# Sticky  2010 Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread



## Ben

Free agency, trades, draft, whatever.

I have a lot of questions on free-agency.

1. What's the situation on how we will fill out the team if we signed say Wade + LeBron/Amare/Bosh (a MAX player), what sort of contracts are we assigning to the other players?

2. Do you think we're going to free agency or drafting for this seasons center? 

3. Do we resign Arroyo, Q, Haslem, and everyone else? 

Probably more will come.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Here's my biggest request: DO NOT WASTE TIME ON LEBRON!

First, I think he will draw out the process by visiting every single destination, including the Clippers and New York and New Jersey. We need to move fast and if we waste time we could lose a more realistic option.

Second, he can seriously screw us on purpose. Hypothetically, let's say he and Bosh both agree to come to Miami on a handshake agreement. Miami will have to salary dump Beasley and Cook to get the necessary cash to sign him and then he could back out. If you are in the same conference and you see Dwyane Wade getting help in Amare/Bosh and you knew you didn't want to play there but knew you could play this trick to cost them some assets don't you think you may do it? "Hey, I may come to Miami," Miami frees up cap space before LeBron says, "Nah, I'm gonna stick here in Cleveland."

I would make my pitch to LeBron and if he leaves without signing then he's done. Move forward like he said no.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I think he's staying in Cleveland. I also don't think we have a chance at getting him. The guys as big a primadonna as I've ever seen, and he'll just stir everything up until the last few days, and say his heart belongs in Cleveland.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Bosh/Amare have to be priority number 1(not including Wade, obviously)

Try to get one of them to make their 1st visit be Miami, then you show them an amazing time, and LOCK THEM IN THE ****ING ARENA UNTIL THEY SIGN A CONTRACT!

Seriously though, if they make Miami their 1st visit, it has to be their only visit.


Everyone remember how Riles recruited Elton Brand? Elton told him he liked his suit and Riles got the Giorgio Armani people to make him a suit. That's Gangsta.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Riles IS flat out Gangsta. We simply HAVE to lock up one of Bosh or Amare, with Boozer as the fallback option. Riles is good at wine and dining - hopefully some of these guys like what they see.

Im sure we'll get somebody decent.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I posted this in the other thread:

I read about a sign and trade Bease for Bosh after he resigns for the max.

That could make sense as well. I'm not saying it will happen but that means that TECHNICALLY...

We could sign both Wade and Lebron for the max, sign a few role players to fill out the roster and the bench and then sign and trade Beasley for Bosh...

Imagine...


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Do we pick up Mario's team option as cheap labour?


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I disagree on LeBron. I'm scared to, but if he gives us the light of day, we have to try. It's LeBron. We'd win multiple championships.

Amare or Bosh we can't let leave the arena without a contract. If they do, move onto the other. I wouldn't mind Boozer if he lowered his asking price for us.

I say we keep Arroyo, Q-Rich, and if possible Haslem barring someone overpaying him. I think our threshold on bidding for Dorell Wright won't be very high for off the court stuff, but he has finally shown some results. Chalmers will be kept for cheap minutes.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

You and I don't disagree on LeBron. We have to try but I don't think we can wait on him. If he leaves without signing then we have to move on. I wouldn't want to lose out on a Joe Johnson because he signed in New York while we were sitting around waiting for LeBron.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

What we cant do is let these guys Mo Will and Lamar us. We need to spot the guys who are genuinely interested, not the guys raising their value.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



MB30 said:


> What we cant do is let these guys Mo Will and Lamar us. We need to spot the guys who are genuinely interested, not the guys raising their value.


Besides, if he leaves town without signing after sitting down with Wade+the other free agent then he's probably not on board with the idea anyway. I've never once seen a guy leave without signing and then end up with that team.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

If this turns into Mo Williams, give up fast and go hard on signing a myriad of mid level guys like Al Harrington, Brandan Haywood, Travis Outlaw, etc.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

What is the likelihood Amare leaves now that the Suns have gone on this big 2nd half of the year run? Is he still going to bolt? Or will he get the max and resign?


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I think he'll still look around.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Mo Will and Lamar are different scenarios. We were offering both much less than they were worth yet they were still really interested in signing with us. That actually has me feeling good about this summer since we now have the money to throw around and not just the city.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Good point W2M - hadnt taken that into consideration.

I too feel good about our chances of landing atleast 1 key player and some much needed depth....but the waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

What date is it when we can officially start signing free agents? I can't wait!

In my heart, I'm hoping for Amare, just because he has always been a huge favourite of mine. But then when I take a second to actually think about it...we really cannot go wrong with either if we manage it.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I think it is July 1? Or maybe that's the day you can begin negotiations with FA.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I think lebron will stay in Cleveland..Could u imagine if Melo was a FA, wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Its gonna be nice to know that around August, after Wade, Bosh, Lebron and Amare have all decided where to sign, that we can now make trades for players and not have to matter about how long their contract goes or if it will affect the salary cap for this summer like the front office has been needing to do since 2007.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Ira on Mike and Mario


> *Q: You have to wonder if that was Beasley’s last game in a Heat uniform, although it’s not clear how much they would get back in a trade. — David.*
> 
> A: It certainly was an odd closing night. I do think Michael wants to get it done, but it just seems strange that a guy who played on an NCAA Tournament stage could be so flustered by the moment. It’s almost as if he can’t maintain focus for the moment at hand. I’m not sure the Heat would want much back other than cap space. In fact, I’d bet that any team willing to also take on Daequan Cook and James Jones’ buyout could get Beasley for next to nothing.
> 
> *Q: Mario looks more like he did last year than the way he played this year. Would he be starting if he was playing like this? — Peter.*
> 
> A: No, because he’s not a starting-quality quality. What the Heat has learned in these past few weeks is that Mario is a reserve combo guard. The question now is whether it would prefer to keep Arroyo or Chalmers as its low-budget option for next season. Even Tuesday’s performance was another indication that Mario is more shooting guard than point guard.


*Link*

Giving Mike away for cap space would be something, but if we did this, we'd open up around $5million. I think that would give us the chance to sign Wade plus 2 more max players. Imagine signing Bosh and Johnson or Gay, or Amare and Johnson or Gay 

Mario will be back for sure with his cheap team option. Stil want Arroyo back as the backup PG though.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> Mario is a reserve combo guard.


He put it very well there. He's not a PG, nor is he a starter.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

For reasons, I _really_ want to keep Arroyo.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Smithian said:


> For reasons, I _really_ want to keep Arroyo.


Definitely a good starter to have. Useful next to Wade because he doesn't seem to care when he doesn't have to do much in a game.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Arroyo would be fine for depth, but I dont want him as a starter again.

Surely we can get more than a trade exception for Mike...he's a 15 and 6 21 year old PF!

Is his perceived value _really_ that low?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



MB30 said:


> Arroyo would be fine for depth, but I dont want him as a starter again.
> 
> Surely we can get more than a trade exception for Mike...he's a 15 and 6 21 year old PF!
> 
> Is his perceived value _really_ that low?


No, but Miami might want the cap space more than a player that would be making around the same amount of money.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



MB30 said:


> Arroyo would be fine for depth, but I dont want him as a starter again.
> 
> Surely we can get more than a trade exception for Mike...he's a 15 and 6 21 year old PF!
> 
> Is his perceived value _really_ that low?


If we weren't looking to land all these max players, then I'd agree, go for as much value as we possibly can. But as far as I understand, getting space for Beasley = another MAX player? I don't think it's his value that's forcing this, it's the opportunity of 3 MAX players, rather than 2 MAX's and a player on Beasley's contract.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Ok - here's a follow up question:

Is the _possibility _of getting a 3rd max FA worth sacrificing Beas for?


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



MB30 said:


> Ok - here's a follow up question:
> 
> Is the _possibility _of getting a 3rd max FA worth sacrificing Beas for?


In my eyes, yes. 

If we don't land 3 of Wade/LeBron/Amare/Bosh, we can then fall back on Wade/Amare/Johnson or Wade/Bosh/Gay or Wade/Bosh/Boozer (of course Amare and Bosh can be swapped in those). 

If we get what we want this season, but keep Bease, he is then the undisputed 3rd scorer on this team. He can't play right in the 2nd role, so I don't think he'll cope too well with 3rd. 

I love Beasley as much as the next guy, but I think I'd have enjoyed seeing him next to Noah on that Bulls team. (then we'd have Derrick next to Dwyane... :drool: )


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

But its pretty unlikely we'll actually be able to sign 3 max players, isnt it? Its gonna hard enough just to retain our guy, let alone steal 2 other guys who are WORTH the max (e.g. not Rudy Gay).

Its possible that Amare leaves, its likely that Bosh leaves...but nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

*Miami Heat must decide who stays, who goes*


> *Joel Anthony, PF/C | Player option for $900,000 |* Will likely pick up his option by June 24 deadline and return as low-cost, shot-blocking presence.
> 
> *Carlos Arroyo, PG | Unrestricted free agent |* Wants to stay with adopted hometown team, but would want guaranteed deal this time around.
> 
> *Michael Beasley, PF | $5 million guaranteed |* Beasley insists he wants to be here, but doesn't appear to fit win-now mantra in Miami, which almost certainly will again explore trade options.
> 
> *Mario Chalmers, PG/SG | Team option for $850,000 |* Heat could be in an either-or scenario between Chalmers and Arroyo, with a decision due on Chalmers by July 24.
> 
> *Daequan Cook, SG | $2.2 million guaranteed |* Another season, another drastic fall out of the rotation. Expect Cook, a first-round pick in 2007, to be dealt in a cap-clearing move.
> 
> *Yakhouba Diawara, SF | Unrestricted free agent |* Never became the perimeter defensive specialist and three-point shooting threat the team needed off the bench.
> 
> *Udonis Haslem, PF | Unrestricted free agent |* Despite his championship contribution, the Miami native seems to almost accept the possibility he has played his last season with the Heat.
> 
> *James Jones, SF | $4.6 million ($1.9 team buyout option) |* Buying out Jones would clear nearly $3 million in precious cap space. It would also confirm he didn't live up to his billing as the biggest free agent acquisition in 2008.
> 
> *Jamaal Magloire, C | Unrestricted free agent |* Big Cat's physical play and rebounding have been a bonus the past two seasons, and the Heat might continue this year-to-year relationship.
> 
> *Jermaine O'Neal, C | Unrestricted free agent |* Considering his $23 million contract comes off the books, O'Neal will be more valuable on his way out than he ever was during his two-season tenure.
> 
> *Quentin Richardson, SF | Unrestricted free agent |* After being traded four times last offseason, Richardson hopes to stay on with the Heat -- knowing it would mean a significant pay cut.
> 
> *Dwyane Wade, SG | Player option for $17.1 million |* Won't come right out and commit 100 percent to staying with the Heat, but everything else about Wade says it's a no-brainer. He just wants help.
> 
> *Dorell Wright, SF |* Unrestricted free agent | The best thing Wright might have going for a Heat return is that Wade would like to keep playing with his two remaining teammates (Wright and Haslem) from the 2006 title run.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

It's gonna be one bumpy summer.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

We wouldn't dump Beasley until we had a commitment from a 3rd free agent that would need his dollars. Pat would have to ask himself if that 3rd guy is worth dumping Beasley because you could instead keep Beasley and add somebody else and the sum might be greater. I think Joe Johnson is the cutoff point.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

What are the odds we can add Steve Blake this offseason?


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I would say pretty low. He's not really an upgrade over what we have now.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I think Steve Blake is absolutely an upgrade on what we have now. He's not a standout, but he'd be a good fit next to Wade. He can shoot the three, run an offense, and doesnt suck.

We arent gonna add a bigtime PG (unless CP3 becomes available and we try and trade for him), so Blake and Chalmers would probably be serviceable.

Another couple guys I like are Travis Outlaw and Brendan Haywood. Both might be a tad expensive though, Haywood especially.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Can we talk PG?

Who can be our Starting caliber PG? I don't think we are looking at all star here but even in terms of FA... any PG worth talking about or we will have to trade for?

For the record, I always thought that Steve Blake is very good and that we should of taken him 2 seasons ago. He is not outstanding but will play his role well. If we have Wade plus 2 other All Stars on the team, which is very likely, we don't need our PG to be a star.

Do you think Lakers will keep Farmar? He's a Restricted agent.

I'd love to have him in Miami.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Is this a possible scenario? Do you think this could win us a chip?

Sign Bosh to the max and get Joe Johnson for a little under the max, then Sign and Trade Beasley for Kaman.

Then we can fill out the starting 5 with either Blake or Farmar at the point?

Or Clips wouldn't do the Kaman for Bease or we don't want Kaman? Kaman and Bosh could be very nice.


2nd scenario. 1. Is it realistic and 2. would we want that:

Sign Joe Johnson and Haywood then Sign and Trade Bosh for Bease. Then fill out the starting 5 with, again, blake or farmar?

Thoughts?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Scenario 1 wont happen, scenario 2 possibly could.

Clips wouldnt do Kaman for Beas. Kaman's better at this stage, plus Clips have Blake Griffin and so dont need Mike.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

This is how I see it happening:

The new starting power forward will be Bosh who may even come in with Beasley going to Toronto, or Boozer will be the fallback guy as we can have him if we want him. I assume Amare re-signs in Phoenix (they're not stupid to let him walk).

The 2nd free agent, assuming LeBron says no, will be Joe Johnson, Raymond Felton, or Rudy Gay in that order. We will throw all the remaining cash at Felton, overpaying, but finally solving a position of need to play alongside Wade.

Riley has proven countless times that he will overpay just to get guys here (Juwon Howard, Brian Grant, etc.). I fully expect him to throw a huge contract at Felton.

I also think we may not keep our pick. It may be the cost of dumping Cook/Beasley.


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> The Miami Heat? Gone 'Til November
> By Kelly Dwyer
> 
> With every season that ends, for the playoff teams at least, we felt it right to take a look ahead. TNT already has the rights to "Gone Fishin'," and because we're sure that someone, somewhere, still likes that Wyclef song, we're going with "Gone 'Til November." And, yes, we know the season starts in October. Today? The Miami Heat.
> 
> This season didn't count to the Miami Heat.
> 
> It just didn't. They were the Knicks or Nets, and they made the playoffs. Super cool that they got to the postseason, taking in the gate receipts that will add to an already spiffy bottom line, but understand that this franchise has already forgotten about 2009-10. So, so over it.
> 
> Because the Heat, more than any other team in this cap-starving league, is ready to pounce on the 2010 free-agent market. Even with Dwyane Wade's cap hold, or even just after outright signing D-Wade to the maxiest of all max deals, the team could add a max contract of its choice, and still have eight figures to work with in order to fill out the roster.
> 
> And though this is supposed to be a look into what the future will bring for Miami, if you're expecting me to get into the heads of a series of millionaire athletes -- some of whom are still active in the playoffs -- you're nuts. I've no idea as to who is coming to Miami. Carlos Boozer probably wants to, the most, with Amar'e Stoudemire and Chris Bosh not that far behind. But beyond that, let's wait until something actually happens to offer analysis. Not going to lie to you.
> 
> I can tell you this -- free agents will have to take less money than they'd get from their current team in order to jump to Miami, but with Florida's forgiving income tax laws, it might not be that huge a jump. Toss in the, eh, locale, Wade's presence (Wade isn't going anywhere), and the fact that the Heat could trump the Bulls and Knicks in terms of actual cap space to build a winner (think like an athlete; this comes in fourth), and you have a perfect scenario.
> 
> What isn't perfect is what's left. Or, what could be left, versus what the Heat wants to retain.
> 
> Wade, for one. They want him back, and he's not going anywhere. Michael Wilbon can talk up Chicago all he wants, he can put his own hopes before analysis and attempt to explain why a first-round road loss in April will influence Wade's decision in July, but he's staying in Miami.
> 
> Mario Chalmers? He's staying, too. He has a contract, and though it's clear that Wade doesn't particularly enjoy playing alongside him, he'll be back. Cheap depth is cheap depth. Gotta keep it around.
> 
> Michael Beasley? He's something else. He's a floater and he's not helping. The playoff loss to the Celtics revealed him. He was awful. He hit a few shots that led to some competitive stretches, but overall (because defense was half the game) he was terrible.
> 
> It goes beyond getting beat, personally, I should add. Watch him miss a shot, going soft to the hole and stick on his own end to ***** about the call. The other team races down court, sets an improvised screen-and-roll on a delayed break (saw this happen against the C's and about a billion times during the season) and scores.
> 
> Beasley's guy didn't score, but Beasley would have been the second defender on that screen-and-roll. He would have been the guy to help while his man picked off the point guard. Instead, the point guard waltzes in. Two points, and something that doesn't get picked up by a whole lot of defensive metrics.
> 
> He's not getting any better. It's just not in him. You can keep him around, even re-sign him to a contract extension, and hope that he "gets it" in the same way that Zach Randolph got it this year, but Zach Randolph's just finished his ninth season. That means eight seasons of nutty. Is it worth sitting through eight seasons of Beasley acting like this in order to get to that creamy center? I say no.
> 
> Beyond that, there's Udonis Haslem, who turns 30 in June. Not the guy to extend for six years, but a guy you want. A guy you need because he was the biggest reason Miami vaulted so high defensively this year, and he managed to push this team in that direction just by coming off the bench.
> 
> Honestly, the guy was everywhere. Watch how he hedges off a screen-and-roll, hurries to catch up to someone else's guy in transition, covers and switches and gets back to his own guy on the baseline to contest the jumper. He's amazing defensively, and you need this. A pairing with Amar'e Stoudemire or even a wispy Chris Bosh in the frontcourt could set the league on fire. I mean that.
> 
> Then there's Wade, who has enjoyed the finest two seasons of his career over the last two years, and save for a bit of MVP talk late in 2008-09, he's enjoyed them rather anonymously. He's the sort of talent that could win a BS MVP next year even if his contributions go down, his team wins more and voters tire of LeBron and vote for the next shiny thing they see. He's in his prime, ready to pounce.
> 
> So are the Heat. We've no idea who they'll bring in, but unlike the Bulls, Nets, Knicks or Clippers, we know they'll get somebody. A somebody somebody.
> 
> This doesn't guarantee a championship, no way, but you do hope that the NBA got its licks in now. Because from now on, you're going to have to be in bed by nine the night before you meet the Heat.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...t=AsNwywwfpPIlbJUD_YqCdiy8vLYF?urn=nba,237673


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



MB30 said:


> Another couple guys I like are Travis Outlaw and Brendan Haywood. Both might be a tad expensive though, Haywood especially.


Haywood, if he gave his heart night-in, night-out, I would love here. Some size in the middle, and he could let an Amare or Bosh do their thing on offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

If it meant getting Bosh, would you take on Hedo's contract? Michael Wallace thinks the Heat would if that scenario came up.

*Target Bosh, Take Hedo, Too*


> Well, that certainly didn't take long.
> 
> Still two months away from the official start of free agency, there's significant early chatter already underway if the latest ESPN insider report is to be believed. At the very least, it's believable.
> 
> There has long been a league-wide consensus building that Chris Bosh is the most likely top-tier free agent to change addresses this summer. If that holds true, Toronto would be more than wise to hitch last summer's big move - or mistake - in Hedo Turkoglu to potential sign-and-trade scenarios for Bosh.
> 
> Turkoglu still has four seasons and some $43 million remaining on the contract he signed last season with the Raptors, who held high hopes that Hedo would be the complementary piece Bosh needed to get Toronto back in contention in the East.
> 
> Instead, after a decent first half, they completed the biggest collapse of any team in playoff position when they dropped from fifth to ninth in the standings - and out of the playoffs. The Raptors literally blew up in Bosh's face this season.
> 
> So here's the question Heat president Pat Riley might soon have to ponder. Clearly, Bosh is the Heat's top free agent target (I still consider LeBron James as a free agent pipe dream, although dreams do come true). But would Miami be willing to take on Turkoglu if it meant acquiring Bosh?
> 
> Of course Riley would. The question is does Miami have enough pieces to outbid other suitors the Raptors would line up for such a deal. Houston was mentioned in ESPN's report, with some sort of deal built around big man Jordan Hill that would expand to include the likes of Shane Battier, Luis Scola or another wing.
> 
> Miami would have to get a third team involved that is either under the cap or would be willing to take on Jermaine O'Neal as part of the sign-and-trade deal. And O'Neal, a veteran who can still produce when healthy, would fit well in Houston, which would need a backup or insurance for Yao Ming moving forward.
> 
> So the Heat would essentially send out O'Neal (to Houston) and Michael Beasley, Daequan Cook and James Jones to Toronto. And the Heat could sweeten the deal by giving Toronto back that conditional first-round pick Miami acquired in the O'Neal trade last year. And the Heat also has a spare Canadian to throw in, too (Joel Anthony or Jamaal Magloire).
> 
> Toronto would get back expiring contracts, significant cap space and a chance to start over. That's far more than it would get if Bosh simply bolted to Miami on his own, which he clearly could do if he didn't like any of the Raptors other potential trade partners.
> 
> And remember, Turkoglu was one of the three top 2009 free agents Riley floated the mid-level offer to last summer in long-shot hopes one would bite and take less money to play alongside Dwyane Wade. The other two were Lamar Odom and Ron Artest.
> 
> So that would leave the Heat with a 2-3-4 trio of Wade, Turkoglu and Bosh. And did we mention that Wade and Bosh have the same agent? On top of every thing else, doing this deal by sign-and-trade would also give the Heat the ability to exceed the salary cap to resign a few of its own free agents and also use of the mid-level exception to pursue a point guard or center.
> 
> The Heat managed to win 47 games this season with Wade working with much less. A Miami Big 3 of Wade, Hedo and Bosh would place the newcomers in their proper roles. For all of Bosh's talent, he's very much Nowitzki-like in the fact that he's better served as a No. 2 option instead of having to carry a team.
> 
> And that also pushes Hedo back to the third-option role that made him the league's most improved player while with Orlando. There were near disastrous results when he was upgraded to the No. 2 in Toronto.
> 
> This free agency makeover doesn't have to be a long, drawn-out process after all. It could be as simple as Bosh (plus Hedo) and Bang. Over.
> 
> For Miami, this would very much make sense.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Hedo couldnt handle the mean streets of Toronto...South Beach would be like handing him a crack pipe! I like his game...but not at that price.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

There's no chance we're taking Hedo. That would be the dumbest move I've ever seen.

A lot of errors in that Wallace article. Not going to point them all out but at the least it should be known that we do not have a midlevel exception. You don't get cap space and exceptions. You get one or the other.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

The worst error is calling Nowitzki a 2nd option. Unreal the amount of disrespect he gets.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



PoetLaureate said:


> The worst error is calling Nowitzki a 2nd option. Unreal the amount of disrespect he gets.


I'd kill for a 2nd option that averaged 27ppg on 54% (57% from 3) 8rpg as a number 1 option in a playoff series 

Im positive he'll re-sign with the Mavs even if he does opt out, but if not, he'll be right up there with the other top free agents this summer.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

:drool: @ Dirk as our second option. Never happening though.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Man, Boozer is a monster. Perfect pick and roll PF and the best rebounder of the Bosh/Amare/Boozer trio. I'm sold on him if we strike out on Bosh or Amare.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Yeah, he's dominant. He'd be a great fit for our offense, and is a phenomenal rebounder. High percentage shooter also - i'd be pretty stoked to add him to our roster.

Is it a foregone conclusion he's gone though? I doubt the Jazz would commit $8M to Millsap as a backup...but who knows. Hopefully Booz's ties to the Arison family help us out ,and he's supposedly mates with Wade...so we'll see.

Chicago will be hot for him also i'd say.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Boozer had pretty much asked to be traded already so I doubt that he'd re-sign with them and I doubt the Jazz would commit that much money to him after signing Milsapp. I think they will mutually part ways.

I just wonder how much he will sign for? A lot of teams have a lot of money and are no doubt gonna overpay some players. He might be one of them.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Booz will get overpaid by somebody - especially if he keeps beasting in the playoffs.

We'll see what he's made of against Bynum, Gasol and Odom against the Lakers in round 2.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Oh, and if Dirk entertained the idea of leaving Dallas - absolutely he would be right up there with the Bosh and Amare's of the FA world. Can you imagine a Dirk and Wade pick and roll? I'd cream myself.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Adam said:


> This is how I see it happening:
> 
> The new starting power forward will be Bosh who may even come in with Beasley going to Toronto, or Boozer will be the fallback guy as we can have him if we want him. I assume Amare re-signs in Phoenix (they're not stupid to let him walk).
> 
> The 2nd free agent, assuming LeBron says no, will be Joe Johnson, Raymond Felton, or Rudy Gay in that order. We will throw all the remaining cash at Felton, overpaying, but finally solving a position of need to play alongside Wade.
> 
> Riley has proven countless times that he will overpay just to get guys here (Juwon Howard, Brian Grant, etc.). I fully expect him to throw a huge contract at Felton.
> 
> I also think we may not keep our pick. It may be the cost of dumping Cook/Beasley.


Felton? Guy is nice but he's injured too often and with Wade's history of injury, last thing we need is another 15 wins season!!!

Getting Hedo if we get Bosh? What's his contract again? How much will it cripple or financial status if we do take him? I know he has a bad contract but I think Hedo is a good 3rd option and with Bosh and Wade on the team I think Hedo could resurect his career. In which case the contract won't feel as bad... fo rme, it all depends on how well we can fill up the roster afterwards.

As for Dirk, if he does leave Dallas, I would put him 1b on the list with Bosh as 1a. The only thing that makes a difference for me is that Bosh is younger.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Hedo's contract is horrible. He is a decent player in the right situation but I'm not sure how effective he would be alongside Wade since both of them need the ball in their hands to play at their best. This is not to say Wade can't play off the ball, but I don't think its wise to let him split offense-initiating duties with an inefficient player like Hedo. Also, Hedo seems lazy as hell and the complete antithesis of a Riley player.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I still think Arroyo will start next year. At the end of the year Arroyo looked darn good running the team and I think he returns as a starter unless we don't have to overpay for Felton.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> Felton? Guy is nice but he's injured too often and with Wade's history of injury, last thing we need is another 15 wins season!!!
> 
> Getting Hedo if we get Bosh? What's his contract again? How much will it cripple or financial status if we do take him? I know he has a bad contract but I think Hedo is a good 3rd option and with Bosh and Wade on the team I think Hedo could resurect his career. In which case the contract won't feel as bad... fo rme, it all depends on how well we can fill up the roster afterwards.
> 
> As for Dirk, if he does leave Dallas, I would put him 1b on the list with Bosh as 1a. The only thing that makes a difference for me is that Bosh is younger.


Dude, this is like the 3rd time you've brought up that Felton is always injured and somebody always answers and says that he has never been injured. He has missed 11 games in 5 years. That's 2 games a year.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I was actually under the impression he was injury-prone too, seems like a lot of people label him so. Shocked he's only missed 11 games in his career.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Speaking of Felton:


> DECLINING VALUE: With a shortage of point guards on this summer's free-agent market, Charlotte's Raymond Felton was positioned to make a splash in the playoffs. Instead, Felton was putrid against Jameer Nelson, as the Charlotte Bobcats were swept out of the first round by the Orlando Magic. Now midlevel money might be a stretch, even with teams such as the Heat desperate at the position. Felton turned down roughly $7 million a season as a restricted free agent last summer, then proceeded to be outscored 23.8-11.8 by Nelson. "Whatever happens, happens. I want to be here, but we'll see," said Felton, who likely is to receive a lukewarm offseason embrace from Charlotte.


*Link*

I didnt watch any of the Magic/Bobcats series, but it does seem like Nelson straight up punked him. Strange if so cause I always thought Felton was a pretty good defender.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Eh. I have a good feeling about Felton if we can get him for under the MLE. From what I know about him having never been able to watch a live NBA game of his is he can kick on the warp engines and play defense, two good things next to Wade. Above all, he is a true PG like Arroyo. The difference between true points and the combo's we've marched out is huge.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Ira agrees with those of us who think Riles has to know something since he has spoken out so confidently that he'll build a great team this summer...


> Q: At the start of the year it seemed as though the Heat and maybe one or two other teams would have cap space this summer to go hard and sign the top free agents. But now, there appear to be four or five teams with money and a number of other teams with sign-and-trade aspirations to get the likes of Bosh and others. This may not be as easy as we had hoped it would be to get the players we want. Your thoughts? — Clark.
> 
> A: You pretty much hit it on the head. The higher projected cap added more teams to the equation and the sign-and-trade possibilities have opened seats for others at the party. That is why Pat Riley clearly must have something in place. To make the type of vows he has offered and define such a “dynastic” blueprint has to involve more than wishing and hoping.


Let's hope this is the case.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

*Breaking down the Miami Heat's offseason scenarios*


> Projected to have at least$24 million in salary-cap space after signing Wade, the only way Miami could afford, say, Wade, Bosh and Joe Johnson at maximum money would be if it trades Michael Beasley, Daequan Cook and its first-round draft pick to a well-under-the-cap team for nothing except cash, players who could be kept overseas or draft picks after 2010.
> 
> The Heat knows it's unlikely to land James, but many around the league believe Miami has as good a chance as anyone of getting Toronto's Bosh or Phoenix's Stoudemire (if the Suns don't re-sign him before July 1). Although Bosh might be the better fit, Stoudemire is close in the Heat's view. Stoudemire's first-year max salary would be about $17.5 million, Wade's and Bosh's between $16.5 and $17 million.
> 
> The Heat believes power forwards Bosh and Stoudemire can play center, but team president Pat Riley must decide if he's comfortable with either playing most of the time at center. If he's not -- or if Miami fails to get Bosh or Stoudemire and settles for Carlos Boozer instead -- then Beasley could be dealt.
> 
> If the Heat signs Wade and Bosh or Stoudemire, that leaves it with $7 million to $8 million more to spend, and here are three scenarios it will consider:
> 
> • Riley has spoken of adding an All-Star with that leftover money, but that isn't enough to get Johnson or Memphis restricted free agent small forward Rudy Gay. It's also not enough for Boozer or David Lee, and Miami would need to fill other positions anyway.
> 
> Some free agents who would be realistic: Charlotte's Raymond Felton (the best of a mediocre group of unrestricted point guards), Milwaukee swingman John Salmons (expected to opt out), Dallas center Brendan Haywood (Miami asked Washington about him in February, and his presence would allow Bosh or Stoudemire to play power forward) and Washington small forward Josh Howard (off knee surgery).
> 
> Other options for some of the leftover money: Al Harrington, Travis Outlaw, Mike Miller, Steve Blake, Peja Stojakovic, Luke Ridnour, Rasual Butler, Channing Frye, plus Richard Jefferson or Matt Barnes if either opts out.
> 
> • Use cap space -- and pieces such as Beasley -- to trade for veterans. Detroit's Tayshaun Prince, Portland's Andre Miller, Devin Harris (if New Jersey gets a chance to draft John Wall) and Philadelphia's Andre Iguodola could be in play, and other intriguing names should surface from teams that flop in the playoffs, such as Dallas. And Miami would have interest if New Orleans changes its mind and makes Chris Paul available.
> 
> • Use the remaining money to re-sign Udonis Haslem, or Haslem and Dorell Wright, though that might not be enough for both. Riley said he wants to keep Haslem, but it's less likely if Bosh and Beasley are on the team. Haslem also would need to take a pay cut from $7.1 million.
> 
> And what if the Heat can't get Bosh or Stoudemire? Miami then likely would pursue Johnson, with Boozer also very much on Miami's radar in that scenario. (Dirk Nowitzki and Paul Pierce are expected to stay put.)
> 
> The Heat has said it will consider doing sign-and-trades for top players instead of using cap space, which would allow it to use $6 million and $2 million exceptions and go over the cap to re-sign Haslem and others.
> 
> But that would be difficult, and there's less incentive to do that because the cap will be higher than expected. Miami has little appealing to satisfy Toronto for a Bosh sign-and-trade; the Heat has a better chance of signing him outright.
> 
> Players make more by re-signing with their current teams because they are allowed10.5 percent annual raises -- compared with 8 percent -- and sign for six years, not five.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Felton would be a good add IMO. He's a pure point, and I think he'd fit well next to Wade. I still dunno how Riles is going to create a 'dynasty'...if its Wade/Bosh/Felton...that's not a dynasty. We need something more.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Devin Harris for Beasley is quite salivating but I guess we don't need him with Wade on the team? What do you guys think?

As for Felton, I have repeated it multiple times that I thought he was injury prone but never read an answer.

I'm quite surprised that he only missed that little amount of games... I remember he was out for longer stretch of time...


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> Devin Harris for Beasley is quite salivating but I guess we don't need him with Wade on the team? What do you guys think?


I'd love to get Harris for Beasley, but unless you've read otherwise, there's no way we get that done.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Devin Harris is a chucker, a good one, but still a chucker. Won't fit next to Wade. I maintain Carlos Arroyo will be a cheap get and will start next year after his late season success at PG for us. There will be more than enough money if we bring in a Bosh or Stoudemire to start putting pieces around them. When you put together two big stars, the numbers have a great way or working themselves out when guys want to come.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I want a penetrator at PG. Whether its Felton, Harris, or whoever, they absolutely have to have the ability to break the defense down and create something. I'm sick of Wade being the only guard on the team that can do that with any regularity. It will go a long, long way to making the offense less predictable and also take some of the burden off Wade.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Don't know what other thread to put this in, but man are the Cavs getting spanked at home right now. Celtics aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Come on Celtics (cant believe im saying this).

If they knock the Cavs out in round 2 - Lebron could very well be in play.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

It's weird, even though the Celtics beat us I'm still rooting for them. Probably because Rondo is one of my favorite point guards and doesn't get as much recognition as he should.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I almost always root for the teams that beat us in the playoffs(other than the Knicks back then). For me it just makes it easier to get over losing to them if they go on to win another series or more.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I want Lebron to lose as early as possible so that the chances he leaves the Cavs are higher


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I just posted exactly this in the Million Post Thread, before I saw this thread. 

I want Celtics to win this series, because if Cavs go out now, LeBron is outta there. Plus, I love Rondo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> • Though free agents can't talk to other teams until July 1, Riley expects to speak to teams about free agents before that because franchises expecting to lose free agents ``will be clamoring for sign-and-trades.'' (Expect talks with Toronto on Chris Bosh.) Riley believes ``you might have to really recruit'' free agents ``in a lot of creative ways. We're going to figure out who wants a dog-and-pony show and who says, `I just want to come.' ''
> 
> • Riley sees a future for point guard Pat Beverley, acquired via trade on draft night in '09. ``He's on the best team in Greece. They use him as a defensive stopper; no one is going to want to play against him'' when he's on defense. But he hasn't played a lot ``and is up and down offensively.''


LINK


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Chris Bosh's every move on twitter is being watched  


> Slowly but surely, Bosh is giving Toronto the kiss-off, and causing a minor Twitterquake in the process.
> 
> The Raptors’ all-star forward — at least, that’s his designation until July 1, when the NBA declares open season on players out of contract — changed his location from Toronto to “Everywhere” on his Twitter account, and removed a biography section that noted his status as Raptors captain. Meantime, his website was listed as down for maintenance on Tuesday morning.


Link


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Good to hear that about Patrick Beverley. I won't lie I am getting kind of worried after watching Marcus Thornton have a pretty good year.


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Wade2Bease said:


> Chris Bosh's every move on twitter is being watched
> 
> Link


There was something I read yesterday that posted a tweet from a Raptors fan along the lines of, "why is Bosh slowly breaking up with us over Twitter? pack your bags and get out already!"


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

^Its in that article. Here it is: 



> Or as one Twitter follower of Bosh put it: “Why is Chris Bosh slowly breaking up with us via Twitter? Get your s*** and leave, Chris. I think we’re all done here.”


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I think its pretty clear we made a mistake on Thornton already. P-Bev could be good, but Thornton is looking like an absolute steal.

Keep those comments coming, Raptors fans. Time for Riles to wine n dine ol Christopher, swoon him with comments of how Riles wanted to draft him but the Raptos stole him away :laugh:


----------



## anru321

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



MB30 said:


> I think its pretty clear we made a mistake on Thornton already. P-Bev could be good, but Thornton is looking like an absolute steal.
> 
> Keep those comments coming, Raptors fans. Time for Riles to wine n dine ol Christopher, swoon him with comments of how Riles wanted to draft him but the Raptos stole him away :laugh:


Marcus Thornton is a beast in the Ben Gordon type mold. I wish we had kept him as he'd be lethal combo guard off the bench. He will be in a 6th man microwave scorer role on a good team soon.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Wow anru, could you have picked a much worse fantasy team than that in your sig? Haha.


----------



## anru321

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



FX™ said:


> Wow anru, could you have picked a much worse fantasy team than that in your sig? Haha.


LOL looks really bad now but that was a dope team at the time. That v3 stratomatic draft was in 06 so JO, Howard and Tmac were allstar / star level with Deron during his 2nd year in the league. I've never gotten around to changing the sig. aperbag:


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Ah right. I thought you'd done it at the start of this season. I'm glad you weren't such a fool that you picked that this year!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

*Stoudemire Making It Hard for Suns to Resist*


> With each violent attack on the rim, each surprisingly sturdy defensive stand and each Phoenix Suns playoff victory, Amar’e Stoudemire’s stature is rising.
> 
> And so is his price.
> 
> If Stoudemire, who has a one-year, $17.7 million option remaining on his contract, declines it by June 30, he will join a glittering free-agent class that includes LeBron James, Dwyane Wade, Chris Bosh, Carlos Boozer and perhaps Dirk Nowitzki.
> 
> With so many teams having cleared salary cap space, the possibilities for Stoudemire are intriguing. He could head to Miami with Wade — or possibly to New York or Chicago. Then again, he could remain in Phoenix, where he arrived almost eight years ago out of high school.
> 
> Wherever he goes, Stoudemire will not come cheaply. But for the Suns, the question is, after years of eagerly listening to trade offers or apparently being content to let him walk, can they afford to lose Stoudemire now?
> 
> Even if Stoudemire does not opt out, he will still be looking for a long-term extension, or he will be a free agent next year.
> 
> “Maybe it’s making it a little harder for them,” Stoudemire said. “It’s always going to be 50-50. I’m not sure what’s going to happen, we’ll just have to wait until this summer. But I’m not focused on that right now.”


At this point, Sarver has to give Amare the years that he wants. How cant he after this post season that they're having?


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Anybody see the recent news of Joe Johnson? I think he's 100% gone from Atlanta this summer. How can they bring him back after that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Which news? What he said about their crowd or how he seems to be channeling Eddie Jones in big game situations? 



> Hawks ownership has said it wants to re-sign Johnson, though co-owner Michael Gearon Jr. has said the team would “react” once Johnson tests the market. The team’s and Johnson’s performance in the playoffs both figure to factor heavily into those evaluations.
> 
> Johnson said he’s not sure what this postseason will mean for his future.
> 
> “I have no idea,” he said. “When July comes, we will figure that out.”


Sounds like they have a price that they'd be willing to offer him and if another team offers more than that, then they'll just let him go.

Speaking of him, he seems to be very good friends with D-Wade and other Heat players. I remember an article about that earlier this season.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

What he said about their crowd. I can't see how they can bring him back if he's public enemy #1 and getting booed.

I would be fine with a Felton+Johnson summer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I'd be happy with Joe Johnson if it wasnt for the max. But I could see the Knicks offering him the max and if so, that would be a tough decision to make on whether or not to match that big of a deal for him. 

There's gonna be some desperate teams out there, us included.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Johnson would be nice but I want Bosh.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Adam said:


> What he said about their crowd. I can't see how they can bring him back if he's public enemy #1 and getting booed.
> 
> *I would be fine with a Felton+Johnson summer*.


This summer is all about getting Wade a big man, and I dont even think Boozer would make him happy. 

Bosh/Amare or bust!


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I'd rather get Johnson + Boozer than Felton and Joe.

Especially if Joe gets the max.


I'm trying to think about a star/superstar that is in a bad situation that we could pull a KG-Celts with this off season?

Aside of Bosh and Amare because they can actually opt out of their contract so that's not the same thing...

I guess Dirk is the closest one but dude still made the playoffs and is very well surrounded.


Do you think Bucks would do Beasley for Bogut?

If we have one of Booze or Bosh and Felton and Joe Johnson via signing and we trade Beasley for Bogut. What do you think? Bogut, although not living up to his #1 pick, is becoming an excellent Defensive big. If he is coupled with a great Offensive big like Bosh or Booze, I think we might have something great here! And sign J crawford as the 6th man


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> Do you think Bucks would do Beasley for Bogut?


No way Jose.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> Do you think Bucks would do Beasley for Bogut?


Chalmers has a better chance of developing into a mini-Rondo


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



PoetLaureate said:


> Chalmers has a better chance of developing into a mini-Rondo


Speaking of that, remember when Mario sounded almost offended when someone compared him to Rondo?


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

We don't need to bring in Johnson and Felton both. Either or. With Wade at SG and Joe Johnson at SF, Arroyo would be more than adequate. That's a heck of a lot of ball handling and a more demanding PG like Felton would make the situation awkward. Arroyo is perfect for having two stars next to him. He can bring it up, get us into an offensive set, and nail the midrange shot while being more than acceptable on defense. Johnson and Wade both like the ball in their hands. Barring a miracle turn around, I expect to see Joe Johnson here for a large amount but still under the max. I am happy with Amare/Bosh or Boozer. I continue to think Amare will stay in Phoenix, but I'd love to see Bosh here which I think is likely. Boozer would kill to come here, which I think there is a chance he could come for a bit under max unless someone else(coughDonnieWalshcough)panics and offers him too much. I think if Amare/Bosh comes, they'll be put at C with Beasley(until traded for a defensive replacement) at PF and if Boozer comes we'll put him at PF and look for a defensive big guy who will fight defensively, maybe Joel, at center. I'd be super happy with any of the big three big men.

I wonder if someone in the NBA would take Beasley for a defensive big guy? Heck, I'd love to move Beasley for a true center like Roy Hibbert, but the way the Pacers finished their season, I'd doubt they'd do that. We gotta get some size and some real men down low. I don't think you can win a championship with Tito Jack-... Michael Beasley. I'm trying to think the last time someone won a championship with an undersized, offensive focused PF. Can't think of one. The worst PF I can think of in the modern era to win a championship was Samaki Walker and he was still 6'9 and tried to be physical next to Shaq. You sure as heck aren't winning a championship with Beasley next to Amare or Bosh. A big group of physical big guys like you'll see in the Lakers, Cavaliers, Magic, or Celtics will knock your clock out. Again, gotta get some men.

Spoelstra and Pat Riley know defense. They know when you ask Michael Beasley to guard Glen Davis, Kevin Garnett, JJ Hickson, Antawn Jamison, Anderson Varejao, or even a Josh Smith(the guys you'll see out East), it won't end well. You make it to the Finals? You think Michael Beasley will shut down a Pau Gasol, Amare Stoudemire, or Kenyon Martin? The whole Beasley to SF experiment now makes perfect sense as does trying to trade him. What is best for Michael Beasley is not best for the Miami Heat. You have to plan for success and you have to plan to win championships and Michael Beasley isn't a championship player unless he were to be a super sub. We all, including myself, should have seen the truth when we were all angry as heck about Beasley being at SF and us trying to trade him for a bag of chips. It now makes sense.

Someone now is going to come screaming at me about Spoelstra ruining Beasley, but if that was true everyone in the NBA would be knocking down our door for him. They're not.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Arroyo? Arroyo might not even be backup material for a contender. He most certainly can't start on a contender.

Felton is only 25 and if we sign him he will never touch 30 during the contract and will be our starting PG for the next 5 years. That's huge. Whether our max player is Bosh (I doubt it) or Johnson, Felton would be a nice compliment.

I would rather throw a max contract at Rudy Gay before Joe Johnson. Joe is too old at 29. Stoudemire isn't going anywhere and Bosh is going to get S&T'd.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Adam said:


> Arroyo? Arroyo might not even be backup material for a contender. He most certainly can't start on a contender.
> 
> Felton is only 25 and if we sign him he will never touch 30 during the contract and will be our starting PG for the next 5 years. That's huge. Whether our max player is Bosh (I doubt it) or Johnson, Felton would be a nice compliment.
> 
> I would rather throw a max contract at Rudy Gay before Joe Johnson. Joe is too old at 29. Stoudemire isn't going anywhere and Bosh is going to get S&T'd.


I'd love Felton if we found a true SF instead of more of a third guard like Johnson. I still think we won a championship with J-Will, so Arroyo could work if we had Wade and Johnson together. Just my opinion, though. Johnson is too old for max, but I wouldn't give Rudy Gay max either unless we thought he'd start playing defense.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I agree on Johnson being too old for a max. He's going to be in his 30's for the entire life of that contract.

I love Felton right now and he's my biggest wish for this team. He played starter's minutes on the best defense in the league so people don't give him enough credit. Was the best point guard in the nation in college and won over Larry Brown even though Larry tried to break him.

I just don't think Jordan will let him go. Jordan is psycho competitive and he isn't going to let us just steal his starting PG when Charlotte is finally improving.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Jason Williams was a lot better than Carlos Arroyo is. 

And I think Joe Johnson just lost his max contract with his performance against Orlando. Its going to be interesting to see what Atlanta offers him.

If only Rondo hadn't signed that extension last year...


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Yeah, I don't think its fair to put J-Will and Arroyo on the same level. One was a starting-caliber point guard in the NBA for years, the other a journeyman who had trouble finding a job and played overseas.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Adam said:


> I just don't think Jordan will let him go. Jordan is psycho competitive and he isn't going to let us just steal his starting PG when Charlotte is finally improving.


It'll be interesting to see how much he's willing to spend this summer. They are already at $59 million in Salaries for next season and it'll cost them at least $6 million to bring Tyrus Thomas back on a qualifying offer.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I would love to have Hibbert here. I still think he is going to emerge as one of the best Cs in the league. I was right about Brooks, I'm still not giving up on him 

Bosh/Boozer with Hibbert next to him would be great.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> I would love to have Hibbert here. I still think he is going to emerge as one of the best Cs in the league. I was right about Brooks, I'm still not giving up on him
> 
> Bosh/Boozer with Hibbert next to him would be great.


I would do anything for a 7'2 center with a complete game... 

Roy Hibbert for Michael Beasley would be the most utterly perfect trade in the NBA. For lack of a better term, they're the bastard children of their respective teams. Hibbert can't shoot the three and isn't meant for a up tempo game, both of which are Jim O'Brien ball. They started freakin' Troy Murphy over him for the three pointer alone(seriously, no crap, Jim O'Brien said it in press conferences)! The reasons for Beasley's problems here are well discussed.

Beasley would be perfect as a Pacer. He could shoot the three a ton just like Jim O'Brien wants and has the type of athleticism O'Brien likes at the position. Above all, fresh start. Hibbert would be perfect for our halfcourt scheme. He is a very good passer, takes up a lot of room, sets hard screen, and has shown serious back to basket potential at times when the Pacers took time to slow it down and toss it inside to him. On defense he blocks some shots and tries hard.

Only problem is kind of like most of our fans, Pacer fans would have an uprising if they traded Hibbert.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Granger and Beasley would be a great dynamic duo as well, come to think about it...

I honestly think it is a fair trade but I wonder if Heat fans think that because Beasley has a higher ceiling that it is not a fair trade. I wonder why Pacers fans would be against it though... cuz they think BEase is a bust?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

*FIU product Raja Bell would welcome Heat opportunity*


> If low-budget parts are needed to round out what is expected to be an overhauled Miami Heat roster, former Florida International University guard Raja Bell says he is up for the challenge.
> 
> Speaking Monday on The Jorge Sedano Show on 790 The Ticket, the 33-year-old journeyman guard said he would welcome the opportunity to revive his NBA career with what he considers his hometown team.
> 
> "I've talked a lot about it with my agent and my family," the 6-foot-5 defensive stopper and 3-point specialist said. "Miami is my first choice. If there would be any interest from the Heat I would give it a ponder. It's my home town"
> 
> A native of the U.S. Virgin Islands, Bell was raised in Miami, attending three high schools there.
> 
> The 10-year veteran was dealt early last season from the Charlotte Bobcats to the Golden State Warriors, but played only six games in 2009-10 due to a partially torn ligament in his left wrist. He was released in March by the Warriors and is an unrestricted free agent.
> 
> Asked if he wanted to make an on-air pitch for a job to Heat President Pat Riley, Bell declined.
> 
> "I'm not gonna do all that," he said. "But I'll tell you like this, 'Pat, if you can use my services give me a call, I'm right around the corner, 36th and Biscayne. Give me a call.' "


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> Granger and Beasley would be a great dynamic duo as well, come to think about it...
> 
> I honestly think it is a fair trade but I wonder if Heat fans think that because Beasley has a higher ceiling that it is not a fair trade. I wonder why Pacers fans would be against it though... cuz they think BEase is a bust?


They'd be pretty fantastic of a duo, I agree, but both Heat fans and Pacer fans would be mad. You have to remember the Pacers have great, knowledgeable fans. Pacer fans know Hibbert could develop into a pretty solid all around center you can win with, something that is very rare these days. They would look at Michael Beasley as Al Harrington at best without a mean side. Pacer fans wish for the days of inside outside basketball, a defense first mentality, and other things we have here in Miami. That is what Hibbert thrives in whereas Beasley would thrive under Jim O'Brien.

I wonder if some people would have been happier if we went 35-47 with Beasley playing 33 minutes a night and scoring 20 points each outing.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Smithian said:


> They'd be pretty fantastic of a duo, I agree, but both Heat fans and Pacer fans would be mad. You have to remember the Pacers have great, knowledgeable fans. Pacer fans know Hibbert could develop into a pretty solid all around center you can win with, something that is very rare these days. They would look at Michael Beasley as Al Harrington at best without a mean side. Pacer fans wish for the days of inside outside basketball, a defense first mentality, and other things we have here in Miami. That is what Hibbert thrives in whereas Beasley would thrive under Jim O'Brien.
> 
> I wonder if some people would have been happier if we went 35-47 with Beasley playing 33 minutes a night and scoring 20 points each outing.


Beasley isn't as bad as you make him out. Wade carries this scrub roster no matter who is starting at PF, whether it be Smokey McPothead or Udonis Ginn, Jr.

Hibbert sucks. Not to be a jerk, but the first time in 7 years that we get cap space and you guys are talking about scrubs like Roy Hibbert and Arroyo. Let's focus on talented basketball players.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

How many Cs are accessible to you even with our Cap Space?

The reason I bring this up is because I doubt we get a 1rst tier C so we have to settle on a 2nd tier C and keep our hopes up on a 1rst tier PF.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Adam said:


> Hibbert sucks. Not to be a jerk, but the first time in 7 years that we get cap space and you guys are talking about scrubs like Roy Hibbert and Arroyo. Let's focus on talented basketball players.


Thank you!


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Adam said:


> Hibbert sucks. Not to be a jerk, but the first time in 7 years that we get cap space and you guys are talking about scrubs like Roy Hibbert and Arroyo. Let's focus on talented basketball players.


This is an offseason thread, no? Unless you think by signing 3 big names, we can just play 3 on the court at once, it's essential to talk about the players that are going to round off our team.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



FX™;6275346 said:


> This is an offseason thread, no? Unless you think by signing 3 big names, we can just play 3 on the court at once, it's essential to talk about the players that are going to round off our team.


But it's not even realistic. You can't dream up trade scenarios for 12th men during a summer 7 years in the making and the only cap space we will have for another 7 years. 

Hey, it's cool but I'm gonna take my shoes off and kick back and talk about LeBron and co. instead. I've sat through enough **** games over the last few years so I'm gonna at least enjoy this with grander dreams.

Hey, how about that Jose Barrea? Think Dallas will bite on a future pick and Chalmers deal? I would love to bring him in because he's so tough.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

On centers, would Memphis be willing to move Gasol or Thabeet? Anyone read anything on this?


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Wade2Bease said:


> On centers, would Memphis be willing to move Gasol or Thabeet? Anyone read anything on this?


I doubt it because they won't go over the luxury tax even if they re-sign Gay.

Do you think Jor-El opts out? I don't see why he wouldn't but everyone (Michael Wallace) is already penciling him as opting in.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I would take a flyer on Thabeet but he makes a lot of money as a #2 pick relative to his production. If you thought we couldn't wait for Beasley to develop, Thabeet is like ten times worse in that regard.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Agreed ^

I'd love to have Barea but I don't see us getting it for an under performing Chalmers + pick. I wish though. I think he would be be great here.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Barea is a nice scorer off the bench but he's just not a starting PG.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

My attempt at sarcasm fails miserably.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Is Aaron Gray available? He'd come for minimum and we could use him as a space filler off the bench next year. If you want to make a run, you can never have too many big guys. I have a feeling Jamaal may be gone due to age.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Adam said:


> My attempt at sarcasm fails miserably.


I got it, don't worry. :cheers:


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Adam said:


> Hibbert sucks. Not to be a jerk, but the first time in 7 years that we get cap space and you guys are talking about scrubs like Roy Hibbert and Arroyo. Let's focus on talented basketball players.


That's dumb. How is Hibbert a scrub? It's his second year. He stats jumped from year one to this one. He averaged 11.7 points and 5.7 rebounds a game while also tossing in 2.0 assists and 1.7 blocks a game. He didn't even start every night and his minuted were yo-yo'd by a coach whose scheme preferred a scrub like Troy Murphy since Troy could jack 3 pointers. There were at times he even overpowered celebrated defensive guys like Joakim Noah. Above all, he is the good soldier off the court. Whereas our second year player has been to rehab, is a complete head case, and is a risk to break down all the time, Hibbert is universally well liked and when you see him in public it isn't getting turned down away at some bar or posting pictures of him and his drugs on Twitter, it's him courtside at Indiana basketball games and other public events. If we could bring in Hibbert, it'd be a huge add and give us a starter at a tough to fill position for 10 years.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Please don't act like I don't know who Roy Hibbert is. I've seen him play since his first year of college. He's not a starter anywhere and probably not even a backup on a _good_ team. It's ironic that you always support the coach's decision to not play a guy by saying they know best but you think that Hibbert's inability to start on the awful Pacers is the coach's fault.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Smithian said:


> That's dumb. How is Hibbert a scrub? It's his second year. He stats jumped from year one to this one. He averaged 11.7 points and 5.7 rebounds a game while also tossing in 2.0 assists and 1.7 blocks a game. He didn't even start every night and his minuted were yo-yo'd by a coach whose scheme preferred a scrub like Troy Murphy since Troy could jack 3 pointers. There were at times he even overpowered celebrated defensive guys like Joakim Noah. Above all, he is the good soldier off the court. Whereas our second year player has been to rehab, is a complete head case, and is a risk to break down all the time, Hibbert is universally well liked and when you see him in public it isn't getting turned down away at some bar or posting pictures of him and his drugs on Twitter, it's him courtside at Indiana basketball games and other public events. If we could bring in Hibbert, it'd be a huge add and give us a starter at a tough to fill position for 10 years.



What's with you and 'good character guys'? Roy Hibbert is not as good a player as Mike Beasley. Period. Kobe is the best in the game and he's been charged with rape! would you not want him in your side? What about crazy Ron Artest? I'd be disgusted if we made that Hibbert trade. The fact that Hibbert is getting 11 and 6 can also be factored into the pace that the Pacers play it, uptempo. Whereas we play in a slow tempo offense, hence everyone bar Wade having average stats.

I dont get why you're all about ragging on Beasley. Is it so we can hang on to heart and hustle Haslem?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> • The Heat under Pat Riley has excelled in acquiring several marquee players but must do a better job with smaller moves. One example: As associate said former GM Randy Pfund wanted to sign Mickael Pietrus in 2008 free agency, but Riley instead shared the midlevel exception between James Jones and Yakhouba Diawara. Pietrus, who got the midlevel from Orlando in '08, is an excellent defender and shooting 21 for 40 on three-pointers this postseason. . . . A friend said Raymond Felton, the top free agent point guard, has interest in Miami if he doesn't stay in Charlotte. Heat fans were buzzing about an ESPN report that Tony Parker might be on the trade block, but Spurs GM R.C. Buford said they do not expect to deal him.


*Link*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

*Hawks' Joe Johnson flies onto Miami Heat's radar*


> If the Heat's free agency flirtation with LeBron James falls flat this summer, the next-best wing player on the market is open to idea of joining Dwyane Wade in Miami.
> 
> All-Star guard Joe Johnson was noncommittal about his future in Atlanta when he emerged from an embarrassing four-game series sweep Monday against Orlando.
> 
> But amid his struggles during the series, Johnson said he would take a look at all of his options this summer, including partnering with Wade.
> 
> Not only did Johnson say he wouldn't mind shifting to a secondary role on a team with an established superstar, he also would change positions.
> 
> ``That's a great situation -- you have to look at it,'' Johnson told The Miami Herald while discussing his options. ``I'm not saying I'll go play with him or him. But being a free agent, you pay attention to everybody's salary cap, what everybody can do.''
> 
> No team is set up to in better position for bolder moves than Miami, the only team in the league with an elite player in tow and the flexibility to add as many as two marquee free agents to max contracts.
> 
> With plans to re-sign Wade and with at least $25 million in salary-cap space, Miami vows to be aggressive when free agency opens July 1.
> 
> ``Most of the players in this league know what Miami is about,'' Heat president Pat Riley said.
> 
> ``I'm not able to talk to them prior to July 1. All I can do is use my -- I don't need to say it -- whatever it is you need to do prior to July 1, powers of positive thinking.''
> 
> Two league sources said there is mutual interest between the Heat and Johnson, although the four-time All-Star has not ruled out returning to the Hawks. Riley's priority -- after re-signing Wade -- is to gauge James' interest in coming to Miami.
> 
> Beyond that, the Heat's wish list is believed to feature Toronto's Chris Bosh, Phoenix's Amare' Stoudemire, Johnson and, perhaps, Utah's Carlos Boozer. Despite an aggressive push at the February trade deadline, Miami fell short of acquiring Stoudemire. Riley previously balked at trading for Boozer.
> 
> In addressing his free agency, Wade said he would meet with James, Bosh and Johnson to discuss where they could play next season. Wade considers Johnson one of his better friends in the league, with the two building a bond on the U.S. national team.





> He played a supportive role in Phoenix alongside Steve Nash and Stoudemire before going to Atlanta. Asked if he could be a second or third option on a team such as Miami, he said, ``Yeah.''
> 
> ``I played that role already,'' said Johnson, expected to also receive interest from Chicago, New York and New Jersey. ``It doesn't matter. You can still make your stamp on the game. I could care less about being the one or two guy. I just want to win.''


I knew I read that Wade and Joe were close friends.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Interesting. JJ did look like EJ in the playoffs though...but boy, it'd be nice to have another player that can create some O as well as make plays for others.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Adam said:


> Please don't act like I don't know who Roy Hibbert is. I've seen him play since his first year of college. He's not a starter anywhere and probably not even a backup on a _good_ team. It's ironic that you always support the coach's decision to not play a guy by saying they know best but you think that Hibbert's inability to start on the awful Pacers is the coach's fault.


Yes, I usually side with the coaches. Still, it isn't hypocritical to support the decision of a coach who set a record improvement for a first year coach and has a combined record of 90-74, is a defensive coach, has been to playoffs both years as head coach, and is benching a young player for a guy who started on a championship team when he was an assistant due to questions about defense and then not to support a guy whose career record is 275-295, has been fired from a previous job after resigning the year before from another one, was hired after working on ESPN for three years, has a record of 104-142 and no playoff appearances with his current team, and is paying a guy who has never done anything over a young player due to questions about three point shooting... From a center.



MB30 said:


> What's with you and 'good character guys'? Roy Hibbert is not as good a player as Mike Beasley. Period. Kobe is the best in the game and he's been charged with rape! would you not want him in your side? What about crazy Ron Artest? I'd be disgusted if we made that Hibbert trade. The fact that Hibbert is getting 11 and 6 can also be factored into the pace that the Pacers play it, uptempo. Whereas we play in a slow tempo offense, hence everyone bar Wade having average stats.
> 
> I dont get why you're all about ragging on Beasley. Is it so we can hang on to heart and hustle Haslem?


When Beasley becomes as good Kobe and Artest, tell me. Those guys have a much bigger margin of error than he does at this point. Also, I think most players in the NBA do weed and have problems, but not many end up in rehab that takes time away from becoming superior players. That is my problem with Beasley.

My problem with Beasley is not because I like Haslem since I think starting Beasley was the right choice for this team this year, but I also for previously stated reasons don't think Beasley is a championship player.

Anyways, moving on, anyone else like myself who previously thought the LeBron dream was over now having creeping hope that if the Celtics win the series he may opt out and possibly come here?


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Smithian said:


> Anyways, moving on, anyone else like myself who previously thought the LeBron dream was over now having creeping hope that if the Celtics win the series he may opt out and possibly come here?


Nope. I'm worried that he will take Bosh with him to New York.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

You guys are wrong about Hibbert, but he isn't a good fit for this team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

*Former Knick Charles Oakley says it's Chicago or Miami for LeBron James, not New York*


> Don't kid yourself. Number 23 is as good as gone.
> 
> And it has nothing to do with LeBron James announcing months ago that he was changing his uniform number from 23 to 6.
> 
> "Chicago or Miami," says Charles Oakley, the former Knicks power forward. "Not New York. He's leaving."
> 
> Oakley has become a friend/mentor to the NBA's two-time MVP over the last few years. They have an Ohio connection - Oakley owns a home in the Cleveland suburbs - as well as a world-famous connection. Oakley is best friends with James' idol, Michael Jordan. (LeBron is changing his number to honor Jordan.)
> 
> And if James signs a free agent contract with the Bulls or Heat in July, the Knicks may regret the day they never followed through with their plan to offer Oakley a job as a big-man coach. Oakley's relationship with his former club ranges from cordial to estranged, and having him so close to the most prized free agent in nearly 20 years could be a detriment to the Knicks instead of an advantage.
> 
> "He wants to go someplace where he can win," Oakley said following Cleveland's Game 5 loss on Tuesday. "He's been in the league, what, seven or eight years? It's time for him to get over the hump."


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Come to the dark side, Mr James


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

The dark side would more likely be the Knicks


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

he can win here!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Wade and Lebron would almost be too awesome. Only if its in Miami though, otherwise the idea sucks


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



IbizaXL said:


> he can win here!


Damn, great photoshop on your avi.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Wizards win the lottery. Big loss for NJ. They had hopes of getting Wall and maybe with that, getting Lebron.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Mild shockers in the lottery. NJ, Minnesota, and Sac get boned. Washington and Philly win the Wall/Turner sweepstakes...or do they?

Washington most likely takes Wall and pairs him with Arenas in an all-6-4, all-handling, all-scoring, defensively questionable back court. Gilbert's shooting and veteran approach compliments Wall's frenetic attack. Blatche, Thornton, and McGee would round out a decent young starting line-up. The pipedream here is that they'd accept the hometown "hero" Beasley (and everything else we could possibly package) in a trade for the top pick. I'd kill for Wall or Turner, and Cousins or Favors would be nice too. Slim chance though.

Assuming Wall is off the board, I'm not sure Philly takes Turner. They already have a point-swingman in Iguodala. I'm not sure their games would compliment each other, or that they'd be willing to ship out Iggy for an unproven rookie. That said, they're also pretty stacked in the front court, and I'm not sure they'd find a trade they like for Brand. On that topic, I don't see them taking Beasley on unless we take on Brand along with their 2nd pick. With three years on his deal and cap space being coveted, I don't see us doing that.


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

#1 pick in the draft for Beasley? Come on man


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Yeah, it aint happening man. Regardless on how the Wiz feel about Mike - #1 pick is worth its weight in gold currently.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Jace said:


> Washington most likely takes *Wall* and pairs him with Arenas in an all-6-4, all-handling, all-scoring, *defensively questionable* back court.


You gotta take that one back about Wall. He showed he can be a menace on that side of the ball. big, long, and aggressive. Cal likes to play straight man, and pick up 3/4 court if not full. He handled it very well IMO.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



IbizaXL said:


> he can win here!


I would give you anything for a full size picture of your avatar.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Here's one with him in a black Heat Jersey


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Almost to good to be true 

Make it happen Riles, DWade


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Call me crazy, but I don't want Lebron. I mean if we get him I'll probably do backflips, but I would rather get a combo of Bosh and another player like Johnson. I am hoping (if he decides on an Eastern Conference team) that he ends up with the Knicks, that will definitely re-ignite that rivalry. I mean if he is on the Cavs or Knicks it makes no difference except that when we play Lebron it will be a LOT more fun and interesting then it is now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Yeah, I dont think Lebron comes here, but i'd be just as happy signing Bosh and Johnson as I would in signing Lebron.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

You're crazy. 

I see what you mean, but a duo of Wade and LeBron is just far too much to pass up on. Players will want to take paycuts to play with those two.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Smithian said:


> I would give you anything for a full size picture of your avatar.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

It looks much better avy-size, but still a great photoshop dude.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Eddie Jones lives!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Guys, seriously, Wade and Lebron is just too much better than any other potential combination out there. That's like..unfairly good.

Ill be psyched to get any big FA really, but Lebron!? That would be a wet dream x1000000.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I can see it now. We are going to sign Amare and then reminisce about Beasley's solid defense at PF.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



PoetLaureate said:


> I can see it now. We are going to sign Amare and then reminisce about Beasley's solid defense at PF.


I honestly think Amare will be a pretty good defensive guy if he is forced to be by Erik Spoelstra.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



myst said:


> Call me crazy, but I don't want Lebron. I mean if we get him I'll probably do backflips, but I would rather get a combo of Bosh and another player like Johnson. I am hoping (if he decides on an Eastern Conference team) that he ends up with the Knicks, that will definitely re-ignite that rivalry. I mean if he is on the Cavs or Knicks it makes no difference except that when we play Lebron it will be a LOT more fun and interesting then it is now.


I'll go ahead and call you crazy.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

x2


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

*Sources: Bosh gives Raptors wish list*


> CHICAGO -- Chris Bosh's agent has told the Toronto Raptors that he's narrowed his list of preferred teams to five, two sources told ESPN.com's Chad Ford at the NBA draft camp.
> 
> The list of five teams -- Toronto plus the Chicago Bulls, Los Angeles Lakers, Miami Heat and New York Knicks, sources said -- were given to Toronto management in case the Raptors want to construct a sign-and-trade deal (assuming he doesn't re-sign with Toronto).
> 
> Bosh likes that option, sources told Ford, because he'd get one more year on his contract and could make more money.
> 
> Sources said the Raptors prefer a sign-and-trade if Bosh is intent on leaving as well. They likely would want a big man to replace the 6-10, 230-pound Bosh in the lineup.
> 
> One source said Bosh's decision hinges on where LeBron James signs.
> 
> "If LeBron decides to go to either New York or Chicago, I think that's where you'll see Chris land," the source told Ford. "If LeBron stays in Cleveland, I think the process is more wide open."


Both good and bad news here. L.A could offer Bynum and maybe even Odom as well and i'm sure Chris would love to play there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

And now Chad Ford on Amare:

*Source: Amare's return to Suns unlikely*


> Will Amare Stoudemire re-sign with the Suns this summer? That's the question I posed Thursday to a source close to Stoudemire.
> 
> Stoudemire, you may remember, had his bags packed for weeks, expecting to be traded by the Suns near the February trade deadline. When potential trades fell apart at the deadline, Amare was furious and vowed to bolt Phoenix this summer when he could become an unrestricted free agent, a source close to the process told ESPN.com
> 
> Later that evening Amare, his agent, Happy Walters, Suns owner Robert Sarver and GM Steve Kerr sat down to dinner to try to hash things out.
> 
> The Suns must have had said something right. Stoudemire and the team got on a roll, the team's chemistry never looked better, and now Phoenix is playing the Lakers in the Western Conference finals.
> 
> Given how successful the team has been lately, could Amare re-sign with the Suns?
> 
> “I don't think it's going to happen," a source close to Stoudemire told ESPN. "Amare feels like the organization disrespected him. Amare loves his teammates and has really enjoyed playing for the team these last few months, but he's reluctant to commit to Phoenix long-term."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Bosh's agent says he hasnt given any list to Colangelo


> Agent Henry Thomas on Friday denounced a report by ESPN that stated he had narrowed down a list of preferred destinations for Toronto Raptors free-agent client Chris Bosh.
> 
> Thomas, who also represents Miami Heat guard Dwyane Wade, another pending free agent, said he has not forwarded any such list to Raptors General Manager Bryan Colangelo.
> 
> "I haven't closed the door on anything," Thomas insisted. "I haven't given Bryan any lists. There is no list. This is a process that is ongoing."
> 
> According to the ESPN report, Thomas had told the Raptors that Bosh's free-agency focus would center on the Raptors, as well as the Chicago Bulls, Los Angeles Lakers, New York Knicks and Heat.
> 
> A party close to the situation said that while Colangelo has a list of potential trade partners acceptable to Bosh, the ESPN list was incomplete.
> 
> Thomas said there is no reason to limit options this early in the process, with free-agent negotiations with outside teams not allowed to begin until July 1 and free-agent signings not allowed until July 8.
> 
> "Why would I do that?" Thomas said. "We're still in a process of evaluating a lot different situations."
> 
> With the right to opt out of the final year of his contract by June 30, the same deadline as Wade, Bosh would benefit working in concert with the Raptors on a sign-and-trade transaction should he decide to leave.
> 
> Under such a scenario, the athletic power forward could then sign for the maximum six years at $125.5 million. Should he sign outright with another team with sufficient cap space, he would be limited to $96.1 million over five years.
> 
> Thomas said Bosh is not necessarily wed to a sign-and-trade resolution.
> 
> "I can't tell you whether it's a priority or not. Is it going to be evaluated? Sure. It will be evaluated," Thomas said. "But whether it's a priority, we're still in a process of deciding what the priorities actually are."
> 
> Nonetheless, a sign-and-trade with Toronto could be difficult for the Heat, with the Raptors hardly enamored of second-year forward Michael Beasley, the Heat's prime trade chip.
> 
> With the Bulls or Knicks, it is possible for Bosh to sign in tandem with Cleveland Cavaliers forward LeBron James, another pending free agent. Should the Heat be able to move Beasley's contract, it could be possible for Pat Riley's team to sign Wade, Bosh and another top-tier free agent.
> 
> Wade, Bosh and James all are represented by the same agency. Wade has spoken of a possible pre-draft sitdown among the three.
> 
> "We haven't decided that yet," Thomas said. "I wouldn't be surprised, for sure, if the guys don't talk to themselves.
> 
> "But as far as there being this big pow-wow, where we're all going to get into a room, that hasn't been decided."


*Link*


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Wait a minute... How does Chicago or NY have enough money to sign Bosh AND Bron?

I though they both have enough cash for either or?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

If Chicago made a sign and trade for one of them, they'd still have the cap space to sign the other for the max.

NY has the cap space to sign two max players.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

ESPN is reporting that Dirk will be opting out.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



B-Easy said:


> ESPN is reporting that Dirk will be opting out.


I'd say its a lock that Beasley gets dumped for cap space!

C - Amare
PF - Dirk
SF - ?
SG - Wade
PG - ?

Does that team even need to play D?


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Dirk can make a lot more money on his extension than the other max free agents in this class. I don't even think its feasible to sign Dirk and another max player without literally resorting to 12 other minimum salary players. I haven't looked at the numbers though.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



PoetLaureate said:


> Dirk can make a lot more money on his extension than the other max free agents in this class. I don't even think its feasible to sign Dirk and another max player without literally resorting to 12 other minimum salary players. I haven't looked at the numbers though.


Hes also on the dark side of 30 and sick of losing. 

On the right team he might be willing to take a pay cut.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> Guard Carlos Arroyo said the Heat has expressed an interest in re-signing him, and he's interested, too. It assuredly would need to be at the veteran's minimum. . . .
> 
> Joel Anthony said he's unsure whether to opt out of his $885,000 Heat deal and test free agency.


*Link*


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

If Dirk opts out, this is the best PF class ever to have cap space. 

He may even be my preferred PF out of the 4 big ones (Amare, Bosh and Booz). He's got such a sweet stroke, and his game will age very very well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

*Stoudemire not ready to commit to Suns*


> PHOENIX – Even if the Phoenix Suns offer Amar’e Stoudemire a maximum contract, the All-Star forward isn’t sure he’ll re-sign with the team.
> 
> Stoudemire is expected to opt out of his contract this summer and join a heralded free-agent market that includes LeBron James, Dwyane Wade, Chris Bosh, Joe Johnson and possibly Dirk Nowitzki. But even with the Suns having exceeded expectations by reaching the Western Conference finals, Stoudemire isn’t ready to commit to them.
> 
> Amar'e Stoudemire is expected to opt out of his contract and become a free agent.
> 
> “I’m not sure only because I want to win a championship,” Stoudemire told Yahoo! Sports. “You got to win. You got to win. That’s all. That’s the ultimate goal, to win. Cash is one thing, but winning is the ultimate goal.”
> 
> After a successful season, the Suns find themselves trailing the Los Angeles Lakers 2-0 in the West finals. Stoudemire said whether the Suns get past the Lakers won’t factor into his decision, but he acknowledged all the trade speculation from the past two seasons still bothers him.
> 
> After he becomes a free agent, Stoudemire could try to hook up with either James or Wade, whose Miami Heat discussed trying to trade for Stoudemire in February and could try to sign him this summer.
> 
> “I haven’t spoken to them,” Stoudemire said of James and Wade. “Normally, I wait till the season is over.”


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Is it bad I more and more want Boozer? He is by far the best fit here. He is willing to be the #2 man, he is the best pure back to basket big man of the three, he is used to the pick and rool, he can pass, and he fits our halfcourt style of play.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

He's really not that good and he will be in his 30's during the contract. At least with guys like Felton and Gay they will never touch 30, start for us for the next 5 years, and we can then re-sign Haslem and Jor-El and have a real team. Of course that's assuming we strike out on Stoudemire, Bosh, and LeBron and not my first choice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Its still 1. Bosh, 2. Amare, 3. Boozer for me.

And for the wings/backcourt, its 1. JJ, 2. Gay, 3. Felton

Obviously Wade is number 1 priority and Lebron trumps all the others but dont see him here.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I like Boozer but I'd rather have a BIG big.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Amare with 42 and 11 tonight against the Lakers.

Assuming Dirk stays in Dallas, Amare is my number 2 option. I'd love to have him here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I guess Amare is worth the max now? 

:nonono: Ira...


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Nice to see Amare bounce back with a monster game tonight. His rebounding and defense still worry me but my goodness is he a great offensive PF. Wade/Amare pick and roll would be unreal.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Wade2Bease said:


> I guess Amare is worth the max now?
> 
> :nonono: Ira...


Exactly what I was thinking. Amare's getting the max, whether he's worth it or not. It's gonna happen.

FWIW - i'd pay it. Its gonna be a bidding frenzy this offseason, who dares, wins.

Besides, he's better than Rashard Lewis, and he got the max :combust:


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Everyone with capspace will be going mad for Amare if he keeps putting up these monster games like he has for a while.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Priority List:
1. Wade
2. Lebron
3. Bosh
4. Amare
5. Dirk


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Agreed ^

But the question is more like what is 6,7,8,9?


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Often times to get ahead in this league it's about finding value where nobody else does. Sometimes you have to go to the discount bin and grab a player who is on sale and hope that he pays off in the future.

We did this once before with Tim Hardaway. Zach Randolph with the Grizzlies last year was another example.

I see Hedo as a bargain. Toronto would probably be inclined to eject his contract in a sign and trade of Bosh and we have the cap space to absorb it.

Gilbert Arenas is another bargain. I wouldn't mind trading Beasley for a 28 year old starting PG who is an elite player in this league. Then we could still focus on signing guys like Bosh and Boozer.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

We have capspace and we suffered to get it. I am not a fan of risky bargains. Plus I find that Miami tends to suck when it comes to chosing bargains (James Jones and another point guard comes to mind)


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> We have capspace and we suffered to get it. I am not a fan of risky bargains. Plus I find that Miami tends to suck when it comes to chosing bargains (James Jones and another point guard comes to mind)


It wouldn't precede or preclude our pursuit of LeBron/Bosh/Amare.  As it stands we can afford one major free agent and a lesser free agent but there's the option that we can trade Beasley to open up space to acquire another max free agent. I'm just presenting the option that we trade Beasley in order to get Arenas with him serving as that second free agent. Beasley for Arenas is a heck of a steal and reminiscent of how we got Tim Hardaway and that was a pretty good bargain.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Even if you are able to look past the off the court issues with Arenas, you still have all those knee surgeries he's had. And with 4 years and over $70 million owed to him, that is a huge risk.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

just a sidenote, but on inside the NBA pre-game, there are a couple folks (in the background) holding up Amar'e + Dwade = HEAT (drawn HEAT logo) signs....IN PHOENIX! :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Chris Sheridan thinks Mike will be traded by draft day or by July 8.


> ESPN's Chris Sheridan joined "The Jorge Sedano Show" on 790 The Ticket this morning to discuss the NBA.
> 
> When the topic was about Michael Beasley's future with the Miami Heat, Sheridan said, "that he believes Bealsey will be traded on draft day."
> 
> You can listen to the audio clip by clicking below.
> 
> *CHRIS SHERIDAN W SEDANO - BEASLEY WILL BE TRADED AT DRAFT - 5-26-10*
> 
> I agree with Sheridan and think it's obvious Beasley's future is not here in Miami. His game doesn't seem to mesh well with Dwyane Wade and the benching in Game 5 of the Boston series speaks volumes.
> 
> At this point, getting cap space in a year like this could prove to be a much better option for the HEAT.
> 
> With all the holes this team has and some viable options out there via free agency or trade, it's best to move on.
> 
> No need to continue to try to fit the square peg in the round hole.
> 
> JS
> 
> Jorge Sedano Show Weekdays 6am-10am on 790 The Ticket
> 
> Follow me on Twitter @SedanoShow


Link


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Pick the guy that Toronto wants and ship him with Bease for Bosh and call it a day.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Beas


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> Dwyane Wade has a big decision to make on where he'll sign this offseason. And before he makes his choice, he said he'll talk it over with fellow big-ticket free agents LeBron James and Joe Johnson.
> 
> Wade told the Chicago Tribune that he's not sure when the three players will talk, but they've been discussing their futures informally for a while now.


How does a team of Wade/Johnson/Lebron makes any sense?



> "I think the biggest question that you think about has to be loyalty," Wade told the Tribune. "I know one thing about Miami: It is a very loyal organization. I see what they do with their players when their players get done with the game of basketball . . . how loyal they are. I don't know about the Bulls."


It never made any sense for me to pair Rose and Wade without a legit low post threat but that quote from Wade makes me very happy!

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5224873&campaign=rss&source=twitter&ex_cid=Twitter_espn_5224873


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I'm probably going to get killed for this but I have to say that we absolutely must re-sign Jor-El. Hear me out.

When we went on that insane run at the end of the year Jor-El was one of our best players and our starting center. Two years in a row he played better than O'Neal in the playoffs.

He reminds me of Kendrick Perkins in that he is supposedly undersized but is a defensive expert. In fact, he's a better shotblocker and has better length than Perk. He played perfectly in all our defensive schemes.

Honestly, the only thing separating him from a guy like Perk is public perception. Perk was in the same spot before Boston signed him to that bargain deal and now he is regarded as one of the NBA's best role-playing centers.

I would love to re-sign this guy and finally start him permanently. The only con is obviously his hands but those of you who were watching know that I'm not just blowing smoke when I say his offense was a million times better in the last few months of the season. He was actually putting up hooks, reverse layups, and catching and pivoting.

I still don't think he has even reached his full potential and last year he led the league in blocks per 48 mins so that's saying a lot.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Sorry, I don't see any resemblance between Perkins and Anthony. I don't know where the perception of Perkins being undersized came from but he is listed at 6'10" 280, compared to Joel at 6'9" 245. Joel is a better shotblocker than Perkins (who is no slouch himself), but he would get mauled in the low post. 

I do agree his hands got better at the end of the year and was converting at a higher rate around the basket, but I still see him as a good backup, not a starting center.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



PoetLaureate said:


> Sorry, I don't see any resemblance between Perkins and Anthony. I don't know where the perception of Perkins being undersized came from but he is listed at 6'10" 280, compared to Joel at 6'9" 245. Joel is a better shotblocker than Perkins (who is no slouch himself), but he would get mauled in the low post.
> 
> I do agree his hands got better at the end of the year and was converting at a higher rate around the basket, but I still see him as a good backup, not a starting center.


When has he ever been mauled in the post? He has bested a power guy in Dwight Howard and still has the arm span and skill to best a skill guy like Gasol. He isn't undersized because of his long arms. In fact, he's usually the one with the length advantage over other centers.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Sorry Adam, i can't ride with that Perkins comparison. Perkins is a ROCK down low, he's arguably the best post defender in the damn league (you seen the huge problems he gives Dwight). He's a very good help defender to boot. 

And sorry but, a guy like Pau will get everything he wants in that matchup against Joel, everytime. He's taller, and Joel doesn't have the body weight to push his ass way off the block, like a 280 Perkins does. Perkins is also a better rebounder per36, granted one reason probably being Anthony is always on attack mode to block shots, so the boards go to the other Big. 

He's a hard worker, good shot-blocker, and energy guy but he's no Perkins. Bottom line, i'd rather have a lock down man defender in the post, than a shot-blocker.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Adam said:


> I'm probably going to get killed for this but I have to say that we absolutely must re-sign Jor-El. Hear me out.
> 
> When we went on that insane run at the end of the year Jor-El was one of our best players and our starting center. Two years in a row he played better than O'Neal in the playoffs.
> 
> He reminds me of Kendrick Perkins in that he is supposedly undersized but is a defensive expert. In fact, he's a better shotblocker and has better length than Perk. He played perfectly in all our defensive schemes.
> 
> Honestly, the only thing separating him from a guy like Perk is public perception. Perk was in the same spot before Boston signed him to that bargain deal and now he is regarded as one of the NBA's best role-playing centers.
> 
> I would love to re-sign this guy and finally start him permanently. The only con is obviously his hands but those of you who were watching know that I'm not just blowing smoke when I say his offense was a million times better in the last few months of the season. He was actually putting up hooks, reverse layups, and catching and pivoting.
> 
> I still don't think he has even reached his full potential and last year he led the league in blocks per 48 mins so that's saying a lot.


Welcome to the Joel Anthony fan club, sir. Message me your tee shirt size and your address for the news letter. Glad you finally came around. A few more people finally are. I remember back early last year calling for us to start Joel next to Haslem and people went crazy at the idea of benching Beasley for him.

I agree with you. I just didn't post it since it isn't worth having everybody go crazy. His offense has developed enough where I trust him getting a couple touches in the flow of the game to make people guard him. I also love his contribution on the offensive boards. His straight up defense improved a lot so he is no longer just a shot blocker, he is an all around good defender. He also sets great screen on and off the ball and is quickly surpassing Haslem in that role. Setting screens will be much more important next year when we have another guy(Joe Johnson/Rudy Gay)who we'll consistently try to get open.

I would have no problem whatsoever starting Joel Anthony next to a guy like Carlos Boozer. We'd be undersized, but with Joel blocking shots and hustling, they'd be a tough duo who would atleast be physical and scrappy whenever anyone tried to come down low. We'd maul people on the boards. Also, people need to remember that as the pick and roll is becoming ridiculously used, Joel can run out and defend it no problem, which is a huge advantage. I'd also prefer Joel at C than trying to play small ball with Bosh or Amare.

Above all, the dude just brings energy. This basketball team going back to 2006-2007 is incredibly lethargic at times. It seems like the whole team kicks it up a notch when Joel is on the court and he is running the court for blocks, setting huge blindside screens, going full speed on every switch, everything. When he's in, our team just takes it up a notch.

Joel hasn't finished developing. He is a bit old for his experience, but he seems young in basketball years.

With him as a starter, I would realistically be happy with about 65 to 70 starts and 28 to 32 minutes a night splitting starts and minutes with another, bigger center. We also could platoon minutes in there with Haslem(if he stays) and Bosh/Amare if they come.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

On Around The Horn, they made it sound like the "Free Agent Summit" was more of a recruiting tool for D Wade, trying to get one of the other big names to join him in Miami.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



B-Easy said:


> On Around The Horn, they made it sound like the "Free Agent Summit" was more of a recruiting tool for D Wade, trying to get one of the other big names to join him in Miami.


No need to sell us short. The plan is to recruit two big names not just one


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

BTW, it's kind of amusing that just now people are starting to realize that these guys are going to meet and decide on their own. I guess they never noticed that LeBron, Wade, and Bosh are all represented by the same company in addition to Wade and Bosh having the same agent.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I'm on the Jor-Ell bandwagon but as an important rotation player. Not as the starting C. Especially next to Bosh or Boozer.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

You're right. JorEl is FANTASTIC at setting (illegal) screens. Sorry. He can't catch or rebound and gets manbused by bigger more aggressive centers in the paint. Conceding him as our starting center would be a raising of the white flag. Dude just can't compete with the best on the front line.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Gotta agree with Jace here. He's just not starting material. Hustle guy off bench? sure...but even then he has his severe limitations. Can't catch, average rebounder, and man D is so-so. I'll concede he has improved, but Wade and Bron (pray) would go nuts at all the fumbled assists that are going away.

He's an elite shotblocker, that's it.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Wasn't sure whether to put this in the 3-star thread or this one, but its more pertinent to the roster overall. Surely at least moderate bargains would be necessary for at least a couple players for this to work (Haslem, Wright, perhaps Blake), but with Beasley (along with others) traded is there anyway a line up along these lines could be monetarily feasible this offseason?

Blake - Beverley
Wade - Wright
Johnson - Wright
Nowitski - Haslem
Kaman - Orton

There'd be some depth beyond that obviously, but that could be a nice, well-balanced rotation if Orton (or a drafted C) panned out. The toughest part would probably be getting Kaman, but the Clips may want to clear extra cap space depending on who they look to bring in. Total pipedream?


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I like that team a lot but financially speaking, I think you would have to switch Dirk and Bosh because he would command a few mill less a year.

I hope it isn't a pipe dream 

I don't know how we can get Kaman though assuming that Bease was traded to get Dirk or Bosh.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

The Miami Heat this year were 13-3 in games where Joel Anthony was in the starting lineup. Last year the Heat's best winning percentage among starting center(O'Neal, Magloire, Anthony, Haslem)was with Joel Anthony.

This man is a winner.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Smithian said:


> The Miami Heat this year were 13-3 in games where Joel Anthony was in the starting lineup. Last year the Heat's best winning percentage among starting center(O'Neal, Magloire, Anthony, Haslem)was with Joel Anthony.
> 
> This man is a winner.


None of them are starting at C on a championship team.

Not even close...


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

The competition could've been a factor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

*There will be no summit of Wade, free-agent friends*


> A week after agent Henry Thomas, who represents Miami Heat guard Dwyane Wade and Toronto Raptors forward Chris Bosh, a leading pair of free agents, told the Sun Sentinel there would be no such summit, Stern reiterated that position.
> 
> "There is no free-agent summit," Stern said at Staples Center, shortly before the Los Angeles Lakers faced the Boston Celtics in Game 1 of the best-of-seven championship series.
> 
> While Wade has spoken of strategizing with other leading free agents, the notion of a full-fledged convention of leading free agents has spun out of control.
> 
> Of this year's top-tier free agents, a group that includes Cleveland Cavaliers forward LeBron James, Wade, Bosh, Phoenix Suns forward Amare Stoudemire, Atlanta Hawks guard Joe Johnson, Utah Jazz forward Carlos Boozer, and possibly Dallas Mavericks forward Dirk Nowitzki and Houston Rockets center Yao Ming, only Wade has won a championship, in 2006 with the Heat.
> 
> That led Stern to joke about the notion of such a summit.
> 
> *"I was wondering whether they would get together, eight players, and they'll all look at D Wade's ring?" Stern said. "They'd be better off watching these Finals to see how you construct a team and how you play and the like. There's not going to be a summit."*


:laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

:laugh: Stern telling it like it is. When these guys do get together, I sure hope Wade's repping the '06 glory.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> *COOK UPDATE*
> 
> Riley revealed last month that guard Daequan Cook's shoulder injuries factored into his fall from the rotation.
> 
> The team continues to believe therapy and rehabilitation should lead to his recovery this summer. Surgery is not yet an option.


Link

Lets hope it was his shoulder that totally wrecked his entire season. Hopefully he's finally to get over this thing. But this is going on two years now with that same shoulder.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Some good stuff from the reliable Adrian Wojnarowski 


> Dwyane Wade(notes) isn’t coming to the Bulls, and they know it. He’s recruiting free agents for the Miami Heat now, and his public disparaging of the Bulls’ lack of loyalty to their former great players was mostly directed toward the ears of his free-agent peers. Wade is selling the organizational stability of the Heat, the possibility of playing for the best available championship coach on the market, Pat Riley.
> 
> Riley promises to sell James and Chris Bosh(notes) on taking a little less money for a chance to be champions. He plans to tell them all about how the Showtime Lakers did it in the pre-salary cap ’80’s and how they can do it, too. It’s an improbable scenario, and a source with knowledge of his plans says Riley clearly prefers Chris Bosh over Amar’e Stoudemire(notes) with the second max contract slot the Heat have available. In fact, Riley is believed to still be torn about whether he would take Stoudemire over Utah’s Carlos Boozer(notes). Riley is also intrigued with signing Boston’s Ray Allen(notes) to get a shooter on the floor with Wade.


*Link*


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Interesting stuff all around. I wonder if "promises" was really the word to use there. I'm glad Riles prefers Bosh, and it doesnt surprise me he's torn on STAT and Booz. Stoudemire can slide to center, but Boozer rebounds and has a low-post game.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I'm feeling so good about this. It's pretty comforting to know that your worst case scenario is Boozer + Joe Johnson who are both knocking on the Arisons' front door for us to sign them. When these big names start re-signing there are going to be some really disastrous looking teams left holding the bag because they cleared cap space for nothing.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Indeed. It's like musical chairs with waaaay too many butts.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

The problem is that I don't see Wade + Joe Johnson + Boozer as a legit contender. We would be a contender just because Wade is on the team and you never know but I wouldn't see it as a championship team unless all 3 play at an All Star level and we have decent depth.

I really hope we land Bosh. The best thing about him is that we can get the same level of quality with Bosh than with STAT at a lower price and he is younger so we can have that type of play for longer.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Deez, i see your concern but you're wildin if you truly believe we are a lock for championship next year(not saying you are, just if so). Sure it could happen, anything is possible (no KG). But naturally these things take a couple of years...So if we can grab that core (Wade/JJ/Boozer) pick up a defensive C along the way, say in a year or so...and solidify our bench somewhat we are well on our way. That core is a pretty damn good building block, in which we should be able to build from pretty quickly.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Wade2Bease said:


> Some good stuff from the reliable Adrian Wojnarowski
> 
> *Link*


Riles you crazy son of a bitch. If you manage to get LeBron or Bosh for less than max, I will sport a different Pat Riley avatar every single day for a year.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Dang I love Riley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> Coach Erik Spoelstra shifted gears Monday from working out prospects to pushing guard Mario Chalmers through an offseason training session.


Link

Good to see Mario back in the gym already.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

After last season dude should only be allowed four days in Alaska. Although considering how much he was working down here last off season, maybe he needs more home cooking.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Or send him to Grover's gym for the summer.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I'd send all the guys there - especially Rio, Beas and DQ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Breaking news from the Herald: If we cannot get Bosh or Amare, we will go after Boozer...


> • An official close to the Heat said Miami wants to pursue Carlos Boozer if it cannot get Chris Bosh (its top power forward choice), or, likely, Amare Stoudemire. Boozer would love to play here but would need to accept below his $15.8 million maximum first-year salary.


Link

Heat fans are waiting for any little scoop possible, and they give us this :whiteflag:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> Amare Stoudemire will opt out of the final year of his contract if he doesn't re-sign with the Phoenix Suns before the deadline at the end of this month.
> 
> Stoudemire, speaking at his basketball camp Tuesday, said he deserves a maximum contract and would like it to be with Phoenix, where he has played since he was drafted out of high school in 2002. The All-Star power forward said there was "no chance" he would exercise the final year of his contract with the Suns, which would pay him about $17 million.


*Link*


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Wade2Bease said:


> *Link*


That makes me think that he'll most likely end up getting resigned.. If the suns don't have him resigned before July 1st I'd br stunned bc why even open the door for him to leave, ur playing with fire


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



FX™ said:


> Riles you crazy son of a bitch. If you manage to get LeBron or Bosh for less than max, I will sport a different Pat Riley avatar every single day for a year.


Btw FX, Em's album leaked!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> Sources close to the Celtics' veteran shooting guard say that he's not exactly thrilled that Rajon Rondo is playing a more prominent role in the offense, and is looking at Miami as a potential destination. Bosh has long been rumored to be leaving Toronto to go to the Heat, which intends to re-sign Wade and has enough cap space to land Bosh with a maximum-salary deal.


*Link*

Depending on how much Ray would sign for and for how many years, a Wade, Ray Allen and Bosh core would be pretty good. We may have enough cap space to outright sign both Allen and Bosh without having to trade anyone to open up for money. That would then allow us to use Mike, DQ and JJ in a trade for a PG or C.


----------



## Marcus13

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Wade2Bease said:


> *Link*
> 
> Depending on how much Ray would sign for and for how many years, a Wade, Ray Allen and Bosh core would be pretty good. We may have enough cap space to outright sign both Allen and Bosh without having to trade anyone to open up for money. That would then allow us to use Mike, DQ and JJ in a trade for a PG or C.


This puts Orlando-Miami at the top of the Eastern Conference next season (without seeing what others due, obviously)


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Does Wade play PG? Will Allen try to get by at SF? I don't get it. I like it if he comes off-the-bench, but that won't happen. He's also old, small window.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Why go after the old man when Kyle Korver is unrestricted this summer? If it was 3 years ago the choice is Allen...but Korver shot 53% from behind the arc this season and hes only 29.


----------



## Reef Da Chief

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

ditto


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Honestly. And we have bigger fish to fry. All we'd be using Ray for is wide-open shooting. We can do better for that with our money.

A big and a wing who can play SF or a PG is what we need. The shooting is right, but everything else is wrong.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Mike Miller would be Ray Allen lite. And he's bigger and able to play some 3.

Don't get me wrong, if Ray came here he'd be deadly...but it could only happen if Wade became PG and he's stressed time and again he doesn't want that.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Why get Allen when we can get JJ?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

JJ = max or close to.

Allen = midlevel or close to.

That's why.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Steve Kerr _isn't_ returning to Phoenix. In my mind, this can only mean that the owner is not going to pay Stoudemire the max he wants.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Every little news will get blown up bigger than it should. Here's the latest example. Amare, who is now back at his Miami home, had MRI's done on his knees at the same clinic where the Heat sends all its players for MRI's.


> Stoudemire, who has been at his offseason home in South Florida with agent Happy Walters the past few days, had MRI tests on both knees Monday at a Miami clinic.
> 
> Walters told The Miami Herald on Tuesday that he arranged for the MRIs, which were taken at Central Magnetic Imaging in South Miami at the request of the Phoenix Suns. The Heat has used the same testing facility for several of its players.
> 
> Walters said he had no knowledge that the Heat also used the testing center and denied having any contact with the Heat about medical records. Walters said he routinely uses the Miami facility for several of his other clients, including San Antonio rookie forward DeJuan Blair.
> 
> Stoudemire and the Suns are negotiating a contract extension that could keep the five-time All-Star from entering free agency July 1.
> 
> ``I arranged for the MRIs, and they are for the Suns,'' Walters said. ``If I even thought that there might be a connection [to the Heat], I wouldn't have taken him there.''


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Adam said:


> Steve Kerr _isn't_ returning to Phoenix. In my mind, this can only mean that the owner is not going to pay Stoudemire the max he wants.


Definitely, very weird timing there.



> Kerr’s stunning departure threatens to throw the franchise into turmoil and could hasten the departure of free-agent forward Amar’e Stoudemire(notes) this summer. Stoudemire’s agent Happy Walters met with Kerr as recently as last week to discuss his contract status, but is still waiting on a formal proposal from the team.
> 
> “Aside from the money, obviously an important factor for where Amar’e will sign is the direction of the organization, and Steve leaving signals a new direction for the Suns,” Walters told Y! Sports. “We need to see what that direction is. Amar’e has a great deal of respect for Steve, and so do I. Steve and [coach] Alvin Gentry made a great team there and now a big part of that team is gone.”


Link


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Amare won't stay and Nash is not going to be happy with another change of direction considering he is how old? 36, 37?


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I just don't think the Suns want to give Amare a contract that goes past Nash's contract.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Yup. Kerr doesn't want to take the blame for losing Amar'e. I was thinking it was quite strange this happened so soon after Kerr had a meeting with Amar'e and his agent. I'd still prefer Bosh, though, and:



> Dwyane Wade is supposively recruiting running mates for Miami so many think it is safe to say he will stay put. The order of the 2nd running mates in preference of Pat Riley are: Chris Bosh, Carlos Boozer, and Amare Stoudamire. Riley would also like to add Ray Allen as a third piece.





> NBA executives are thinking it is highly likely Miami will have Wade, Bosh (most likely desitination), and Ray Allen (apparently growing jealous of Rondo's bigger role and wants out) next year.


_*Jon Givony*_


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

No doubt its Bosh 1st for me as well.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

LeBron is gonna shock the world and sign with Miami along side Wade.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> LeBron is gonna shock the world and sign with Miami along side Wade.


I think I just had an orgasm.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

1. Bron
2. Bosh
3. Amare
4. JJ
5. Booz
6. Gay


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Sorry, those quotes weren't from Givony. They're from a guy who goes by 'Coachjon' on the draftexpress board, thought it was Jon. Either way, he's some basketball authority who delivers inside scoops.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Whoever he is, I hope he's right.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

You mean you don't know!? W2M you're slipping :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Hey its the offseason for me too :laugh:

From a J.A. Adande article on ESPN.com about what's going on in Phoenix. 


> So Kerr's out. Stoudemire's next.
> 
> "Amare's done," according to the source. "He's gone.


Link

Dont know if J.A is all that reliable though.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

JA sucks, but this stuff really comes down to the "sources." I doubt he's going to make up being told that, but what we have to question is who said that and why. I can buy it.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Jace said:


> JA sucks, but this stuff really comes down to the "sources." I doubt he's going to make up being told that, but what we have to question is who said that and why. I can buy it.


Amare wants the max and Sarver doesn't want to give it to him. Needless to say Kerr was the damper between Happy and Sarver. Remember Happy was upset when Kerr left and was a bit moody on a phone conversation the day Kerr announced his resignation. It's a uphill climb for Amare getting what he wants in Phoenix, so now othr teams (with space)will be in the mix here for his services. (IMO)


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Guys, I doubt it happen, but let's just dare to dream for a couple minutes;

PG - Arroyo (Or another low turnover, pass first PG.)
SG - Wade
SF - LeBron
PF - Bosh
C - Joel (Or another cheap defensive center.

Oh my Gosh. LeBron would do most of the ball handling, Wade would be amazing playing off him, and Bosh would completely dominate down low considering no one would ever be able to clog the paint to stop him. Then we'd have a pretty salty bench with veterans like Haslem, Q-Rich, Chalmers, and an MLE signing. Then throw in whatever possible value we get from trading Beasley.

That team wouldn't even be fair to unleash on the rest of the NBA.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Smithian said:


> Guys, I doubt it happen, but let's just dare to dream for a couple minutes;
> 
> PG - Arroyo (Or another low turnover, pass first PG.)
> SG - Wade
> SF - LeBron
> PF - Bosh
> C - Joel (Or another cheap defensive center.
> 
> Oh my Gosh. LeBron would do most of the ball handling, Wade would be amazing playing off him, and Bosh would completely dominate down low considering no one would ever be able to clog the paint to stop him. Then we'd have a pretty salty bench with veterans like Haslem, Q-Rich, Chalmers, and an MLE signing. Then throw in whatever possible value we get from trading Beasley.
> 
> That team wouldn't even be fair to unleash on the rest of the NBA.


I like this but I dont see Haslem coming back...he has to maximize his value elsewhere, and doesn't Joel have a player option? He might maximize his value elsewhere too.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Anyone thought about the prospect of Dirk bolting Dallas to play with the guard who ended his dreams of a championship?? Perhaps taking less..


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Get ready for Amare guys. Word is was headed that way even if Kerr stayed.

I'm ok with it too. After WCF, I'm tired of seeing his subpar defense and rebounding. Especially, seeing Rondo actually mix it up with Odom and Bynum for rebounds in the finals. Rondo's rebounded just as good as he did (6.0). I don't want the Suns being crippled by a deal they'll regret soon.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Organized Chaos said:


> Get ready for Amare guys. Word is was headed that way even if Kerr stayed.
> 
> I'm ok with it too. After WCF, I'm tired of seeing his subpar defense and rebounding. Especially, seeing Rondo actually mix it up with Odom and Bynum for rebounds in the finals. Rondo's rebounded just as good as he did (6.0). I don't want the Suns being crippled by a deal they'll regret soon.


I think Bosh is the #1 target and Amare will be our fallback if we cant get him. If Amare is the guy look for Riles to make a hard push for Brendan Haywood.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Organized Chaos said:


> Get ready for Amare guys. Word is was headed that way even if Kerr stayed.
> 
> I'm ok with it too. After WCF, I'm tired of seeing his subpar defense and rebounding. Especially, seeing Rondo actually mix it up with Odom and Bynum for rebounds in the finals. Rondo's rebounded just as good as he did (6.0). I don't want the Suns being crippled by a deal they'll regret soon.


You were just defending him a month or two ago. Funny how things change so quickly!


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



HEATLUNATIC said:


> I think Bosh is the #1 target and Amare will be our fallback if we cant get him. *If Amare is the guy look for Riles to make a hard push for Brendan Haywood.*


I'd hope we'd do that regardless of who we come out with at the 4 in FA.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



sMaK said:


> You were just defending him a month or two ago. Funny how things change so quickly!


Yep.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Organized Chaos said:


> Yep.


Its all good though. We're gonna sign Mr. Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



sMaK said:


> Its all good though. We're gonna sign Mr. Bosh.


:gopray:


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



sMaK said:


> Its all good though. We're gonna sign Mr. Bosh.


:baseldance:


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I think Bosh is going where Bron is going. Or to a place where he can get a S/T to. I think he'll maximize what he can get. You can probably get Amare signed out right or least case S/T for Beasley or something you have. I don't think Raps would do that though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Wade's last tweets until after FA.


> dwadeofficial 4 some reason I jus got Sick. Goin 2 sleep.





> dwadeofficial I wanna thank all my fans 4 thr support thur everything. From ths moment on I'm on twttr hiatus until after Free agency is ova..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Just showed Spo and SVG at the Marlins game. Its in the 11th and they're both still there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

*Ex-teammate: Beasley wishes he stayed at K-State *


> After this past season, when asked about Michael Beasley’s future with the team, a leading Heat veteran said he sensed Beasley did not want to be here anymore. He didn’t say that Michael told him that, only that he sensed Beasley was not happy.
> 
> Then, Saturday, the Topeka Capital-Journal posted a story about Kansas State’s Jacob Pullen and his decision to bypass early entry for Thursday’s NBA Draft.
> 
> Two quotes from the Wildcats guard particularly resonated.
> 
> First: “I talked to Mike. The two weeks right before the draft deadline, Mike spent out in Kansas. We talked and he said if he could re-do everything, he’d have stayed all four years.”
> 
> Had he remained, Beasley would have been a senior this coming season. Pullen now will be a part of that senior class.
> 
> Pullen continued of his conversation with Beasley about early entry, “He said to think about it and not just worry about the money. Think about the experiences you want to be part of, because once you make that decision it’s your life. It’s a job. It’s not fun anymore.”
> 
> If, indeed, it is not fun for Beasley anymore, then how can a parting not be inevitable?
> 
> Based on Pullen’s comments, this issue is not as much about whether the Heat would benefit from additional cap space by moving Beasley, but rather whether Beasley needs a fresh start.
> 
> The two played 33 games as teammates in 2007-08, so the conversation with Pullen cannot be discounted.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

So Beasley is sick of being treated like a red headed stepchild...this is news?


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



HEATLUNATIC said:


> So Beasley is sick of being treated like a red headed stepchild...this is news?


Yeah, and apparently he gleaned this info from Jacob Pullen answering a question about the draft. Pulitzer winning journalism.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

10 days until the most important summer in Heat history begins


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Yeah, I thought about posting this news. God I wish he made that decision before declaring.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

*Dozier breaks foot, Out 3 months*


> Dozier, one of the Heat's two second-round picks in the 2009 NBA Draft, broke his foot during a recent workout at AmericanAmerican Arena and will be out for three months.
> 
> The injury prevents Dozier from playing the Heat's entry in next month's Las Vegas Summer League, where Miami's team of draft picks, young players and lower-level free agents are scheduled to play five games against other NBA teams.
> 
> Chet Kammerer, the Heat's vice president for player personnel, confirmed Dozier's injury in an interview Monday in advance of Thursday's NBA Draft. Miami holds the Nos. 18, 41, 42 and 48 picks.
> 
> ``Robert came back last week to start getting in shape and getting ready to go for the summer, and he broke his foot,'' Kammerer said. ``That was such a disappointment for all of us, especially Robert. We were really counting on him to be a focal man of our summer league team.''





> Miami's summer roster is incomplete but also will include point guard Pat Beverley, the 42nd pick in last year's draft acquired by Miami in a trade.
> 
> Beverley spent last season with Greek power Olypiakos, contributing to a Euroleague final four finish.
> 
> The Heat begins summer-league play July 11 against New Orleans and faces Golden State on July 13, Detroit on July 14, Milwaukee on July 16 and Cleveland on July 17.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Bummer for Dozier - but he was probably a long shot anyway.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

So ESPN is JUST noticing we can land Bron, Wade and Bosh.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Didn't you know? Only the Knicks, Nets and Bulls have capspace, remember?


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Ha. Right after they went ape **** about our cap space, they said something like the teams that have a chance at LeBron are "Chicago, New York, New Jersey"....um...not us?

They then threw out teams like Houston and Portland but Stuart Scott had to say "We're NOT starting rumors."


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

'Cause ESPN is ALWAYS in the know...bottom line is, noone knows what Lebron is gonna do - maybe not even LeBron!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I watched a little bit of it. They photoshopped Lebron in about 10 different uniforms. Not one was him in a Miami uniform :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

:laugh: far out man...


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

How are we NOT one of the favourites to land him though? We have a warm climate, tax treatment is very favourable, we can offer the max, and we *touch wood - basically* have a Superstar in Dwyane Wade here.

Plus we have Riley, whose gangster and has like 5 or 6 rings.

Again - please explain?


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



MB30 said:


> How are we NOT one of the favourites to land him though? We have a warm climate, tax treatment is very favourable, we can offer the max, and we *touch wood - basically* have a Superstar in *Dwyane Wade* here.
> 
> Plus we have Riley, whose gangster and has like 5 or 6 rings.
> 
> Again - please explain?


there you go...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I think we have a very slim chance of landing Lebron, but damn, they made it seem like it wasnt even an option


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

**** I'm with you on that, i think we barely have .05% chance and even I think it's absolutely ridiculous to drape that dude in 10 different uni's and not one of them be ours.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

My problem with all of this is that the people who consider themselves the elite analysts all seem to claim LeBron is going where he can win the best. Then, when Miami is brought up, we're rejected as a legit contender because a super-star is already in place. So...


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Jalen Rose Tweet from yesterday, I'm sure some have already seen this "jalenrose #NBA my sources say that it is almost CERTAIN that LEBRON JAMES WILL NOT be returning to the CAVS! (Bulls/Heat/Clips)" he doesn't even mention the Knicks which stuns me bc I see LeBrons most likely destinations as Ny or Cleveland.. I'd love to see him go to NY, If he doesn't come to Miami that is..


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I've always thought we were one of the front runners for him.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I think most people believe LeBron wants to go somewhere he can win but he still wants to be THE guy. Heat has been Wade's team for seven years, there's no way he could come in and take that no matter how huge he is. Places like Chicago have good pieces in place but they still lack that superstar player to lead them.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



thaKEAF said:


> I think most people believe LeBron wants to go somewhere he can win but he still wants to be THE guy. Heat has been Wade's team for seven years, there's no way he could come in and take that no matter how huge he is. Places like Chicago have good pieces in place but they still lack that superstar player to lead them.


Your absoultly right so if he does want to be on a winning team, and still be the guy which I'm guessing he wants (just like we all would), he'll go to chicago. If he wants to be the king of a city, he'll go to NY. I personally hope he goes to NY if not miami, that'd be amazing..btw idk if you've all heard some website has all teh stuff NY will give him for free and this one strip club, Scores, offered hiim free lap dances for teh rest of his life if he came to NY


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Rather Unique said:


> **** I'm with you on that, i think we barely have .05% chance and even I think it's absolutely ridiculous to drape that dude in 10 different uni's and not one of them be ours.


Chris Sheridan who is ESPN's lead guy was just saying the other day that if Miami wanted to do the three max player package then they don't have enough cap space whereas New York has more space to actually pull that LeBron, Wade, and Bosh combo off. Seriously, wtf? Even before the Daequan deal we had waaaaaay more cash than New York. Also, you can be certain Ric Puker will show up soon with his bogus info and discrediting of Miami in his continuing effort to diminish Wade and elevate Kobe. He won't want to see Wade with a good team.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Wade mentioned many times that he just wants to win.. I wonder if he'd be willing to take slightly less than the max? like maybe 15 or so? If theres one of the 3 big FA's to do it, i think it'd be wade..I dont see LeBron really doig that, idk about bosh?


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Wade mentioned many times that he just wants to win.. I wonder if he'd be willing to take slightly less than the max? like maybe 15 or so? If theres one of the 3 big FA's to do it, i think it'd be wade..I dont see LeBron really doig that, idk about bosh?


no way. If a team is willing to max out a player, he's going to take it every time. All this i just want to win talk is nice and dandy but best believe money talks loudest. The only exception is if it's a basement dweller team offering the max and NO ONE else. But for superstars, that rarely is the case.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Also, everyone needs to remember that the max contract isn't just for the money but it's a sign of respect. They want to be considered worthy of that money. Giving up a million or so a year and maybe 5-7 million over the length of the contract is much more an ego issue than a money issue.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Chi-Town just shipped Hinrich and the 17th pick to free up space and allow them to sign 2 max players


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

The Chicago-Miami arms race has begun.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Amazing how ESPN was just touting on Sportscenter that they can get two max guys now but they really only have about $30 million as it stands and two max guys is about $33 million. If they applied that same math to our situation they should have been touting us as being able to sign three max players, instead they make it seem like we have less cap space than New York.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

There are a few guys that have been pointing out Miami can do this for a while now (Kornhiser & Woody Paige) but the rest of the network is finding this as breaking news.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Adrian Wojnarowski


> After pre-draft deals, here's one team's projection of summer cap space: Knicks, $34.2 million; Bulls, $29.1 mil.; NJ, $27.2; Miami, $26.2.


This I guess is because teams are already counting on Wade re-signing.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Tony: Chris Bosh shaved off his dreds, thoughts?

Wilbon: He's getting ready for that Miami humidity.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Yeah, cause on ESPN last night they said we had around $40+ mill.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Yeah, they just took off Wade's $16.5 million.

Didnt hear it but Ira supposedly brought up a Beasley for Gomes trade. Gomes has a $1 million buyout. I dont know if he brought this up as something the Heat should look into or something that he's hearing may happen. 

Did anyone hear it?


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

It was part of the Chris Sheridan article posted in this thread http://www.basketballforum.com/miam...james-jones-create-cap-space.html#post6303796

About that article: I don't know how a buyout would work. He knows that we're waving him in a couple days so why would he give up tons of money for no reason? Unless maybe we promise him that we will re-sign him to a minimum deal after all is said and done and he will recoup all the money he loses in the buyout. He could still make more just collecting everything and still grabbing at least the minimum somewhere so it would basically be an act of mercy from JJ. I'm not holding my breath on that happening. It was a stupid contract from the beginning and we're going to end up eating it.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Word up to JVG clearly stating that we got space for 3 max guys.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Rather Unique said:


> Word up to JVG clearly stating that we got space for 3 max guys.


That was nice. First time I've heard anybody on ESPN say it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

From Marc Stein


> STEIN_LINE_HQ
> 
> ESPN.com source: Trade talks that would have landed Michael Beasley in Minnesota and created even more cap space for Miami have stalled


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Do the TWolves even need Beas?

Still, glad theyve stalled...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I did hear Ira say that they were thinking of playing him at the 3 :whoknows:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Well that ends that. Gomes and Babbit off to Portland for Webster.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Ugh. Minnesota was one of the teams I was positive would take him on July 8th for free. Hopefully they will still do it. I can't imagine them saying no to a free player when they need one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Just amazes me that no one wants to take Beasley for basically nothing..


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Are you guys off the Beasley bandwagon? 

Looks like im all alone on this sinking ship


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I am if we intend on signing Bosh, Amare or Boozer.


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



MB30 said:


> Are you guys off the Beasley bandwagon?
> 
> Looks like im all alone on this sinking ship


I never jumped off.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Between STAT and Bosh to pair up with Wade instead of Beasley, I'm not on the bandwagon.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> An NBA source told Newsday that Chris Bosh is the Heat's first choice among free-agent power forwards.
> 
> Carlos Boozer is Miami's second choice and Ama're Stoudemire is third.


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...s_no_part_of_new_york_heats_priority_is_bosh/


Boozer over Amare? Hmm? Seems like Riles isn't a big STAT guy?


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...s_no_part_of_new_york_heats_priority_is_bosh/
> 
> 
> Boozer over Amare? Hmm? Seems like Riles isn't a big STAT guy?


I think it is more about $$$ than anything. I think Riles thinks that we can get more bang for our buck with Booz. Booz might not command max contract to play here which could mean maybe a 5 mill less per year for slightly less talent.

If STAT gets max, he gets more than Wade (per year). Don't forget.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I'd prefer STAT, but Booz I feel Booz is willing to take less then the max, where STAT isn't.

Plus, let's not forget that Booz has been in the middle of Heat rumors for the last two or three off-seasons.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

If Boozer signed for 2 or 3 million under the max or even more, I'd love him here. He fits us at PF better than anyone else in free agency, he wants to be here, and I think his skill set will be good for a well past his contract. I still think barring a Wade-Bosh-Bron combo, the best move would be to go get Boozer and a bunch of big time role players like Felton, Mike Miller, Haywood, Chandler, JHoward, and the like.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Sort of Heat news. Wade's divorce is now finalized



> CHICAGO -- An Illinois judge has finalized the contentious divorce of Miami Heat star Dwyane Wade, though the messy fight isn't over.
> 
> Cook County Judge Marya Nega announced her widely expected decision during a brief hearing Friday.
> 
> Wade says he's relieved the proceedings from his wife, Siohvaughn, are over. Siohvaughn Wade's attorney, however, says he'll appeal on the grounds that the judge finalized the divorce before financial issues and custody issues involving the couple's two sons have been resolved.
> 
> The judge says her previous orders, including one granting Dwyane Wade temporary custody of the children, remain in place for now. Wade's now ex-wife did not attend the hearing.


link


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Wade-Stoudemire-Gay

or

Wade-Johnson-Boozer


Which do you like better? I'd take the second.

Apparently WWW is now telling teams they're going to CHI with Bosh. A 'source' also claims Bosh is attaching himself to LeBron more than the other way around.

I really think CHI is going to make out like gangbusters. We'll keep Wade and get a nice piece or two, but they're probably getting LeBron and whoever else he wants.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

^Wade-Johnson-Amare 

Bosh has got to be Riley's 1st call at 12:00 AM, July 1st. Show that he, not Lebron is 1st priority.


Now that Lebron's people say he wont go on any visits and wants teams to come visit him, it'll be interesting to see what we do about that.

Anyone watching the Lebron James Spe...I mean the free agent special on ESPN right now? They all agree that if Lebron is serious about winning then its either Miami or Chicago.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I have it paused ready to watch when I settle down more.

I think LeBron not touring is better for us. That way we won't have to wait for the New York and Chicago fellations to play out.

The reason I proposed those two big threes is that they can possibly be had with our current cap room. Wade, STAT, and Johnson would be the most expensive group we could put together, even of the trip-maxes.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

What percentage do you have the chance that LeBron is watching this? I'm gonna go 25%.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Yeah, but waiting a week for Memphis to figure out whether or not they'd match Gay would kill us with everyone else.

Maybe Riles can get some inside info out of Chris Wallace


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

We have to remember that even if we don't sign max players, we can afford to trade for an Al Jefferson type or someone who is on the trading block.

Obviously im hoping for Bosh first of all...but Chicago's recent moves are gonna make that tough. Hopefully CB4 just want to be in Miami - we really MUST get one of Bosh, Amare or Boozer....in that order for mine.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Everyone has been assuming that we are going one big and one wing. What if we went two bigs? Twin towers style. Amare can play center. Throw Boozer or Bosh at PF. I like that a lot more than Joe Johnson, and Boozer may not command max either. Sign and trade Beas to Phoenix. That's a sick lineup.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

How would you guys feel about Bosh playing C and keeping Beasley? *According to 82games.com*, he not only played there more last year (60% vs. 3%), but was more effective (28.4 PER vs. 24.8). Defensively is where the argument breaks down. Mike is not as bad of a man defender as he's made out to be, but with he and Bosh we'd be quite vulnerable. Chris gives up 18.6 PER to C's as opposed to 12.3 to PF's. This could have to do with several different factors, and chances are Spoelstra's defensive schemes are wilier than Jay Triano's, but it is telling. After all, Bosh played all of those minutes at C out of necessity with that Andrea chick also in the front court. It is interesting that he scores better against C's than PF's, and there's something to be said about the space Mike and Chris could provide in the lane with their jump shooting ability. 

Personally, if Bosh were brought in and Mike retained, I'd like Mike coming off-the-bench to replace a big, defensive-minded, rebounding C and slide Bosh over to the 5 for a super-potent line-up. Some believe you need to cram all of your talent into the starting line-up, but I feel this would leave us too vulnerable up front.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I wouldnt be disappointed in that, but i'd still like adding an inside presence and another wing better.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Adam said:


> Everyone has been assuming that we are going one big and one wing. What if we went two bigs? Twin towers style. Amare can play center. Throw Boozer or Bosh at PF. I like that a lot more than Joe Johnson, and Boozer may not command max either. Sign and trade Beas to Phoenix. That's a sick lineup.


While Boozer's low-post game could compliment Amar'e's preference to work from the high-post, I still see the two bickering about touches. That, and they'd be one of the great matador power tandems in the league.

I do like the dbl-big idea, but I don't see how it works with any of the big FAs. Maybe, maybe, a Bosh or Boozer/Nowitzki line-up, but that's highly unlikely and also suspect defensively.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Nets to get 1st visit with Lebron. Miami also scheduled to visit with him.


> LeBron James is planning to invite six teams to meet him over the first three days of free agency, and rap mogul Jay-Z and Russian billionaire Mikhail Prokhorov will be part of a New Jersey Nets contingent that will make the first presentation on July 1 in the Akron, Ohio, area, league sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> James and his advisors plan to have the Nets, New York Knicks, Chicago Bulls, Los Angeles Clippers, Miami Heat and Cleveland Cavaliers make presentations. Yahoo! Sports first reported on Thursday morning that James would be taking appointments with teams on July 1 to begin his free-agency process.
> 
> The Bulls have emerged as the favorites for James, and the Heat and Nets are making a strong push, too. The Knicks and Clippers appear to be longer shots to sign James. The Cavaliers remain a viable choice because of James’ seven seasons there and the opportunity for him to make as much as $30 million more re-signing with his hometown team.


*Link*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Amare, like Bosh, asks his twitter followers what he should do this summer


> Amareisreal At dinner with Happy aka Arliss. We are talking free agency. What should we do? This is going to be a great summer. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Happy must be a crap date. That's a pretty well-written tweet for a dude at a dinner table.

This **** is mayhem. I have no idea what's going to happen at this point, but I see LeBron and Bosh being a 2-for-1 deal, and a lot of eyes on Chicago.

I was thinking a little bit earlier: what if things had gone the way they were supposed to and we either 1) got the no. 1 pick and selected Rose or, 2) Rose fell to us at 2. How dramatically different would things be right now? It seems the fact that Wade is a superstar and has a ring is what's keeping LeBron from coming here. Imagine if Rose and Wade were here.

Rose
Wade
James
Bosh
Me

And I hope these meetings with LeBron don't really last 3 days. If we're on the back-end of the list we may not have time to wait for our appointment.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Eh, me thinks that if Rose was on the team Riley would have tried to win immediately and not waste a season like we just did. He would have flipped Marion or JO for something nice.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I'm starting to think in the eyes of FAs, Rose>Wade. Not in actual playability, but the fact that Rose has ridiculous upside, has made a lot of noise in his first two years, and is a PG might create a more inviting image to guys like Bosh, James, and Johnson, as opposed to the guy who is already peaking and has already won a ring and a scoring title. Pairing with Rose is an alternative that lowers the "he/they had to pair with _that _guy to win." 

It may be easy for them to overlook Dwyane's unselfishness. Sometimes perception isn't reality. On top of that, Chicago obviously already has a young, cheap, and productive C locked up, as well as a few other developing young guys and major trade fodder in Deng. Sure we have by far the best player of all, but I think even Kobe Bryant might hypothetically attract more FAs than Dwyane in this situation. This could be another case of Wade getting looked over and forgotten like he has throughout his career.

I could just be getting paranoid as we near the day and teams gear up, but I'm beginning to expect us walking away with 2nd-tier talent in this FA class (aside from Dwyane). Boozer or Stoudemire, and maybe a Gay if we're down to wait on him (it'll be later on free agency anyway), but the other guys may have stamped their ticket already. Pat needs to make some noise hear. He's got to sell this team and his philosophy like he's never sold it before. A Rose, James, Bosh, Noah core with whatever is acquired using Deng would tear through the East. I also think the emptiness of our roster, the failings of Cook and Beasley, and the lacklusterness of Chalmers hurts us a lot.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

If Chi-town gets LeBron and Bosh, we better put together the grittiest, nastiest, toughest defensive team of all time around Wade if we want a chance at a championship. We won't be able to out talent them so we better out tough them.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Smithian said:


> If Chi-town gets LeBron and Bosh, we better put together the grittiest, nastiest, toughest defensive team of all time around Wade if we want a chance at a championship. We won't be able to out talent them so we better out tough them.


Yeah my first thought was getting a Rose-stopper (P-Bev?) and retaining UD for Bosh. As for that other guy, I have no plan.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Jace said:


> I'm starting to think in the eyes of FAs, Rose>Wade. Not in actual playability, but the fact that Rose has ridiculous upside, has made a lot of noise in his first two years, and is a PG might create a more inviting image to guys like Bosh, James, and Johnson, as opposed to the guy who is already peaking and has already won a ring and a scoring title. Pairing with Rose is an alternative that lowers the "he/they had to pair with _that _guy to win."
> 
> It may be easy for them to overlook Dwyane's unselfishness. Sometimes perception isn't reality. On top of that, Chicago obviously already has a young, cheap, and productive C locked up, as well as a few other developing young guys and major trade fodder in Deng. Sure we have by far the best player of all, but I think even Kobe Bryant might hypothetically attract more FAs than Dwyane in this situation. This could be another case of Wade getting looked over and forgotten like he has throughout his career.
> 
> I could just be getting paranoid as we near the day and teams gear up, but I'm beginning to expect us walking away with 2nd-tier talent in this FA class (aside from Dwyane). Boozer or Stoudemire, and maybe a Gay if we're down to wait on him (it'll be later on free agency anyway), but the other guys may have stamped their ticket already. Pat needs to make some noise hear. He's got to sell this team and his philosophy like he's never sold it before. A Rose, James, Bosh, Noah core with whatever is acquired using Deng would tear through the East. I also think the emptiness of our roster, the failings of Cook and Beasley, and the lacklusterness of Chalmers hurts us a lot.


I don't think they eye him with more upside but rather a better fit since he's a PG..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I feel as if Chicago is the fav now to land LeBron, idk y. And I think Bosh would follow him there. I feel like Bosh will tag along to a spot where LeBron goes. I could also see Bosh going to Chicago alone, since he's publically stated that he wants to be the man, I'm Chicago he would be.. Mauve I'm just scared


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Yeah, I'm not happy about chicago either. Especially since they have cap space to sign Bosh and Bron...


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

And if they don't sign Bosh and Bron they can still do any of STAT/Joe Booze/Joe Bosh/Joe combination which would really hurt us.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Jace said:


> Yeah my first thought was getting a Rose-stopper (P-Bev?) and retaining UD for Bosh. As for that other guy, I have no plan.


People laugh about Patrick Beverley, but the kid is good. He dominated Chicago high school basketball. Won player of the year for Chicago high school basketball over fellow senior Sherron Collins. Averaged 37.8 ppg which lead the state of Illinois. Dropped 48 on Michael Jordan's son. Point of the story? One of the guys who he dominated was Derrick Rose. Beverley has a long history of facing elite guards.

Patrick Beverley isn't the most sound defender, but he is high energy. He does a good job. Patrick Beverley could end up being a God send this year when it comes to chasing Rondo, Rose, Paul, Williams, Devin Harris, and others.

I have a good feeling Beverley is in good hands. Remember when Wade used to not be able to hit a mid-range shot and when he used to get burned by every single athletic player he played? If Spoelstra works on the same ideas of fundamental defense, a good jumper, and playing under control with him, Beverley has potential as a really darn good third guard.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



MB30 said:


> We have to remember that even if we don't sign max players, we can afford to trade for an Al Jefferson type or someone who is on the trading block.


Very true. Speaking of which, how ridiculous is it that David Kahn said that re-signing Darko would increase the chances of their trading Jefferson?

WHAT?! They want to trade Al Jefferson to open up playing time for DARKO MILICIC??? WHAAAT?!!!

No wonder that team is a joke.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Damn I didn't realize Patrick had such a prolific scoring history. Ira always seems to indicate it's his offense holding him back right now. Also, he was used as a defensive-stopper for Olympiakos. 

He's coming down next week to begin work again. If he can hit spot-up j's, he'll get some minutes.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

http://sports.espn.go.com/chicago/nba/columns/story?id=5325988

ESPN talking about Heat having the possibility of signing 3 max contracts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> Amareisreal Leaving The Chi, on the way to LA for the BET Awards. Had a great time @amareisreal Nike Academy. The Players did great. On to the next one
> 
> Amareisreal It was great to see my hommie @dwadeofficial.


D-Wade making the rounds again


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

^W2B, can't you just tell us with your time traveling powers how this all plays out or do you not want to spoil? Also, do you have a new name picked out?


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Adam said:


> ^W2B, can't you just tell us with your time traveling powers how this all plays out or do you not want to spoil? *Also, do you have a new name picked out?*


:bowen:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Adam said:


> ^W2B, can't you just tell us with your time traveling powers how this all plays out *or do you not want to spoil?*


Exactly :yes:


> Also, do you have a new name picked out?


Yes, it ties in with what I know will happen :meditate:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

As long as you keep the 'W2B' acronym, im happy


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Wade2Bease said:


> D-Wade making the rounds again


My man W2B deserves a job with ESPN. He has to be the best moderator/poster, the guy is on top of his stuff. I mean that last post was somethign you'd see on espn.com, they'd try to say that Amare and Wade were together, but heck they probably even missed it. Idk how W2B covers all grounds on his own..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> My man W2B deserves a job with ESPN. He has to be the best moderator/poster, the guy is on top of his stuff. I mean that last post was somethign you'd see on espn.com, they'd try to say that Amare and Wade were together, but heck they probably even missed it. Idk how W2B covers all grounds on his own..


Thanks bro :cheers:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Wade2Bease said:


> Thanks bro :cheers:


Of course right after i post that you have new information..Smh


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



MB30 said:


> Are you guys off the Beasley bandwagon?
> 
> Looks like im all alone on this sinking ship


I'm definitely puling for this kid.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Apparently, Wade and Bosh have already scheduled trips to NY for a visit. How that is possible without tampering going on, I have no idea :whoknows:



> Meanwhile, as James makes the Knicks play this high-stakes game on his home court, fellow blue-chip recruits Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh have agreed to make campus visits to New York.


link


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Yeah I was thinking the same thing when I read that. I don't get this mess...


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

And the new W2B better not end in "zer."


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



MB30 said:


> As long as you keep the 'W2B' acronym, im happy


Wade2Bron.....Applied for copyright...:combust:


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

At least now we know Minnesota _was_ willing to take on Beasley. Riley actually didn't want to take on the one mill buyout. Perhaps he likes Mike or sees something better (Mike in sign-and-trade). Maybe he was testing his value. Very good sign on all fronts if you ask me.

Hopefully another opportunity comes up if needed.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Jace said:


> Damn I didn't realize Patrick had such a prolific scoring history. Ira always seems to indicate it's his offense holding him back right now. Also, he was used as a defensive-stopper for Olympiakos.
> 
> He's coming down next week to begin work again. If he can hit spot-up j's, he'll get some minutes.


Well, Patrick Beverley is the Udonis Haslem of guards. He doesn't have all the ball handling of a one guard, doesn't have the scoring of a two guard, and is the ultimate tweener, but he just has fire and intensity. The kid is 6'1 and lead the SEC in conference game rebounding at over 10 a game for like half the season! He had a game of 15 rebounds against Mississippi State even! He lead his SEC team in rebounding as a 2 guard. That is amazing. When the pressure was on, P-Bev stepped up for the Hogs. His offense is about jacking the jumper when he's hot and when he's not crashing to the basket. If he can turn into a game manager for the Heat, he could go from an effective third guard to fringe starting PG someday. P-Bev isn't some second round guy we took a flier on out of Ukraine. He is the former 2007 SEC Newcomer of the Year and was the best player on two NCAA tournament teams. Made it to two SEC championship games. I remember last year saying he is 100% Heat and he really is.

Also, here is the trailer to the movie made about his senior year in Chicago;


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

*Wade refutes reports that he already has agreed to visit New York Knicks*


> CHICAGO -- Before jetting away Sunday night for a vacation to set his professional agenda, Heat guard Dwyane Wade cleared the air on his free agency itinerary.
> 
> Wade denied reports that he has agreed to visit the New York Knicks on a recruiting tour, but would not rule out meeting with other teams to gauge their interest in his services.
> 
> ``I haven't set anything in stone,'' Wade said in an exclusive interview with The Miami Herald before he departed O'Hare International Airport for an undisclosed getaway. ``It's funny when you hear these things come out, especially when they come out about you.''
> 
> Wade was addressing reports out of New York that cited league sources saying Wade and Toronto's Chris Bosh already have scheduled visits to hear the Knicks' elaborate recruiting pitch.





> Wade said he was aware of reports he would visit the Knicks, but dismissed it as speculation that surfaced only after James informed teams that he would not visit cities and would instead have team executives come to Ohio to make their recruiting pitches.
> 
> ``You only heard this stuff after LeBron said he wasn't going to some places,'' Wade said. ``But none of us know what's going to happen. Not LeBron. Not me. Not Chris. Not any of us, right now.''
> 
> Wade will return from his trip Wednesday, when he will meet with Thomas in Chicago and officially opt out of his contract to enter free agency for the first time in his career.
> 
> ``I love Miami and everyone knows that,'' Wade said. ``We worked hard to put ourselves in this position. But as a free agent, you explore everything and see what happens.''


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

It's scary b/c people are saying that at worst we'll get like Amare and johnson or somthing, (though i think johnson is not worth teh max!!) Its scary to thin waht if we dont even get them. What if they sign before like LeBron and we have all our chips in teh table for LeBron. What if NY sees that they're not getting LeBron so sign Johnson before the LeBrunster decides..All scary scenarios, yet exciting to think about the best-case scenario


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I wouldnt be surprsied if Riley does that. He decides to go after like Bron and Boozer insted that way we could get liek 1 more mid level type guy. Boozer would coem here for cheap, i'd think (htough might chnage his mind when he see's other offer) then miami could get him and bron and like one more pretty good guy


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I feel like if we don't get atleast Bosh you could consider this offseason a failure in a way. We could have had Amare this year before the trade deadline. Couldve had Boozer for awhile now. Riley wasn't Content with Boozer or Amare, he wanted somone with the likes of Bosh, or Lebron, of maybe even both. Even if we do get Amare or Boozer, we couldve had them earlier and younger too, so maybe if we don't get at least Bosh this offseason was a failure.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

^DW, Why are you talking to yourself in this thread? :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

:laugh: the boy has lost it on the eve of FA.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Oh, and for those that are worried we're gonna get an Odom or Mo Will pulled on us, consider this:

This time - we actually have the cash to land these guys. We got far with the MLE competing against much higher numbers. Now, it's legit cold hard cash.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

*Wade: free agent situation "is a no-brainer"*


> CHICAGO -- Dwyane Wade has given the Miami Heat his ``wish list'' of potential targets he wants team president Pat Riley to pursue when free agency opens at 12:01 a.m. Thursday.
> 
> Landing the services of LeBron James and either Amare Stoudemire or Chris Bosh in Miami would be the beginning of the kind of championship makeover Wade seeks this summer.
> 
> Wade stopped short of offering names of the marquee players he discussed with Riley in recent weeks. But the Heat's star guard repeatedly mentioned James and Bosh when he talked about players who instantly could push a team to title contention.
> 
> Talk of James and Bosh coming to Miami intensified Monday amid national speculation the two were leaning toward joining Wade, with each taking slightly less money than the maximum they could command.
> 
> Wade, James and Bosh are considered the three biggest names on what will be the most talent-rich class of free agents in league history. Teams can negotiate with free agents Thursday, but players are not allowed to sign contracts until July 8.
> 
> ``I've told [the Heat] what I would like to see happen,'' said Wade, who was vacationing in a private location Monday to finalize plans for free agency. ``But what I want to see, that doesn't mean it's going to happen. This situation is a no-brainer. But just in case it isn't, I've got to see what's out there. For me, it's not about the money. I just want to win.''





> Wade said the possibility of building a dynasty on the fly factored into his decision to bypass an extension with the Heat and opt out of his contract.
> 
> ``I don't need to sign an extension and kill some of that [salary] room,'' Wade said of the Heat's available salary-cap space. ``I want them to keep as much of that room as possible to sign some outstanding players. Until then, we can all sit back and read the speculation.''


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

So if need be, Wade is willing to take the cut to land Bron and Bosh?


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Sounds like Riley and Wade had an understanding about this whole process for a long time now. I wish I could dig up some of Ira's old articles and blogs mentioning how Wade might leave at every chance, sometimes making it sound like if we dont win the very next game he is gone. The panic was hilarious.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



B-Easy said:


> So if need be, Wade is willing to take the cut to land Bron and Bosh?


Hopefully the others two follow suite and leave us with a bit more cash for the supporting cast?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> sportsguy33 Its true: 7-730pm ET. RT @PTIShow: LeBron/Wade/Bosh had their summit. Tonight on ESPN, Wilbon/Kornheiser,/LeBatard/Simmons have theirs.
> 
> sportsguy33 Also: LeBatard and I are doing "5 Hopefully Good Although There's a Chance It Might Be Mediocre Minutes" on PTI today. about 2 hours ago via UberTwitter


Should be good. LeBatard's tried to get Simmons to do PTI for a while now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Heat extend qualifying offer to Anthony


> The Miami Heat apparently will go into free agency with two and a half players under contract.
> 
> With forward Michael Beasley and guard Mario Chalmers already under contract, the Heat announced Tuesday that it has extended a qualifying offer to center Joel Anthony.
> 
> The move allows the Heat to match any outside offer for the restricted free agent, but also ties up an additional $1.06 million against the Heat's salary cap. While a small salary figure by NBA standards, it could be enough to prevent the Heat from a free-agency plan of re-signing free agent guard Dwyane Wade and also signing an additional two top-tier free agents, such as Cleveland Cavaliers forward LeBron James and Toronto Raptors forward Chris Bosh.
> 
> The qualifying offer can be rescinded by the Heat any time prior to Jan. 23. Anthony, however, has the right to sign the qualifying offer in the interim.


Link


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Wait so why did we do it then? What if he signs teh qualifying offer? I guess if he doesnt sign it by the team we go after Wade/Bron/Bosh then we can just rescind teh offer, but it'd stink if he decided to sign it, that could be a significant amount of cash


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Because Miami wants to keep him cheap and thinks he might be able to get more if he explores the free agent market. If they reach agreements with a few big name free agents and Joel hasn't made his decision they can rescind that offer. Basically they are putting pressure on him to sign now at the price they want.

Just my assumption though


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I dont think he'll sign anywhere before any of the big names have decided where to sign. A lot of free agents will have to play the waiting game this summer.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Rick Bucher was on SC j now and said that the Bron/Bosh/Wade to Miami is VERY unlikely..Also said even bosh alone is unliekly b/c better chances of him going to Houston since then he'd play with yao, so he wouldnt be a undersized C anumore and also that way Toronto gets more in return..He's ovbously a Heat hater, but still, he said its very unikely.


----------



## sknydave

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

f him


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

News on UD, Felton and Gay


> • A Memphis official said a Beasley trade for restricted free agent Rudy Gay wouldn't make sense, noting the Grizzlies have Zach Randolph at power forward. A trade of Gay would happen only if owner Michael Heisley decides not to pay Gay (he said publicly he will) and wants a cheaper player.
> 
> • Raymond Felton, the top free agent point guard, has strong interest in the Heat, and Miami is expected to call Felton, among others, if it doesn't fill its cap with three stars. One scout cautioned, ``Felton is pretty good at a lot of things but not great at anything. And he was torched by Jameer Nelson in the playoffs.''
> 
> • Udonis Haslem, on what he believes he is worth: ``I look at guys at my position -- Anderson Varajao, Lamar Odom, Paul Millsap, and I want to be in the league with those guys. I led the league in double-doubles off the bench.'' Millsap will make $6.2 million in 2010-11, Varajeo $7 million and Odom $8.2 million.
> 
> Still, it's difficult to envision the Heat going that high. What if another team offers him more? ``It would be a big decision,'' he said. ``If we're on the verge of winning another championship here, why would I want to leave?''
> 
> Read more: http://www.miamiherald.com/2010/06/...ts-pat-riley-must-convince.html#ixzz0sHmS41Lz


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Anyone watching the Free Agency summit on ESPN?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Yup


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Yeah, its decent, their talkin about if Nowtizki goes to Chicago, but its not that REALISTIC since he supposidly opted out b/c it'll be better for him to be under the old CBA contract or w/e rather then resigning next year..


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Bucher is a known Heat hater - take what he says with a grain of salt if it's Heat related.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Free Agent Special Predictions:

Wade-All picked Miami

Bosh-Wilbon & Simmons say Chicago, Dan and Tony say Miami.

Bron-Missed what they said (but I know for a fact Wilbon probably said the Bulls.)

Kornheiser said he can see Dirk in Miami.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

:laugh:

The end of the show was great.

*Random banter*

Tony: QUEENSBRIDGE!!!

Everyone else: QUEENSBRIDGE!!!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

^^Bron= Wilbon,Bill Simmons, and Tony think Chicago. LeBatrard said Miami (so 3 said chicago 1 said miami)..LeBrtrard says he thinks miami b/c he'd have Riley and Wade in his ear trying to convince him


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I found the special under whelming (yet rather amusing.) The cluster **** that was their Vegas-like chip placement was funny, when all of a sudden everyone goes from Bron to Wade, to Bosh...to JJ Redick?

It also seemed like a territorial thing. When the big names came up, you knew Wilbon was going with the Bulls, and Dan was going with the Heat. So Simmons and Tony were the only one's you were interested in hearing from.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I thought it was pretty terrible. These guys are just entertainers anyways, they don't know what they are talking about.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

What were you expecting? Hard-hitting analysis from that group :laugh:

It was much better than ESPN's NBA free agent roundtable from last week that had all the supposed insiders. Bucher and Stu Scott just annoy the hell out of me.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Stu Scott wasn't on the roundtable. It was that other black guy ringleading.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

It woulda been better with David Aldridge and Wojo from Yahoo.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Agreed, the show was a waste of my time


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Jace said:


> Stu Scott wasn't on the roundtable. It was that other black guy ringleading.


Really? I guess I'm mixing up the draft coverage and that show.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

How about Keyon Dooling? He wants to come back home and sign with one of the Florida teams

*Keyon Dooling Eyes Orlando or Miami*


> "I think there's a very realistic chance I could be back again with one of the Florida teams,'' Dooling told FanHouse by phone Tuesday. "Stan (Van Gundy) taught me more about basketball than anyone else in my career. It would be a smooth and easy transition to go back and play for him (in Orlando) again.''





> "This is a huge free-agent year, but not just for the superstars you hear everything about,'' Dooling said. "There's a real opportunity for the role players like me, guys who know the game and understand what's expected."
> 
> Dooling never has averaged more than 9.7 points – his scoring average in New Jersey two seasons ago – but he has become a good perimeter defender and reliable backup who is liked by coaches.
> 
> "Last season was tough, but I proved I could handle adversity and keep working through it," he said. "It's logical that I'd want to play alongside some great players, which would be the case in Orlando or Miami. And every role guy dreams of playing with a superstar, because there's always chances to sneak up on people and have big games."


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I'd take Dooling as a backup...but we already have 2 backups in Mario and Beverley.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Yup. I'd rather go with the younger, cheaper combo of those two, one of which can spot back-up SG minutes (the easiest position to fill in basketball). We'll no doubt sign a Raja Bell-type, who'll swing to the 2, anyway. Dooling could make sense, but it's too early to tell. It's good to know he's there, but he's by no means vital at this point.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Yep, all depends on what happens with the "big guys"


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Good to know Felton wants in, too. I don't love that move, though.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> A source close to Dwyane Wade confirmed that not only has the Heat superstar tried to recruit LeBron James and Chris Bosh to Miami, but the three have gone as far as to discuss sharing the Heat's available cap room.
> 
> The Heat may look to deal Michael Beasley to create even more salary-cap room.
> 
> *According to the source, the three have agreed to consider to "split the money up" should they all decide to sign in Miami.*





> Wade's agent Henry Thomas, who also represents Chris Bosh, has said that Wade was not in Miami over the weekend as reported by ESPN.
> 
> "Dwyane was not in Miami this weekend," Thomas said. "That is untrue."


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archi..._lebron_bosh_have_discussed_sharing_cap_room/

Something tells me he wouldn't be saying this if he only represented just one of the two.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Just saw this while watching the Marlins game. On Saturday, Sun Sports will air "Wade's greatest games" on Saturday.

Here's the schedule



> Saturday, July 3
> 
> - D. Wade TV – Wade’s Greatest Games on Sun Sports – 12:00 p.m. – 12:00 a.m.
> 
> HEAT broadcast partner, Sun Sports, will air replays of four of Wade’s greatest games from noon to midnight. The games are as follows:
> 
> *1. “The Game Opportunity First Came”
> 
> Hornets vs. HEAT, Game 1, 2004 First Round NBA Playoffs, April 18, 2004*
> 
> (Wade’s playoff game-winner as a rookie).
> 
> *2. “The Game He Made A Name”
> 
> HEAT vs. Knicks, March 15, 2005*
> 
> (Wade’s game-winner clinches playoff berth and silences New York crowd).
> 
> *3. “The Game That Made His Fame”
> 
> Mavericks vs. HEAT, Game 3, 2006 NBA Finals, June 13, 2006 *
> 
> (Wade utters famous words: “I ain’t going out like this” and leads Miami to its first Finals victory).
> 
> *4. “The Game The Arena Was Never The Same”
> 
> Bulls vs. HEAT, March 9, 2009*
> 
> (Wade’s 2OT game-winner and emphatic claim: “This Is My House!”).


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

From Woj.


> WojYahooNBA Amar'e Stoudemire and Suns make progress in contract extension talks on Tuesday night, and will talk further on Wednesday, sources tell Y!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Bugger off Suns!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

New additions to the Herald article I posted earlier. 

Riles will visit with Amare on Thursday


> • Trying to cover his bases with the top free agents, Pat Riley has planned a meeting with Phoenix Suns free agent power forward Amare Stoudemire on Thursday in Los Angeles and also plans to meet with Utah Jazz free agent power forward Carlos Boozer.





> • Stoudemire's camp believes he is Miami's number 2 power forward choice behind Bosh. But Boozer's camp was left with the impression that he is Miami's No. 2 power forward choice behind Bosh. Boozer, who would love to sign with Miami, will meet with the Heat, Knicks, Nets and Bulls. Stoudemire will meet with multiple teams.
> 
> • A confidante of Suns free agent Stoudemire said he cooled on the Heat last week because he was disappointed he was not Miami's No. 1 power forward choice. But Stoudemire was pleased to learn that Miami wants to meet with him at the start of free agency and is eager to hear what the team has to say.


Link


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Hmm so I wonder if Riles is covering all bases (likely) or has heard something lately that makes him think Bosh/Bron not coming (though I don't see Bron coming angways..).. That 4 games thing about wads is awesome, I'm gonna have to order sun sports for that day and record those, thanks W2B!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> Sources said the Raptors will try to acquire draft picks and young players in return for Bosh. They would likely ask for forward Michael Beasley(notes) and point guard Mario Chalmers(notes) in any deal with the Miami Heat. If Bosh were to go to the Chicago Bulls, the Raptors like forward Taj Gibson(notes) and center Joakim Noah(notes), though Noah could prove impossible to pry from Chicago. If Bosh settles on the New York Knicks, the Raptors would try to engage in a double sign-and-trade that sends Knicks forward David Lee(notes) to Toronto.





> Bosh has most commonly been linked to the Heat and Bulls, where he could join either Dwyane Wade(notes) or LeBron James(notes), if not both. Agent Henry Thomas, who represents both Bosh and Wade, denied a report the two had met together with James over the weekend in Miami. But, Thomas said, the three have talked frequently about their futures. Sources said Amar’e Stoudemire(notes), Carlos Boozer(notes) and Joe Johnson(notes) have also discussed various scenarios with their fellow free agents. Denver Nuggets forward Carmelo Anthony(notes) and New Orleans Hornets point guard Chris Paul(notes) have joined the conversations, as well.
> 
> Wade has made clear he won’t commit to re-signing with the Heat until he knows which other players will be joining him.
> 
> “That’s always been part of the decision,” Thomas said. “Obviously, Miami along with other teams, has a plan that they would like to execute. He’s going to listen to that plan and probably take the opportunity to listen to other plans.”
> 
> Wade and Bosh will reportedly meet with the Knicks and New Jersey Nets in New York shortly after the start of free agency. Thomas wouldn’t confirm any appointments, but said it’s possible Wade and Bosh could decide to meet with teams together.
> 
> “Their friendship is good,” Thomas said. “As a result of going through this experience, their relationship will be a lot stronger.”


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AuvWj3ALbuneUj38V60NMcq8vLYF?slug=ys-boshwade062910


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

We knew Raptors would ask for Beas, well, expected it anyway.

Wonder if Bosh will tell them to GTFO and just sign outright?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Hmm, meet together? That's odd unless they come as a packaged deal...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

That stuck out to me as well. Hope it happens and they build a better friendship with one another. Can't hurt us if that happens. 



MB30 said:


> Wonder if Bosh will tell them to GTFO and just sign outright?


One consistent thing within all these rumors is how he wants that 6 year max so I think he'll do his best to work with them. But no doubt if he wants to go somewhere, it would be tough for them to let him walk for nothing.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

You're right - we'll give them a 2nd round pick for him


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

It would be nice if it actually is Bosh and Wade who have attached themselves together, as opposed to Bosh and LeBron. If we trade Mike for Bosh, does that free room for a third max?


----------



## -33-

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Not that moving Rio would be a deal breaker, but we'd be completely building from the ground up by trading him and Beas. Nobody (besides Wade) would have ever played in a Heat uniform.


----------



## -33-

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

LeBron Says His People are Putting Together 'Dream Team' In Miami

LeBron James already recruited one free agent to join him, Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh in Miami, according to Frank Isola.

"He said, 'Would you be willing to take less to join Dream Team?'" the player told the New York Daily News. "He said his people were putting it together."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



DQ for 3 said:


> LeBron Says His People are Putting Together 'Dream Team' In Miami
> 
> LeBron James already recruited one free agent to join him, Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh in Miami, according to Frank Isola.
> 
> "He said, 'Would you be willing to take less to join Dream Team?'" the player told the New York Daily News. "He said his people were putting it together."


Isola is pretty reliable isnt he?


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



DQ for 3 said:


> Not that moving Rio would be a deal breaker, but we'd be completely building from the ground up by trading him and Beas. Nobody (besides Wade) would have ever played in a Heat uniform.


I still think you'll see Arroyo and Q-Rich back atleast. I'm kind of sad now knowing we may be losing Haslem and Wright.

I just have to remember and I've said it before that when you have a chance to make something big happen, the numbers often make themselves work out.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Honestly. No one in their right mind is passing up on Bosh and possibly Lebron in order to keep Mario Chalmers.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> Heat's Riley heads west to recruit, without Wade
> 
> MIAMI — For years, Miami Heat President Pat Riley has worn a watch that shows both Eastern and Pacific time, in light of his dual residences in South Florida and the Los Angeles area.
> 
> That will come in handy in coming days, with Riley jetting Wednesday from South Florida to Los Angeles in order to maximize his recruiting opportunities at the midnight start of NBA free agency.
> 
> With the free agency period, because of the three-hour time difference, opening at 9 p.m. Pacific time Wednesday, it increases the opportunity to get a jump on the process, with impending free agents such as Amare Stoudemire, Joe Johnson and Carlos Boozer expected to be available in the Los Angeles area.
> 
> According to a source familiar with the machinations, Riley will not have Heat free agent guard Dwyane Wade at his side during the bulk of the recruiting process.
> 
> In fact, it now appears that part or most of Wade's free-agency meetings with outside teams will be handled in his native Chicago. Wade has stressed numerous times that his priority is to re-sign with the Heat, but that he feels an obligation to also listen to outside pitches.
> 
> Ira Winderman can be reached at [email protected].


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/miami-heat/sfl-miami-heat-dwyane-wade-s063010,0,7994415.story


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> STEIN_LINE_HQ Rudy Gay news? Kinda: Grizz announce they've extended qualifying to @rudygay22, officially making him RESTRICTED free agent


Rady Gay News..


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> Frank Isola of the New York Daily News (the best hoops guy in his town) has an interesting tidbit in his column this morning.
> 
> 
> LeBron James is calling the possible union of Dwyane Wade, Chris Bosh and of course, the King himself, "Dream Team."
> 
> Those were the words James used when he reached out to another free agent in the past 10 days and pitched the idea of joining them.
> 
> "He said, 'Would you be willing to take less to join Dream Team?'" the player, who did not want to be identified, told the Daily News. "He said his people were putting it together."
> 
> I've come across a source who has told me that free agent player is Ray Allen. The source tells me that Allen's preference is to remain with the Celtics, but that's predicated on Paul Pierce remaining with the team. The money is not a huge factor. Winning more championships is the most important factor.
> 
> According to the source, Allen has spoken to James and would consider joining said, "Dream Team." Along with possibly taking less money if it was the perfect opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/seda...-allen-for-heat-dream-team.html#ixzz0sN3sjP2p


WOW!!!!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I'd still make an offer to Gay over Johnson.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

JJ will be staying in Atl anyways, their overpaying him ridiculiously of course..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> The Chicago Bulls are still the team to beat, with Cleveland a close second and New Jersey the looming wild card. Several people in the process remain dubious about the idea of the Dwyane Wade(notes), Chris Bosh(notes) and James scenario with the Miami Heat. No one believes it fits James’ DNA, nor his agenda.
> 
> “LeBron is an independent contractor,” an executive in the chase said.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=ArPmUiAnSCJR4RcRa_7VuQU5nYcB?slug=aw-lebronnets063010

Hmm so according ot yahoo Chicago has the best shot at the LeBrunster, then Cleveland, then 3rd are the Nets..IDK what to believe anymore


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> ChadFordInsider Twitter: Mid-day LeBron check: Nets believe they're in the lead for LeBron; multiple GMs who are after Bosh think he's going to Miami now


Hmm so now the nets are starting to really creep up..


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I'm getting a little nervous with all the vacillating rumors spiraling around. Now talk is that Lebron, Bosh and Wade in Miami is unlikely. Wade is in Chicago setting up a meeting along with Bosh there to talk with the Bulls. Sources claim Wade is adamant about listening to offers during free agency and is arranging meetings with NYC Knicks as well. Lebron now apparently is leaning to CAVS according to Marc Stein and Barkley saying Lebron should stay in Cleveland to solidify his legacy. Barkley claims 'Bron can't do so as a sidekick to Wade ala Kobe and Shaq. (Sighs) The humanity!


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

So no one read my post about LeBron recruiting Ray Allen to join the 'Dream Team' in Miami?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I read it - I just can't see it happening.

It's hard enough to get Wade/Bron/Bosh...let alone Ray Ray also!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

We did..I just have a hard time seeing LeBron in Miami just because it changes his whole potential for his legacy. Idk we'll see..Another thing that kinda humbled me was that we found out that Toronto isnt discussing S&T's with just miami but with 8 other teams, they're just getting ready..


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Where's the confidence? You guys are acting like we switched spots with the Clippers in the free agent race.

GET EXCITED!!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> WADE AWAITS FREE AGENCY
> 
> MIAMI -- Dwyane Wade now has his own county.
> 
> The Miami Heat will soon learn if they remain the center of Wade's world.
> 
> While hundreds of people yelled for him at a rally in Miami on Wednesday, Wade was in Chicago, going through final preparations for a free agent period like no other in NBA history. He'll begin hearing from teams in Thursday's early hours, with the first wave of meetings expected later that day.
> 
> And when Wade spoke Wednesday to former teammate Alonzo Mourning, the 2006 NBA finals MVP said he's anxious for both the process to begin -- and the process to end, too.
> 
> "Very much so," said Mourning, now a Heat executive. "Very, very much so."
> 
> In Miami, taking over the downstairs of a governmental office complex, well-wishers waved signs, wrote messages to Wade on an oversized card and donned T-shirts with the logo of Miami-Dade County -- which, until July 8, will be renamed Miami-Wade County, even with the colors redone to match the Heat red and black scheme.
> 
> Mourning egged on the crowd, imploring them to chant and scream.
> 
> "The best," Mourning promised, "is yet to come."
> 
> That's the same thought going through the mind of Heat president Pat Riley, who has waited and planned for years for this day.
> 
> Riley planned to make the ceremonial 12:01 a.m. recruiting call to Wade, who will automatically become a free agent without having to declare his intention. Riley and other members of the Heat organization departed Wednesday for California, where the Heat were expected to try to see Amare Stoudemire, Carlos Boozer and others once the free-agent window officially opened.
> 
> And on Thursday, Riley's private jet will almost certainly leave California for Ohio, where LeBron James -- the headliner of headliners in this free agent class -- is likely to accept Miami's offer to meet.
> 
> It's unknown when Riley will meet with Chris Bosh, who over the weekend told The Associated Press that he has high interest in Miami.
> 
> "You have some individuals who have increased their chances of getting there and winning it all," Mourning said. "It's a great opportunity for them to really dissect what's important in their lives."
> 
> Meanwhile, Wade is expected to meet with the Knicks and Nets on Friday. The New York Daily News reported on Wednesday that neither Wade or Bosh will visit suitors. Instead, both players, who share the same Chicago-based agent, will host representatives of teams in the Windy City.
> 
> Wade will return to South Florida next week.
> 
> "This is a rarity," Mourning said. "This doesn't happen, man, when you have this level of free agents available. There's a frenzy. ... So none of this surprises me at all."
> 
> *Miami only has two players under contract for next season at this point, guard Mario Chalmers and forward Michael Beasley. They've been working out together at the Heat facility,* neither having any idea who will be in the locker room with them when camp starts in about three months.
> 
> It's an odd situation, for sure.
> 
> "You don't know who's going to be here," Chalmers said. "So we just have to step our games up. For now, it's just me, Mike and D-Wade."
> 
> That is, if D-Wade stays put.
> 
> Mourning told the people at the Wade rally that the team expects the former NBA scoring champion to stay and is increasingly confident it will happen. That would mean Riley believes he can make the roster upgrades Wade wants, because without them, Wade said he would look elsewhere.
> 
> "Pat Riley is a company guy," Mourning said. "He's going to do what he can to make sure the organization is successful. I can't read Pat's mind, but in my 16 years of being around this man, I do know he's going to do everything remotely possible to bring a world championship back to this organization."


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5344427

LOL (or l2ms as wade would tweet) that one part about them two working out is hillarous b/c they're the only two on teh roster


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I'm excited, because I think we're gonna come away with a good swag of FA's.

Lebron and Bosh with Wade though? Still feels like a very big long shot.

I'm flip flopping so much right now :laugh:. Damn pressure!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

The Heat will meet with Amar'e Stoudemire in Los Angeles right after midnight EST.

The Rockets and Cavaliers are also expected to reach out to Amar'e.

Read more: http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a..._rockets_and_cavs_also_in_hunt/#ixzz0sOQrm6X4


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



MB30 said:


> I'm excited, because I think we're gonna come away with a good swag of FA's.
> 
> Lebron and Bosh with Wade though? Still feels like a very big long shot.
> 
> I'm flip flopping so much right now :laugh:. Damn pressure!


I'm so anxious right now but idk y since it'll take days/weeks? until news leaks on where LeBron/Bosh/Wade, etc are leaning towards going..They might nt even make teh decision themesves for a few days


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> KNICKS AQUIRE MORE CAP SPACE
> 
> The New York Knicks have just excised more cap space by trading away two staplers and a set of masking tape to the Washington Wizards in exchange for paper (which will likely be used as the contracts paper to sign any free agent).


LINK

hmm


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> LINK
> 
> hmm


I think you need to go for a walk or something.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

On a serious note..



> One of my most trusted sources indicated to me last night that a sign-and-trade package is being discussed that would send Bosh to the Los Angeles Lakers — the Lakers mentioned as centerpieces of a potential deal were Andrew Bynum and Lamar Odom, though you would expect only one of them to be included in a proposed deal.
> 
> As with all things being “discussed” this time of year, it doesn’t mean it’s going to happen. But the mere discussion is intriguing enough for us to wonder what Toronto GM Bryan Colangelo is working on if he knows Bosh is leaving.


http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2010/06/30/does-bosh-control-the-market/?ls=iref:nbahpt1


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> Wade Giving Up On Recruiting LeBron
> 
> Dwyane Wade has told two associates that he is now focused on recruiting a big such as Chris Bosh, Amar'e Stoudemire or Carlos Boozer, which effectively ends his attempt to bring in LeBron James.
> 
> Wojnarowski reports that the Bulls are currently in the lead for LeBron, with the Heat, Nets and Cavaliers also 'in hot pursuit'.





> Dwyane Wade told two associates in past 24 hours that his focus is on recruiting a big man (Bosh, Amar'e, Boozer) to Miami now, not LeBron.


 http://basketball.realgm.com/src_wi...giving_up_on_recruiting_lebron/#ixzz0sOW8PMGr

BTW even if we trade Beasley, we still dont have enough for 3 max, somone will ahve to take a paycut


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> WojYahooNBA via Twitter: When it comes to LeBron James, still one consistent belief among participants: Bulls lead, with Heat, Nets and Cavs in hot pursuit.


hmm everyone's saying somethign diff!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Guys - we haven't met with Lebron or Bosh or Amare officially yet. We'll know more in the next 2-3 days once all teams have sat down with these guys and had their spiel.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Bosh continues to attention whore over Twitter and :laugh: @ Yao trying to recruit him over Twitter:

@ChrisBosh, Hey Chris, hopefully you'll play with us (Rockets) next season. I'll be healthy and I'd really look forward to playing together


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Smooth Yao :laugh:

Noone has mentioned the possibility of getting Bosh AND Amare have they?

I'm assuming this could theoretically work under the cap?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Maybe in order to convince Bosh we go after a center like Haywood since hes adament about not playing C


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



MB30 said:


> Smooth Yao :laugh:
> 
> Noone has mentioned the possibility of getting Bosh AND Amare have they?
> 
> I'm assuming this could theoretically work under the cap?


hmm intersting..BTW somone clearly eitehr wrote it for Yao or hacked in, he cant even speak english


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

We're the first team STAT plans on meeting with.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Blake
Wade
Gay
Bosh
Haywoood

Might be tough to fit that lot under the cap :laugh:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Bucher saying most sources saying Bron will go to Cleveland. He also said sources saying Toronto and miami have a deal ready, which may get lebrno to coem to miami? P.S. LeBron says his decision should be made by july 5


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I'm not feeling Amare, I mean he had micro-fracture injury and he is an eye poke away from ending his career. I prefer Bosh then Boozer, last case Amare. Word is Lakers might S/T for Bosh with Bynum or Odom. Still think he ends up with Miami.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Bucher saying most sources saying Bron will go to Cleveland. He also said sources saying Toronto and miami have a deal ready, which may get lebrno to coem to miami? P.S. LeBron says his decision should be made by july 5


His sources are the voices in his head. To hell with all the sources damnit!!!!:kitty2:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Bucher saying on espn2 now that Bosh to miami looks to be the favorite to his destination..


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Ric Bucher has no sources. Or friends for that matter.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

:laugh:

Adam - you crack me up.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Where's W2M, he's usually always updating and posting...Possibly the July 1st calendar has messed with his cmoputer system like Y2K was expected to?


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

You sure this isn't some sick joke and at midnight aliens will invade or something?

Anyway, if we survive the alien invasion, Haywood is meeting with us tomorrow.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Bucher said biggest surprise to him would be if Bron comes to Miami..I probably have to agree just because him and wade on a team at this point of their careers together, not counting all star gms or USA, is simply unimaganable.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

its 12:14 and still no deals..What was all the hype for!!!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Bucher is such a Douche-r.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> its 12:14 and still no deals..What was all the hype for!!!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



B-Easy said:


>


someone needs to photoshop a load under there.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Smh, espn does not want Lebron in Miami at all, they show all the potential teams with lebron wearing their jersey to see what it looks like, but don't show Miami, u gotta be kidding


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I posted this in the other thread as well..How does miami afford 3 max players?

Miami has 44.3 million in cap room..
-1st bring back Wade (signs for 16.6 mill) leaving us with 27.7 mill
-2nd sign Bron (16.6 mill) leaving 11.6 mill
-3rd trade Beasly (5 mill) giving us 16.1 mill left. Then sign Bosh (16.6 mill)hitting it JUST right, giving us only 11.8k left with only 4 ppl under contract. 
Riley will then recruit veterens, you can exceed the cap by signing minimum players, like 2nd round picks and veterns looking to win a ring..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

lol wow...go to www.nypost.com


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> lol wow...go to www.nypost.com


ahahaha that crazy ass Russian wasn't lying bout that NY takeover. :laugh: Good find.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> MIAMI -- For Dwyane Wade, the start of free agency was predictable.
> 
> He got courted by Pat Riley.
> 
> And so did a slew of other marquee free agents who have all found their way onto Miami's wish list.
> 
> The most awaited free-agent period in NBA history arrived when the clock struck 12:01 a.m. Thursday, and Riley, the Heat president, immediately sprang into action. Miami contacted Wade, LeBron James, Chris Bosh, Amare Stoudemire, Carlos Boozer and several other players, essentially inviting them all to meet with the Heat -- who are loaded with salary-cap room.
> 
> "The best," former Heat star and current team executive Alonzo Mourning said hours earlier, "is yet to come."
> 
> Accompanied by Heat coach Erik Spoelstra and minority owner Nick Arison, among others, Riley was in Los Angeles for the start of the frenzy. A meeting with Stoudemire was expected to be near the top of the Heat itinerary, with Boozer, Joe Johnson and Mike Miller also believed to be welcoming teams in Los Angeles as well.
> 
> The Heat also contacted several of their own free agents, including Udonis Haslem.
> 
> "This is a rarity," Mourning said. "This doesn't happen, man, when you have this level of free agents available. There's a frenzy. ... So none of this surprises me at all."
> 
> Wade was in Chicago and expected to meet with the Bulls on Thursday as one of his earliest moves of the process. Wade is expected to meet with the Knicks and Nets on Friday.
> 
> The New York Daily News reported on Wednesday that neither Wade nor Bosh will visit suitors. Instead, both players, who share the same Chicago-based agent, will host representatives of teams in the Windy City.
> 
> Wade will return to South Florida next week.
> 
> After seven seasons with Miami, Wade doesn't want to leave, yet says it's up to the Heat to put together a roster that will help him contend for more championships.
> 
> "They know what I want to see," Wade told The Associated Press in an interview last week. "I think everyone does."
> 
> In Miami on Wednesday, hundreds of people yelled for Wade at a rally, egged on by a fist-pumping, arm-waving Mourning.
> 
> Taking over the downstairs of a governmental office complex, well-wishers waved signs, wrote messages to Wade on an oversized card and donned T-shirts with the logo of Miami-Dade County -- which, until July 8, has been renamed Miami-Wade County, even with the colors redone to match the Heat red and black scheme.
> 
> Hours later, the plane carrying Riley and the Heat contingent headed west to Los Angeles. It'll criss-cross back the other way Thursday, the Heat hoping to land a meeting with LeBron James, who's reportedly set to talk with the Knicks and Nets also on Day 1 of the mania.
> 
> It's unknown when Riley will meet with Chris Bosh, who over the weekend told the AP that he has high interest in Miami.
> 
> "You have some individuals who have increased their chances of getting there and winning it all," Mourning said. "It's a great opportunity for them to really dissect what's important in their lives."
> 
> Miami only has two players under contract for next season at this point, guard Mario Chalmers and forward Michael Beasley. They've been working out together at the Heat facility, neither having any idea who will be in the locker room with them when camp starts in about three months.
> 
> It's an odd situation, for sure.
> 
> "You don't know who's going to be here," Chalmers said. "So we just have to step our games up. For now, it's just me, Mike and D-Wade."
> 
> That is, if D-Wade stays put.
> 
> Mourning told the people at the Wade rally that the team expects the former NBA scoring champion to stay and is increasingly confident it will happen. That would mean Riley believes he can make the roster upgrades Wade wants, because without them, Wade said he would look elsewhere.
> 
> "Pat Riley is a company guy," Mourning said. "He's going to do what he can to make sure the organization is successful. I can't read Pat's mind, but in my 16 years of being around this man, I do know he's going to do everything remotely possible to bring a world championship back to this organization."
> 
> And like everyone else, Mourning said, Wade was ready to see free agent start -- and end.
> 
> "Very much so," Mourning said. "Very, very much so."


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5344427


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

What was the Rockets pitch to Bosh? Attacking the idea of him going to Miami



> chadfordinsider Rockets pitch to Bosh: Bosh w/ Rockets = 60 win team. Wade, Bosh, 1 more max + 9 min players = 45 win team.


(free) http://es.pn/aaWWtz


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Wow, what a load of crap.

We already are a 47 win team!? How can we add Bosh, subtract the hot junk we used last year, and lose more games?

WTF


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

that can't be true. If so, it's the most idiotic/childlike pitch i've ever seen/heard. the ****.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I'm ready for Pat Riley to fly to Houston and backhand Morey. The twitter stuff was funny with Bill Simmons and kinda cute, but now trying to go negative on us when it is money time? His rearend is about to get taken out back by Pat Riley. Nobody ****s with the Miami Heat, especially this way.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

LMAO, that is the biggest piece of **** I've ever read. How can you add Bosh + LeBron/Johnson/Gay, and get less wins than last year.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Who on the Rockets paired with Bosh is going to take them to 60 wins in the West? Ariza? Martin? Brooks? Yao Ming in a suit? Yao's done. Brooks is probably the best out of that perimeter bunch (I don't like Martin). Not to mention, they'd have to go through the Lakers, among other improved West teams with strong front-courts. Portland will be a force if Oden gets healthy. OKC is on the rise. Watch out for Sacramento. Cousins, Thompson, and Greene sounds mean up front. The Clippers will have a solid front line. The Rockets are well coached and had a great year, but I don't see how Bosh takes them to 60 wins at all. There are too many good, proven teams, and Yao's health is one of the biggest question marks in the league coming into next season.

Wade has proven he can win 45 with players that produce like minimum players. Saying adding Bosh and a max player to that, as well as changing the supporting cast to the high-quality minimum players (mostly taking significant paycuts) that would come to that team would not result in significantly more wins is so ludicrous Bosh should find it insulting. That's not even taking into account our quality 2nd-rounders and other impending rookies (Patrick Beverley, Mikhail Torrance, Kenny Hasbrouck, Da'Sean Butler, Robert Dozier, Jarvis Varnado, Dexter Pittman). I hope we get the last word with Bosh and James. Riley would have a lot of fodder to work with after the other teams get their shots in.



B-Easy said:


> So no one read my post about LeBron recruiting Ray Allen to join the 'Dream Team' in Miami?


Probably because I dampened the blow by posting it in another thread prior to your offering. 



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> I'm getting a little nervous with all the vacillating rumors spiraling around. Now talk is that Lebron, Bosh and Wade in Miami is unlikely. Wade is in Chicago setting up a meeting along with Bosh there to talk with the Bulls. Sources claim Wade is adamant about listening to offers during free agency and is arranging meetings with NYC Knicks as well. Lebron now apparently is leaning to CAVS according to Marc Stein and Barkley saying Lebron should stay in Cleveland to solidify his legacy. Barkley claims 'Bron can't do so as a sidekick to Wade ala Kobe and Shaq. (Sighs) The humanity!


So many things wrong with this, but great use of the word "vacillate." 1-up!

There's always a lot of subterfuge, and straight up false information that floats around with these kinds of things. We've never experienced a free agent event of this magnitude, so it's only fitting.

If it's true that Wade and Bosh are seeing teams together, it's only a good thing. We also haven't heard much about the Heat setting anything up with Bosh, which could very well be another good sign. It seems naive to believe Wade, Bosh, Riley, and Henry Thomas haven't all communicated with and through each other to some extent.

Wade has been waiting 3+ years for this moment. He was never a top recruit, and wants to know how it feels to be massively pursued. Of course he's going to do his due diligence and get his ego massaged while he can. It also helps cloud up other teams' view of what we're actually doing. Assuming we already have Bosh locked up (I have not fully bought in, but it's our best case scenario at the moment), one could deduce we're setting up all of these meetings (1st one is with Amare, whom many have cited as our 3rd PF option) as a means of not only covering due diligence, but also creating the false impression we're not sure what we're doing exactly. Riley loves smokescreens, and he's preparing to attempt his greatest masterpiece.

If teams don't think we're getting the players they/we want, they're less inclined to sell against us in meetings.

I mean, come on, man...Wade has repeatedly laughed and balked at the idea of playing in NYC. Are you really scared he's going to let them come to his house and hear out their pitch?

Regarding Marc Stein, and all of those "plugged in" analysts...they've all contradicted each other enough to for us to know none of them know ****. I can believe Chicago and Cleveland are in the lead, but not because Marc Stein or Ric Bucher, or even Chad Ford said it.

Lastly, are you really indicating LeBron might listen to Charles Barkley...?


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

If anything that shows low class and lack of respect for the talent of D-Wade, Bosh and LBJ. It shows how out of touch and out of the realm of reality Houston is. If I were Bosh I'd run far and fast from the Rockets. Besides if Yao is injured again Bosh would have to play center essentially.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> chrisbosh It's been an exciting first couple of hrs. Got some interesting visits and presentations from Houston, Toronto, Chicago and Miami. We'll see who else will come out tomorrow. 34 minutes ago via UberTwitter


his latest tweet.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Jace said:


> Who on the Rockets paired with Bosh is going to take them to 60 wins in the West? Ariza? Martin? Brooks? Yao Ming in a suit? Yao's done. Brooks is probably the best out of that perimeter bunch (I don't like Martin). Not to mention, they'd have to go through the Lakers, among other improved West teams with strong front-courts. Portland will be a force if Oden gets healthy. OKC is on the rise. Watch out for Sacramento. Cousins, Thompson, and Greene sounds mean up front. The Clippers will have a solid front line. The Rockets are well coached and had a great year, but I don't see how Bosh takes them to 60 wins at all. There are too many good, proven teams, and Yao's health is one of the biggest question marks in the league coming into next season.
> 
> Wade has proven he can win 45 with players that produce like minimum players. Saying adding Bosh and a max player to that, as well as changing the supporting cast to the high-quality minimum players (mostly taking significant paycuts) that would come to that team would not result in significantly more wins is so ludicrous Bosh should find it insulting. That's not even taking into account our quality 2nd-rounders. I hope we get the last word with Bosh and James. Riley would have a lot of fodder to work with after the other teams get their shots in.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because I dampened the blow by posting it in another thread prior to your offering.
> 
> 
> 
> So many things wrong with this, but great use of the word "vacillate." 1-up!
> 
> There's always a lot of subterfuge, and straight up false information that floats around with these kinds of things. We've never experienced a free agent event of this magnitude, so it's only fitting.
> 
> If it's true that Wade and Bosh are seeing teams together, it's only a good thing. We also haven't heard much about the Heat setting anything up with Bosh, which could very well be another good sign. It seems naive to believe Wade, Bosh, Riley, and Henry Thomas haven't all communicated with and through each other to some extent.
> 
> Wade has been waiting 3+ years for this moment. He was never a top recruit, and wants to know how it feels to be massively pursued. Of course he's going to do his due diligence and get his ego massaged while he can. It also helps cloud up other teams' view of what we're actually doing. Assuming we already have Bosh locked up (I have not fully bought in, but it's our best case scenario at the moment), one could deduce we're setting up all of these meetings (1st one is with Amare, whom many have cited as our 3rd PF option) as a means of not only covering due diligence, but also creating the false impression we're not sure what we're doing exactly. Riley loves smokescreens, and he's preparing to attempt his greatest masterpiece.
> 
> If teams don't think we're getting the players they/we want, they're less inclined to sell against us in meetings.
> 
> I mean, come on, man...Wade has repeatedly laughed and balked at the idea of playing in NYC. Are you really scared he's going to let them come to his house and hear out their pitch?
> 
> Regarding Marc Stein, and all of those "plugged in" analysts...they've all contradicted each other enough to for us to know none of them know ****. I can believe Chicago and Cleveland are in the lead, but not because Marc Stein or Ric Bucher, or even Chad Ford said it.
> 
> Lastly, are you really indicating LeBron might listen to Charles Barkley...?


If anything, this free agency banter points to the whirlwind of speculation attaching itself at the hip with a whirlwind of anxiety among fans. Who wouldn't cringe at the thought of their FA talking with other teams? There is always a fear factor regardless of the odds. This is an unpredictable business even though the overwhelming evidence points to a Miami advantage. I am more optimistic in securing my FA than a Toronto or Cleveland fanbase would be about their FA staying, but one must admit the rumors and permutations has everyone reeling with a mush of hope and/or a little anxiety. :combust:


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> If anything, this free agency banter points to the whirlwind of speculation attaching itself at the hip with a whirlwind of anxiety among fans. Who wouldn't cringe at the thought of their FA talking with other teams? There is always a fear factor regardless of the odds. This is an unpredictable business even though the overwhelming evidence points to a Miami advantage. I am more optimistic in securing my FA than a Toronto or Cleveland fanbase would be about their FA staying, but one must admit the rumors and permutations has everyone reeling with a mush of hope and/or a little anxiety. :combust:


True, though I've accepted I'm powerless and all I can do is sit back, wait, and hope for the best. There's enough to stress about in the world, I'm not going to sit around thinking about Gar Foreman and Don Sterling sweet-talking Dwyane.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Supposidly Wade is meeting with teams to slow down the process for other teams for like the Bulls, NY, etc..


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Daryl Morey's tactics are about as effective as a Shake Weight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

If I were Bosh I would be a little insulted at that. Morey basically questioned Bosh and Wade's ability to carry a team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> wallacesports Heat meets with Amare Stoudemire, but departs midnight, hour-long session in Los Angeles without making contract offer.


No suprise. Bosh is our number 1. Until he decides, I doubt we offer Amare or Boozer a contract.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> DWade in United Center with Bulls management.


http://twitter.com/KCJHoop


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> Some are saying that Chris Bosh to the Heat is a done deal. "Other teams can stop making presentations now, he's Miami bound." Likely a S&T.


http://twitter.com/AlexKennedyNBA

From a hoopsworld writer so consider the source.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*










:laugh: LSUfreek does the best gifs


----------



## Sueng

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Wade2Bease said:


> :laugh: LSUfreek does the best gifs


That's awesome!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> wallacesports A Dwyane Wade rep describes today's meeting with the Bulls as going "very well" Stay tuned. Nets and Jay Z up next this evening for Wade.
> 4 minutes ago


Meeting lasted 2 hours! If we don't land bosh or like atleast Boozer we all know where he's going... Btw NBA.com for some reason had a bulls bron jersey up.. They just took it down.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

:lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> ESPN.com sources: Gay on verge of verbal agreement on five-year $80 million deal to stay with Memphis Grizzlies. Link forthcoming


There goes the Gay talks.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

LOL at the post!!  at the Wade interview going well with chicago, but i guess he'd say taht?


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

People need not panic. We won't come out of this empty handed. Our fail safe option is Carlos Boozer and a bunch of mid-level guys like Felton, Miller, and Haywood. I've gone on record as saying I think that is our best option outside of a Super Three.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

From Ira


> Just confirmed from source involved with process: Heat to meet today with Chris Bosh. Dwyane Wade's only other meeting today is with Nets.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

From Bosh


> chrisbosh About to head in the first meeting. Looking forward to seeing what Miami has to offer. #staytuned


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Do your thing Riles


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Not sure if Bosh has met with all the teams yet? I highly doubt it..I was wondering b/c i was wondering what the chances were that he commits to miami, that way we could use him in the pitch to lure in teh LeBrunster


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> @PDcavsinsider Knicks leaving LeBron meeting, lasted about two and a half hours. That's all folks.


Suppoisdly Jay Z's car passed the Knicks car as the knicks came in and jays car left..Akward staring?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

^:laugh:

If we can somehow lock up Bosh tonight and go into tomorrow's meeting with Lebron with Bosh and Wade locked in, that would be HUGE.

Probably not gonna happen though..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

yeah doubt it, i think just out of curtosey/curiousity he'll visit the other teams


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> chadfordinsider Source says Nets' meeting with LeBron was "tremendous". How tremendous? "Front runner tremendous"


He wants to be a billiionaire, wants to be in NY, wants to be near his boy HOV...Nets look enticing


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

btw you guys can follow me with the most recent news along with my thoughts via Twitter @10incheslong6inchesaround


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> Heat president Pat Riley met with Stoudemire last night and pitched Stoudemire on joining LeBron James and Dwyane Wade with the Heat, a source said.
> 
> All three would have to sign similar five-year deals starting at roughly $15 million, less than they could make on sign-and-trade deals.
> 
> Riley presented his power-of-three presentation to Stoudemire, in which he outlined how every championship team is built on a three-man nucleus.
> 
> Riley, the source said, is trying to convince them that the absence of a state tax in Florida would make up the difference.


*Link*

Interesting.

btw, Mike Wallace of the Herald is on right now with Lebatard.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

EDIT: W2M the computer is too quick for me!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Mike Wallace says Wade has put scheduling for other meetings on hold until he see's what Bosh does (to see if he agrres to a decision or not today


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Ira's now on with Sid


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

good god, this is unbearable, Sid's NY/NJ homerness (and overall obnoxiousness) and Ira's fruity pebbles sounding voice. jeeez.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

link?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

790theticket.com listen now


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Ira's on *WQAM*


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Am I the only one who would rather have Amare over Bosh?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I think you are in the minority


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



thaKEAF said:


> Am I the only one who would rather have Amare over Bosh?


A thread was started about Amare or bosh just last week. I think we all feel its close and would take the 1 who committed to us first.

http://www.basketballforum.com/miami-heat/443686-amare-bosh.html


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> chrisbosh Off to a great start. First one went well. Pat Riley is very passionate about winning


Now to wait to see if any insiders reveal how it went.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Though we were all hoping they'd have a deal in place, (which they might?) lets be realistic..?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Though we were all hoping they'd have a deal in place, (which they might?) lets be realistic..?


That was obviously best case scenario, but just look at the guys tweets the past couple of days. He's absolutely loving all this. No way was he gonna agree to a deal during his 1st big presentation. 

He's says they're off to a great start which is a good sign for us, now lets just hope all other presentations pale in comparison


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Man, I just want a commitment from one of Amare or Bosh. That'll solidify Wade coming back, and put pressure on Lebron for "Dream Team" scenario.

Horses head Riles, do it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Another tweet from Bosh


> chrisbosh Just said what's up to @dwadeofficial as I was heading out. Good to see a fellow free agent going through the same process. #freeagency


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Now get both your asses down to Miami...like...right now

I'm edgy about DWade - don't bail on me DWizz!


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

i don't even got a twitter account and i feel like writing "stop jocking and start signing with us(HEAT)" on his damn twitter. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

from Mike Wallace


> Heat offers contract proposals to Chris Bosh during "impressive and productive" meeting, but gets no early commitment.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Bummer


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Despite reports, it seems that we met with Wade first, and not Amare.

It seems as if LeBron, David Lee and Ray Allen are coming up on the list of meetings.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Well this at least clearly shows that Bosh is our number 1 target since we offered him a contract unlike we did with Amare. Now we'll see if we extend an offer to Amare or Boozer. If so, that'll clearly show where the Heat feels Bosh is leaning. And if not, then that'll show that we feel confident in getting him.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Just sign already Chris. Fark.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> chrisbosh Chillin on the couch and watching ESPN News. Seeing if there are any new developements


See? He is loving all this :laugh:


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

If he's going to the Heat, you'll hear about Raps/Heat working on S/T beforehand. He's not going to sign out right.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Man, these guys are such diva's :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Chad Ford article about the Heat not getting a committment from Bosh tonight and what they may do if they dont



> With Joe Johnson and Rudy Gay already off the board, the Heat don't want to be the team left without a significant free agent. If both Bosh and LeBron remain non-commital, sources say the Heat will try to sell Wade on pairing up with Stoudemire in Miami.


*Link*


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Not suprising, and im all for it.

If Bosh is playing hard to get, and Amare's keen to sign, go for it.

Better than being left high and dry.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Calm down there, MB :laugh:

Its still only July 1. We'll probably know a lot more tomorrow when Bosh and the Bulls meet up.

We'll definitely know everything by Monday. But these are gonna be a loooong 4 days


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Amare for some reason just re-tweeted this


> ValleyoftheSuns RT @loyaloneforlife Phones going crazy for @Happywalters. Some franchises ready to give @Amareisreal THE MAX before Lebron & D Wade decide.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

:laugh: i'm losing it man, too much pressure.

Glad im not Riley, with the way these teams are spending cash...it's gonna be a tough sell to get any of these guys for less than the max...


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Not suprising, Amare will get the max, definitely.

Weird that he retweeted it tough...??


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> Amar'e Stoudemire will visit the Bulls Tuesday


http://twitter.com/zachzaidman


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

*Having met with Bosh, Heat turns focus to James*


> Could Miami Thrice become this summer's sizzler?
> 
> Or will Pat Riley's offseason reality have to be something a bit less extravagant?
> 
> For all the work the Miami Heat put in during Thursday's opening day of NBA free agency, what while transpire Friday in northeast Ohio could go a long way toward determining just how grand the team's vision will be heading into next season.
> 
> Up next is a face-to-face in Cleveland with Cleveland Cavaliers forward LeBron James, the ultimate prize on this summer's market. The Heat's entourage, which includes Riley, Heat owner Micky Arison, coach Erik Spoelstra and former Heat center Alonzo Mourning, will become the third of six groups granted an audience.
> 
> Already, Riley has left a lasting impression on another significant component of his offseason blueprint.
> 
> Granted the first extended interview by Toronto Raptors forward Chris Bosh, Riley left an indelible impression.
> 
> "Off to a great start," Bosh posted on his Twitter account. "First one went well. Pat Riley is very passionate about winning."
> 
> After the encounter with the Heat president, Bosh said, "It was good. It was real good."
> 
> Yet while contract parameters were discussed, agent Henry Thomas said it was too early to be moving in such a direction.
> 
> "So far, so good. Very informative," Thomas told reporters. "Way too soon. We're just getting started."
> 
> After the encounter with the Heat president, Bosh said, "It was good. It was real good."
> 
> Yet while contract parameters were discussed, agent Henry Thomas said it was too early to be moving in such a direction.
> 
> "So far, so good. Very informative," Thomas told reporters. "Way too soon. We're just getting started."
> 
> Riley's ultimate vision is to re-sign guard Dwyane Wade and also land Bosh and James.
> 
> For the Heat, the process already has been such a whirlwind that two of the players it approached just after the midnight start of free agency -- Memphis Grizzlies forward Rudy Gay and Atlanta Hawks guard Joe Johnson -- already are on the verge of agreements with their 2009-10 teams.
> 
> Because of its Miami Thrice visions, the Heat has requested patience from other free agents it has contacted, a group that includes Phoenix Suns forward Amare Stoudemire, Utah Jazz forward Carlos Boozer, Dallas Mavericks center Brendan Haywood, Charlotte Bobcats guard Raymond Felton, Washington Wizards swingman Mike Miller and Knicks forward David Lee, with Boston Celtics guard Ray Allen also possibly in that mix.
> 
> For now, it is all about Riley's full-court press with James, with team salary-cap expert Andy Elisburg and team executive Nick Arison, son of Micky Arison and a confidant of many of the players who have spent time in the U.S. Olympic program, also in the traveling party.
> 
> Wade has continually stressed that his preference is to return to a Heat roster that is significantly bolstered. The Heat currently only has forward Michael Beasley and guard Mario Chalmers under contract. Wade insisted he entered Thursday's session with the Bulls at the United Center open-minded.
> 
> With Wade and Mourning scheduled to appear at the promotional event Tuesday at Nova Southeastern University in Davie, Wade's timetable appears to have him anticipating a contract resolution by then.
> 
> Because Wade has a residence in Chicago, and because he also is represented by Thomas, who is based there, Wade has decided to conduct his free-agency interviews in his hometown.
> 
> Riley and the Heat staff flew Thursday night from Chicago to Cleveland.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

When do you guys think the first of the big 4 (James, Wade, Bosh & Amare) will have decisions by?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> Amar'e Stoudemire has received his best offer so far from another team but still talking with the Suns.


paulcoro (AZ writer)


No clue on who it is.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



MB30 said:


> When do you guys think the first of the big 4 (James, Wade, Bosh & Amare) will have decisions by?


Lebron apparently said by Monday.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

These next few days are gonna be torture.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Amar'e ain't meeting with the Bulls til Tuesday, so I doubt he'd be making a decision before then. Can't figure out who made that offer tho, Knicks maybe? I'm trying to find who he met with today..


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

He spoke with NY and NJ today. It had to be one of them. Even though, he's meeting with NY on Monday, they might be trying to get him signed to make em more appealing. Could've easily been NJ as well making a splash.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

We didnt offer a contract I don't think, so must've been 1 of those 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Tweet from earlier today from our favorite gm...


> Just finished meeting with @chrisbosh - great player & person. *He is about winning* so I focused on how w/Houston he can win a championship.


From Bosh...


> Off to a great start. First one went well. *Pat Riley is very passionate about winning*


:idea:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

:laugh:

Match made in heaven? No doubt Riles was jizzing all over the fact he wanted to draft Bosh in '03.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

From Suns Beat Writer Paul Coro:


> On the Stoudemire front, I don't know which team made the better offer yet but those closer to the situation think it's New York. 2 minutes ago via web


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

D'Antoni wants Amare back hmmm?

Interesting.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Wasn't Amare talking **** about him saying he didn't make defense an issue like Gentry?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

^ I recall something to that effect.

Money talks i'm afraid. If noone else is gonna pony it up, Amare can be NY's savior.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I know he had words about him on being "a pretty good coach and maybe it was for best he moved on," when he exited PHX before Porter's awful hiring. And there's been talk Mike apparently, wasn't a huge fan of his even before that. That wasn't confirmed. But MB's right about money and NY needing him.






> chrisbosh New Jersey meeting was very good as well. These guys really know how to sell a franchise


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

So, Bosh has 1 more meeting (Bulls) right?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> It's official-Suns and Amare have broken off all talks after last proposal turned down and there is NO chance he will return to the Phx Suns


http://twitter.com/Gambo620


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Wow. Whose the source?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

He's a sports talk radio host in Phoenix.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

So, the question remains.

Amare or Bosh?

or

Amare AND Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> lisjoseph At Gibson's Steakhouse for late late dinner w/ @dwadeofficial @chrisbosh @kimik14 + crew...Rush Street in Chi-town is poppin...lovin it...


:laugh: breaking news every second it seems

Someone wrote her this


> @lisjoseph Check out my twitter background picture. I'm sure Dwade and Bosh will love it.


Her response


> Just showed it to them! RT @J_6D: @lisjoseph Check out my twitter background picture. I'm sure Dwade and Bosh will love it.


Here's the picture


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Bosh's lats tweet that I thought was pretty meaningless, doesnt seem to be now :laugh:


> chrisbosh I'm starving and ready for dinner. Grabbing some food with close friends... Maybe we'll discuss everything that happened today


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

You know you want it CB4


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Do it, Bosh!

Just sign with us!!!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

The suspense is killing me, seriously...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

They could be talking about how great it would be to play together in NJ 

btw, for those that dont know, those tweets are from Wade's publicist, Lisa Joseph.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Is anyone else as pathetic as me and refershing every 5 seconds? :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



MB30 said:


> Is anyone else as pathetic as me and refershing every 5 seconds? :laugh:


At least its the afternoon where you are. We're doing that here and its 1:30 in the morning :laugh:

Some Heat related tweets from Woj


> WojYahooNBA
> 
> Knicks haven't yet made an offer to Amar'e, sources say. Sides will talk over weekend. LBJ and Wade still recruiting forwards for themselves
> 
> Nets awaiting word from LeBron to clear more space to have second full max; would have to move Kris Humphries' contract to get 33 mill under
> 
> All wheels in motion for a wild weekend in free agency. Bulls, Cavs, Nets and Heat believe they can sign LBJ. Home stretch is here.


He either forgot the Knicks or he really does think they're out of it.

Come on Lebron. Sign here and recruit these forwards together!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

You're right, but all the news happens when im asleep! :laugh:

The final four...lets do it, Riles. I really hope we can get a commitment from Bosh or Amare before we have this meeting though.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Wade2Bease said:


> *At least its the afternoon where you are. We're doing that here and its 1:30 in the morning :laugh:*
> 
> Some Heat related tweets from Woj
> 
> He either forgot the Knicks or he really does think they're out of it.
> 
> Come on Lebron. Sign here and recruit these forwards together!


for real. i gotta stop this, i been at it all day. :laugh:


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

:laugh: im at work checking realgm when im supposed to be helping people


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

^ likewise :laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

KEAF, the humanitarian...:laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Keaf - you're an honourary Heat fan.

Join the dark side :laugh:


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

:rock:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I'm confused why you all are resfreshing right now, is tehres something that i missed that's suppose to break?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> chrisbosh Just had dinner w @dwadeofficial. Great way to end day 1 of #freeagency although it feels like someone is missing...... http://www.whosay.com/ChrisBosh/content/1437?code=FrP2L8


Does he mean LeBron..? Forshadowing? They're really enjoying this lol


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Definitely means Lebron, even have an empty chair for him there lol


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Yeah but are they talking in general, or foreshadowing?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

This ****er is now messing with our emotions :laugh:

He better sign with us now 

Its obvious who he means. No doubt that you'll see that pic leading off sportscenter tomorrow morning :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Chris, stop being a cocktease.

Just sign already, all of you! :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Wade just re-tweeted it.

And I was just about to go to sleep. Damn them!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I'm literally gonna hate Chris Bosh if he doesnt sign here :laugh:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Are u guys expecting something to comeout soon? And if so why, did I miss something, u guys seem excited/anxious


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

these dudes are acting like the popular little schoolgirls and **** with the teasing. It's getting disgusting :laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

damn, i just saw the pic...those mother****ers, man.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Are u guys expecting something to comeout soon? And if so why, did I miss something, u guys seem excited/anxious


You missed nothing. Its just that in a span of 20 minutes, you had the news break about Amare getting a max offer from an unknown team, a report about amare and the Suns ending their talks and moving on from each other, to Bosh talking about going out to dinner, to Wade's publicist mentioning being out to dinner with Wade and Bosh.

So you're basically just refreshing every page and waiting for the next bit of news to break. I think we're in the clear now though. Which is good cause I need some damn sleep


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Are u guys expecting something to comeout soon? And if so why, did I miss something, u guys seem excited/anxious


i don't think many of us are expecting anything right now. but we're blindly hoping that's for sure...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Rather Unique said:


> damn, i just saw the pic...those mother****ers, man.


Seriously. They're just laughing in everyone's face right now.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

If Bosh doesn't sign here, I'm going to get a flight to wherever he goes, and punch him in the face. He's teasing it enough.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

And just when you thought the news for tonight was over... 

http://www.cleveland.com/ohio-sports-blog/index.ssf/2010/07/lebron_james_miamis_pat_riley.html



> CLEVELAND ---- Miami Heat President Pat Riley was not first but it didn't stop Riley from getting a head start the day before the Heat's scheduled meeting with LeBron James. The meeting takes place Friday morning at the IMG building on the corner of East 9th and St. Clair in downtown Cleveland.
> 
> The New Jersey Nets were the first team to meet with James on Thursday morning, followed by the New York Knicks. The sessions began the most anticipated free-agent period in NBA history ---- and James leads the class.
> 
> 
> Riley leads a group that includes Managing General Partner Micky Arison and Andy Elisburg, senior vice president/assistant general manager of basketball operations. They gathered Thursday evening near the far right corner in the Ritz-Carlton Hotel lounge.
> 
> *The atmosphere was casual. Riley and members of his group were barely audible from a distance of six-feet away. The discussion was certainly about Friday's meeting with James.*
> 
> When approached, Riley asked for a moment while he continued to conduct business.
> 
> *Shortly after two members of Riley's party called it a night, Leon Rose, James' agent, entered the room and joined Riley and Elisburg. More than likely, Rose will participate in today's meeting with the Heat, but apparently neither side could wait.*
> 
> So why the rush?
> 
> *Rose and Riley talked for nearly 45 minutes. Their conversation ended around 12:20 A.M.* Just before leaving, Riley would only address the Cleveland Cavaliers new coaching hire.
> 
> "I'm not surprised," said Riley, about new Cavaliers coach Byron Scott. "He's a good choice. He'll do a wonderful job."
> 
> Riley is familiar with Scott, who won three NBA titles with the Los Angeles Lakers under then coach Riley.


----------



## BigWill33176

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Hi everyone I've been lurking and feel pretty silly reporting this but according to Rick Ross Bosh has agreed to come to Miami. Obviously take this with a grain of salt considering the source but maybe its something. 

http://twitter.com/rickyrozay/status/17555055582


Edit: Between the picture/tweet from Bosh and Wade, the news about Riley meeting with Lebron's agent, and now this I'm close to losing it. I was so optimistic at first yesterday, and then by night time I figured we'd end up with Haywood and Blake on max contracts, but now I'm getting excited again. Let's go Riley and Wade, get this done!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

^We'll take any news right 

I hope Rick Ross knows something we dont.



Gx said:


> And just when you thought the news for tonight was over...
> 
> http://www.cleveland.com/ohio-sports-blog/index.ssf/2010/07/lebron_james_miamis_pat_riley.html


Wow, that is interesting. What the hell couldnt wait until the formal meeting?

Unless Riles wanted to talk to Leon Rose about some other clients of his? :whoknows:

Or maybe Riles gotta call from a certain couple of free agents that were dining together and wanted to share some news with him. And he wanted to share it with Rose. The time line lines up perfectly 

I really need to go to sleep :laugh:


----------



## BigWill33176

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

haha sleep is basically out of the question for me at this point. 


the more I think about it the more I get excited about this rick ross thing. I could see him being friends with Wade or someone close to Wade and maybe catching wind of an informal agreement made at the dinner. And maybe that's why Riley met with Rose?

Of course this could all be wishful thinking.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

:laugh: you guys do need some sleep.

Very interesting though. What could they be discussing that couldn't wait till tomorrow? I doubt they were discussing anyone but LBJ.

I'm going nuts between that Bosh tweet and this pending LBJ discussion...can't wait for this to be over haha


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I'm going mad over hereeeeeeee..just sign them all now.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Rick Ross re-tweeted Bosh's tweet prior to that declaration. Clearly he's just making assumptions based off of that tweet.

That Bosh tweet drove me nuts at first, but after seeing that they were shown a picture of the big 3 together in Heat gear, I could see this as there way of simply trying to mess with the national media. It seems like Lisa took the picture, too. Remember, this idea was already brought up to Bosh by the Herald recently, of which he called "pie in the sky."

On the other side of things, it's possible Dwyane managed to secure some sort of soft commitment from Chris. Is it at all feasible they did not discuss the Heat's pitch? Is it at all possible Dwyane did not attempt to extend said pitch? If Dwyane wants to stay here, he wants the team to improve. It would surprise me if he wasn't trying to do expedite that process at every possible juncture.

Going on, that article indicates Elisburg and Riley were the main men in the convo with Rose. If you recall, Andy Elisburg is the man responsible for all of the intricate monetary maneuvers with this team. He's a math/money genius. Could it be that the Heat were quietly discussing sign-and-trade proposals with Toronto (Riley told the journalist to **** off for a "moment"), and later took the opportunity to discuss how LeBron would financially fit in to the equation? I wonder what Rose was doing at the Ritz-Carlton. Is the Clippers' contingent already in Cleveland? Are they staying at the Ritz? This is all sooo interesting. 











Go Andy!! Show Chris and LeBron how they can have their pie in the sky, and eat it, too!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Andy looks like he's had his fair share of sky sized pies...so go for it!!

Pretty sure Bosh and Wade were ****ing with us all, but I feel good for our chances on landing CB4. Having Wade there with him over dinner (i'd imagine they would be discussing joining Miami at some point over that meal) can only help.

I'm so anxious right now.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

LOOOOL, and agreed on all accounts.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

How good would Team Trinity be?
By John Hollinger



> LeBron, Wade and Bosh.
> 
> The dream of every team in the free-agent chase is to unite those three All-Stars on one roster, creating a powerhouse trio unlike any the league has ever seen and seemingly ensuring a steady stream of championship parades in the coming years.
> 
> There's just one little catch for Team Trinity, regardless of the city the esteemed trio plays in: assembling the rest of the squad.
> 
> Putting three superstars together via free agency requires a full-on roster evisceration that would make even the 1998-99 Bulls shudder. Miami, for instance, is pursuing the trio by working a sign-and-trade of its last three contracted players to Toronto for Chris Bosh. If successful, the Heat could have a roster of Dwyane Wade, LeBron James, Bosh and 10 empty slots that could be filled only with second-round draft choices and minimum-wage contracts.
> 
> New Jersey, New York and Chicago could put together the triumvirate only by similarly denuding their rosters. As a result, a fair question on the eve of free agency is whether the cure is worse than the disease. Is it possible to become a contender with 10 players, including two starters, pulled off the scrap heap?
> 
> And I do mean scrap heap. It's easy to say, "Anyone would flock to play with those three!" but that isn't quite accurate. Hamstrung by an inability to pay the usual low-level salaries required to lure veterans (the midlevel or biannual exception amount), Team Trinity would be left to pick up the scraps -- replacement-level talents available for the veteran's minimum, second-round draft picks and D-Leaguers. The only respite might come from a veteran waived or bought out at midseason -- a la P.J. Brown in 2008 or Joe Smith in 2009 -- but even so, we're talking about eighth-man types.
> 
> How good could such a team be? Believe it or not, it still could be quite good -- even if the three never got a decent teammate. Using my preseason prediction model, I plugged in a team with those three players and used fairly conservative estimates for what they might produce in the coming season -- a player efficiency rating of 29 for James, 26 for Wade and 23 for Bosh. I gave James 3,100 minutes, Wade 2,850 and Bosh 2,600.
> 
> For every other minute played by Team Trinity, I inserted my replacement-level figure of a 10 PER -- this is what I input when a team has an empty rotation spot or has it filled by a player projected to produce less than 10. I never go any lower than this and have never felt a need to, as virtually anyone who produces at a lesser rate (once we include defensive value) is quickly replaced.
> 
> OK, that's my methodology; now for the result. This team, believe it or not, is projected to win 61 games.
> 
> And, of course, that is in a worst-case scenario -- it might not be filled entirely by replacement-level players. At least one decent veteran might decide it's worth taking the plunge, especially if the exposure can get him a contract next year after he's on national TV twice a week playing with Team Trinity.
> 
> Mike Miller, for instance, reportedly has meetings with both the Knicks and Heat scheduled for Thursday. While adding him to a deeper roster might not change the outlook much, having him replace 35 minutes a night of replacement-level stinkiosity would add several wins over the course of a season.
> 
> Even if Team Trinity didn't get somebody as good as Miller, a lesser player could help. In fact, pretty much any half-decent player -- C.J. Watson, let's say, or Rodney Carney -- would add a couple of wins to this projection.
> 
> On the other hand, the biggest liability for Team Trinity would be the potential of one of its three stars missing time with an injury. A prolonged absence by any one of them would turn the club into a .500 outfit; if two of them went out, it would be awful.
> 
> I should stress that all this depends on a single team amassing three superstar talents. It really works only with a James-Wade-Bosh combo; once you start replacing one of those three with a David Lee or a Joe Johnson, the rest of the roster becomes a much greater liability.
> 
> But nobody has ever put together three stars in their prime of the magnitude of James, Wade and Bosh -- in fact, if not for Kevin Durant, they would have been the top three players in PER this past season. Of course, nobody has ever surrounded three stars with an expansion team, either. Nonetheless, it says here they'll have a heck of a team -- even in Year 1, before they can start filling out the rest of the roster. About the worst I can say is that they might not be champion-caliber right away, but if not, they'll be darned close.


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/insi...umnist=hollinger_john&page=teamtrinity-100701


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Maybe I'm jumping the gun but I feel like Bosh is a given to sign with Miami. The problem is LeBron..


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> Amar'e Stoudemire isn't going to return to the Suns as he has received a better offer than anything he expects from Phoenix.
> 
> A source told FOX Sports that Stoudemire is so impressed with the deal that he could agree to it as soon as Friday, making him the first major free agent to come off the market.
> 
> Stoudemire met with the Heat on Thursday, but it isn't clear whether Miami is the team that made the offer.
> 
> He planned to visit with the Knicks on Monday and also has a meeting in the works with the Bulls.
> 
> Read more: http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archi...ould_come_off_market_by_friday/#ixzz0sWgLjSgR


...


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I dont think its us. We wouldn't have offered him without talking to Bosh/LBJ first. And we hadn't talked to them at the time we met with Amare


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



thaKEAF said:


> Maybe I'm jumping the gun but I feel like Bosh is a given to sign with Miami. The problem is LeBron..


I'm not so sure it is a given. I can see Bosh follow Lebron to Chicago to play with Rose and Noah.

I don't like that.

If Lebron goes to Knicks then I don't see Bosh following.

Also, if Lakers and Raptors are willing to do the Bynum trade, I can see Bosh going there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

tweets from Brian Windhorst, Cavs beat writer


> PDcavsinsider Heat just arrived, Pat Riley riding shotgun and smiling for cameras.
> 
> Mickey Arison and Erik Spolestra in party as well. Nobody has seen LeBron arrive yet by the way.
> 
> Alonzo Mourning also in Heat party. 40 minutes ago via TweetDeck
> 
> Here's what I hear from yesterday: LeBron interested in Nets pitch but not so much NY. NY trying at moment to secure Amare' to help cause 37 minutes ago via TweetDeck
> 
> 
> LeBron just arrived, kept Heat waiting for 40 minutes. Chillin' in a white t-shirt & shorts with a backpack. 7 minutes ago via TweetDeck
> 
> # So meeting was pushed back, Heat just got here early. LeBron arrives in Range Rover today. 3 minutes ago via TweetDeck


----------



## Sueng

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Everybody seems to be interested in the Nets proposal. What do the Nets have other than being the worst team the league? Is there perhaps any "under the table" money being offered by their Russian billionaire?


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Brook Lopez, Derrick Favors and Devin Harris.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> alanhahn Something I've been almost assured of is that LeBron won't be making an official decision by Monday. Figure later in the week.
> 1 minute ago


So don't get too excited yet


----------



## Sueng

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



B-Easy said:


> Brook Lopez, Derrick Favors and Devin Harris.


I doubt a presentation of "YOU GET TO PLAY WITH DEVIN HARRIS AND BROOK LOPEZ!" is hardly a selling point for a 12-win team. I'm seriously thinking that Russian billionaire is pulling LeBron to the side and stuffing wads of 100's in his backpack.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> NYPost_Berman Looks like Wade's people are filming a documentary on his free-agency. He stepped out of black van with camera crew.


That's be cool


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Well that sucks if so. He might take longer to decide now just so he gets more footage.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> alanhahn Wade entered hotel and announced he was "in a New York state of mind." Flirting like girl who loves chase but doesn't plan to put out.
> 3 minutes ago


Via twitter


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> WojYahooNBA Says official in LeBron chase: "If D-Wade wants to make this big play happen in Miami, he needs to stop taking meetings and commit to Heat."


Please. One call and that's all over.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Sueng said:


> I doubt a presentation of "YOU GET TO PLAY WITH DEVIN HARRIS AND BROOK LOPEZ!" is hardly a selling point for a 12-win team. I'm seriously thinking that Russian billionaire is pulling LeBron to the side and stuffing wads of 100's in his backpack.


In a few years, Lopez will be in top contention as the #1 center in the league.

But this is besides the point of the thread.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Wade2Bease said:


> Please. One call and that's all over.


He's right It's his home tram, he's gotta be the leader and show confidence, common, why would Bron or Bosh be the first to commit? Gotta be Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> He's right It's his home tram, he's gotta be the leader and show confidence, common, why would Bron or Bosh be the first to commit? Gotta be Wade


One call from Lebron to say that if Wade signs, he signs, then Wade will sign 1st. Same for Bosh and Wade.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Bosh is making a documentary according to espn


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

LOL @ Riley riding shotgun and making the team owner/billionaire sit in the back. That's why he's the man.

Could Wade's documentary crew be the HeatTV people? Maybe capturing footage to promote the "dynasty" team?

I knew Bosh would be making some kind of film about this. His twitter comments have been way too playful. It's like he's trying to throw stones in the water to make waves.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> chrisbosh I don't film my meetings. I am a professional. Having control of your own media is a distraction, but when other networks do it, it's not?
> 1 minute ago


Tweet


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Wait, so Ric Bucher is completely wrong once again?! Impossible!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> PDcavsinsider 2+ hours in, Heat still meeting with LeBron.





> Michael Wallace It's now official. Heat holding longest meet yet w/LeBron James. Miami well past 2 hrs now. Jersey got about 90 mins, Knicks got 2hrs.


...


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> Knicks pitch to LeBron:
> 
> The Knicks just finished pitching LeBron James. Their main selling point: You could make a billion dollars playing in New York. You can't earn anything close to that anywhere else.
> 
> To make the case, they commissioned a study from marketing consultant Interbrand (See the powerpoint below--hit "full screen" to view.) that says LeBron could earn close to $1 billion over his lifetime in salary and endorsements if he makes Madison Square Garden his permanent home--their high-end estimate sees him earning as much as $2 billion. That outshines the estimated $700 million he’d likely earn in Cleveland, the $690 million in Chicago, and $600 million in Miami.
> 
> It’s a crafty attack that goes right after their rivals' best case for nabbing LeBron: that his brand is so internationally recognizable, where he plays has little influence on his overall earnings. In fact, the same study claims that any generic free agent could see his lifetime earnings jump 30% by signing with the Knicks.
> 
> To come up with the numbers for the Knicks, Interbrand says it ran through 50,000 computer models of a potential LeBron career, using more than 200 variables like individual performance, fan demographics and championships. The report is light on the details of its methodology, but comes to this conclusion: LeBron has a 50% chance of earning at least $1 billion in New York. In Cleveland and Chicago the odds fall to 1%. The study put a 0% chance of LeBron making $1 billion playing for Miami.
> 
> Included in Interbrand's math: an NBA title in New York could be worth $240 million to LeBron, about $60 million more than if he brought a ring home to Cleveland, and more than double the value of a Chicago championship. Why? NYC is a huge market, the business capital of the world and home to a large (and wealthy) fan base hungry for a winning team--the Knicks haven’t held the title since 1973. LeBron already owns Cleveland, a small city with little clout. Michael Jordan’s six championships still hover over Chicago. Miami has a fickle fan base, a recent title and its own superstar in Dwayne Wade.
> 
> Over the past year, Forbes estimates that LeBron earned $43 million in salary and endorsements (including Nike, State Farm Insurance, Coke, McDonalds and Upper Deck) playing for small market Cleveland. Good money, but a billion dollars it is not.


http://blogs.forbes.com/sportsmoney...old-lebron-new-york-and-make-billion-dollars/


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> WojYahooNBA Knicks and Amar'e Stoudemire are making progress on 5 year, max contract, sources say. Framework of deal in place, talks continuing today.
> 8 minutes ago



Twotter


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> PDcavsinsider Heat just leaving, talking with Clippers officials in hallway as they come in.





> IraHeatBeat The marathon meeting between LeBron James and Heat finally is over. The presentation by Pat Riley and Co. lasted roughly 2:50, longest yet. less than 10 seconds ago via web





> PDcavsinsider Clippers joked with Heat about going over their time. Asked if Riley would be fined for it.


:laugh:


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

3 hours?!!?!

That's a lot of convincing...*knocks on wood*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> PDcavsinsider Heat had no comment, meeting lasted nearly 3 hours with lunch. They were in building for nearly 4 hours.


Well, at least we can safely say that the Heat gave it all they had.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> AlexKennedyNBA The Bulls want LeBron to make a decision now. Team is threatening to pull their offer if they don't get an answer by Saturday, says source.


bulls tryin to pressure him, not a good idea IMO..Yeah W2M agreed, i think hes most likely going back to cleveland from teh beginning for his legacys sake, there was nothing we couldadone about it, there only so much you can do. WE'll see what hpapens though


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> wallacesports Pat Riley and staff regroup for downtown lunch after marathon meeting with LeBron. Laughs and smiles all around. Good sign?


I both immensely hate all this and love it at the same time


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

from Ira


> Heat about to double back to Chicago, where meeting with David Lee is possible. Then it's off to Charlotte and Brendan Haywood on Saturday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Pat speaks:


> wallacesports Pat Riley to The Miami Herald on meet with LeBron: "It was very relaxed. We all know him. There was genuine respect."


----------



## Sueng

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Wade2Bease said:


> Pat speaks:
> wallacesports Pat Riley to The Miami Herald on meet with LeBron: "It was very relaxed. We all know him. There was genuine respect."


From what I heard, Alonzo Mourning was at that meeting. If he talked for 2 hours and 50 minutes to ask a single question....WE'RE DOOMED!!!!


----------



## BigWill33176

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

whats the longest thread in the Heat board's history? We gotta make a run on it.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Ha, I don't think this is going to be 2nd.

Something tells me it was either our Championship thread, or possibly when Wade was drafted.

But this will take the cake.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

*Riley shows LeBron James his ring during meeting*


> CLEVELAND ---- LeBron James got a close look at what has eluded him during his seven years in the NBA. And Miami Heat President Pat Riley, who met with James and his group on Friday, easily obliged.
> 
> "These people [James and his group] need to see who we are," said Riley at his hotel, shortly after his session with James. "They need to see me, Andy [Elisburg], Zo [Alonzo Mourning], Spo [coach Erik Spoelsra], Mickey [Arison] and Nick [Arison] --- and the rings."
> 
> Riley has won five NBA titles as a coach. His last with the Miami Heat in 2006.
> 
> Riley and his Heat contingent of owner Micky Arison, Senior Vice President Andy Elisburg, VP of Basketball Operations Nick Arison, VP of Player Programs Mourning and coach Spoelstra arrived at James' office in two black SUVs at 10:30 a.m. and left at 1:50 p.m.
> 
> It was the longest meeting with James by any team so far. Riley also met with James' agent, Leon Rose, the night before.
> 
> "The meeting was very relaxed," said Riley, who left the meeting cautiously optimistic. "We all know him."
> 
> Riley, along with the Los Angeles Clippers, Chicago Bulls, New Jersey Nets and New York Knicks, hope to know James a little better after this free agency recruiting process.
> 
> Riley hopes to team Dwyane Wade with another superstar like James, Chris Bosh, Carlos Boozer and or Amare Stoudemire.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Longest threads:

1. *The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (We're #2!!!)* - 1,104 posts

2. *Merged: Miami trades Marion + Banks for O'Neal + Moon*- 616 posts

3. *Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*- 612 posts and counting


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> SedanoShow Boozer who was hosted by Bulls Thursday met with them again for breakfast today? Hmmm


Hopefully we'll know more later tonight after the Bulls and Bosh have met.


----------



## -33-

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I just read that Wade is going to meet with the Bulls AGAIN this weekend.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



DQ for 3 said:


> I just read that Wade is going to meet with the Bulls AGAIN this weekend.


:uhoh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

From the highs to the lows...


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Hopefully he's distracting them from
Preping for their meeting with LeBron tomorrow.. His agent is present this time


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Riley on Wade's 2nd visit


> wallacesports Pat Riley still confident on Wade, despite 2nd visit w/Bulls: "I have a good feeling about him. We're about stability." 2 minutes ago via web





> IraHeatBeatPat Riley: "This is a very fluid process. We've had five meetings across the country over the span of 40 hours."





> IraHeatBeat More Riley: "We will continue with the process. It's still early in free agency. We feel very good with how our presentations have gone."


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I honestly think it's part of the plan, tomorrow Bulls and lebron suppos to meet so Wade will meet tonight with them to slow the process. if not why would he be in any kind of hurry to sign? He's the 2nd top FA out tehre, anyone would bend their backs for him


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> IraHeatBeat Pat Riley on Wade about to have second meeting with Bulls: "We feel very strongly about our commitment to Dwyane and our fans."


D-Wade just tweeted


> dwadeofficial
> 
> Imma start a website called What little do they know.com..l2ms


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Wade2Bease said:


> D-Wade just tweeted


Exactly..I'm telling you guys, all part of the plan!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Supposidly, Riles had a grin on his face after leaving the meeting with Bron


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

That first picture with the empty seat was funny.

Somebody with twitter needs to ask Bosh to take another pic holding a slice of pie and pointing to the sky.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Wade meeting with the Bulls twice bothers me, can't lie.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Jace said:


> Wade meeting with the Bulls twice bothers me, can't lie.


I actually take it the opposite way. It tells me they're making a last-ditch effort. They must be trying to match/top something and that means Miami has something in place.

I bet their pitch is, "We can do the big three combo here too just give us a chance to trade some players."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I hope you're right Adam. Because all I can think of is how Wade has been saying all along that he'll re-sign if the Heat are able to put better pieces around him. Well, him looking like he's second guessing coming back, is not gonna help us in recruiting players to come play with him.

Anyway, he's got a press conference set for Tuesday in Miami, alongside Zo, to promote The Summer Groove so i'm still not too nervous


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

This is really killing me.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Chad Ford just tweeted that Wade's leaning to Chicago now.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Twitter



> chadfordinsider
> 
> I've confirmed the Wade-Bulls meeting tonight. Source believes Wade is leaning toward joining Bulls ... Link coming


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Source can be anything tho and the source just "believes". This free agency thing has really made for some interesting journalism.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Adam said:


> I actually take it the opposite way. It tells me they're making a last-ditch effort. They must be trying to match/top something and that means Miami has something in place.
> 
> I bet their pitch is, "We can do the big three combo here too just give us a chance to trade some players."


But...he is meeting with his agent and the Bulls. Adrian Woj. says its seems likely Wade signs with Bulls...I cant tell how credible this is. Listening to the ticket 790. Mike Wallace believes we shouldn't take stock in anything because this is free agency and storries change every day. It still unsettles me though....poor Burnie sitting on the ledge in this bad weather.mg:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Can't wait for all this to be over. 1 day in and i'm already tired of it all.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Options are dwindling if Pat doesnt deliver. Suns dont want Amare and he is close to signing with Knicks. Gay is already gone, Johnson pretty much gone.


----------



## nivy

*Per Chad Ford: Wade Leaning to Signing With Bulls*

Did he have 2 meetings with them? Chicago is home. Unless LeBron goes to Heat, I think Bosh follows Wade to Chicago.....


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Per Chad Ford: Wade Leaning to Signing With Bulls*

Mods need to delete this F**ing thread!!!


----------



## Dre

*Re: Per Chad Ford: Wade Leaning to Signing With Bulls*

Come back with a link.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

idk why you guys closed that other thread, we all know it's true, so idk y you guys need a link its on twitter, though ti is in this thread so not saying we needed it..Just saying you guys kinda blew up on that guy for no reason


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Per Chad Ford: Wade Leaning to Signing With Bulls*

Chad Ford tweeted that a source believes that he is leaning toward signing with the Bulls. Its in he off season thread with all the other rumors.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> wallacesports Just been told 2nd meet w/Wade was at Bulls request. Wade obliged out of courtesy. Nonetheless, Heat staff back in Chi.


 the truth


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I just posted it a few minutes ago. Its scary but at the same time I can't believe anything at this point. Just a few days ago it was a foregone conclusion that Bosh and Lebron were gonna join Wade here. And now its crazier than ever.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Bulls just want something to take into their meeting with LeBron tomorrow. Wade will probably be given an ultimatum tonight. Needless to say, let's hope he doesn't take it. I don't think he will.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> idk why you guys closed that other thread, we all know it's true, so idk y you guys need a link its on twitter, though ti is in this thread so not saying we needed it..Just saying you guys kinda blew up on that guy for no reason


Dre closed it cause no link was provided. I merged it into this thread since we were already talking about it in here.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I doubt Wade would just leave without seeing what happens in Miami. If they give him that ridic ultamatium I'd think hed say okay have a good one!..?


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

This **** is really killing me though. Only sports related events more gut wrenching have been championship games and such.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5348670
Chad ford link


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Adam said:


> Bulls just want something to take into their meeting with LeBron tomorrow. Wade will probably be given an ultimatum tonight. Needless to say, let's hope he doesn't take it. I don't think he will.


This is interesting since there was a rumor(Shocking) that they were gonna give Lebron an ultimatum tomorrow.

Have the Bulls met with Bosh yet?


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Per Chad Ford: Wade Leaning to Signing With Bulls*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Mods need to delete this F**ing thread!!!


:laugh: REEFer just went off on that..

i think mad executives/FO personnel/league sources are just saying whatever the **** they feel like..and everything that comes out of there mouths ends up on twitter. As a source told me...


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

I cant believe anything anymore. Cuz if Adrian Woj. and Chad Are spot on my season tix would be worth toilet paper. I just dont believe it. Wade did tweet something sinister...hopefully it is to the detriment of the Bulls. I'll be back in five minutes and need to make a drink prob Surfer on Acid.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

W2M, yes he already has met with them..I think thats ridic if htey give LeBron a ultimatum, he'll walk away from that i'd think? I thin taht'd push him away so idk wahts gonna happen. One thigns forsure teams arent necessarly waiting on Bron, i didnt think that'd hold true


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> IraHeatBeat The meeting was requested by Bulls. A party familiar with Wade's demeanor said he is not type to turn down such a request. Just a courtesy?


I do suppose that him turning down the offer would be a huge red flag to every team in the league about his intentions to re-sign with the Heat.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Wade2Bease said:


> This is interesting since there was a rumor(Shocking) that they were gonna give Lebron an ultimatum tomorrow.
> 
> Have the Bulls met with Bosh yet?


Bulls were one of the teams that he said met with him after midnight the first day.

It's interesting that they would bring Wade in tonight. If they're trying to secure LeBron it seems it would be easier to secure Bosh and use a Bosh commit to grab LeBron. Why try and get a Wade commitment instead of Bosh?

Only thing I can think is that they either already have LeBron and they are asking Wade if he wants to come or Wade is the ringleader in this and Bosh told them, "talk to Wade." I don't think they already have LeBron considering they haven't met with him yet.

I think it's the second one and Wade and Bosh are a done deal. They're making their last ditch effort to Wade to try and tell him they can match it. That's how I see it.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Yeah ESPN claims it was Wade who asked for the meeting, other saying not it was Chicago..Anyways


> wallacesports Heat isn't planning to officially meet with D-Wade until mid-next week because it wants his other visits over and done.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Turn to espn talking about it now


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

It's just very telling that they would bring in Wade right before their meeting with LeBron, knowing that Wade is so sincerely committed to returning to Miami. Just the fact that they're bringing in Wade instead of Bosh and the timing of it. It really speaks a lot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Yeah ESPN claims it was Wade who asked for the meeting, other saying not it was Chicago..Anyways


Not by a TV at the moment. Is it Bucher saying this?

Big difference between being contacted, like Mike Wallace and Ira are stating, and what ESPN is saying.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Wade2Bease said:


> Not by a TV at the moment. Is it Bucher saying this?
> 
> Big difference between being contacted, like Mike Wallace and Ira are stating, and what ESPN is saying.


Watching it now. It's just J.A. Adande responding to the quote from Chad Ford and filling air space with talk.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



> Chris_Broussard Exact words of source on Bulls' supposed ultimatum to LeBron - "absolutely false!!"


Ultimatium is false..I feel liek even listening to these new breakthrough's are useless


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Woj was just on 790, Here's a recap from a poster on realgm


> Bulls want a commitment from Wade before they go to LeBron possibly.
> 
> Woj says LeBron is hesistant to join Wade in Miami. Lack of complimentary players in Miami, solid young role players in Miami along w/Rose and Noah.
> 
> Guys will have to take less $ to play in Chicago...and both guys will lose by going to Chicago.
> 
> Bosh and Wade are almost tied at the hip.
> 
> In any scenario aside from Wade/LeBron together, it's gonna be Wade/Bosh together.
> 
> What if Wade/LeBron play together in Chicago...where does Bosh go?
> Woj: Maybe Knicks back out of Stoudemire??
> 
> Raptors willing to do sign and trade so Bosh could end up in Houston, Lakers, etc?
> 
> Woj's sources = He cannot give any info on his sources whether it's from Wade's camp, the Bulls, etc. Claims he's confident in his sources.
> 
> Wade's mind is open to what is out there. Maybe asking himself if he should take less $$, and jump on the Bulls w/their roster.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Chad ford claimed it, but they had neither bucher or Ford in teh studio


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Wade2Bease said:


> Woj was just on 790, Here's a recap from a poster on realgm


So it's exactly what I said?

Wade and Bosh is already in place. Chicago had to go to Wade to make a last-ditch effort before their meeting with LeBron tomorrow. Let's hope he declines.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Adam said:


> So it's exactly what I said?


Yup.

If its true, then I guess those of us who thought there was no way Lebron would play down because of his ego were right. I dont wanna hear about how he thinks the role players arent good enough. That's a bunch of bull****. 

You gotta chance to build around 3 top 10 players, all in their prime, and you're worried about the role players?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

Should I change the name of this thread to free agent rumor thread?



> ByTimReynolds
> 
> The Wade meeting with Bulls is over. Now back to rumors and insanity, already in progress.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

You could just put (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE) next to the title.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*

It's already over? Sounds like it went as well as a Shyamalan movie.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Don't do it, Dwyane...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Organized Chaos said:


> You could just put (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE) next to the title.


Good suggestion :cheers:


Adam said:


> It's already over? Sounds like it went as well as a Shyamalan movie.


Yeah, that was pretty quick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I do not see him leaving the Lakers, but both Bucher and Ford seem to think that we'd be interested in Derek Fisher if he doesnt find a way to re-sign with them.

And its another punch to the gut...


> ChiTribuneLive CSN has confirmed that Wade and Bosh are both currently at Henry Thomas' office with #Bulls management #Heat #freeagency #NBA


They dont have the cap room to sign both to max deals, and they still have yet to meet up with Lebron. If this is true, what could they be trying to do?


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I don't know, but I don't have a good feeling about it.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

God forbid, if he does, this might make him public enemy #1.

I mean, I love the guy, but to go on national TV (ABC) as well as ESPN, and plenty local sources saying you don't want to leave, you're going to stay, etc. etc....man.

I don't even want to think about it.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'm just gonna start drinking, heavily...


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Liquor, beer, liquor, beer...mix it up if you want to black out.

I'm about ready to...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> IraHeatBeat Despite all the craziness, agent Mark Bartelstein confirms that the Heat is moving forward with interview tonight in Chicago of David Lee.


...


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Could Miami afford Wade/Bosh/Lee? How much would they have left after that?


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Something could have changed for Chicago. Wonder what scrub team out there may have taken on Luol Deng. Half this league needs to be retracted just to remove the idiot GM's.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> The Knicks have been virtually eliminated from contention for LeBron James, according to a report from Yahoo's Adrian Wojnarowski.
> 
> James' camp categorized New York's presentation as 'lacking preparedness and organization.'
> 
> Aspects of the Nets' presentation earlier on Thursday were similar in nature to New York's and were 'sharper' and 'edgier'.
> 
> James has reservations about the possibility of his earning potential being greater in New York than in Cleveland to make up a $30M difference in salary.
> 
> Read more: http://basketball.realgm.com/src_wi...virtually_eliminated_by_lebron/#ixzz0sZdvipnS


How the **** could you not come prepared for this? They basically had like two seasons to prepare. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> chrisbosh Chicago's next. This is the last of the day. 1 minute ago via UberTwitter





> IraHeatBeat For those who need to exhale, Wade's agent Henry Thomas just texted here and said "no signing imminent." This is just part of big picture.


:combust:


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

if that's truth, then the NY FO needs to just one themselves. Spend two years house cleaning, to have the broad show up, and you don't have any rubbers. smh.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Even that big picture statement is vague as hell. Who's big picture are we talking about? :laugh: :sigh:


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



thaKEAF said:


> How the **** could you not come prepared for this? They basically had like two seasons to prepare. :laugh:


Holy ****. :laugh:


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wade has Riley like..


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

My sources tell me that Chicago is running scared because Lebron is leaning Cleveland....hence they called back Wade because thy know he has the pull with all the free agents. Bosh wants Miami...he looked for a crib here and was at Irie Weekend soaking up Miami. Wade is not the kind of guy to lead on the team that draftd him #5 and developed his game and stamina. He has said that Miami is more loyal than Chicago..scuffs at the thought of playing for NY and wouldnt leave a great situation for an uncertain one.......ok i gotta stop right now im a bit tipsy..whoa!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> And if all of this is keeping you up, or away from holiday beer and brats, Wade's agent says "no decision" has been reached on any of this.


Ira aint helping at all :laugh:


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

DRINK WATER, REEF!

SOBER UP, WE NEED THIS!

(oh, let Pat know my YMCA is willing to talk a sign-and-trade for that deal we talked about in the other thread)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

http://twitter.com/ChiTribuneLive

they are now covering their ass by saying that Wade and Bosh werent necessarily in the meeting together.



> @metsfanmurph Both players being at Thomas' office at the same time does not mean necessarily that BOTH were meeting with Bulls at same time


I know its only 140 characters but my goodness, be more ****ing specific next time


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

oh ****, ahh wade+bosh+thomas discussing possibilities with Bulls....then a second rumbling suggest Toronto is primed for a S/T to clear space for Bosh in Chicago.....but......I think it is all a bluff....a smokescreen....Dwyane wouldn't be so vile, not to Heatsville...not to the folks who made him kiss their babies...not to Burnie who vowed not to come down from the roof of the AAA til Wade signs with us.... :C


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> ChrisMannixSI
> 
> Sources involved are saying Wade is seriously considering Chicago's offer but a lot of execs aren't buying it. Think Miami still in control.


...


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Rain drops keep falling on my head...... :whistling:


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Only way I think Wade would ever even consider going elsewhere is if Bosh went on his own to Houston S/T and Boozer went to Chicago shutting out Miami with Amare going to NY. I doubt it happens. 

You'll end up with Bosh or Boozer. Pray it's Bosh though because I don't think you're going anywhere with Boozer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> PDcavsinsider Several execs I've talked to doubt Wade to Chicago noise. Most still say follow money, most money in Miami.


...


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



thaKEAF said:


> How the **** could you not come prepared for this? They basically had like two seasons to prepare. :laugh:


Article was complete BS

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/67770/20100702/knicks_deny_theyre_out_of_lebron_hunt_suggest_ulterior_motives/#ixzz0sZRG8oOk


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> ByTimReynolds Wade after meeting: "Things are getting very interesting," he said.
> 
> ByTimReynolds All that's happening is this: Dwyane Wade is reviewing all his options. It's how anyone would make the right decision. (So chill.) 1 minute ago via TweetDeck


...


----------



## Sueng

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'm pretty sure by the time this is all done: we're all going to sue the NBA for giving us heart attacks.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I hate this. I hate this, so much.

If Dwyane returns, he owes us some kind words and a few more championships. I was hoping if he left the announcement would be immediate. This is a slow, hot knife being plunged into our belly. Mercy, please.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Chicago Bulls executives pressed Dwyane Wade(notes) for a commitment on Friday afternoon, but the star free-agent guard wasn’t ready to make such a leap to leave the Miami Heat, a league source told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> The Bulls were pushing for a commitment to arm them in a meeting set for Saturday with LeBron James(notes) in Cleveland. Officials will now try to work over James on constructing an All-Star free-agent alliance in Chicago.
> 
> The Bulls and Wade met for a second time on Friday and talked deeper about what it would take to sway Wade back to his hometown. Chris Bosh(notes) joined Wade and the Bulls for part of the meeting in the office of agent Henry Thomas, who represents both players. There are scenarios where the Bulls could try to work an arrangement for all three players to join them – presumably engineering a sign-and-trade with Toronto for Bosh – but the most likely partnership would come with Wade and James or Wade and Bosh.


Link

And exhale...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

And breathe in again :laugh:


> SedanoShow
> 
> Just got a phone call. I may have some news coming. Trying to get all my ducks in a row and get ALL the details before i put it out there.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

****in Chicago biting our style...


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Should we go sign Raymond Felton and re-sign Haslem and go down to $29 million just like Chicago and then we will have a roster? We could do that whenever we want. Surely Wade realizes this. This talk about Chicago having the better roster is nonsense.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> Should we go sign Raymond Felton and re-sign Haslem and go down to $29 million just like Chicago and then we will have a roster? We could do that whenever we want. Surely Wade realizes this. *This talk about Chicago having the better roster is nonsense.*


C'mon now...i know there roster ain't ALL that, but they definitely got an advantage at the least. Rose and Noah play the 2 most difficult positions to fill in the NBA, and they're pretty damn good players at that. Not to mention, in Noah you have a TRUE C, who can guard the other natural 5's on contending teams like Dwight/Bynum.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

They're overrated.

Let's offer Boozer a max right now and go down to $29 million and then would we have a roster?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Here's what Sedano tweeted about


> Here's what I'm hearing, Stephen A. Smith saying Knicks trying to lure Amare, Joe Johnson & LeBron. There would have to be paycuts involved
> 
> Thats reason Wade & Bosh decided take Bulls meeting when Bulls called. Figuring theyll need all help they can get to get past NY if happens
> 
> So, Pat has his work cut out to figure out how to possibly create a better team around Wade & Bosh who seemed connected at the hip


If true, and we all should know now to take these rumors for nothing, and if Lerbron is all about winning, then why the hell would he go with that trio instead of coming down here with Wade and Bosh?


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> They're overrated.
> 
> Let's offer Boozer a max right now and go down to $29 million and then would we have a roster?


I'm not saying they're the greatest in the league or anything, but c'mon Rose is young and good. Noah does his job well. And Noah's main value is in the position he plays. 

In comparison, Bease is redundant...and Mario (as it pains me to say) is not a solidified PG yet...therefore their situation actually IS better...although it is somewhat exaggerated. 

Except Boozer plays the same position as Bosh. so what do you think?


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Here's what Sedano tweeted about


oh really good, so now we've moved into 3rd place it seems...? 

I love how we were the one team trying to sell a big 3...now every gotdamn squad is claiming they can/want to do it..just to land these dudes. smh. 

more beer, more beer :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Remember when we were all looking forward to July 1, 2010 getting here? :laugh:


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Look. By tomorrow at noon....the pendulum is going to swing in a different direction once again. Just when one team has the upper hand, the tide changes. Don't feed the rumor troll---->:aznzen:


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Rather Unique said:


> I'm not saying they're the greatest in the league or anything, but c'mon Rose is young and good. Noah does his job well. And Noah's main value is in the position he plays.
> 
> In comparison, Bease is redundant...and Mario (as it pains me to say) is not a solidified PG yet...therefore their situation actually IS better...although it is somewhat exaggerated.
> 
> Except Boozer plays the same position as Bosh. so what do you think?


I'm not a fan of Rose. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> wallacesports Not sure if it's been out there, but Heat considering undrafted Duke sharpshooter Jon Scheyer for summer league. half a minute ago via mobile web


Chris Quinn 2.0!


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

try to relive your stress by laughing here. :vuvuzela:


----------



## TheDarkPrince

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> Should we go sign Raymond Felton and re-sign Haslem and go down to $29 million just like Chicago and then we will have a roster? We could do that whenever we want. Surely Wade realizes this. This talk about Chicago having the better roster is nonsense.


Rose>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>The 2 plays currently on the Heat roster. And that's not adding Noah, Gibson and Deng. The Bulls roster is better currently then the Heat.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> All along, Pat Riley’s plan as President of the Heat was to convince Wade to take a paycut and offer all three (Wade, LeBron and Bosh) deals averaging approximately $15.7 mil….with opt-outs after three years. But since Bosh wants the max at all cost (and he’s trying to get it in a sign-and-trade deal with Houston), it changed the game for everyone. Especially Miami and New York.





> The good news for LeBron is that he has the option of choosing any team he wants to play for. The bad news is that D-Wade will be pushing for him to make a decision quickly. Otherwise D-Wade may make it for LeBron James, himself.
> 
> If D-Wade elects to stop waiting for LeBron to commit to Miami — or becomes convinced it’s not going to work out because of Bosh’ reluctance to settle for less than the Max — then he’ll have the choice of committing to Chicago (where his two children can be close to both parents, since Wade’s soon-to-be ex lives in Chicago) or head to New York.


http://stephena.com/?p=953


Stephen A. Smith (there's more in the link)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

From Ken Berger


> One powerful agent, speaking to CBSSports.com on condition of anonymity Friday night, ridiculed the LeBron-Wade-Bosh recruiting mania as "a bunch of egomaniacs starved for attention who think the world revolves them. They can't get enough of themselves." The agent, who is involved in numerous free-agent and trade scenarios, said of a LeBron-Wade pairing, "I don't see that happening." The most likely outcome, the agent said, was for Bosh to land in Chicago by himself -- forming an impressive trio with Derrick Rose, Noah and Deng -- while Wade re-signed in Miami and James in Cleveland. Boring, but more realistic, the agent said.


link


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

If all these media people are right then I'm going to let out a big fat I told you so because I wanted Amare over RuBosh and then I wanted Felton and to call it a day.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

If all else fails..


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

You'd figure Wade would wanna get far as **** away from that 7:30 X-wife of his.... I find it hard to believe, the HEAT can't give Bease away for a pick and a TPE, if they really needed to clear room to max out all these dudes. Anyways, i never believed a word StephenA said, and i'm not going to start now..

And that agent sounds frustrated as hell he ain't getting in on all the money action b/w the 3 top dog FA's.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*










Just remember what you told us, Dwyane...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

As much as it sucks right now, its gonna be fun to go through this thread and read all the rumors that were put out there once this is all said and done. Especially if we get who we want (which at this point is Wade and Bosh)


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Not sure I buy that Sedano/SAS (who is already apparently squirming out of his earlier claim) report. He even recently said it's either here or Cleveland. Wade and Bosh know if they commit to Miami they can automatically and much more easily bring in a third, really good guy. Don't discount trade possibilities as well.

And this is amid reports the Knicks are out of the LeBron running. Not to mention, Amare will take the max anywhere if he's offered it. He's already close to a max deal with NY, and how would they have room to bring in LeBron and Joe (another max offer on the table)? Not sure they'd be willing to take that drastic of a paycut. I'd think we could easily throw a wrench in the Knicks' plan by offering one or two of those guys the max.

I'm getting a feeling the holdup is LeBron's unwillingness to see himself play here (something many of us suspected all along, go R-Star!). I'm sure the lack of legacy ties to the organization, coupled with a recent-memory, first championship pioneered by his friend whose team he's joining, are turn-offs for him. I was kind of hoping the staff wouldn't wear their rings to the meeting, to show they have their sights set on future chips, but they made a point to all be rocking them. There's definitely a bit of a mental hurdle James needs to overcome to come down here. I was hoping Riley would take care of that today.

With Wade and LeBron on the perimeter, Rose is just not an ideal PG. Those two averaged a combined 15 assists last year. We'd just need a combo-guard who can stick threes and play D. Fisher might be available. Watson fits the bill. Those guys are fairly easy to find. Chalmers might be ready to play the role, even. 

Also, I'd hope the Heat are stressing Beasley can still be somewhat of an asset. This conjecture around the league that he has absolutely no value can't be true. Many productive players have had way more off-the-court issues. Mike produces at a very high level for his age and value, especially considering the on-the-court restrictions and limited minutes.

I guess the best case scenario right now is that this is a big show, coupled with an enemy thwarting tactic. We can only hope the three are poised to sign here, but want to mess with the media, extend their documentaries, and mess with the Bulls plans a little bit (maybe to see Boozer/Stoudemire sign elsewhere?).

The one tweet I'll hold close to my heart was Michael Wallace's about the Heat contingent being seen at lunch after the LeBron meeting with laughs and smiles all around. Hopefully those weren't extinguished by Dwyane's second Bulls meeting.

One thing is clear. If Dwyane leaves, or is even seriously considering leaving, he hates us. He hates this organization. Unlike the Cavs or Raptors, the Heat need to know right away if they're losing their guy. If it comes too late, welcome Michael Beasley to the Heat's leading scorer column.

Oi.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Great post Jace. 



> Ira Winderman IraHeatBeat
> 
> Wade in his words: "It's going to take the weekend for everyone to think about what they want to do. This is not an easy decision to make."


Still dont know how he could leave Miami, while still having to play a big part in "The Summer Groove" alongside Zo.

Not Heat quite Heat related but..


> The appearance of Knicks GM Donnie Walsh in a wheelchair due to a neck problem and the frumpy, unimpressive Jim Dolan didn’t provide James with an image of vibrancy.


:rotf:


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Great post Jace.
> 
> 
> Still dont know how he could leave Miami, while still having to play a big part in "The Summer Groove" alongside Zo.


If people seriously consider Lebron leaving Cleveland, then Dwade leaving Summer Grove in the wind isn't that surprising. Specially with Zo still there...most people i know still call it ZSG anyways...


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I hadn't read the new stuff before that last post. Riley needs to trade Beasley for space, NOW. Give away picks, whatever it takes. It's worth not missing out on Wade, alone. I don't give a **** who we get at this point, if we lose Wade, it's over for basketball down here.

1.9%. That's why this isn't an automatic choice. That's the chance the Bulls had of getting the number 1 pick. Man, they always **** us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Rather Unique said:


> If people seriously consider Lebron leaving Cleveland, then Dwade leaving Summer Grove in the wind isn't that surprising. Specially with Zo still there...most people i know still call it ZSG anyways...


Its moreso about the week long appearances throughout South Florida, ending with the all star basketball game that will be full of Heat fans. 

Talk about an awkward situation.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Its moreso about the week long appearances throughout South Florida, ending with the all star basketball game that will be full of Heat fans.
> 
> Talk about an awkward situation.


Lose/lose situation for sure...he ducks it and he's going to look bad, since it's for charity and all. He shows up, he's going to get BOOed the **** off the court. (myself included) assuming he were to leave, of course. 

We gotta stop talking this negatively...let's emit some positive aura :laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

:lol: @ Jace bugging out when he read all that he missed. Have a drink my friend.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Man that Wade quote scares me. I wish he'd grow a pair and just sign his super-max down here. Everything would fall nicely into place afterward. Why does he need to follow LeBronn around. LeBron and Dwyane would be an incredibly pairing, but it's not vital to their success, and speaks volumes about Dwyane's confidence if that's what he's holding out for. 

Him being a flip-floppy coquette is counterproductive to the goal HE'S STATED FOR THE PAST TWO YEARS. Sorry, but unless something is really in place behind the scenes, he's pissing me the hell off. He's really making Riley's job extremely difficult.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> wallacesports Perhaps last tweet of the night. Heat showed no interest Friday in matching Knicks' 5-yr, $100 million offer to Amare.


Interesting..


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I took half a valium already. No alcohol in my apt right now.

Can I say valium?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Jace said:


> Him being a flip-floppy coquette is counterproductive to the goal HE'S STATED FOR THE PAST TWO YEARS. Sorry, but unless something is really in place behind the scenes, he's pissing me the hell off. He's really making Riley's job extremely difficult.


Exactly what I said about 200 posts ago :laugh:

Him looking like he's second guessing being here is not gonna help Riley get the help that Wade has asked for.

But the Heat apparently showing no reluctance to match the Amare offer is interestning. Either they have something in place or they just feel that they can get Boozer for less than that if it came down to it.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Boozer is like that ****ing guy in The Notebook. Just building a house or something. He knows James Marsden is gonna **** it up like he always does in every movie and he will win in the end.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Jace, your frustration maybe the same as mine. 

It seems like it's a chicken and egg thing. Wade won't commit til he sees help. Bosh won't commit til either Wade or Lebron does. Hence the huge stalement.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> ByTimReynolds In Chicago tonight, Dwyane Wade indicates he, James and Bosh "will take the weekend ... to think about what they want to do."


Cant one of the ****ers be their own man?


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> Boozer is like that ****ing guy in The Notebook. Just building a house or something. He knows James Marsden is gonna **** it up like he always does in every movie and he will win in the end.


Never seen that ****. But IMO we got Booze in our pocket. He knows it, we know it. My only question is will Dwade be satisfied with that, if that's what it comes down to...

i'm starting to think otherwise, but who knows...


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> ByTimReynolds In Chicago tonight, Dwyane Wade indicates he, James and Bosh "will take the weekend ...* to circle jerk to all this attention*."


*fixed. you know that's what they're about.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

They should all just show up at UFC 116 tomorrow in the front row. That would be epic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> They should all just show up at UFC 116 tomorrow in the front row. That would be epic.


Each wearing a different teams hat :|


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

^Lebron calls Yankees!!! :laugh:


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Bullets, Buffalo Braves and a Sonics hat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Just to clear this up


> KCJHoop Clearing up earlier misinformation, Bulls did NOT meet with Wade/Bosh together. Wade at agent's office. Bosh met Bulls there, then to UC.





> sportsguy33
> 
> Stephen A. Smith is reporting that Stephen A. Smith's report was incorrect. http://stephena.com/?p=953


:laugh:


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I have a bad feeling that we're not gonna be in a good situation when the dust settles :sigh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

So looks like we should've gone the develop Beasley route as opposed to the win 47 games route. If we'd thrown Mike out for 35+ mpg and not treated him like a bastard son, he'd have _some _value around the league.

The Heat not even bothering to match Amar'e is the best news we have to go by now.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Jace said:


> So looks like we should've gone the develop Beasley route as opposed to the win 47 games route. If we'd thrown Mike out for 35+ mpg and not treated him like a bastard son, he'd have _some _value around the league.
> 
> *The Heat not even bothering to match Amar'e is the best news we have to go by now*.


Who knows what the bolded means, since we stated that Boozer was as good as our #2 at the BIG PF FA option...

As for the Bease thing, all that bastard son BS was done to keep Wade/Haslem happy by being a "winning" team. Let's see if that was for no reason...


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Gx said:


> I have a bad feeling that we're not gonna be in a good situation when the dust settles :sigh:


Get those bad gut feelings outta here!!! We need positivity... remember guys "positive energy and purity of the game" - The Great Erik Spoelstra. 


:laugh: oh lord..


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

UD diehards: Think he'll even consider us if Dwyane leaves? If he does I guess he's our new franchise player.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> chrisbosh I'm done with my visits... For now at least. I need some rest.


Even when there's nothing to read into, I find myself trying :laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

last night def. left me more at ease...As of right now, who the **** knows what's going to go down.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Even when there's nothing to read into, I find myself trying :laugh:


Does he mean for good? Or just for today...

And if for good, did we even get a real meeting with him? Or was it just that short one the first night of FA. There was a rumor going around that we were going to meet with him and Wade on Monday. Anyone heard anything about that?


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

We met with Chris in full on Thursday.

I'm having trouble buying that SAS report. Would Amare of all people pass up on a max offer to play with James and Johnson? With his questionable knees and eye, you'd think he'd take all of the guaranteed money possible. Not to mention his repeated "I deserve a max deal" statements. SAS is a Knicks fan, and this reeks of subterfuge.

If true, though, why not try not make that happen now, here with Dwyane, Joe, and Amare? We have more money for that scenario. We have a functional front office. This is silly.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Did Carlos Arroyo bang Dwyane's mom?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Gx said:


> Does he mean for good? Or just for today...
> 
> And if for good, did we even get a real meeting with him? Or was it just that short one the first night of FA. *There was a rumor going around that we were going to meet with him and Wade on Monday. Anyone heard anything about that?*


I somehow missed this rumor. Where did you see that one?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> jalenrose
> 
> #NBA Breaking News(rumor has it)FA's Wade/Bosh hv made up their minds to play AGAINST Lebron so don't expect all 3 to play 2gether! WOW.


everyone has sources..

Of course he leaves out the team. Just another jackass that wants some publicity.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> everyone has sources..
> 
> Of course he leaves out the team. Just another jackass that wants some publicity.


no team or source..****in pathetic. Go cameo a rap video Jrose.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> I somehow missed this rumor. Where did you see that one?


Just something I had seen on twitter, probably means nothing I guess if no one else has heard anything.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Jalen deleted that tweet. Might have heard something different from another 'source'


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Gx said:


> Just something I had seen on twitter, probably means nothing I guess if no one else has heard anything.


Yeah, I think something that big would've been reported by everyone.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Play Jalen like he's talkin out his ass if you want...don't be cryin tommorow...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dre™ said:


> Play Jalen like he's talkin out his ass if you want...don't be cryin tommorow...


Hey, I hope he's right and its Miami. But all these people are talking out their ass. These last 2 days have shown that. 

He said he only deleted the messages cause it had his location on it and stands by what he tweeted. We'll see.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

It just occurred to me we're the only space team that stands to lose a major piece, while also missing out on others.

We have more to lose than anyone. NJ, CHI, LA, and even NY will be OK if they miss out on one of the top 3. We won't, save for maybe LeBron.

Tomorrow I'm sure we'll hear LeBron is mulling over offers from Olympiacos and Real Madrid, and Dwyane is considering going back to Maruette and studying medicine. Chris Bosh will choose to play SF in LA so he can pursue his film career.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Hey, I hope he's right and its Miami. But all these people are talking out their ass. These last 2 days have shown that.
> 
> He said he only deleted the messages cause it had his location on it and stands by what he tweeted. We'll see.


Jalen would hear that in the NBA player circle before a journalist would.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> @ csnbullsinsider
> Unconfirmed speculation has Bulls putting deal in place to send Deng to Portland for Jerryd Bayless and Joel Pryzbilla.


If that **** happens just hand the Bulls the ****in trophy straight up...


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Are they gaining money in doing that? 

**** they should've dumped Deng for a loaf of bread so they can bring everyone over.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

according to this guy, if Bulls do that it opens up 2 full max spots and both contracts expire after the year is over.

****in bastard Bulls...


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

They can move Bayless somewhere and get someone to guard Dwight Howard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dre™;6311212 said:


> Jalen would hear that in the NBA player circle before a journalist would.


Jalen also tweeted a week or two ago that Lebron would not be going back to Cleveland so he puts himself out there. Like I said, I hope he's right and its Miami. 

Bulls would be saving around $1.6 million in that deal. You'd need $33 million for two max slots. They'd probably need to trade Johnson or Gibson to get to that no?


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dre™ said:


> They can move Bayless somewhere and get someone to guard Dwight Howard.


Noah AND Pryz can't at least slow him down...?


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

For the most part one on one he could get what he wanted off them. But there's a lot to be said for having someone his size who can neutralize him, you completely transform the Magic.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Im stressing so bad right now...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



MB30 said:


> Im stressing so bad right now...


Ha, you werent hear when this news began to break. Talk about stressing :laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dre™ said:


> For the most part one on one he could get what he wanted off them. But there's a lot to be said for having someone his size who can neutralize them, you completely transform the Magic.


if that's the case with those two...then there's only 1 maybe 2 or 3 "Dwight stoppers" out there. No more than a handful. I mean you can't have the perfect team. 

IMO Noah AND Pryz would be enough, throwing themselves at Dwight all night, using up all 12 fouls.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Ha, you werent hear when this news began to break. Talk about stressing :laugh:


for real, all that nonsense got me nice n drunk. :laugh:


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Noone's saying it's easy to find one..but why not go for the perfect team when a lot of teams would love to have a young scorer like Bayless...who's never really got his just burn yet. If you go through the trouble of moving heaven and earth for a big 3 what's Jerryd Bayless?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I was really hoping we'd have netted Amare or Bosh by now - wish these *******s would stop being diva's and just make a decision.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dre™ said:


> Noone's saying it's easy to find one..but why not go for the perfect team when a lot of teams would love to have a young scorer like Bayless...who's never really got his just burn yet. If you go throw the trouble of moving heaven and earth for a big 3 what's Jerryd Bayless?


oh, i'd try that **** too.. I'm far from a Bayless fan. :laugh: just saying Noah AND Pryz would be scary enough, and i don't see any takers on Bayless for an Elite post defender.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Lebron will probably make his decision Monday and the dominoes will fall with him. He has to see all his teams first, then get a good holiday to think it over.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Yeah it sounds like they're all gearing for a Monday announcement. I heard about that Bulls trade earlier. Rose/Bayless are similar in that they both are better scorers, but Bayless can shoot much better. They'd make a nice pair who could even play together. Suddenly Chicago looks much more likely to net 2/3rds of the big 3, perhaps too good to pass up. Hopefully one of them isn't Dwyane. I'd hate to see him completely contradict his "loyalty" comments. It wouldn't just be him going to that team, but him leaving in general when we've done a lot to try to keep him here.

I'd settle for Wade-Boozer-Haywood-Miller at this point. That CHI team would slaughter us, but hey, it's something. Chicago copied our space idea, lucked into Rose over us, and as a result have passed us in the space race. 


...at least Cook is gone?


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Of all the teams who could end up with a better team than us after this summer, it has to be Chicago...:nonono:


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

:combust: ahhhh.. major hangover...any news? Wade better be bluffing with Chicago, otherwise he'd be a loser for life in my mind for raping this franchise...getting it pregnant and leaving it to find for itself. On another note...perhaps his heart is really set on Miami and is simply meeting with the Bulls to make ammends for his "disloyalty" comments with no intentions of aligning himself with them. 

By 12 noon the pendulum will shift again.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

:combust: ahhhh.. major hangover...any news? Wade better be bluffing with Chicago, otherwise he'd be a loser for life in my mind for raping this franchise...getting it pregnant and leaving it to find for itself. On another note...perhaps his heart is really set on Miami and is simply meeting with the Bulls to make ammends for his "disloyalty" comments with no intentions of aligning himself with them. 

By 12 noon the pendulum will shift again.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wade video leaving after second meeting http://www.csnchicago.com/07/02/10/Sam-Wade-meets-with-Bulls-for-second-tim/landing.html?blockID=265196&feedID=661


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> WojYahooNBA: Source briefed on meeting with Bulls Friday tells Y! that Dwyane Wade's interest in Chicago is "for real," and "There's still LeBron hope."


 Twotter


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Chris_Broussard: I hear that heading into Saturday, New Jersey had made the most impressive pitch to LeBron thus far


Dang.. This isn't looking good for us in anyway


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

The second LeBron committs to someone like New Yersey or Cleveland, we have to make an immediate offer to Boozer, Miller, Haywood, etc. That group plus Wade can win.

I'm not panicking about Wade at all until the Heat meet with him again. You all don't think Riley and Company haven't prepared a whole package to show him and sell him on? They knew they'd have to address this.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

IraHeatBeat Spoke with an agent who is very tuned in. He laughed 
off Wade departure concerns. "It's all a smokescreen," the reputable agent said. 
less than a minute ago via web


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'm only scared if Lebron teams up with one of STAT or Bosh or maybe Booze (and of course Wade) in Chicago. Outside of that, I don't really care. Wade + just one of STAT or Bosh or Booze is good enough to put us in contention in the East with the right pieces around them.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> IraHeatBeat Spoke with an agent who is very tuned in. He laughed
> off Wade departure concerns. "It's all a smokescreen," the reputable agent said.
> less than a minute ago via web


This report makes me feel a lot better tbh. Especially after all the negative stuff we've been hearing. As long as Lebron doesn't go to Chicago, and we keep Wade, I'll be happy.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> *@mikebeasleysr* Mark my word,the heat are going to regret trading mike


Someone with "sources" on another board says Bosh to Miami in a sign and trade is done. Though he also claimed LeBron to the Nets will be announced on the 4th. This stuff is annoying...


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Jace said:


> Someone with "sources" on another board says Bosh to Miami in a sign and trade is done. Though he also claimed LeBron to the Nets will be announced on the 4th. This stuff is annoying...


That falls in line with


> Chris_Broussard: I hear that heading into Saturday, New Jersey had made the most impressive pitch to LeBron thus far


I could definitely see both of those things happening.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

The only thing that scares me is ESPN is very reputable, they usually turn out accurate (I feel like). On the other hand Michael Wallace focuses on just the heat so should have better sources inside the org. Idk who to believe.. And why would Beasleys dad be saying this unless he was traded forsure? He's got a private twotter account (like u can't view his tweete unless he gives u permission) r u sure that he actually wrote that


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'm ok with that. I can't see Lebron that stupid for going to NY. There is nothing there to help him. Brook Lopez and Harris? Really? Whatever floats your boat.

I guess it is better than Knicks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

"Wade's greatest games" is beginning on Sun Sports. 1st game up is Hornets-Heat game 1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wade and Bosh went out to dinner again last night with their agent, Henry Thomas. TMZ caught them

http://www.tmz.com/videos?autoplay=true&mediaKey=0bfc941c-b585-4616-ac6e-1023b9f56854


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

*Bulls-Wade downplayed, with Heat continuing other free-agent pursuits*


> While the inner circles may have gone silent, with Miami Heat guard Dwyane Wade and Toronto Raptors forward Chris Bosh seemingly done with the NBA free-agency interview process for now, concerns about Wade bolting for Chicago were being downplayed Saturday.
> 
> A leading agent told the Sun Sentinel that he views Wade's apparent receptiveness to Bulls overtures as "a smokescreen."
> 
> "Dwyane," the agent said, "is not signing with Chicago."
> 
> Another leading agent said that also was his perception.
> 
> In the wake of his Friday meeting with the Bulls in Chicago, Wade asked for patience.
> 
> "It's going to take the weekend for everyone to think about what they want to do," he said late Friday upon emerging from the office of his Chicago-based agent, Henry Thomas. "This is not an easy decision to make and everyone thinks it is."
> 
> Bosh, who has met with the Heat, New Jersey Nets and New York Knicks, in addition, to the Heat, signaled timeout on his Twitter feed.
> 
> "I'm done with my visits," Bosh posted. "For now at least. I need some rest."
> 
> It also is a process that has led to rampant speculation. While Wade and Bosh crossed paths Friday in Thomas' office, it was a matter of Wade completing his session with the Bulls and Bosh entering for his meeting that would take him to the United Center, where Wade had visited Thursday with the Bulls.
> 
> "He's enjoying the process," a party familiar with Wade's approach said.
> 
> Thomas, who also represents Bosh, vowed entering the process that he would not put his clients in package deals.
> 
> "I really am approaching it individually for each of my individual guys. It's not just Dwyane and Chris," he told the Sun Sentinel. "The one thing is each deal is its own deal. For me, the mandate is that every deal is its own deal."
> 
> Wade said that also would be the case when it came to possibly playing alongside Cleveland Cavaliers free-agent forward LeBron James, who is in the process of taking Saturday presentations from the Cavaliers and Bulls in Cleveland.
> 
> "We're both going to make our own decisions," Wade said of being linked to James. "Of course, we're real good friends. But, you know, we're on two different pages right now. He's in Cleveland; I'm in Chicago.
> 
> "We're doing two different things. I don't know."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

*D-Wade: My Decision's Based on 40 Years, Not 10*


> D-Wade plays chess, not checkers.
> 
> The much sought-after free agent, fresh off two meetings with the Bulls, says his decision on where to play is based on what's good for his long-term future.
> 
> "At the end of the day your decision goes on what's best for you and your family," Wade said outside Trump Tower Saturday morning. "I think that the organizations I've been brought in to meet with are all good organizations. And all can add something to my life, and not just basketball-wise. I understand that if myself and another guy and we have some good players around we'll be good. To me it's about what makes forty years of my life and not just about the next ten."





> Asked whether Chicago had a better chance because he grew up here, Wade admitted the city had a certain resonance in his heart.
> 
> "I love Chicago ... this is the place where my vision of becoming an NBA player came true," Wade said. "I think a lot of people surprised of it because of certain comments and the way that things have been portrayed in the media," referring to comments he made in May questioning whether the Bulls were loyal to their former players.
> 
> "It was one of the first things addressed in the meeting," Wade said. "We've cleared it up, and they totally understand what I was saying. It's over."
> 
> Wade said he had a tough decision ahead of him.
> 
> "I can't say it's hard to be wanted," Wade said. "It's a good problem to have."


There's video of him speaking in that link as well.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

It really sounds like he's toying with the media, but there's no question he's losing Heat fans in the process. I understand the business, but unless he and Riley have a plan, he's killing the Heat's chances of doing anything.

And way to back out on the loyalty comments. No Dwyane, THIS is this city where your NBA dreams come true.

I knew he was an attention whore, but he's eclipsing LeBron right now.

Also, [email protected] hanging in the background while Wade is pestered for autographs. Sad.

It looks like the two really are attached to the hip, hopefully not in Chicago. I guess it's for LeBron to decide.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

He's a serious coward if he chooses to play with LeBron + Chicago even though Bosh is willing to come to Miami. If that's the case then he is a coward.

We could go out right now and sign Amare and go down to $29 million cap space like Chicago. You can't convince me that Rose and Noah is a better combination than Amare and Beasley. Roster is not an excuse to make this decision.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

It's probably a smokescreen, he's going to Miami but it was corny he took it that far. Like I said yesterday you don't see Pierce or Allen or Dirk interviewing with other teams...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

:laugh: nice avi Jace


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Exactly. Is Dwyane's self-esteem that low that he needs to get fellated by every team who wants his services? It's not like he's Mo Williams- or Lamar Odom-ing them for more money. Maybe Miami really is a bad FA destination. Maybe people are afraid to play under Riley.

In a break from Wade-gate: http://www.lebronsfuturemiamipenthouse.com/

Check Steven A.'s tweets, he's going on about "cat and mouse games" and "Swiss bank accounts." Very interesting.

Supposedly everyone is trying to get everyone else to go to their team, and sending out false messages to throw people off. 

My opinion: All Dwyane has to do is commit to his original, space-containing team, and pieces will fall.

He also says Toronto just wants picks and a large TPE for Bosh. Would we not do that?


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

These classic Wade games are just painful to watch right now. I'm DV-Ring them for, hopefully, better times.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> He also says Toronto just wants picks and a large TPE for Bosh. Would we not do that?


If so then no one can offer a larger TPE than us, and we have their future 1st, which i'm sure they'd love to have back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

From J.A Adande. 


> Wherever Chris Bosh heads next, he'll likely have to do so on his own -- and at a slightly discounted rate.
> 
> The Toronto Raptors have become increasingly disenchanted with the idea of helping Bosh obtain a maximum contract via a sign-and-trade deal, according to a league source.
> 
> Because of the higher annual raises and additional year a "home" team can offer its own player, Bosh could make $125.5 million over six years if he re-signed with the Raptors and they moved him elsewhere; he could make $96.1 million over five years by signing outright with another team.
> 
> The difference in the first five years of the deal would amount to $4 million.
> 
> Sign-and-trades allow for players to obtain the most money while their old team benefits by at least getting some assets in return.
> 
> The right combination of players, manageable contracts, draft picks and a trade exception could have enticed the Raptors to accommodate Bosh.
> 
> The Houston Rockets, Dallas Mavericks, San Antonio Spurs, Cleveland Cavaliers and New York Knicks are believed to have submitted trade proposals for Bosh to the Raptors, and apparently none has impressed Toronto.





> The philosophical change on the Raptors' part restricts Bosh's choices to the teams with sufficient salary cap space to offer a max contract: the Bulls, Clippers, Heat, Knicks and Nets.
> 
> It also hampers teams who hoped to acquire Bosh via trade while preserving their cap space to use on another player or players.
> 
> According to the source, Bosh, Dwyane Wade and LeBron James are still intrigued by the possibility of all playing together, be it in Miami, Chicago or elsewhere.


Link

This seems to fall in line with many others who say that if Toronto does a S&T, they might just want that TPE and picks.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wait so if they get their own pick back the placement is predicated on their standings not the Heat's right?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dre™ said:


> Wait so if they get their own pick back the placement is predicated on their standings not the Heat's right?


Yup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> wallacesports Agent Hank Thomas on Wade's thoughts: "This is very serious to him. He knows he may not have this chance, be in this position ever again."


...


> IraHeatBeat Pat Riley and Heat have, as scheduled, met with Brendan Haywood. Heat also showing interest in Kyle Lowry. 1 minute ago via web
> 
> IraHeatBeat Agent Henry Thomas says Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh currently have no others meetings scheduled with teams.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Alright now the fun is over decision time...


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Lowry/Wade/Beasley/Bosh/Haywood 

Is that possible? If so, how good is that team?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> chrisbosh Finally back in my environment. #freeagency has been a whirlwind. This decision is not going to be easy...


Read that Lebron may not decide until Thursday. Hopefully Bosh and Wade dont wait that long as well. Don think we can take that long of a wait.

At least all the interviews seem to be over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



FX™;6311609 said:


> Lowry/Wade/Beasley/Bosh/Haywood
> 
> Is that possible? If so, how good is that team?


Yes, possible. But unlikely, especially if Haywood really is asking for 10 million. Dont know how good though. Need shooting and Mike at the 3 is no good for me.

Pretty simple for me. We get Bosh, we move Mike.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

It's getting too quiet around here. I know we have been dragged about in the mud, trampled on, having hot oil poured down our navel, our hearts essentially pulled to within centimeters of our tonsils with this Wade defection debacle. This free agency quagmire has given us a lot of hope and false hope but let's keep the conversation going and keep the hope alive.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Read that Lebron may not decide until Thursday. Hopefully Bosh and Wade dont wait that long as well. Don think we can take that long of a wait.
> 
> At least all the interviews seem to be over.


Thursday?!

Aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

:combust::combust::combust::combust::combust:

:vuvuzela:


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Don't worry Heat fans as much as I would love to see the Heat strikeout this is probably for his documentary.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> RicBucher Sources say Bulls went along w/the Wade ear tickle so they could tell LeBron they had Wade + ask today for an answer: You coming or not?


I wonder how Bosh feels about this? Hopefully Wade let him know 



> RicBucher Several indications Amare has fallen out of Mia picture. Hard to believe, but Chi could be the team leaving the river w/an empty crawl now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> wallacesports Agent Andy Miller says center Brendan Haywood was "very impressed" with Heat's recruiting visit Saturday in Charlotte.


Impressed enough to take less than what he's asking for hopefully.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

And back to the bad news...


> wallacesports D-Wade tells Herald his pursuit of full custody of 2 sons, and maintaining their stability, are factors in F/A decision.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Who says that has to be in Chicago? He can have stability in MIA.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

But if its join custody, then it would obviously be much easier for the kids if the two parents lived in the same city.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Forget your kids, Dwyane, think of Burnie! 






:laugh:


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

What happens if he leaves?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> What happens if he leaves?


He jumps


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> What happens if he leaves?


Burnie has a slow and painful death.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> wallacesports 2 family sources dispute tweet from Beasley Sr. that Heat traded his son. Beas, I'm told, is in N.O. @ CP3 golf tourney.


...


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



myst said:


> Burnie has a slow and painful death.


I remember when you thought it was so weird when I said I'm not a fan of Wade. Frankly, I think it's weirder to be a fan with this guy's behavior.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Watching the Bulls/Heat "This is my house!" game on sun sports(What irony that this is the final game of this 'Wade's greatest games' special). Wade was just such a beast that season. He better come into next season, in the same shape he did in '08. Especially after the slow start he had to this past season.



> RicBucher Don't ever want to discount what a parent would do for his/her kids. See: DFish and Jazz. But no one I've talked to sees Wade leaving Mia.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> I remember when you thought it was so weird when I said I'm not a fan of Wade. Frankly, I think it's weirder to be a fan with this guy's behavior.


I've gotten slammed for saying I really don't like him as much as I used to. I would trade him for Durant tomorrow, totally ignoring age. Durant is such a good guy. Wade is the guy who has to wear a new pair of shoes every day. Durant still shops at Wal-Mart. Wade complains about his teammates and points to them as a weakness. You can't hear enough stories of KD's awesomeness off the court with his teammates. Being this close to Oklahoma City it's hard not to love the Thunder. They're basically everything I want out of an NBA team and infinitely more likable. I love the Heat and would stick with them even if Wade left, but the Thunder tug at my heart.

I still doubt Wade leaves.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> I remember when you thought it was so weird when I said I'm not a fan of Wade. Frankly, I think it's weirder to be a fan with this guy's behavior.


I feel the same compunction you do. To drag folks along like this is disheartening.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I just think it shows a lack of class and respect for what the fans and the organisation has done for Dwyane. We love him here, and he knows that, he's been paid very well to do his job and the Heat have been nothing but loyal to him.

I still feel he does the right thing and resigns with us, but its hard not to feel a little insulted. Dirk, Pierce...these guys didnt even entertain the idea of leaving their teams. It's a shame Dwyane can't show the same faith.


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> I remember when you thought it was so weird when I said I'm not a fan of Wade. Frankly, I think it's weirder to be a fan with this guy's behavior.


I still find it weird that you can be a fan of a team and not a fan of the sole reason that team is winning. But I don't want to get into this convo again.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wonder if Pat the Rat has a plan just in case Wade leaves?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

^Pat the rat :laugh: 

Still bitter? 

Guess there's no super team in NY that Stephen A. Smith was mentioning might lure Lebron or even Wade


> WojYahooNBA With final touches nearly complete to $119 million maximum contract, Joe Johnson on brink of officially accepting Hawks deal, sources tell Y


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> EthanJSkolnick Broussard on ESPN saying Wade has irritated teams w his documentary & that he might b dragging this out for drama.


Are Wade and Bosh working together on this documentary as well?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I don't think Knicks fans will ever forgive him 

Not suprising about JJ - that's a lotta money to leave on the table.

Knicks will be hot on Amare's tail, that's for sure.

Wish these fools would hurry up n make a decision....


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> Wonder if Pat the Rat has a plan just in case Wade leaves?


The backup plan is simple: Fill the roster with basketball professionals who respect the game, and their fans and are desirous of playing for this organization. We have money and over 150 free agents waiting for the elite few to be wined and dined. If it comes to plan B, Miami as a fan base, will quickly move on...I know I will. My season tickets might not be worth what it should but at least I'd enjoy cheering on my (new)team. 

And if the argument exists that Wade and Bosh are putting on a show for the sake of a documentary or for the sole purpose of being swooned over, then this **** has gone on for too long. The fact that Miami front office has remained quiet suggest they are:
1. Aware of Wade's bait and switch tactic and knows he will resign or 2. Is slighted and is therefore seeking to move on by looking to acquire other free agents not named Wade, Bosh, LeBron or Amare. 

It would be nice to have a player of the character of some of our rivals who do not hesitate to sign with their respective teams. You don't see Pierce bolting for L.A. because he is from L.A. or Kobe clamoring for Philadelphia because he is a Philly homer. But apparently we haven't been a loyal enough fan base or a stellar enough organization to trump any doubts one might have about their future in this organization. 
I will welcome Wade back with open arms if he resigns but my heart will forever bear a scar caused by mistrust and infidelity.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Are Wade and Bosh working together on this documentary as well?


If Wade does sign back with us, I can't wait to see this documentary. However, if he goes and signs somewhere else, I'm never ever going to want to see it. lol

I don't think Bosh is working on it with him, but I'm sure the documentary will have Bosh in it. Especially if he ends up in the same place as Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Looks like we're interested in Roger Mason Jr. no surprise here since we tried to sign him when he was a free agent last time. He struggled last year but we need shooting.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

He'd be nice for cheap off the bench. Guy certaintly can stretch the floor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> • As Michael Beasley awaits word on his future, a friend said he would not be happy here as a third or fourth option. ``He would love to be the man.'' . . . Agent Mark Bartelstein said Miami made ``a heck of a presentation'' to David Lee (it did likewise with Amare Stoudemire and Carlos Boozer), but the Heat had held off on other offers until it gets answers from Wade, James and Chris Bosh. Bartelstein spoke to the Heat about Brad Miller (Brendan Haywood seems the preference) and Roger Mason Jr. Besides Ray Allen and Kyle Korver, the Heat likes Mike Miller, who met with Miami Wednesday night. At point guard, there is regular contact with Raymond Felton's agent, plus interest in Derek Fisher.


Link


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> ^Pat the rat :laugh:
> 
> Still bitter?


Nope 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ex-U50tT4aI


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> Nope
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ex-U50tT4aI


:laugh: I'm over it

This helped 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4vwLPe2m20&feature=related


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

The news today seems to have gone in the Heat's favor. So that means get ready for the avalanche of bad news that will come tomorrow. Seems to be how these 1st couple of days have gone..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> @PDcavsinsider: Sources say LeBron plans to wait until after 3-day Nike camp in Akron is over to announce decision. Ends WEDS nite


Hopefully, Wade and Bosh dont wait for Lebron to make his decision, before announcing theirs.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Well... truth is, no contracts can be inked until the 8th right? so would it be that bad to not commit "verbally" before that date!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dee-Zy said:


> Well... truth is, no contracts can be inked until the 8th right? so would it be that bad to not commit "verbally" before that date!?


Yes, because it would be much easier to recuit players down here if Wade was already on board.



> wallacesports D-Wade "amused" by network criticism of personal film crew presence around him in free agency. Especially after ESPN + sorts had same idea.





> IraHeatBeat Agent Henry Thomas says he is in communication with Heat, with a possible Heat-Wade presentation to be scheduled. Still plenty to play out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> chrisbosh Got the chance to clear my mind today. Church and Sunday dinner with the fam was awesome!


...


----------



## jokeaward

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> And if the argument exists that Wade and Bosh are putting on a show for the sake of a documentary or for the sole purpose of being swooned over, then this **** has gone on for too long.


For four days? You do realize these contracts will last thousands of days, right?


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Yes, because it would be much easier to recuit players down here if Wade was already on board.


Well if Wade makes up his mind and signs on the 8th, I think there is still a lot of chance that a lot of deals will be broken at the 11th hour.

I'm ok with that.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



jokeaward said:


> For four days? You do realize these contracts will last thousands of days, right?


Dude, what the hell are you talking about??


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

*Wade, Bosh dine together for a 3rd straight day*


> The Heat's Dwyane Wade and Raptors' Chris Bosh dined together in Chicago for the third straight day on Saturday. The two NBA free agents had brunch at Sixteen in Trump Tower, which is where Bosh was staying while in town to meet with the Bulls.
> 
> On Friday, Wade and Bosh had dinner at Table Fifty-Two in the Gold Coast, according to chef Art Smith. They had a late dinner at Gibsons on Rush St. on Thursday.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

My sources told me that Boozer is in a Miami hotel...has been there for three days now. He has sold his Coconut Grove home but has now leased a house on one of the islands...I believe Fisher or Star. The lease is for a year and a half. I don't know if we need to read into this but as of today he is still at the hotel and the Heat staff is known to frequent this hotel on weekends. Is Boozer in the big picture for Miami?


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Dude, what the hell are you talking about??


He's basically saying the decisions these guys make might be the most important of their professional lives and will lock them into a situation for the rest of their prime basketball life. 

If they say give me 4 days, I say **** it take a week. Don't pry.

This Wade/Bosh thing is interesting. The vibe I get from the two of them (especially Wade's "he's doing his own thing" interview in the car) is they wanted the Huge 3 thing to go down but Lebron is more like "I wanna go about these meetings my own way", and the lack of communication has them weighing their own options together. 

Suddenly Wade got back home and is wondering if he should ever leave again. 

The Huge 3 could still very well happen, but they need to get in touch with Lebron and see where his head is at. 

What this tells you is they haven't talked to him, because if they had and he was still noncommittal they would already have agreed to sign with Chicago. They're still holding out hope he'll do the deal in Miami but it's fleeting.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I think I'm the only person who would be absolutely thrilled with Boozer and supporting players. If Wade returns...

Felton/Arroyo (Beverley)
Wade/Raja Bell(Beverley, Butler)
Miller/Q-Rich (I wish Wright...)
Boozer/Haslem (Varnardo, Pittman)
Haywood/(Varnardo, Pittman)

Something like that could win a lot of games! (Don't come through and debate each spot, just saying something in that area. Solid role players and Wade/Boozer) Don't rule that team out from making a run at a championship. Wade drug crap to the first round last year and that is an improvement at every spot and Boozer, although not Bosh, is a guy who fits in perfectly with us. Pick and roll master and will give us 20 and 10 every big game and be huge for us all year. Wade has done a lot with little help in the past... I'll be stoked if the Boozer/role players scenario happens.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'd rather Bosh/Amare, but Boozer would fit well down here. He's the best rebounder of the 3 also.

We'll see I guess...


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I think Amare is a done deal in New York..I think wooing Amare is an uphill battle, because at that point he would've met with the Knicks 3 times already (the initial time, breakfast with D'Antoni, then again tommorow.)

But Boozer...meh...


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> My sources told me that Boozer is in a Miami hotel...has been there for three days now. He has sold his Coconut Grove home but has now leased a house on one of the islands...I believe Fisher or Star. The lease is for a year and a half. I don't know if we need to read into this but as of today he is still at the hotel and the Heat staff is known to frequent this hotel on weekends. Is Boozer in the big picture for Miami?


Fontainebleau?


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dre™ said:


> He's basically saying the decisions these guys make might be the most important of their professional lives and will lock them into a situation for the rest of their prime basketball life.
> 
> If they say give me 4 days, I say **** it take a week. Don't pry.
> 
> This Wade/Bosh thing is interesting. The vibe I get from the two of them (especially Wade's "he's doing his own thing" interview in the car) is they wanted the Huge 3 thing to go down but Lebron is more like "I wanna go about these meetings my own way", and the lack of communication has them weighing their own options together.
> 
> Suddenly Wade got back home and is wondering if he should ever leave again.
> 
> The Huge 3 could still very well happen, but they need to get in touch with Lebron and see where his head is at.
> 
> What this tells you is they haven't talked to him, because if they had and he was still noncommittal they would already have agreed to sign with Chicago. They're still holding out hope he'll do the deal in Miami but it's fleeting.



So essentially you are saying that you agree with this guy that if and I quote


> And if the argument exists that Wade and Bosh are putting on a show for *the sake of a documentary or for the sole purpose of being swooned over*, then this **** has gone on for too long.


This spectacle we have been subjected to by Wade and Bosh is not the equivalent of mulling a decision, it is synonymous with a circus. Lebron is doing a good job of mulling his next move, Joe Johnson gave an example of mulling (keeping the noise down) his next move but what Bosh and Wade are doing to their respective teams is hurtful. There is a certain way to go about your decision making process but parading around, holding your foot to the neck of your fans and "friends" is cruel and unusual punishment IMO.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



myst said:


> Fontainebleau?


I am not allowed to say but it is not the Fontainbleau....hardly.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I just don't understand how this is so disrespectful to Heat fans. What exactly has Wade done to disrespect Miami?

OK, the one thing that might have been over the top is the New York state of mind thing Wade said, but beyond that like...what are you guys talking about?


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dre™ said:


> I just don't understand how this is so disrespectful to Heat fans. What exactly has Wade done to disrespect Miami?
> 
> OK, the one thing that might have been over the top is the New York state of mind thing Wade said, but beyond that like...what are you guys talking about?


I don't mind any of it, I have just tuned out the past few days because I knew the spectacle this would become and nobody was going to sign the first few days anyway. Starting tomorrow I will be jamming the refresh button though.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dre™;6312147 said:


> I just don't understand how this is so disrespectful to Heat fans. What exactly has Wade done to disrespect Miami?
> 
> OK, the one thing that might have been over the top is the New York state of mind thing Wade said, but beyond that like...what are you guys talking about?


I am not going to scour the internet looking for clips and articles of the contradictory things Wade has said for the last couple of days. You can go and do that for yourself. He is heaping praise on Chicago and on the home field dynamic as if Miami doesn't offer this for him. He has for the past year been harping about how stellar an organization Miami is, how loyal we are and how awesome the fans are. I remember he used to scuff at rumors about going to the Knicks and Chicago (because Miami tickled his fancy that much) now all of a sudden he sounds like a man who was imprisoned and is now free to defect. 

Look I'm not wailing on him for thinking about his future but don't torture people in the process and subject the organization to second guessing themselves regarding their effort to keep him. The "We Want Wade" Campaign isn't cheap. Renaming a county in your honor isn't an everyday thing. Show us some class...that's all!


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

He's being classless because he's complimenting his hometown? 

All due respect you guys are sounding like paranoid females thinking their man has a secret family because he hasn't called you in two days...FOH.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dre™ said:


> He's being classless because he's complimenting his hometown?
> 
> All due respect you guys are sounding like paranoid females thinking their man has a secret family because he hasn't called you in two days...FOH.


He is complimenting his hometown basketball team...big difference, but at the detriment of the "loyal" organization that drafted him and the "loyal" fans that buy season tickets to see him from year to year and clamor to the television sets to watch him push their team toward betterment. If being a Heat fan that takes offense to a star player complimenting an opposing team is like being a paranoid female. Then I think it is fitting to be paranoid indeed.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

They're not an "opposing team". He's a free agent. 

Like..do you want him to say..."I met with them..but just for kicks because Chicago, my hometown, is actually a pretty ****ty place..."

Then the question would be why are you meeting with them? Don't you think it would be counterproductive to meet with a team you wouldn't compliment?


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

His position has shifted. He has gone from "get me help" to "get me LeBron" and that's really unreasonable. He shouldn't need LeBron to commit.

Also, it was hard enough to get somebody to sign before Wade because they have to be wary that he might leave for Chicago. Bosh isn't going to sign before Wade. Then he comes out with his agent and say that they are serious about Chicago's offer, it's intriguing, etc. Now what was already hard, getting somebody to sign here before him, is now impossible.

So Wade isn't signing first, Bosh won't sign now because of Wade's vacillations, and all the onus is on LeBron. He could have taken the 2nd meeting with Chicago. That's not the problem. He should not have been so chatty and hurt our standing. He only did damage.

To continue about the "get me help" angle. He didn't want Amare so not only do we have to "get him help" but we have to get him the exact help he wants all while he leaks comments that hurt us. While filming a documentary of it.

He should have just kept mum after the meeting with Chicago, but the documentary probably needs drama.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dre™ said:


> They're not an "opposing team". He's a free agent.
> 
> Like..do you want him to say..."I met with them..but just for kicks because Chicago, my hometown, is actually a pretty ****ty place..."
> 
> Then the question would be why are you meeting with them? Don't you think it would be counterproductive to meet with a team you wouldn't compliment?


Perhaps out of courtesy....but his misleading comments are to the detriment of Miami. Miami is no longer in the driver seat seemingly because he has doubts about the organization when before it was a clear cut favorite to win re-secure his services. I am hoping like every other Heat fan, that this is a smokescreen because if its not we have been royally screwed. Formidable free agents have hold off pulling the trigger on a deal to Miami because of Wade's reservations about this team. Again...talk to teams but don't make this a spectacle.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

At the end of the day it might be Amare and LeBron in New York and Wade and Bosh in Miami..with Boozer going to Chicago. Second scenario has Amare in New York, Lebron in Cleveland, Wade and Boozer in Miami and Bosh in Chicago with Deng S/T with Toronto.

Let's wait and see.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> wallacesports Dwyane Wade expected back Monday night, where he hits temporarily renamed Miami-Wade County for 1st time as free agent.


I'll tell you what, he's definitely drawn a lot more attention to that press conference on Tuesday to speak about The Summer Groove with all this


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Please God tell me he'll meet with the Heat again and we didn't schedule one thinking he'd just resign day one. We had to have prepared for this eventuality.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'm assuming that Riles and Wade have had ongoing dialogue throughout this process and both know where they stand.

They'll have a formal sit down - hopefully that ends with Wade's john hancock on a contract and Chris Bosh skipping to town.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> chadfordinsider While we're waiting on the Knicks link ... here's
> the latest on DWade: http://es.pn/d3VVQV



hmmm..


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I posted this in the NBA forum, discuss...




> The source said Wade is unclear how the Heat, who currently have just two players under contract, will be able to build a championship contender around him given salary-cap constraints. While the Heat have the money to bring in one more max player (and possibly a second if they do a sign-and-trade), the team will have to fill the rest of the roster with minimum salary players.
> 
> The Bulls on the other hand, already have several key players including Derrick Rose and Joakim Noah in place. If the Bulls can work out a deal to ship Luol Deng's contract out of town, they would have the funds to add James or Bosh to the puzzle, too.
> 
> 
> 
> All teams have the same cap to work with. But on ESPN this is at least the 5th time that I have read something along those lines. The only way the Heat ONLY have enough space for minimum salary players is if they sign THREE max free agents. But that article clearly makes it seem like if the Heat sign Wade and Bosh they can only add minimum free agents, and if Chicago signs Wade and Bosh they will have a whole team around them. That is simply not true. If the Heat sign only Wade and Bosh they will have 10+ million available to fill the team.
> 
> That is just simply wrong, and you would think the experts would get it right. I'm sorry, but Wade, Noah, Rose, Deng and minimum free agents is not better then Wade, Bosh, Lebron and minimum free agents or Wade, Bosh and 11+ million worth of cap space to sign other players.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

ESPN fail.

Ira had this "Plan B" lineup today:

PG - Ridnour
SG - Wade
SF - Beasley 
PF - Bosh
C - Haywood


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> IraHeatBeat Just confirmed, Wade has meeting scheduled later this week with Heat owner Micky Arison, the ultimate power pairing. Last voice is critical.
> 
> IraHeatBeat Also, agent Henry Thomas says Heat and Wade did spend time in Chicago, dispelling the notion that the Heat has held off. Chat was informal.


...


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Later this week! ahhhh mannnnn


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> A league source close to Wade told The Miami Herald on Sunday there would be no decision for at least a few more days.





> Riley plans to meet with Wade and agent Henry Thomas this week.
> 
> On the table are two contract proposals: one that offers Wade the maximum of about $125 million over six seasons and another with a slightly lower first-year salary that would give the Heat flexibility to add as many as two other elite players.


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> MiamiHEAT THIS JUST IN! Wade is arriving in MIA @ 8am tmrw (monday). We need u there 2 show him #WeWantWade! Spread the word! Meet us @ Signature Air
> 
> MiamiHEAT Show up in your Wade gear before 8am @ Signature Air, 5700 NW 36th St and tell ur friends. THE TIME IS NOW HEAT FANS! RT!


...


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

:baseldance:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Hopefully there's a large turnout. C'mon Dwyane, don't leave usssss


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Bring this guy with you also:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Hopefully there's a large turnout. C'mon Dwyane, don't leave usssss


Hope so too, but only a 7 hour notice wont help.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Loyalty Dwyane...










Ask the Knicks, Nets and the Bulls when they last celebrated one of those.

EDIT: Wow, how did I not notice the photoshopped Wayne Simien in there :laugh:.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

They could've at least put him in the same red uniform as the others :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

^ I know. How bout Earl the Pearl in the top right also 

Everyone's saying Lebron is the first domino to fall, but I feel like Bosh is the most crucial. If he agrees to come here, Wade will too...but if Bosh goes to Chicago...that spells big trouble.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

We'll probably here about Bosh 1st because of the S&T that would have to be worked out.

Remember when we thought we'd know everything by Monday. Well its Monday and we're no closer to figuring all this out


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

That's what chafes me...how long do you need? You've all been gearing for this since you signed those 3yr extensions...you've sat down with the teams, all info is infront of you...choose already!?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Well for one this media attn is great for them endorsements wise n stuff. Also, LeBrons saying he won't make his decision till after his camp, which may be a hint of him leaving so he wouldn't have to do his Akron camp while all the ppl know he's about to leave


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Speaking of basketball camps, I just saw a commercial of Wade promoting his Basketball camp that runs from July 6-8. I would also doubt that if he was leaving, he'd announce that while being down here running his camp.

But then again, next week begins The Summer Groove and Wade and Zo usually travel around the tri-county area, promoting it on local radio and tv stations. Imagine having to do all that after saying you're leaving Miami, and doing it while having to travel around with Zo, a Heat executive  :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Riles should have Zo in the meeting with Wade, just sittin in the corner, arms folded :laugh:

That would be a tough sell though, surely you can't leave Dwyane...SURELY!


----------



## mvP to the Wee

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



MB30 said:


> Later this week! ahhhh mannnnn


One of us will be doing back flips soon although this is way too frustrating. I was coming his decision would come today


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

The fans missed him apparently.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Yeah, they went to the wrong terminal. Not a good omen :laugh:

Looks like they'll try it again though


> SedanoShow Heat going to turn Summer Groove event @ Nova on 7/6 into a We Want Wade Rally. Event Starts at 10:30am @ Nova. Every1 encouraged to attend


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

He'll prob announce it after his camp, which hopefully isn't a sogn that he's leaving since if he told them before camp then heat fans would let him have it during camp


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

He went to a different terminal and the Heat contingent totally missed him.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Oh fantastic.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> wallacesports Twitter buzz of C.Bosh having made decision on
> free agency is news to Miami Heat and Toronto Raptors. No word from Bulls


---Latest from Mike Wallace


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Apparently a friend of Bosh wrote on twitter that big news was coming, but that person was referring to something to do with his brother, not Bosh.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I really don't believe a single word of this supposed posturing by Toronto. Supposedly, they won't sign and trade Bosh if it's to Miami?

That kind of leverage only works when the team he wants to go to doesn't have cap space. They don't have a choice in this matter. It's either sign and trade him or lose him for nothing. No way they're going to scorch the earth among players and agents with so much power when they already suck at bringing in people.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Yeah, I heard Broussard mention that about Toronto. But these past few days, I've lost so much respect for each and everyone one of these NBA insiders, especially the ESPN guys. And I've now gained more respect for the NFL insiders like Schefter, Glazer, and Mort.

But if true, Toronto is just trying to gain a little bit of leverage. I just dont see them being able to get a better deal than what we can offer them. But maybe that's just me being a homer 

This was an earlier tweet from Ira


> IraHeatBeat In considering sign-and-trade options with Raptors for Bosh, don't sell short 1st-rounder Heat due from Toronto. Picks provide flexibility.


Hope he's heard something.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Let's say Wade leaves... What do you all do? I say as a start look for some defensive role players, maybe take some bad contracts packaged with picks, and look to build the NBA's most unselfish, defensive group around Michael Beasley. I trash him a lot but he could succeed in a situation where he was the #1 offensive option.

It will be a disaster if he leaves but I do wonder what we'd do. I'd hope we stockpile picks and solid defensive players. Because God help us we may have to restart. The only way life will be worth living is watching Beasley average 20+ a game, however inefficient it is.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Smithian said:


> Let's say Wade leaves... What do you all do? I say as a start look for some defensive role players, maybe take some bad contracts packaged with picks, and look to build the NBA's most unselfish, defensive group around Michael Beasley. I trash him a lot but he could succeed in a situation where he was the #1 offensive option.
> 
> It will be a disaster if he leaves but I do wonder what we'd do. I'd hope we stockpile picks and solid defensive players. Because God help us we may have to restart. The only way life will be worth living is watching Beasley average 20+ a game, however inefficient it is.


You know what's crazy, compare the per minute stats for Beasley and Bosh last year. This year Bosh was in a contract year, Beasley had off-court issues and was miscast as a SF, so ignore this season for a minute. 

I know that our fathers and our grandfathers love the per game stats and that's what they read in the newspapers, but per minute stats can be more useful. The rookie Beasley was just as good as the veteran Bosh. On the better team!

Honestly, I don't know how good Bosh really is because he hasn't played any meaningful games. That's why I wanted Amare. Amare just dropped 40+ on the world champions in the conference finals.

To make a long story short, I wouldn't be heartbroken to keep Beasley. I still believe he is going to be a great player.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> IraHeatBeat So where is Wade going? Who knows? But we now know he was coming in from Charleston, S.C., this morning and not Chicago. There's your news.


Wow, it seems like he didnt want any media to catch him coming in. He not only flew commercial, but he also took a flight that had a connection in South Carolina?

edit:


> IraHeatBeat And within seconds of posting that comes word of Wade having had dinner at restaurant there. And no, nothing to do with other free agents.


Alright, now what the hell was he doing there? 

Damn, I hate reading too much into these things :laugh:


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> wallacesports
> 
> Heat guard Dwyane Wade spotting going into AmericanAirlines Arena moments ago with team owner Micky Arison for pow wow.


Twitter


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Wow, it seems like he didnt want any media to catch him coming in. He not only flew commercial, but he also took a flight that had a connection in South Carolina?
> 
> edit:
> 
> Alright, now what the hell was he doing there?
> 
> Damn, I hate reading too much into these things :laugh:


WAIT!

Renaldo Balkman played a South Carolina in college...maybe he met with Wade for dinner to give him a pitch to join the Nuggets!!!










Damn you, Renaldo!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



sMaK said:


> Twitter


mg:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Dinner with Mike?


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I feel like I'm on a freaking roller coaster here. Damn you 2010!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Seriously, this is crazy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> wallacesports Heat fans in Miami, save your gas. Wade-Arison meet happened earlier today. Not sure if team prez Pat Riley was involved


...


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Tells us absolutely nothing.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

My sources are telling me that Dwyane Wade will in FACT be playing in...the NBA next year.

(I just got hired by ESPN!)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Dwyane Wade's Monday return to South Florida included an afternoon meeting with Miami Heat owner Micky Arison.
> 
> The two spent time together at AmericanAirlines Arena, as the Heat free-agent guard contemplates his future.
> 
> Wade last week met with the Heat's recruiting contingent in Chicago, a group that included Heat President Pat Riley, coach Erik Spoelstra and former Heat player Alonzo Mourning.
> 
> That encounter was more of a casual gathering, as the Heat staff prepared for a presentation to Toronto Raptors free-agent forward Chris Bosh, who shares the same agent as Wade, Chicago-based Henry Thomas.





> Arison long has expressed confidence that his team would retain Wade, saying at midseason, "The bottom line is he has publicly and privately said that this is where he wants to be. I believe him. I'm 95 percent sure that he would be here next year. You can never be 100."


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Ray Allen will give the Celtics “every chance of re-signing him,” but has been in contact with the top-tier free agents and wants to wait until they choose a team before making a decision, a person with knowledge of the situation told CBSSports.com Monday.
> 
> Allen’s conversations with Celtics brass have been “productive and cordial,” the person said. But Allen, like other free agents, can’t have a complete picture of his value or the best situation for him until the likes of LeBron James, Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh decide where to sign. It is not clear whether Allen, 34, has spoken with those players, but a person close to one high-profile free agent said Allen has been in contact via text message as the Big Three try to assemble a supporting cast for next season and beyond.
> 
> “I don’t think Player X has asked him, ‘If I sign here, will you come with me?’” the person said. “It hasn’t been in any formal way, but they’ve been in contact.”
> 
> Allen also has received “general inquiries” from several teams, including those with significant cap space, including the Heat, Bulls, Knicks and Nets, one of the sources said. The Celtics have been informed that Allen would prefer not to make a decision until the so-called cap-room teams find out which players they’ll be able to attract.


link

Wasnt it figured out that Ray was the guy that Lebron supposedly called and asked if he'd like to join the dream team that they were assembling?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> IraHeatBeat Oh yeah, Heat holding summer camp at arena. Among those working with team: Draft picks plus Jon Scheyer, Mikhail Torrance, Shavlik Randolph
> 
> IraHeatBeat Mario Chalmers and Michael Beasley working with summer-camp group at arena, but will not be on Heat's Las Vegas summer-league roster. Hmm.


That sucks that Mike wont play.

Anthony Mason Jr. is also on Miami's summer league team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> RicBucher As of the moment, all signs point to this scenario: LBJ (Cle), Wade + Bosh(Mia), Boozer(Chi), Amare(NY). Not that that's startling news.


I'll believe it when I see it..


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Oh my


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

From Ian O'Conner


> Ian_OConnor If #LeBron stays, Wade stays, Bosh in Mia, Amare w/Knicks, Boozer in Chi, David Lee might not have landing spot w/ #Nets...


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> I'll believe it when I see it..


That would make us a top 3 team in the East. Cleveland would still be good, Orlando would be good, Boston will decline big time next year and Atlanta is going to start fading. We would need to use the rest of that cap space wisely to make it to the top of the conference.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Also from Ian


> @fisolanydn will be happy to know source says #LeBron camp and Wade (despite same agent) not happy w/ Bosh for excessive piggybacking


Amare agrees to the deal with the Knicks according to David Aldridge and others.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Thoughts on Travis Outlaw? Well at least a healthy Outlaw.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

^I'd rather have Howard.

I wonder who's higher on our list? Mike Miller or Haywood?

I'd say Amare to NY is official


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

^ Josh Howard?


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wilson Chandler would keep Outlaw off the court.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

^ he's a FA?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



thaKEAF said:


> ^ Josh Howard?


Dwight 

Yeah, Josh. Riley has always liked his game. I believe they had a deal in place during the '03 draft to move up to get him, but the Mavs drafted him a couple of spots before.

Travis and josh will probably get similar money and I just like Josh's game a little more.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



thaKEAF said:


> ^ he's a FA?


You know what I'm trippin, I saw the Amare pic and started thinking about the Knicks :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> ByTimReynolds Henry Thomas said today that @dwadeofficial and @chrisbosh are "closer" to a decision. But we're hearing Dwyane won't answer the FA? Tuesday


...


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

THese guys know where they are going now...just say it!


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Didn't Wade reserve that showroom or something on the 9th? 

We should all just agree not to post another word until Friday/something happens.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> RicBucher Wade/Bosh to Chi ignores major issue: doing 2 S&Ts. Someone would have to take Deng's deal. No one will. Tor wants picks/trade exception.
> 
> For those saying Chi can S&T for 1 and sign other outright: forget it. Neither Bosh nor Wade is taking less than 6 yr, $120m. Nor wd you.
> 
> As for Chi hysteria over possibly no LBJ/Wade: you have a superstar, DRose. He needs a Robin + an Alfred, not a Batman. He's had neither.


I guess Chicago fans are hating on Bucher.

Everyone hates Bucher


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

:laugh: Bucher...

Really can't wait for an ending here.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Rose isn't a superstar. He's actually the perfect number two next to a superstar though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> samickFanHouse Point guard Raymond Felton is expected to meet with New York and Miami this week, a league source tells FanHouse.


...


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'd say we would have strong interest in Felton.

Felton
Wade
Beasley
Bosh
Haywood

Possible?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Depends on how much less Haywood and Felton are willing to take than they're asking for.

Haywood was apparently asking for 10 million a year. He aint getting that here. Or at least he better not!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

That'd be a Dampier part deux kinda deal....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Raptors GM Bryan Colangelo spoke to the media today..


> Like Wade, Bosh would prefer a maximum-level contract, the type that only could be achieved by re-signing with the Raptors and simultaneously being traded.
> 
> Raptors General Manager Byron Colangelo, however, told assembled media Monday in Toronto that he would not necessarily acquiesce to such a move with the suitor of Bosh's choice.
> 
> "He might decide on a franchise and we may participate, we may not," Colangelo said. "And that's kind of where things are."
> 
> The Heat's primary chips in such a sign-and-trade transaction would be the contracts of second-year players Michael Beasley and Mario Chalmers, the only two players the franchise has under contract, as well as draft choices, with the Heat owning a future Raptors first-round pick.
> 
> "We're monitoring the situation," Colangelo said. "We are evaluating the various scenarios that we might be involved in with a sign-and-trade scenario, if that comes to pass."
> 
> Like many, Colangelo anticipates a continued waiting game.
> 
> "I think we're three or four days away from knowing with more clarity what's going to happen with the big free agents," he said. "Once we know where that goes, we'll have a much better feel of how it's going to impact us."


Link


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

If I'm projecting the Raptors, I'm projecting that pick we get from them to be a top 5 pick. Top 10 at least.

They have over $40 million in committed salaries to a mediocre team that can't make the playoffs but is going to miss a top 5 pick so they can't obtain a surefire franchise saver. Then you calculate that their players are going to be older in three years and their salaries will be expiring.

I don't want to give that pick back. Not because I don't want Bosh, but I don't think the difference between Bosh and Boozer is worth that pick + Beasley and maybe even Chalmers. Boozer may even be better than Bosh. Then you throw in Beasley and the pick and I don't think the price is right.

I really feel like we missed the boat letting Amare go. If there was even a difference between Amare and Bosh it isn't worth the pick and Beasley.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

^ Yeah, that's probably a fair call Adam.

Don't get me wrong, ill be psyched if CB4 comes our way, but is the price worth that likely Top 10 pick and Beasley? Boozer and Bosh isnt THAT big a difference right now.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Also - getting Boozer for like 90 mill > Bosh at 120.

Would allow us to add Felton and Haywood probably.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> wallacesports Heat having backburner S-&-T talks with Utah & Dallas - offering J. O'Neal and/or M. Beasley - targeting Boozer, Haywood


Interesting about the Dallas talks.

Obviously Boozer is our backup for Bosh. But why wouldnt we sign him outright?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

That doesn't make any sense to me?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

His next tweet explains it...


> wallacesports Reason Beasley being lumped into potential S&Ts w/O'Neal is for Heat to bring back a shooter (Korver?) or major PG help.


Major PG help? Who?


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Please make it D.Will

What? One can dream!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

So, we're sign and trading Jermaine and Beas for Kyle Korver and Sundiata Gaines?


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Jermaine is actually still a decent post defender, you might be able to fetch a young PG from a contender. If they had whiffed on Aldrich you could've set something up with the Thunder for Maynor...


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

We're in talk for a S& T for boozer does that mean we know where not getting Bosh or j a backup? Anyone else SICK of FA? fun at first, old now


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> We're in talk for a S& T for boozer does that mean we know where not getting Bosh or j a backup? Anyone else SICK of FA? fun at first, old now





> wallacesports Heat having *backburner* S-&-T talks with Utah & Dallas - offering J. O'Neal and/or M. Beasley - targeting Boozer, Haywood


Back burner talks. Bosh is on the front burner


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

From Sam Amico (whoever the hell he is...)


> Wstrn Conf exec just told me LBJ, Bosh will join Wade in Mia. Hope he's wrong.
> 
> LBJ-Bosh-Wade source is solid. Told me Shaw would turn down Cavs job 12 hrs b4 it happened. about 2 hours ago via mobile web
> 
> Dont kill the messenger on this. I'm just repeating what inside source said on LBJ, Bosh. Keep in mind he's in West. about 2 hours ago via mobile web
> 
> Source had heard that from Bosh's people. Not LeBron's. So who knows? about 2 hours ago via mobile web
> 
> Another exec said last week LBJ going to Chi. Basically, NBA execs are finally as in the dark as the rest of us. about 2 hours ago via mobile web


http://twitter.com/samamiconba

He apparently is the founder of http://www.probasketballnews.com/

Anyway, this thread is for all rumors so there you go


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

So...LBJ/Bosh/Wade to Miami...ok he's a Western Exec, so he MAY not know it all...ok he has no idea :laugh:


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

i dunno bout felton


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



MB30 said:


> So...LBJ/Bosh/Wade to Miami...ok he's a Western Exec, so he MAY not know it all...ok he has no idea :laugh:


These 'sources' and 'executives' have LBJ, Wade, and Bosh all playing in 3 different cities 

This last rumor seems a week old. I think we've all already realized that Bron isnt coming down here by now.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> If I'm projecting the Raptors, I'm projecting that pick we get from them to be a top 5 pick. Top 10 at least.


If i remember correctly, that pick is lottery protected until after the 2014 draft. If they don't make the playoffs before then, we get that pick un-protected in 2015. If they do make the playoffs in the next 3 years we get their pick.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Yeah, that pick was one of Riley's all time gangster moves. Raptors aren't gonna make the playoffs for a few years, one would expect...


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

My sources tell me the Wade, Bosh and LBJ union was real in the beginning but then LBJ had second thoughts spurred by WorldWide Wes pushing the Chicago thing and Maverick pushing Cleveland. Now with Toronto being uncooperative, Boozer is sitting in a Miami hotel waiting with a fresh lease on a house closer to AAA than the one he sold for 5.5 million in the Grove. He has hopes that if all else fails for the Bosh thing that he'd be there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> PDcavsinsider Based on several people who have talked to LeBron in last 72 hours, he is giving impression he's undecided after last week's meetings.
> 
> He really likes Rose & Noah. But there's lack if shooters on roster. Also it doesn't sound like he's exactly being welcomed by Rose.
> 
> At this point, LeBron has tightly closed ranks, only seriously talking about decision with a couple people. Which is why so little info.
> 
> Also, can confirm several reports of a rift between Wes Wesley & James camp. Wes was indeed pushing Chicago, I'm told.


Still dont understand why he wouldnt want to team up with Wade & Bosh :whoknows:


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Still dont understand why he wouldnt want to team up with Wade & Bosh :whoknows:


(De La Soul) ego trippin (/De La Soul)


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Bosh wont take less money.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Rather Unique said:


> (De La Soul) ego trippin (/De La Soul)


I know, i've been saying that since the beginning. But it sucks to hear how he's worried about outside shooting on the Bulls, a basketball issue, yet wont even apparently think about joining the Heat with Bosh and Wade.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

^ Key word there is "apparently". Lebron isnt an idiot, im sure he's considering it, and i'm damn sure Riles and the gang presented that scenario to LBJ.

This may be Wade county, but it can definitely be LeBroward too


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Who knows if he's even thinking that? We don't know anything!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

:laugh: true that Smak.

These ESPN dudes have lost so much cred over this whole 2010 thing.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Its like hey my source believes Lebron doesn't like Cuban people. My other source just confirmed to me that Wade's kids don't like Lebron. The same very trusted source told me via text message that Bosh's 91 year old grandmother wants him to go to Houston.

Can't wait for this **** to end already so I can have a normal life again.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Back to basketball...

I'd rather have Josh Howard than Outlaw. Howard was very good a few years ago, not sure what happened to him but I think he's better than Travis. I find it kind of odd that Mike Miller is getting so much more attention than both of these guys. I mean, is Mike Miller really better than these two? Or even Korver?

Felton is ok, rather have a good shooter at PG but he's better than we've got right now.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

:flay:


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Lakers going after Mike Miller
> 
> 
> On that front, it’s time for swingman Mike Miller to live up to his words proclaiming just how much he wants to be a Laker. He not only was telling his hometown South Dakota paper two weeks ago he wanted to be a Laker, he was telling people when the Wizards swung through Staples Center 3 ½ months ago that he wanted to be a Laker. He’ll have to take a massive pay cut from his $9.8 million salary last season and the Lakers will surely not be his biggest offer. But the Lakers are selling their need for better outside shooting, and Miller is special from long range. Miller was Jerry West’s first major trade target, is friendly with Kobe Bryant and understands former teammate Pau Gasol; there’s nothing not to like. — OC Register


A potential signee is looking to be off the market.... Waiting for Wade to agre to comeback so we can fill the roster.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Yeah - I was waiting for 2010 for ages, but it's way more brutal than I even imagined.

The thought we can go from potential Champ to Chump in a matter of days is frightening.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

That's the biggest catch 22:

Wade won't sign until he knows he has another star

Other stars won't sign until they know Wade's staying

Hence, we remain in limbo, while potential key guys get signed away elsewhere.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



sMaK said:


> Back to basketball...
> 
> I'd rather have Josh Howard than Outlaw. Howard was very good a few years ago, not sure what happened to him but I think he's better than Travis. I find it kind of odd that Mike Miller is getting so much more attention than both of these guys. *I mean, is Mike Miller really better than these two?* Or even Korver?
> 
> Felton is ok, rather have a good shooter at PG but he's better than we've got right now.


shooter. Korver is the best of the bunch, but he's also the worst on defender, by far.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I don't know the ESPN guys aren't the ones breaking all these little twists and turns..it's more the local journalists with all this other ****. 

All ESPN really reports on is the "summits" and the meetings with teams. They said JJ was leaning towards the Hawks and Amare was leaning towards the Knicks. 

If anything ESPN guys are the only people we need to listen to, forget these biased local guys.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Mike Miller is a good shooter, when he shoots...he's a good playmaker and rebounder also though. Nice overall player, doesn't take enough shots.

I'd like J-Howard if he came cheap, likewise Outlaw and Dorell.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dre™ said:


> I don't know the ESPN guys aren't the ones breaking all these little twists and turns..it's more the local journalists with all this other ****.
> 
> All ESPN really reports on is the "summits" and the meetings with teams. They said JJ was leaning towards the Hawks and Amare was leaning towards the Knicks.
> 
> If anything ESPN guys are the only people we need to listen to, forget these biased local guys.


No way. Just look at Chris Sheridan. He has been pimping the Knicks so hard it's pathetic. Printing phony numbers even. It has been so bad that Wojnarowski actually called him out and made fun of him on twitter saying he was working for a job later and for everyone to just leave him alone.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Josh Howard is the worst 3point shooter of the bunch tho, so it's something to take into consideration. Honestly, i hold out a little (just a little) hope we can keep Dorell.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Mike Miller to me has always been a guy who should be better than what he is.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Riles loves Josh Howard though - so I wouldn't be suprised.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dre™ said:


> I don't know the ESPN guys aren't the ones breaking all these little twists and turns..it's more the local journalists with all this other ****.
> 
> All ESPN really reports on is the "summits" and the meetings with teams. They said JJ was leaning towards the Hawks and Amare was leaning towards the Knicks.
> 
> If anything ESPN guys are the only people we need to listen to, forget these biased local guys.


Some of the local guys get out information on twitter quicker than ESPN, for example a Knicks blogger on twitter broke the Amare and 2nd meeting story.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

What about Richard Jefferson? Had a bad year with the Spurs, but he's not a terrible player. If he could be had CHEAP, he'd be a good role player.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> A potential signee is looking to be off the market.... Waiting for Wade to agre to comeback so we can fill the roster.


I thought the Lakers rescinded their offer to Miller after they gave him a deadline to sign and he didnt? The Lakers then used their MLE to sign Steve Blake.

I still like Howard over the other options at SF cause I dont think he'd be as expensive as Miller, and is a more reliable scoring option than Outlaw. Plus he's used to playing on stacked offensive teams in Dallas.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



MB30 said:


> That's the biggest catch 22:
> 
> Wade won't sign until he knows he has another star
> 
> Other stars won't sign until they know Wade's staying
> 
> Hence, we remain in limbo, while potential key guys get signed away elsewhere.


Thats why Wade needs to be a freakin leader and resign. No one is gonna sign without him. No one wants to do what B-Davis did and sign expectng Elton Brand who then goes and sgns with teh sixers..Thats what makes me think that he actully is considering Chicago b/c his sons and stuff (eventhouygh before i thought t was all just a ploy pretending to be interested.. Seems i was wrong)


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> No way. Just look at Chris Sheridan. He has been pimping the Knicks so hard it's pathetic. Printing phony numbers even. It has been so bad that Wojnarowski actually called him out and made fun of him on twitter saying he was working for a job later and for everyone to just leave him alone.


:sarcasm: Didn't Woj get called out on twitter

I'm talking about Bucher and Broussard. 

Those are the only guys I might listen to. But for the most part I've been soaking up everything and respect it or ignore it off reputation.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

The thing about most of these sources is that about half of them are just giving opinions.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

All LA has to spend is the rest of their MLE (about 1.8 - 2 mil) or a LLE which i believe is a bit less. Unless that Blake deal falls through, which i don't see why it would.

As for J.Howard, I think it all depends on who we can grab at the PG position. If it's someone with a good 3ball, then it could work. But if its not we'll be worse than last year, at least in terms of stretching the floor. When the Mavs were peaking back in '06 and '07 Howard was shooting the ball real good. He's fell off alot since then tho...

Howard also has had some bad ankle problems the last couple of years (on both ankles). Something to be concerned about in regards to his athleticism and creating. I'm not tryna be a Josh Howard hater here, i liked his game a few yrs ago, but i'm hesitant these days..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Woj was reporting everything WWW was telling him. He was bigging him up like none other. Almost as if he was his publicist or something.

Broussard and Stein both had the biggest blunder so far with their report that Lebron, Wade, and Bosh met in Miami last weekend. Meanwhile, Lebron was in NY and Wade was in Chicago.

I'm sure in this thread you could find all of these guys contradicting themselves one way or another. And I understand that they are all competing against each other to get the story out 1st, but this has been as crazy a week as I can remember.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> akuperstein Dwyane Wade's media appearance tomorrow has been cancelled. Bad sign?


:|


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Chill, maybe he's getting his Miami Heat forehead tat...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Guess his documentary needed more drama..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Def cant be a good thing for miami..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I wonder how many people are HEat fans and how many are Wade fans. In other words, if Wade leaves, how many will follow? I'm def a Heat fan first, was way before Wade came..


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

OK Earl Barron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> wallacesports Wade still scheduled to attend promo events, but reps don't want free agency focus to overshadow camp or Summer Groove focus.


Wow, I was just gonna write about how he had a built in excuse for canceling it because of not wanting it to overshadow the cause.



> wallacesports Word is Wade's meeting with Heat owner Arison went well, but Wade's circle don't want him to talk free agency again until he makes decision.


Mike Wallace has been kicking Ira's ass of late. Anyone else a little shocked by this?


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> I wonder how many people are HEat fans and how many are Wade fans. In other words, if Wade leaves, how many will follow? I'm def a Heat fan first, was way before Wade came..


Most of us on here are Heat fans first. I was brought to the Heat by Alonzo Mourning when I was like 8 years old.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Mike Wallace has been kicking Ira's ass of late. Anyone else a little shocked by this?


Ira has difficulty breaking anything not related to trading Michael Beasley


----------



## BG7

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

The Dwyane Wade situation is pretty interesting. I think Wade would like to stay in Miami, but going to Chicago is his best tactical move (as far as not getting shut out from future championships).

If Wade goes to Chicago, that begins to change the land scape of the East quite a bit, putting Wade in a favorable position. He effectively kills the Heat until they can rebuild. Worst case scenario, Boozer goes to Chicago with him, giving them a Rose-Wade-Deng-Boozer-Noah starting lineup. Lebron would could potentially join Wade in Chicago too (which equals a dynasty), but Lebron would probably stay in Cleveland if Wade goes to Chicago.

However, if Wade re-commits to the Heat, and say brings Chris Bosh with him, then the Heat could get shutout from championships, as that could put more pressure on Lebron to commit to Chicago to compete with the Miami super team forming. (Wade+Bosh+Beasley+whatever else > Lebron Cavs, but probably not a Rose/Deng/Lebron/Boozer/Noah Bulls team). But what else could happen is that Bosh could commit to Chicago, forming a ridiculous super team that Wade could never hope to compete with in Miami.

So I think Wade would like to stay in Miami, and there is the potential for him to have a lot of success there, but I think Chicago is the safest option from him, just because they supposedly already have a commitment from Boozer and they already have Rose, Deng, Noah, and Gibson in place.

I'm going to guess Lebron and Boozer to Chicago and Wade and Bosh to Miami...but we'll see. Way too hard to predict this stuff right now. Just one of those situations where it's too hard to get a real read on the situation, and just have to step back and wait for things to play out.

Hopefully someone of Wade, Bosh, Lebron makes a decision tomorrow to get the dominoes falling.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wade, don't forsake me!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

This guy is apparently a good friend of Chris Bosh's


> hadisworld Decisions...decisions... 14 minutes ago via UberTwitter
> 
> # Uhh..cuban girls...dominican girls....here I come! Lol pause! Loll 13 minutes ago via UberTwitter


He could obviously be talking about anything here and not about Chris but what the hell, posted it here anyway 

Hopefully this all ends by at least Wednesday night...


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

That girls post a reference to Miami you thinkin?

Man, we are scraping bottom of the barrels here :laugh:


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Decisions..decisions..?

Chris' future isn't his decision..


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

If it means he's coming to Miami it is


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



MB30 said:


> Man, we are scraping bottom of the barrels here :laugh:


:yes: :whiteflag:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Hopefully I wake up tomorrow with some news. I'm sick of all the waiting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> wallacesports Last tweet of night. Or first tweet of morning? Anyway, agent Hank Thomas says no truth to rumors Bosh has made decision


Had no idea there was even a rumor about this..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Nets owner Mikhail Prokhorov is pretty sure that Bosh and Wade will play in Miami together. Also says that if Lebron joins them, he'd win 2 or 3 titles, but would damage his brand. 



> In this historic summer of NBA uncertainty, one thing is clear to Mikhail Prokhorov: Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh will play for the Miami Heat next season.
> 
> Another of Prokhorov's beliefs is that if LeBron James joins Wade and Bosh in Miami, The King could win "two or three titles" but "diminish the LeBron brand" because he'd be winning with such a power-packed lineup.
> 
> Those are two of the convictions the New Jersey Nets' billionaire Russian owner shared with his inner circle of executives before boarding his private jet and leaving the United States over the weekend.
> 
> After meeting with The Big Three of this summer's free agent class -- James, Wade and Bosh -- last week, Prokhorov held a conference call with some of his top executives from the Nets and Onexim, his holding company, to discuss his strategy and impressions.
> 
> ESPN.com has obtained notes from the meeting from a league source, and they provide interesting insight into the perceptions of the NBA's newest, most fascinating owner -- who above all, left his first foray into NBA free agency optimistic his Nets would soon be the home of James.
> 
> The Nets were the first of six teams to meet with James last week, and after what was, by most accounts, an impressive presentation, Prokhorov made these observations about James' decision-making process:
> 
> On the conference call, he categorized the options he believes James has before him: The "hometown angle" of remaining with the Cleveland Cavaliers.
> 
> The choice to play with Wade and Bosh in Miami, where James would have a "very high chance to win two or three titles" but where he could also "diminish the LeBron brand."
> 
> Joining the Chicago Bulls, Los Angeles Clippers or New York Knicks. These options, according to Prokhorov, are similar from a basketball standpoint and he believes none of the three clubs have a clear-cut strategy for winning championships.
> 
> Becoming a member of the Nets, who would give James the best opportunity to build a dynasty, become a champion and emerge as a global icon. To assure James of winning, Prokhorov said the Nets would pursue a trade for Chris Paul. He admits it could "take a year for the young roster to grow" but that after adding the right pieces around James, the Nets could win the NBA title two years from now. Prokhorov also believes James would benefit greatly on a global scale because of the synergy he'd have with Prokhorov and Nets minority owner Jay-Z, and that his brand would experience global expansion from Day 1.
> 
> Prokhorov was very optimistic about the Nets' chances of landing James and admitted to being intrigued by the choice the 25-year-old superstar would make. He said he has great respect for James' inner circle, which is led by business manager Maverick Carter, and he understands the challenge it faces in making such a monumental decision.
> 
> While discussion of James accounted for most of the conference call, Prokhorov also talked about Wade and Bosh, both of whom are represented by agent Henry Thomas. Prokhorov said he was very impressed with Thomas, but he also admitted it was a "dilemma to try and convince him to think on a global scale." He believes Thomas had rarely, if ever, been confronted with a globally-based package, "especially under such an intense spotlight."
> 
> Finally, regarding Wade and Bosh, Prokhorov told his inner circle he has no doubt that both will sign with Miami.


Link


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

No doubt? I wonder why, specifically. Interesting, considering it was a somewhat private meeting, and coming from a guy who spoke with both players. Could it have been intentionally leaked for posturing? The "brand diminishing" part sure sounds like it? I hate believing this. I'm going to be a nihilist for the rest of this process.

We beleez in nothing, Lebowski


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Wow, I was just gonna write about how he had a built in excuse for canceling it because of not wanting it to overshadow the cause.
> 
> 
> Mike Wallace has been kicking Ira's ass of late. Anyone else a little shocked by this?


Mike Wallace went on the road with Wade and the Heat, Ira stayed home.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> “If you had Kobe (Bryant) in Los Angeles and Wade in New York, where does that leave LeBron … in Cleveland?” the source said. “But the Knicks are not waiting. They’re trying to get a commitment out of Wade.”
> 
> With both James and Wade expected to announce their decisions by the end of the week, the Knicks are running out of time but not ideas to make one final pitch.
> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/knicks/2010/07/06/2010-07-06_knicks_go_for_bigger_score.html


The Knicks are pushing for a commitment from Wade.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I could handle Wade to New York over Chicago. Wade/Amare wins a ton of regular season games but I don't know if they could win in the playoffs. Not enough around them.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Chris_Broussard Raptors have told Cavs they would do a
> sign-and-trade with them for Bosh. Cavs and LeBron working to convince Bosh to join them in Cleveland
> 13 minutes ago via web


???


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Smithian; though I'd rather have him on Miami of course but if it HAD to come to that I agree about the Wade to NY rather than Chicago


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> BoshToMiami @ChrisBosh, hope your seriously not concidering
> Cleaveland. I mean, if u like running around corn fields its cool..


This guy is funny.....he has been religiously sending tweets to Bosh and Wade.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> ???


Well supposedly Bosh doesn't want to govto Cleveland. But if they hive Toronto the better deal rather than Us it'd be bad for us, or like Mike Wallace j said this could be a potential game changer.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Here's link to @Chris_Broussard report on Raptors-Cavs sign-and-trade for Bosh. http://es.pn/bGlbSB


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> SedanoShow After meeting w/ Mickey Arison.. Wade is back in recruiting mode for the Heat according to Chris Broussard of ESPN.com


Wade vs Lebron
Miami vs Cleveland



> Toronto, however, will not cooperate in a sign-and-trade with Miami, which has no players in whom the Raptors are interested, according to sources.


But then of course there's this...


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> chadfordinsider Wade & Bosh want to play together too. THE
> Question: Do Wade & Bron want to play together? If yes, then Miami is the spot.
> half a minute ago via web


Rumors starting to Heat up...no pun intended.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Which in that case he'll end up in either like houston..or the bulls give up players for him and then also get Wade


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Rumors starting to Heat up...no pun intended.


No pun intended? Then why is "Heat" capitalized? haha


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'm to the point where I only 51-49 expect him to return.

I would not be shocked for him to agree to terms with Chicago tomorrow and act like it's all family.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

All this news is driving me nuts. It's like a roller coaster of emotions. Just 24 hours ago we're worried we're losing Wade and having no team at all, and now its back to us having a good chance at Bosh, and there's even still hope of all 3 coming to Miami.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



myst said:


> No pun intended? Then why is "Heat" capitalized? haha


thanks for noticing that...im just used to capitalizing the H in Heat. Love me some Miami Heat baby!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I wish I could go to sleep and wake up when this was all over .


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I think Lebron is just trying to recruit Bosh so he can tell Cavs fans that he tried so it's easier for him leave.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'm to the point in my thinking where I am prepared for anything. If Wade stays hooray, if he goes...build again. If Bosh goes to Cleveland with LeBron (because of S/T) or to Houston and they dont win championships he is going to go down in history as the goof who chased change over championships. Bosh is holding up this whole process. If he wants money so bad agree to sign and trade to a team the Raptors want otherwise sign with a contender irrespective of S/T and settle for 5 yr deal. 

But the word is that if Bosh goes to Cleve with LBJ then Wade will go Bulls+Boozer or to Heat+Haywood+Boozer


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Then there is David Lee


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> jalenrose #NBA-FA's LBJ lost a lot of time & flexibility now likely to
> remain w/Cavs--Wade & Bosh(not Cavs)are a package deal(Heat hv best chance)
> less than 10 seconds ago via UberTwitter


When did he become a reporter? Looks good for us though.


----------



## Sueng

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Bipolar freeagency in 3...2...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> When did he become a reporter? Looks good for us though.


So I guess that tweet he made a couple of days ago was about them two in Miami.

He did say a couple of weeks ago that Lebron Was almost certain to leave the Cavs though.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

http://www.nba.com/magic/news/denton_duhon_070610.html



> The addition of Duhon, who will play behind starter Jameer Nelson, likely spells the end of Jason Williams’ time in Orlando. *Williams played well in his one season in Orlando, but could be close to returning to Miami where he spent a major portion of his NBA career. NBA.com*


also, not really an update on anything but new tweet from cb4

http://www.twitter.com/chrisbosh


> The days are passing by a lot quicker now. It's always like that when you have to make a BIG decision.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

^J-Will is a good friend of Wade so that might just happen.




> The Toronto Raptors have not spoken to Chris Bosh since their meeting with him on Thursday and have yet to be told which team Bosh wants the Raptors to send him to in a sign-and-trade, league sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> The Raptors have prepared sign-and-trade scenarios with close to a dozen teams, but are focusing on potential deals with Cleveland, Miami, New Jersey and Chicago. Talks with the Cavaliers have not progressed to where the Raptors have requested specific players, but it’s expected they’ll want forward J.J. Hickson and Anderson Varejao.
> 
> If Bosh is determined to leave Toronto and still get a sixth year and extra $30 million on his contract, he’ll have to engage in a sign-and-trade with a team that can give the Raptors an attractive-enough package. The Raptors would prefer young talent and draft picks in a deal rather than a salary-clearing trade exception.
> 
> Raptors officials have come to think LeBron James and Dwyane Wade will stay in Cleveland and Miami, respectively, and both will be fighting for Bosh to join them.


Link



> chrisbosh The days are passing by a lot quicker now. It's always like that when you have to make a BIG decision.


And waiting for this decision is making these days seem never ending.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> wallacesports Point guard Raymond Felton set to visit Miami Heat on Wednesday. He will meet with Knicks this weekend or after LeBron's decision.


...


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

http://www.twitter.com/IraHeatBeat



> *Bosh remains at heart of Heat/Wade plans. Raptors considering Heat sign-and-trade, and many others. Raptors-Cavs possibility overstated.*





> Wade smiling while working wth kids on court. Parents say no questions have been asked in gym about free agency.





> A look inside a most unusual Tuesday embrace between the Heat staff and Dwyane Wade. These truly are unusual times. http://bit.ly/bhkHPD


edit: also, nice article on our Sign & Trade options and plans http://miamiherald.typepad.com/sedano-says/2010/07/the-heat-sign-trade-scenarios.html


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> IraHeatBeat Heat has had contact with Raymond Felton, but agent Tony Dutt just said there is no visit planned until the overall picture clears up.


So many conflicting reports, even now about Felton.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> The Knicks are out of it with LeBron James(notes), and sources say the Chicago Bulls are livid with World Wide Wes for selling them on a wired deal that doesn’t appear to be so wired.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AqRx0rsEFto5oHdw5rd.C6C8vLYF?slug=aw-anthonyfreeagency070610

Interesting... Bulls mad cause they dumped Hinrich and now are possibly going to end up with nothing.


edit: also, wade tweeted about today's camp...



> 1st day of Bball camp is a success. Big shout out to Pro-Camps for helping make it possible. Workout time


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Chicago is  status

They'll get Boozer..might as well get Mike Miller or something too.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wojnarowski is a joke i'm surprised people still listen to him after the WWW fiasco.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I still think if Chicago strikes out with Lebron, Wade and Bosh, that Boozer and Ray Allen would still make the Bulls contenders in the East.

Rose/Ray/Deng/Boozer/Noah

That's pretty damn good.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> I wish I could go to sleep and wake up when this was all over .


Myself and a few co-workers share this sentiment. We're trying to find a one-week-coma pill.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> basketballtalk: RT @NYPost_Berman: Agent Heny Thomas on Bosh/Wade situation: "Coming to a decision has been a bit more difficult than they anticipated.''


No, really Mr. Thomas?


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'm close to the "I don't give a ****" attitude now. Such divas.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

No ****.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Fans are hilarious.

Somehow I don't think you all comprehend how big these decisions are for everyone involved. Because if you did you wouldn't be getting upset after like a week. A week which would be about .1% of the time these guys spend with whatever team they sign with. This is really miniscule...


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

http://twitter.com/KingJames

LeTwitter, finally. Kobe, you're next.

Interesting time for LeBron to start one, watch him announce his decision via tweet.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dre™ said:


> Fans are hilarious.
> 
> Somehow I don't think you all comprehend how big these decisions are for everyone involved. Because if you did you wouldn't be getting upset after like a week. A week which would be about .1% of the time these guys spend with whatever team they sign with. This is really miniscule...


I don't really have a problem with them taking their time on the decision. I do understand why some of us fans get upset and wish for them to make the decision tho. 

The fact that the decision(s) have big time implications for the team, coupled with the fact that what 'seemed' like a sure thing, may not be so sure anymore (Wade re-signing) can be frustrating for fans...the latter being the main cause of the stress/frustration. 

It's easy for a fan of a team not involved in the chase to think logically, like you Dre but when it's your team it could be a different story.. That's why fans is short for fanatics...it's what we do. :whoknows:


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Jace said:


> http://twitter.com/KingJames
> 
> LeTwitter, finally. Kobe, you're next.
> 
> Interesting time for LeBron to start one, watch him announce his decision via tweet.


if he does so happen to leave CLE which i doubt, i may just consider getting a twitter just to watch what CLE fans write him. opcorn:


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> If anyone cares..I'm pretty sure if you sign up for the e-mail/text alert on his website his announcement will be sent to you.
> 
> I entered and it said "you'll be the first to know"...I'm pretty sure that's what's happening.


....


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> RicBucher @SonulGulati What turned u into a Miami Hater, may I ask? Not a hater/lover of any team. Just trying to offer an unattached perspective.


Bucher was saying how if we did get Bosh/Wade/Bron then we wouldnt necessarly be a dynasty. So i tweeted him asking why he'sa hater, and he responded..Just FYI..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dre™ said:


> ....


Well that's definitely a great way to get hits on your new web site.



> WojYahooNBA Cavs officials are confident of two things now, multiple sources say: Chris Bosh won't play for them next season, but LeBron James will.
> 
> Bosh has long made it clear that he doesn't want to play in Cleveland, and LeBron knew it was a longshot to sell him on it. 13 minutes ago via web


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wow Cavs officials are confident Lebron will play for them.:sarcasm:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'm guessing Chicago fans are hammering Ric Bucher pretty hard on twitter cause every tweet of his, is defending his stance on what he's said the past couple of days, mainly about the Bulls :laugh:


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

It's obviously not working in Cleveland though. It's just going to be the same old every year. Unless they pull off something incredible, they're be Conference Finals and that's it. Why LeBron?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I tweeted bucher again to ask him: 


> SonulGulati So u think they end up in Miami? Thought Raps didn't want 2 trade w Mia? [email protected]
> 5 minutes ago via txt


hs response:


> RicBucher Not sure where the idea Tor won't S&T w/Mia came from, but it's not true. Calderon/Bosh for Chalmers, 2 future 1sts + trade exception: done.
> 2 minutes ago via web


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



FX™;6313697 said:


> It's obviously not working in Cleveland though. It's just going to be the same old every year. Unless they pull off something incredible, they're be Conference Finals and that's it. Why LeBron?


Its his hometown. That's tough to leave. To go from being treated like a King there, to being the most hated person in the cities history, would be tough. Especially since his family and friends all still live there.



Another positive Miami tweet from Bucher? WTF is going on? :laugh:

Having to take on Calderon's ridiculous salary would be tough though. But if it means getting Bosh?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> chrisbosh Today is a GREAT day!


WHY CHRIS, WHY??


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Come on now :laugh:

He's got to know what that tweet will do to everyone now. Its just a game to them, meanwhile we all suffer


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I don't know much about the Cleveland passion, or how many fans there would be after LeBron, but would he be THAT hated? (serious question; as an Englishman I have no idea about you guys passion haha)

Obviously I know it'd be hard to leave your hometown, but you've got to do these things to be a winner sometimes.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> WHY CHRIS, WHY??


It's frustrating. I'm trying to just leave for a few days and come back and be surprised by the decision, but I can't help looking every few hours.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



FX™ said:


> I don't know much about the Cleveland passion, or how many fans there would be after LeBron, but would he be THAT hated? (serious question; as an Englishman I have no idea about you guys passion haha)
> 
> *Obviously I know it'd be hard to leave your hometown, but you've got to do these things to be a winner sometimes.*


thing is...there's not alot of precedent, if it all, for it. Most players don't get drafted by their hometown, play there for 7 years, take them to the finals, and become the best (if not, arguably the best) player in the league in addition to all that. 

Throw in the fact that the franchise will take a MAJOR hit if he leaves and you can see how all that can grow into a serious sense of attachment from CLE fans. Especially considering they've never won much in basketball.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Man...every day I wake up to no news...WHY!!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



FX™ said:


> It's frustrating. I'm trying to just leave for a few days and come back and be surprised by the decision, but I can't help looking every few hours.


Yes i have the same issue/disease. I should be studying, but instead i sit on the computer checking twitter/espn/realgm/basketballboards/etc


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'm really starting to get tired of Chris Bosh glad the Knicks got Amare instead of him.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Hopefully passing on Amare doesn't screw us later.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

What if Toronto only agrees to send Bosh to Miami if it includes Hedo, will it be worth it? Your thoughts.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Yes. I think so. Look at Hedo on the Magic. Put him as a 3rd option behind Wade and Bosh and I think he'd be perfect.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

How much capspace would that take up?


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> I tweeted bucher again to ask him:
> 
> 
> hs response:


Lol, and just like THAT I go over to Realgm, see a thread reading "Ric Bucher: Bosh to Miami" with THIS as the 'source'

:lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> How much capspace would that take up?


Hedo and Bosh? Around $28-29 million


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



B-Easy said:


> Lol, and just like THAT I go over to Realgm, see a thread reading "Ric Bucher: Bosh to Miami" with THIS as the 'source'
> 
> :lol:


Even our Dwyane Wade is messing with the news now :laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

i dunno about Hedo man...he'd take up 10 million and counting (it gets worse, up to 12) for a whiiile. with a player option in his last year.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Where I dont see it on realgm


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Yeah, i'd take Jose before I take Hedo. As horrible as his contract is, its a year less and $1 million less a year.

plus, he's been almost a 50%/40%/90% shooter the past 3 seasons. Next to Wade that would would pretty damn good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Where I dont see it on realgm


They took it down. It was on their wire tap and everything


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Nooo i would've took a quick picture lol..Just shows your how crazy this is becoming smh


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Yeah, i'd take Jose before I take Hedo. As horrible as his contract is, its a year less and $1 million less a year.
> 
> plus, he's been almost a 50%/40%/90% shooter the past 3 seasons. Next to Wade that would would pretty damn good.


gun to my head, i would too. SF is one of the easier positions to fill.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> And then there was one: Bosh and Wade to Heat (via @RicBucher)





> alanhahn So much for LeBron being the first domino. Actually, he becomes the last.


 haha i see it


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> haha i see it





> alanhahn And then there was one: Bosh and Wade to Heat (via
> @RicBucher).
> 7 minutes ago via HootSuite





> alanhahn My bad. Was sent a RealGM link that credited
> @RicBucher for a trade being done. Maddening.
> 2 minutes ago via HootSuite



saw it too


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> *Nooo i would've took a quick picture lol*..Just shows your how crazy this is becoming smh


Someone captured it. I cropped it 










All because of your question to Bucher :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

:laugh: Nice one man!

Hopefully i'll wake up to that tomorrow.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

So did they agree or not


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Nope - no deal...yet...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dre™;6313782 said:


> So did they agree or not


Nope, people just misread Bucher's tweet. He threw out a hypothetical trade scenario and people thought that deal actually happened.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dre™ said:


> So did they agree or not


:laugh:

No, Bucher answered with a hypothetical, realgm ran with it as breaking news.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Bosh must have been so confused.. What :O


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Oh and W2M idk how u captured that knowing..smh u computer lol


----------



## -33-

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Oh my goodness fellas...

CALL OFF WORK ON THURSDAY! IT'S GOING TO BE THE BIGGEST DAY IN MIAMI'S HISTORY! 

JULY 8TH, 2010, GET READY!!!


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



DQ for 3 said:


> Oh my goodness fellas...
> 
> CALL OFF WORK ON THURSDAY! IT'S GOING TO BE THE BIGGEST DAY IN MIAMI'S HISTORY!
> 
> JULY 8TH, 2010, GET READY!!!


DQ with your sources DON'T PLAY with us man!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



DQ for 3 said:


> Oh my goodness fellas...
> 
> CALL OFF WORK ON THURSDAY! IT'S GOING TO BE THE BIGGEST DAY IN MIAMI'S HISTORY!
> 
> JULY 8TH, 2010, GET READY!!!


Alright, now I'm excited :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Oh and W2M idk how u captured that knowing..smh u computer lol


Can't take credit for it. Someone on real gm captured it. I just cropped it


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I need a drink again.....what do u guys suggest... tequila, whisky, vodka? Decision decisions.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

DQ...don't **** with me man...im an aussie on the edge!

Is it..the holy trifecta?


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> WHY CHRIS, WHY??


LOOOOOL. Thanks for the much needed laugh, DW.



Dwyane Wade said:


> Yes i have the same issue/disease. I should be studying, but instead i sit on the computer checking twitter/espn/realgm/basketballboards/etc


Ive left a lot of money on the table opting not to work when I had the option. Sitting at my laptop reading thousands of posts and articles has consistently turned out to be the preferred route. I barely was able to pay rent yesterday as a result. These guys are really affecting my life. It's sad.



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> What if Toronto only agrees to send Bosh to Miami if it includes Hedo, will it be worth it? Your thoughts.


You serious? Part of the hold-up here is that Dwyane wants Bosh or LeBron. If we can get Bosh his money, take it no matter what. It's not just about getting Bosh now, it's about keeping Dwyane, more so. Plus, Dwyane let us know a year ago he'd like to play with Hedo. I hated Turk going to TOR for the Raps, especially for that price (loved it as a Heat fan), but he'd fit in quite well here working off of Wade and Bosh. The problem is the contract, but we could maybe trade him once he brings his stock back up.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I know DQ's sources don't play..and that was way too hype to be about just Wade coming back...let's see :yes:


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Oh man DQ. Please don't SAS us.

LOL, "SAS us."


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

LOL DQ, you ****er!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Chris_Broussard Bosh has not softened stance on Cleveland at all. Looks like he won't be a Cav.


Good news..


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

For those that have been here for years, we know DQ's sources are pretty legit...i'm terrified and excited at the same time :laugh:


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

He's never been wrong, so he best not be messing with us


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Did anyone really think Bosh was going to Cleveland?


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



sMaK said:


> He's never been wrong, so he best not be messing with us


that's what i'm saying. with his history this sure as hell ain't the time to be ****in with us. :laugh:


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Not me


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



MB30 said:


> For those that have been here for years, we know DQ's sources are pretty legit...i'm terrified and excited at the same time :laugh:


:yes:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Now, the question is...what's bigger?

a Wade + Bosh signing

or

the Shaq trade (which I think DQ broke here also from memory)


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Zo joining the recruiting tour being the latest example. DQ might be the only messageboarder I have any real trust in, in terms of sources. I used to work at Shaq's first gym, and I'd hear rumblings there that would wind up becoming true. It was never personnel stuff, and I left right before Shaq was traded, though I heard stuff about it from friends who were still there before it went down.

I might have to perma-rock this Andy avy if something big goes down here.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Damn does he usually do that though...hint at something then bounce?


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

wallacesports Mavs reportedly have no interest - for now - in 
potential sign-and-trade deal with the Heat, w/J.O'Neal-Beas as options 
2 minutes ago via web


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Jace said:


> I might have to perma-rock this Andy avy if something big goes down here.


:laugh: Definitely perma-rock that sexy mug :baseldance:


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



MB30 said:


> Now, the question is...what's bigger?
> 
> a Wade + Bosh signing
> 
> or
> 
> the Shaq trade *(which I think DQ broke here also from memory)*


believe he did.

As for the bigger move..tough call, but i can tell you the stakes are MUCH higher on this one.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Also, DQ posted some further info on 'another' board...nothing major, just saying that 'Riles got the job done'. 

Make of that what you will.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

wallacesports Agent says D-Wade's meet w/Heat owner Arison as 
productive, very good. Arison had concerns, but emerged better afterward 
3 minutes ago via web


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Rather Unique said:


> believe he did.
> 
> As for the bigger move..tough call, but i can tell you the stakes are MUCH higher on this one.


Agreed on Stakes being higher - i guess my question is:

Does resigning Wade and nabbing Bosh make this the biggest moment in franchise history?

or is DQ alluding to a certain 'King-ly' presence on South Beach?


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Now WE have a source! Take that ESPN!


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



sMaK said:


> Now WE have a source! Take that ESPN!


::does the puffy dance::

take that! take that!


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



MB30 said:


> Also, DQ posted some further info on 'another' board...nothing major, just saying that 'Riles got the job done'.
> 
> Make of that what you will.


Haha, was about to roll over to that board now, figuring he did just that. 

I want to add that I gave up my shift Thurs AM as a result of this, DQ. You owe me $100 if nothing, or something bad, goes down. LOL.

On a slightly side note. Does anyone know if this could be financially possible, and how successful this line-up could be?

-S&T Bosh (Picks, TPE, Beas?)

-Re-sign Wade

-Sign Haywood, Korver

-Re-sign Wright

Chalmers/P-Bev
Wade/Torrance
Wright/Korver
Bosh/Varnado
Haywood/Pittman

I think a starting C, a shooting wing, and re-signing Wright are our most crucial moves after bringing in Bosh. I'm not all that worried about PG right now, to be honest. Wade and Wright can handle. Chalmers had a pretty bad Soph-slump after hyping himself up too much prior to the season. He came around late as a spot up shooter, again. He just needs to work on his D and get his ast/to ratio up. We'll be a half court, pound it inside team, anyway.

A very green supporting cast, but it's all about the two major vets. If Wade and Bosh could stay healthy, that team could reach the Finals. Maybe work out another S&T to bring in E. Watson, if possible. That dude is flying under the radar.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Alot (especially re-signing Dorell) would depend on how much it would take to land Haywood and if we'd keep Bease. He seems to be the only 'good' BIG out there, which is scary, considering how GMs drive up the price and overpay the big fellas.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> wallacesports
> Agent says D-Wade's meet w/Heat owner Arison as productive, very good. Arison had concerns, but emerged better afterward


Combined with reports that Dwyane is back in recruiting mode, good sign.

Thank god for twitter during this experience. This would've been so different five years ago.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

That lineup is too green. With two big names it is improbable that Riley would round it out with draftees. He will sign vets at the minimum.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I don't think Bosh and Wade would be the biggest day ever...especially considering that was widely expected to happen for the most part. 

I'm thinking Lebron said he needs some jewelry.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

It could also mean there's some monster trade in the works. Sometimes these trades come out of left field.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



sMaK said:


> It could also mean there's some monster trade in the works. Sometimes these trades come out of left field.


good point.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Only huge names I could really see moving are Carmelo and Paul..I could see Melo instead of Bron for the Huge 3...Paul and Wade..not so much.

I'm getting super imaginative right here but what if they pulled the rug from under Wade and traded for Paul then signed Lebron...oh the possibilities :laugh:


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Dre stop playing NBA Live.


----------



## -33-

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I need that "Click" remote to fastforward to Thursday. This might be the longest 27 hours in history.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Any hints, DQ!?!?!?!!?!


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



sMaK said:


> Dre stop playing NBA Live.


:laugh:

I can't...


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

As a Knicks fan i hope it's not Lebron i'm still hoping that Mavs Carter's trip to NY means Lebron is coming.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dre™ said:


> I don't think Bosh and Wade would be the biggest day ever...especially considering that was widely expected to happen for the most part.
> 
> I'm thinking Lebron said he needs some jewelry.


^ That's what I was alluding to in my Shaq comparison.

Sure hope that's the case anyway.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I was just talking to RU and was wondering, are we the only ones that know that Beasley is NOT a SF?


----------



## -33-

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



B-Easy said:


> Any hints, DQ!?!?!?!!?!


I gotta stay as quiet as possible on this one. I'd rather not have Riley's men show up at my door and help me sleep at the bottom of the Atlantic Ocean.

Just relax, Thursday can't come soon enough. Hopefully we don't have another "T-Mac changes his mind in the middle of the night and we end up with EJ & BG" situation, but I'm pretty sure we'll all be celebrating together on the 8th.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I wouldn't rule out LBJ coming to Miami...you can't rule out the Riley factor, Chicago has an unproven coach with iffy management, Nets have no team president, New York is ...New York. Miami is a work smart not hard scenario where as all the other destinations have some uphill scenarios to circumvent.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



DQ for 3 said:


> Oh my goodness fellas...
> 
> CALL OFF WORK ON THURSDAY! IT'S GOING TO BE THE BIGGEST DAY IN MIAMI'S HISTORY!
> 
> JULY 8TH, 2010, GET READY!!!


Your stuff is always legit!

Bosh, Bron or both?


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

GOTdamn it, DQ!!! Why do you torture us?!


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Is it Lebron related?


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Amare Knicks jersey available on NBA Store already without a signed contract???http://store.nba.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=2806201&cp=2806588&ab=HP_A1SPOT_STOUDEMIRE


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

:laugh:

He's doing y'all some good. You'd be a lot more worried if he hadn't said anything and you were still thinking Wade and Bosh could go elsewhere. 

I think from his post we could infer Wade and Bosh is the baseline for what's going to happen...so prepare for that "worst" possibility, but if Lebron comes dancing on the stage like a 9 year old you all can do backflips and take shots.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Amare Knicks jersey available on NBA Store already without a signed contract???http://store.nba.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=2806201&cp=2806588&ab=HP_A1SPOT_STOUDEMIRE


must've signed that contract in blood. :laugh:


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Rather Unique said:


> must've signed that contract in blood. :laugh:


That "5 families" guarantee :laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dre™ said:


> :laugh:
> 
> He's doing y'all some good. You'd be a lot more worried if he hadn't said anything and you were still thinking Wade and Bosh could go elsewhere.
> 
> I think from his post we could infer Wade and Bosh is the baseline for what's going to happen...so prepare for that "worst" possibility, but if Lebron comes dancing on the stage like a 9 year old you all can do backflips and take shots.


yeah he's definitely lessened the 'bad stress' but here comes the anxiety! ****! :laugh:


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

The Knicks were selling jerseys yesterday he agreed to a deal a long time ago.


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Drat, drat, drat. I do not like that one bit.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

The legacy of Jordan on the White Sox *strikes* again...


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Chris Broussard: LeBron will make a decision on ESPN at 9 p.m. ET Thursday


Damn!!!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

nice pun, dre :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

9pm Thursday...woooooot


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wow. This just got crazier. LOL


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

At least we finally have an end date...good or bad.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Yeah, finally. This is wild though. People are going to throw parties for this. Lebron decision night BBQs.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

If we can't put two and two together here **** the number 4....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> sportsguy33 It's the dramatic season finale of The LeBrachelor! LeBron announcing his choice on ESPN: Thursday, 9pm ET, 1-hr special.


:laugh:


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

This could just be a coincidence. :gopray:


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

:lol: one hour special. ridiculous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

This thread has now passed the '08 draft thread as the biggest in this board's history


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Ahhh!!!!!!!

I Have An Exam Thursday Night From 6-9! **** My Life!!!!!!!

Is It Thursday Yet!?!?!?!


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

****. Does that mean we don't get our news til then either? I gave up my AM shift already. Bollocks.

Any thoughts on these announcements lining up DQ? Also, I noticed CB made that post about it being a "GREAT" day right before your "other board" post, and an hour before the one here. Coincidence?


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I hope they lay six hats in front of him. LeBron starts by smacking the Clippers cap off the table. Then LeBron puts on the Chicago hat and says, "This one feels a little tight," and tosses it away. Finally, he puts on the Heat hat and fireworks explode, a curtain falls, and out jump Riley, Bosh, and Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> LeBron James(notes), Dwyane Wade(notes) and Chris Bosh(notes) are expected to share a conference call on Wednesday to discuss free agency and try to move closer to finalizing their decisions, a league source with knowledge of the plan told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> The three players are motivated to reach resolutions and make their choices public by Thursday, several sources told Yahoo! Sports. The stars and their agents with CAA continued on Tuesday to churn through numerous machinations and possibilities.
> 
> “Everything is still in play,” the source said.
> 
> James has the Cleveland Cavaliers, Chicago Bulls and New Jersey Nets as his top three choices, sources said. Still, Cleveland has reemerged as the leader to keep James and Cavaliers officials are confident the two-time MVP will choose to re-sign with them.
> 
> Bosh and Wade are still considering playing together with Miami, Chicago and New Jersey, sources said. Wade hasn’t committed to re-signing in Miami and is still strongly considering the Bulls. He is intrigued with the talent that would surround him with the Bulls, as well as family considerations that would benefit from proximity to his ex-wife and children in Illinois.
> 
> Chicago and New Jersey need to make deals to eliminate more salary off their cap to accommodate two maximum contract players.


link


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

LOL Adam, priceless. I'm sure it'll have that kind of gimmicky-element to it. I knew this would be a TV spectacle.

And W2B, way to beat me again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> I hope they lay six hats in front of him. LeBron starts by smacking the Clippers cap off the table. Then LeBron puts on the Chicago hat and says, "This one feels a little tight," and tosses it away. Finally, he puts on the Heat hat and fireworks explode, a curtain falls, and out jump Riley, Bosh, and Wade.


:laugh:

Or how about they do it like they announce the next Olympic site?


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I really hate reading those kinds of things after hearing indications it's a done deal and we'll be happy. Hopefully this is more misinformation, or really just the guys calling to finalize their already set plans (if we're hoping for the Big Bang here).

I'll continue to put my faith in our inside source, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Yeah, that Woj article was a little let down after the high we were feeling.

The next big news we'll probably get tomorrow is the site of the announcement. That'll be a big tell. If he does it in Akron, with a crowd around him, no way he decides anything but the Cavs.

If he does it with just media around, then it'll probably be a little more interesting.

btw, WTF ESPN? On their bottom line it says "sources" saying negotiations still taking place. Now ESPN has sources inside their own company! Unreal.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Is Broussard a major Knicks homer? I have no idea, but he seems to constantly be harping on LBJ to NYK.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

:whistling:

...I can't ****in wait...


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Yeah, that Woj article was a little let down after the high we were feeling.
> 
> The next big news we'll probably get tomorrow is the site of the announcement. That'll be a big tell. If he does it in Akron, with a crowd around him, no way he decides anything but the Cavs.
> 
> If he does it with just media around, then it'll probably be a little more interesting.
> 
> btw, WTF ESPN? On their bottom line it says "sources" saying negotiations still taking place. *Now ESPN has sources inside their own company!* Unreal.


:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



MB30 said:


> Is Broussard a major Knicks homer? I have no idea, but he seems to constantly be harping on LBJ to NYK.


He's actually from Cleveland.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

So, let me recap:

Bosh opens today saying "Today is a GREAT day"

DQ says biggest Heat day in franchise history happening this Thursday

Lebron announces his decision will be Thursday.

And throughout this whole 10 days or so, Riley has barely said boo. He's scheming me thinks.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



MB30 said:


> Is Broussard a major Knicks homer? I have no idea, but he seems to constantly be harping on LBJ to NYK.


He hates the Knicks.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

He always seems to have a hard-on for the Bulls (as does all of ESPN.)


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'd like to see Flavor Flav moderate this thing. Maybe hand out clocks to the GM's as they are eliminated.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Yeah on draft night he said "I wouldn't say (Chicago) is a done deal, but.." then he started laughing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> I'd like to see Flavor Flav moderate this thing. Maybe hand out clocks to the GM's as they are eliminated.


I bet you more than half of the GM's in the league would actually show up for this


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Khan would be there in a millisecond.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

So do Wade and Bosh wait until after Lebron decides or does one or both of them decide to announce tomorrow?

I think those divas wait until Friday to get their own day in the sun...


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Broussard said it looks like Bron and Wade will play together, in either Chicago or Miami.

The plot thickens...


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> So do Wade and Bosh wait until after Lebron decides or does one or both of them decide to announce tomorrow?
> 
> I think those divas wait until Friday to get their own day in the sun...


According too Realgm, all three are announcing thursday.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Khan is so bad :laugh:

Can't believe they spent nearly their whole capspace on Darko Milicic and some dude named Pekovic...i mean really, Khan!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Broussard said it looks like Bron and Wade will play together, in either Chicago or Miami.
> 
> The plot thickens...





B-Easy said:


> According too Realgm, all three are announcing thursday.


Yo, you cant just drop two big bombs like this without telling us where you read or heard it :laugh:

Links?


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Yo, you cant just drop two big bombs like this without telling us where you read or heard it :laugh:
> 
> Links?


Bullsard said it on Sports Center right before I posted it.

EDIT:



> Adrian Wojnarowski from Yahoo Sports is also reporting that Wade and Bosh will have a conference call with James this Wednesday to confirm each other’s plans. This means that Thursday could be a huge day for the NBA and its history.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...e-free-agent-decision-wade-and-bosh-to-follow

I thought I read it on RealGM, but they must've took it down. But that was the article.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Oh damn, forgot about Sportscenter. I was watching ESPN news



> IraHeatBeat Asked if James' timetable impacted Wade or Bosh, agent Henry Thomas said Tuesday night, "No, not really." He also said he had "nothing new."





> Dan LeBatard Show LeBatardShow
> 
> espn reports LeBron will descend from a helicopter in throne with cavs crown at 9:59 holding the actual heads of mike brown and danny ferry


:laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Here's a crazy thought.

Say Lebron and Wade agree to play together, but Bosh doesn't want to lose out on that cash...what if we say "bugger off" to CB and use that space to sign Haywood and Felton?

Felton
Wade
James
Beasley
Haywood

I'm still hoping for the Holy Trinity, but hey, i'll take anything right now :laugh:


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

[Kenan & Kel]...bugger off?[/Kenan & Kel]


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> PDcavsinsider Suddenly it is clear to me. LeBron has changed. A new website. Starting Twitter. This announcement. This isn't the guy I know.


Sounds so familiar, *doesnt it?*


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

He's got a NY State of Mind. :bsmile:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Excuse my Oshtraaaalian, B-Easy


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



B-Easy said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...e-free-agent-decision-wade-and-bosh-to-follow
> 
> I thought I read it on RealGM, but they must've took it down. But that was the article.


That article by Woj is posted a couple of pages back :yes:


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

This is starting to be way too much **** going on haha. If you're not on the internet a good amount of time through the day you will definitely end up confused and lost. Hopefully they end up with Wade + Lebron or Wade + Bosh.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Sounds so familiar, *doesnt it?*


FOH. Jay-Z is his mentor...of course he'd do something like this.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

These guys all think they're bigger than the game...sadly, they're almost proving that statement correct at the moment.

LeBoshade, here we come?


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I think Bosh gets his S&T earlier that day and Wade sign shortly after that.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

^ you might be right.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'm trying not to let my mind wonder...this is tough.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

If I remember correctly Riley plans wasn't to get all 3.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Nah, Riles has been playing his cards close to the chest...but i'm sure he intended on going all in for LeBron also.

With Bosh, it was a given Riles would be after him considering he rates him.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> If I remember correctly Riley plans wasn't to get all 3.


O RLY? then why did we gut the ENTIRE roster? :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



DQ for 3 said:


> Oh my goodness fellas...
> 
> CALL OFF WORK ON THURSDAY! IT'S GOING TO BE THE BIGGEST DAY IN MIAMI'S HISTORY!
> 
> JULY 8TH, 2010, GET READY!!!


It's hard trying to stay calm with **** like this I'm going to get nothing done for the next week


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Rather Unique said:


> O RLY? then why did we gut the ENTIRE roster? :laugh:


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/67455/20100625/riley_says_heat_arent_shopping_beasley_three_max_deals_is_a_longshot/

Wasn't this posted here


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

He's just tempering expectations and trying to calm the Beasley storm.

Trust me, he was going for all 3.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

He doesn't have enough money for all 3.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

He does once we deal Beas, which will happen in most likelihood.

Or if Wade takes less than max.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> He doesn't have enough money for all 3.


A) Beasley would be delt (hint all the trade rumors surrounding him)

B) When they all met, the three said they discussed the contract issues if need be.

C) I remember reading Wade hinting he would take less if need be


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

There has to be a reason Heat gave away 300+ Beasley jerseys at the end of the season to fans at AAA. Bad merchandise??


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Yeah your right just watch one of those Tom Penn videos my bad.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Riles was trying to go for the Grand Slam, trying to land all three for a bit cheaper than the max (15 mil each) and still keep Bease. 

Thats said, there's no doubt in my mind, that Riley could ship Bease's ass out for a 2nd rd. pick at the worst if he HAD too to create the space, because they all said yes but all wanted MAX deals. Not to mention he could've been used in a Bosh s/t deal..(until all this mess from the Raps came out that they only want TPE and picks)


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

You guys don't need all three let Lebron go to the Knicks and revive the rivalry.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'm gonna calm down and manage my expectations now 

I'll be very happy if Wade re-signs. If Bosh comes along with him, I'll be ecstatic!

As much as I want to believe that there's still a slight chance that Lebron comes here, I just cant see it happening. I'm just happy that all of this will now be over in the next couple of days.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

It's a trifecta!!.. toronto can suck it if they dont want to give it up.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

the voice of reason, as always W2M


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> According to a source familiar with the process, regardless of any other moves made by Heat President Pat Riley, if the Heat is able to secure Toronto Raptors power forward Chris Bosh, Wade will sign the six-year, $125 million contract the team has tendered.
> 
> Wade has remained in contact with Bosh, but Bosh's reluctance to accept anything short of an equivalent maximum is hampering any final, longshot push by the Heat to also land Cleveland Cavaliers forward LeBron James. The deadline for any push has now been set, with James to announce his decision at 9 p.m. Thursday on ESPN.
> 
> Asked if James' timetable impacted Wade or Bosh, agent Henry Thomas said Tuesday night, "No, not really." He also said he had "nothing new."
> 
> In order to get Bosh a maximum, six-year deal, the Heat has to get Toronto to agree to a sign-and-trade transaction.
> 
> That means the Heat and Raptors having to find common ground, with the Heat's options limited to offering packages that could include forward Michael Beasley and guard Mario Chalmers, its only two players under contract, and draft choices, including one it holds from the Raptors.
> 
> "I figure Bosh is trying to get the extra year, so you've got the sign and trade there," said a player agent whose other clients have been put on hold until James, Wade and Bosh are signed. "It's frustrating for everybody. For the teams, it has to be crazy."
> 
> Contrary to broadcast reports, the Raptors have not summarily dismissed overtures from the Heat. Toronto has at least seven sign-and-trade offers from various suitors. While one of them is from James' Cavaliers, Cleveland is not necessarily a prime landing spot on Bosh's wish list.
> 
> There also was word late Tuesday night that Bosh just might prove amenable to a straight five-year, $96 million signing with the Heat.


link


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> There also was word late Tuesday night that Bosh just might prove amenable to a straight five-year, $96 million signing with the Heat.



According to Irahttp://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/miami-heat/sfl-miami-heat-chris-bosh-s070610,0,5673066.story


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> I'm gonna calm down and manage my expectations now
> 
> I'll be very happy if Wade re-signs. If Bosh comes along with him, I'll be ecstatic!
> 
> As much as I want to believe that there's still a slight chance that Lebron comes here, I just cant see it happening. I'm just happy that all of this will now be over in the next couple of days.


Same here man. Never thought Lebron would come down here, never will.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I hope Miami keeps Beasley and signs Bosh and Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> According to Irahttp://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/miami-heat/sfl-miami-heat-chris-bosh-s070610,0,5673066.story


That, if true, looks like the beginning signs of trying to scare the Raptors into a S&T with the Heat


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> According to Irahttp://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/miami-heat/sfl-miami-heat-chris-bosh-s070610,0,5673066.story


Oh My Bosh. That's the first time i heard anything that didn't say Chris Bosh and 'wants Max' in the same sentence.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

RU - did you really :laugh:

O O OO O O O MY BOSH

:djparty:


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Yeah I don't know about you guys but Lebron coming here just seems absurd. I probably won't believe it even if it did happen. My expectations right now are just Chris Bosh and I'll be happy with that.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Technical he want the Max just giving up on the 6th year.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

yeah MB30, i went there... :laugh:


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Espn should consider launching ESPN Miami....ESPN Deportes doesnot count.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> Technical he want the Max just giving up on the 6th year.


There's also a 2% difference in salary bumps every year as well.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Espn should consider launching ESPN Miami....ESPN Deportes doesnot count.


let's just say...that just might happen.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

This is freakin intense :laugh:

Can Riley pull off the ultimate coup?


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

If Pat got all 3 this would fell like 95 all over again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> A team official on Tuesday described the Heat as ``cautiously optimistic'' about Dwyane Wade re-signing. An NBA player in contact with Wade said he strongly believes Wade will re-sign and expects Chris Bosh will join him, though Bosh remains noncommittal.
> 
> Still, Miami is sweating this. An outside official who spoke to the Heat said Miami's front office is nervous but hopeful about Wade. He added Miami believes it still had a real chance at LeBron James as of midday Tuesday, though pundits consider the Heat a long-shot.
> 
> ESPN said Toronto would do a sign-and-trade with Cleveland for Bosh, but Bosh -- who's open to playing with either Wade or James -- is ``cold to the idea'' and prefers the Heat, Chicago Bulls or New Jersey Nets.
> 
> • Why didn't the Heat do a deal with Amare Stoudemire -- as the Knicks did -- instead of waiting on another power forward? Because the Heat is optimistic about getting Bosh, or if that fails, Carlos Boozer (who plans to speak with Miami again) or David Lee. The Heat never offered Stoudemire a deal, and his camp sensed Wade prefered Bosh.
> 
> • Among small forwards, the Heat loves Mike Miller -- with Josh Howard, Richard Jefferson and Kyle Korver also in the mix -- and spoke to agents for Rasual Butler and Matt Barnes, who are cheaper. Miller could get too pricey if Miami gets Wade, Bosh and top center target Brendan Haywood.
> 
> • The Heat will hold off on meeting with point guard Raymond Felton until Wade decides his future, but Miami still shows interest. The Heat talked briefly about Nate Robinson and Houston restricted free agent Kyle Lowry.


Link


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Chris Bullsard on ESPN right now speaking on Bron:

"You can envision him going to Miami and play with Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh."

Um...does he know something we don't know about Bosh and Wade?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Seems to be a ton of insinuating going on right now.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

All negative and positive stuff aside...this feels like a 24/7 party going on here on the Heat forum.

Keep it rockin' fellas.

DJ Irie on the wheels of steel...Jerome Beasley behind the bar taking orders, don't forget to tip your waiters, Mr. Barron and Mr. Minor. Also, if you've been drinking, let our valet, Smush Parker, get your car for you!

:cheers:

:djparty:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

The only way I can see Lebron possibly signing with us is if we can get Wade and Bosh to commit to us possibly before the end of tomorrow night. That would give him a full night and day to think it over.

But if Wade and Bosh havent announced their intentions by the time Lebron announces his, there's no way he becomes the 1st to commit to us.



> IraHeatBeat Great, LeBron show proceeds reportedly to Boys and Girls Clubs. So whoever breaks story is taking food out of kids' mouths? Conundrum here.


Screw the kids, Ira


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Link


jeez, that didn't inspire much confidence in Wade staying. 'cautiously optimistic', nervous but hopeful, sweating...


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



B-Easy said:


> All negative and positive stuff aside...this feels like a 24/7 party going on here on the Heat forum.
> 
> Keep it rockin' fellas.
> 
> DJ Irie on the wheels of steel...Jerome Beasley behind the bar taking orders, don't forget to tip your waiters, Mr. Barron and Mr. Minor. Also, if you've been drinking, let our valet, Smush Parker, get your car for you!
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> :djparty:


Toine, just ordered a round for the club 'on him'...uh oh...Here comes Michael Doleac to throw his ass out.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



B-Easy said:


> Chris Bullsard on ESPN right now speaking on Bron:
> 
> "You can envision him going to Miami and play with Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh."
> 
> Um...does he know something we don't know about Bosh and Wade?


If he did, I'm sure he'd tell us since that'd help his rep a lot..Wonder when the other 2 will come out and decide? I sitll wish all 3 did the hat thing lik in HS and all three di teh show..Or what if LeBron choose miami (wishful thinking i mean cmon) and the other two come out with hats on throwing up their hands or something lol..OR what if LeBron and Bosh say going to cleveland then Wade comes out with a steel chair and smacks Bron :combust:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Vladimir Stepania is doing the robot on the d-floor :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

James Posey is screaming "Now this is a ****ing party!" while dancing without any pants on once again


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

If you guys like your food, then feel free to thank the chef.

The prestigious Chef Stephane Lasme.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Ricky Davis says hai


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wang Zhi Zhi is in the buildin!

:laugh:


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

You've all lost it.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Good lord is this what this thread has turned in to :laugh:


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Eddie Jones posted up in the VIP with Rory Sparrow and Stanko Barac.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

We gotta fill the time somehow, or else we would all go crazy...

*reads last few posts*

...yeah, we all may go crazy.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Ricky Davis is taking massive amounts of shots...(what a surprise).


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Rather Unique said:


> Ricky Davis is taking massive amounts of shots...(what a surprise).


:rotf:


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

:lol:


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Rather Unique said:


> Ricky Davis is taking massive amounts of shots...(what a surprise).


That was rep worthy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> If this is a game of poker, Riley has been sitting quietly at the table with the biggest pile of chips and the most mysterious hand of cards. If James, Wade and Bosh were to team together in Miami, they would be proving emphatically that winning championships is more important than the individualistic goals associated with young NBA players. They don't have to stay together forever -- when Shaquille O'Neal and Kobe Bryant broke up, each went on to win a championship or two on his own.
> 
> For the first time I'm viewing Miami as a serious option for James. Otherwise the Heat would have headed down another road by now.


Link


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Link


Way to spoil what the thread has become by bringing in actual journalism.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



King Joseus said:


> Way to spoil what the thread has become by bringing in actual journalism.


:::attempts to bring it back:::

Joel Anthony just got passed a beer...he dropped it (what a surprise).


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL :laugh:


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

These past days have been the worst journalism in the history of sports. They should have jumped off the wagon of trying to predict and just kept to analyzing what each move could lead to. Each and every insider has ruined their reputation.

I would be as suprised by Wade staying as I would him leaving at this point. Right now we're about to reach into a bag with a $20 million dollar check(Wade/Bron/Bosh), a $15 million dollar check(Wade/LeBron), a $12 million dollar check(Wade/Bosh), a $10 million dollar check(Wade/Boozer), or a check with the words "You Lost" on it(Nothing). Equal chance for it all. Just gotta hope for the best but be ready for the wrost.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Smithian said:


> These past days have been the worst journalism in the history of sports. They should have jumped off the wagon of trying to predict and just kept to analyzing what each move could lead to. Each and every insider has ruined their reputation.
> 
> I would be as suprised by Wade staying as I would him leaving at this point. Right now we're about to reach into a bag with a $20 million dollar check(Wade/Bron/Bosh), a $15 million dollar check(Wade/LeBron), a $12 million dollar check(Wade/Bosh), a $10 million dollar check(Wade/Boozer), or a check with the words "You Lost" on it(Nothing). Equal chance for it all. Just gotta hope for the best but be ready for the wrost.


There was a pretty interesting string of events that took place earlier tonight that might get your hopes up. Helped everyone else that was here :yes:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



King Joseus said:


> Way to spoil what the thread has become by bringing in actual journalism.


My bad 



AS closing time is near, Toine bought an expensive shot of Patron for Jammal Mashburn. Mash passed it off to Clarence Weatherspoon, who accidentally spilled it..


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Then Toine offered Tim Hardaway a Patron margarita, but Timmy said he liked his drinks straight not gay...


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> My bad
> 
> 
> 
> AS closing time is near, Toine bought an expensive shot of Patron for Jammal Mashburn. Mash passed it off to Clarence Weatherspoon, who accidentally spilled it..


How'd 'Toine afford it?


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dre™ said:


> Then Toine offered Tim Hardaway a Patron margarita, *but Timmy said he liked his drinks straight not gay...*


nice! :laugh:

and KJ, Toine got tossed out the club by Michael Doleac for not being able to afford it. 

Spoelstra is freaking a chick out talking about her purity and 'motor'.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Today was a really good news day for us Heat fans, does that mean tomorrow is gonna suck? >.<


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Gx said:


> Today was a really good news day for us Heat fans, does that mean tomorrow is gonna suck? >.<


mg:



> chrisbosh Good night everyone! There's still a lot on my mind. Hopefully something to help me will come in my dreams one of these nights....


I wish he'd just stop tweeting until after he's decided :laugh:


----------



## someone

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Damn you guys be drinking the "purple drank" :lol:


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

This is an awesome thread.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Chris Broussard just said Bosh and Wade are going to Miami.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5360134

It's done apparently.

Woooooooooooo


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Miami will force Toronto to either get back Beasley + draft picks or nothing at all.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Stephen A Smith is saying on his radio show right now that it's Lebron to Miami now, "Bank on it".

Dunno how reliable that will turn out to be, but I'm just happy to have Wade/Bosh for sure now


----------



## Jace

*Broussard: Bosh/Wade to HEAT!!*

About to be on ESPN

AAAAHHHHHH!!!!!

EDIT: Whoops. Delete or merge, I guess. I thought I was the only one up right now.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Sorry I made a thread about this. Delete please.

Awesome. So awesome. Just need confirmation. NOW!!


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

2011 ECF Heat vs. Knicks LeBron and Amare vs. Dwyane and Bosh


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Glad I stayed up all night doing laundry


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Our guy seems to have indicated that there may be more good news tomorrow.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

:champagne:


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I can't begin to explain how relieved I am right now. What a ****ing ride. Group hug fellas.

So, now...Felton? I'm not a big fan. I was before he got husky and stunk it up these last playoffs. Must admit I haven't seen him much lately though. 

PG is not a priority to me though. We need a C, like whoa. Go hard after Haywood or trade for Kaman (somehow...). Anyone like Biedrins?


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I know some people aren't too high on him, but I'd be very excited to see Haywood with us.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Roleplayers have been getting huge contracts, Felton might end up being pretty expensive. I don't really care though at the moment, I will need a few days to come down from this high


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

All that Wade and Bosh drama was for the documentary.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> I'm gonna calm down and manage my expectations now
> 
> I'll be very happy if Wade re-signs. If Bosh comes along with him, I'll be ecstatic!


Was going to say you stole the words right out of my mouth, and then they came true!

Bosh may not be Shaq, but he's in his prime, and leaves room for a bigger player to be on the floor.


----------



## MarioChalmers

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Oh thank god yes! 

Miami did all it could to put itself in the best situation possible. I can't describe how relieved I am that it all worked out.


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I knew D-Wade wasn't going anywhere, I had some of you guys on suicide watch.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Awesome! Bringing in Chris Bosh isn't Shaq or even that close to but it still registers as a huge move!

I'm happy whereever we go from here. Either we surround them with top role players or we bring in LeBron and...

I need to catch my breath.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Oh yeah, I love you guys.

:ghug:


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Awesome. AWEEEESOME. Come on down NOW Lebron, Dynasty! If I see any bandwagon jumpers im gonna pimp slap b!tches.

LETS GO HEAT


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Mentioning that, I'm kind of sad. After all my friends and kids I know on campus for the past 2 or 3 years have known me as the die hard Miami Heat fan, now when I am rocking my Heat shirts and pullover a ton of people will think I'm a bandwagoner.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> WojYahooNBA
> 
> Official with team that made a formal presentation to LeBron James tells Y! Sports: "It's down to Cleveland or Miami for him."


...


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Gx said:


> Stephen A Smith is saying on his radio show right now that it's Lebron to Miami now, "Bank on it".
> 
> Dunno how reliable that will turn out to be, but I'm just happy to have Wade/Bosh for sure now


Stephen is reliable, he aint lying...LeBron is coming. It's the Dwyane LeBosh show!



> Stephen A. Smith, although he might be rough on the ears sometimes, is a well respected NBA journalist. He wouldn’t have reported what he did about Wade, Bosh, and James coming to South Beach if there wasn’t some sort of truth behind it.
> Pat Riley at the begininng of the offseason made it clear that he wouldn’t shut down the idea of returning to the sideline. Only he and Phil Jackson could manage the three egos of three superstars in their prime.
> A source has opened my eyes tonight.


http://miasportsguy.com/?p=1172


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

My Heat rep a week ago left me a message asking if I wanted to order another set of season tickets as insurance since I still have the best price as a STH. Thinking back I should have bought several more seats. I could be sitting pretty paying for years of season tickets to come with the collateral proceeds.


...Just thinking about this, but where does this leave CHicago...going for Boozer? htthttp://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5360134p://


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

All WojYahooNBA post is opinions.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Ray Allen is coming here...that's my gut feeling.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> All WojYahooNBA post is opinions.


Woj is reliable. You're bitter about the WWW Chicago stuff. Woj thought WWW was credible at the time. Everyone did. Doesn't take away from Woj's cred. Ease up.

Also, Broussard is now saying he thinks it's Miami. Dude has now named every team in the process.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Name me one thing about this free agency that he has gotten right and supposedly the teams wont know til 5 min before the announcement. Who's to say the officials don't work for the Cavs or Heat.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> As a possible contingency plan if they don’t get James, the Heat are planning to pursue the Portland Trail Blazers’ Andre Miller(notes) in a trade to play point guard for the team, a source said. The Heat could absorb
> Miller’s salary into their cap space. The Heat have had trade conversations since before the draft about sending point guard Mario Chalmers(notes) and a first-round pick to Portland for shooting guard Rudy Fernandez
> (notes),
> according to a source. It’s possible the talks have now expanded with Heat forward Michael Beasley(notes) and
> Miller.


How old is Miller?


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Smithian said:


> Oh yeah, I love you guys.
> 
> :ghug:


LOL

Not to be a party pooper but I am not celebrating until we have it signed. Don't want to put my hopes up just to be crushed.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> How old is Miller?


I'd rather have Brad Miller...

Dre can't shoot and with Bosh and Wade on the team. We need shooters.

Hell, bring in Mike James!


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I got to Shorty's just in time to see someone else hoist the WeWantWade 3. Damn.

Crazy. I was going to the atm across the street and waited to read the tweets from the Heat. Too bad it took me 2 mins to find my wallet. Oh well...


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Chris Littman: Tom Penn almost accidentally just put T-Mac on the Heat roster with that touch screen. A scary moment for Heat fans, no doubt. Over 1 hour ago.



LOL!:rotf:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Am I the only one who thinks that between Wade, Bron and Bosh... Bosh doesn't to have the max 6 years? Even if a team can afford it, he is not worth that. He is a premium second fiddle. I think it is funny that he thinks he should have that.

Perhaps we sign Bosh outright and sign and trade for James? Having James and Wade at the 6 year max level and Bosh at the max 5 makes more sense to me. Perhaps cleveland would be happier to have Beasley and say the Raptor's pick than nothing?

Having Wade, Bron Bosh + the Raptors pick would be sick.  Should Bosh leave, that pick will most likely turn out pretty high.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dee-Zy said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that between Wade, Bron and Bosh... Bosh doesn't to have the max 6 years? Even if a team can afford it, he is not worth that. He is a premium second fiddle. I think it is funny that he thinks he should have that.
> 
> Perhaps we sign Bosh outright and sign and trade for James? Having James and Wade at the 6 year max level and Bosh at the max 5 makes more sense to me. Perhaps cleveland would be happier to have Beasley and say the Raptor's pick than nothing?
> 
> Having Wade, Bron Bosh + the Raptors pick would be sick.  Should Bosh leave, that pick will most likely turn out pretty high.


Does it really matter how we do it? If it gets done we would be ecstatic. Even now, just knowing Wade and Bosh are coming is something to be extremely happy about. Cheer up 

ps. Weren't you the one that said we have 0 chance at Lebron? :grinning:


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Ian_OConnor #LeBron James in contact with Carmelo & Amare last night, according to an ESPNNewYork.com source. Carmelo pushing #Knicks hard.


Melo pushing for Lebron.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dee-Zy said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that between Wade, Bron and Bosh... Bosh doesn't to have the max 6 years? Even if a team can afford it, he is not worth that. He is a premium second fiddle. I think it is funny that he thinks he should have that.
> 
> Perhaps we sign Bosh outright and sign and trade for James? Having James and Wade at the 6 year max level and Bosh at the max 5 makes more sense to me. Perhaps cleveland would be happier to have Beasley and say the Raptor's pick than nothing?
> 
> Having Wade, Bron Bosh + the Raptors pick would be sick.  Should Bosh leave, that pick will most likely turn out pretty high.



Raps are desperate now and I hope Riley doesnt offer them the pick. That pick will become overkill when it is utilized in the draft.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Have you guys seen Ira's latest article?



> Late Tuesday night, the Raptors began making calls amid concern that Bosh might sign outright with the Heat, after Bosh previously had said he only would accept a sign-and-trade transaction to the Heat.
> 
> The Sun Sentinel has confirmed that the Raptors tried to reach inside the Heat organization, amid such concerns.


What a pathetic organization. I hope we don't give them their pick back. We don't have to help them out at all.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

This just in from Bosh:


> chrisbosh What's all the fuss about this morning? I woke up to a
> ton of emails, texts and missed calls.
> 3 minutes ago via Twitterrific


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

The best part about this is that if LeBron stays at Cleveland or comes here, this whole 'Bulls threat' will likely have left them with nothing but an overpaid Boozer!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Marcel Mutoni: The uptick in traffic on NBA-related websites today is due almost entirely to Miami-based groupies. #FreeAgency 40 minutes


 ago.

:baseldance:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Gx said:


> Does it really matter how we do it? If it gets done we would be ecstatic. Even now, just knowing Wade and Bosh are coming is something to be extremely happy about. Cheer up
> 
> ps. Weren't you the one that said we have 0 chance at Lebron? :grinning:


Nope, wasn't me.

All I'm saying is that, that would make more sense no? That was also something that was never discussed. We talked about Bosh S&T all the time. But Never Bron.

Anyway, nothing has been confirmed yet. I'm not partying yet.


----------



## Sueng

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wow, this article shows how bitter Chicago is.



> He tricked Chicago Bulls VP John Paxson and GM Gar Forman into truly believing he could not only bring himself to Chicago, but Chris Bosh and LeBron James as well.
> 
> For 24 hours, Chicago was buzzing with the possible return to relativity for their NBA franchise.
> 
> And with one swoop, Wade's boring, predictable ending of he and Bosh signing with the Heat became a climactic one, seeing as he made the world think Miami had no chance.
> 
> Well, here is a plot twist for him.
> 
> He has become public enemy No. 1 in the city of Chicago; his hometown.


Link http://bleacherreport.com/articles/416588-wade-wants-loyalty-lebron-and-chicago-can-show-enemy-no-1-some-loyalty


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

^That's sad because they didn't deserve any major free agent to begin with. They deserve this outcome.

They were in the middle of a playoff race, they could have reached as high as #4 in the east and they salary dumped John Salmons. They salary dumped Tyrus Thomas. They sacrificed draft picks and players in the middle of an NBA season. Then they salary dumped Kirk Hinrich.

That's incredibly different from a team like Miami which signed Wade and Shaq to deals expiring in 2010 and that's the only reason we're here now. We never sacrificed winning. We never sold out our product for unstable footing.

LOL @ them for trying to squeeze into this. What fools. Did they not notice that Wade and Bosh share an agent? They wanted to go up against Pat Riley then they knew the risks. That's a Pat Riley who has a close relationship with Henry Thomas. Not a smart move Chicago.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

That's BS. CHI journalists will be bitter for awhile. The fans will probably get over it soon.

Who is this Knicks fan, and does he think this a Knicks board? I dont get his presence. Who invited him?


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Sueng said:


> Wow, this article shows how bitter Chicago is.
> 
> 
> 
> Link http://bleacherreport.com/articles/416588-wade-wants-loyalty-lebron-and-chicago-can-show-enemy-no-1-some-loyalty


A bitter Chicago fan posting on bleacher report doesn't represent all of Chicago. I'm sure most people there won't hate Wade.

And calling someone posting on Bleacher Report a journalist is a stretch lol


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> ^That's sad because they didn't deserve any major free agent to begin with. They deserve this outcome.
> 
> They were in the middle of a playoff race, they could have reached as high as #4 in the east and they salary dumped John Salmons. They salary dumped Tyrus Thomas. They sacrificed draft picks and players in the middle of an NBA season. Then they salary dumped Kirk Hinrich.
> 
> That's incredibly different from a team like Miami which signed Wade and Shaq to deals expiring in 2010 and that's the only reason we're here now. We never sacrificed winning. We never sold out our product for unstable footing.


Amen. They not only stole Rose from us, but tore apart a good playoff team to bite our idea. Watch even Boozer diss them.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Gx said:


> A bitter Chicago fan posting on bleacher report doesn't represent all of Chicago. I'm sure most people there won't hate Wade.
> 
> And calling someone posting on Bleacher Report a journalist is a stretch lol


Didnt check the source, my bad.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Skip Bayless talking us up. All the way down to our 2nd rounders.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

:woot:

This was some fantastic news to wake up to!



> chrisbosh I'll check the news later. Sitting down for my belgian waffles right now.


He's ****ing around now right? :laugh:


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Two down...one to go, LETS GO BRON BRON!

I turned my phone off last night cause the battery died, so I wake up, turn it on with two texts right away about Bosh and Wade...needless to say it was a good way to wake up.

WOOOOOOOOO so happy!


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Smithi, Bayless basically said he'd take Varnado over Favors and Aminu...y'all should get together!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> chadfordinsider Sources: LeBron James is seriously considering
> joining forces with Wade and Bosh in Miami. Link coming ...
> 5 minutes ago via web



this from Chad Ford


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

HOLD UP FELLAS!

Remember the article about how the three would have a conference call tonight to finalize things...well, Bosh and Wade committed...so why else would they need to talk to Bron other then...not gonna say it.

Oh man...I don't know how I'll get till 9 PM tomorrow.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Sueng said:


> Wow, this article shows how bitter Chicago is.
> 
> 
> 
> Link http://bleacherreport.com/articles/416588-wade-wants-loyalty-lebron-and-chicago-can-show-enemy-no-1-some-loyalty


It wont matter how Chicago feels about Wade...Kobe is still fine with the Philly hate.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> :woot:
> 
> This was some fantastic news to wake up to!
> 
> 
> He's ****ing around now right? :laugh:


Pretty sure he is :laugh:

I'm sure he would have denied the report asap if it wasn't true.

"Sitting down for my belgian waffles right now." is probably code for "Planning my afternoon flight to Miami"


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



B-Easy said:


> HOLD UP FELLAS!
> 
> Remember the article about how the three would have a conference call tonight to finalize things...well, Bosh and Wade committed...so why else would they need to talk to Bron other then...not gonna say it.
> 
> Oh man...I don't know how I'll get till 9 PM tomorrow.


That report was false. They actually talked *last* night. Apparently Wade and Bosh called Lebron to tell him they were committing to Miami, and that's how all this news leaked out this morning.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

http://twitter.com/chadfordinsider



> Sources: LeBron still considering joining Wade and Bosh in Miami http://es.pn/cwQ1Fo





> LBJ, Wade & Bosh discussed the possibility that all 3 could wind up playing together for the Heat on a conference call early Wed morning.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Looks like the Mavs S&T rumors had some legs. They are apparently interested in JO, but only signing him outright, not through a S&T.

*Ok, now back to the Bosh/Wade/Lebron talk *


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I am literally giddy right now...I can't contain myself.

AHHHHH!!!!!!!!!

LeBron, bump up your press conference to RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

From this article on espn http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5360590:



> Signing with Miami would pose its fair share of challenges. It would be difficult, but not impossible, for the Heat to make the numbers work. No one knows what the official salary cap will be until Wednesday night. Under virtually every scenario, the Heat lack the cap space to give each of the free agents maximum contracts.* They could try to work out a trade that sends Michael Beasley and Mario Chalmers to a team with cap space to clear the extra room, however, even if they completely evacuate the roster, they'd still fall slightly short of being able to pay each player the max.*


I was under the impression that if we got rid of Beasley we could give all 3 max contracts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Gx said:


> From this article on espn http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5360590:
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that if we got rid of Beasley we could give all 3 max contracts.


You're right. Tom Penn on ESPN just showed exactly that.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

They probably have the cap-holds for O'Neal, Haslem, etc.



> wallacesports
> 
> Power of ESPN purchasing rights apparently takes over. Media other than ESPN kicked out of Nova U. facility at Wade youth camp.


**** ESPN 

Kudos to Broussard, though


----------



## Sueng

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> The Heat have had trade conversations since before the draft about sending point guard Mario Chalmers(notes) and a first-round pick to Portland for shooting guard Rudy Fernandez
> (notes)


If this did happen what do you all think of Rudy Fernandez? I personally always liked the guy and I feel he could be an excellent backup to Wade/Lebron.


----------



## MarioChalmers

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Jace said:


> They probably have the cap-holds for O'Neal, Haslem, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> **** ESPN
> 
> Kudos to Broussard, though


Wonder where the money goes. I'd be fine with it if it's to the team, we need all the help we can get if we're getting all three.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

First of all congrats to everyone!.. Lets see what happens with Bron now, it'llb e interesting..My frined was saying he doesnt htink hes coming to miami b/c then the 3 would've waited to all commit together tomorrow night or it would've leaked that Bron coming to miami today..hmm, regardless this is big b/c we still hav money left then. Idk if this team will be able to be like Orlando, itd be hard to beat LA, lets see who else we get


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Sueng said:


> If this did happen what do you all think of Rudy Fernandez? I personally always liked the guy and I feel he could be an excellent backup to Wade/Lebron.


He fills a role. If the team has seen something from PBev that tells them Mario is expendable then I say go for it. I still really like Mario and think he was great in that Boston series. I hate Rudy Fernandez and think he will go back to Europe soon but if we simply need a shooter off the bench then he's a good piece.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Sueng said:


> If this did happen what do you all think of Rudy Fernandez? I personally always liked the guy and I feel he could be an excellent backup to Wade/Lebron.


I said on draft night that at his salary, he would be a nice pickup for us. I've always liked him too and his shooting could definitely be used down here. 

Obviously though, this is contingent on Lebron not choosign us since Rudy makes a little more money than Mario (400k more)


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> wallacesports Wade has been in contact with Heat this morning to spread good news, I'm told. Only wait now is on Toronto S-and-T decision.


...


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I've always loved Rudy's game after he demolished us in Miami with PO. His handle, shooting, and shot-creating would be fantastic next to Wade. I'm really happy we're going after him. I think he's going back to Europe though, too. I'm sure he'd stay if he got to play here, however.

*I-Dub Blog: A wild night and a wide-eyed resolution *



> OK, got a few minutes to catch up here.
> 
> Wednesday morning, not only did several league executives, including those involved in the NBA’s free-agency chase, wake up unaware that Chris Bosh had committed to the Heat, but so, apparently, did the man who will decide whether Bosh is traded to the Heat.
> 
> Chris Bosh no longer will stand in Dwyane Wade's path to success. He'll stand alongside.
> 
> “I have heard nothing official,” Raptors General Manager Bryan Colangelo offered in a text to the Toronto Star.
> 
> So where does it stand? (And be aware that much remains fluid.)
> 
> Bosh is coming to the Heat. Dwyane Wade is re-signing with the Heat. At least a two-man game is assured.
> 
> How does Bosh get to South Florida?
> 
> Well, put it this way, Pat Riley has put Bosh in a figurative box, has told him to let him handle this.
> 
> Bosh is assured of at least the five-year, $96 million deal if he signs outright as a free agent.
> 
> If he arrives via trade, it is a six-year, $125 million Heat package, the same package Wade will receive.
> 
> So does Colangelo simply let Bosh walk, receive nothing in return, in a move that would appear spite-driven?
> 
> Or does he at least take Heat draft picks, if shying away from Michael Beasley and Mario Chalmers, the only two players the Heat has under contract?
> 
> Truth be told, it would be better for the Heat (but not Bosh) if Colangelo takes a hard line. That way the Heat gets Bosh and loses nothing but the necessary cap space.
> 
> You doubted Pat Riley.
> 
> Now you must repent.
> 
> A Dunkin’ Donuts gift card might be a nice place to start, since we’re assuming he’ll be having a few busy upcoming mornings in the office.


Nice one, Windy.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'm against sending them a gift card. We have no obligation to finance their coffee.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> chrisbosh Breakfast was stupendous!


:laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Our new Heatian Chris Bosh (that sounds so ****ing good to say) is a real jokester:



> I'll check the news later. Sitting down for my belgian waffles right now.





> Breakfast was stupendous!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

ESPN BREAKING NEWS: Spolstra is having Family issues!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> ESPN BREAKING NEWS: Spolstra is having Family issues!!!


Cant use that excuse anymore. Spo is single and has no kids


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Brussard says Heat are front runners to land bron right now..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Broussard on ESPN right now about Lebron: "I have Miami as the favorite"


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Cant use that excuse anymore. Spo is single and has no kids


Well espn's claiming that Spo broke up with his GF and is heart broken. She toldhim its the HEat or Me..


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Well espn's claiming that Spo broke up with his GF and is heart broken. She toldhim its the HEat or Me..


"Bitch, we just Bosh and D. Wade...the door is right over ther."

:baseldance:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

haha exactly..Anyways we all should be VERY excited! I'm about to look up some Bosh highlights (i didnt see a TOn of him since he was in Tornot though def saw plenty of him at AS games, and USA games)..Wont watch too many highlights, they're so deceiving!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> chrisbosh Tune in to ESPN for the Big Announcement now!


mg:

Bosh and Wade on Sportscenter together coming up :laugh:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> chrisbosh Tune in to ESPN for the Big Announcement now!


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Its about to become official. Bosh and Wade on Sportscenter together coming up. Was just on their bottomline!


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'm enjoying his tweets a lot more now that I know he's coming to Miami. Before they were just annoying cause we wanted to know >.<


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Bosh/Wade live interview coming up on ESPN at 12:30pm est. thats about 10 mins from now


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Michael Wilbon is going to interview Wade and Bosh in 15 minutes at the half hour.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Weird that Bosh would talk about it like this? He still needs to be signed and traded.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> JacoryHarris12 @chrisbosh if you coming to Miami I got a field pass for you at all of our home games! University of Miami Hurricanes got big things planned


Jacory recruiting Bosh as well


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Weird that Bosh would talk about it like this? He still needs to be signed and traded.


There is still a possibility he signs out right with a 5 yr/$96 mill deal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



B-Easy said:


> There is still a possibility he signs out right with a 5 yr/$96 mill deal.


Yes, but coming out and saying that you're gonna sign with the Heat would certainly piss the Raptors off right? :whoknows:

I guess he doesnt care about that 6th year and $30 million.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Basically he's agreed to sign out right as said above. The only reason we'd s&t is to help out the raptors if they want to.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Maybe Toronto didn't want to trade with Miami not because they were mad at Bosh but because Colangelo didn't want to get robbed by Riley and even sell his firstborn son.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Yes, but coming out and saying that you're gonna sign with the Heat would certainly piss the Raptors off right? :whoknows:
> 
> I guess he doesnt care about that 6th year and $30 million.


Yeah, but that makes me think he would sign outright. He wouldn't go public if it was a S&T, at least not yet.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

If he signs out right, and we keep Beasley, how important is that?

I mean, thats HUGE! He would be the #3 guy (possibly 4?) He would finally be able to take his game and progress, mature and not worry about being the #2 guy.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Them two doing the interview alone i could speculate a few things:
1- you could say LeBron's not coming, they would've done it as a 3.
2- you could say they're trying to recruit bron in a way then he'll feel left out (though im sure he has made his decision)
3-They're hiding that Bron is coming to Miami b/c want to save it for his decision but then i'd think they'd like popout during his show so doubt it
All wishful thinking


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Congratulation Heat fans, if the Knicks suck again this year I'll pull for the Heat to win the championship.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Watch them pull the rug and say "Chicago." 

Sorry.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Weird that Bosh would talk about it like this? He still needs to be signed and traded.


The more obvious it is he's coming, the more pressed TO becomes to work out a sign-and-trade.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Jace said:


> Watch them pull the rug and say "Chicago."
> 
> Sorry.


We don't need that negativity right now! lol


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

That'd be a slap


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> Congratulation Heat fans, if the Knicks suck again this year I'll pull for the Heat to win the championship.


:cheers:


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



B-Easy said:


> If he signs out right, and we keep Beasley, how important is that?
> 
> I mean, thats HUGE! He would be the #3 guy (possibly 4?) He would finally be able to take his game and progress, mature and not worry about being the #2 guy.


Not ideal if we're trying to get Lebron too


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> dwadeofficial Miami-Wade County. Thank you.


...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

:woot:


----------



## Floods

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Jace said:


> Skip Bayless talking us up. All the way down to our 2nd rounders.


Acutally Jackie McMullan went on about DeSean Butler for like 10 minutes lol.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Both have said they are Miami bound...God it feels good hearing them say that!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wade and Bosh talking to Wilbon now. They both are trying to contain their excitement especially when talking about LeBron coming.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

It sounds like Bosh has signed out right.

And Wade knew he was staying all along...sheesh. Thanks for the heart attack.

EDIT: Nevermind...sounded like he was really close to going with the Bulls.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Dwyane: "Right now I'm one of the luckiest mans in the world."

Never the best speecherizer. They both seem barely content with choosing Miami. "We're both fine."


----------



## Floods

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I need something explained to me though. Let's say LeBron goes somewhere other than Miami. Why does keeping Beasley to be the third star (or scorer) behidn Wade and Bosh seem to be such an unpopular idea? Or am I completely misreading the signals?


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Saying he was thinking he was going to sign with CHI for a short time. Went to SC to clear his head.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Dwyane likes the flexibility in Miami



Floods said:


> I need something explained to me though. Let's say LeBron goes somewhere other than Miami. Why does keeping Beasley to be the third star (or scorer) behidn Wade and Bosh seem to be such an unpopular idea? Or am I completely misreading the signals?


Beas and Bosh are PFs. We'd rather not Beas come off the bench. It's a waste.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

If we don't get Lebron, I'd love to have Beasley, and I'm sure Riley would too.

Chalmers
Wade
Beasley
Bosh
Haywood

I'd be happy with that. Wade just saying on ESPN right now it's not about the money. It's about the championships, and they're willing to do whatever it takes to make sure they have a strong team. Even if it means taking less money


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Floods said:


> I need something explained to me though. Let's say LeBron goes somewhere other than Miami. Why does keeping Beasley to be the third star (or scorer) behidn Wade and Bosh seem to be such an unpopular idea? Or am I completely misreading the signals?


Misreading. This would be ideal for Bease.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Spoelstra will be the coach.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Floods said:


> I need something explained to me though. Let's say LeBron goes somewhere other than Miami. Why does keeping Beasley to be the third star (or scorer) behidn Wade and Bosh seem to be such an unpopular idea? Or am I completely misreading the signals?


Its split down here. Some think Mike would be a very good 6th man for this team. Others think he could possible play SF. And others, like me, believe that PF is his best and natural position and now that Bosh is here, he wont get many minutes there so trading him for PG or SF help, may be best.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Did anyone see Bosh face when Wade started talking about taking less money?


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

It looks like Flash needs some sleep.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> chadfordinsider Wade says it's not about the $$$. He said he and CB4 willing to take less money to help Heat fill out the roster.





> chadfordinsider Wade says he had to take emotion out of it. Said he left Chi before going to Miami. Had to clear his head. Once CB4 committed, Wade in.


 ..So bosh committed first??


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> wallacesports Hearing that LeBron flying to South Florida tonight to dine with Wade, Bosh. Could be blockbuster info. Or BS.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> wallacesports Hearing that LeBron flying to South Florida tonight to dine with Wade, Bosh. Could be blockbuster info. Or BS.


Holy ****, If true.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

*Live On Espn!!! Bosh And Wade*

Wilbon is interviewing Bosh and Wade right now on ESPN.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



B-Easy said:


> It looks like Flash needs some sleep.


Or less booze and sex parties?


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> ..So bosh committed first??


When Wade talked, he said he tears up thinking about passing up on the Bulls, and it sounded like Bosh has been Miami bound since the start.

Chris just said people doubted the Big 3...hint hint, Mr Bosh?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

They're saying htey made decisions on Tuesday. And also, they havnt worked out contract details..So in the end i end up seeing it as a S and trade b/c Toronto will be desperate


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

And again :woot:


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I am so excited that my blood pressure is sky high......My head is killing me. Look remember Wade tweeted that he wanted to create a website that said little do they know.com The fact that they didnt offer to pitch Lebron during the interview is proof Lebron coming.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> I am so excited that my blood pressure is sky high......My head is killing me. Look remember Wade tweeted that he wanted to create a website that said little do they know.com The fact that they didnt offer to pitch Lebron during the interview is proof Lebron coming.


Ehh dont get your hopes or other hopes up!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> SamAmicoNBA Lebron to make statement shortly in Akron.


 ok


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Yeah, I still dont see Lebron down here. But now I wont be as down if he didnt come. We got Wade and Bosh, that's all I wanted.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

huh? oh about something?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Yeah, I still dont see Lebron down here. But now I wont be as down if he didnt come.


Agrred, thats the hardest least likeliest.. I'd be estatic! That'd be historyy!!


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Jace said:


> Smithi, Bayless basically said he'd take Varnado over Favors and Aminu...y'all should get together!


Bayless is a smart fellow.

Everyone on ESPN keeps talking about our offense. I personally think we're doing to be an even nastier defensive team. If we get LeBron, we'll be the best defensive team in the NBA. Look what Spoelstra was able to do with our roster last year.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Holy ****, If true.


If that's true then I doubt he's coming. He wouldn't do that the night before his announcement imo.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Bron to make a statement in Akron the night before he signs?

Somethting tells me it'll be a "Thanks for the memories, Clevland but..." type of thing.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Congrats Heat fans. :cheers:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Basel said:


> Congrats Heat fans. :cheers:


Thanks! :cheers:

:vuvuzela:


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Amid a growing sense among rival executives that James intends to stay with his hometown Cleveland Cavaliers, sources close to the situation told ESPN.com that James is still seriously considering joining forces with Wade and Bosh in Miami and had a discussion about the possibility that all three could wind up playing together for the Heat on a conference call at 12:30 a.m. Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ESPN's Shelley Smith is also reporting that LeBron to Miami is a "strong possibility."



Trust in Pat!


----------



## MarioChalmers

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I love this game.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Who is that guy SamAmicoNBA, he only has 433 followers, is he reliable?


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

You know what's the funniest thing? New York and New Jersey came in talking about money and earning power and then these guys get on t.v. and say that they don't even have the dollars and years worked out yet, it's not about the money, and they want to win.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

****!!! i missed it! wtf is happening?! AM I DREAMING?! or did i just see Bosh and Wade on TV, talking HEAT?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Who is that guy SamAmicoNBA, he only has 433 followers, is he reliable?


He's the founder of probasketballnews.com


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



B-Easy said:


> Bron to make a statement in Akron the night before he signs?
> 
> Somethting tells me it'll be a "Thanks for the memories, Clevland but..." type of thing.


No way he takes one of the main teams out of the running 24 hrs before the announcement.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Rather Unique said:


> ****!!! i missed it! wtf is happening?! AM I DREAMING?! or did i just see Bosh and Wade on TV, talking HEAT?


They're replaying the Wilbon interview on sportscenter in a moment.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Bumping up my post from last night


Wade2Bease said:


> The only way I can see Lebron possibly signing with us is if we can get Wade and Bosh to commit to us possibly before the end of tomorrow night. That would give him a full night and day to think it over.
> 
> But if Wade and Bosh havent announced their intentions by the time Lebron announces his, there's no way he becomes the 1st to commit to us.



:baseldance:


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Browsing blogs, forums and listening to SPorts "Wadio":combust:


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

This is what we all dreamed of for 2010, fellas. I dont think anyone thought we'd get Bosh and LeBron. I'm happy already. Good news tomorrow would be unthinkable.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Who is that guy SamAmicoNBA, he only has 433 followers, is he reliable?


Sports Writer for Probasketballnews.com


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> dwadeofficial Message to Miami Heat fans.... http://fb.me/EFxOIozO


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXBogNptu_0


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I htink thats another sign that Bron isnt coming...I'm pretty sure they'd wait!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

DQ did say we should call off work tomorrow. So LBJ is still out there to be had for Miami. ISn't it funny that Pat hasn't said anything yet. No back flips at AAA just yet..why??? Waiting for LBJ announcement. Get ready for the SHOWTIME HEAT nah nah MAGIC CITY DYnasTY!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wade definitely looked a little emotional talking about Chicago. 

Hope they don't hate him too much right now. But I totally understand if they do.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> OGOchoCinco #OCNNBREAKINGNEWS *Empire State of Mind* *wink* *wink*only the smart folk will put this together and figure out what i am talking about #6


..


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Since this came out today i can't think of anything other then Lebron coming that could be big news.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

So Heat fans, what are the early expectations for next season?


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Why would ochocinco know?


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Basel said:


> So Heat fans, what are the early expectations for next season?


27-0!!! DYNASTY DYNASTY DYNASTY!!!!


:laugh: just kidding...

be better than last year is all i expect..


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Jace said:


> Why would ochocinco know?


I think at this point, anybody can post that they know something about what LeBron is going to do, and the fans are going to speculate about it.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Rather Unique said:


> 27-0!!! DYNASTY DYNASTY DYNASTY!!!!
> 
> 
> :laugh: just kidding...
> 
> *be better than last year is all i expect..*


That's obviously going to happen, though. You guys will obviously make the playoffs, likely as a Top 3 seed. But with Wade/Bosh now, does it instantly become Championship or bust?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Basel said:


> So Heat fans, what are the early expectations for next season?


Nothing big yet. As of now I see us taking 6 games to beat your Lakers in the finals 

Its so hard to tell at the moment with a lot of roster still left to be figured out. But Wade won 47 games last season almost by himself, and having the worst start to his season in years. So its hard not to be really excited at the moment.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Nothing big yet. As of now I see us taking 6 games to beat your Lakers in the finals


:starwars:


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Yea, pretty much have to wait for more of the roster to be filled out to know more. But I'd be happy with the "better than last year" comment. 3 seed or higher would be fine with me.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> wallacesports Truly a family affair for Dwyane Wade today. Older sister Tragil and youngest son Zion just arrive @ Wade camp at Nova U


..


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

wallacesports Truly a family affair for Dwyane Wade today. Older 
sister Tragil and youngest son Zion just arrive @ Wade camp at Nova U 
2 minutes ago via web


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Basel said:


> That's obviously going to happen, though. You guys will obviously make the playoffs, likely as a Top 3 seed. But with Wade/Bosh now, does it instantly become Championship or bust?


No. I sure as hell don't expect a championship from jump like that. What the Celtics did in '08 just doesn't happen very often. That said, i would like us to enter 'contender' level. If we can make the conference finals, I'd be more then happy with the year. 

Fact is we still are in need of a BIG/3/PG + plus a whole lotta depth. As long as we're building and continue to improve after year 1, I'm good. True championship expectations from me come in year 2 maybe even 3.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Official with team that made a formal presentation to LeBron James tells Y! Sports: "It's down to Cleveland or Miami for him."


Sorry if that was already posted here. Interesting, though.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> chrisbosh MIAMI HEAT!!!!!!!!!


 !!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Look if Miami gets a monster center and a pass first point guard and a defensive wing player....we are going to be favorites in the East hands down.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> KDthunderup
> 
> @dwadeofficial congrats bro


Both deserve congrats.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Hail Riley


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> chadfordinsider RT @KCJHoop Wade says "there was a time
> where things kind of swung" to the Bulls but that Bosh wanted to play in Miami. http://bit.ly/czoaz3
> 2 minutes ago via web



Thank you Chris Bosh!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Yup, Bosh pretty much saved basketball in Miami. Funny how that worked out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Quick question: How long until that Miami-Wade county shirt that Wade was wearing goes on sale? :laugh:


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Yup, Bosh pretty much saved basketball in Miami. Funny how that worked out.


Are you going to change your username to Wade2Bossh if Beasley gets traded.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Chris Bosh has saved the Miami Heat 7 long years after Riley was crushed to realize instead I'd getting the Boshinator he was having to draft a combo guard. God Bless you Bosh.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

That Miami-Wade County shirt with the '3' Wade was sporting during the interview was pretty sweet. Gotta give props to our lawmakers down here for doing the renaming thing because he definitely liked it.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I am so ****ing excited


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I cannot wait for tomorrow night, and then the start of the new NBA season!!! So pumped


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> Are you going to change your username to Wade2Bossh if Beasley gets traded.


I dont know if I want to jinx Bosh like that :laugh:

Wade2Odom
Wade2Shaq
Wade2Matrix
Wade2Bease

There's a pattern here


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

ok i am going to take a nap...im sleep deprived


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> dwadeofficial Hey everyone if you liked the Wade county tee I wore on ESPN today go to purpleheartclothing.com..Fire!!!!!


:rotf:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Quick question: How long until that Miami-Wade county shirt that Wade was wearing goes on sale? :laugh:


dwadeofficial Hey everyone if you liked the Wade county tee I wore on ESPN today go to purpleheartclothing.com..Fire!!!!! 

Where'd u get tha tpic W2M?


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> I dont know if I want to jinx Bosh like that :laugh:
> 
> Wade2Odom
> Wade2Shaq
> Wade2Matrix
> Wade2Bease
> 
> There's a pattern here


Wade2JoRel?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> wallacesports In exclusive interview w/Miami Herald, new Heat forward Chris Bosh says he's been told Erik Spoelstra will stay coach.
> 
> Bosh to Herald on Heat coach status: "That made that clear. Dwyane made that clear. Pat made it clear. Erik's the guy."
> 
> Bosh to Herald on when decision made: "I thought I knew. I didn't know until last night. Miami was the logical choice."
> 
> Bosh to Herald on LeBron: "We'll see. We have 2 wait it out. I'm not going to call to tamper w/him. He's seen it all."


...


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> I dont know if I want to jinx Bosh like that :laugh:
> 
> Wade2Odom
> Wade2Shaq
> Wade2Matrix
> Wade2Bease
> 
> There's a pattern here


I was gonna same the same LOL


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> dwadeofficial Hey everyone if you liked the Wade county tee I wore on ESPN today go to purpleheartclothing.com..Fire!!!!!
> 
> Where'd u get tha tpic W2M?












SICK


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Is Mario Chalmers getting traded because doesn't he wear the #6?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> dwadeofficial Hey everyone if you liked the Wade county tee I wore on ESPN today go to purpleheartclothing.com..Fire!!!!!
> 
> Where'd u get tha tpic W2M?


Just googled "Wade Bosh" and that showed up on google images.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

*Shelley Smith on ESPN2: "It looks like the Super Team is about too be unveiled."*

.............

AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> Is Mario Chalmers getting traded because doesn't he wear the #6?


I doubt they'll trade a guy because he wears the #6..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



B-Easy said:


> *Shelley Smith on ESPN2: "It looks like the Super Team is about too be unveiled."*
> 
> .............
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'll wait until a more credible source reports this before I start hyperventilating :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



B-Easy said:


> *Shelley Smith on ESPN2: "It looks like the Super Team is about too be unveiled."*
> 
> .............
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


context?


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'm going crazy!! I don't think we will, but if we get LeBron too..omgomgomg


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Just googled "Wade Bosh" and that showed up on google images.


Thanks bro


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Jace said:


> context?


Talking about the big day tomorrow, ad how Miami may get Bron. The addition of Bosh and Wade, etc. etc.

She said Byron Scott showed up in Akron to talk to Bron at his camp as a final pitch to him. Then she went on and said what I posted...I kinda blacked out after that.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Oi yoi yoi...the hysteria is at a fever-pitch


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

One thing i noticed during hte interview, Look how Excited Wade was, couldnt hold in his laughs. Dude's enjoying life, and looked so excited to have Bosh there with him (and hopefully bron)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Heard them say that the 3 have a conference call tonight.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> JaredDudley619 Breaking News!!! My sources tell me Lebron will announce that he will be goin to the NY KNICKS tomorrow on ESPN.. This is serious.. WOW!!!!


... :O


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



FX™ said:


> I doubt they'll trade a guy because he wears the #6..


Isn't that the number Lebron wants.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Highly doubt Jared Dudley would know..


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> Isn't that the number Lebron wants.


..he can get it without trading away a player though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> ByTimReynolds Dwyane Wade in 1-on-1 interview with The Associated Press: Contract terms not known, it's more about championships.
> 
> Wade tells Associated Press he and James spoke recently, but that they will not talk again until after James announcement tomorrow.


...


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I thought you had to tell the League before a decline that you want to change you number.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> I thought you had to tell the League before a decline that you want to change you number.


Yup, and he did this past year. But he wouldnt have had to if he left the Cavs, obviously.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Can Mario change his number?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> Can Mario change his number?


Good question. I think he would also have to petition the league as well. But trust me, if that scenario played out, they'd allow his request almost immediately so that they could start selling Lebron jersey's.

So Byron Scott went to visit Lebron at his camp, and they didnt speak? That must have been awkward.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Smith was on ESPN2 again, this time saying it's a "likely scenario."


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



FX™ said:


> Highly doubt Jared Dudley would know..


Recall: he played with Amare last season..Chad Johnson (who prob wouldlnt know) said it too..Seems liek all indicationspoint to LeBron to NY


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> chrisbosh In case you were wondering I was very happy during the interview. My brain was just going 1000000 miles an hour and I had to cope.
> 
> This process was bananas but it all stems from a good place - my love of the game. ... http://say.ly/FpG2LM


...


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Don't know if it was already posted but Wade officially anouncing that HE'S BACK and Bosh is coming here with him!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I wonder if Q-Rich would sign for the vet. minimum?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

^^ I feel liek he would?


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

DW3 and CB4? Has a nice ring to it 

LB6? Maybe a QR5? lol


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I hope Ray Allen can play here. That would give us very good depth at the 3 or 6th man.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> PDcavsinsider Newsday is reporting LeBron will do show from Greenwich, CT. Guess technically it's not New York, just a suburb.


Says a lot, if true.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Close to New York. :bsmile:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> IraHeatBeat: Heat working all angles. In case of the the no-LeBron option, team currently is reaching out to Mike Miller, Ray Allen and Brendan Haywood.


Tells you right there that Bron not coming, I think. Unless trying to convince them
To take less. But in sure riles knows if Bron is coming or not (since Wade/Bosh know forsure)


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Like I said, I think all indications for Bron point to NY


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> IraHeatBeat Heat working all angles. In case of the the no-LeBron option, team currently is reaching out to Mike Miller, Ray Allen and Brendan Haywood.
> 
> Also, Michael Beasley is still very much a Heat, working out at AmericanAirlines Arena with summer-camp group. Mario Chalmers also on court.


Haywood seems like a big priority to us once the Lebron stuff ends.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

W2B, if you change it to Wade2Bosh I will personally find a superstar team of hackers to blow up your computer in your face.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXC-ct3tURY#t=0m9s


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dee-Zy said:


> W2B, if you change it to Wade2Bosh I will personally find a superstar team of hackers to blow up your computer in your face.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXC-ct3tURY#t=0m9s


:laugh:



> IraHeatBeat Source familiar with the Heat's chances said team knows James "still has interest" but does not necessarily feel as if it is the favorite.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

We'll have to overpay Haywood, but it's market driven. I think the max we should pay is a bit over the MLE for hopefully no more than three years. Big, defensive bodies who can contribute at the other end are rare but not so rare we should give him a huge long term deal. Have to assume Pittman or Jarvis will develop. I have confidence they both will.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I wonder if it isn't too late to change Joe Johnson's mind to come play with us.

Wade/Joe/Bosh/Haywood would be nice and we wouldn't need a playmaking PG or a PG with great handles. Just a shooter would be perfect.

With somebody like Q, Haslem and Pittman off the bench would be nice. Just need a PG and a back up PG. I'm sure we can swing Beasley into something... Any PG that can be had to Beasley?

Maybe Calderon for Beasley? Raptors need new blood with Bosh leaving.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> FisolaNYDN Can't confirm this but a Knicks source claims the location may be Allan Houston's house. Wow


I doubt it.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> RicBucher Rumors of NYK having legit shot at LeBron or him going to Mia seem like an attempt by LRMR to create suspense


He could be playing all of us.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I just reviewed the list of FA by position.

Since Blake will play with Lakers, I'd like Jarrett Jack or Farmar here. I think we can afford Rio as a back up PG.
The 3 shouldn't be a hard position to fill. For the starting 5 I am really hoping on Haywood. I would be ok with Kwame Brown as well. Brad Miller or Okur is not tough enough to make up for Bosh's soft play in the paint on D  Also having 2 big shooting man... I dunno. I don't like that. I guess having Wade on the team would cancel out the problems...


http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=13175


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> PDcavsinsider CNBC reports MSG (Knicks parent) stock futures way up today. Trading of it has tripled.


Wow, now that's interesting.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Smithian said:


> We'll have to overpay Haywood, but it's market driven. I think the max we should pay is *a bit over the MLE *for hopefully no more than three years. Big, defensive bodies who can contribute at the other end are rare but not so rare we should give him a huge long term deal. Have to assume Pittman or Jarvis will develop. I have confidence they both will.


if that's what you're hoping for then you can forget about it. That sounds like 6-7 mil. He already makes that. 

As for Varnado, i know he's your boy Smithi but dude weighs 210, he's not the answer to our BIG needs. At least at the 5.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dee-Zy said:


> I wonder if it isn't too late to change Joe Johnson's mind to come play with us.
> 
> *Wade/Joe/Bosh/Haywood* would be nice and we wouldn't need a playmaking PG or a PG with great handles. Just a shooter would be perfect.
> 
> With somebody like Q, Haslem and Pittman off the bench would be nice. Just need a PG and a back up PG. I'm sure we can swing Beasley into something... Any PG that can be had to Beasley?
> 
> Maybe Calderon for Beasley? Raptors need new blood with Bosh leaving.


no way we could afford that.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



MIA Sports Guy said:


> Lebron house shopping in Miami?


Can somebody ban this guy?

If you do not contribute to the community, get the **** outta here.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Rather Unique said:


> no way we could afford that.


Damn...

What about


Jarrett Jack/Wade/Allen/Bosh/Haywood ?


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

LeBron coming live from New York, wearing a Yankees cap.......then stands up wearing a Wade County shirt declaring he's playing for Miami next season!!! 

How good would that be.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dee-Zy said:


> Damn...
> 
> What about
> 
> 
> Jarrett Jack/Wade/Allen/Bosh/Haywood ?


It all depends on what those guys asking price is...but it's possible if we unload Bease.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> SedanoShow Have a source who just told me that a current NBA Free Agent told him Wade and Bosh will be present w/ LeBron tomorrow for his 1 hr special.


...


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Rather Unique said:


> It all depends on what those guys asking price is...but it's possible if we unload Bease.


I think we can unload Bease

We could have a bench of something like Q + Haslem + Pittman + back up PG. Some Vet preferably...


----------



## BigWill33176

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Espn headquarters is in Stamford, CT....


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> ...


I think I just creamed at that possibility.


----------



## RR 823

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



BigWill33176 said:


> Espn headquarters is in Stamford, CT....


It's in Bristol, CT. I live in Stamford.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Privately, Dwyane Wade(notes) and Chris Bosh(notes) weren’t pleased on Wednesday morning with the belief that James’ camp was responsible for leaking their plans to a television partner, but then again it makes perfect sense: This isn’t about Wade and Bosh choosing the Heat. It’s about LeBron getting the stage to himself on Thursday night.
> 
> One front-office executive whose team made a presentation to LeBron James told Yahoo! Sports that he believes James is choosing between Miami and Cleveland. And yet, if James wants to deliver the biggest kick in the gut to his hometown, he’ll pick the flat-lined New York Knicks. Whatever the decision, he’s made clear that the teasing and tormenting of the loser isn’t his concern.


link

Wow, what a dick move, if true.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

He's just saying that because if he goes to the Knicks all the stuff he has reported is garbage.


----------



## BigWill33176

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



RR 823 said:


> It's in Bristol, CT. I live in Stamford.


Oh. Well regardless, that could be why he's anouncing from CT if he actually is.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> link
> 
> Wow, what a dick move, if true.


LeBron's always been a dick. I won't 'like' him if he signs for us, but I'll admire his abilities even more.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

His decision is really going to say a lot about him. If he gets on t.v. to announce himself moving to the biggest market in the world that's the most blatant empire building move a player has ever made. Not saying that's a bad thing but it will really show how much he wants to be a global icon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Heat also continuing to maintain interest in Raymond Felton. And, for what it's worth, Wade seems keen on trying to get Mike Miller in.
> 
> *Stan Van Gundy, to Orlando media cluster, on Bosh going with Wade: "He’s been following him around for two weeks like his lapdog." 2 minutes ago via web*
> 
> Stan Van Gundy on Bosh-Wade: "As far as a straight one-two punch, that compares pretty favorably to Kobe and Pau Gasol. It’s right there." less than a minute ago via web


:laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I read that too...

That's ****ing cold.


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> ^That's sad because they didn't deserve any major free agent to begin with. They deserve this outcome.
> 
> They were in the middle of a playoff race, they could have reached as high as #4 in the east and they salary dumped John Salmons. They salary dumped Tyrus Thomas. They sacrificed draft picks and players in the middle of an NBA season. Then they salary dumped Kirk Hinrich.
> 
> That's incredibly different from a team like Miami which signed Wade and Shaq to deals expiring in 2010 and that's the only reason we're here now. We never sacrificed winning. We never sold out our product for unstable footing.
> 
> LOL @ them for trying to squeeze into this. What fools. Did they not notice that Wade and Bosh share an agent? They wanted to go up against Pat Riley then they knew the risks. That's a Pat Riley who has a close relationship with Henry Thomas. Not a smart move Chicago.


What a ridiculous post.


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Congrats to the Heat. We'll see how the rest of the team comes together.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> ...


Well if that's the case what's the point of even doing the special? Unless they come out for the last segment or two and gush about each other.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Don't get this tweet from Bucher


> Key element still unknown, re: Bosh in Mia: outright or S&T? if S&T, which Tor wants, that makes LBJ going there even more unlikely.


Isnt a S&T the best way to open up another $5million if Mike is apart of that deal?


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

If it's a sign and trade that means it's the full max whereas if it's outright it'd be 2-3 million less.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Don't get this tweet from Bucher
> 
> Isnt a S&T the best way to open up another $5million if Mike is apart of that deal?


No because that would get Bosh the full 6 years with a 10% increase every year.

What is Bron going to come here for? I 5 year deal and make less money than both Wade or Bosh? Wouldn't happen.

Whoever gets the 6 year max deal, gets the same deal as Wade and that means like a 1.6 mill or something more per year PLUS an extra year on the contract.

That would make it less plausible for Bron to come.

Basically, if Bosh S&T, Bron is not coming here. Best case scenario, we sign and trade Bron so that he can get his 6 years max.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> One thing i noticed during hte interview, Look how Excited Wade was, couldnt hold in his laughs. Dude's enjoying life, and looked so excited to have Bosh there with him (and hopefully bron)


I said the same thing during the airing of the interview and I was told not to get people's hopes up. lol:baseldance: 


Just heard im not sure if anyone else did, about Lebron looking into purchasing a multi million dollar abode in Coral Gables.


Stan Van Gundy is livid and going on a Lebron rampage so is Adrian Wojnarowski.....haters


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

That's not true.

If it's a sign and trade we will draw up the contract that Bosh sign's and Toronto will just act as an intermediate. We can set that first year salary at whatever we agree to with Bosh and the raises don't impact the first year. You only have to fit the first year under the cap.

A S&T would not hurt our chances and could only help because there's the possibility Beasley's salary is exiting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

^Exactly.

Boozer signs with the Bulls at 5yrs/$80million


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> OGOchoCinco
> 
> @KingJames big bruh can i break the news now or do i still have to wait?


Isn't he from Liberty City?



> OGOchoCinco
> 
> #OCNNBREAKINGNEWS *Empire State of Mind* *wink* *wink*only the smart folk will put this together and figure out what i am talking about #6


Then again this could mean New York if he's talking about that Jeezy line.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

He's Miami born and bred but I don't know why he hinted at the Knicks. He's supposed to be a Heat fan.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Bulls signed Boozer.

Quick show of hands, does anyone care?

Me neither.

:|


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

This is a great day!


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> He's Miami born and bred but I don't know why he hinted at the Knicks. He's supposed to be a Heat fan.


It's something to do with that if Jeezy's paying Lebron, I'm paying Dwyane Wade...I don't get it though. He's had one too many concussions anyway.


----------



## DemonaL

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I was hoping we didn't sign Boozer, I think he's gonna be a bust just like elton brand...


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dre™ said:


> It's something to do with that if Jeezy's paying Lebron, I'm paying Dwyane Wade...I don't get it though. He's had one too many concussions anyway.


That has nothing to do with this.. When Jay says that he's taking about drugs


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Boozer is a great pickup for the Bulls. I've always liked his game.

They still have a lot of cap space as well.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> That has nothing to do with this.. When Jay says that he's taking about drugs


I know that but that could still be what he's talking about. Doesn't make sense though, 'cause Wade didn't sign with Jay..who knows his old cleathead ass doesn't know anything.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I thought the lyrics was Jesus.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> ByTimReynolds To address all the schedule rumors, Dwyane Wade tells The AP that he will be at his camp tomorrow, then going to Orlando with his sons.


So there goes that rumor.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

No, actually Jesus was saved for "Jesus can't save you, life starts when the church ends"..

It's about Jeezy's song 24/23...I used to pay Kobe, but now I pay Lebron...24 vs. 23 for a brick...


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

This could end up being the longest thread in bbb.net history


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> That's not true.
> 
> If it's a sign and trade we will draw up the contract that Bosh sign's and Toronto will just act as an intermediate. We can set that first year salary at whatever we agree to with Bosh and the raises don't impact the first year. You only have to fit the first year under the cap.
> 
> A S&T would not hurt our chances and could only help because there's the possibility Beasley's salary is exiting.


I don't know. I have a feeling that if we do a S&T, it would not be for less money from Bosh but more money and more years.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> This could end up being the longest thread in bbb.net history


For maybe the biggest offseason (by one team) in NBA History...only fitting :yes:


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Remember when the Nets and Bulls board were rocking? Nets board now sucks and Bulls is chugging ok. Heat board rocks.

We've had a bunch of old timers pop up past couple weeks who I haven't seen since 2006 or 2007.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Man if the Nets and Bulls were like they used to be BBF would be on fire..with the Trail Blazers board arrogant enough to think they could steal someone in a sign and trade...and the Raptors making photoshops with Bosh's head on all types of animal scrotum...



I miss the old days


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Just checked the Nets, Bulls, Portland, Toronto and Lakers board, the most used ones back in the good old days and only the Chicago board has had 3 longer threads than this one, one of them will be surpassed by this one in the next 150 posts. 

But they've have two threads with over 3,000 posts


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> On the team boards, only Chicago has had 3 longer threads than this one, one of them will be surpassed by this one in the next 150 posts.
> 
> But they've have two threads with over 3,000 posts


I saw that, but they were merged threads so maybe they were big threads merged together?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

The Nets fans(or VC fanatics) were a trip


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

1500 more posts is asking a lot, seeing as how your big news was today...

Unless....


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

What's interesting is why DWade said "for now I'm back in Wade county" in this ESPN interview...as if he forsees a new nickname...


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

This is longer than the draft thread? sweet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dre™ said:


> What's interesting is why DWade said "for now I'm back in Wade county" in this ESPN interview...as if he forsees a new nickname...


He said that because until the 9th, Miami-Dade has officially changed their name to Miami-Wade county.


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dre™ said:


> What's interesting is why DWade said "for now I'm back in Wade county" in this ESPN interview...as if he forsees a new nickname...


Well the local government actually changed the name from Miami-Dade county to Miami-Wade county from June 1st-8th. So right now it technically is Wade County!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Broussard still thinks Miami is the favorite for Lebron.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Damn I didn't know that..it's serious down there :laugh:


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Dan LeBatard who has been saying all show long today, and even when Michael Wilbon was on earlier, that he thinks LeBron is going to Cleveland just said that his source which has never been wrong has convinced him. He thinks LeBron is coming to Miami because of what his source just told him. His source has never once been wrong.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

What's Will Smith doing Friday afternoon...


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Caller just asked whether we would be better with role players and LeBatard went nuts :laugh:

Seriously, if somebody would rather have Brendan Haywood and Mike Miller than the MVP of the league then they need to be locked up in the interest of public safety.


----------



## BigWill33176

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I know this was mentioned earlier but I can confirm that Lebron's agent contacted the owner of a 50 million dollar mansion in Coral Gables about purchasing it. One of my best friends knows the owner of the house very very well and talked to him directly. Lebron's agent called the owner on his cell phone and inquired. The information flowed like this: owner of the house -> my good friend -> me, so its not diluted. I've been to this house a lot and it really is ridiculous. 


This could be Lebron's agent just checking out all his options but its definitely a good sign.


----------



## -33-

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> Dan LeBatard who has been saying all show long today, and even when Michael Wilbon was on earlier, that he thinks LeBron is going to Cleveland just said that his source which has never been wrong has convinced him. He thinks LeBron is coming to Miami because of what his source just told him. His source has never once been wrong.


I got on LeBatard's show today under the name "Diesel" around 3:30-4:00.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

LeBron seems like a Fisher Island guy. Even he might have trouble getting into that island though.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Dan Marino might have to sign a minimum deal..I know he got a jumper...


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Holy ****...Riles scored Wade...and Bosh...for less than the max each?

:djparty: YESS!!!!!!


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



MB30 said:


> Holy ****...Riles scored Wade...and Bosh...for less than the max each?
> 
> :djparty: YESS!!!!!!


That's a really big f you to the people who thought they could screw up our plans by not taking Beasley off our hands.

Minny would probably give us a high pick at this point for a scorer like Beasley.


----------



## Sueng

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I agree with Zaslow on LeBetard...Pat Riley is schooling the NBA as far as being an executive.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Good news for Heat fans



> alanhahn
> 
> Talked to an NBA team executive who confirmed something I heard: that the NBA salary cap will be higher than $56.1M projection.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I bet LeBron has contacted a real estate dealer in Miami. I also bet he has contacted one in New York, New Jersey, Chicago, etc. Housing is probably one of the factors.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> Good news for Heat fans


Just get a Bosh avatar and stop acting like a Knicks fan.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

At the Heat game intro I would like to see how the order goes at "At PG Ray Felton, at Center Brendan Haywood, PF Chris Bosh, SF LeBron James and at Guard Dwyane Wade!!!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Officially salary cap number is $58,044,000, up from $57.7 million last season. Tax line rises to $70.3 million, up from $69.9 million


 Good news for miami if LBJ coming


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wow, they were off by $2million. That's a big difference.

If they're able to trade Mike for nothing, they could slot in all 3 max deals without no one needing to take a pay cut.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Would still need to get rid of Beasley.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wow - nice!!!!

Guys, today is a ****ING great day!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

If we dont get Lebron, which I still dont think we do, then we now may have enough for Haywood and Miller. Depends on if Haywood is willing to take around 7-8 million a year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> IraHeatBeat New cap puts Bosh, Wade, LeBron starting max number at about $17 million for 2010-11. Without Beasley, room for all three under new cap.


..


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Can I get a **** yeah for Riley?

Love that cat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

The new max numbers are 6yrs, $128 million and 5yrs, $99 million. So the max guys get more money. Good, cause they need it :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



BigWill33176 said:


> Espn headquarters is in Stamford, CT....


<---Born in Stamford Hospital. Stamford in the HOUSE!!

Moved to Miami at 6 months old, though, so...yeah


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Here's hoping DQ's sources are right, huh?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> LeBatardShow an awful lot of connected people i know have already dropped 66K each on heat season tickets. and it isn't because of bosh and wade


:whoknows:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> The new max numbers are 6yrs, $128 million and 5yrs, $99 million. So the max guys get more money. Good, cause they need it :laugh:


Guess not



> IraHeatBeat Correction, cap loophole leaves Bosh, Wade, Bron max at $16.6M, and leaves deal maxes at either $125M or $96M depending on how signed.
> 
> But that also means for a team such as the Heat, that's also $2 million in found money, sort of like finding a Dorell Wright in the couch. half a minute ago via web


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> wallacesports Go ahead and nix any thoughts of a Bosh-J. O'Neal frontcourt reunion. O'Neal to Boston is almost a done deal. Bank on it


That ****er played like he was already on their payroll during the playoffs..


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

:laugh: JO is done anyway, no biggie.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> chrisbosh I see ESPN has a name for the show tomorrow... "The Decision". I know I'm going to watch it! #freeagency continues...


Still can't believe that he's now part of the Heat Fam


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

We just picked up a 24 and 10 PF who is, what, 26? He's going into his prime!

GTFO! :laugh:


----------



## BigWill33176

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



MB30 said:


> We just picked up a 24 and 10 PF who is, what, 26? He's going into his prime!
> 
> GTFO! :laugh:



Yeah, still is hard to comprehend. Everyone should take a step back and appreciate this. We just locked up one of the best players in the NBA for the next 5 or 6 years. From ages 26 to 31 or 32. AND we locked up Wade for six years. Unbelievable. 

:cheers: To Pat Riley :cheers:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Someone start a Pat Riley Appreciation Thread. I start too many threads as it is


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> TheDaSeanButler Boy we got D-Wade & Bosh!!!!! We gon be nice booooiiiiii...wonder wat else is gon happen


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> dwadeofficial Congts 2 1 of the greatest human beings I know "C Booz". Chicago just won w/ U..


Reading something like this makes me think he would have stayed here even if we missed out on Bosh and gotten Boozer.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Ray Allen is staying with Celtics.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

^^ smh so either bron didn't reach out to him or he ain't coming


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

^Or neither. He got 2yrs, $20 million to return to a team that just got to the Finals. Seems like a no brainer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> wallacesports Topping a weak FA field @ their positions, word is center Haywood and PG Felton seek about $8-10 mill a yr. 2 hi 4 Heat?


Too high for Felton. I'd probably take Haywood at $8 million a year.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

You overpay for point guards and centers alike. 8-10 a year isn't absolute murder for Felton.

But don't you have Chalmers anyway?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> ^Or neither. He got 2yrs, $20 million to return to a team that just got to the Finals. Seems like a no brainer.


Yeah your prob right, just on FA market for leverage pretended like he was open to other teams, but in reality wanted back in Boston


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

The Heat and Raptors are working on a sign and trade but wont take back Beasley to help the Heat be able to get 3 max players.

http://ken-berger.blogs.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entry/11838893/23069546


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dre™ said:


> You overpay for point guards and centers alike. 8-10 a year isn't absolute murder for Felton.
> 
> But don't you have Chalmers anyway?


It is for the Heat since Wade does most of the ball handling anyway, especially in crunch time. So if we're not getting a star PG, then that money is better spent at C and SF.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> The Heat and Raptors are working on a sign and trade but wont take back Beasley to help the Heat be able to get 3 max players.
> 
> http://ken-berger.blogs.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entry/11838893/23069546


Man, I'm so over these silly bloggers already. If they aren't taking Beasley it's because we don't want to trade him. If they are taking Beasley it's because we want to trade him. Toronto isn't dictating anything.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

It seems like the Raptors don't want to do it so you guys can't get all 3.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Makes sense if ur the raptors..


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wade and Bosh said they will take less. They only each have to take $1 million less and we have enough for LeBron. Even with Beasley. If LeBron is really coming to Miami then he knows he has to give up $1 million. Beasley isn't stopping our plans.

And there are teams who will take Beasley.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Raptors need to save face and get back SOMETHING of value, rather than having Bosh leave for naught as he has indicated he could.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Why does everyone seem to think Beasley is the plague? He's a 15 and 7 21 year old combo forward!? Am I missing something here?


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

It's already been said Lebron isn't tripping about money because he knows he has so much off the court waiting for him.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



MB30 said:


> Why does everyone seem to think Beasley is the plague? He's a 15 and 7 21 year old combo forward!? Am I missing something here?


I agree. I'd at least trade him for a center who can contain Dwight Howard..not just dump him for cap space.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dre™ said:


> I agree. I'd at least trade him for a center who can contain Dwight Howard..not just dump him for cap space.


thing is there's what maybe 3-5 centers in the league who can do that? And ain't none of em being given up for Bease.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



MB30 said:


> Why does everyone seem to think Beasley is the plague? He's a 15 and 7 21 year old combo forward!? Am I missing something here?


Our competitors think we need his cap space so they're trying to remove his value. That's why New Jersey leaked that phony report about Dooling.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

If we somehow got Wade, Lebron and Bosh whilst retaining Beas...I think i'd have a massive coronary...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Uhh, is this true?!

Just read this on reagm

ESPN BOTTOM LINE: LEBRON GOING TO MIAMI TONIGHT FOR A MEETING WITH RILEY


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

:O If that's true...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Searched Lebron on Twitter and a lot of people are tweeting about it 

From DJ Clue


> DJ CLUE THEREALDJCLUE
> 
> Wow! ESPN NBA - Ric Bucher: LeBron James flew to Miami Wednesday night for a meeting with Heat president Pat Riley


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Oh, and RU...now we can sing it...

O O OO OO O MY BOSH 

:djparty:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Searched Lebron on Twitter and a lot of people are tweeting about it
> 
> From DJ Clue


FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

But according to all the insiders the deal was already agreed to. If he's talking to Riley before tomorrow that might mean he's backing out...


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

LOL have the journalists been so bad that we're resorting to Jared Dudley, Ocho Cinco, and DJ Clue for info now?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

:laugh: Just picked his name out since it was a relatively famous person.

But a lot of others are saying they heard Bucher say this on ESPN radio


been watching bottom line and see no news of this.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

People are saying they got text alert on it from ESPN.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



MB30 said:


> Oh, and RU...now we can sing it...
> 
> O O OO OO O MY BOSH
> 
> :djparty:


:laugh: YES! been singing it all damn day. 



Dre™ said:


> LOL have the journalists been so bad that we're resorting to Jared Dudley, Ocho Cinco, and DJ Clue for info now?


jesus christ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Here's a writer for ESPN Dallas


> espn_macmahon @RicBucher reports that LeBron flew to MIA to meet with P Riley Wed. night (via @EKS_MavsNBA) LeBron to Heat probably means Haywood stays.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> People are saying they got text alert on it from ESPN.


Yup, here's the text


> Rich Bucher: LeBron James flew to Miami Wednesday night for a meeting with Heat president Pat Riley.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

can't tell if that's a good thing or a bad thing...


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Fingers crossed!


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

There was a rumor on twitter that he was in NYC with Amare & Houston, maybe he's listening to teams final pitches.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Rather Unique said:


> can't tell if that's a good thing or a bad thing...


Why would he meet Riley, late at night, in Florida, in PERSON non the less, just to say "no thanks."?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> There was a rumor on twitter that he was in NYC with Amare & Houston, maybe he's listening to teams final pitches.


Seems like a weird travel plan? Why would he start in NY, then come down to Miami, only to have to go back up there?


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



B-Easy said:


> Why would he meet Riley, late at night, in Florida, in PERSON non the less, just to say "no thanks."?


Well from Lebatard's "trusted" source to DQ giving us hype for tomm. everyone who implies or says Lebron to Miami says it's a done deal.

If that's the case what's the need to talk to Riles for? contract talk?

I guess no bad can come of it, but just not too sure of it because of people saying it was virtually a done deal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> EthanJSkolnick Heard two things late this afternoon: that Micky was flying LBJ to Miami. And that LBJ was having dinner w/ Wade.....
> 
> ... We checked out the 1st. A high-ranking Heat official denied it, at least the way we asked it....
> 
> .... as for the second, not able to confirm. For what it's worth, Wade had a root canal today. So if they got together, I doubt he ate.
> 
> And so, to sum up, I'm glad that these days, I'm a columnist. I can just opine.


...


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Yeah i'm undecided on whether its good or bad, but hey, i'm hoping he's just working out the finer points on that contract.

Maybe DWade and Bosh's final little pitch on ESPN put him over the edge. After all, it's all about winning, Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Seems like ESPN decided to back off this for some reason. Cause people saw it on the bottom line, heard it on ESPN radio, and got it on an ESPN text alert. 

I wonder why?


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

If anyone needs proof of the text alter here is a pic of it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> If anyone needs proof of the text alter here is a pic of it.


Thanks. So there is evidence of it 



> daldridgetnt just so everyone's clear: if there's a s/t with Miami/ Toronto 4 Bosh, it'll be for picks, cash & trade exception, not players.
> 
> That's what I was told, anyway.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Riley continues to bitch the Raptors...hehehe


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

And now we know why this news has disappeared...


> wallacesports For those who didn't know, LeBron flying to MIA to meet Riles was more BS. And its a lot of it out there. So step carefully.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

kinda had that feeling. misinformation FTW!


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Thank god.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Or Thank God for Heat fans, considering our insider source


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Yeah, supposedly he ate with Riley at Prime 112. Prime 112 isn't some secluded restaurant. This guy has been seen everywhere today it seems.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I don't think he comes. Maybe that's just me not wanting to get my hopes up. But all this information coming out about how we're his likely destination now, makes me think it won't happen. I liked it better when we were the underdogs to get him.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Join the Superfriends club in Miami, Lebron.

Do eeeet. Now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

JA Adande and Tim Legler also think Lebron will sign with the Heat. J.A said he was going by the last text he got and he was 90% sure Lebron would sign with Miami.


Stu Scott thinks NY.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I keep thinking that he's going to end up in NY or stay in Cleveland. Then I think of DQ's statement yesterday and I wander into neverland.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

And I'm not changing my avatar until this **** ends! It has brought us good luck! Not sure why I think that why but I don't care.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

You guys going to wear any Heat memorabilia for luck?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Rationalise any way you need to smak :laugh:

We're still not the favourites guys. Cleveland has had the box seat this whole time. People are saying we have a good shot, and we do, consider we got Wade and Bosh (a much nicer tandem than Mo Will and Antawn Jamison), plus the higher than expected cap figure.

DQ's statement gives me hope - i'm not expecting it, but I will jizz my pants if it actually happens.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> You guys going to wear any Heat memorabilia for luck?


I think ima watch it in my draws/wife beater..what i was wearing when the news broke this morning. :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



sMaK said:


> And I'm not changing my avatar until this **** ends! It has brought us good luck! Not sure why I think that why but I don't care.


It's because West ****ed Bron's mother.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Whatever I have on when I take my exam, is what I'll wear during the big announcement.

I hope I'm home in time, if not I'm gonna have to stop at some local restaurants.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

It's officially Thursday now and signings can begin


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Today has been a great day


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

What were DQ's statements? Can Simone show me, I missed it..


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> What were DQ's statements? Can Simone show me, I missed it..


July 8th will be the biggest day in Heat history.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

DQ's sources are pretty damn good...i feel good about this...


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

knicks4life is a Heat fan in the closet.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

What are the odds of a JWill reunion? Wouldn't mind have him backing up the point at all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



MB30 said:


> What are the odds of a JWill reunion? Wouldn't mind have him backing up the point at all.





> According to two NBA sources Wednesday, one at the Orlando Summer League, Wade has made known to Heat management his desire to see Williams return.


J-Will has always been one of Wade's closest friends so it wouldnt surprise me.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*










Lets bring back Toine and Posey while we're at it :laugh:

But srsly, JWill would be a nice backup on this team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> alanhahn Multiple sources are telling Newsday that LeBron James has decided to join Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh in Miami. The new Big Three is here.


Don't forget to Breathe everyone


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Who the **** is Alan Hahn...credible?

Breathe....breaaaaathe....


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Don't forget to Breathe everyone


i'm pretty sure i've come to the conclusion that i'm just not going to believe anything til that ridiculous program tomm.:whiteflag:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Yeah, Alan Hahn is the Knicks beat writer for Newsday, one of the big NY papers.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Hahn is a Knick beat writer...i find it interesting that his last post was that he was 'shutting it down'. now this. hmmm


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

...hey...guys...check the front page of realgm....


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

... oh... wow

before I get too excited, I wonder how good the source is.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



B-Easy said:


> ...hey...guys...check the front page of realgm....


their source is the Alan hahn Tweet


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

if that **** is real, watch em take it down to not 'ruin' the show ::waits for it::


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Breathe...breeeeeeeeeeeeathe...


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Rather Unique said:


> if that **** is real, watch em take it down to not 'ruin' the show ::waits for it::


espn doesn't own them, can't really make them take it down I don't think?


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

That **** will get struck down by somebody or another report will come out with a different place. Lebron's people ain't gonna let that **** leak to **** up their show.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Rather Unique said:


> i'm pretty sure i've come to the conclusion that i'm just not going to believe anything til that ridiculous program tomm.:whiteflag:


At least it'll be announced in the 1st ten minutes of that hour show. Right after that, if he picks us, i'll definitely watch the rest of it. But if not, its going right off and I'm acting like adding Lebron was never a real possibility, which is the case


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

DQ posted this on another forum:

_I'm signing off...

tomorrow is the big day, July 8th, 2010. 

It's gonna be magical in the "Magic City"_

Make of it what you will, but DQ is generally rock solid...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> RicBucher Never tweeted LeBron was in Mia. A source said he was. Passed it on to the mothership. Made a 2nd call, told he was in Akron. Killed report.
> 
> RicBucher But the insanity is rising: the 1 source came at me hard that LBJ to Mia is done. Only way I go w/one source on that is if it's LBJ/Mav.


...


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I've officially reached fever pitch here guys...


----------



## BigWill33176

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'm freakin out here guys


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I have an exam tomorrow...and I need sleep...AHHH!!!!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> At least it'll be announced in the 1st ten minutes of that hour show. Right after that, if he picks us, i'll definitely watch the rest of it. But if not, its going right off and I'm acting like adding Lebron was never a real possibility, which is the case


Even though, i still stand by my original thought that he's not coming. I'm having people over for the damned thing.

If he picks us i'm :champagne: if not i might just throw a beer at the TV for making me watch that bull****. :laugh: (well not so much for my still relatively nice/new TV)


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> PDcavsinsider Newsday has reported LeBron has decided on Heat. Only a couple of people can truly confirm this. None have to me at this point.
> 1 minute ago via web





> RicBucher But the insanity is rising: the 1 source came at me hard that LBJ to Mia is done. Only way I go w/one source on that is if it's LBJ/Mav.





> AlexKennedyNBA Sources in Miami are saying that LeBron James to Heat is done but others aren't so sure. Nobody is certain of anything until announcement.


...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Back to reality people. Lebron isnt signing with the Heat. Stop getting your hopes up...

Like that'll help :laugh: 



> PDcavsinsider Newsday has reported LeBron has decided on Heat. Only a couple of people can truly confirm this. None have to me at this point.


^Possibly the best Lebron source there is hasnt heard anything.


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> ...


****ttt, I can't sleep now.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Newsday(and realgm) changed their headline to 'Sources: LeBron leaning towards choosing Heat.'

Not really news then I guess


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Back to reality people. Lebron isnt signing with the Heat. Stop getting your hopes up...


if this was Facebook, i'd like this..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

The writers don't write the headlines. So this may have been a call by the editors just to cover their ass. Here's the Newsday article by Hahn.

*Sources: LeBron leaning towards choosing Heat*


> After more than two years of planning and preparing, of salary dumping and cap-carving trades and wishful thinking, the Knicks may well find out that it was still not enough to land LeBron James .
> 
> According to multiple NBA sources, the two-time MVP Thursday night is expected to choose the Heat, where he would join fellow All-Stars Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh . The two Wednesday announced their commitments to the Heat and neither Wade nor Bosh had agreed to terms, which suggested they were waiting on James as the third piece.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Poor children if this gets confirmed. But if this is true, oh my God. 

We should really get together and throw a party. Via satellite for MB30 and FX (apologize to those I'm forgetting).


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Word - as long as it's in my timezone :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Too good to be true. I don't believe it until it happens.

I don't want to set myself up to get heart broken.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Chris_Broussard Sources with knowledge of the situation indeed saying LeBron will join Wade and Bosh in Miami, barring a late change of heart


Holy ****. Is this really gonna happen? :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Fffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Chris_Broussard Sources with knowledge of the situation indeed saying LeBron will join Wade and Bosh in Miami, barring a late change of heart


:O


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Dude, Bosh okay, but LeBron I WILL not believe till i hear it come out of is mouth


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Holy ****. Is this really gonna happen? :laugh:


fact is, we won't know FOR SURE until the announcement, so this is self-torture at it's finest. Unless there's some crazy unanimous gathering of sources, that is...


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I know that nothing's real until LBJ says it...but FUUUU...

I just went from 6 to midnight...


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

This isn't happening. I might really convince myself I've died if this happens.



Wade2Bease said:


> The writers don't write the headlines. So this may have been a call by the editors just to cover their ass. Here's the Newsday article by Hahn.
> 
> *Sources: LeBron leaning towards choosing Heat*


Can you past the whole article? You need to register. I'm lazy. Too many damn windows open right now.

This is setting up to be really intense. Everyone thought we were out of it, even after SAS' report. The suspense is palpable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

These bastard insiders, who have been wrong waaaay more than have been right, are getting my expectations up, and I just know that its gonna be for nothing. But its hard not to with everything seeming to be trending in our direction.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



MB30 said:


> I know that nothing's real until LBJ says it...but FUUUU...
> 
> I just went from 6 to midnight...


:rotf:Hahahaha:rotf:

and, ditto.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Dude, Bosh okay, but LeBron I WILL not believe till i hear it come out of is mouth


Yup.

Can we promote DQ for 3 to Deity status if this happens? I think that'd be in order.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Jace said:


> Can you past the whole article? You need to register. I'm lazy. Too many damn windows open right now.


I dont have a subscription there. That's the only part of the article I could find.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

It's leaking everywehre


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Jace said:


> Yup.
> 
> Can we promote DQ for 3 to Deity status if this happens? I think that'd be in order.


i want his gotdamn autograph if this happens...


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'm calling for a mass rep :yes:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

If DQ is right...I might have to fly to Miami for a hug :laugh:


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Jace said:


> Poor children if this gets confirmed. But if this is true, oh my God.
> 
> We should really get together and throw a party. Via satellite for MB30 and FX (apologize to those I'm forgetting).


:no:

After calling Patrick Beverley and Jarvis Varnardo I thought I could get a shoutout... I'm the DQ for 3 of the Miami Heat second round.

And I'm not believing it until he says it. For all we know he is artificially releasing this only to contradict it tomorrow for a late push on ratings.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

late on these, but


-I would surprisingly welcome JWill back. I really thought he was toast after that "Armageddon year." He showed all he needed was rest and a lesser role last year. Come on back, White Chocolate.



Wade2Bease said:


> Boozer is a great pickup for the Bulls. I've always liked his game.
> 
> They still have a lot of cap space as well.


Yeah I don't see why anyone would hate on this move. The Bulls are still sitting pretty and have a nice outlook.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Jace said:


> Yup.
> 
> Can we promote DQ for 3 to Deity status if this happens? I think that'd be in order.


Yeah, under his username, it should just read "Heat forum Deity"


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

It's not being reported on ESPN tv too, thatsh when u know its big


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Turn to SC at the top of the hour!


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Smithi, you're like our Jay Bilas or Andy Katz. Very much appreciate your work.

DQ is Broussard.

j/k on both of those. Wouldn't want to insult either of you like that.

But I agree, this could be his camp ****ing with the media.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Breaking news scroll on ESPN just now:

"Sources say all indications point to F Lebron James signing with the Heat, according to Chris Broussard"


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

ESPN Bottom Line: "Sources: LeBron likely to sign with Heat

Cream.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Fuuuuu Fuuu Fuuuu!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

If they wanted ratings, then surely they'd leak out rumors of him signing with NY.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

**** ME IN THE GOAT ASS

This can't be happening
This can't be happening
This can't be happening
This can't be happening
This can't be happening
This can't be happening


Imagine all the hate we'd get around the league. I'd welcome it soooooo much.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Broussard is the same cat who said Bosh was coming yeah?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

hmmmm...










Coincidence?


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

i'll stay on the cynic fence..if this is true, watch him change his decision because this leaked...:laugh:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wow they said the Cavs were worried about giving him a 6 year deal b/c he'd be old and have bad knees, thats what brussardsources said..no way dude, thye'd soign him to a 15 year deal if possible


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



MB30 said:


> Broussard is the same cat who said Bosh was coming yeah?


Broussard was the 1st to report this morning that Wade and Bosh had agreed to sign with the Heat


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I think ima hyperventilate shortly....

LEBREEZY COME TO THEEEEE!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Wow they said the Cavs were worried about giving him a 6 year deal b/c he'd be old and have bad knees, thats what brussardsources said..no way dude, thye'd soign him to a 15 year deal if possible


Where did he say that??


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

All I need is for some super model to walk in the door and have her way with me and this would be the best 24 hours of my life.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Wow they said the Cavs were worried about giving him a 6 year deal b/c he'd be old and have bad knees, thats what brussardsources said..no way dude, thye'd soign him to a 15 year deal if possible


:lol: then Broussard's sources are high as hell, and he SUCKS for believing some duck tales like that.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Wow they said the Cavs were worried about giving him a 6 year deal b/c he'd be old and have bad knees, thats what brussardsources said..no way dude, thye'd soign him to a 15 year deal if possible


You misread that. It said that was LeBron's quote. He didnt want to be "locked up for 6 years and be 31 with no ring and creaky knees."


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'm so happy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Jace said:


> All I need is for some super model to walk in the door and have her way with me and this would be the best 24 hours of my life.


:laugh: seriously


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

^ Makes more sense. 

Guys im freaking out here. Big time. I feel like i'm on shrooms and this is some bad ass trip :laugh:


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Literally jumped out of bed, and started texting like a mad man when I saw the red 'Breaking News' on the bottom of ESPN.

Let's try to stay calm, fellas.

Breatheeeeee.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Jace said:


> All I need is for some super model to walk in the door and have her way with me and this would be the best 24 hours of my life.


Even without that happening, Today has gotta rank up there among the best of them :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I love you guys


----------



## BigWill33176

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I don't want to wake up...


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

This is like seeing the hottest chick in town, telling your boys for MONTHS how you'd tap that ass, take her to school, make it so she can't walk right, etc. etc. Awsome to talk about...but one day she starts talking too you and might be ready to give it up (on national TV, at 9 PM) and you really don't know what to say, do, think....

AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

This thread is crazy :laugh:

Its gonna be fun to go through this thread when everything is all said and done, and read all the rumors that were out there during this week.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



B-Easy said:


> Whatever I have on when I take my exam, is what I'll wear during the big announcement.
> 
> I hope I'm home in time, if not I'm gonna have to stop at some local restaurants.


What exam is this?


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Nice find with the season ticket pic. Is that new?


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I am only truly excited because DQ called this when he said July 8 would be the biggest day in Heat history. All of these random reports just popping up MIGHT be Lebron's camp ****ing with the media, but.. DQ.. he called it..


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

you all STOP THIS RIGHT NOW! y'all are not making it easy to refrain from the hype and expectations man! I REALLY don't wanna have to break my TV tomm. night, after i was so happy earlier with Wade/Brontosaurus Bosh.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wow, I almost missed the party. This is so awesome. I'm attributing this to my new avatar if this happens.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Jace said:


> Nice find with the season ticket pic. Is that new?


I have no idea. Here's the page

http://www.nba.com/heat/tickets/season_tickets.html

Broussard is on ESPN


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Jace said:


> Nice find with the season ticket pic. Is that new?


Been up since early yesterday


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I wonder what Bulls/Knicks/Cavs boards look like now. Not inclined to check at the moment.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Definitely. I trust DQ more than majority of these reports, for sure. And he called it DAYS ago.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

haha lol we're so happy like we won a championship. It'd be SOOOOO EXCITING. AMAZING, HISTORY THEN ITS HAPPENING TO OUR FAV TEAM! Lets just wish this happens man..btw jace sorry and godo catch, sorry gusy!


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Somebody should go in the Cavs forum and just write, "**** yeah! Edgar Renteria'd your asses bitches!"


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Many close to Lebron want him to stay in Cleveland.

Believes its down to Cleveland and Miami.

Heat are currently trying to get rid of Beasley.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Broussard on ESPN just now, says 'the plan' is us, barring change of heart. However there a some in his camp that prefer CLE so they will be in his ear. But as of right now we are leading the pack.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> What exam is this?


Finance.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Doesnt sound like a done deal. His circle wants him in Cleveland, too.

Dont pull an E-Brand on your boys, LeBron.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Broussard sounded like his girlfriend just dumped him (he's from Cleveland).


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> Somebody should go in the Cavs forum and just write, *"**** yeah! Edgar Renteria'd your asses bitches!"*


:rofl:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



BigWill33176 said:


> I don't want to wake up...


I actually wish I was even a little bit sleepy after all this :laugh:


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> The decision won't come until Thursday, but the indications are that LeBron James will be playing for the Heat


On front page of espn.com right now with story.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5363055


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> I actually wish I was even a little bit sleepy after all this :laugh:


No lie, I was about THIS close to sleeping...then saw the breaking news.

Now...well...it might as well be noon.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'm Freaking Out...aghhhh


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Not officially sold until I see this:


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> I actually wish I was even a little bit sleepy after all this :laugh:


rate this is goin, we all gon pass the **** out and miss the gotdamn announcement. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> Somebody should go in the Cavs forum and just write, "**** yeah! Edgar Renteria'd your asses bitches!"


Speaking of that, Jose Mesa must definitely be pulling for Lebron to leave the Cavs so that he could be forgotten


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> Somebody should go in the Cavs forum and just write, "**** yeah! Edgar Renteria'd your asses bitches!"


That's called trolling.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



B-Easy said:


> No lie, I was about THIS close to sleeping...then saw the breaking news.
> 
> Now...well...it might as well be noon.


Don't you got an exam tomorrow? How the hell are you gonna focus on that thing? :laugh:


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Rather Unique said:


> rate this is goin, we all gon pass the **** out and miss the gotdamn announcement. :laugh:


:lol:


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Don't you got an exam tomorrow? How the hell are you gonna focus on that thing? :laugh:


6 PM. Open notes. Open book. Lots of coffee.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

As nice it feels to be in the lead..I wouldn't be surprised if he balks on the move, seeing how attached he is to CLE + people in his ear telling him to stay. Matter fact, i think that's gonna happen. (/negative nancy)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

^Same here! :laugh:

See what's going on now? You're all getting your hopes up for nothing. Lebron is not gonna sign here.

I _STILL_ can't see how he's gonna do this to his hometown, on national television. Is he really that cold-blooded?


----------



## Bulls rock your socks

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Lebron Would Be Dumb To Go To Miami! Who Else Would Be On The Team Wade, Bosh, Lebron, Chalmers And 3 Rookies? Then Prob Sign Some D Leaguers? Im Not Hating Im Just Saying Its Gunna Be Hard To Sign Decent Players If You Guys Get Lebron.


----------



## BigWill33176

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



B-Easy said:


> Finance.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



King Joseus said:


> That's called trolling.


C'mon KJ, walk on the dark side, one time. 

J/k that's too cold. For sure if it was the Knicks tho.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> ^Same here! :laugh:
> 
> See what's going on now? You're all getting your hopes up for nothing. Lebron is not gonna sign here.
> 
> I _STILL_ can't see how he's gonna do this to his hometown, on national television. Is he really that cold-blooded?


stay strong my brotha. We're not leaving this boat til the words come out that big ass head of his.


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Rather Unique said:


> C'mon KJ, walk on the dark side, one time.
> 
> J/k that's too cold. For sure if it was the Knicks tho.


Not my style. Besides, I appreciate the shenanigans and antics of you Heat fans (for the most part). I'm just doing my job. eace:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Guys - i still won't believe it until I see it in writing, officially, but hey...you can't help but dream now right?


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Bulls rock your socks said:


> Lebron Would Be Dumb To Go To Miami! Who Else Would Be On The Team Wade, Bosh, Lebron, Chalmers And 3 Rookies? Then Prob Sign Some D Leaguers? Im Not Hating Im Just Saying Its Gunna Be Hard To Sign Decent Players If You Guys Get Lebron.


We're gonna fill out the roster with our cheerleaders. Those girls are winners.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I don't give a **** about the rest of the roster. You think vets won't ringchase to team with that big 3?

That part is the least of my worries.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Broussard back on ESPN.


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> We're gonna fill out the roster with our cheerleaders. Those girls are winners.


Bring back this one and I'm all for it:


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

This whole "brand diminishing" thing is so ludicrous. Its OK for him to be on a stacked team in Chicago (some pundits take that team over a Wade/LeBron/Bosh and scrubs lineup), but not a Miami stacked team?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> wallacesports If LeBron is leaning to Miami, the Heat willing to catch him. But Heat "waiting on LeBron's decision" like everyone else.
> 
> In other words, early Thurs morn Heat would neither confirn nor deny report that James will join D-Wade and Bosh in south beach. 3 minutes ago via mobile web


..


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



B-Easy said:


> Finance.


You in grad school? I should be studying for my GRE and I haven't lifted a finger except to browse through the plethora of browser windows open on my computer. Plus tv on and radio on too. My GF is pissed, says Im ignoring her...."Babe this is bigger than you and me." Needless to say she left but she'll come back.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

this **** sounds to me like it's gonna change. no doubt about it. (ok maybe a little, i trust DQ)


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

This breaking early definitely hurts this. As much as I wanted to know, it would've been much better to hear it come from his lips, first.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> You in grad school? I should be studying for my GRE and I haven't lifted a finger except to browse through the plethora of browser windows open on my computer. Plus tv on and radio on too. My GF is pissed, says Im ignoring her...."Babe this is bigger than you and me." Needless to say she left *but she'll come back*.


if Lebron does come down here, **** yeah she will. you got season tix man!!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> You in grad school? I should be studying for my GRE and I haven't lifted a finger except to browse through the plethora of browser windows open on my computer. Plus tv on and radio on too. My GF is pissed, says Im ignoring her...."Babe this is bigger than you and me." Needless to say she left but she'll come back.


LOL strong man good..Yeah i'm suppose to be studying MCATs this summer man i started in the beginning, then slacked off and when i try to sit down i keep getting freakin tweets..smh free agency has killed me!


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I just don't like how there's a full day tomorrow for everyone (including his bastard earpieces) to hate on the move and push CLE. Not too mention, more time to get emotionalized into staying.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

DQ does seem sure. Maybe Riley got some sort of legit commit behind the scenes that only top dogs know about.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Rather Unique said:


> I just don't like how there's a full day tomorrow for everyone (including his bastard earpieces) to hate on the move and push CLE. Not too mention, more time to get emotionalized into staying.


Im sure that's why he's in CT. Probably not watching much TV or reading his Twitter.

And you better believe a few key guys will take down their asking price to ride with this crew. You're crazy if you don't think so.

Either way, I think we have five impending, "experienced" rookies who could feasibly contend for rotation spots their first year Beverley, Torrance, Butler (once healthy), Varnado, and Pittman. Maybe even Dozier gets signed mid-seasons as a combo-forward. Juwan Howard was mentioned. That would be nice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Rather Unique said:


> I just don't like how there's a full day tomorrow for everyone (including his bastard earpieces) to hate on the move and push CLE. Not too mention, more time to get emotionalized into staying.


Yup, a full day to feel the remorse of what he is about to do, if he is in fact leaving, is gonna eat at him like crazy.

The one good thing is that he's in Connecticut and away from all that drama that will be going on back in Ohio.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Rather Unique said:


> if Lebron does come down here, **** yeah she will. you got season tix man!!!


fo sure man. She's just being a diva.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Jace said:


> *DQ does seem sure.* Maybe Riley got some sort of legit commit behind the scenes that only top dogs know about.


See, he could be dead on, but what's to stop Lebron from making an emotional decision and changing his mind. Nothing DQ could do about that, Bron just balked. Damn it i'm such a pessimist. 

IF it weren't for DQ being nothin' but money on these things...i wouldn't have believed a word in the last 2 hours.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

He going to change his mind. This is too good to be true.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I think everyone in here deserves a promotion. Especially B=Easy for sacrificing his sleep and a decent pass on his finance exam for the good of the Heat Fantology....lol:combust:


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

WHoa! Bout to make another drink.... and then I'm going streaking.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

****ing ESPN. They are bringing it up every minute.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

The thing that scares me is that ESPN is reporting this like it's done. LeBron seems like the kind of guy who will change his mind out of stubbornness just so his moment isn't stolen from him.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

It's too good to be true...surely?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Breaking news!!! Lebron signs with the Knicks!! I just saw him leaving the knicks owners house!!! He lives next door to me!!! Let's go NYC


 I tihnk Diddy's joking?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Im only jokin!!! I always wanted to start a twitter rumor!!!! He's goin to miami! My second hm! Lol


good


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

As soon as we get rid of the "barring a change of mind" part in the headlines, i'll be content


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

:laugh: I fell for it...


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



MB30 said:


> As soon as we get rid of the "barring a change of mind" part in the headlines, i'll be content


Even then... I just want to hear him say it tonight. Then I'll be convinced :laugh:


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Has to be :laugh:


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Damn, Neil Everett on Sportscenter is killllllllling me. He keeps saying that it's done and it isn't.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Honestly. ESPN is stealing their own thunder. They're pretty much the only one's reporting it, so it's not like they're facing competition.

Still hard for me to see this happening, even if LeBron currently thinks it is.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'll wait till tomorrow morning, 11am, before I believe this ish...


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> IraHeatBeat A Miami Thrice Thursday? The latest indications are
> that that is where ESPN is going to take Pat Riley's Heat at 9 p.m.


 http://bit.ly/a8oE6s


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

You know what? there's no way this **** is going to happen. 

How the hell are they both going to 'perform' their bull**** pre-game thing? where wade powders up and points at the crowd and Lebron has the famous powder in the air crap. 

no ****ing way....right?


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I don't think ESPN is stealing any thunder. It's so unreal for both fans of the Heat and other teams of a big 3 like this teaming up that everyone will pretty much go "no ****ing way" until they hear it come from Lebron's mouth. I know that's what I'm waiting for, I don't believe a thing right now even though its impossible to sleep.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

They'll do something together, I'm sure. All three of them. I'm not worried about egos on the court. I'm worried about LeBron's home ties and views on his own legacy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

18 hours away from Lebron shocking everyone...and deciding to stay in Cleveland.

He does that and he's even that much more beloved in his hometown and everyone would understand. So which market would be the best for his brand to leak false info about? The biggest market in NY, the 3rd biggest market in Chicago, or Miami?

Still see him staying in Cleveland...


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Chris Paul is now on my hit list - telling LBJ to stay in Cleveland and be coached by Byron "the Great" Scott...pshhhhhh


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'll go back to the question I asked in here earlier today, except this time assuming LeBron does come onto the team. If he does, then does the season for Miami instantly become championship or bust?


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

There's no way Lebron could switch out of this just to do it...they've been at this for a good minute. 

And if this goes down we all owe DQ two rounds of rep a piece.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

If Lebron joins? Absolutely it's championship or bust. At the very least NBA Finals or bust.

I want to believe we'll get him...but i'm starting to slip back to reality now...this won't happen. Please prove me wrong, DQ's sources!


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I think the first year the only expectation is making the Finals. Anything less is a bust. Not until the second year does a ring become the expectation.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'd say ECF or bust. I think it might take a year to get the right pieces around them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Basel said:


> I'll go back to the question I asked in here earlier today, except this time assuming LeBron does come onto the team. If he does, then does the season for Miami instantly become championship or bust?


If he comes then its a 4-0 sweep of your Lakers or Bust :yes:



I would assume that they themselves would believe it was at least finals or bust so I'd feel the same way. But there would still be a lot of holes to be filled. But those holes would be much smaller if those 3 were on the same team.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Basel said:


> I'll go back to the question I asked in here earlier today, except this time assuming LeBron does come onto the team. If he does, then does the season for Miami instantly become championship or bust?


No other possibility. Any team Lebron were to move to is automatically on the dynasty clock..especially this scenario.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> 18 hours away from Lebron shocking everyone...and deciding to stay in Cleveland.
> 
> He does that and he's even that much more beloved in his hometown and everyone would understand. So which market would be the best for his brand to leak false info about? The biggest market in NY, the 3rd biggest market in Chicago, or Miami?
> 
> Still see him staying in Cleveland...


keep fighting the good fight, W2B.



Basel said:


> I'll go back to the question I asked in here earlier today, except this time assuming LeBron does come onto the team. If he does, then does the season for Miami instantly become championship or bust?


I'm a pessimist and I coach. So naturally, i think the Lakers could beat that trio. 

The 1st year i'd expect us to do big things, but winning the East is the highest i'll go (though i believe anything is possible), mainly because, i think the lack of real BIG and a shooter will hurt. 

But in year 2 if we get any of that with the MLE..then **** yeah i'm thinking Championship.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> If he comes then its a 4-0 sweep of your Lakers or Bust :yes:


Wishful thinking, eh?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Basel said:


> Wishful thinking, eh?


Actually, yes it is


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

We'll cross that bridge WHEN we get to it.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Actually, yes it is


:laugh:


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Adande being party pooper....


> JAdande Part of me thinks LeBron's camp is just floating this Miami
> thing to gauge the reaction. And what I've seen has not been positive.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

That's what I'm talkin about, more negative speculation please. Need to stay calm!


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

knew it...here comes the backtracking. 

and who's reaction are they gauging? this **** is ridiculous. :laugh:


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

We got 18 hours more this people. Y'all will drive yourselves crazy if you actually believe this is gonna happen.

Just stick to being realist and seeing that Lebron will no doubt stay in Cleveland, and none of you will be disappointed when he actually does in fact, stay in Cleveland


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> We got 18 hours more this people. Y'all will drive yourselves crazy if you actually believe this is gonna happen.
> 
> Just stick to being realist and seeing that Lebron will no doubt stay in Cleveland, and none of you will be disappointed when he actually does in fact, stay in Cleveland


Change your username already.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Heat_FansOnly
> 
> Dually note that it has been reported that it may be an inside source w/ Lebron leaking this info to make him look like a hero to Cleveland


Yeah I think his camp saw people begin to see the Cavs as the clear favorite, and didn't want to lose ratings. They probably think they'll break records for viewership. Now they're floating an outlandish, but strangely believable, scenario to build drama before the big moment.

Many are saying all of these shenanigans, followed by an "I'm staying" letdown would tarnish his image. Others are saying doing all of this to announce he's leaving Cleveland would tarnish his image.

His brand/image/whatever is tarnished either way, apparently.

I'm banking on him staying, too, whether he knows it or not.


----------



## mvP to the Wee

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Basel said:


> Change your username already.


Can't yet. Still gotta find out who the 12th man will be. Don't wanna curse Bosh :no:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Jace said:


> Yeah I think his camp saw people begin to see the Cavs as the clear favorite, and didn't want to lose ratings. They probably think they'll break records for viewership. Now they're floating an outlandish, but strangely believable, scenario to build drama before the big moment.
> 
> Many are saying all of these shenanigans, followed by an "I'm staying" letdown would tarnish his image. Others are saying doing all of this to announce he's leaving Cleveland would tarnish his image.
> 
> His brand/image/whatever is tarnished either way, apparently.
> 
> I'm banking on him staying, too, whether he knows it or not.


That tweet is exactly what I think is going on. Even posted almost the exact same thing a little while ago.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

The 12th man will probably be you :laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Alright on that 'news'. i'm done. he ain't coming. Fellas, do yourself a favor and jump in the non-believers boat.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Who wants to bet Lakers/Heat get the Christmas Day game?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Alright on that 'news'. i'm done. he ain't coming. Fellas, do yourself a favor and jump in the non-believers boat.


yeah, i'm out too. I'm sure by the time I wake up, this news will have flipped 8 or 9 more times.


Dre™;6315944 said:


> The 12th man will probably be you :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Basel said:


> Who wants to bet Lakers/Heat get the Christmas Day game?


No doubt that if Lebron comes here that Lakers/Heat will be on Christmas day.

But he's staying in Cleveland so I see A Cavs/Heat Celtics/Lakers double header on ABC.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

windhorst



> PDcavsinsider #LeBron leaning toward signing with Heat update:
> http://bit.ly/d3XmE8
> 23 minutes ago via web


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Cavs writers are busy doing their obituaries...

This is absolutely destroying me :laugh:

I guess the good news is that we have sort of already won by getting Wade and Bosh. Lebron would just make this more historic.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Exactly. I waver back and forth on whether or not I'd even be upset if we missed out on LeBron, especially if he stayed in CLE (least threat.) Wade/Bosh and solid pieces appeals to me just as much, in its own way. Besides, I want to stay humble.

sidenote: MiamiThrice.com was purchased on June 30th, according to RealGM.


My final take before bed: LeBron really does want to come here. The three have been talking about this for a little while and solidly planned on it before the start of FA. Perhaps something along the road derailed it, leading to Dwyane's interest in CHI. Surely people around LeBron were tugging for him to stay in Cleveland, and some to go to NY.

LeBron's circle knows if they stay in Cleveland they might gain even more pull around the organization than they had prior, which was a lot. In NY they'd gain more marketability (LRMR marketing) and likely have their run of the Knicks franchise. This is why they cooled on Chicago. This is why the Nets always stood as a back-up option, but not a serious contender.

If he stays in CLE, he knows he'll have even more trouble getting past the Orlandos, Bostons, Atlantas, Miamis, Chicagos, and possibly even New Yorks of the East. Miami has a nice, warm spot ready for him, and one that would lead to immediate contention. I'm starting to see returning to Cleveland being a really tough choice for him.

Ira made a good point. If LeBron is this close already, Pat will do everything in his power to make sure he's secured. Don't think Pat's not checking up on James every so often, making sure the rhetoric isn't getting to him. 

Of course people will hate on this at first. It's not what they expect. In the end, it would say a lot about LeBron's character to be able to swallow some of his ego and join a team with two superstars, one whose team it is, with a ring on his finger to boot. It would almost dampen some of the ego-tripping image he's presented with this type of announcement. If he's going to leave his home state, for what better team than one that would catapult him to title-favorite status, regardless of if it's Kobe on the roster. The fact that he'd be joining two of his best friends in the league only makes it more acceptable, from such a perspective.

And contrary to what some believe, having this core wouldn't guarantee anything. They'd need to perform consistently and through much adversity, especially to compensate for the depth, which would be meager the first year. It's still a challenge.

People were gifting Rose/LeBron/Bosh/Noah the chip instantly, why is it wrong for this team to be scarily good? The only argument people really have is the presence of his best friend in the league.


----------



## sknydave

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

If LeBron ends up in Miami it will be unreal, but the Heat still managed to get the top shelf big man we've been wishing for. With some nice role players around them and a couple of quality veterans that want to make a run, we will be in for a great season


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

If LeBron goes to Chicago, then I'm worried. If he stays at Cleveland, I'm happy. If he comes to Miami, I'm ecstatic.


----------



## MarioChalmers

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

If I were playing virtual GM on nba2k10 or something, I wouldn't take LeBron. It's more fun to build a team from scratch, especially with lots of resources. But that's just me. If I needed to win for a living, bronbronbronbron. 

Random, but better than the normal speculating.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

After sleeping on it, I'm completely down from the high of yesterday. I can TOTALLY see Lebron leading people in the wrong direction just to generate buzz (including DQ's sources and all of that). I mean, he has a 1 hour special about this for ****s sake. I don't trust him at all and I am now expecting him to resign with the Cavs. In fact, I don't care where he goes as long as it's not Chicago.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

The rumors that we'll hear coming down the home stretch will be insane.

Prepare for the final loops on this roller coaster!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Charlie Villanueva:


> I'm just saying... LeBron will not be going to Chicago or Miami. I'm just saying, word on the streets. LOL. NY vs. NJ vs. CLE. I know where. Twitter





> DeJuan Blair: Lebron to the Knicks watch!!!!! Shhhhhhhhhh! Twitter





> Hearing LeBron James camp is purposely sending out a campaign of misinformation to media on team he'll pick, to increase drama tonight... Twitter





> On Wednesday, Jared Dudley, a former Phoenix Suns teammate of Amar'e Stoudemire, posted on his Twitter account, "Breaking News!!! My sources tell me LeBron will announce that he will be goin to the NY KNICKS tomorrow on ESPN.. This is serious.. WOW!!!!" New York Daily News


:vuvuzela:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> You in grad school? I should be studying for my GRE and I haven't lifted a finger except to browse through the plethora of browser windows open on my computer. Plus tv on and radio on too. My GF is pissed, says Im ignoring her...."Babe this is bigger than you and me." Needless to say she left but she'll come back.


LOL

left as in left you or left the room?


:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Woke up and still feel strongly that his camp sent out false Miami rumors only because it was the market that would least affect his brand.

It says a lot that all those NBA players think its NY.

Whatever. I'm extremely happy with Wade and Bosh going forward. About them though: If either or both of them start sending out random tweets about Lebron's decision today then I'll start to question things a little more.



> @dwadeofficial Up very early taking my routine physicals. Docs say I'm good to go..


He's good to go to sign his deal


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

www.twitter.com/chrisbosh



> Good morning. Waking up to more speculation. This makes tonight's show more interesting.


Bleh, I think I'm gonna try and take a nap sometime today just to blow some time until the decision.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



gian said:


> If I were playing virtual GM on nba2k10 or something, I wouldn't take LeBron. It's more fun to build a team from scratch, especially with lots of resources. But that's just me. If I needed to win for a living, bronbronbronbron.
> 
> Random, but better than the normal speculating.


Lol NBA 2K11 will be hilariously unfair if we get Bron. The NBA 2K11 Association Thread where people post teams and trades, we'll just be keeping the same team haha.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Can someone translate the time of LeBron's announcement to GMT (UK time?) I have no idea what time it is at in America on ESPN, so you know.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



FX™;6316093 said:


> Can someone translate the time of LeBron's announcement to GMT (UK time?) I have no idea what time it is at in America on ESPN, so you know.


9PM here and 2AM your time.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> BrandonTierney the Knicks are still in play, and that Lebron's inner circle has real concerns about Miami..


I wonder what concerns they have.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> I wonder what concerns they have.


Havent watched ESPN this morning, but last night Broussard was saying that many close to Lebron believe he'd be selling himself short by going to "Wade's team" and that it would hurt his brand. Basically, all the ego stuff.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> 9PM here and 2AM your time.


Might just wait for the morning lol. If I wait till 2AM and he doesn't sign for us...**** that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



FX™ said:


> Might just wait for the morning lol. If I wait till 2AM and he doesn't sign for us...**** that.


He's announcing his decision within the first ten minutes of the show. So set your alarm for 2 and you could be back to sleep by 2:15 if he doesnt choose Miami. But if he chooses Miami, which is a long shot, then I doubt you'd be able to go back to sleep


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I see. So he's going to talk about us for 50 minutes if he announces Miami. Sounds good to me.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I think that we might have had a chance if he made a decision the normal way. I can truly see him changing his mind minutes before he goes on television.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*










I have to CLOSE today at work for the first time this year..what the ****? I might get home to see the middle-end of the show but I'll definitely miss the announcement..I guess I'll just have to read about it. 

I'm hoping he comes to Miami..but like some people were saying the announcement being so close to NY is kinda suspicious. I'm not buying that he's "just in the area" for Carmelo's wedding this weekend. If he goes NY instead..that Amare/LeBron vs. Wade/Bosh rivalry would be crazy. If he ends up staying in Cleveland..I don't know what to say.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Did anybody see Haslem on First Take? He sounded like he pretty much knew he wasn't coming back. He basically said he loves Miami but he has to make the best choice for his family. Also didn't sound too excited when they asked him if he was gonna watch the LeBron special tonight. :laugh:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

The other 50 minutes are open for questions


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



thaKEAF said:


> Did anybody see Haslem on First Take? He sounded like he pretty much knew he wasn't coming back. He basically said he loves Miami but he has to make the best choice for his family. Also didn't sound too excited when they asked him if he was gonna watch the LeBron special tonight. :laugh:


He probably wants $85 million now that Boozer got $80 million.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Aghhhhhhh these are the most exciting times to be a Miami fan since the championship!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

hmmm

*LeBron James Plans Weekend Party in South Beach!*


> LeBron James has rented six cabanas at the W Hotel South Beach this weekend to celebrate his team decision, two sources confirms to UsMagazine.com.
> 
> That adds more fuel to the fire that James, 25, will announce he's joining the Miami Heat Thursday night, as several insiders told ESPN this morning.
> 
> PHOTOS: Stars who date athletes!
> 
> The basketball great will make his announcement from the Boys and Girls Club of Greenwich, Conn. Thursday night during an hourlong sports special called The Decision, to be aired on ESPN at 9 P.M. ET. Proceeds from commercial sales will be donated to the club.
> 
> If James goes to the Heat (where he'd play alongside All-Stars Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh), he'd likely take a $30 million pay cut, ESPN reported. His current team, the Cleveland Cavaliers, has offered him a six-year, $128 million contract, while Miami would sign him to a five-year deal worth $99 million.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Damn it Riley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> IraHeatBeat As of noon, the Heat had received no indication of James' intentions. Appears none of the suitors had. This is an Olympic-type announcement.


Its funny how everyone has joked around about how it'll be like an Olympic type announcement or World cup announcement, and here we are and it looks like that will be the case :laugh:

Don think Bosh's last tweet was posted here


> chrisbosh The bags are packed and I'm ready!


On his way down here I suppose


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Bill Livingston from the Plain Dealer in Cleveland doesn't seem too confident that LeBron is coming back.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> hmmm
> 
> *LeBron James Plans Weekend Party in South Beach!*


I was watching ESPN and they were talking about how LeBron had 4 convo's yesterday with the 3 and in his last one he said i'll see u all friday..Ppl speculated b/c he meant hes coming to play for miami but maybe he just said that b/c his party


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Is it me or does that guy on SC with glasses NOT want LBJ in miami..He's saying how he's gonna be the most hated nad stuff and lacks confidence..smh


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> goodmanonfox
> 
> Source told FOXSports.com Miami Heat have offered Mike Miller 5-year deal worth 27-30 million with deadline tonight.


http://twitter.com/goodmanonfox/status/18049281296


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> goodmanonfox Source told FOXSports.com Miami Heat have offered Mike Miller 5-year deal worth 27-30 million with deadline tonight


..



> SpearsNBAYahoo The Mavericks have agreed to terms on a six-year, $55 year million deal to re-sign center Brendan Haywood, a source told Yahoo! Sports.


..


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> goodmanonfox
> 
> Miller has been told by Miami that the team is "confident" LeBron is coming. Miller could likely earn more money with New York Knicks.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

They can offer Miller that contract AND LeBron?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Yeah, that's what I thought. The offer is contingent upon Lebron not signing with us.

Poor Mike Miller though. First the Lakers give him a deadline, then the heat do.

So if all of this is true, it looks like we'll be adding either Lebron or Mike Miller tonight. What a difference. But i'll be very happy either way.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'm wondering same thing??? I'm guessing W2M might no???


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wait so the Heat told Miller that we think Bron is coming but if not we want you??


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


>


How do you feel about the Knicks supposed plan B of sending Lee to GS for Randolph and Turiaf?


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Stephen A came back on 940 WINZ a minute ago ad reiterated that Lebron is Miami bound. He said his source called him again at 10 this morning to reassure him its a done deal. Its not a prediction, he says its the fact. Hmmmmm:microwave:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

There's no way we have enough for both Miller and Lebron.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

From what I'm reading on some other forums, if the Heat also get LeBron, it seems like they'll become more hated than the Lakers. Is that even possible?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

This isnt makng sense? Can somone explain


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> CAN HEAT TRADE BEASLEY
> By Chad Ford and Marc Stein
> 
> The surest way to know that LeBron James-to-Miami is a done deal before LeBron’s official announcement?
> 
> If Miami trades away Michael Beasley to create even more salary-cap space before the show starts.
> 
> As of noon Thursday, Miami did not have a trade taker for Beasley, after numerous sources said that the Heat – as they’ve been doing for weeks – continued to shop 2008’s No. 2 overall pick with vigor for much of Wednesday.
> 
> Yet sources say that a four-team trade scenario was hatched on the eve of LeBron’s hour-long “Decision” special on ESPN that includes Charlotte and Houston and would enable the Raptors to bring them back an asset or two in the wake of Chris Bosh’s departure but also avoid taking back Beasley. Which is believed to be the only sort of sign-and-trade that Toronto would consider.
> 
> The proposed deal, sources said, would send Beasley and Rockets forward Jared Jeffries to Charlotte, land Bobcats center Tyson Chandler in Houston and create sufficient cap space for Heat president Pat Riley to offer max-contract money to Wade, Bosh and James.
> 
> The Heat and Raptors engaged in discussions for several hours after Bosh and Dwyane Wade announced that they committing to Miami in a package about the various sign-and-trade options. Discussions were serious enough Wednesday night, according to two sources, that Heat officials told Beasley to start preparing to relocate.
> 
> One source with knowledge of Toronto’s thinking, however, insists that the four-team trade – which would require Houston to send at least $3.1 million in salary to the Raptors -- is “not happening.” Toronto continues to convey the message that it is a reluctant partner in any deal that makes Bosh’s departure more lucrative.
> 
> If the Raptors ultimately consent to a sign-and-trade, Bosh would be able to sign a six-year max deal with the Heat worth nearly $130 million and LeBron and D-Wade would score max deals, too. Toronto, meanwhile, would come away with a very big trade exception and presumably at least one first-round pick … possibly its 2011 first-rounder that was previously dealt to Miami.
> 
> But Miami’s lack of options -- with only Beasley and Mario Chalmers officially on the roster on Decision Day – and concerns about Beasley’s off-the-court issues are undeniable stumbling blocks when it comes to any deal.
> 
> Such is Miami’s fortune these days, though, that it can offer near-maxes to the three Team USA buddies even without finding a new home for Beasley. The Heat found that out Wednesday night, along with the rest of a grumbling league, when the NBA announced that the salary cap next season will be nearly $2 million higher than anticipated: $58 million as opposed to $56.1 million.
> 
> The latest estimates say that James, Wade and Bosh could all sign deals with a first-year salary just under $1 million less than the max if the Heat make no more moves before James’ makes his intentions official. Miami would have to fill out the rest of its roster with minimum-salary players, but the trio’s financial sacrifice would have been more unrealistic if the cap figure didn’t rise. Factor in the lack of state income tax in Florida and the sacrifice shrinks further.


http://proxy.espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/17823/can-miami-pull-off-beasley-trade


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Basel said:


> From what I'm reading on some other forums, if the Heat also get LeBron, it seems like they'll become more hated than the Lakers. Is that even possible?


Of course. No one rooted for Goliath either


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

JO signs 2yr $12 million deal with Boston


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> How do you feel about the Knicks supposed plan B of sending Lee to GS for Randolph and Turiaf?


It's ok i'm a fan of Randolph and anything is better than Ellis or Arenas.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> It's ok i'm a fan of Randolph and anything is better than Ellis or Arenas.


A Randolph/Amare front court, although small, would definitely be very entertaining to watch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> • Plain Dealer Cavaliers beat writer Brian Windhorst, today's guest, talks about decision day for LeBron James, which comes tonight at 9 p.m. on an ESPN special. *Windhorst believes James is headed to the Miami Heat, and says James has told people in his inner circle that he will sign with Miami.* If James departs, Windhorst says there is no Plan B and that a rebuilding stage would begin. The Cavaliers won't have enough money to sign a big name, and all of the major free agents have committed to other teams. Windhorst says Cavs owner Dan Gilbert would be better off trading for young talent and draft picks.


Link

Wow, he supposedly the best Lebron insider there is as well..


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Looking more and more likely that LeBron is coming to Miami unless he has completely fooled everybody.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Basel said:


> Looking more and more likely that LeBron is coming to Miami unless he has completely fooled everybody.


I _still_ think that he re-signs with Cleveland..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

well some ppl are claiming his ppl LRMR throughout this bogus rumors on purpeo to throw ppl off..we'll see. I tihnk we all dont belive it till it happens b/c it sounds like such a dream or longshot


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Maybe Mike Miller is taking Ray Allen place if that report about LeBron talking to Allen is true.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> well some ppl are claiming his ppl LRMR throughout this bogus rumors on purpeo to throw ppl off..we'll see. I tihnk we all dont belive it till it happens b/c it sounds like such a dream or longshot


my post from last night...


Wade2Bease said:


> 18 hours away from Lebron shocking everyone...and deciding to stay in Cleveland.
> 
> He does that and he's even that much more beloved in his hometown and everyone would understand. So which market would be the best for his brand to leak false info about? The biggest market in NY, the 3rd biggest market in Chicago, or Miami?
> 
> Still see him staying in Cleveland...


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

mu guy feeling says he goes to NY. no way he stays in Cleveland. why put up with much of the same?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> wallacesports C-Bosh lands in Miami moments ago to begin the settling in process. That dispels rumors he was headed to Bron's D-bash.


Welcome to Miami, Chris 


> wallacesports Heat likely holding off on introductory news conference plans until they know if a 3rd throne is needed at press table.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Why are they talking about a S&T if Bosh is willing to take less money?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> IraHeatBeat The FoxSports report of an offer to Mike Miller would mean either cutting into the LeBron space, or that Michael Beasley has been excised.


..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

B/c i think that he ants a sign and trade but the raps thought htey could control where Bosh would go, but now bosh agreed anyway which makes the RAps desperate, either leave wih nothing or take a S&T..Btw yeah W2M if he does it like this he'll be far more appreciated in Cleveladn


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Yeah, I think i've worked it out now. If the gigantic 3 take around 1 million less in year 1, and we also find a taker for Beasley, then we would be able to work that Miller contract under the cap.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

If the Heat give Miller a five year deal starting at $5 million that would be:

First year: $5
Second year: $5.4
Third year: $5.8
Fourth year: $6.2
Fifth year: $6.6

That's 5 yrs/$29 million.

All we have to do is move Beasley and have two of the three take $1 million less. Whenever we bring in a player a $500,000 cap hold comes off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Broussard said we should go after Shaq? :rotf:


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> A four-team trade involving the Bobcats, Heat, Rockets and Raptors has reportedly been discussed.
> 
> Sources say Michael Beasley and Jared Jeffries would be sent to Charlotte, with Tyson Chandler going to Houston.
> 
> The move would create more cap space for LeBron James, Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh.
> 
> One source indicates Toronto is uninterested in taking on approximately $3.1 million in salary from the Rockets.
> 
> The Raptors would like to acquire a trade exception.
> 
> Read more: http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archi...ght_get_into_bosh_to_miami_s&t/#ixzz0t7Ey4hoP


'

...


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Broussard said we should go after Shaq? :rotf:


Why do these idiots at ESPN not know anything?

Not one of them has brought up the possibility of anybody from our team last year coming back. Not even brought up the possibility! Not once have they even mentioned that we gave Jor-El a qualifying offer. They're showing Dexter Pittman as our starting center on these graphics and we haven't even given him a contract!

James Jones, Quentin Richardson, Carlos Arroyo, and Jor-El all may be back. Those were key players in a 47 win team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



thaKEAF said:


> '
> 
> ...


:laugh: at your avi.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Beasley in Charlotte would be interesting with Larry Brown.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> :laugh: at your avi.


:grinning:

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/444181-lebron-become-hollywood-hogan.html


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> Why do these idiots at ESPN not know anything?
> 
> Not one of them has brought up the possibility of anybody from our team last year coming back. Not even brought up the possibility! Not once have they even mentioned that we gave Jor-El a qualifying offer. They're showing Dexter Pittman as our starting center on these graphics and we haven't even given him a contract!
> 
> James Jones, Quentin Richardson, Carlos Arroyo, and Jor-El all may be back. Those were key players in a 47 win team.


Jamaal as well just for security purposes


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I forgot all about ESPN Radio..definitely taking my mp3 player to work so I can catch it live with everyone else.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> It didn't take long for the newest Bulls player to get in on the recruiting pitch for LeBron James. Shortly after agreeing to sign with Chicago, Carlos Boozer said he texted the prize of the free-agent market and made his pitch.
> 
> James' response?
> 
> "He was weighing between a few different teams, and he [texted he] would make a decision [Thursday night]," Boozer said Thursday on "The Waddle & Silvy Show" on ESPN 1000. "He didn't give me too much more juice than that. All of us basketball fans, players and non-players, will be watching that show [Thursday night]. If he comes we'll be so excited. We want to welcome him with open arms, but if he chooses to go someplace else this team will be ready to play."
> 
> James will announce his decision during a special at 9 p.m. ET Thursday on ESPN. ESPN The Magazine's Chris Broussard reported that James is leaning toward signing with the Miami Heat, according to several sources with knowledge of the situation.
> 
> Boozer, who agreed to a five-year deal worth between $75 million and $80 million Wednesday, said he won't give up hope on James joining the Bulls, who still have cap room to sign a player to a max contract, until the announcement is made.
> 
> "I think there is a chance until it's done," Boozer said. "Until he decides where he is going to go, I think we have a chance to get him in a Bulls uniform. I'm going to text him again [Thursday] morning and see what his reply might be.
> 
> "I tell you one thing, if we get him we can rival one of the best teams of all time and have championship after championship. If we don't get him, then we'll bring it to him."


http://sports.espn.go.com/chicago/nba/news/story?id=5363820


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



thaKEAF said:


> I forgot all about ESPN Radio..definitely taking my mp3 player to work so I can catch it live with everyone else.


I'm doing the same thing with my iPhone. I'll have it on ESPN Radio all day today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Lebron should tell Boozer he's coming, then at the last minute change his mind and go elsewhere. Then text him back "Karma is a bitch"


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Well fellas, this is my last post till after the big announcement tonight. I hope next time we interact will be with virtual 40 OZ. of Private Stock (we keep it classy.)

God speed, Heat nation.

Good night, and good luck.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

This thread is 120 posts from 2,000 :jawdrop:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wow, what a coincidence. Chris Bosh will also be hosting a party at the W...


> IraHeatBeat And the plot thickens, with Bosh said to be planning his own celebratory event at The W. Sure seems like a lot of SoBe plans in place.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> This thread is 120 posts from 2,000 :jawdrop:


If LeBron signs, it might reach 3,000 tonight.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Careful; this column will self-destruct at 9 on Thursday night. I can't remember writing a column that had a shorter shelf life. Twelve hours and it turns bad like leftover sushi. Let's call this "Twenty-Three Random Thoughts Before Tonight's LeBronocalypse."
> 
> 1. A few weeks after the 2008 Summer Olympics, Someone Who Knows Things told me the following rumor: LeBron James, Dwyane Wade, Chris Bosh and Chris Paul became such good friends during the 2007 Olympic trials, and then during their 2008 Olympics excursion in Beijing, that they actually made a pact in China to play together. You know, like one of those pacts in a chick flick where two friends agree to get married if both of them are single when they turn 40.
> 
> As the rumor went, the 2010 free agents (LeBron, Wade and Bosh) would sign with the same team (at that point the Knicks if they created enough cap room), then Paul would join them in 2012 (or sooner). I thought this was the craziest thing I had ever heard -- so crazy, I only mentioned it once (in a November '08 column). It reminded me of being in my mid-20s in Las Vegas, gambling in the wee hours with my single high school buddies, then all of us drunkenly saying, "We should all pick one city and live there, we'd just go out and kill it every night!" Then you wake up the next morning and forget it was ever discussed. So even if the China rumor was true, that didn't mean it was actually going to happen. Or so I thought.
> 
> 2. Fast-forward two summers: If LeBron says the word "Miami" tonight, does that mean the rumor was true? Or at least discussed by those guys? Because how could anyone make up something that loony? In 2008, you and I could have sat in a room for 10 hours trying to make up the craziest possible sports rumor and never come up with "Bosh, LeBron, Wade and/or Paul all made a pact in China to play together" without throwing in some improbably bizarre addendum like, "And they did so right after covering up the shooting of Jayson Williams' chauffeur." Was the rumor accurate? Did they stick to their guns? Will we ever find out the truth? Because if they did make a pact, that means …
> 
> 3. Stephen A. Smith wins the Woodward & Bernstein Award for reporting last week that Wade/LeBron/Bosh in Miami was "done." I thought it was ridiculous. How could it be "done"? Bosh and LeBron were committing to an owner, president and coach without meeting any of them?
> 
> My guess at the time: Smith got word that Miami was in the lead, took it and ran with it, then hoped he was right. If he was right, he became the big winner of the summer of 2010. If he was wrong, he could always claim that he WAS right, but that something got screwed up and things changed. I busted his chops a few times on Twitter about it; when he reported one week later that Bosh might be heading for Houston, it sure seemed like Smith was talking out of his butt like Ace Ventura. But if LeBron announces Miami tonight? Then Smith is vindicated and I'm giving myself the byline "William J. Simmons" in my next column as an apology. Although …
> 
> 4. I'm still not crazy about any report that says "done" unless it's definitely, 100 percent done.
> 
> Quick tangent: I like the engagement-ring corollary for all sports reporting. If a friend calls me and says "I'm engaged," I always want to know if they actually got the ring. Give her the ring, you're engaged. If not, "Let's get married" may have been something thrown out there during a drunken dinner, right after sex, during a makeup session after an argument … who the hell knows? I want to see that ring. Once you get the ring, there's no going back. You're locked in. You can get out, but it's almost impossible, and even worse, you might have a one-carat diamond whipped at you at 65 miles an hour.
> 
> Had Smith said, "I learned tonight that Miami is the prohibitive favorite to get all three; someone would have to go back on their word for this not to happen," then it played out the way it had, he would have been the Nostradamu-SAS of this thing. But he tried to get engaged without the ring. Still, he gets a partial credit for sniffing it out. Nobody else had the Miami scenario. And if Smith DID have accurate intelligence and it WAS done, then that means the guys panicked and concocted every event these past eight days -- every waffle, every leak, every extra meeting -- just to throw us off the scent.
> 
> Did they willfully snooker the general public? Four red flags indicate they may have (assuming LeBron signs with Miami, of course).
> 
> 5. Red Flag No. 1: Wade and Bosh (who have the same agent, by the way) hired documentary crews to follow them around. As any reality-show junkie knows, if there's no drama, you have to manufacture it. Well, how could a free-agency documentary (or reality show, or web series, or whatever they do with this footage) have drama if both guys decided where they were going weeks ago? You'd have to center it around Wade's upcoming divorce, or Bosh struggling to decide whether to stay with his girlfriend or hook up with those gorgeous half-Cuban models that only exist in South Beach. And neither guy would ever do that. So what works? Indecision. Meetings. More meetings. A lot of "agonizing." If this footage ever sees the light of day, I bet the acting is worse than your average episode of "The Hills." You wait.
> 
> 6. Red Flag No. 2: Wade's second visit with Chicago (the old "I really might do this, look, I'm meeting with them again!" trick) was a textbook reality ploy. Look, I've logged my fair share of reality TV over the years. It's one of my vices, along with gambling, Sour Patch kids, Sly Stallone movies and unprotected sex in hotel saunas. (Fine, I made that last one up.) If I were producing Wade's documentary, I would have told him, "After we meet with the Bulls, let's leak information that you want to meet them a second time, and that you want to be closer to your kids post-divorce, then after the meeting we'll shoot a scene of you walking along Lake Michigan deep in thought like you're deciding what to do. Just trust me. It will be great TV." That's what you do when you fake reality. And that second Chicago meeting sure seemed fake.
> 
> (Also helping this theory: Multiple teams -- that's right, multiple -- believe Wade went through the free-agency process partly to spy on Miami's competitors for Pat Riley. And if he did? Savvy. Why not? Did you ever think an NBA free-agency period would include the word "spy"? That would have been the wackiest thing that happened this summer if Darko Milicic, Channing Frye, Amir Johnson and Drew Gooden hadn't signed for a combined $114 million on the same day Atlanta offered Joe Johnson $120 million to thank him for leading the Hawks to a four-game sweep in Round 2 in which they were outscored by 25 points per game.)
> 
> 7. Red Flag No. 3: Wade is 28 years old and just finishing a bitter divorce. He's earned max money for exactly three years and doesn't have a second payday looming in 2016 like Bosh and LeBron do. As we learned with Antoine Walker and Allen Iverson, "wealthy" superstars are never quite as wealthy as we think. Walking away from a sixth guaranteed year in Miami (and no state income tax) when he's battled serious injuries in the past? No way. This was his one chance to bank as much money as possible. It was always going to be Miami.
> 
> 8. Red Flag No. 4: Bosh clearly wanted to emerge from this summer more famous than he was. I know this because he hired his own documentary crew. Because he made an "Entourage" cameo last month. Because someone who attended one of Bosh's free-agent meetings told me that Bosh was considerably more concerned with his camera crew than hearing the team's pitch. Because he asked his Twitter followers where he should play next year -- a slap in the face to everyone in Toronto who supported him these past seven years -- and because I attended two different 2010 Lakers games at which Bosh inexplicably walked a complete lap around the court while holding hands with his girlfriend, like someone who just wanted to be seen. And it worked. You see a 7-foot basketball player strolling 0.02 miles an hour around a basketball court, you're going to notice him.
> 
> If you want fame, then attaching yourself to Wade and/or LeBron in a major market is the way to go. That's what Bosh did. Orlando's Stan Van Gundy even hissed yesterday that Bosh followed Wade around for two weeks like a "lapdog." Doesn't sound like someone who ever seriously considered anywhere but Miami. Add those four red flags together and it's pretty clear, in retrospect, that Wade and Bosh never seriously looked elsewhere. You know, because any time you can play in a city with such rich basketball tradition, you have to do it. It's hard not to get inspired during the national anthem when you see Rony Seikaly's number in the rafters.
> 
> 9. If one more person refers to Bosh as a "superstar," I'm going to scream. His résumé: seven seasons, 11 career playoff games, one second-team All-NBA selection, never played in a big game in his life other than the gold-medal game of the 2008 Olympics. Now he's fleeing frigid Toronto for South Beach, no state income tax, Dwyane Wade, max money and the playoffs … and this makes him a "superstar"? Did we really drop our standards that low?
> 
> Look, I need my NBA superstar to sell tickets, generate interest locally and nationally, single-handedly guarantee an average supporting cast 45-50 wins, and potentially be the best player on a Finals team if the other pieces are in place, which means only LeBron, Wade, Howard, Durant and Kobe qualify. There's a level just a shade below (the Almost-But-Not-Quite-Superstar) with Steve Nash, Dirk Nowitzki, Carmelo Anthony, Brandon Roy, Chris Paul and Deron Williams. (Note: I think Derrick Rose gets there next season.) Then you have elite guys like Bosh, Pau Gasol and Amare Stoudemire who need good teammates to help them thrive … and if they don't have them, you're heading to the lottery.
> 
> You know what we call these people? All-Stars. Although if LeBron picks Miami, we have to call Bosh something else: lucky. On a good team, he could absolutely thrive like Gasol did on the Lakers, although he's not as sure a bet because Gasol played in so many big games overseas before the Lakers stole him. (Bosh had the opposite experience: He's never played in a Sweet 16, a Game 7 or even Round 2 of the NBA playoffs.) Hearing Bosh referred to as a "superstar" these past few weeks left me with the same face Jake had on Monday's "Bachelor" special when Vienna wouldn't shut up and kept undermining and emasculating him. If Chris Bosh is your third-best player, you're in tremendous shape. Just don't think you can win a title with a 228-pound big man who doesn't block shots and grabs 10 rebounds a night. You need more help than that. Which brings us to …
> 
> 10. Let's say LeBron signs with Miami. Can you even make the Finals with LeBron, Bosh, Wade and nine minimum-salary guys? Because that might be next year's team … and if that's what happens, the answer is "no effing way." You don't win titles just because of your top three. That belittles the meaning of guys like Derek Fisher, Robert Horry, Steve Kerr, John Paxson, Brian Shaw … you could go on for hours naming role players who swung a title. The 2008 Celts lucked out by getting James Posey, Eddie House and P.J. Brown for practically nothing; Miami wouldn't have that luxury this summer, not with so many role players jockeying for contracts one year before the possible lockout. Nobody is taking less money to showcase themselves for a summer that might not happen. Even if Miami could spin Michael Beasley for a fourth guy (say, Trevor Ariza), that's still not enough. They'd need one more rebounder, point guard, a 3-point shooter and a center. Good luck.
> 
> 11. Another problem: You realize how many minutes these guys would log on a three-man team? About 42-44 minutes for 100 games … and if anyone missed an extended stretch of games, then that would put even more pressure on the other two. Crazy. No way they win more than 50, especially with teams gunning for them every night. We've also never seen two perimeter superstar alpha dogs coexist for an NBA title -- not even when Jerry West and Elgin Baylor teamed up with Wilt Chamberlain against the aging Celtics in 1969. LeBron would have to accept becoming Mega-Pippen to Wade's Jordan. (Yeah, right.) Even during the final quarter of the 2008 gold-medal game, when everyone on the American team was staring at each other wondering who was going to step up against a red-hot Spain team, there were a few minutes of tentative, "I don't want to step on anyone's toes here" basketball before Kobe said, "Screw it, get out of my way" and took over the key portion of the game.
> 
> Well, at some point, Wade and LeBron will have one of those 2008 Spain moments … but what happens if both guys say, "Screw it, get out of my way"? You need to have a special type of mentality to want that moment; that's why Scottie Pippen melted down in that 1994 Bulls-Knicks playoff game, because Phil Jackson had spent that entire year building him up and making him think, "We can win without Jordan, you're just as good, we can DO THIS," then designed the biggest play of the season for someone else. It was a slap in the face. Pippen reacted terribly, but still, don't you want him to be pissed there? Isn't that what being an alpha dog is all about? Don't you need a special level of swagger and confidence to carry that load every night? And once you reach that level, doesn't it become impossible to share the spotlight with someone else? Of course …
> 
> 12. Maybe LeBron knows that he isn't wired that way.
> 
> Maybe he wants to be an unselfish creator like Magic or a do-it-all wingman like Pippen. Maybe he has too much Doctor J in him, as I theorized after Game 6. Maybe he believes that if Wade carries the crunch-time load, it will free LeBron to do LeBron things and average a triple-double every game without having that burden of "I've gotta create every shot for us in the final four minutes." Maybe he thinks it's his best chance to win. And if so …
> 
> 13. I think it's a cop-out. Any super-competitive person would rather beat Dwyane Wade than play with him. Don't you want to find the Ali to your Frazier and have that rival pull the greatness out of you? That's why I'm holding out hope that LeBron signs with New York or Chicago (or stays in Cleveland), because he'd be saying, "Fine. Kobe, Dwight and Melo all have their teams. Wade and Bosh have their team. The Celtics are still there. Durant's team is coming. I'm gonna go out and build MY team, and I'm kicking all their asses." That's what Jordan would have done. Hell, that's what Kobe would have done.
> 
> In May, after the Cavs were ousted in the conference semifinals, I wrote that LeBron was facing one of the greatest sports decisions ever: "winning (Chicago), loyalty (Cleveland) or a chance at immortality (New York)."
> 
> I never thought he would pick "HELP!"
> 
> 14. LeBron joining Wade after his 2010 playoffs flameout, in my opinion, is like Conan O'Brien getting kicked in the teeth by NBC, then overreacting and forming a late-night version of "The View" with Chris Rock, Adam Carolla and Jeffrey Ross over trying to create his own show somewhere else. (Note to Carolla and Ross: Don't get excited, it's only a hypothetical.) Total cop-out. The move of someone who, deep down, doesn't totally trust his own talents any more. And maybe he doesn't.
> 
> 15. What should LeBron do? Pick Chicago. That's where the rings are. The fact that he didn't say to Bosh, "Come to Chicago with me, we'll play with Rose and Noah and win six titles together" was the single most disappointing outcome of the summer. That team would have been a true juggernaut with pieces that actually complemented each other, unlike this pickup-basketball situation that's brewing in Miami. Even with Boozer there in Bosh's place -- and I think he's a great fit for them, with or without LeBron -- it could still translate to multiple titles, because Rose could have been the best second banana since Kobe in 2001.
> 
> Just know that Kobe would have caught a whiff of those rings and gone to Chicago. Same with Jordan. Same with Magic and Bird. Chicago had the biggest competitive advantage of anyone: room for two max guys along with an under-23 franchise point guard and one of the only elite defending/rebounding big men in basketball. How can you care about winning and NOT go to Chicago?
> 
> 16. I need to make that point a second time: How can you care about winning and NOT go to Chicago? Unless …
> 
> 17. LeBron picks New York. Ballsiest move. Fulfills his "global icon" wishes, puts him in the best possible basketball city, allows him to live a relatively normal life in our biggest city, gives him the biggest possible challenge (saving basketball in New York) and the biggest possible reward (going down in history as the guy who saved basketball in New York). I wouldn't love the thought of him crushing Cleveland for a similarly shaky situation, but if he spun it the right way, you could talk me into it. And here are the words I'd want to hear:
> 
> "Bringing New York a championship -- and doing it in the biggest city in America, in the best arena to play basketball -- would mean more to more people than anything else I could do as a basketball player. It's a challenge I could not resist."
> 
> Say that and I'm signing off. Anything less … no.
> 
> 18. I ruled out the Knicks last week after details trickled out about LeBron's comical New York meeting, which sounded like a "Saturday Night Live" sketch because of Donnie Walsh being in a wheelchair and wearing a neck brace (he just had neck surgery), and James Dolan being James Dolan. Now the Knicks are gaining momentum thanks to the "He's coming!" buzz that drove MSG's stock price up 6.5 percent Wednesday. Where did this buzz come from? As far as I can tell, nowhere. But there's buzzing. You have to believe me. My BlackBerry practically blew up yesterday with e-mails from sports-industry friends with "KNICKS???" in the subject heading.
> 
> If he spurns them, then suddenly we're looking at the most disastrous decade in the history of New York sports -- first the Layden Era, then the Isiah Era, then Walsh spending two years gutting the team so he could spend $100 million on a guy with a bad knee and a bad eye who hasn't played defense in six years. Do you realize the Knicks will have given away top-10 lottery picks in 2004, '06, '07, '09, '10 and, potentially, '11 and '12 without making the playoffs or landing one superstar? How is that even possible?
> 
> (Important note: The fact that David Stern stuck Rod Thorn in New Jersey, Walsh in New York, David Kahn in Minnesota and Stu Jackson in Vancouver has to be added to his Wikipedia page. Like, right now. He's the Pied Piper for putrid GMs.)
> 
> 19. I always thought the goal was winning rings. That's what Russell, Bird, Magic and Jordan taught us. That's what I grew up believing. But sports are different now. You're a brand as much as an athlete. In the past 72 hours, with the suspense building for his announcement, LeBron created a Twitter account, launched his own website and agreed with ESPN on a one-hour live selection show that, incredibly, was the exact same idea that a Columbus reader named Drew had in my Thanksgiving '09 mailbag … but I thought he was kidding. Now I think he's Nostradamus. Or even Nostradamu-SAS.
> 
> Drew from Columbus looked into the future, and here's what he saw: A world in which it was totally conceivable that an NBA superstar would sell an hour-long show in which he picked his next team and tainted his legacy in the process. I played along and pushed a "Bachelor"-type setup ("The LeBrachelor!") in which LeBron whittled 29 teams down to six, then four, then two, then one over the course of six episodes. Hell, have him hand out roses. Why not? It's not like this would actually happen, right?
> 
> 20. Seven months later, it's happening. I can't wait to watch for the same reasons I couldn't turn away from O.J.'s Bronco chase or the Artest melee: it's Car Wreck Television. If LeBron picks anyone other than the Cavaliers, it will be the cruelest television moment since David Chase ended "The Sopranos" by making everyone think they lost power. Cleveland fans will never forgive LeBron, nor should they. He knows better than anyone what kind of sports anguish they have suffered over the years. Losing LeBron on a contrived one-hour show would be worse than Byner's fumble, Jose Mesa, the Game 5 meltdown against Boston, The Drive, The Shot and everything else. At least those stomach-punch moments weren't preordained, unless you believe God hates Cleveland (entirely possible, by the way). This stomach-punch moment? Calculated. By a local kid they loved, defended and revered.
> 
> It would be unforgivable. Repeat: unforgivable. I don't have a dog in this race -- as a Celtics fan, I wanted to see him go anywhere but Chicago -- but LeBron doing this show after what happened in the 2010 playoffs actually turned me against him. No small feat. I was one of his biggest defenders. Not anymore.
> 
> And here's where I really worry, because I don't think LeBron James has anyone in his life with enough juice to hurl his or her body in front of the concept of "I'm going to announce during a one-hour live show that I'm playing somewhere other than Cleveland." It's the best and worst thing about him -- he has remained fiercely loyal to his high school friends, but at the same time, he's surrounded by people his own age who don't stand up to him and don't know any better. Picking anyone other than Cleveland on this show would be the meanest thing any athlete has ever done to a city. But he might. Assuming he's not malicious, and that he's just a self-absorbed kid who apparently lost all perspective, that doesn't make him much different than most child stars who became famous before they could legally drink -- or, for that matter, Tiger Woods. That's just the way this stuff works. Too much, too fast, too soon. You don't lose your way all at once; just a little at a time. Then one day you look up and there's a TMZ photo spread with 15 of your mistresses, or you're agreeing to stab an entire city in the heart on a one-hour television show.
> 
> (When Kevin Durant announced his own five-year, $86 million extension with an endearingly simple tweet yesterday, we all had the same thought: "Now that's how it's done." Pretty sad that an NBA star stood out for being humble and only caring about basketball.)
> 
> 21. I don't think LeBron will pick Cleveland for the simple reason that he didn't want to meet with Tom Izzo a few weeks ago. If he was staying, he would have wanted to meet someone who may have been his next coach. He didn't care. That tells me he's gone. But what do I know?
> 
> 22. I think he should pick Chicago, and if not the Bulls, then New York. But I live in a dream world where NBA superstars only care about winning titles and/or playing in the biggest basketball cities with sophisticated fans and tons of history. The truth is, New York might not mean anything to LeBron, just like college football recruits don't care about Notre Dame any more. He isn't old enough to remember Frazier's Knicks, or Bernard's Knicks … hell, he's barely old enough to remember Ewing's Knicks. And he might be too egotistical to follow Jordan in Chicago, like it was the sloppy seconds of NBA cities or something. But what do I know?
> 
> 23. Before I heard that tonight's announcement was taking place in Greenwich, Conn., I would have bet anything on Miami … as well as my next column having the byline "William J. Simmons." The Greenwich thing threw me for a loop. I am still picking Miami. Cautiously. Then again, what do I know?
> 
> (Actually, I do know one thing: By going for 24 thoughts instead of 23, I have to nail only six of them to win the LeBronocalypse MVP. Let's go one more.)
> 
> 24. The goofiest part of these past few weeks: The way media people have been speculating in a way that seems like a cross between learned information and opinion, except we're never really sure what's real and what's conjecture. Thanks to Twitter and the 24/7 news cycle, the lines have been blurred completely. Chuck Klosterman thinks the true hero of the LeBron saga is Brian Windhorst, the Cleveland Plain Dealer reporter who cranked out articles and Tweets by the boatload -- never speculation, always facts, always backed up by sources, and there were a couple of times when he made you wonder, "Wait a second, is Windhorst hiding under a table in LeBron's office right now?" Maybe he was.
> 
> Sifting through the various reports and tweets, trying to figure out fact from fiction, glancing at my BlackBerry every 15 seconds to see if anyone e-mailed me … that's what I'll remember from the LeBronocalypse more than anything else. And also, who knew anyone could keep a secret for this long in the Twitter/TMZ Era? Even yesterday, when I was batting around LeBron theories with my buddy Connor, we were breaking down the Greenwich thing and had this exchange:
> 
> -- Connor: "Greenwich, that's nine minutes from the Knicks' practice facility. That has to mean something."
> 
> -- Me (thinking): "Maybe they KNEW it was nine minutes from the Knicks' practice facility, so they put it there to throw people off the scent."
> 
> I mean … what the hell kind of sporting event is this? It's like college signing day crossed with JFK's assassination. LeBron's team wanted to keep people talking and promote his website, and really, that's what happened. The man nearly exploded Twitter and melted ESPN. He transcended free agency, the World Cup, everything. He will draw a massive television audience tonight; he's the only professional athlete who could have pulled that off.
> 
> What a week for LeBron's brand. I just hope he remembers to wipe the blood off the knife after he pulls it from Cleveland's back.
> 
> Bill Simmons is a columnist for ESPN.com and the author of the recent New York Times best-seller "The Book of Basketball." For every Simmons column and podcast, check out Sports Guy's World. Follow him on Twitter at http://twitter.com/sportsguy33.


http://m.espn.go.com/general/page2/story?w=19ob3&storyId=5363209&i=TOP&topslot=1

I hope Bron doesn't read that.if he does no way he comes to Miami


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

wallacesports


> C-Bosh lands in Miami moments ago to begin the
> settling in process. That dispels rumors he was headed to Bron's D-bash.
> 4 minutes ago via web


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> alanhahn Hearing Miami is close to completing a three-team deal to move Michael Beasley and get a trade exception back to open up more cap space.


mg:


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> mg:


I wonder with who. Seems like nobody wants Beasley.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

^ of course u beat me too it :O it'll be sad to see him go. I think he'll be a great player one day really do..but if it means getting bosh n maybe Bron then gotta do it


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

He needs to play for a coach like Larry Brown.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

****!!! Haywood re-signed? lame. And for less than 10 per. psh.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> SI_ChrisBallard
> 
> Colleague Ian Thomsen thinks Miami rumors a smokescreen to create buzz for "twist" tonight. I agree - http://bit.ly/cST4J9


I can't wait till this is over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> I can't wait till this is over.


Yup, that's how I have seen it as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Source: Heat has big party planned for season-ticket holders tonight to coincide with LeBron announcement.
> 
> Source: LeBron made decision in call w/Bosh, Wade. All of this was previously planned: Bosh & Wade would announce 1st, then LBJ in show. 14 minutes
> 
> Source: LeBron has already rented spots, in Miami, for party. 11 minutes ago via web
> 
> Source: Spoelstra will continue to coach Heat. Plans are to have LeBron play point guard, a la Magic. 13 minutes ago via web
> 
> # Source had knowledge of the conference call between James, Wade, Bosh. Story coming.


http://twitter.com/SamAmicoNBA

:whoknows:

'Source''Source''Source''Source''Source'
'Source''Source''Source''Source''Source'
'Source''Source''Source''Source''Source'
'Source''Source''Source''Source''Source'
'Source''Source''Source''Source''Source'


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I didn't get no notification of a damn party for the announcement. Think that's bull****.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

What happen to going to Melo's wedding.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> What happen to going to Melo's wedding.


What day is his wedding? I wonder if D-Wade would be going as well?


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Saturday


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

The rumored Beasley deal looks like this:

Bobcats get:
Bease
Jared Jeffries

Rockets get:
Tyson Chandler

Raptors get:
Cash, picks, etc (or something of that nature)

Miami gets:
Chris Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Raptors would also take on $3.1 in salaries which they dont want. That is the supposed holdup.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

All I know is this thread better have 0 posts on Friday 'cause y'all should be out there partying at that parade that's bound to happen Friday..bring the water guns..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> chadfordinsider In a summer when everyone is getting overpaid by millions, ironic that LeBron, Wade and Bosh could be the only FAs that get underpaid.


lol


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Ok, so now THIS will be the final post until after the big announcement.

Let's enjoy the buzz the last 5 or so hours, and soak it all in (for better or worse)

Cause this won't be happening for a very long time.

LETS GO HEAT!!!!!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> goodmanonfox LeBron just walked into the gym here in Cleveland with less than six hours left til THE DECISION.


I thought he already left yesterday? 

The misinformation continues.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

chadfordinsider Are there 6 LeBrons? RT @goodmanonfox LeBron just walked into the gym here in Cleveland with less than six hours left til THE DECISION


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> goodmanonfox Here's a picture of The King with his posse sitting here watching the action. http://tweetphoto.com/31517433


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I just saw a tweet that said he was having dinner with Triple H and Linda McMahon...wearing a champagne color har, red and yellow track, red and black swears, and blue and orange shoes


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


>


Isn't that just his camp?


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I feel like LeBron has already made his decision. However, the fans of 29 other teams are collectively hammering him because they don't want to see it happen. I'll be so impressed by LeBron if he can ignore all this criticism and make his choice because I'm not sure many people could do that.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> PDcavsinsider LeBron just arrived at his AAU tournament in Cleveland.


 I'm confused


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

If any of you were him, would you show up there if you knew you were about to break all of their hearts?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Yes agree ADam he has.. This stuff is getting insanje, i'l ttu guys later!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dre™ said:


> Isn't that just his camp?


Yup.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I think he stays in Cleveland, it'd be way too much, he'd be hated wayy to much if he left. How ppl would feel is how Simmons put it "What a week for LeBron's brand. I just hope he remembers to wipe the blood off the knife after he pulls it from Cleveland's back."


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> If you were him, would you show up there if you knew you were about to break all of their hearts?


Nope. He's not coming here. The rest of the world is not going to let him do it. They would rather see him fail in Cleveland so they can argue that X player is better than him because they're a "winner."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> STEIN_LINE_HQ Four-way trade talk w/RIGHT LINK: Beasley told WED by Heat to expect trade and Bobcats highly motivated to get him (http://es.pn/bPnrvh)





> But another source close to the process told ESPN.com on Thursday afternoon that Charlotte is highly motivated to acquire Beasley, which would undoubtedly encourage Miami -- which has been struggling to find a team willing to gamble on Beasley because of his off-court baggage -- to keep pressing for the trade to be consummated.
> 
> If the Raptors ultimately consent to a sign-and-trade, Bosh would be able to sign a six-year max deal with the Heat worth nearly $130 million and LeBron and D-Wade would score max deals, too. Toronto, meanwhile, would come away with a very big trade exception and presumably at least one first-round pick … possibly its 2011 first-rounder that was previously dealt to Miami.


...


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

:sad:


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Oh yea so now the Bobcats are 'highly motivated' to get Bease. Yet just a week ago you couldn't ship the guy out for a redbull according to the talking heads. FOH.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

League Exec. tells Ira Lebron to Miami...


> Media speculation about LeBron James' future has given way to the cold reality inside NBA war rooms:
> 
> The overwhelming consensus among league executives is that Cleveland Cavaliers free-agent forward LeBron James is coming to South Florida to become a member of the Miami Heat.
> 
> An NBA team executive told the Sun Sentinel Thursday afternoon, "All of our contacts from CAA say he is coming to you guys."
> 
> CAA is Creative Artists Agency, the firm that not only represents James, but also Heat guard Dwyane Wade and Toronto Raptors free-agent power forward Chris Bosh, who on Wednesday agreed to sign with the Heat.
> 
> Asked if he felt his team, which has stood as one of the finalists for James' services, or any other of the suitors had given up on hope of landing the two-time Most Valuable Player, the executive said, "Teams still are holding out hope."
> 
> James is scheduled to announce his decision at 9 p.m.
> 
> The executive also described a frantic landscape that had the Heat working overtime to clear sufficient salary cap space to not only add James, but also Washington Wizards free-agent forward Mike Miller.
> 
> The executive said Miller is a player that James has stressed a desire to play alongside.
> 
> To clear the needed salary cap space for Wade, Bosh, James and Miller, the Heat would need to trade forward Michael Beasley, the No. 2 overall selection in the 2008 NBA Draft.
> 
> Even then the math is complex, with Miller having received an offer from the Los Angeles Clippers that averages nearly $9 million a season.


link


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Damn, everyone's got news..


> PDcavsinsider Still nothing directly from #LeBron or inner circle. Despite some thinking this is a smokescreen, all sources say he's signing in MIA.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Hmm


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Did that Ira report say an offer from the Clips giving Mike Miller 9 mil a year?! 9?! Seriously...? :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Yeah, well his price probably just shot up once the ****ing Nets gave Outlay 5yrs $35 million.


----------



## BigWill33176

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

With the rumor out that Lebron will play the point, I think that Riley must have sold Lebron on the Heat being the new showtime Lakers with Lebron as new Magic. 


If Riley really does get Lebron/Wade/Bosh to take less money and manages to sign Mike Miller, we could run Lebron/Wade/Miller/Bosh/C. That would be the dirtiest fast break team the NBA has ever seen. 


Okay, back to reality. Lebron stays in Cleveland?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

5 hours away from Lebron announcing he's staying in Cleveland. Still feel that way...


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> FisolaNYDN
> 
> Now we now why Donnie thank Isiah Thomas today at the press conference. Knicks sent Zeke to Akron to make one last pitch for LeBron


:whiteflag:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> http://tweetphoto.com/31523569 Now less than 5 hours away and The King is still here in gym in Cleveland. Wonder what the letters on shirt mean?


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

That's a disaster. LeBron absolutely can't meet with Zeke or we would be screwed. I don't know how many of you have heard I.T. speak about how he could have gone to a big team but instead he chose to make Detroit a champion and he wanted to compete against the big teams. He can be very persuasive.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

IDK but Knicks have a S&T in place for Lee which is a clear sign that Knicks are out of the runnings..


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



BigWill33176 said:


> With the rumor out that Lebron will play the point, I think that Riley must have sold Lebron on the Heat being the new showtime Lakers with Lebron as new Magic.
> 
> 
> If Riley really does get Lebron/Wade/Bosh to take less money and manages to sign Mike Miller, we could run Lebron/Wade/Miller/Bosh/C. That would be the dirtiest fast break team the NBA has ever seen.
> 
> 
> Okay, back to reality. Lebron stays in Cleveland?


We will get killed by the Rondo and the Chris Paul of this league.

Plus we have no real big man. Bosh is a softie. He needs a Haywood next to him... who is signing with Dallas ****.

Screw Miller, get a big and a PG that can shoot. Jarrett shot the 3 ball prety well last year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wouldnt Zeke want Lebron down here? So that when he brings a recruit down to FIU, he can have him meet up with Lebron?


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Apparently there is police is downtown Cleveland as well as around LeBron's house because they're expecting violence if LeBron announces anything other than Cleveland.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Wouldnt Zeke want Lebron down here? So that when he brings a recruit down to FIU, he can have him meet up with Lebron?


Nope. He has said he wants LeBron to go to the Knicks. He's still very good friends with Dolan.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> Nope. He has said he wants LeBron to go to the Knicks. He's still very good friends with Dolan.


I wasnt being serious 



> PDcavsinsider NBA exec points out: No Fla. state tax income will also save LeBron millions over next 5 years on endorsement income too. He'll be resident.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> IDK but Knicks have a S&T in place for Lee which is a clear sign that Knicks are out of the runnings..


Not exactly. Lee has to want to go to Golden State.


edit: Nevermind. He's actually interested in going there. Smh.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Chris_Brussard: Apparantly LeBron is the ultimate entertainer. Rumors have it he IS returning to Cleveland, but WILL NOT be playing for cavs. He will break news of retiring from bball to play for the Browns..


Wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> LeBron James leaving the arena. His last shot was actually an airball. No lie.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


>


That's Bill Cosby. Not Lebron. What u smokin?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> PDcavsinsider LeBron just left Cleveland State, headed for Greenwich. No, didn't say goodbye.


:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Ira will be on WQAM at 5pm

Listen live here

LeBatard just made a great point. Yesterday, picking Cleveland would have been anti-climactic. Not the case anymore.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

If the Heat get LeBron the Knicks are going to overpay Mike Miller. :nonono:


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

T-Minus 5 hours....I'm giving the Heat the best chance but you never know when there could be a last minute switcharoo.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Gotta love WQAM. "Who is in Gloria James's rollaway bed while LeBron is partying on South Beach?" That's the way to get him to commit here :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

:laugh: LeBatard is freaked out now after reading the Ian Thomsen article because he's been everywhere saying that Lebron would sign here, has heard from people who are so reliable that the only way they can be more reliable is if it came from Lebrons mouth, and knows people who very much confirm that Lebron rented out The W for a party, yet all his confidence came crashing down after reading that SI article


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> PDcavsinsider Several GMs & prominent agents are defiant, insisting #LeBron will stay in CLE. They can't see the rationale of leaving $ and this process.


..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> :laugh: LeBatard is freaked out now after reading the Ian Thomsen article because he's been everywhere saying that Lebron would sign here, has heard from people who are so reliable that the only way they can be more reliable is if it came from Lebrons mouth, and knows people who very much confirm that Lebron rented out The W for a party, yet all his confidence came crashing down after reading that SI article


He could be just renting out the W to party at south beach, it is a party spot, i dont htin that means forsure hes coming to miami


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Ira is taking this time to rail about journalistic integrity and the evils of twitter. I want that two minutes of my life back I just wasted...no more of that.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I love how so many of you don't want to get your hopes up, but you're still feeling kinda confident that he's coming.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Basel said:


> I love how so many of you don't want to get your hopes up, but you're still feeling kinda confident that he's coming.


Don't be nuts. He's not coming here.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> jadande Still hear Miami, but source says it changes every half hour." If LeBron does return to Cleveland it would be for 3-year deal.


No way he comes to miami then, they're saying he changes his mind every half hour?


----------



## ATLien

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Really, really do not want him to sign a 3 year deal & have to repeat this all again so soon.

I think he's going to Miami, but I am hoping its Cleveland. But plz no 3 year deal!!!!


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

This is going to be a fun 4 hours.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Basel said:


> I love how so many of you don't want to get your hopes up, but you're still feeling kinda confident that he's coming.


Nope, not me. He's staying in Cleveland. He wont do this to his hometown...


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Nope, not me. He's staying in Cleveland. He wont do this to his hometown.


It'd be funnier if you kept this up with a LeBron avatar. Work with me here.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> jalenrose #NBA Sources tell me that Jay-Z just purchased 2 courtside tickets to the Miami Heat home games this season..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> chrisbosh Check out my new splash page on www.chrisbosh.com. The rest will be done near the season. Old lame hair jokes aren't allowed. Lol


..


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

^He didn't say hello to the South Beach groupies. That's disrespectful.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> SamAmicoNBA Despite everything being reported, I still say there's a chance LBJ stays. No less than 3 NBA GMs agree w/ me (and none work for Cavs).


Seems lik things shifting back to Cleveland..He's goin gto cleveland I think forsure


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

The only ammo these GMs have is the "hometown and 30 million" angle, they know about as much as Chad Johnson.

What's interesting is I wouldn't trust any people at this point who say they're close to Lebron because he could easily be influencing them to throw the Miami scent off.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> ..


No one cares about Chris Bosh right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Seems lik things shifting back to Cleveland..He's goin gto cleveland I think forsure


Been saying it all along. But dont trust that source. That season ticket holder party would be very much talked about down here and I havent heard anything about in on local radio.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I don't care where he goes JUST NOT CHICAGO (seriously)


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

http://www.fuklbj.com/

:rofl:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

*Free-agent frenzy: Heat shuts down season-ticket sales*


> The world will learn at 9 p.m. Thursday if LeBron James is coming to town.
> 
> But even if he doesn't, just the prospect of The King ruling South Beach made Heat seats the toughest ticket in Miami.
> 
> With Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh in the fold -- and the tantalizing possibility of James still to come -- demand for seats was so great for the 2010-2011 season that the team suspended the sale of season tickets as of late Thursday afternoon.
> 
> The sellout was the result of an intense two-day influx of interest that twice crashed the team's website and jammed its phone lines.
> 
> Those trying to buy a season-ticket package through Heat.com Thursday afternoon were greeted with the message: ``To purchase your HEAT Season Tickets, please call 786-777-HOOP (4667).''
> 
> But many who dialed the number were greeted with an automated response. Those fortunate to get someone on the line learned that just a handful of tickets still remained -- at some $6,000 apiece. But as the day progressed, even those vanished.
> 
> While the season tickets are apparently gone, the entire season is not quite a sellout. The organization is holding back some single-game tickets for the public, but those will surely go just as fast -- especially if James heads south.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I think if LeBron signs, sone restaurant will rename their lemonade "LeBoshade". 

Random. And lame. I know.


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Adam said:


> Here's my biggest request: DO NOT WASTE TIME ON LEBRON!
> 
> First, I think he will draw out the process by visiting every single destination, including the Clippers and New York and New Jersey. We need to move fast and if we waste time we could lose a more realistic option.
> 
> Second, he can seriously screw us on purpose. Hypothetically, let's say he and Bosh both agree to come to Miami on a handshake agreement. Miami will have to salary dump Beasley and Cook to get the necessary cash to sign him and then he could back out. If you are in the same conference and you see Dwyane Wade getting help in Amare/Bosh and you knew you didn't want to play there but knew you could play this trick to cost them some assets don't you think you may do it? "Hey, I may come to Miami," Miami frees up cap space before LeBron says, "Nah, I'm gonna stick here in Cleveland."
> 
> I would make my pitch to LeBron and if he leaves without signing then he's done. Move forward like he said no.


LOL


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> RicBucher FWIW: disparate opinions among gms, agents, league HQ officials today about where LeBron is going, but consensus on 1 thing: it's not Mia.


Again, no one knows anything.. :laugh:

Can't wait until 9:20 so we can all move on.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Knicks still has a chance. :gopray:


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> RicBucher
> 
> Unofficial Bucher poll results of those I've spoken to today: 4 for Cle, 3 for NY. Not sure why Chi got no love but it didn't.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Agency Exec: LeBron won't announce team within the 1st 15 minutes of "The Decision" show


what hte heck


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> what hte heck


Not surprised. I actually expected him to announce it in the last 15....

was surprised he was gonna do it within the first 10min


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

That means he's too scared to spend the next 30 minutes explaining his decision. He wants to put the hat on and run off the show.


----------



## Sueng

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wait a second. Wasn't he contractually obligated to do so?


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Seriously now, what else(apart from the money) does Cleveland have that can convince James to stay? Any meaningful difference?


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Sueng said:


> Wait a second. Wasn't he contractually obligated to do so?


No. This is his show, he set the terms.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



IbizaXL said:


> Seriously now, what else(apart from the money) does Cleveland have that can convince James to stay? Any meaningful difference?


His hometown and the guilt he'd feel knowing that he's basically screwed over the entire area, not just basketball, for years.

And to do it on National television on top of it all? No way he does that.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

They don't even have that supposedly he can make more money in NY.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Where'd you get htat pic? Can ou get me it? ^^ (this is time sensitive,so that pic may be trash after 9 lol)..I mean its his home and he was drafted there. I guess you could say kobe like named himself a new home in LA he won AS MVP in philly got booed, beat them in the Finals 4-1, etc, so i guess if he has th guts other should? He'd be the most hated guy esp in cleveland and by other non-heat fans.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> His hometown and the guilt he'd feel knowing that he's basically screwed over the entire area, not just basketball, for years.
> 
> And to do it on National television on top of it all? No way he does that.


so youre saying its basically an emotional decision for James instead of a basketball one? If he wants whats best for him and family then Miami and NY are much better situations than what Cleveland offers. I just cant see him make such a tremendous decision strictly based on emotions and loyalty. Thats not going to get him anywhere (at least any time soon) with the Cavs.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Just come here Lebron. There's room for 3


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Ric Bucher strikes again!


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



IbizaXL said:


> If he wants whats best for him and *family then Miami and NY are much better situations than what Cleveland offers.*


:uhoh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Damn, this wait sucks :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> NYPost_Willis They're kicking Boys and Girls off the grounds of the Boys and Girls Club in Greenwich. #LeBron


Watch them have hired 100 boy and girl actors for this


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


>


Probably Bulls/Cleveland/Knicks/New Jersey @ Miami tickets, just to stir some buzz.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Yeah, 2 more hours (at minimum) of this? Painful wait...

LBJ to MIA. Make it happen Riles.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Broussard on ESPN saying that he's still hearing Miami and that its now getting some confirmation. That a Cavs player texted a friend saying that he was going to Miami.

But of course follows that up by saying that everyone else is still in play and cannot be ruled out.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Broussard covering his ass incase he's wrong...

LBJ!!! DO IT!!! DYNASTY!!!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Would be weird/funny if Brendan Haywood's signing with Dallas was final tip off that LeBron is going to Miami. 46 minutes ago.



hmm


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> chrisbosh Finally done with my physicals! I have to hurry so I can get in front of the TV and watch "The Decision"


He's ready to sign at any time now


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

chrisbosh


> Finally done with my physicals! I have to hurry so I can
> get in front of the TV and watch "The Decision"
> 3 minutes ago via UberTwitter


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

sportsguy33


> Only certainty tonight: LeBron's entourage shattering
> the record for "most black people ever in Greenwich at the same time."
> 1 minute ago via UberTwitter


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> @twithersAP: AP has learned LBJ's announcement will take place "late in show." Great.


****


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Just hoping he goes anywhere but Chicago. Would be great if he came here, but still not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Thank, LBJ.

"I'm heading to South Beach...seeya!"


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'll be happy if he goes anywhere bit Chicago.

I'm at a Nationals game in DC, but if I find out he's going to Miami... I'll jizz my pants and pass out.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> #Heat LeBron-to-Miami may not be happening. Heat has canceled a full-page welcome ad in The Miami Herald. This time I'm serious.


gregcote


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Couldn't do it. Probably staying in Cleveland.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Damn you Cote


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

**** Cote and the rest of the insiders!

Full of ****...


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

:laugh: Lunatic, Cote works for the Herald...hopefully they cancelled it and put it in the Sun-Sentinel instead!


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> stephenasmith
> 
> Uh Oh......hearing some last minute things are unfolding. Holy #@$*. Stay Tuned!!!


http://twitter.com/stephenasmith/status/18075182166


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

SAS is probably just saying that to cover his tracks in case he's wrong. If he actually knew, he'd say what it was, like last time. He's playing it safe.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I knew this would happen!


----------



## sknydave

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

wtf


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Heat pulled its Welcome LeBron ad from the South Florida Sun-Sentinel. Confirmed.


EthanJSkolnick


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I just don't understand how plans like this could switch over an hour. This is something you've been thinking on for a week...what can happen in an hour to change that?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

^ Yeah, does seem way too dramatic really when you think about it rationally.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Seriouusly


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

He's staying in Cleveland. He's gotta..


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Ah well, we're about to find out regardless.


Lets go Heat.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'll be upset if we lost Haywood AND Lebron doesn't come.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

We're forever going to be the team that LeBron snubbed. Can't believe he put that evil on us.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

We'll see guys. We've won this offseason so far regardless, so if we get LBJ...gravy...if not, we still have 2 BIG building blocks to a title.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> chrisbosh I'm suited up and ready! Bout to watch ESPN. This is sports history we're watching tonight!


..


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

If he goes through all this drama just to stay in Cleveland I'll hate him more.
If he goes through all this drama and goes somewhere else other than Miami or Cleveland I'll hate him the same.
If he puts on a Heat jersey he's one of us and I will love him.

I'm sure the Cavs fans feel the exact opposite. That's why all this drama is so obnoxious.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Hopefully CB4 knows something we don't. Yet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Broussard and Barry still say Miami. Wilbon says Miami as well.

WTF?!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

come on....


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wilbon talking about economy and other non-basketball bull****. Jesus, I'm so tired of this nonsense.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Everyone hold virtual hands, put on your rally caps, and pray.


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I hope I don't forget to breathe


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Pleeeeeeeeease LBJ...dynasty....


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

If he gets cold feet now then does that prove just how much he lacks clutch ability?


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

They dug Jim Gray out of Kobe's ass to partake in this madness.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

LOL @ him standing on the podium...sweating...knee jerking CLEVELAND!!...then passing out...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> If he gets cold feet now then does that prove just how much he lacks clutch ability?


:laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Ouch Adam :laugh:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Remember this, you won't forget where u were watching this no matter who he goes to


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> If he gets cold feet now then does that prove just how much he lacks clutch ability?


Good stuff!!!


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

LETS GO LEBRON YOU MF'ER. Say Miami so I can start beating my chest.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Holy **** this is unbearable...my stomach is churning!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Even Chris ****ing Mortensen has his basketball sources :laugh:


> mortreport Very connected sports celebrity @ Manning Camp just got a text saying Miami, too, for LeBron.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Derrick Rose is just another Darrell Griffith. Even if he was as good as Deron Williams, and he isn't, then that's not enough to win a championship.

Derrick Rose and Joakim Noah are not a better supporting cast than Mo Williams and Varejao. Even if you think they are (and I disagree) they are not substantially better. Not enough to win a title.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Rose doesn't mesh with LBJ's game for them to be the ultimate 1/2 pairing IMO.

Noah > Varejao though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Noah, Boozer and a LBJ? Chicago would be insanely hated in Cleveland if that happened :laugh:


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

See, I disagree strongly. Varejao was second in the league in +/-. He is probably first team defense if the voters didn't just vote for stars. He's an incredible defender. Much better defender and offensive player than Noah.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

2 weeks of constant refreshing comes down to this...


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

My heart is pounding :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I wanna see Lebron in a black Heat jersey with a black head band, turned evil. Hail to the dark side.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

anybody got a xanax?


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

As it stands, Varejao made second team all defense. Should've been first.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

So who's turning the TV off if its anything but Miami?


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'm only turning it off if it's Chicago. Would like to see his reasoning for other places.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'm at work so relying on you guys...


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Does everyone agree with the "you're either with us or against us mentality?" I'm about to hate this fool more than ever if he don't say Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Just remember everyone, all we wanted out of this off season was Wade and Bosh...


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Heated said:


> Does everyone agree with the "you're either with us or against us mentality?" I'm about to hate this fool more than ever if he don't say Miami.


Nah. I won't root for him obviously because he's on a different team but I won't hold any hard feelings. He's really putting himself out there and taking a risk. I think he gave us honest consideration and that's all we could have hoped for. Many free agents only listen to their agents and don't do what he did.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

After the break, Lebron decides...


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> chrisbosh
> I thought they said the first 10 minutes! Lol


lol


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Cmon DQ's sources...


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> Nah. I won't root for him obviously because he's on a different team but I won't hold any hard feelings. He's really putting himself out there and taking a risk. I think he gave us honest consideration and that's all we could have hoped for. Many free agents only listen to their agents and don't do what he did.


I'll be more mad because of all this hooplah moreso than him just not picking Miami. I been watching this crap all day.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

he's staying in CLE man.....unless DQ does it again....


----------



## coxl

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

lets get this thing moving. i just want to hear the answer. there is more hype to this then the second coming


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wow, that Knight and Day movie needs to come out already. I'm tired of those damn commercials..


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

OMG!! MIAMI! ****!





gotcha....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Here we go...


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Here it comes...


----------



## Sueng

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Did they really need an hour just for all these analysts to point out their idiotic opinions?


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> chrisbosh
> I thought they said the first 10 minutes! Lol


maybe I'm reading too much into this, but isn't Riley with Bosh right now? Wouldn't Bosh know if Lebron wasn't coming?


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wow, he's so nervous. He can barely speak and his feet are moving. Still just talking with Kobe's butt gerbil. No decision yet.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Hurry up dude...i need to go to sleep. some of us work for a living!


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Heat!!!


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> Wow, he's so nervous. He can barely speak and his feet are moving. Still just talking with Kobe's butt gerbil. No decision yet.


LOL


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Dang not miami


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

The team he's going to just found out. Not good since it coincides with Miami pulling their ads in the newspapers...


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

for a guy that doesn't think he's coming...this **** is intense! :laugh:


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Dang not miami


I don't think so but you should really wait before you proclaim this. Not all of us are watching on t.v. He still hasn't decided.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Lebron to MIAMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Woooooooooooooo


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Miami!!!!


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Heat!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Yessssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Holy ****!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Miami Mother****er!!!


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Yes Miami Yes


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

W!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sknydave

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

DQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he is THAT DUDE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I havent breathed in 3 minutes!! :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Yo, every one of you owes me 100 posts tonight. We're getting this to 4k and smashing the board record! I don't care if you have to tell me what your mom's reaction to this news is.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Everybody Say It With Me

*! D-y-n-a-s-t-y !*
*! D-y-n-a-s-t-y !*
*! D-y-n-a-s-t-y !*


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

i'm literally shaking....THIS IS INSANE.

DQ!!!! I LOVE U MAN!!


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

stunned

cant move

cant speak


----------



## roux

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

congrats..i now must hate you guys


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Spoelstra is still their coach


----------



## sknydave

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

We were daydreaming about this from the first time word got out about "the pact" and Miami started to make some moves to clear up space.. HOLY **** it actually happened!


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Oh my goodness fellas...
> 
> CALL OFF WORK ON THURSDAY! IT'S GOING TO BE THE BIGGEST DAY IN MIAMI'S HISTORY!
> 
> JULY 8TH, 2010, GET READY!!!


DQ the God :yes:


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



roux2dope said:


> congrats..i now must hate you guys


But...you're my sig. Say it ain't so.


----------



## Sueng

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Dominance!


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Congrats Heat fans. See ya next June.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

*! D-y-n-a-s-t-y !*
*! D-y-n-a-s-t-y !*
*! D-y-n-a-s-t-y !*
*! D-y-n-a-s-t-y !*

Bring On The Haters


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

This is a falcon punch to the gut of the rest of the league.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> chrisbosh
> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I feel the same way :laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

W2B we was WRONG as hell!!! and it feeeeeels so GOOOOOOOOD! 

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

^Dont act like you were any different RU :laugh:

My reverse psychology has worked! You're welcome everyone


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Rather Unique said:


> W2B we was WRONG as hell!!! and it feeeeeels so GOOOOOOOOD!
> 
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


Haha, reverse jinx the whole way.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Im shaking. I cant believe this


----------



## Randy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> This is a falcon punch to the gut of the rest of the league.


^ Happiest guy alive right now.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

This board is gonna be wild this season!!!

Drink up fellas!!!:cheers:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

This Is Amazing!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Soooo, why did the Heat cancel their newspaper welcome ad? To scare the **** out of us? Those bastards.

Pat Riley, I ****ing love you!


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

DQ is the biggest legend in internet forum history


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> This is a falcon punch to the gut of the rest of the league.


:laugh:!!


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

im ****ing speechless. i honestly have no idea what to think right now. im overwhelmed. holy ****ing **** cock mother****er....ojdbcwkdvbklsdhjvblkasdjvb uilerjkbg vfldjkb vaklsjdvb asdkjvb ;akljvb a;sjkdvb a;sdjklvba;djklvb a;lfjghhriofhwiofhw;eioyftowieytpqwoiefhl;adkan.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Damn, I feel really, really, really, really sorry for Cleveland...


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Absolutly amazing.. I'll rembwr this forever


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Pat Riley did it again. How lucky are we to have him running our team?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

DYNASTY

Un-****ing-believable

LEBRON!!! YESSS!!!


----------



## sknydave

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Pat ****ING Riley!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Pat Riley...i love this man...

To sign all 3 does Beas need to be traded?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Damn, I feel really, really, really, really sorry for Cleveland...


Agreed...that city and its economy are screwed...


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Toss up: what feels better 06 championship or this?


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Un****ingbelievable!!


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> I havent breathed in 3 minutes!! :laugh:


i needed a few minutes as well.

my fellow heat fans, lets enjoy this moment. let it marinate in your head. wow.

Pat Riley--que huevos tenes!!


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Pat the Rat did it.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

That's tough...'06, just...but man oh MAN!!

LBJ..welcome to the dark side !!


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Toss up: what feels better 06 championship or this?


Mmm, its close but I still think the championship means more right now.

Down the road if/when we win more, then we might look back on this and see it as bigger.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



MB30 said:


> Pat Riley...i love this man...
> 
> To sign all 3 does Beas need to be traded?


He's gone. We got a star PF and THE superstar at SF. No place to play him.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Toss up: what feels better 06 championship or this?


This.

=

High chance of multiple ships.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Arickson? Learn your bosses name Lebron. I'm sure Mickey will let that slide though 


Should have known what was happening since this was at the top part of the screen on heat.com...


----------



## coxl

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

now we need to sign some people for these to play with. who do we have a choice of?


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

All 3 are going to take less money according to Lebron.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Does anyone just realize what happened? Has it sunk in yet?


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Arickson? Learn your bosses name Lebron. I'm sure Mickey will let that slide though
> 
> 
> Should have known what was happening since this was at the top part of the screen on heat.com...


Yeah, now that he's with us we're going to have to deal with his malapropisms. Small price to pay tho :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

The Andy avy stays.

They took less money. Wow.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Im not sure this is ever gonna sink in..surreal...

Does Beas stay or be traded now?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Are we the new "Evil Empire"?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

We are gonna be so hated...YEAH BABY!


----------



## roux

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



HEATLUNATIC said:


> Are we the new "Evil Empire"?


even though you as a franchise did nothing wrong...yes


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Oh noooooooooooo, he's talking in third person. That's a kick in the nuts to Cleveland.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



MB30 said:


> Im not sure this is ever gonna sink in..surreal...
> 
> Does Beas stay or be traded now?


You already asked that :laugh:


He's gone. We got a star PF and THE superstar at SF. No place to play him.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

me and smaK are chugging CHAMPAGNE!!! **** yeah!


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Theyre burning his jerseys. Hahaha, go _Heat_.

Seriously, sorry Cleveland. This was a better opportunity.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



HEATLUNATIC said:


> Are we the new "Evil Empire"?


I'm a Canes fan. Im used to it. 


Its us against the world! I love it


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Rather Unique said:


> me and smaK are chugging CHAMPAGNE!!! **** yeah!


Yo, tell smak he has plenty of R-Star material to bump.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> You already asked that :laugh:
> 
> 
> He's gone. We got a star PF and THE superstar at SF. No place to play him.


Not even as a Lamar Odom off the bench?

Probs gone though, yeah.

Is Dexter Pittman our starting C? :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Hey Mario, time to pick a new number. Oh, and you got absolutely no choice in the matter


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> *I'm a Canes fan.* Im used to it.
> 
> 
> Its us against the world! I love it


Same here!

Its just that this is the first time that Ive felt like a Yankee fan being a Heat fan.


----------



## calabreseboy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Congrats on the next 10 championships.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Hey Mario, time to pick a new number. Oh, and you got absolutely no choice in the matter


He said before that he wouldn't change it. He got really pissed off too when it was brought up.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



MB30 said:


> Im not sure this is ever gonna sink in..surreal...
> 
> Does Beas stay or be traded now?


Later. Value needs raising. Unless someone offers something decent knowing we aint desperate no more.



Adam said:


> Yo, tell smak he has plenty of R-Star material to bump.


Beat me to it. Stand up, R.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

We need maximum security for LBJ. People will want to hurt him.

WELCOME TO THE HEAT LEBRON!!!


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



HEATLUNATIC said:


> Are we the new "Evil Empire"?


Yes. Get used to it Heat fans. We just became the most hated team in the NBA.

*Hail to the dark side.* We should wear black jerseys all year.

I'm gonna get me a black Lebron as soon as they go on sale.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Sorry R-Star :laugh:

It burns don't it!


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Delonte West is on the cover of Cavs.com. :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Joel Anthony shout out! :rotf:


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

LeBron shouting out Jor-El! That must have blown ESPN's mind seeing as how they haven't mentioned his name ONE SINGLE TIME.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Lebron just mentioned Mario and Jor-El, I assume that will be the lineup? Unless we can pull off a trade somewhere.


----------



## coxl

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

please not jor-el


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Lebron expects Joel to make plays under the basket.. oh god...


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I almost whipped it out and jacked it at the Nationals game.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

:laugh: a Jorel shout out, that's too funny.

Smithi!!!


----------



## Bulls rock your socks

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



roux2dope said:


> even though you as a franchise did nothing wrong...yes


yea they did. no more 40 pt or dominating games for either 3. there hindering there potentail to be great individuals. were stuck with 15-20 pt games from them. boringgggggg zzzzzzzzzzz. if they were like 29 30 then it would be ok, but not in there prime?!


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

LOL @ just about everybody, including Wilbon who isn't a reporter, had Miami except for Ric Bucher who just an hour ago said it wouldn't be Miami. That shows how bad that guy is. He literally has zero sources.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

@johnhollinger LeBron: Joel Anthony will drop your pass. I gar-ron-tee it. Sorry.

:laugh:!


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Rashard Lewis will be making more than any of our big three over the length of their contracts. :laugh:

Long live Pat the Rat.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Can somone post Bron photos? Maybehim with wade too and alone..tks!!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

So this is what cloud 9 feels like...


----------



## Bulls rock your socks

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



MB30 said:


> @johnhollinger LeBron: Joel Anthony will drop your pass. I gar-ron-tee it. Sorry.
> 
> :laugh:!


let the sucking begin......i can see lebron shaking his head. u dumb*** lolol


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I got a reason to hate Miami again.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Can somone post Bron photos? Maybehim with wade too and alone..tks!!


Had this one on my harddrive.










Somebody should rep this in their avatar.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Leboshade - hellz yes!

I feel that hate, and I bathe in that **** :laugh:


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

:allhail:


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Guys, I just drafted Keaf.



Adam said:


> I'm here to announce that the Heat board is drafting Keaf. We're very excited to add this piece. Keaf is a poster we've had our eyes on for a while.


Not accepting other applicants at this time.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

No one should ever question Riley again.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Yeah lot of haters... Any in a heat uni guys??


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> dwadeofficial
> 
> MIAMI. Welcome my brothers @KingJames and @chrisbosh to YOUR city.


Nice tweet by Wade


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I was at work with my mp3 player on and some big ass headphones with a microphone on it that I stole from the break room so I could hear everything. yessuh!!! I don't think I've ever been more hyped for a sports moment as this one. I'm glad he made this decision and didn't let the guilt of leaving his hometown keep him in a terrible position. I'm also glad all three have agreed to take less money to try and get more around them.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

See avy for Lebron in Heat getup.

Nice avy Keaf! Welcome to the official Heat bandwagon! :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Does this replace "the shot" as the worst moment in Cleveland sports history?


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Thank you kind sir.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

*goes to RealCavsFans.com*


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

So is Miami a basketball city now?


----------



## jokeaward

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



MB30 said:


> Does this replace "the shot" as the worst moment in Cleveland sports history?


It's probably when the Browns left (or when they came back, lol). Shelley Smith on ESPN agrees.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



MB30 said:


> Does this replace "the shot" as the worst moment in Cleveland sports history?


"the drive" Broncos/Browns

97 World Series

And probably the biggest: Art Modell moving the Cleveland Browns franchise to Baltimore.

But he's right up there.

As happy as I am for us, I feel almost equally as horrible for Cleveland.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



PoetLaureate said:


> So is Miami a basketball city now?


YES.

Move over Dolphins.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Reading RealCavFans and this is crazy smh. IF these dudes were really fans they wouldn't be going in on him like they are now.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Miami just became the epicentre of the basketball universe.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Agree with Lebatard, this is much biger than Shaq's arrival


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Well this didnt take long :laugh:


> LeBron James will wear No. 6 for the 10-11 season with the Heat and Mario Chalmers will switch to No. 15, according to a source.
> 
> Read more: http://basketball.realgm.com/src_wi...wear_no_15_to_give_lebron_no_6/#ixzz0t9L9Zu7M


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Last year when the news broke that LeBron was changing to #6, Mario was doing a ustream and I wrote that he could switch to #66 next year and he got mad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> SpearsNBAYahoo Raps & MIA having tough sign and trade conversations, but Hou & Char still willing 4-way trade partners. Raps want picks and salay cap space


...


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

How about shoutout to Dwyane Wade, we've been blessed to have him in Miami, not only did he bring a championship to Miami, but he just brought in Bron and Bosh.. 

Btw, for all the times we argued with fans of who's better Bron or Wade.. That convo is
No more, we have em both!


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Lol at the New York ***s "The King Is Dead" "Queen James"

Keep the hate coming. Your tears taste like candy b!tches.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> SpearsNBAYahoo Wade statement on LeBron and Bosh in MIA: "There's magic in the number 3. This is the beginning of new chapter in HEAT history..."


..


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> I'm truthfully stunned. Miami is rewarded for tanking, while Cleveland is punished for actually going all out for a championship. Unbelievable...
> 
> Thank you Dan Gilbert, you are truly the best owner in the NBA, and you will certainly bring a Championship to Cleveland.


Tanked to 47 wins? Cavs fans...

We're gonna see a lot of hate


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'm so happy. I just don't know what to say. I am literally unable to put the jubilation of the best player in the world going to my favorite team into words.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Ochocinco already got his tickets


> I just purchased courtside tickets for the #HEAT games once football season ends, my judgement was wrong, but this finna be #awesome


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Jace said:


> Tanked to 47 wins? Cavs fans...
> 
> *We're gonna see a lot of hate*


it's already begun...but you know what i don't give a **** right now!


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

anybody watching him live right now

edit: nevermind this isnt live it just says it on the top of the screen :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Riley's statement:


> From Pat Riley: “We are thrilled that LeBron James and Chris Bosh have decided to come to Miami to join forces with our truly great player, Dwyane Wade. We are looking forward to the opportunity of building something that our fans in Miami will be proud of for a long, long time. The journey is just beginning."


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

**** Chad! That traitor! Look at what he was writing earlier today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Statement from Wade:


> “I am thrilled to welcome LeBron James to the HEAT family. I look forward to playing alongside LeBron, Chris Bosh and our teammates, and together representing the great city of Miami. There's magic in the number 3. This is the beginning of new chapter in HEAT history and very exciting for both fans of the Miami HEAT and the NBA.”


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Smithian said:


> I'm so happy. I just don't know what to say. I am literally unable to put the jubilation of the best player in the world going to my favorite team into words.


It hasn't even sunk in for me as to how good Lebron actually is. I know he is the best player in the world but that is just a statement. I can't even fathom how amazing this is going to be to watch. We just signed Lebron ****ing James WTF


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> Had this one on my harddrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody should rep this in their avatar.


:yes:


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I relish the hate. Keep it coming!


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Dre, enjoy the 'bragging' rights on the main board selection thread... you had faith in our secret weapon (DQ FTW!!!!)


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I can't really grasp this moment. I was more excited about Bosh coming when it hit the news. I just can't grasp what just happened. It's so monumental it has yet to really hit home.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'm not gonna lie. It feels a little unfair. I wouldnt even try to put these 3 together in an NBA 2k game :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

So who will boo us the hardest:

1- Toronto when Bosh returns?

2- Chicago when Wade goes back?

3- Cleveland when Lebron returns?

4- New York?


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> So who will boo us the hardest:
> 
> 1- Toronto when Bosh returns?
> 
> 2- Chicago when Wade goes back?
> 
> 3- Cleveland when Lebron returns?
> 
> 4- New York?


Cleveland, easy.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

New York


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Cleveland pretty easy. New York and Toronto right on par at # 2.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

1. Cleveland
2. New York

3. Toronto

4. Chicago


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> So who will boo us the hardest:
> 
> 1- Toronto when Bosh returns?
> 
> 2- Chicago when Wade goes back?
> 
> 3- Cleveland when Lebron returns?
> 
> 4- New York?


1. Byron Scott


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> So who will boo us the hardest:
> 
> 1- Toronto when Bosh returns?
> 
> 2- Chicago when Wade goes back?
> 
> 3- Cleveland when Lebron returns?
> 
> 4- New York?


Cleveland
Chicago
New York
Toronto

We became the bad boys of basketball over night.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I just woke up out of my chemically induced coma after lacking sleep for three consecutive days. Stephen A Smith and Pat Riley is the ****!!!! Free round of drinks for everyone. I sure wish I had boought some more season tickets cuz already folks are calling me trying to buy my tickets from me. LOL even got a call from a Laker defector.:baseldance:


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Heated said:


> Cleveland
> Chicago
> New York
> Toronto
> 
> We became the bad boys of basketball over night.


I approve of the idea, but "heat pack" makes me think of this:


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wish my mom was here to see this, she is such a fanatic of basketball. She missed the Championship and the biggest seismic shift in basketball history, arguably.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

This says a lot about James as a person, and slightly changes my opinion of him. I didn't think he would do it. Honestly. Even if it wasn't in Miami, this would say a lot to me. Good for him

I like our new guys. Varnado and Pittman, that James fellow and Christopher Bosh might pan out, also.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Ok guys, I posted this on another forum where everyone was slamming the Heat. Is this roughly accurate?



> Guys, you all have to get over this "they can't surround them with players" nonsense. Yeah, it won't be great yet, but it will be serviceable.
> 
> First, the three players drafted. Dexter Pittman and Varnardo will be signed and be expected to give us some minutes. DeSean Butler will be late arriving due to injury, but Miami thinks he will end up being a Caron Butler clone. FYI, Riley drafted Caron. We know tough small forwards when we see them.
> 
> Second, Patrick Beverley will be signed and expected to contribute as a defensive backup guard. He could have played for us last year but he was placed overseas last year to get more playing time. Riley is super high on him. Robert Dozier will be signed as a filler after playing overseas as well. He's a banger forward who will be a perfect 12th or 13th man.
> 
> Third, Raja Bell has expressed a desire to come here. He could take a veteran minimum. Juwan Howard is the same. We're expected to sign minimum a couple veteran ring chasers.
> 
> Fourth, we have a small bit of cap space left. We're going to resign Quentin Richardson, Joel Anthony, and Carlos Arroyo all to near veteran minimum deals to stick around. Q-Rich is bffs with Wade.
> 
> That is 10 players right there. A couple won't make it. If Wade, LeBron, and Bosh all sign for around 1-1.5 million under max as expected, the Super Three will make room for a Udonis Haslem, Dorell Wright, or to keep Michael Beasley.
> 
> Miami will be just fine kids.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I rank them Cleveland > Chicago > New York > Toronto in terms of who will boo us the hardest.

Let's be real, Toronto has known Bosh was leaving for a long long time now. I think you guys are underestimating Chicago's bitterness. They already hated us before all this happened. Then we took Wade and Bosh from them. And then the next day we took Lebron from them. You guys should see some of the posts on Bull's forums around the net.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Gilbert: "I PERSONALLY GUARANTEE THAT THE CLEVELAND CAVALIERS WILL WIN AN NBA CHAMPIONSHIP BEFORE THE SELF-TITLED FORMER ‘KING’ WINS"


 wowww


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> PDcavsinsider
> 
> Gilbert: "I PERSONALLY GUARANTEE THAT THE CLEVELAND CAVALIERS WILL WIN AN NBA CHAMPIONSHIP BEFORE THE SELF-TITLED FORMER ‘KING’ WINS"


Wow


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Gilbert tells Cavs fans: "You simply don't deserve this kind of cowardly betrayal..."


 wow he's tearing LeBron apart (hes the cavs owner


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dre™ said:


> Cleveland pretty easy. New York and Toronto right on par at # 2.


There wont be any fans in the Q or in Raptors Arena (I honestly dont know the name of their arena)


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Jon Barry is hating.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Look at the stragglers coming in late. You guys owe me 100 posts each! Get this thing to 3k!


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> I just woke up out of my chemically induced coma after lacking sleep for three consecutive days. Stephen A Smith and Pat Riley is the ****!!!! Free round of drinks for everyone.* I sure wish I had boought some more season tickets cuz already folks are calling me trying to buy my tickets from me. *LOL even got a call from a Laker defector.:baseldance:


i feel u REEFer. 

but :lol: at them thinkin we gon give that **** up! 

and good god at the hate being released right now.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wow, I thought that was Gilbert Arenas based on the content. Finding out it's Dan Gilbert...that's insane. LeBron should read that and only feel that he made the right decision, so thanks for that Mr. Gilbert.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Smithian said:


> Ok guys, I posted this on another forum where everyone was slamming the Heat. Is this roughly accurate?


I think you are gonna have to brush up on your hater ignoring abilities. We all might have to get our 2006 skills back quickly.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> PDcavsinsider
> 
> Gilbert: "Some people think they should go to heaven but NOT have to die to get there. Sorry, but that's simply not how it works."


::kitty2:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> wowww


Damn..


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Damn. Cavs owner is just pissed their team went down by about 200M without Lebron. 


Lebron. Wade. Bosh. Just freaking ridiculous. And I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> Wow, I thought that was Gilbert Arenas based on the content. Finding out it's Dan Gilbert...that's insane. LeBron should read that and only feel that he made the right decision, so thanks for that Mr. Gilbert.


Same here. Then I saw the next part. Unbelievable.


----------



## MarioChalmers

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Holy ****. Hoooooooly ****. HAHAHAHA.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

http://www.nba.com/cavaliers/news/gilbert_letter_100708.html


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

It was hilarious to see my dad and all my friends in front of the tv moments before the big reveal. They were all sold on him saying Cleveland that when he said..."going to South Beach" I was the only one cheering. My dad goes "shhhh stop shouting I am waiting on his decision." I go, "Dad, there is only one South Beach and its Miami!" He still didnt believe me until he saw the "Lebron chooses Heat" graphic. He was ecstatic to say the least.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

You know who wouldn't behave like that? Mickey Arickson.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Lebron on Good Morning America tomorrow morning. 



> ByTimReynolds If Micky's paying LeBron, Micky's also paying Dwyane Wade.


:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> goodmanonfox Source told FOXSports.com Mike Miller weighing 5-year, 27.5 million deal to join LeBron, D-Wade and Bosh in Miami.


Let's go Mike. Join the new Evil Empire :devil_2:


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

We need a center more imo


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Come on Mike. Florida boy, come home.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

http://twitter.com/STEIN_LINE_HQ


> ESPN.com sources: Miami has agree to a trade with Minnesota that will send Michael Beasley to the Wolves. Link forthcoming


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wow, there's an extended message from Gilbert where he puts a gypsy curse on us! This is too awesome!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wade and Bosh coming up on Sportscenter! :baseldance:


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

What do we get from Minnesota? Or just getting rid of Beasley for cap space?


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Bosh and wade about to be on sportscenter.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Gx said:


> http://twitter.com/STEIN_LINE_HQ


Hey, I've said Minnesota would take Beasley. I've said it like 50 times. Boo-ya!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Good luck to Mike. Definitely hope he flourishes in Minny.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> Hey, I've said Minnesota would take Beasley. I've said it like 50 times. Boo-ya!


And here everyone was saying no one would take him off our hands.

Kahn is the new Wallace.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> chrisbosh It's madness out here! I'm on cloud 9 right now! This is like a dream come true to play with @dwadeofficial and @kingjames!


..


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Gx said:


> We need a center more imo


agree...but you know who's the best out there, kwame brown....yeah exactly.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

http://twitter.com/STEIN_LINE_HQ



> Wolves-Heat deal, sources say, calls for 'Sota to absorb Beasley into cap space and send its 2011 second-round pick to Miami to seal deal


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wow, a 2nd rd pic for the 2nd pick just two season ago.

So we drop one Mike off and hopefully we pick up another.

According to Jeff Goodman earlier tonight, we gave Mike Miller a deadline of tonight to accept.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I think Beasley is gonna end up doing well, disappointing we got so little for him. But I guess we didn't really...


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wow it actually happened, Beasley for a 2nd round pick. Except now its coming on the heels of Lebron and Bosh. Talk about rough, he literally got thrown away even if it was for such a spectacular coup. I really really hope he explodes in Minnesota.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Poor Beas... :sad:

Oh well.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Beas...

I'll follow his career through and through, but there's no way we can be sad from a day like today.

All the best, Mike.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

damn i feel for the Bease. he ain't done yet... we just had no clue how to use him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



MB30 said:


> Beas...
> 
> I'll follow his career through and through, but there's no way we can be sad from a day like today.
> 
> All the best, Mike.


Call it now, "LBJ6"


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Shotgun!


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Not surprised about Bease. We do swap 1sts with them though.

I really appreciated him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

We also swap 1st rd picks with the Timberwolves? Wow

Hopefully we keep that Raptors pick as well.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Unspecified Future first round, which still works out good for us assuming its in the next 5 years :laugh:


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> We also swap 1st rd picks with the Timberwolves? Wow
> 
> Hopefully we keep that Raptors pick as well.


I honestly think that Colangelo thought we needed to dump Beasley in order to get LeBron and he could leverage him. Hopefully we don't give Toronto back that pick. Bosh will get a third year opt out and he can re-sign for a max then.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wow we are swapping first round picks with them! That is gigantic! I wonder how protected it is, potential to be a very big acquisition though.


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I can't believe this is reality.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

A pick from the Wolves? Seriously? How does that work?? :laugh:


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



gi0rdun said:


> I can't believe this is reality.


You hating on your blog mane.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wait a minute, so what's the full deal?! i think i'm getting too drunk, having a hard time following this ****..


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Today was my mom's b-day. Happy b-day mom. Root for the Heat.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

We get:
2nd round 2011 draft pick
Unspecified future Timberwolves 1st round draft pick

They get:
Beasley
Unspecified future Miami 1st round draft pick


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

If we're swapping picks with them...Pat Riley won't have enough room on his dick for all of us to kiss :laugh:


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I still can't believe this happened. I wish I was still like 18 years old so I could run the streets of Miami until 5 AM honking my horn and flicking people off. I have to be up at 6 AM but I'm not gonna sweat it one bit!


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> If we're swapping picks with them...Pat Riley won't have enough room on his dick for all of us to kiss :laugh:


Can I sig that?


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Gx said:


> We get:
> 2nd round 2011 draft pick
> Unspecified future Timberwolves 1st round draft pick
> 
> They get:
> Beasley
> Unspecified future Miami 1st round draft pick


So basically, Bease for 2nd round. ehhhhh. oh well i guess we had to...

BTW is it known if all 3 taking less than the max, or is a S&T still possible with Bosh. I ain't tryna see Mario leaving...


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

This isn't a dream right guys? I'm not still sleeping am I?


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

This is some BS they planed this a long time ago they just wanted to waste people's time to make a movie.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Rather Unique said:


> So basically, Bease for 2nd round. ehhhhh. oh well i guess we had to...
> 
> BTW is it known if all 3 taking less than the max, or is a S&T still possible with Bosh. I ain't tryna see Mario leaving...


A 2nd round and probably a higher first round pick sometime in the future.

Also, Lebron confirmed what Wade said yesterday, they'll all be taking less then the max.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

143!!!!!!!

Good Night!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

**** if i know...the more i drink the more it feels like a dream. jesus christ. Lebron? really?.......


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> This is some BS they planed this a long time ago they just wanted to waste people's time to make a movie.


Don't be a hater knicks4, we was just starting to like you man...



sMaK said:


> 143!!!!!!!
> 
> Good Night!!!!!!!!


nh :lol:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Smithian said:


> Can I sig that?


If we're swapping first rounders, then yes.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Riley got the top 3 players in the best free agent class in history and a lottery pick, i'm starting to think he's a Jedi.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

holy ****...i just realized that 1st is a MINNY 1st!


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> Riley got the top 3 players in the best free agent class in history and a lottery pick, i'm starting to think he's a Jedi.


If he doesn't give Toronto back their pick (don't do it Riles) then that could be the #1 pick (Otis Thorpe!).

You're talking two of the top three players in the league + lottery picks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> @lisjoseph: @dwadeofficial on ESPN and w/ AP. Last call of the night....to Alonzo. Much respect. Class.


Shows how much respect Wade has for Zo :yes:

So, who's going to that ZSG all star basketball game?


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Think LeBron will show up to the Groove this time? :laugh:


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

how many national tv games?

opening night?

christmas?


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> mister6clutch
> 
> All I can say is this is gonna b a fun and exciting year. Can't wait till oct 1st. Somebody tell Lebron to hills at me bout #6 lol


Nice


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Someone's looking for a little cash


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

" Pat Riley doesn’t pop his collar, his shirts just get erections when they touch his body."


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



myst said:


> Nice


my boy!!! Stay on the team and grab #15...i got you! :lol: oh god.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Does this mean Stephen A is the only reporter with legit sources.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Big couple of days in Miami. 1st Wade and Bosh commit, then Lebron, and tomorrow Seantrel Henderson will apparently make it official and sign with the U!


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Just want to say once again that an hour before "The Decision" Ric Bucher said it wouldn't be us. Why does this guy have a job?


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Just got back from my buddies house...and HOLY ****!!!!!!


AHHHHHH VIVA LA HEAT!!!!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

http://www.basketballprospectus.com/unfiltered/?p=535


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



B-Easy said:


> Just got back from my buddies house...and HOLY ****!!!!!!
> 
> 
> AHHHHHH VIVA LA HEAT!!!!


how was your exam? hope your professor decided to give everyone an "A" after nabbing three superstars.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



B-Easy said:


> Just got back from my buddies house...and HOLY ****!!!!!!
> 
> 
> AHHHHHH VIVA LA HEAT!!!!


yeah, holy ****. hope that exam was as good as tonight man


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> goodmanonfox Do not be surprised if the Heat find a way to add Mike Miller to the mix. Source told FOXSports.com Miller is leaning towards joining Heat.


Come on Mike..


----------



## -33-

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

It's great to be a Heat fan tonight!

Just remember boys, when I tell you, NEVER DOUBT THE DIESEL!

When I tell you the sun will rise in the West, trust me.

CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU DIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

If Melo signs his extension can I get on the bandwagon because after hearing that Isiah might come back i'm start to lose faith in the Knicks.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I dig it man, I dig it :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

DQ finally shows up! We gave you the nickname of deity yesterday


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



DQ for 3 said:


> It's great to be a Heat fan tonight!
> 
> Just remember boys, when I tell you, NEVER DOUBT THE DIESEL!
> 
> When I tell you the sun will rise in the West, trust me.
> 
> CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU DIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!


it's done, DQ. It's over. Anyone who doubted is done. Everyone else is just a retard. straight up. :worthy:


Enjoy and drink up man.. oh yeah and you are the 'deity' round these parts...


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



DQ for 3 said:


> It's great to be a Heat fan tonight!
> 
> Just remember boys, when I tell you, NEVER DOUBT THE DIESEL!
> 
> *When I tell you the sun will rise in the West, trust me.*
> 
> CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU DIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> If Melo signs his extension can I get on the bandwagon because after hearing that Isiah might come back i'm start to lose faith in the Knicks.


Just get on the bandwagon now :laugh: Gonna be a great ride!


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

And the day gets better, just signed Mike Miller according to 2 places so far...

http://www.mitchellrepublic.com/event/article/id/44545/

http://www.ksfy.com/Global/story.asp?S=12778542


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Gx said:


> And the day gets better, just signed Mike Miller according to 2 places so far...
> 
> http://www.mitchellrepublic.com/event/article/id/44545/
> 
> http://www.ksfy.com/Global/story.asp?S=12778542



That'd be awesome...as if the day is not already filled with great news.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

How much money are the big 3 giving up?


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> How much money are the big 3 giving up?


Don't think anyone knows for sure, but I've seen espn and other places guessing 1-2 mil each.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> If Melo signs his extension can I get on the bandwagon because after hearing that Isiah might come back i'm start to lose faith in the Knicks.


We'd like to formally draft you and Dre. Your combine performances were very impressive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> How much money are the big 3 giving up?


To get Mike they needed to give up around a Million each.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Riles needs to call Mike on a conference call with Wade, Bosh, and lebron. Done Deal after that


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> We'd like to formally draft you and Dre. Your combine performances were very impressive.


Sorry, Keaf...


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> If we're swapping picks with them...Pat Riley won't have enough room on his dick for all of us to kiss :laugh:


I dunno, methinks he has a *MASSIVE *chubby right now.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

http://www.ksfy.com/Global/story.asp?S=12778542

Mike Miller to Heat


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Dude...we're building a SUPER TEAM.

Who will step up at C?


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



B-Easy said:


> Sorry, Keaf...


I already got drafted in the other thread. :baseldance:


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Earl Barron at C = dynasty complete


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

So basically we traded Beasley for Mike Miller, a 2011 2nd round and a Future swap of 1st rounders with the Twolves.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> We'd like to formally draft you and Dre. Your combine performances were very impressive.


I'll pick up the DC draftee slack from Mike :yes:


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'll take it. Hard.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I don't know if i can pull a Riley and be a Heat fan.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



B-Easy said:


> Sorry, Keaf...


He was drafted in the 1st rd a couple of hours ago


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Jace said:


> I'll take it. Hard.


nh Jace. good lord. :laugh:


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'd MUCH rather have Beasley then Miller for 5 years!


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



myst said:


> I'd MUCH rather have Beasley then Miller for 5 years!


But we can also swap 1st round picks with them...that's HUGE!


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

And for those asking about the exam...

I'm holding a press conference tomorrow on ESPN2 at 5 PM too discuss how I think I did.

**** what your sources say.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



B-Easy said:


> And for those asking about the exam...
> 
> I'm holding a press conference tomorrow on ESPN2 at 5 PM too discuss how I think I did.
> 
> **** what your sources say.


the knicks are saying you Aced that ****...but they have no clue how it'll turn out. :laugh:


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Just saw the Mike Miler thing on the ESPN Bottom Line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



myst said:


> I'd MUCH rather have Beasley then Miller for 5 years!


Miller's shooting and his all around game will compliment every one of the huge 3's game perfectly.

In the long run Mike could become the better player. But at his two positions, We have Bosh and Lebron. He wasnt gonna play much anyway.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wade
Miller
Lebron 
Bosh
any stiff 6-9 or taller


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> He was drafted in the 1st rd a couple of hours ago


http://www.basketballforum.com/memphis-grizzlies/444231-decision.html#post6318087


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> KBerg_CBS
> 
> Mike Miller's agent, Arn Tellem, texted that there's been no decision yet. Believed to be Heat, Knicks and Bulls. #NBA


No decision yet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

We might get out bid. I know he's close to Lebron. Hope he has a word with him.


----------



## 76ersFan11

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

If your Mike Miller, how do you deny a chance for a championship? If he does, he's a fool and the Heat can go after Brad Miller. A nice 7'0 passing big man to play that Shaq role for you guys in terms of clogging the paint and passing the ball.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Rather Unique said:


> the knicks are saying you Aced that ****...but they have no clue how it'll turn out. :laugh:


I met with my inner-circle and my advisors, and we feel it's best to keep quite for now. We like what the A range brings us, it gives us a great present, however, people still think they may have it too easy. I like what the B's offer in terms of hard work, the little things no one talks about.

We have meetings scheduled with the C and D range, and the Clip..I mean, the F grades, as well.

But for now, I really can't say what the outcome will be.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> No decision yet.


http://twitter.com/jalenrose


> #NBA Miami Heat and Mike Miller agree to 5yr/$30m deal


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

You know what brothers..this right here is a new heat order..and i want all of you to know that when it comes to this organization..you can count on me! If any of you Laker fans..any of you Magic fans..any of you Celtic fans..wanna come and mess with my crew..well be prepared to end up with MS paint all over your little avatar and sig! 

2
SWEEEEEETTTT


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

to be completely honest, call me crazy but if we can't get MM at the price we want...i prefer Dorell, if we have a shot. Damn near hit 40% last year, and can defend much better. Probably even ball handle better (not like we will need that).


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



thaKEAF said:


> You know what brothers..this right here is a new heat order..and i want all of you to know that when it comes to this organization..you can count on me! If any of you Laker fans..any of you Magic fans..any of you Celtic fans..wanna come and mess with my crew..well be prepared to end up with MS paint all over your little avatar and sig!
> 
> 2
> SWEEEEEETTTT


draft this man!!! 

(Dre, kincks4life too)


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Rather Unique said:


> draft this man!!!
> 
> (Dre, kincks4life too)


We already got drafted..what else was going on tonight that would make you miss that?

I think knicks4life might pull a Rubio though.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Henry Abbott: Wade on Gilbert:


> "I'm happy that I have the owner that I have here in Miami... I'm speechless. It's very unfortunate." es.pn/aePoPQ 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> STEIN_LINE_HQ
> 
> Mike Miller's dad says he's signing with Heat and Michael Beasley is headed to Minnesota. Updated ESPN.com link: http://es.pn/bcqxTz


...


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



thaKEAF said:


> We already got drafted..what else was going on tonight that would make you miss that?
> 
> I think knicks4life might pull a Rubio though.


:laugh: excuuuuse me. i've been sippin a bit tonight. We got the REEFer and thaKEAFer.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Did you guys see the latest Gilbert has put out? He said LeBron quit in games 2,3,4,5, and 6 against Boston. This guy is gonna pull a Carrie next.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Rather Unique said:


> :laugh: excuuuuse me. i've been sippin a bit tonight. We got the REEFer and thaKEAFer.


LOL, I noticed you were tipsy like 2 hours ago.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Look at my sig i'll be on the bandwagon until the Knick make the playoffs.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

btw :lol: at my backdoor neighbor with 2 hoes in the building talkin like "oh my god, but now we have like Lebron and stuff, like wow...we're going to be the best" smh the bandwagon starts in less than 6 hours.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> Look at my sig i'll be on the bandwagon until the Knick make the playoffs.


Kid's got balls

Welcome to the Heat nation (well, you're more like Puerto Rico for now...)


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> Did you guys see the latest Gilbert has put out? He said LeBron quit in games 2,3,4,5, and 6 against Boston. This guy is gonna pull a Carrie next.


Isn't game 6 when he put up a triple double... wasn't his statline something like 30/20/10?

That's quitting? :laugh:


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> Did you guys see the latest Gilbert has put out? He said LeBron quit in games 2,3,4,5, and 6 against Boston. This guy is gonna pull a Carrie next.


Well then it makes no sense for him to have made the big pitch for LeBron if he knew this already..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> The Heat then turned around and utilized that $4.9 million in gained cap space on Washington Wizards free-agent swingman Mike Miller, who had a standing five-year, $30 million offer on the table from the Heat. Radio station KSFY in Miller's native South Dakota confirmed the deal early Friday morning.


Link

Welcome to Miami, Mike


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> Look at my sig i'll be on the bandwagon until the Knick make the playoffs.


SWERVE


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> LOL, I noticed you were tipsy like 2 hours ago.


:embarrass: oops... 


:angel:


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I hope Shaq goes back to Miami and gets a ring to have as many as Kobe.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Shaq should sign just so Wade can kick him in the balls.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> I hope Shaq goes back to Miami and gets a ring to have as many as Kobe.


Wonder if Riley will let him back... probably I guess, but he burned a lot of bridges on his way out of Miami.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Mike Miller too? Dayum. Kid can handle and shoot. Not sure if I like sacrificing Beas for Mike Miller, but hey, I aint doubting Riley anymore. Ever.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Wade
> Miller
> Lebron
> Bosh
> any stiff 6-9 or taller


Wow W2M, sounds like a freakin USA roster doesnt it..just WOWWWWW


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Reckon Wade will be happy to play point now? :laugh:

Lebron and Wade in the passing lanes  

I can't believe signing Chris Bosh is an afterthought to me right now!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I mean yes you'd rather have beasley but we need role players, Miller has more value at that price then beasley for THIS team


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

^ Fair play.

A big F-U to the ESPN analysts that never gave us a shot in their 'Lebron special'. 10 different jerseys and not one was ours. Now look who got him.

Still feels insane to say Lebron James and Miami Heat together.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'm watching some repeat Summer League...and Rick Kamla talking about Lebron and what he could do... oh the stress we felt just 5-6 hrs ago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

yup, still hard to believe that Lebron chose us.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Just read on the Lakers board that according to radio Riley is going for D-Fish


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Fisher
Wade
Lebron
Bosh
Anthony?

With M&M as 6th man...sounds grraaaaaaaaaavy


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



thaKEAF said:


> Just read on the Lakers board that according to radio Riley is going for D-Fish


with what money man, we broke at this point..

+ i hate that guy :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Fisher is a douche, but clutch he is. He's played in lotta big games.

Rio is nice off the bench also. Wonder if we can get 'Sual Butler and Eddie House (and the like). Need some size...Big Z??


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

By the way my girl friend came back..said she was sorry for taking the spotlight away from the "Decision" and wants to join me on many Heat games at the AAA.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Fisher
Wade
James
Bosh
Shaq

2011 Champions

Lebron landing in South Beach at 2:40


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

This is gonna be an epic media session.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I cant see Fisher leaving LA.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> Lebron landing in South Beach at 2:40


What?


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Heard it on the Ticket.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> By the way my girl friend came back..said she was sorry for taking the spotlight away from the "Decision" and wants to join me on many Heat games at the AAA.


you should feel like Nostradamus, REEFer. you couldn't call it clearer than that. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> Heard it on the Ticket.


2:40Am or PM?


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> I cant see Fisher leaving LA.


If Riley wants Fisher he's going to get Fisher.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

A.M. I think


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> ByTimReynolds AP: LeBron has landed in Miami.


There's the answer. Must be going to The W


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

im at the w but i cant meet you in the lobby
gurl i gotta watch my back cause im not just anyboooddy


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Fisher ain't going down...(Timbaland) i ain't got no money...(/timbaland)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> If Riley wants Fisher he's going to get Fisher.


You're right. Never doubt the man


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



thaKEAF said:


> im at the w but i cant meet you in the lobby
> gurl i gotta watch my back cause im not just anyboooddy


(ballscientist) 

KEAF = Lebron? 

(/ballscientist)


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I still can't believe Lebron did that to his hometown...I didn't think he'd have the cajonas. 

After Gilbert's tirade, he's gonna kill the Cavs in Cleveland. Assuming he's not killed first I mean.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/444236-cavs-fans-dan-gilbert-ipod-tracklist.html

Join in on the fun!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> @mogotti2 you a slave now? our owner? Start by
> thanking james for making u relevant. didn't u spurn miami to become a lapdog?
> less than 5 seconds ago via web


Tweet response to Mo Williams


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Is it heat World order or new Heat order?


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I like Heat World Order.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

i vote for hWo


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Whatever Keaf thinks, he gets a vote with that avy :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> ByTimReynolds Lebron greeted by huge roar at airport, he and Riley shake hands.


...


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

So can we get an ESPNMiami.com now?


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Gx said:


> So can we get an ESPNMiami.com now?


i'm tryna tell y'all it's coming...and not cause of Lebron. But y'all didn't hear it from me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> KingJames What's up yall. Just landed in my new home. Thanks to all the fans and Miami organization who greeted me. The Road to History starts now!


:baseldance:


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

4 Life!!!....


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> :baseldance:


better get to work, ASAP the whole league hating/gunning for us now... but **** that for tonight!!! i'm celebrating :champagne:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> ByTimReynolds Riley stopped for few seconds to chat with me. To say he was jubilant would be understatement.


3:30 in the morning and Riles is still out there celebrating 

He's with Lebron. I'm guessing Wade and Bosh would be there as well.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I just woke up. Lets just say I'm damn happy, and excited for this season! wooooooooooooooo


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Updated the sig.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

_Another_ heel turn...

Seriously though your team did pretty good grabbing Amare no need to turn on them.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dre™ said:


> _Another_ heel turn...
> 
> Seriously though your team did pretty good grabbing Amare no need to turn on them.


Yeah but i don't trust Dolan i'm scared if we don't make the playoff he's going to fire Walsh and rehire Isiah.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

No joke, i think this is the most criticism i've ever heard Lebron take. side from maybe walking out on the Magic. Everyone seems to dog 'the decision' whether the program or the actual choice. 

oh well...hi haters


----------



## Shaoxia

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Just watched the interview of Wade and Bosh again, before LeBron's decision. Watching it now, it's obvious they knew where LeBron was going. Mike Wilbon asked Bosh to make a pitch to LeBron, and Bosh and Wade started laughing and smiling like boys who just fell in love. And the way Bosh said "good luck, LeBron!", it's pretty funny watching it now.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Just gonna give up on the Knicks like that?

I highly doubt they hire Isiah after all that went on with him.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

LeBron may go down as the biggest villain in NBA history,


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I wonder if he now decides to play for Team USA this summer just to try to repair his image a little?


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Organized Chaos said:


> Just gonna give up on the Knicks like that?
> 
> I highly doubt they hire Isiah after all that went on with him.


Not given up on them they're still my team i'm just amazed by what Riley was able to do and losing faith. And it sound like Isiah and Dolan are still close so i wouldn't be surprised by him getting a job with the Knicks.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

How long do you guys think they all stay? Do you think they finish their careers in Miami? I think Wade does, the other 2 I'm not so sure.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'm sure they all sign 5 year deals and at least finish those out.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I don't know if this team is going to work it may get blown up before the 5 years are up.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I think Riley will do his best to extend them.

Hey, remember when our big 3 was Beasley, Marion, Wade?

Well, we've upgraded from a BMW to an LCD!! (Doesn't make sense, I know)

I'm not a sigmaster, but I had to represent.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

LOL so cheesy Jace :laugh:


....but I like it


----------



## Shaoxia

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Jace said:


> I think Riley will do his best to extend them.
> 
> Hey, remember when our big 3 was Beasley, Marion, Wade?
> 
> *Well, we've upgraded from a BMW to an LCD!! (Doesn't make sense, I know)*
> 
> I'm not a sigmaster, but I had to represent.


:lol:


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

The cheese is the appeal. Freakin' loaded nachos over here.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



MB30 said:


> Fisher
> Wade
> Lebron
> Bosh
> Anthony?
> 
> With M&M as 6th man...sounds grraaaaaaaaaavy


I like Pittman eventually starting for us. He seems like a Perkins-type. Fills up space and rebounds. I like it.

I also like Varnado and Beverly as super-D subs. One for chasing Rose/Rondo/etc., the other for basket protection. We can be a GREAT defensive team. I think some of the things I dislike about Spo will be nullified with this line-up. You can't **** this up. 

MM is the automatic first sub, regardless of for whom. It's brilliant.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Rather Unique said:


> with what money man, we broke at this point..
> 
> + i hate that guy :laugh:


Vet min. His defense is fading, but he might be good off the bench.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I wonder what MJ (who's never given LeBron the acknowledgment he's sought) thinks of this. He just signed Wade to his brand and now has the other best player in the league playing on his team.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I still think this thing was planned years in advance.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> I still think this thing was planned years in advance.


Well dude if you read the Bill Simmons article I posted in this thread earlier he talks about how he heard a rumor a few years ago that Bron, Wade, Bosh, and CP3 all made a pact to one day try to all join one team. Obviously when he heard it he wasn't sure what to make of it.. He talks more about, I'll bring it back up when I get to my computer


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Still can't believe we got the Holy Trinity...**** me...

How much hate is spewing our way right now :laugh:

Get used to it, boys


----------



## Floods

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Congrats Heat fans. I'll be rooting hard for this team.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

:cheers: Floods.

How do we round out this roster now? Any chance of a Dorell return or will he price himself out of our range?

Chalmers/J-Will?/Beverley
Wade/Bell?
James/Miller
Bosh/Varnado
Anthony/Pittman


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

The Heat are more like the Legion of Doom then they are the Superfriends.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Now apparently we're in talks with AI for the vet min.

If he can put his ego aside, take the cut in minutes...then yeah, I'd take him.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Dunno about AI...he's so reliant on his faltering quickness and needs the ball too much. There's enough ego on this team already.

What a day....goodnight fellas


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> The Heat are more like the Legion of Doom then they are the Superfriends.


Wade = Batman

Bron = Superman

Bosh = Wonder Woman

Super Friends!!!


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Bosh is a woman, and how can Wade not be The Flash.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

*Heat confirms '10-11 sellout, price rise, revised approaches*


> A day after the addition of Cleveland Cavaliers free-agent forward LeBron James put the Miami Heat in the business of NBA championship contention, the team's business side announced sweeping changes in ticketing policies.
> 
> Heat President of Business Operations Eric Woolworth offered updates and clarifications Friday to the 2010-11 approach at AmericanAirlines Arena:
> 
> -- Season tickets are sold out. "We have a long-standing policy of not releasing specific sales numbers," Woolworth said. "However, we can say that the sale of premium seats and season tickets over the last couple of weeks has been extremely brisk, peaking in a new intensity the last couple of days. As a result, we have sold out of our currently available season-ticket inventory."
> 
> -- Those interested in becoming season-ticket holders are being asked to call 786-777-HOOP to be placed on a waiting list. Woolworth said the team "anticipates the release of additional inventory in the near future."
> 
> -- Pricing for season-ticket orders placed after last season's lock-in deadline will rise. "It was our intention to raise our season-ticket prices for new buyers in July," Woolworth said. "We followed through with that plan and raised our prices in July."
> 
> -- Group-sales options would remain in place for groups that previously had been loyal clients. "We are retaining our historical group inventory for their benefit and will honor all of the deposits that they have made," Woolworth said.
> 
> -- Season-ticket plans no longer would be offered in the balcony level. "In contrast to past practice, we have determined not to sell any season tickets in our 400 level this season," Woolworth said, "and will reserve that inventory for some combination of group tickets, partial plans and variably priced individual game tickets."
> 
> -- Individual-game tickets would be addressed at a later date. "Those seats will most likely begin to go on sale sometime after we get our schedule later in the summer," Woolworth said.


----------



## Sueng

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> Bosh is a woman, and how can Wade not be The Flash.


Agree, Wade=Flash, Bosh=Martian Manhunter (cause he looks like one), LeBron = Superman


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Knicks4life said:


> Bosh is a woman, and how can Wade not be The Flash.


That was Shaqs idea...Wade is very much Batman!


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I have a hard time believing Rat Riley isn't Lex Luthor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> WojYahooNBA There's no agreement for Mike Miller in Miami, his agent, Bob Myers says. The Heat are still frontrunners over CHI and NY other sources say.


...


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wow, the hate by these journalists and sports pundits are unnerving. Even they had to spurn loyalty to move up in respective media markets....they have all broken mirrors because they refuse to look in one. This is Lebron's decision for him, THEY wanted fanfare and he gave it to them (essentially bloating their careers and padding their wallets) no they are eating him alive. I hope Miami crushes opponents for years to come. If I were Lebron I will fly to Cleveland and face Gilbert myself and knock that fool in the gut.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Mike Miller and AI is a pretty good start to a second unit.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I wanted AI last year, but now I don't. He doesn't have too much left in the tank and we already have too many big personalities. I think he'd be fine and play the good soldier, but I don't want to risk it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Here's D-Wade on CNN this morning

Link


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

This was planned years in advance. I began to really suspect it when LeBron began his FA silence after the first Heat/Wade joining question he was ever asked.

Regarding AI, no. Where are you hearing about it?

Also, Woj later went on to say Miller hasnt been signed because the Big 3 need to sign first.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

A lot of people are saying AI. I don't want him here.

He said he was willing to come off the bench and it was clear that he can't. No way I want a ballhog play the point when you have Bosh, Bron and Wade on the team.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Here's D-Wade on CNN this morning
> 
> Link


Wade kinda talks/hints about knowing for a little bit that Lebron was coming in this video. He then quickly covers it up by saying how he found out when we did, but I'm really starting to doubt that after watching this video. Which makes me doubt Lebron's story that he only decided yesterday morning.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

From Lebron's new site



> THANK YOU
> 
> Next year, I will be playing for The Miami Heat. I would like to thank all of my fans for supporting me and I am looking forward to seeing you guys next season as I chase the NBA Championship.


There's also a 4 minute video interview from last night that was done exclusively for his site


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*






:devil2:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> ByTimReynolds Still no "official" word on Heat welcome event for LeBron, Bosh and DWade. Tonight still possible.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Big Z lives in Boca. I wonder if he'd sign for the minimum to chase that ring?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> wallacesports With about $52 mil in cap space after Beasley trade, LeBron, Wade and Bosh likely to take $15 mil each, with $7 mil left


...


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> wallacesports Heat's remaining cash going to Mike Miller ($25-30 mil/5 yrs), with maybe $2 mil to entice a PG or Big above vets min


Gotta check the free agent list to see which bigs could be had for that price. Like I said earlier, Big Z lives down here, but that would be a double slap in the face to the Cavs.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Raja Bell
Big Z
Shaq - doubt it!
Tim Thomas
T-Mac
Rasual Butler
Jason Williams


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wade, Lebron, Bosh, Mario, Mike Miller

Raja Bell, Q-Rich, J-Will, Brad Miller, JoRel, Jamaal

Pittman, Varnado, Butler, Beverley

How about that for a 15 man roster?


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I like JWill as a backup more than Arroyo. However, the backup PG often becomes the starter (just one ankle away) and Arroyo is a much better starter. Unless Wade wants JWill, I prefer Arroyo.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/sports/2010/07/09/am.dwayne.wade.lebron.cnn?iref=allsearch


Video of Cavs taking down Lebron Banner


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Its close for me. J-Will spreads the floor a little more with his 3pt shooting. Arroyo brings that money mid-range game.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Can Fabricio Oberto be had for the minimum?


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

InsideHoops


> Miami Heat and Matt Barnes are talking. http://
> www.insidehoops.com/nba_rumors.shtml
> less than a minute ago via web


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Didnt even think he'd be an option. Hope its true.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Don't know if this has been posted. Figured you'd get a kick out of it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

^saw that on realgm. There's another great one over there that's just like it but adds in Pat and Burnie 



> MrMichaelLee Mike Miller told me that nothing is final with MIA, but his agent is speaking with Heat right now about joining the SuperFriends.


...


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

IraHeatBeat


> Heat working on possible LeBron James sign-and-
> trade that could open door to Haslem and keep door open for Mike Miller. http://bit.ly/bCXHSJ
> less than a minute ago via web


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Could the Heat be trying to do a S&T with the Cavs? 



> In a potentially huge turn of events, the Miami Heat is attempting to work out a sign-and-trade agreement with the Cleveland Cavaliers for free-agent forward LeBron James, who already has agreed to join the Heat.
> 
> Should the Heat be able to pull off the maneuver, it would give Heat President Pat Riley unlimited resources to re-sign remaining current Heat free agents such as Udonis Haslem, Dorell Wright and Quentin Richardson -- whichever are not included in such a sign-and-trade -- without having to make those agreements work within the confines of the NBA's "soft" salary cap.
> 
> No matter the approach, James is locked into a Heat future.
> 
> In addition, such a maneuver would allow the Heat to retain its mid-level salary-cap exception for 2010-11, which it then could utilize to complete its planned signing of Washington Wizards free-agent swingman Mike Miller.
> 
> In essence, the Heat is completing its end game.
> 
> Regardless of the approach, the Heat is expected to sign Miller, the former University of Florida standout, to a contract in the five-year, $30 million range.
> 
> The Heat also is finishing off a sign-and-trade agreement with the Toronto Raptors that will allow recently acquired power forward Chris Bosh to receive a six-year free-agent contract instead of the maximum five-year contract an outside free agent can receive. The Raptors, in turn, will receive a package of draft picks from the Heat and a trade exception of roughly $15 million.
> 
> With a sign-and-trade with Cleveland, James also could receive a six-year package, instead of the maximum five-year deal an outside free agent could receive.
> 
> Such an arrangement would allow Bosh, James and re-signed Heat free-agent guard Dwyane Wade to each receive similar six-year, $125 million contracts starting at the league maximum of $16.6 million for next season.
> 
> The Heat still is addressing the possibility of retaining Haslem, the free-agent power forward. However, under its current salary structure, the Heat only could offer Haslem a veteran-minimum 2010-11 contract of $1.1 million. The Heat then could make up the money to Haslem in 2011-12 and beyond.
> 
> However, if both Bosh and James are acquired by sign-and-trade agreements, then Haslem could receive a Heat contract that would start in 2010-11 at or above his $7.1 million 2009-10 salary.
> 
> Haslem has had contact with several teams, with the Utah Jazz emerging as a suitor in the wake of losing free-agent power forward Carlos Boozer to the Chicago Bulls.
> 
> The Orlando Sentinel also reporting that Orlando Magic free-agent forward Matt Barnes said he has been in contact with the Heat. Barnes earned $1.6 million last season, opting out of the $1.6 million he otherwise would have earned this coming season.
> 
> With a sign-and-trade of James, Barnes then could slide into the lower-level, $2 million salary-cap exception the Heat would regain.


Link

Now why would the Cavs do this?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Lebatard is trying to get Cavs owner Dan Gilbert for an interview and apparently the Cavs are helping out and trying to get this to happen :laugh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

A S&T will help bolster our bench but I dont see it helping the Cavs any.

Doubt it happens...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I guess it would help the Cavs if they at least got the same trade exception that the Raptors are gonna get.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

InsideHoops


> Unconfirmed: Mario Chalmers also just gave LeBron
> James his lunch money and pokemon cards
> 16 minutes ago via web


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Pat Riley the don 

Anyways Gilbert is probably feeling too sheepish/hungover to do an interview today.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

espn


> Orlando Magic general manager Otis Smith 'thought LeBron
> James more of a competitor' - http://es.pn/aAMM7X
> less than a minute ago via API


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I'm trying to figure out how going to a team that's expected to win a title and will consistently be in highly competitive games is showing he's somehow less of a competitor?

I guess he should've continued fighting it out with Molly Williams as his wingman and losing in the second round.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dre™ said:


> Pat Riley the don
> 
> Anyways Gilbert is probably feeling too sheepish/hungover to do an interview today.


I think that when Pat Riley finally decides to hang it up he should open up the NBA GM equivalent of the Pete Newell Big Man Camp. He's like Billy Madison playing dodge ball against these other guys.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

He makes Kevin Pritchard look like Scott Layden. 

I can just imagine him on the speakerphone, feet up, looking at his hair in the mirror making these moves. 

"And tell Gilbert I ain't takin' back Jamario Moon! I don't need him...."


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dre™ said:


> He makes Kevin Pritchard look like Scott Layden.
> 
> I can just imagine him on the speakerphone, feet up, looking at his hair in the mirror making these moves.
> 
> "And tell Gilbert I ain't takin' back Jamario Moon! I don't need him...."


:rotf:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Bucher hate continues...


> RicBucher LBJ/Bosh/Wade could be a winning combo, but let's not reference Olympic gold medal as evidence. Kobe/Melo were the catalysts in Beijing.


...


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

:sadBucher:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> ByTimReynold Bosh, James, Wade, Riley and Spo available TONIGHT at 8pm at the arena. Fans welcome.





> wallacesports Heat to introduce LeBron, Wade & Bosh in 8 p.m. press conference tonight at AmericanAirlines Arena. Riley and Spo, too.


:baseldance:


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Bucher hate continues...
> 
> ...





> @RicBucher u r already spewing nonsense & crying like the irrelevant "journalist" that u r. u haven't made 1 relevant contrib to FA disc
> less than 5 seconds ago via web in reply to RicBucher


Take that jerk!!!!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> WojYahooNBA Tyrus Thomas has reached agreement on 5-year,
> $40 million contract to stay with Charlotte, league sources say.
> less than 20 seconds ago via web


What????!!!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

http://ow.ly/29fxZ

The Bulls Summer of 2010 came to this...tune in live!


----------



## Sueng

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Does this mean that Delonte West is the Cleveland Cavalier's franchise player now?


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> Could the Heat be trying to do a S&T with the Cavs?
> 
> 
> Link
> 
> Now why would the Cavs do this?


I don't understand how a Sign and Trade would leave us money AND an MLE to sign both UD and Mike Miller?

Plus, we need a big and a PG that can defend and shoot 3, not a back up wing.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Heat fans calling into radio saying this is payback for Ohio St. robbing Miami of the national title and rubbing it in. Can't really disagree.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Holy ****, Gar Foreman just said that they had Carlos Boozer as their #1 PF going into free agency. What a liar. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> Heat fans calling into radio saying this is payback for Ohio St. robbing Miami of the national title and rubbing it in. Can't really disagree.


Heard that on Lebatard 

In 2003, they stole our crown.

In 2010, we stole their King.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Adam said:


> Holy ****, Gar Foreman just said that they had Carlos Boozer as their #1 PF going into free agency. What a liar. :laugh:


In their defense, Ric Bucher mentioned that last week.

And if Ric Bucher says it...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> IraHeatBeat Free Heat fan rally (ticket required) and ensuing craziness tonight at 8 p.m. at AmericanAirlines Arena. Dan Gilbert apparently not invited.
> 
> IraHeatBeat The Heat has received league permission to stage the rally even though contracts may not be done. LeBron James is taking his physical now.


..


> IraHeatBeat To help avoid confusion, here is a link that you need to utilize to order those 2-per-order Ticketmaster rally tickets. http://bit.ly/9UP999


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> ..


Got my tix and im going.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Bucher spends his time on twitter getting ripped it seems :laugh:


> RicBucher Not trying to discount Wade's part in gold-medal effort. Let's say Wade-Melo-Kobe were catalysts and call it a day. Original point remains.





> SedanoShow FoxSports Florida also will televise the LBJ, Wade, Bosh event, with web steaming at www.FoxSportsFlorida.com How many Cavs fan watch?


...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> ByTimReynolds We're being told the tickets for tonight are gone. I'd say interest is high in these three guys.


..


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Michael Smith was reppin' for the Heat HARD tonight on Around the Horn.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

"Mike Miller is a perfect adjunct to this group."-Bob Ryan


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> ByTimReynolds Miami Heat went through 13,000 tickets in 1 hour for tonight's event.


mg:

And here I thought to myself that only a 4 hour notice wasnt enough :laugh:



> chrisbosh Getting ready for everything. This is one of the biggest days of my life.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Holy ****! Look at the Arena on ESPN. Looks like a concert/fashion show is gonna take place :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

I wonder where Mike Miller is gonna sign??

http://www.mikemiller33.com/

Nice background


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

:laugh:


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Mike Miller is the Macho Man.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Lets get these sign and trades done, I don't even understand how it works, but apparently it leaves us chances to get Haslem, Q or Dorell aswell as Miller? Sick


----------



## 76ersFan11

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Pat Riley at it again, looking forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> ByTimReynolds The run of events for tonight is very interesting. Can't give hints. Tres cool.


When ESPN was showing the Arena, they were doing a run through and the order that the 3 would be introduced in. Lebron 1st, Bosh 2nd, and Wade 3rd.



> wallacesports With need @ center, don't be surprised of Heat makes run @ LeBron buddy Z. Ilgauskas from Cavs. MIA had interest before.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Eh...idk how I would feel about Big Z.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

From Heat.com


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Bosh is going for #1 then?


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

L-O-V-E it!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



FX™ said:


> Bosh is going for #1 then?


Yup. And Mario is switching to 15.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Sweet. Love it.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Still can't believe this!


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Here we go


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

What a difference from just 24 hours ago


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Funny how much drama we've inherited between Shaq/Kobe and LeBron/Cleveland. We're the homewreckers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> ByTimReynolds Tonight's Heat giveaway. http://tweetphoto.com/31736452


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Wade in uniform 

I guess Lebron and Bosh will be as well


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

hey they said the event is showing on ESPNNews, is that in its entirty? Also, NBATV showing it??


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> hey they said the event is showing on ESPNNews, is that in its entirty? Also, NBATV showing it??


The actual event hasnt begun yet, but yeah ESPNnews will show it all when it starts.

But you can also watch it online. Its on right now

http://www.foxsportsflorida.com/pages/heat_livestream_full


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

That guy yelling "dynasty" looked like a fat Eric Reid.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> The actual event hasnt begun yet, but yeah ESPNnews will show it all when it starts.
> 
> But you can also watch it online. Its on right now
> 
> http://www.foxsportsflorida.com/pages/heat_livestream_full


Oh okay cool man thanks, yeah i was about to call n order FoxSportsFL bt if espnews is showing it w/e. I dubt NBATV is? Though stinks i dont have ESPNews in HD anymore, dish took it off


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



> @ricbucher I'm about to watch the Heat introduce Bron, Bosh, n Wade..Since ur such a heat hater u must be jealous
> less than 20 seconds ago via web


Me to bucher


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> The actual event hasnt begun yet, but yeah ESPNnews will show it all when it starts.
> 
> But you can also watch it online. Its on right now
> 
> http://www.foxsportsflorida.com/pages/heat_livestream_full


Doesnt seem like they're gonna show it all? hmm dang needed to DVR it for myh lil bro


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Doesnt seem like they're gonna show it all? hmm dang needed to DVR it for myh lil bro


ESPN news? They arent showning it yet cause it still hasnt started.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Wade2Bease said:


> ESPN news? They arent showning it yet cause it still hasnt started.


Oh but your sure they're showng it in its entierty? OHHHH i forgot Miami is 1 hour behind. dang my bad


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Oh but your sure they're showng it in its entierty? OHHHH i forgot Miami is 1 hour behind. dang my bad


Not sure now if they'll show it all :whoknows:

Miami isnt an hour behind. Its 8pm ET here.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

:rofl: at thinking Miami is an hour behind Virginia. Funny ****.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Thread (PUT ALL RUMORS HERE)*

Isn't this thread overdue a title change? lol You did sign Lebron and Bosh, and are keeping Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Done


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Here we Go!

edit- Guess not :laugh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

false start...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Any chance we trade Tony and Jason?

You would think with Arisons $$$ we could do much better!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Some tweets from people that are there..


> wallacesports So far, it remains D-wade's team among fans. Wade draws loudest cheers when Big 3 names mentioned at start of arena rally.
> 
> SedanoShowThis Heat party at the arena is like a club right now. Irie hyping the crowd
> 
> SedanoShow Wade getting biggest pop by DJ Irie when he shouted his name
> 
> ByTimReynolds We're getting close to go time at the AAA. This place is bonkers.
> 
> SedanoShow I'll say this... No team in sports knows how to put on a party/spectacle like The Heat... Wow
> 
> SedanoShow This reminds me of the parade day in 2006. They haven't even played a damn game. This is unreal. Where am I?
> 
> SedanoShow If the energy in this place is crazy now, when Wade, Bron, Bosh, Riley & Mickey come out the roof may literally blow off this arena.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Two big pieces of news


> IraHeatBeat Heat putting together major package of picks for James sign-and-trade. Word inside league is Heat is finding a way to keep Udonis Haslem.





> ByTimReynolds Apparently the holdup is that they're signing their deals right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> wallacesports Heat's Wade, Bosh and James finalizing contracts before taking the stage in front of 13,000 fans at the arena. half a minute ago via mobile web
> 
> IraHeatBeat And Bosh deal apparently sends Heat 2011 first-rounder plus pick owed from Toronto back to Raptors. College will become a rumor to Heat.


So there's the reason why they havent started yet.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

This celebration seems fun. How many are in the crowd?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I dont see why the Cavs would help us unless we gave them the Toronto lottery pick.

Not sure I want to do that...


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

http://www.tmz.com/2010/07/09/derek-fisher-courted-by-miami-heat-lebron-james-los-angeles-lakers/


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Basel said:


> This celebration seems fun. How many are in the crowd?


13-14,000 in the arena

And a lot more outside the arena that couldnt get tickets but are watvhing it on the big screen on the outside.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> IraHeatBeat After all is said and done, none had to overwhelmingly sacrifice. All will get maximum years, if not maximum starting point. Signing NOW!


..


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Raps pick is lottery protected through 2014.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

These guys just increased the pressure on them to win. Without a draft pick next year we lose a cheap, cost-efficient option to help this team. Multiple draft picks...


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Organized Chaos said:


> Raps pick is lottery protected through 2014.


I think that would have been a top 5 pick. The Raptors are that bad, that hamstrung by bad deals, and on the verge of having to fire their coach and GM.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

It's moot now. Going back to Toronto. S/T for Bosh. So, all 3 with 6-yr/120M plus deals?



> Despite reports Toronto GM Bryan Colangelo would refuse to help star forward Chris Bosh out of town, the Raptors will reportedly aid Bosh's quest for maximum salary by agreeing to a sign-and-trade with the Miami Heat, according to Ken Berger of CBSSports.com.
> 
> There's something in it for the Raps, too: Berger reports Toronto will get back the team's own 2011 first-round pick (initially sent to Miami in the 2009 Shawn Marion-Jermaine O'Neal trade) and the compulsory $16 million trade exception created by the imbalanced trade. The Raptors can use all or part of that trade exception in an unbalanced trade of their own any time in the next year, even as the team is over the salary cap.


http://nba.fanhouse.com/2010/07/09/report-raptors-agree-to-bosh-sign-and-trade-with-heat/


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

The stream on NBA.com sucks. You can't hear the crowd.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Basel said:


> The stream on NBA.com sucks. You can't hear the crowd.


http://www.foxsportsflorida.com/pages/heat_livestream_full


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Well, Bosh is worth a top 5 pick. No reason to be a miser.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

So are they gonna be signing infront of us tonight too? No right (like kobe did)?


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Organized Chaos said:


> http://www.foxsportsflorida.com/pages/heat_livestream_full


Thanks.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Adam said:


> Well, Bosh is worth a top 5 pick. No reason to be a miser.


I know. Never said he wasn't. Just saying doesn't matter about protection because it's going back them in S/T deal. I agree, they Raps should be picking that high too.

I was clarifying, I thought they all were taking less. They're worth it though.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Organized Chaos said:


> http://www.foxsportsflorida.com/pages/heat_livestream_full


:baseldance:


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Organized Chaos said:


> I know. Never said he wasn't. Just saying doesn't matter about protection because it's going back them in S/T deal. I agree, they Raps should be picking that high too.
> 
> I was clarifying, I thought they all were taking less. They're worth it though.


Ya, I was speaking about the organization. No reason for Pat (or us Heat fans) to be a miser.

That was one hell of an asset though. Pains me to see it go.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Riles just took his seat!!!


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I love how the guy speaking right now is saying, "When things are going good, the fans here support this team like no other! They're unbelievable and really get behind their team!"

But when things are going bad, they all disappear?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Adam said:


> Ya, I was speaking about the organization. No reason for Pat (or us Heat fans) to be a miser.
> 
> That was one hell of an asset though. Pains me to see it go.


Ahhh, ok. Yeah. Agreed.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Well this is taking forever.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

This is f'n sick!!!


----------



## 77AJ

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Congratulations Miami Heat fans. Your team is stacked with top shelf talent, and should have nearly a decade of Finals runs. Can't wait to get the NBA season started already!


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

This is like some cheesy band of heroes movie. Like something Tarantino would have drawn inspiration from to make "Inglorious Basterds."


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

LeBron and Bosh look so weird in the Heat uniforms and with different numbers.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

There goes the headband rule


----------



## 77AJ

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

This is amazing, it's on NBA TV. For anyone that has it.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Is it me or does Chris Bosh seem the most excited about this?


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Basel said:


> LeBron and Bosh look so weird in the Heat uniforms and with different numbers.


Yeah. I feel kind of bad for LeBron. Like he made the wrong decision. They should have introduced him last not first. He's the ****ing king.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Adam said:


> This is like some cheesy band of heroes movie. Like something Tarantino would have drawn inspiration from to make "Inglorious Basterds."


and they thought the Lebron special was egomaniacal...

This is the same sh*t!


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



23AJ said:


> This is amazing, it's on NBA TV. For anyone that has it.


:laugh: at you with a LeBron avatar. You are the definition of a bandwagon fan.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> There goes the headband rule


:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> IraHeatBeat More word coming out that Heat has found a way to retain free-agent power forward Udonis Haslem. Heck, Riley probably still has cap space.


Wow


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Adam said:


> Yeah. I feel kind of bad for LeBron. Like he made the wrong decision. They should have introduced him last not first. He's the ****ing king.


He's not the king of anything. Dwyane Wade is the King of Miami. LeBron is still Prince.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bease said:


> Wow


wtffff


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Why are these corrupt officials there?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Adam said:


> Yeah. I feel kind of bad for LeBron. Like he made the wrong decision. *They should have introduced him last not first.* He's the ****ing king.


Or at least 2nd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Adam said:


> Why are these corrupt officials there?


Cause they always gotta get their face time...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

C - Joel/Pittman
PF - Bosh/Haslem
SF - Bron/Miller
SG - Wade/Barnes?
PG - Chalmers/Fisher?


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'm sure LeBron agreed to come out first..I mean all three of them are gonna have to start checking their egos ASAP


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Wade didn't have keys to the city before this?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Basel said:


> Wade didn't have keys to the city before this?


Wade County!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Is this all necessary?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Basel said:


> Wade didn't have keys to the city before this?


He's got about 50 of them worthless things..


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

:laugh: at the "Beat LA" chants. Bring it on, bitches.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

beat la!


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Is The Three Kings there new nickname?


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

:laugh: Bosh is so happy..he hasn't got this much attention in 7 years.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



thaKEAF said:


> :laugh: Bosh is so happy..he hasn't got this much attention in 7 years.


He hasn't had this much attention ever.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Eric Reid coming out early with the corny lines he's known for :laugh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Best trio ever?

Wade is gonna get **** for that...


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I hate how LeBron says "organization". :laugh:


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Bosh's pit? :laugh:


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Basel said:


> I hate how LeBron says "organization". :laugh:


His malapropisms are really going to grate on me. But I'll take it!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Annnd another corny Eric Reid line :laugh:


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Fisher to meet with Heat in Miami

http://sports.espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/news/story?id=5368129


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

:laugh:

Bosh is hilarious.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

:rotf:


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Organized Chaos said:


> Fisher to meet with Heat in Miami
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/news/story?id=5368129


Fisher better not go anywhere.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Bosh is a riot.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Fisher wants that hWo shirt


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

This is unbelievable...seeing them in Heat uni's is sooooo nice. I was wondering about the headband rule, looks like Riley bent on it :laugh:

Eric and Tony are gonna make watching Heat games so cringe worthy with the "as high as he needs to go!" calls...ugh

Wish I was there


----------



## Sueng

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Poor Bosh always getting cut off. ROFL


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I just jizzed in my pants at the thought of Wade and Lebron running a fast break. Drool


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Bosh is on drugs.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I like the 'Three Kings' moniker 

At first I was disapointed about giving the Raptors back their pick, but then I realised we got 6 year deals rather than 5 for Lebron and Bosh...so we have them throughout their primes...I LOVE YOU ARISON AND RILEY!!!


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

LeBron wants more than 7 rings. Wishful thinking.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

How bout the thought of Lebron and Wade in the passing lanes or weakside help? 

I can't even imagine some of the spectacular plays that are going to go down over the next 6 years. We have got THE biggest targets on our backs now guys.

Love the 'Beat LA' call - Sorry Boston, there's a new big 3 in town.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

They're all giddy and excited lol. 

Lebron sounds and looks comfortable now.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I see Bosh is going to take over Beasley's job of goofball


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Does any other team employ a DJ? Maybe Detroit?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

 Beas...i feel bad for the guy, shipped off to NBA purgatory...

But then I realise we have Wade, James and Bosh and I just smile


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Organized Chaos said:


> They're all giddy and excited lol.
> 
> Lebron sounds and looks comfortable now.


Yeah, I agree. He looks comfortable now.

At the beginning he looked so scared and nervous I felt bad for him like he made the wrong decision. But at the end he was like that kid that's scared to get out on the dance floor but once he finally does then he's geeked the whole rest of the night.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Bosh messed up and admitted this was being plan for months.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Adam said:


> Does any other team employ a DJ? Maybe Detroit?


I think a lot of teams do now.


----------



## Sueng

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



MB30 said:


> Beas...i feel bad for the guy, shipped off to NBA purgatory...
> 
> But then I realise we have Wade, James and Bosh and I just smile


When we ship people to Minnesota, I have a picture in my mind like they're in some Siberian prison with Michael Beasley, Wayne Simien, Michael Doleac, and Antoine Walker. Is this wrong?
:rotf:


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Sueng said:


> When we ship people to Minnesota, I have a picture in my mind like they're in some Siberian prison with Michael Beasley, Wayne Simien, Michael Doleac, and Antoine Walker. Is this wrong?
> :rotf:


Minnesota is our farm system. They're our minor league affiliate.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Sueng said:


> When we ship people to Minnesota, I have a picture in my mind like they're in some Siberian prison with Michael Beasley, Wayne Simien, Michael Doleac, and Antoine Walker. Is this wrong?
> :rotf:


:laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

:laugh: exactly Sueng. My thoughts exactly.

I love the new thread title.










"It's a celebration, bitches!"


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

All everyone is gonna get out of this is that one Wade quote :laugh:


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Magic, Kareen, Worthy > Bosh, Wade, LeBron.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Anybody else think it would be the coolest thing in the world if we hired Rony Seikaly as our DJ?


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bease said:


> All everyone is gonna get out of this is that one Wade quote :laugh:


I can't believe he actually said it. Arguably the best trio ever? You haven't even played a game together yet. :laugh:

But it's all good. He's just trying to get the fans excited.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*Heat maneuvering has Mike Miller in, Haslem on verge*


> Udonis Haslem will not be left out of the party.
> 
> The Miami Heat mainstay who seemingly was about to be left out of the franchise's return to its heyday, appears to be on the verge of a free-agent return after some late maneuvering by Heat President Pat Riley.
> 
> In a significant turn of events, the Heat completed a sign-and-trade agreement Friday night with the Cleveland Cavaliers for free-agent forward LeBron James, who already had agreed to join the Heat
> 
> The maneuver offered Riley the flexibility to re-sign Haslem. An NBA source said Friday the expectation was Haslem would now return to the Heat.
> 
> The Heat also plans to add Washington Wizards free-agent swingman Mike Miller. The Heat is expected to sign the former University of Florida standout to a contract in the five-year, $30 million range.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Knicks4life said:


> Magic, Kareen, Worthy > Bosh, Wade, LeBron.


Don't become the first hWo member to get jacknife powerbombed back to Knicks hell.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

With Haslem back, does Bosh move to C (even though he doesn't want to) or does Haslem come off the bench?


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Basel said:


> With Haslem back, does Bosh move to C (even though he doesn't want to) or does Haslem come off the bench?


Bench. No question. I think he led the league in double doubles off among bench players last year. Of course, he was a starter disguised as a bench player.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Haslem will come off the bench.

Pittman and Anthony will probably be our C's unless we get lucky.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Anyone know the details of the sign n trade for Bron? .. Lol some of this presentation was tacky but I was last second and how many teams do stuff like this for their players? LeBron looked a little down.. Feels guilty a little I think


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

:laugh: Keaf, classic.

And agreed, that Lakers trio proved it on the court several times. This pairing has the potential to be as dynamic and explosive as any trio formed in the league. Whether they're as successful as that trio though will determine it's status in history.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Basel said:


> With Haslem back, does Bosh move to C (even though he doesn't want to) or does Haslem come off the bench?


I would guess its UD off the bench with Joel Anthony at C or whoever else we end up getting in the next few weeks.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



thaKEAF said:


> Don't become the first hWo member to get jacknife powerbombed back to Knicks hell.


The Knicks will be Dx next year when Melo comes.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Does Pittman start? Kid is a big unit. I know he's not in great shape, but he could be a token starter (15 minutes a game) or so, with Bosh and Haslem (and Jorel?) taking the rest.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yo did I miss something since I've been gone? Did Gilbert do a S&T for LeBron after all that **** talking last night?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Anyone know the details of the sign n trade for Bron?


Ira mentioned multiple 1st rd picks.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Knicks4life said:


> The Knicks will be Dx next year when Melo comes.


I'll be watching them a lot on League Pass this year. I hope we can renew that rivalry.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

:laugh: at Mo williams' Tweets.


----------



## 77AJ

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I really hope Haslem gets to stay with Miami. The guy has the heart of a warrior, and his Finals play injured always made him a favorite of mine in the league. Miller is an obvious need for Miami, as he will be getting wide open three looks and the guy is a knock down shooter who can actually drive to the cup as well. Damn Miami is going to be great this up coming season. NBA champions I expect no less.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



23AJ said:


> I really hope Haslem gets to stay with Miami. The guy has the heart of a warrior, and his Finals play injured always made him a favorite of mine in the league. Miller is an obvious need for Miami, as he will be getting wide open three looks and the guy is a knock down shooter who can actually drive to the cup as well. Damn Miami is going to be great this up coming season. NBA champions I expect no less.


So if the Heat play the Celtics in the ECF or the Lakers in the Finals, who do you root for, LeBron's biggest fan?


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yea, keeping Haslem would be awesome after all the time he's spent here and how much he's done


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

They must be giving up some serious dough for us to be bringing back haslem.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Here are the details on the trade with the Cavs


> #Cavs sign-and-trade deal with the Heat for #LeBron has not been finalized but will happen. Sources say Cavs will get 4 picks: 2 1st, 2 2nd
> 
> Cavs also will receive a trade exception of up to $16 million. Appears they will not renounce FAs to get under cap and will take exception 10 minutes ago via web
> 
> # The trade exception will last a year but look for the Cavs to start looking on the trade market for a significant piece, sources say. 2 minutes ago via web


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Also from Windhorst


> Six teams have contacted Zydrunas Ilgauskas, agent said. Yes, the Heat are believed to be one of them. No decision yet.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Please don't be the Minny swap pick. Please don't be the Minny swap pick. Please don't be the Minny swap pick.


----------



## 77AJ

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Basel said:


> So if the Heat play the Celtics in the ECF or the Lakers in the Finals, who do you root for, LeBron's biggest fan?


LBJ is a top 10 player for sure, but not my favorite. Those honors are bestowed upon KG, Kobe, D Wade, Dwight Howard, and Nash. However James has inched up in my top 10 favs in the leauge.

As for the team scenario you asked me of, I would be happy if any of the teams won, however, with that being said, I expect the Miami Heat to beat any of those teams in the up coming season, and into the future for a very very long time. That's just how good D Wade, LeBron James, and Chris Bosh are.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



23AJ said:


> LBJ is a top 10 player for sure, but not my favorite. Those honors are bestowed upon KG, Kobe, D Wade, Dwight Howard, and Nash. However James has inched up in my top 10 favs in the leauge.
> 
> As for the team scenario asked me of, I would be happy if any of the teams won, however, with that being said, I expect the Miami Heat to beat any of those teams in the up coming season, and into the future for a very very long time. That's just how good D Wade, LeBron James, and Chris Bosh are.


This is like when Sting joined nWo.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Adam said:


> Please don't be the Minny swap pick. Please don't be the Minny swap pick. Please don't be the Minny swap pick.


If the Cavs get the Minny swap pick in order to facilitate a move that helps us resign Haslem then you may as well go ahead and say Michael Beasley was traded for Udonis Haslem. What the ****


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Sorry. Anyone have recorded footage of the introduction? I got boned. I was watching it and paused and rewound a few times (damn dv-r) not realizing the broadcast would end before it began.

Anything?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

If Big Z joined the Heat...he'd be almost hated as much as Lebron in Cleveland :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Jace said:


> Sorry. Anyone have recorded footage of the introduction? I got boned. I was watching it and paused and rewound a few times (damn dv-r) not realizing the broadcast would end before it began.
> 
> Anything?


They said they'd replay it on sun sports right after the Rays game ended.


----------



## 77AJ

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'm sorry, but Beasley disappointed me. I saw him play in college, but his game and mental consistency just never translated over to the NBA game. Will it at some point ? It may, but I wouldn't wait around to find out. Haslem is the exact kind of glue guy you need on a team full of superstars.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

So Brian Windhorst is saying that we are giving Cleveland two firsts and Toronto two firsts (one their own).

That's three of our first rounds. I'm not happy...

Since we can't trade first rounders in consecutive years we better be utilizing the Minny pick that year and not sending it...


----------



## 77AJ

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Adam said:


> This is like when Sting joined nWo.


Supp Adam, Let's let the good times roll.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I meant it in a sort of absurd way, that after all the arguing there are moves being pulled to effectively trade one for the other. Obviously Haslem is miles ahead of Beasley when it comes to fitting in with this team.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Adam said:


> So Brian Windhorst is saying that we are giving Cleveland two firsts and Toronto two firsts (one their own).
> 
> That's three of our first rounds. I'm not happy...
> 
> Since we can't trade first rounders in consecutive years we better be utilizing the Minny pick that year and not sending it...


Trust in Riley


----------



## 77AJ

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



PoetLaureate said:


> I meant it in a sort of absurd way, that after all the arguing there are moves being pulled to effectively trade one for the other. Obviously Haslem is miles ahead of Beasley when it comes to fitting in with this team.


I agree with you there.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'm X-pac.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Knicks4life said:


> I'm X-pac.












uke:


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



thaKEAF said:


> uke:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

So what did I miss from the stream, then?

Is the press conference just audio?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Jace said:


> So what did I miss from the stream, then?
> 
> Is the press conference just audio?


PC hasnt started yet. They'll show it on ESPN news when it begins.

Looks like they're trying to finalize the Lebron trade 1st.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

PC's about to begin


> IraHeatBeat Worldwide Wes is in the house. Did you have any doubts?


..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

If we get fisher (which I def doubt, i think he wnats to go home) he come off the bench or what? b/c Bosh dosnt wana be a C


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Wade wants to be in the middle.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

is the PC on TV?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Heat press conf.. This isn't a signing right? J a conference?


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

You guys think LeBron's jersey becomes #1 in sales?


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Dan's comments won't stop LeDance or his family from sleeping at night..hWo!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

WTF ESPN news?!

edit- Its on ch. 7 locally in Miami


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Only downside to the Lebron signing is the groupies of his infecting our organisation. Hopefully Arison and Riley keep control of all that.

Still can't believe we managed to score all 3 of these guys...Lebron must REALLY have wanted to come here, considering the amazing amount of backlash he's receiving. 

What do you guys think the big 3 will average next year?

Wade: 25ppg, 5rpg, 7apg
Lebron: 24ppg,8rpg,8apg
Bosh: 19ppg,10rpg


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

PC:

http://www.foxsportsflorida.com/pages/heat_livestream_full


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

This is gonna be the golden era of Heat basketball.


----------



## 77AJ

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Great press conference so far.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



23AJ said:


> Great press conference so far.


It really has been and the questions to LeBron are a million times better than what were posed to him last night. Lotta big newsworthy quotes flying out. Seems every minute a huge quote is made.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I can't watch, what's goin on?


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

So they are taking less than max then? Does that mean we weren't able to do the sign and trades?


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Michael Wallace firing it up! Love Mike after this past month.

He just started some mess with Orlando and Joakim!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Michael Wallace has been one of the best journalists over this whole 2010 bonzanza. Get a lot of respect for him now.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



MB30 said:


> I can't watch, what's goin on?


Mike Wallace from the Herald just told LeBron that Otis Smith from Orlando questioned his competitiveness and Joakim called Miami "Team Hollywood."

LeBron was pissed. Said it was on and said he has history with Joakim. Said he's coming for Orlando. Said he was going to put up a lot of material in the locker.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Wade just said "6-3-1." I guess that's the official moniker.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Is it safe to say LeBron is a heel now?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Wade: YEAH!

LOL awesome.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Wade putting himself at second banana there.

Lebron is gonna be able to cover all of the AAA with some of the **** being said at the moment :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Adam said:


> Wade just said "6-3-1." I guess that's the official moniker.


Damn he dropped the 1-3-5 quick :laugh:


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Organized Chaos said:


> Wade: YEAH!
> 
> LOL awesome.


That was hilarious.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Geez, this press conference has been better than many NBA games.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Damn I wish I could watch - stupid internet


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Any chance QRich or Dorell return?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



MB30 said:


> Damn I wish I could watch - stupid internet


This doesn't work?

http://www.foxsportsflorida.com/pages/heat_livestream_full


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Im sure it does, I went over my download limit so im running on super slow internet at the minute,...bad timing


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

They just signed their deals.

They are now officially members of the Miami Heat :woot:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah Boooooooooiiiiiii


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Spo and Riley up next..


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Was it sign and trade? Or did they sign outright?


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

The NBA Attitude Era has begun.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



MB30 said:


> Was it sign and trade? Or did they sign outright?


Lebron and Bosh were both acquired through s&t.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



MB30 said:


> Was it sign and trade? Or did they sign outright?


Both Bosh and James S/T. It'll be interesting to see final numbers since they kept saying they're taking less.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

that press conference was trippy as ****. Am i the only bugging out seeing them 3 talk Heat. **** is bananas to me.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Riley just said Beasley deal isn't complete. That tells me it's contingent upon Mike Miller agreeing to the money that would be freed up. If Mike Miller turns it down then Beasley might be back.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Interesting.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Bosh has one tiny ass head :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Looks like they're just about done with the UD deal as well. Riles says look for some good news on UD on Monday and Tuesday


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

If UD's back, then that Beasley deal has got to have been done. No point keeping Mike otherwise.

Chalmers/JWill?/Beverley
Wade/Miller
James/QRich?
Bosh/Haslem
Anthony/Pittman


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



MB30 said:


> If UD's back, then that Beasley deal has got to have been done. No point keeping Mike otherwise.
> 
> Chalmers/JWill?/Beverley
> Wade/Miller
> James/QRich?
> Bosh/Haslem
> Anthony/Pittman


Yeah, Beasley is gone it's just a formality. It seems like it only wouldn't happen if some unforeseen obstacle arose and deals fell through.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> SpearsNBAYahoo TOR get trade exception, a previously dealt 1st rd pick back and MIA 2011 1st rd pick (lottery protected) for Bosh, Y! Sports has learned.


..


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Damn that valuable Toronto first...ah well, 6 years of Bosh is worth it


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

i don't understand where the money to sign U is coming from. Since we S&T for all these guys i'm assuming we gave them the max. Wouldn't we be tapped out after the Miller deal?...Did he just take the minimum??


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Hope the Knicks are good this year the rivalry needs to come back.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Im assuming he's taken the minimum...if so...kudos UD!


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Knicks4life said:


> Hope the Knicks are good this year the rivalry needs to come back.


Agreed. Hopefully Melo doesn't touch that extension.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Adam said:


> Agreed. Hopefully Melo doesn't touch that extension.


I'm hearing it's almost a done deal he's going to New York may even force a trade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

So Wade, Bosh and Lebron all signed for 6 years, with Wade and Lebron having a player option after the 5th year. And Miller and UD should be done by next week. Ud would then sign for the minimum this year, but make up the money in the next couple of seasons.

Link


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I really hope we pry D-Fish from LAL. He may have felt disrespected by the Blake move, and we've liked him for years.

He'd compliment and slide in between Chalmers (still starting potential with this team), and Beverley (defensive work-horse who can hit shots, get to the basket, and rebound). Other than that we need a big (along w/ UD), and a defensive wing or two who can hit shots (Wright?/Bell?).

Any footage of Riley's conference posted? The HEAT one cut off at a good moment.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> chrisbosh Thank you @worldredeye Happy to call Miami my new home. RT New Post:: i'm in miami bosh http://bit.ly/96rAIP #worldredeye





> chrisbosh That was amazing! I'm beyond excited!!!


...


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Wow! 

I heard about the sixth year, figured it would be an option.

Thing that surprises me is apparently UD gets the wink-wink deal rumored all these years. ****ing awesome. I may have talked up Beas during his little era, but UD has really made it clear that he's in many ways the much better fit, especially now. I still worry about his size if we face the Lakers, but with Bosh, Pittman, Varnado, and hopefully a Magloire or Anthony to throw at them, we might be OK.

I really thought if LeBron agreed to come down here he'd ask for at least a fourth-year opt out. It's nice he really seems sold on the organization, and I don't see why he'd want to change teams again and further risk blemishing his legacy. All the things I'd hoped LeBron could be convinced of, but felt he couldn't, wound up holding true.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

OT: Seantrel Henderson to Enroll at The U

Good week for Miami sports


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Damn, I think these guys must have signed for 6 yrs starting this year at $14 million.

You figure those three at 14, Mario at .85, Mike Miller coming in at 5, and the cap holds for 7 minimums and we have about 7 million left. That's where Haslem is getting his money.

If they signed for $14 million, maybe a little more because Haslem doesn't need that much, their deal would be:

First year: $14 million
Second year: $15.47 million
Third year: $16.94 million
Fourth year: $18.41 million
Fifth year: $19.88 million
Sixth year: $21.35 million

Adds up to $106.05 million. I really doubt that they took less than $14 million this year. That's already a huge, huge cut.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Agreed Jace. And when they didnt answer the amount of years they signed for at the press conference, I for sure thought that maybe Lebron took that 3 year deal with the 4th year having an opt out.

Good news all around.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

It's all about the U.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Wade signs 6Yrs $107
Bosh and Lebron sign for 6yrs, $110 million

LeBron & Bosh start at $14.5M ... $2M less starting salary than max. Wade starts at $14.2M. Overall each took about $15M less



> STEIN_LINE_HQ Bron, Wade and Bosh have ETOs (opt-outs) after 2013-14 season and then Player Options entering Year 6, which is 2015-16 season


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bease said:


> Wade signs 6Yrs $107
> Bosh and Lebron sign for 6yrs, $110 million
> 
> All 3 have opt outs after the 4th year.


The 107 means Wade took just about 14 like I figured. Bosh and LeBron probably took between 14-15. Like I said, 5 goes to Mike Miller and that leaves about 6 for Haslem.

This means we chose Haslem over Beasley. Interesting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Adam said:


> This means we chose Haslem over Beasley. Interesting.


Love Mike, but UD's rebounding, and better D is needed more on this team over the next few years, than what Mike can eventually bring on offense.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bease said:


> Love Mike, but UD's rebounding, and better D is needed more on this team over the next few years, than what Mike can eventually bring on offense.


I dunno. These guys want to win 8 titles. Seems like keeping a promising young talent is more important. Look at how Rondo and Perk grew playing with the former big 3.

Plus Haslem is going to want probably $6 million (at least) when Beasley only was earning $5 million.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Just got back from the greatest party on earth. That **** was unreal. I am sitting by the side of the stage not knowing that Lebron, Wade and Bosh would be entering from the side to go on a lift that takes them onto the catwalk of the stage. I almost got pummeled by maniacs trying to touch them. It was too loud up in there!! I saw Mike Wallace and Ira Winderman twittering away. And Wade definitely elicits a louder reaction of the three. 
Are we ready for a DYNASTHREE???? woooooooooOOT


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Adam said:


> I dunno. These guys want to win 8 titles. Seems like keeping a promising young talent is more important. Look at how Rondo and Perk grew playing with the former big 3.
> 
> Plus Haslem is going to want probably $6 million (at least) when Beasley only was earning $5 million.


But would Mike have been re-signed after his contract runs out after this year? Not a chance in hell


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bease said:


> But would Mike have been re-signed after his contract runs out after this year? Not a chance in hell


You mean next year? His rookie deal lasts this year and next year. Then he's even restricted making it really easy to retain him.

This is just weird. Beasley is only getting better. Haslem was good and all last year but that was because he was a de facto starter. He was getting 30 minutes a game at PF while Beasley was playing SF. I have to question how effective Haslem will be only playing 20 minutes now behind Bosh.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bease said:


> Love Mike, but UD's rebounding, and better D is needed more on this team over the next few years, than what Mike can eventually bring on offense.


yet at the same time, Love U and 6 per ain't bad for him at all but that money is better spent on size..especially with this team. 

But given how there is no size in FA this year i can understand it. I just hope we can land a good BIG w the MLE. There's quite a few FA Bigs next year...Perk/Pryz/Dalembert/Oden and big money ones like Horford, Yao.

I guess this just proves our 'family' atmosphere and our loyalty. Good for the organization.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Adam said:


> You mean next year? His rookie deal lasts this year and next year. Then he's even restricted making it really easy to retain him.


Team option after this year right? You really think they would have picked it up at $6.2 million(almost double depending on how over the cap we are) for Mike? I just think the writing was on the wall with him.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

We're a few years from sniffing the luxury tax ($70.3 million).

Honestly, I don't like either of them.

Cons for Beasley:

Defense
$5 million
Not a shooter
He doesn't want to come off the bench


Cons for Haslem:

Age
Back problems (chronic injuries)
$6 million for a position not of need

I would prefer a center. Gotta think we could have worked something out with Felton before he signed with New York. Don't see why we prioritize a backup PF over a PG. Deal stinks all the way around.

But Beasley had that potential for growth a la Big Baby and Rondo and Perkins.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Adam said:


> We're a few years from sniffing the luxury tax ($70.3 million).
> 
> Honestly, I don't like either of them.
> 
> Cons for Beasley:
> 
> Defense
> $5 million
> Not a shooter
> He doesn't want to come off the bench
> 
> 
> Cons for Haslem:
> 
> Age
> Back problems (chronic injuries)
> $6 million for a position not of need
> 
> I would prefer a center. Gotta think we could have worked something out with Felton before he signed with New York. Don't see why we prioritize a backup PF over a PG. Deal stinks all the way around.
> 
> But Beasley had that potential for growth a la Big Baby and Rondo and Perkins.


You really think Riley doesn't know what he's doing?


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Gx said:


> You really think Riley doesn't know what he's doing?


Regarding young players and the draft? Yes.

This isn't strictly a basketball decision. This has a lot to do with other factors.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

wait a minute... so basically we did the S&T's just for them to get the 6th yr.?


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Rather Unique said:


> wait a minute... so basically we did the S&T's just for them to get the 6th yr.?


We keep our MLE or something I think.

So basically, we have 4 years(eto's/options for 5th/6th year) to win. The way our team is starting to shape up, it looks like this year is just gonna be setting the foundation. So basically, 3 years, to win at least 1 championship, probably gonna need 2 to be sure to keep them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> @EthanJSkolnick: Wade, Bosh and James will be on the cover of Sports Illustrated next week. Shot it tonight.


..


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Rather Unique said:


> wait a minute... so basically we did the S&T's just for them to get the 6th yr.?


Yes. We get another year of LeBron, LeBron gets paid what he's worth, and we only give up draft picks that we waste anyway.

It's a shame but if their old team is saying they'll give an S&T and all they want is draft picks can you tell these guys you value nonexistent rookies over paying them what they're worth?

It's like when the check comes and you have to at least offer. These guys definitely would have sacrificed the 6th year but when we became able to offer it to them then not doing it would just be a slap in their face.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Adam said:


> Yes. We get another year of LeBron, LeBron gets paid what he's worth, and we only give up draft picks that we waste anyway.
> 
> It's a shame but if their old team is saying they'll give an S&T and all they want is draft picks can you tell these guys you value nonexistent rookies over paying them what they're worth?
> 
> It's like when the check comes and you have to at least offer. These guys definitely would have sacrificed the 6th year but when we became able to offer it to them then not doing it would just be a slap in their face.


oh no, i didn't mean for that to sound like criticism, just wanted some clarity, since we didn't give max dough. 

I mean we have no immediate future but who cares with these 3 studs youth.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> wallacesports Pat Riley hoping to finalize deals by Tuesday to land free agents Udonis Haslem and Mike Miller.


Poor Mike Miller. He's now gotta wait until Tuesday until he can finally talk about this. Dude already has a heat background on his website and a Heat news scroll as well :laugh:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Did you guys hear LeBron, the dude took a big sacrafice to come to Miami, i appreciate him a lot for it to do that. Did you guys hear what he said in teh Conference, Wade was talking about how them 3 were getting scrutinized for all coming togther at a young age rather than old to win a chip, and bron chimed in and said "They woulda criticized us too if we woulda took teh max deals, they'll criticise us for anything at this point" and he was absolutley money with that statment.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Gx said:


> We keep our MLE or something I think.
> 
> So basically, we have 4 years(eto's/options for 5th/6th year) to win. The way our team is starting to shape up, it looks like this year is just gonna be setting the foundation. So basically, 3 years, to win at least 1 championship, probably gonna need 2 to be sure to keep them.


LeBron is hands down worth 1 or 2 first rounds pics, even if thats potentially only to have him for another year. That pick wouldnt be worth that much since it wont be lottery (how often do non liek top 5 players turn out great). LeBron will be almost wades age, like a year older that Wade is now.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Anyone have pics of the offical press conf of the three? Like of htem signing the contract?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

yeah SC saying AI wants to play for Miami and maybe Shaq.. Would you gusy welcome Shaq back, we all know Riley would if it came down to it. We def NEED size..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> yeah SC saying AI wants to play for Miami and maybe Shaq.. Would you gusy welcome Shaq back, *we all know Riley would if it came down to it*. We def NEED size..


Hell no would Riley be down for it. Not after the way Shaq ripped everyone here while on his way out.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bease said:


> Hell no would Riley be down for it. Not after the way Shaq ripped everyone here while on his way out.


I think he would, if Shaq would be willing to take teh min i think they'd come (the only issue is Shaq's lazy attitude). But if it helps to win a chip Riles can get over it IMO..

btw i found some pics 
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/photo?s...4822d28e6-getty-102526428db006_miami_heat_i:1

go there, have a pic of LeBron signing too...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I dont think you remember how nasty it got.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Even though it'd probably help, I don't want Shaq anywhere near Miami.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Shredding bums like Ricky Davis and Chris Quinn was pathetic...but calling out Ron Culp and Miami's training staff torched the bridge.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Nah, Arison and Riley are cool with him.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I don't think Shaq will be back, although for cheap he wouldn't be a bad pickup. He's still a massive guy that teams will need to be aware of.

Mike Miller, UD...throw J-Will in there and this is a Florida reunion! 

Still can't believe all this has happened. I was packing myself a few days ago that Wade would leave, now we have the 3 most coveted FA's....unbelievable.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

We need to make this big 3...a big 4!!!










Do we have the cap space for such a highly coveted free agent though?


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*










We should all be thanking The Don.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*










:lol:


----------



## roux

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Knicks4life said:


> :lol:


only jerkoffs like michael jordan do that kind of stuff


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

FYI, Earl Barron has a Twitter and it's LOL-tastic.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*






WTH "the Royal penis is coming, South Beach open you legs"


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> League sources have told the New York Daily News that Pat Riley will at some point replace Erik Spoelstra as head coach of the Heat.
> 
> "Pat won't come back for just Wade and Bosh, because that's not a sure thing in Pat's mind," said one Eastern Conference coach before Miami officially landed LeBron James.
> 
> "But with LeBron and those two, that's a sure thing for Pat. He will come back if they get LeBron."


Don't like what realgms headline was for that "Sources: Riley will return to coach Heat"... So deceiving


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'm still on a high after that party last night. Epic moment in history.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

So how much cap is left after they all took pay cuts?


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I got cell phone video of last night but the audio understandably is shot because it was too loud. How do I post it on here?


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> I got cell phone video of last night but the audio understandably is shot because it was too loud. How do I post it on here?


Depends what phone you have, but easiest way is to get the video on your computer, and upload it to Youtube here http://upload.youtube.com/my_videos_upload

Or your phone might support uploading to youtube directly depending on what phone you have.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> chrisbosh I just told my grandmother she can see me play more on TV now. She's very excited.


WTF Chris? You couldnt get your grandma league pass? :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> SedanoShow Pat Riley & Mickey Arison currently in a meeting with @DerekFisher


No way he doesnt re-sign with the Lakers.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Are you doubting the power of Riley?


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Riley will play on the Blake signing, one way or another. I dont see him coming, but there's a chance


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

yeah no way he comes here to be a backup, if he came to miami he wouldnt start..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> IraHeatBeat Derek Fisher, indeed, is in South Florida meeting right now with Pat Riley & Co. Big three are pushing Fisher to do the deal with the Heat.


Id rather use the 4 mllion we have left (some for UD) for a big? No? I meanm Fisher wont start and to beat hte big teams htey all have bigs which we cant match


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> IraHeatBeat Also, do not rule out a return by James Jones. Those wheels already have been set in motion. Minimum roster not looking so minimal.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> SedanoShow Just spotted Pat Riley & Mickey Arison meeting with Derek Fisher at Mandarin Oriental. I approached all 3 for comment. All parties declined





> SedanoShow Blurry pic bc I was being told to not take photo by hotel. You can make it out though http://yfrog.com/gi7a5tj


..


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Id rather use the 4 mllion we have left (some for UD) for a big? No? I meanm Fisher wont start and to beat hte big teams htey all have bigs which we cant match


Our wings can easily put opposing bigs in foul trouble. Fisher is long in the tooth, but hes known for making big plays in the postseason.

I just dont trust Chalmers/Arroyo.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*


----------



## Sueng

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Knicks4life said:


>


I love LSUFreek.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

:laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'd rather have Jarrett Jack


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'm on the Carlos Arroyo wagon. He's the Joel Anthony version of PG to me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

LSUfreek is awesome


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> chrisbosh It's kind of weird wearing a different jersey and saying that I play for the Heat now. I'll be fine though. Lol


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*Howard could sign with Heat*


> The Miami Heat have targeted free-agent forward Juwan Howard(notes) as they continue to shape their roster around LeBron James(notes), Dwyane Wade(notes) and Chris Bosh(notes), league sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> Howard could sign a contract for the $1.4 million veteran’s minimum next week. The Heat also hope to reach deals with guard Mike Miller(notes) and forward Udonis Haslem(notes) after James, Wade and Bosh agreed to take less than the maximum salary in their new six-year contracts.
> 
> Howard, 37, helped fill in for injured centers Greg Oden(notes) and Joel Przybilla(notes) last season while becoming an effective member of the Portland Trail Blazers’ rotation. He averaged six points and 4.6 rebounds in 73 games.


Nice. He played well last season.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> IraHeatBeat: Just confirmed that Juwan Howard has reached out to the Heat, and, yes, it is being considered as a viable option. This is getting insane.


Ya there's iras tweet.. What's he saying is insane? Bc he's reaching out to Miami?I found this interesting bc it says HE'S reaching out to us


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'm fine with James Jones returning, thats a good pickup


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> Ian_OConnor #Knicks fans want to know when they'll have a Big 3 to go against Miami, & best guess is Amare-Carmelo-Deron Williams by mid-July '12


2012 baby.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

D Will, STAT and Melo? WTF? Doesn't make sense to me....

anyway


back to the subject, Juwan? Dude is a jumpshooting big man. We need a Perkins type of C not a homeless version of Bosh!!!! Dude can't freaking rebound!!!! There is a reason why Celtics didn't pick him up despite being collecting old players like magic cards.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Why don't the Knicks stop going with all those superstar fantasies and focus on how to build a team in an actual intelligent manner?

I swear, they just lost out on LeBron, still haven't learned their lesson. That's why they'll be the Knicks for 5-10 more years.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> D Will, STAT and Melo? WTF? Doesn't make sense to me....
> 
> anyway
> 
> 
> back to the subject, *Juwan? Dude is a jumpshooting big man. We need a Perkins type of C* not a homeless version of Bosh!!!! Dude can't freaking rebound!!!! There is a reason why Celtics didn't pick him up despite being collecting old players like magic cards.


while i somewhat agree with you, find me one that's out there right now...best you can do is like Kwame Brown :|


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Juwan Howard would be a decent rotation big. 

Andrew Bynum apparently said Kwame was the strongest player in the league, so that bodes well for someone that won't let Dwight abuse him...I guess...


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

..i'd take Kwame for that reason alone. Sad part is, he's going to get offered quite a bit more than the minimum.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'd prefer Big-Z to Howard...maybe Bron can convince him to chace a ring in Miami.


----------



## 76ersFan11

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Juwan Howard played very well last year in Portland and I think he'll do well here. Sure, he's not a great rebounder, but that Portland Trailblazers team still played very good defense. And they had Andre Miller, not Mario Chalmers at the pt. The one thing Chalmers will always do well, is defend. So if you got someone that can stop the ball like that, that's very good.

If you get A Howard, a Haslem and a Fisher, that bodes very well.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

The Heat are going to come out of this with...

Mario Chalmers
Dwyane Wade...Raja Bell
LeBron James...Mike Miller
Chris Bosh...Udonis Haslem
Joel Anthony

God damnit.

Anyone know how much money the Heat have to fill out their roster? If Wade, LeBron and Bosh all signed for about $15m each and Chalmers makes under $1m, that puts their committed salaries at $46m.

However, they're paying some guys some buyout money so they have, what, $7-8m to spend on Miller and Haslem?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> STEIN_LINE_HQ GSW close to signing of Dorell Wright to three-year deal. Wright is true SF so Dubs feel he's priority over matching Morrow offer from NJN


Good for Dorell. He'll be great in that system.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Damian Necronamous said:


> The Heat are going to come out of this with...
> 
> Mario Chalmers
> Dwyane Wade...Raja Bell
> LeBron James...Mike Miller
> Chris Bosh...Udonis Haslem
> Joel Anthony
> 
> God damnit.
> 
> Anyone know how much money the Heat have to fill out their roster? If Wade, LeBron and Bosh all signed for about $15m each and Chalmers makes under $1m, that puts their committed salaries at $46m.
> 
> However, they're paying some guys some buyout money so they have, what, $7-8m to spend on Miller and Haslem?


If including Miller as already signed, Miami has around $4 million open, according to one of the Heat beat writers.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Dorell screwed himself with his playoff performance. He is probably better or at the very least as good as Outlaw but too many people saw him get punk'd against Boston. He could have stayed home and not showed up and would have been better for it.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

LBJ met Fisher at the airport when he flew in today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> Swingman Dorrell Wright to sign a three-year, $11 million guaranteed deal with Warriors, league source tells Yahoo! Sports.


..


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bease said:


> Swingman Dorrell Wright to sign a three-year, $11 million guaranteed deal with Warriors, league source tells Yahoo! Sports.


This is truly the summer of bums getting bank!


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Wright to GSW, Beasley to Minnesota, I think they will both do very well with their new teams. I'll enjoy following them.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Super Friends said:


> This is truly the summer of bums getting bank!


uhhh a little more than 3.5 mil a year is 'bank'? you do realize we were paying him 2.8 right?


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

3.5M a year for someone who should be in the USBL by now is bank.

That's like them giving me or you that money.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Dre™ said:


> 3.5M a year for someone who should be in the USBL by now is bank.
> *
> That's like them giving me or you that money.*


c'mon now. he's 24, plays good D is long, athletic, decent ball-handler and shot damn near 40% from 3 last year. A player like him can be pretty valuable next to a star 2-guard. 

Biggest con i'd have in giving him a contract like that is his injury history.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I guess...but if Morrow is only getting a little bit more money why wouldn't they just match that...him being more valuable and all.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Dre™ said:


> I guess...but if Morrow is only getting a little bit more money why wouldn't they just match that...him being more valuable and all.


My guess...Morrow can't play the 3. Except for spot minutes. He's 6'5 at best..Dorell is 6'9.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

You're talking about Nellie, the master lineup manipulator. He doesn't care about that.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

how do yo upost videos again?


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Why are these guys acting like they all didn't know what was gonna go down July 1st


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

nice find. I wonder who what World red eye is cause they were also at Chris Bosh's Miami welcome party?

Coach Fizdale was the guy next to Wade.

And there is no way Wade didnt know that would happen. Even if he hadnt known directly from Lebron's mouth, there's no doubt in my mind that Riley or Nick Arison didnt text Wade with the news before the announcement


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Dre™ said:


> You're talking about Nellie, the master lineup manipulator. He doesn't care about that.


you're right on that one...who the hell knows with Nellie at the helm.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*










Seriously.

Feel the need to post that in every single Heat thread at the moment. All these guys posting the reasons why we won't win the championship..it's hilarious.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQGjxZXkl5U

Three Kings Welcome Party^^^

Dynasthree??


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

My phone couldnt pick up the audio as it was too loud in there


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

My assistant manager at work sat me down in the office to ask me about the hWo..she surprisingly supports the movement.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Good, 'cause you know what you'd have to do if she wasn't down...










Get down or Lay down..


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Congrats to Dorell, I wanted to keep him...but understand the coin was too good. He'll do well for GSW.

Not sure on Juwan Howard. He's not tall enough or much of a banger, although he didnt have a bad season last year. Just feel that we need some size. Pittman is our only 7 footer, id rather bring Jamaal back.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> Cavs free-agent C Zydrunas Ilgauskas tells Miami Herald he's "looking into option" of joining buddy LeBron in Miami


wallacesports


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Hope we can get him. Are the Cavs trying to sign him?


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Are you guys going to turn your backs on Big Cat?


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Z is a big body but I don't really see how he's going to fit in with the team. Maybe as a backup C but he's way too slow to start.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Adam said:


> Are you guys going to turn your backs on Big Cat?


Too old. Only way he sticks around is as a minimum guy who isn't even dressed out every game. He was far behind Joel in the roation last year and in key moments was even behind Haslem at center. Love Jamaal, love his toughness, but Joel is the better player and any spot minutes Jamaal would get better go to Pittman or Jarvis or it'd be a crime.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Smithian said:


> Too old. Only way he sticks around is as a minimum guy who isn't even dressed out every game. He was far behind Joel in the roation last year and in key moments was even behind Haslem at center. Love Jamaal, love his toughness, but Joel is the better player and any spot minutes Jamaal would get better go to Pittman or Jarvis or it'd be a crime.


Okay, we're only talking about the 3rd center. It's not like he has to start. He plays an important role as the enforcer and a practice guy. Pittman can learn a lot from him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Speaking of Pittman, anyone else really looking forward to how he does this summer league? All I'm hoping to see from him is rebounding, showing he can catch with those huge hands of his, and other centers not being able to back his big ass under the basket. That is all this team needs from him and if he shows these 3 things, he has a pretty good chance to play this season.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

^ Definitely W2B - Pittman could be our 2nd center off the bench if he can show he's ready during summer league.

also looking forward to seeing how Varnado does


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bease said:


> Speaking of Pittman, anyone else really looking forward to how he does this summer league? All I'm hoping to see from him is rebounding, showing he can catch with those huge hands of his, and other centers not being able to back his big ass under the basket. That is all this team needs from him and if he shows these 3 things, he has a pretty good chance to play this season.


He gotta be able to stay on the court first. Dude barely averaged 20 min/game this year, and the way they utilized him was in spurts...4 minutes, sit, 5 minutes, sit and so forth.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I really hope that Pittman, a longhorn , can become our Perkins.

I'd rather spend our MLE on Kwame than Miller...but that is just me.

If it was possible to split the MLE between Jarrett Jack and Kwame I would be happy.

Jarrett Jack, Wade, Bron, Bosh, Kwame

Off the Bench, Q, Haslem, Joel, Chalmers and Pittman. I like that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Rather Unique said:


> He gotta be able to stay on the court first. Dude barely averaged 20 min/game this year, and the way they utilized him was in spurts...4 minutes, sit, 5 minutes, sit and so forth.


Training staff's got 3 1/2 months with him. Lets hope they work their magic.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> I really hope that Pittman, a longhorn , can become our Perkins.
> 
> I'd rather spend our MLE on Kwame than Miller...but that is just me.
> 
> If it was possible to split the MLE between Jarrett Jack and Kwame I would be happy.
> 
> Jarrett Jack, Wade, Bron, Bosh, Kwame
> 
> Off the Bench, Q, Haslem, Joel, Chalmers and Pittman. I like that.


just to clear some things up.. we don't have an MLE to use, since we were under the cap. The money we are using for Haslem/Miller is the last of our cap space except for minimum contracts. 

and in this scenario i doubt Haslem comes down here for the minimum.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*Scheyer eyes chance with Heat*


> Jon Scheyer soon could be a teammate of the NBA's new super trio in Miami, with a chance to add an NBA ring to his NCAA national championship and Illinois state title.
> 
> After clearing their roster to create salary cap space for LeBron James, Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh, the Heat need to acquire players. One spot could go to Scheyer.
> 
> Scheyer went undrafted in June, but he will head to Las Vegas on Saturday to begin the summer league season with the Heat. He is considered a free agent, meaning any team can sign him, and his three-point shooting ability could make him an ideal role player for Miami.
> 
> "It's obviously a possibility, but for me I'm just trying to take it one day at a time," Scheyer, who won a national championship at Duke last season, said during an interview on "The Waddle and Silvy Show" on ESPN 1000.
> 
> "I think when you look at those guys and think about what they need, you look at how much attention those guys would draw, so naturally you'd think they need shooting around them," he said.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Doubt he makes the team.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

He can shoot. That's all he needs to do.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yo Dre, I'm glad you're on the wagon. These other dudes just don't understand how good this team is going to be.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah, he'd have to jump P-Bev and Torrance to even have a chance. He can shoot, but Beverley brings the D, which is needed at his position on our team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> The Heat has talked to James Jones, who was bought out June 30, about re-signing for the minimum salary and there's interest on both sides. An NBA official mentioned Juwan Howard and Joe Smith among other veterans who would love to join the Heat at the minimum. Agents for Mike James, Von Wafer, Matt Barnes and others also have been in touch with the Heat, but Miami is being very selective.
> 
> Derek Fisher met with Pat Riley on Saturday and is being encouraged by the Heat's stars to sign. But he could get more re-signing with the Lakers.
> 
> Although Zydrunas Ilgauskas and Raja Bell have been mentioned, Miami has contacted neither, agent Herb Rudoy said.
> 
> The Heat raised the minimum-salary scenario with Brad Miller and Roger Mason; their agent, Mark Bartelstein, said Saturday, ``They've got much better offers. It's a question of whether they want to consider the Heat or not.''
> 
> • Wade made a case to James and Bosh for the three to take less not only to accommodate Mike Miller, but also Udonis Haslem. Riley said there might be ``good news'' on Haslem this week, though Dallas, Utah, the Knicks, New Jersey, Atlanta and others have pursued him. Bosh and James will get $14.5 million, Wade very slightly less, in 2010-11. Riley said when free agency started, Haslem was his second call after Wade.
> 
> • Bruce Shingler, Michael Beasley's close friend and former Kansas State assistant, said Beasley wants to prove the Heat made a mistake by trading him. ``Some days he was happy to be with the Heat and somedays he wishes he had stayed in college,'' Shingler said. ``Mike had a hard time dealing with constructive criticism.''





> • Sightings: James (chicken and waffles), Wade (spaghetti and meatballs) and James' entourage enjoying a celebratory dinner in a private area of Prime 112 late Friday, with Alonzo Mourning, Tim Hardaway and Haslem stopping by. Wade was more accessible to the public, which likely will remain the case.


Link


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*"he Won 66 Games Without Dwyane Wade! Hes The Best Player In The World But He Might Not Be The Best Player On His Team!" *


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*"South Beach open your legs."*


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



MB30 said:


> Congrats to Dorell, I wanted to keep him...but understand the coin was too good. He'll do well for GSW.
> 
> Not sure on Juwan Howard. He's not tall enough or much of a banger, although he didnt have a bad season last year. Just feel that we need some size. Pittman is our only 7 footer, id rather bring Jamaal back.


Dex is 6-10



PoetLaureate said:


> Wright to GSW, Beasley to Minnesota, I think they will both do very well with their new teams. I'll enjoy following them.


Agreed.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/444365-do-knicks-learn-anything.html

If the Knicks do this the hWo may get some new members.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



sMaK said:


> Yo Dre, I'm glad you're on the wagon. These other dudes just don't understand how good this team is going to be.


Yeah it's actually kind of sad people won't be able to just sit back and enjoy it on the pretense that "LeBron is supposed to have his 'own' team"...

But whatever it wouldn't be a discussion board without that type of stuff.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah this whole notion that LeBron commit career suicide not only by leaving, but by coming here, is ridiculous. I'm not sure other legends wouldn't have done the same in a similar situation.



Wade2Bease said:


> Speaking of Pittman, anyone else really looking forward to how he does this summer league? All I'm hoping to see from him is rebounding, showing he can catch with those huge hands of his, and other centers not being able to back his big ass under the basket. That is all this team needs from him and if he shows these 3 things, he has a pretty good chance to play this season.


Me! Me! I've been pumped about Pittman since I was able to get over passing up on Whiteside after 10-15 mins. Pittman makes much more sense. You nailed it with what we need from. Using that 7-6 wingspan and surprising athleticism to block shots would be nice, too.

No to Z. Jamal, only maybe to fill out the roster at the end. If we're carrying too many at any position, might as well be C. Joel, Pittman, and a vet should do us fine. With UD coming back, Bosh would have to play somewhere around 12 mpg at C anyway.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Only reason I like Z is the comfort factor with LeBron. LeBron's played his whole career with Z, and neither has played anywhere else, if I'm correct. It would be kind of like Dwyane taking Haslem somewhere with him, but reversing them hometown hero role.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I saw a clip of Wade, Lebron and Bosh being interviewed by ESPN. Did they show it all or are they saving it for tomorrow?


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Z can play about 25 minutes, shoot a couple jumpers, make a nifty pass or two, but he's a liability on defense.

And that Big 3 interview is for the ESPN Sunday Conversation


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> *@MARLONWAYANS* Dan Gilbert make me understand why @KingJames left He sound like his best slave TIMBUCK ran away. **** that go get yo freedom RINGS"


l2ms


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

^:laugh:

Just saw this nice mix






Anyone think Bosh looks exactly like a taller and little bigger Dorell with that number 1 on? Have to do a double take at times


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> SpearsNBAYahoo A preliminary preseason schedule yet to be released has LeBron & host MIA opening against Det Oct. 5, several league sources told Y! Sports.


..


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Jace said:


> Dex is 6-10
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.


Actually he is 6-11


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bease said:


> ..


How ****ing boring. Who gives a **** about the Pistons? This is like when they had the Lakers open against the Clippers. It was stupid.

They want the big teams to open up against a weak opponent to look good in the first game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

^It's only the 1st preseason game, Basel. Chill out 



> m33m My foundation party and black jack tourney is next weekend at the Horseshoe Casino in Tunica, MS. *Udonis Haslem*, Ryan Bader, Robbie Law ...


This team really is like the Super friends :laugh:

There are ties all along the roster. All we need is Jarrett Jack and we'd have Bosh's best friend as well 



> dwadeofficial I'm a proud big bro 2day. Congrts to my homie Dwright. "Itz time to Stand" We had 6 great yrs 2gether. Love you lil bro


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Hell, let's get Mike to convince Riles to sign Ryan Bader. We need our muscle

Google Ryan Bader if you don't know who he is.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bease said:


> ^It's only the 1st preseason game, Basel. Chill out


:laugh:

Oops! Totally read that as regular season.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

The Knicks just signed a 7'1" Russian center to break James' knee caps. :laugh:


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

http://www.basketballforum.com/boston-celtics/444385-hope-celtics-fans-wear-these-heat-game.html#post6321652
http://www.basketballforum.com/new-york-knicks/444382-tshirts-new-york-fans-fuk-lbj.html#post6321646
http://www.basketballforum.com/chicago-bulls/444209-heat-curse.html#post6321653
http://www.basketballforum.com/toronto-raptors/444114-good-bye-bosh-bosh-reportedly-going-miami-wade-4.html#post6321654

Does this count as spamming?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

:laugh: this article from the Cleveland Plain Dealer makes Riley out to be a real bad ass mastermind 

*Inside 'The Decision': Miami's coup was a 'surprise' built on long-coveted goal of James, Wade and Bosh*


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Anyone else think our first matchup in the reg season will be Boston? They eliminated both Dwyane and LeBron from the Playoffs, and are the "other Big 3." Not to mention they've signed Jermaine O'Neal, and we technically need to get through them to win the East.



Wade2Bease said:


> :laugh: this article from the Cleveland Plain Dealer makes Riley out to be a real bad ass mastermind
> 
> *Inside 'The Decision': Miami's coup was a 'surprise' built on long-coveted goal of James, Wade and Bosh*


Yeah, read this earlier. I think we all had a feeling it was going on and that LeBron was looking toward coming here. He was really close to the Arison family at the '08 ZSG, and announced he was changing his number in Miami. He also went into FA silence after the idea of playing with Dwyane was raised by a journalist for the first time. I thought I might've been looking too deeply into things, but maybe not.

The Nick Arison connection was one I always considered but was never really mentioned. I remember someone, somewhere then making mention of his time getting to know all of the USA players, and I immediately thought he would be our spy. Go Nicky! 

*
LeBron James: Loved, Hated, Misunderstood*



> Maybe you didn't hear it above the poison and passion. Maybe you couldn't see it amid the fame and flashbulbs. Maybe the ego excess and general overindulgence made clarity impossible no matter how many hundreds of TV hours of droning dissection were devoted to the cause. But both LeBron James and Dwyane Wade said something interesting and identical when trying to explain the decision they made in joining forces with the Miami Heat. They both volunteered, out of nowhere, that the choice they made was not at all emotional.
> 
> Head over heart, in other words. That's not often where sports reside. James and Wade were being clinical, practical, reasoned. But every hostility that engulfed James after his choice was the opposite of that -- not only soaked in emotion but overwhelmed by it. Hatred. Fury. Envy. And name-calling from coast to coast. One NBA coach referred to James as a ``fraud.'' Cleveland's crazed owner called him a coward traitor in a raging public letter. These are visceral reflexes, and reflexes are rarely logical. One is not thinking clearly when setting fire to an expensive jersey, but the first word in ``fanatical'' is always ``fan,'' and fanatical is not a logical state of mind. So James went from one of the country's most beloved athletes to one of its most reviled in a single hour of flatulent television, a fall from grace faster than that of Tiger Woods, and for a crime I'm having some difficulty identifying.



Long, but well-written article by Dan LeBetard. I'm not a huge fan of the guy, but he continues to write intelligent, well-thought out pieces. And that screaming fit he did on the radio was classic, especially with the accompanying video. ("He got 'em all!! DISCOUNTED!!!!")

Looks like our local journalists will be attempting to clean up LeBron's image.

I'm glad he critiqued the "Three Kings" thing, and I probably agree that the welcome party was a little overblown. The city was excited, though, and it knows no other way to celebrate.




REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Actually he is 6-11


You're right. I thought Pitt was 6-9 barefoot like Alrdich for some reason. 6-9.5 makes for a legit 6-11.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Smak where'd you get that photo?


----------



## roux

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



sMaK said:


> Yo Dre, I'm glad you're on the wagon. These other dudes just don't understand how good this team is going to be.


yeah, i dont think thats the reason


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Knicks4life said:


> http://www.basketballforum.com/boston-celtics/444385-hope-celtics-fans-wear-these-heat-game.html#post6321652
> http://www.basketballforum.com/new-york-knicks/444382-tshirts-new-york-fans-fuk-lbj.html#post6321646
> http://www.basketballforum.com/chicago-bulls/444209-heat-curse.html#post6321653
> http://www.basketballforum.com/toronto-raptors/444114-good-bye-bosh-bosh-reportedly-going-miami-wade-4.html#post6321654
> 
> Does this count as spamming?












I still don't understand how people can be so mad about a decision that a grown man makes for himself..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> goodmanonfox Mike Miller's deal with Miami Heat - 5 years, 30 million - is "99 percent done" - per source. Look for Miller to be in Miami early this week





> SpearsNBAYahoo Free agent forward Juwan Howard tells Y! Sports on possibly joining Heat: "We've talked but we haven't finalized anything yet."


..


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/miami-heat/fl-hyde-miami-heat-0711-20100710,0,5207107.column

Good article about Riley and how he made it happen. I'm so glad he's with us.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Gotta have something to replace the Lebron jersey they burned I guess. Maybe they should get Fuk LBJ underoos too.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Derek Fisher flew to Miami on Friday night on a private plane for a meeting with Pat Riley on Saturday, but was greeted by LeBron James at the airport.

James gave Fisher a recruiting pitch as to why he should join the Heat, according to sources with knowledge of the situation.

Negotiations between the Lakers and Fisher remain positive, according to sources close to the discussions.

Read more: http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/68048/20100710/fisher_met_at_airport_by_james/#ixzz0tPBE0paE


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



roux2dope said:


> yeah, i dont think thats the reason


What's that supposed to mean


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

http://www.miamiherald.com/2010/07/11/1725104/ilgauskas-interested-in-miami.html

C - Big-Z/Pittman
PF - Bosh/Haslem
SF - Bron/Jones
SG - Wade/Miller
PG - Chalmers/Fisher

If everything goes right that could be our roster at some point next week.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> LeBatardShow This tampering thing is going to be interesting. Every team in league wants this rescinded, as do fans in 49 1/2 states.
> 36 minutes ago


Can they rescind the signing? I don't remember when it happened with Juwan Howard but man would that stink. I replied to Lebatard to ask Him the chances of that happening hopefully he'll respond


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Way too late now and almost impossible to prove. Nothing to worry about at all.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Can they rescind the signing? I don't remember when it happened with Juwan Howard but man would that stink. I replied to Lebatard to ask Him the chances of that happening hopefully he'll respond


They can, they did it to Joe Smith in Minnesota, but relax they won't. Dan just keeps bringing it up because the last time we had this much cap room and Riley was working behind the scenes it resulted in the NBA canceling our deal. There's nothing that's going to happen here.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

They don't have any proof they're just flexing to let teams in the future know they're gonna be paying more attention now.

Just like when they "investigated" the Mavericks trade where Jerry Stackhouse was bought out then came back to them in 30 days. Of course it was predetermined that was going to happen, but there was no proof.

And even if they wanted to there's a titanic amount of momentum. 

Joe Smith, sure. Juwan Howard, sure. 

LeBron James, you let him do what he wants pretty much.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> Q: There are so many names out there, stories about players the Heat could get for its roster at the minimum. Is the Heat contacting them, or are they contacting the Heat? — Kyle.
> 
> A: While the Heat does have certain targets to fill certain needs, the overwhelming majority are players contacting the Heat. The response is so overwhelming that when I mentioned the name of one veteran point guard who had pitched his services, Micky Arison basically laughed and told me that the Heat could do far better. At the end of the day, this will look nothing like a roster littered with minimum salaries, even though it will be.


Which PG could Ira have asked Mickey about? I'm guessing J-Will since who else would he ask Mickey about other than a former Heat player. Maybe Mike James as well.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> STEIN_LINE_HQ: Neither Cavs nor Raps will ask league to open tampering investigation.


http://es.pn/9dF8g9


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bease said:


> Which PG could Ira have asked Mickey about? I'm guessing J-Will since who else would he ask Mickey about other than a former Heat player. Maybe Mike James as well.


Earl Watson. Ira has been pitching Earl Watson for years. He actually thinks Earl is a good player.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Knicks4life said:


> http://es.pn/9dF8g9


So the two teams that we got Bron and Bosh from wont file tampering charges but other teams might. If they do, I hope those team names are released. I'd cherish every time we played them


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

LeBron and them are gonna tamper with their self esteem that night :laugh:


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Mark Cuban...

This is the guy that robs cash-strapped teams with expiring deals like a Robber Baron in the 19th century south. Guy staggers his expiring contracts to do it and prepares non-guaranteed final years to facilitate S&T's. This is the guy who signed and traded a retired player to exploit a loophole. This guy is complaining about us hurting a small market team? Said on his blog that we destroyed Cleveland? Gimme a break.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

He's just mad he couldn't even get a meeting.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

He's going to do anything he can to stop another super team from forming.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

He saying we ruined a small city this is the freaking NBA Mark. It's all about business


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Dallas, you're joining Cleveland and Orlando on the hit list.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

^^ yeah def.. Cuban was saying he agreed with Gilberts comments.. Cuban has huge jealousy issues and already hates Miami bc '06. He's a mental case


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

The whole tampering argument is ridiculous. These kind of player meetings happen all the time but because it happen with 3 high profile players, some in the media want to blow it up.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> Heat president Pat Riley and owner Micky Arison met with free agent point guard Derek Fisher on Saturday and made a "compelling" offer, according to a league source.
> 
> Miami told Fisher they envision him as their starting point guard.


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/68060/20100711/heat_make_compelling_offer_to_fisher/

I feel like somone is saying this on purpose (one of fishers guys) as leverage so the lakers up their offer. If he was gonna play with Miami he would have committed when he was here, his hearts def in LA


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'm not too fazed about Fisher tbh.

I'm actually kinda satisfied with Rio at starting PG. I think his weaknesses will be less exposed in this lineup, as he won't have to handle or initiate much. Just catch and shoot and play some D (needs to get quicker feet...).

Chalmers (29)/vet PG (13)/Miller (6)/P-Bev (DNP)
Wade (37)/Miller (11)
James (37)/Miller (11)/Jones (DNP)
Bosh (26)/Haslem (22)
Joel (26)/Bosh (11)/Haslem (5)/Pittman (6)

Minute split:

Wade - 37
James - 37
Bosh - 37
Chalmers - 29
Miller - 28
Haslem - 27
Joel - 26
Vet PG (TBD) - 13
Pittman - 6

Solid 9 man rotation.


----------



## 76ersFan11

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Haha, don't worry about tampering. David Stern VS MJ=MJ made him his bitch and retired on him and played baseball. A.I, same thing. LeBron owns Stern and Stern knows it. All Stern is, is a corporate figurehead for the NBA. 

You got a great owner, a great president, and a terrific young head coach.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

About the minute splits, what's gonna be great is that i'm sure Spo and the coaching staff will work it out so that either Wade or Lebron are always on the court, either together or one in while the other gets a breather.

48 minutes of trying to guard Wade and Lebron. Just let that marinate for a minute


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



MB30 said:


> I'm not too fazed about Fisher tbh.
> 
> I'm actually kinda satisfied with Rio at starting PG. I think his weaknesses will be less exposed in this lineup, as he won't have to handle or initiate much. Just catch and shoot and play some D (needs to get quicker feet...).
> 
> Chalmers (29)/vet PG (13)/Miller (6)/P-Bev (DNP)
> Wade (37)/Miller (11)
> James (37)/Miller (11)/Jones (DNP)
> Bosh (26)/Haslem (22)
> Joel (26)/Bosh (11)/Haslem (5)/Pittman (6)
> 
> Minute split:
> 
> Wade - 37
> James - 37
> Bosh - 37
> Chalmers - 29
> Miller - 28
> Haslem - 27
> Joel - 26
> Vet PG (TBD) - 13
> Pittman - 6
> 
> Solid 9 man rotation.


I'm not either but i do thnk he'll come big in the playoffs..Though i think we need to address our big issues first


----------



## sknydave

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Fisher's not going anywhere


----------



## sknydave

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bease said:


> About the minute splits, what's gonna be great is that i'm sure Spo and the coaching staff will work it out so that either Wade or Lebron are always on the court, either together or one in while the other gets a breather.
> 
> 48 minutes of trying to guard Wade and Lebron. Just let that marinate for a minute



Oh, and btw.. while you're busy trying to guard Wade and LeBron, Bosh is on the court.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*Spoelstra now must guide what Pat Riley created*


> "What I'm already focusing on right now," Spoelstra said Sunday, "are the details of this and pretty soon will be meeting with each individual, at length, to start to talk about the process for next season, and then also as a group."
> 
> The league's second-youngest coach, at 39, Spoelstra said that with planning to be done, there is no time for awe.
> 
> "I don't look at it like that," he said. "I understand the magnitude of this opportunity. But, again, some of the things that I've always stressed, that's what is going to be a big key, not only for myself, but each individual and the team this year, is we're going to have to focus on the process.
> 
> "We know the destination. We know about the expectations and the hype and a lot of the exaggeration that will be out there. But if you focus on that, you're focusing on the wrong thing."
> 
> The ubiquitous "Heat culture" was sold to James and Bosh during the recruiting process. It will remain the franchise's touchstone, even as the stakes have been elevated with last week's signings.
> 
> "There's going to have to be a game plan put together and a process that you have to focus on every single day to be able to reach that destination," Spoelstra said,
> 
> From Wade to James to Heat President Pat Riley, that "destination" was made clear at least week's AmericanAirlines Arena welcoming gala: The NBA Finals and a championship.
> 
> The Heat has yet to win a playoff series in Spoelstra's first two seasons, but it could be argued that rosters built with future cap space in mind overachieved in each of those years, with No. 5 Eastern Conference playoff seeds.
> 
> Now the talent level has grown is exponentially. But the foundation, Spoelstra said, must remain concrete.
> 
> "A lot of it becomes about your culture and your standards," he said, "because the play and execution, a lot of that will handle itself out there. You don't want to get too much in the way, because instinctually that's their greatness."
> 
> Often during these past two years, the Heat's young players have turned toward the bench for play calls while Spoelstra has been waving them forward, to simply attack in transition. The need for play sets could be minimized with this level of polished open-court talent.
> 
> "Obviously, we've seen a lot of Dwyane's greatness is in random situations, when the defense isn't set," Spoelstra said. "When the defense can get loaded, you're playing against multiple defenders. So we'll try to get all three of the guys in a system where they can take advantage of their greatness and their skills, before the defense can really scheme and load."
> 
> As far as establishing chemistry between Wade, James and Bosh, Spoelstra finds the debate amusing.
> 
> "Their skills really complement each other," he said. "So much has been made about whether or not the three of them can play together on a team, whether they can sacrifice. I think they've already proven that they're willing to sacrifice (contractually).
> 
> "The fact that they're all so skilled and such willing passers, that always is a recipe for success. And the motivation will definitely be there, to win and to win at the level that we're looking to do."


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Spo sounds like he has the right plan. Give it to them and GTFO the way :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Has the Heat gone back to the lighter coloured red from the championship era? I know we changed it a few years ago to be darker, but looking at this pic:










It looks back to how it was before?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

The red that changed was only on the all red road jerseys.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

You know this still hasn't sunk in yet. It's just weird seeing that LeBron jersey.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Really? I thought I noticed a darker red during the 15 win season...maybe it was just my mood :laugh:

I know what you mean Dre...it's trippy...weird with the #6, weird with Heat...just weird...but awesome!!!


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I know one thing. Wade's got the best stylist of the big 3.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah right. I'm not US Weekly style expert but Wade's been wearing some goofy **** the past two years. That's as conservative as I've seen him in a while.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Also - I liked the all-red better from the '06 'chip than I do now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah, same here.


----------



## sknydave

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I always liked the black away jerseys, but the previous all red ones were sweet, too


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*Free-agent buzz: Mavs after Haslem*


> The Dallas Mavericks are determined to make it difficult for free agent Udonis Haslem to easily return to the Miami Heat.
> 
> The Mavs have offered a contract believed to be a minimum of three years and $20 million, league sources told Yahoo! Sports. The Mavericks have offered Haslem their full mid-level exception starting at $5.85 million this season, a league source said.
> 
> The Heat are trying to re-sign Haslem to play with Dwyane Wade, LeBron James and Chris Bosh, but salary cap restraints could leave them with as little as $4.3 million a year to pay him. And that’s assuming the Heat signs free agent Mike Miller starting at $4.9 million.
> 
> Haslem, who made $7 million last season, has been a consistent defender and rebounder for the Heat, and president Pat Riley has been determined to keep him. He averaged 10 points and eight rebounds in seven seasons with Miami.
> 
> New Jersey has shown interest in Haslem but hasn’t made a formal offer. Haslem shares the same agent as Wade and Bosh, and has expressed a strong desire to return to the Heat.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



MB30 said:


> I'm not too fazed about Fisher tbh.
> 
> I'm actually kinda satisfied with Rio at starting PG. I think his weaknesses will be less exposed in this lineup, as he won't have to handle or initiate much. Just catch and shoot and play some D (needs to get quicker feet...).
> 
> Chalmers (29)/vet PG (13)/Miller (6)/P-Bev (DNP)
> Wade (37)/Miller (11)
> James (37)/Miller (11)/Jones (DNP)
> Bosh (26)/Haslem (22)
> Joel (26)/Bosh (11)/Haslem (5)/Pittman (6)
> 
> Minute split:
> 
> Wade - 37
> James - 37
> Bosh - 37
> Chalmers - 29
> Miller - 28
> Haslem - 27
> Joel - 26
> Vet PG (TBD) - 13
> Pittman - 6
> 
> Solid 9 man rotation.


No Q?

I actually expect Pittman to avg more than 6mpg and Halsem to avg 30-32mpg.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



MB30 said:


> Really? I thought I noticed a darker red during the 15 win season...maybe it was just my mood :laugh:
> 
> I know what you mean Dre...it's trippy...weird with the #6, weird with Heat...just weird...but awesome!!!


Yeah I when I look at the 6 I think Eddie Jones, I wish he stuck to 23 (idk if riles would let him?) but that'd look SOOO tight I think.. And yes Adam no doubt wades got the best style of the 3


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

^Would you imagine if Riley suddenly stopped retiring MJ's number so LeBron could wear it? Imagine the haters


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Yeah I when I look at the 6 I think Eddie Jones, I wish he stuck to 23 (idk if riles would let him?) but that'd look SOOO tight I think.. And yes Adam no doubt wades got the best style of the 3


Riley was the one who talked him into switching from #23 to pay respects to jordan. Don't see why he'd switch back.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Only reason he did that was to test whether he had the game nh to convince him to join the Heat this offseason.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I like the darker red, and wish they'd use it for the white jerseys.

Speaking of, I see us updating after this upcoming season. I bet LeBron gets Nike to design our new unis, too. It would sell sooo many more jerseys. Almost inevitable. Surely Dwight saw a spike when the Magic got new jerseys.

Also, speaking of LeBron's privileges, will he be allowed to wear a red/white/yellow headband or restricted to black like O'Neal?


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Im sure LeBron will be allowed to do what the **** he wants..if he wants to wear a tophat and smoke a cigar whilst playing..theyll let him. He'll probably wear a red/white/black one depending on the uniform we wear on that night..

Nike jerseys are tight..but I really like the Adidas ones we have now..who knows though, he'll probably get us Nike. Just hope they dont change it much, we have the best jersey in the NBA

Edit: just noticed..he wont be wearing just black. Look at my picture, hes got a white one on


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Adam said:


> Mark Cuban...
> 
> This is the guy that robs cash-strapped teams with expiring deals like a Robber Baron in the 19th century south. Guy staggers his expiring contracts to do it and prepares non-guaranteed final years to facilitate S&T's. This is the guy who signed and traded a retired player to exploit a loophole. This guy is complaining about us hurting a small market team? Said on his blog that we destroyed Cleveland? Gimme a break.


Funniest part is the Mavs went hard after LeBron at the start of free agency. Would he have sided with Gilbert if it were _he _taking LeBron? Rhetorical question.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



FX™ said:


> Im sure LeBron will be allowed to do what the **** he wants..if he wants to wear a tophat and smoke a cigar whilst playing..theyll let him. He'll probably wear a red/white/black one depending on the uniform we wear on that night..
> 
> Nike jerseys are tight..but I really like the Adidas ones we have now..who knows though, he'll probably get us Nike. Just hope they dont change it much, we have the best jersey in the NBA
> 
> Edit: just noticed..he wont be wearing just black. Look at my picture, hes got a white one on


Yeah but guys have worn whatever color sweatbands during photo sessions, only to have to chance them to black for the real games.

All NBA unis are actually made by Adidas right now, it was Reebok or Nike, last. I believe the teams choose who designs them, though.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*LeBron James' Big Move? Been There*



> Now that it's all over, maybe we can return to some semblance of reality.
> 
> To help us get there, and before LeBron James becomes Public Enemy No. 2 in the next SportsNation poll -- which seems to be happening in the aftermath of "The Decision" -- let's clear up a few things. It should send us on our way back to our normal existence.
> 
> One: This has been done before in other sports. (And no one had a problem with it.)
> 
> Two: We've seen this happen before in the NBA. (And no one had a problem with it.)


A bunch of writers are coming to LeBron's defense after the ridiculous fall out that ensued after the decision. Nice piece by Scoop Jackson.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

A while ago a declining Shawn Marion was our 2nd best player..now its Dwyane Wade in his prime


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

^And another awesome part about that is..I couldve been saying now our 2nd best player is a prime Chris Bosh and itd be amazing, but wow!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

It amazing.. For awhile I kept some of the USA games on my dvr I wish I could go back n watch those n the all star games of them together.. Still can't wait to see those two on a fast break, wowwww


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Whats the official start date for the NBA season? Whatever it is..its too far away..just sign the supporting cast, and lets go!! I might rewatch some of LeBrons great statistical games from last season, in anticipation


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

The NBA season starts in early October, with the regular season beginning right around Halloween 

Here's Wade' all star MVP highlights. AA lot of Wade/Lebron plays. Obviously its an all star game so not much D took place, but still fun to watch now 






Best highlights by far at 2:01 :yes:


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



FX™ said:


> Whats the official start date for the NBA season? Whatever it is..its too far away..just sign the supporting cast, and lets go!! I might rewatch some of LeBrons great statistical games from last season, in anticipation


It's usually late October.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> WojYahooNBA Quentin Richardson has agreed in principle to a multi-year contract with the Orlando Magic, a league source tells Y! Sports.


That sucks. I would've loved to have him back.

Barnes can be had now though.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Does suck indeed. Q became one of my favourite players last season..Magic have got him for his shooting Im guessing, lol


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

EthanJSkolnick


> Yes, Chris Paul will be joining the Heat too. In
> other news, Pat Riley has signed the 1992 version of Michael Jordan to come off the bench.
> 2 minutes ago via web



ROFL!!!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

IraHeatBeat


> Quentin Richardson to Magic, likely to take role Matt
> Barnes previously held. Based on Heat finances almost no chance he was returning.
> 17 minutes ago via web


If that's the case, why was Barnes being considered for Miami? Barnes is cheaper than Q yet Magic went with Q. Who's the better player?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> IraHeatBeat
> 
> If that's the case, why was Barnes being considered for Miami? Barnes is cheaper than Q yet Magic went with Q. Who's the better player?


Q-Rich is the better shooter while Barnes is the better defender.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Q will be missed, he was a fighter.

Who else remembers when he took a (lagit) charge from SHAQ! I was on my feet cheering him for that one. The man has heart.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> STEIN_LINE_HQ Add Denver to list of teams making STRONG push for Udonis Haslem. Sources say Nuggets also offering deal starting at $5.8M MLE. Link to come


..


----------



## 76ersFan11

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

This is the "negative" effect of Wade-Bron-Bosh, teams are gonna try and take everything they can and leave you in the dirt in terms of reserves. That said, it'll also give them a BAD contract, Udonis Haslem is just what he is: A 8/6 banger. To be fully honest, you can get a guy like that in the summer league. Hell, as I said earlier, Randolph is that kind of player. 

If he decides to go elsewhere, don't fret it. He's a roleplayer, among the millions out there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> IraHeatBeat Just heard from Udonis Haslem. He has turned down far larger deals from the Nuggets and Mavericks . . . and will be back with the Heat!





> IraHeatBeat Haslem email to Sun Sentinel, and, therefore, Heat fans: "Turned down full mid level from Dallas and Denver. See u next season."


:woot:

Welcome back, Mr. 305!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Depth!!!:cheers:


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> sportsguy33 Heat closing in on Pervis Ellison, Dennis Rodman + Zac Efron. RT @STEIN_LINE_HQ: Sources: Nuggets offering Haslem deal starting at $5.8M.





> Sources say Miami signed Tim Legler, Jalen Rose and Chris Webber to 1-yr deals: not as their TV crew, but for their bench.


:lol:


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

WE WANT U BACK!!!

WOOO! Welcome back, UD!!!


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

YEAH UDONIS! I thought he was gone for sure. Good to see loyalty is not lost on all.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Heated said:


> YEAH UDONIS! I thought he was gone for sure. Good to see loyalty is not lost on all.


hat was a tough decision dude, what is he gonna get the vet min? i mean yes hes a millionaire ut hes not like Dwyane and all them..Shout out to UD for doing that


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> hat was a tough decision dude, what is he gonna get the vet min? i mean yes hes a millionaire ut hes not like Dwyane and all them..Shout out to UD for doing that





> Instead of packages from other teams that could have reached $34 million over five seasons, Haslem, 30, is expected to sign off on a four-year Heat package at about a third of that total, although details still are being sorted out.


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> ByTimReynolds Haslem got a five-year contract ... "I would be changing my DNA if I left just for money."





> IraHeatBeat Haslem just told me deal is for five years, which pushes the money closer to $20M.


..


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Great news. Stupid move, but great for us


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



myst said:


> Great news. Stupid move, but great for us


Yeah, he's getting in 5yrs what he could have gotten in Dallas in 3.

I'm guessing the Mike Miller deal should be finalize today as well then.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I love UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

So what's it looking like right now?

1: Chalmers
2: Wade/Miller
3: Lebron/Miller
4: Bosh/Haslem
5: Anthony/Pittman

Am I missing anyone?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> Though the site offers no mention of the 3-point specialist's impending signing with the Heat, the former University of Florida standout not only comes with LeBron James' endorsement, but also with some history with the Heat's prime offseason acquisition.
> 
> As James explained last season, "Mike is a good friend of mine. He named his son after my best friend, Maverick (Carter). We have a good history."
> 
> Carter is James' manager. One of Miller's sons is named Mavrick.





> IraHeatBeat Haslem on Mike Miller: "That's my boy from day one. . . That's my college roommate. He's like Dwyane is to me, just a different color."


:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> "It was a combination of having a great opportunity to win, which is why we play this game, an opportunity to stay close with my family, and an opportunity to be part of something special," the Miami native and Southwest Ranches resident said. "I've never been a person that's been driven by money.
> 
> "I would be changing my DNA if I was leaving just for money."





> "Me and Dwyane kept in contact through everything the whole summer," he said. "I would be lying if we always said that it would work out this way."
> 
> Now Haslem finds himself not only continuing alongside Wade, but also playing with LeBron James and Chris Bosh.
> 
> Even with that constant contact with Wade, Haslem said he still could not believe when Bosh left the Toronto Raptors for the Heat and James left the Cleveland Cavaliers for South Florida.
> 
> "It just didn't seem real," Haslem said. "It seemed like something on a TV show, a video game.
> 
> "That would be a team my son would put together on NBA2K."
> 
> Having sacrificed his starting role last season to 2008 first-round draft pick Michael Beasley, who since has been dealt to the Minnesota Timberwolves, Haslem likely will find himself cast in a similar position this season.
> 
> The difference, Haslem said, is this time he will be backing up a proven All-Star in Bosh.
> 
> "I have no problem coming off the bench behind a guy like that," he said.
> 
> Last season, that wasn't necessarily the case.
> 
> "It was more the issue of how it happened," he said. "That was the hard thing to deal with."
> 
> Bosh already has stated a preference not to be cast at center. Despite being listed at 6 feet 8, two inches short than Bosh's listed height, Haslem said he would have no problem making such a sacrifice for coach Erik Spoelstra.
> 
> "I'm sure if that's what Coach Spo wants, we'll have to deal with it, what it takes to make this happen. We've already sacrificed. So why stop sacrificing now?" he said, now standing as the fourth member of the roster to take less than market price in free agency. "I'm sure there are going to be points in the game where Chris and I will be playing together."
> 
> Haslem said he also is looking forward to Washington Wizards free-agent forward Mike Miller formally being announced as a member of the team, an announcement that is imminent.
> 
> "That's my boy from day one," he said of the former University of Florida standout. "Before the NBA, that's my college roommate. He's like Dwyane is to me, just a different color. That's just like my brother."


link


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

he-he-he-heat world order!


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Nobody is laughing about intangibles now, are they?


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> Bosh already has stated a preference not to be cast at center. Despite being listed at 6 feet 8, two inches short than Bosh's listed height, Haslem said he would have no problem making such a sacrifice for coach Erik Spoelstra.
> 
> "I'm sure if that's what Coach Spo wants, we'll have to deal with it, what it takes to make this happen. We've already sacrificed. So why stop sacrificing now?" he said, now standing as the fourth member of the roster to take less than market price in free agency. "I'm sure there are going to be points in the game where Chris and I will be playing together."


I dont like that idea in the least!

We need to make a hard push for Big-Z and Joel Anthony.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

They should take the logo and put more fire on it cause the Heat are definitely on fire, hot as the sun.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

This is the second time in his career UD has taken a pay cut to stay with the Heat.

A true sign of loyalty too his home town.

:cheers:


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



76ersFan11 said:


> This is the "negative" effect of Wade-Bron-Bosh, teams are gonna try and take everything they can and leave you in the dirt in terms of reserves. That said, it'll also give them a BAD contract, Udonis Haslem is just what he is: A 8/6 banger. *To be fully honest, you can get a guy like that in the summer league.* Hell, as I said earlier, Randolph is that kind of player.
> 
> If he decides to go elsewhere, don't fret it. *He's a roleplayer, among the millions out there.*


mg:

:wtf:

:smackalot:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

UD's gonna be on with Lebatard in a minute or two.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Sad to see that we lose Q but really happy to see that we keep UD.

I guess with Miller in, Q is redundant... I said it and will say it again, I preferred keeping Q and use the Miller money on a PG instead that can defend and shoot (Jarrett Jack).


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> KingJames Happy UD is staying put in Miami. Wouldn't have felt right if he wasn't apart of this. Congrats fam


...


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Super Friends said:


> Q-Rich is the better shooter while Barnes is the better defender.


I'd take a better defender any day...defense wins championships. Barnes seems more athletic to me as well.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Mike Miller now coming!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



B-Easy said:


> ...


Good to see :yes:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Mike Miller is official! From his agent...


> Today, another client of mine, Mike Miller, announces his intention to sign a five year free-agent contract with the Miami Heat. Mike welcomes the chance to be the Ringo in a hot combo that already includes LeBron James, Dwayne Wade and Chris Bosh. Providentially, this week the original Ringo and his All Starr Band have a gig just up I-95 in Hollywood, Florida.
> 
> For the last week, Mike's future has hinged on LeBron's. We talked to the Bulls, the New York Knicks, the Cleveland Cavaliers and the Los Angeles Clippers. The Knicks showed tremendous interest: Coach Mike D'Antoni is clearly crazy about Mike's ability. Had the Cavaliers kept LeBron, Mike would have been a great fit for them, too. And, yes, the Clippers were a credible option. But LeBron was always the elephant in the room, just as Mike is now the octopus in the garden (so to speak).
> 
> With all the aces played in the free-agency deck, the Heat needed to fill out its hand with someone who could hold the insanely-talented vortex together. The Heat needed a Ringo, a shooting guard who would maintain the tempo and never miss a beat. Mike is that guy.
> 
> Over the past four seasons, he topped all starting shooting guards and small forwards in True Shooting percentage (.604). He also had the second-highest 3-point percentage (.418) and the fourth best field-goal percentage (.483). At 6'8", Mike is one of the purest shooters and most versatile players in the league.
> 
> On the night free-agency kicked in, Mike and I hung out in a room at the Beverly Wilshire with Pat Riley, Alonzo Mourning and others in the Miami brain trust. We held our own with them until 2:30 in the morning, and I can assure you that the moments were never dull. Enthusiasm is contagious, and Coach Riley a carrier. Had he not become coach of the Heat, he could have made millions by opening a chain of tanning salons in the Sunshine State. He's that good.
> 
> Pat had a vision for the team, a vision that he laid out with evangelical fervor. We left the room converted.
> 
> In the elevator, Mike told me that if the Pat could pull off a James-Wade-Bosh trifecta, he'd be South Florida-bound. Well, The Heat is on, so, Mike Miller, Welcome to Miami.


link


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

And its official because...


> ByTimReynolds And the Beasley trade is official with Minnesota.


The big sites and beat writers should be picking the Miller story up soon.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeahhhhh!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

So Mike Miller isnt officially signed just yet, but its only a mater of time, obviously.



> SedanoShow Once Miller deal is official hearing Juwan Howard is next domino to fall.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'd rather have Big-Z and Anthony.

Not a big fan of Howard...


----------



## 76ersFan11

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

This is gonna be a real scary team. Now, I know what Haslem means to you guys personally and I'm sorry if I came off the wrong way. What I had meant was that 8/6 can be found anywhere. But it's a moot point, cuz you got your guy. A professional that leaves his all on the court. 

I really loved the Heat title team in 2006, the "12 strong" really brought back what this game is all about. Hustle, energy, passion, defense, execution, team basketball. 

Now in 2010, we have the sacrifice, the passion, the drive, the hunger, the will to win. Looking forward to seeing it on the court.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Man this team is shaping up to be Smithian's wet dream. Lebron/Wade/Bosh on board, Beverley possibly playing a role this year, Haslem resigned, Joel maybe?, Pittman will be a factor. The energy and grit surrounding the three kings will be off the charts.


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

15 Strong


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



PoetLaureate said:


> Man this team is shaping up to be Smithian's wet dream. Lebron/Wade/Bosh on board, Beverley possibly playing a role this year, Haslem resigned, Joel maybe?






PoetLaureate said:


> The energy and grit *and purity* surrounding the three kings will be off the charts.


:baseldance:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Here are the top 5 selling NBA jerseys from the NBA store since Thursday

1. Lebron
2. Bosh
3. Kobe
4. Amar'e
5. Wade


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

How does Bosh sell more jersey than Amare, if NY can make David Lee top 10 in jersey sells Amare should be #1. :nonono:


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bease said:


> Here are the top 5 selling NBA jerseys from the NBA store since Thursday
> 
> 1. Lebron
> 2. Bosh
> 3. Kobe
> 4. Amar'e
> 5. Wade


Here are the top 5 to be bought jerseys in the Smithian household:

1. Joel
2. Patrick
3. Udonis
4. Jarvis
5. Who cares?


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

FYI, Happy Birthday P-Bev!!!

:djparty:


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Smithian said:


> Here are the top 5 to be bought jerseys in the Smithian household:
> 
> 1. Joel
> 2. Patrick
> 3. Udonis
> 4. Jarvis
> 5. Who cares?


5. Joel alternate in red
6. Joel in home white


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



PoetLaureate said:


> 5. Joel alternate in red
> 6. Joel in home white


You know me to well. If I actually got a jersey, it would be a red #50 Anthony.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Those numbers are always based on sales at the NBA store in New York, right? How the hell is Amare not even top two? And we're the city criticized as a basketball town? New York could stand to take some bandwagon lessons from us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

David Stern Press conference is starting now...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

"Players are totally within their rights to seek employment with other teams"

Miami did a good job of clearing cap space and getting the 3 free agents to sign with them.

He would have advised Lebron to have gone about things a little differently. He should have told Cleveland a little earlier of his plan. He shouldnt have done the show. Lebron's honesty and integrity shined through, but he shouldnt have done the show.

Gilbert's comments were ill-advised. They will be fined $100,000 for those comments.

No talk of tampering. He's now moved on to the CBA.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Lost LeBron and fined on top of it. $100 bucks says he will now look into selling that team.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Another W for the gang.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/07/12/mark-cuban-lebron-james-h_n_643454.html


Major hating by Cuban....I can't stand the guy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Stern said no team said during the meeting that they were planning on filing tampering charges.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Just Cuban being bitter. More arsenal for Miami's trio to use next season..I love it/ Otis Smith..Mark Cuban and Dan Gibert..get ready to suck it...oh wait that's Degeneration X....lol!


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*










someone edit this and change it to hWo


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> KingJames Happy to have Sharpshooter and good friend Mike Miller join us! Looking forward to this. Congrats Mike


The King is doing a good job of making the recent signees welcomed (via twitter, of course.)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yup, good to see :baseldance:


----------



## sknydave

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Haslem is the man


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Yup, good to see :baseldance:


Who goes for the vet min at center??? Howard. Would Kwame take the minimum? Is Theo Rat still around?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Our depth is starting to look good.

Welcome back UD - he's gonna fit in perfectly as the first big off the bench, his ideal role. Mike Miller is a great signing too, one of the best shooters in the game, and so versatile.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> dwadeofficial GatoR Nation..UD and Mike Miller. Yes.We.DiD..let's go


:rock:

**** Gator nation though


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Sign JWill - then we got a REAL Gator Nation goin on :laugh:


----------



## sknydave

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I've been thinking about them picking JWill up since Wade and Bosh agreed to sign. I think it would be perfect


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> dwadeofficial 7yrs and counting. UD is here to stay. Sacrifices all ard. I'm couldn't b happier for any1 more then Mr Miami himself. My brother 4 life


:cheers:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I feel bad for givin UD some grief the past few years, but I can honestly say im glad to have him back.

Kudos to Udon-is....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Like he said on LeBatard, he's given up on $22 million over the past two contracts just because he wanted to stay in Miami. That's loyalty right there.

No doubt that if he's here throughout that contract, his jersey will go up in the rafters someday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*Heat’s roster pieces are falling into place*


> A week ago, the Heat had exactly one player under contract, making Mario Chalmers the NBA’s only known combo 1-2-3-4-5.
> 
> Fortunately, the Heat has moved on, and a robust 15-player roster no longer is an abstract.
> 
> So where does the Heat stand?
> 
> Udonis Haslem is the latest piece of the Heat's roster puzzle to fall into place.
> 
> Here’s where:
> 
> ** 1. Shooting guard Dwyane Wade* — under contract.
> ** 2. Small forward LeBron James* — under contract.
> ** 3. Power forward Chris Bosh* — under contract.
> ** 4. Point guard Mario Chalmers* — under contract.
> ** 5. Power forward Udonis Haslem* — under contract.
> ** 6. Swingman Mike Miller* — agreed to terms.
> 
> That’s a definitive six right there.
> 
> Then we move into players from last season’s roster who might be asked to return to maintain some form of continuity.
> 
> ** 7. Center Joel Anthony* — has qualifying offer in place.
> ** 8. Center Jamaal Magloire* — Wade likes him, which counts for plenty.
> ** 9. Point guard Carlos Arroyo* — has the same agent as LeBron, which also counts for plenty.
> ** 10. Small forward James Jones* — worked with the Heat to help open cap space and the team is somewhat thin at small forward.
> 
> That’s 10 players already.
> 
> Then there are two more who appear to be welcomed.
> 
> ** 11. Power forward Juwan Howard* — word has it a deal could be close.
> ** 12. Center Zydrunas Ilgauskas* — some duplication with Magloire, but Riley never can have enough big men.
> 
> That’s 12, enough for a game-night active list.
> 
> ** 13. Veteran point guard* — take your pick among the remaining free agents, with Jason Williams, Keyon Dooling or Earl Watson possible.
> 
> That’s 13, which leaves room for a developmental player, or two.
> 
> ** 14. Center Dexter Pittman* — stash him in Europe and there’s no telling where the weight might wind up.
> 
> ** 15. Small forward Da’Sean Butler* — because if he does get healthy, he could be a steal.
> 
> And that’s the point.
> 
> It won’t be difficult to fill this roster at all, and that’s not even including promising summer-league guard Kenny Hasbrouck and summer campers Patrick Beverley and Jarvis Varnado, a pair of recent second-round picks. For that matter, Jon Scheyer and his 3-point shooting just might be welcomed, based on his summer showing thus far.


..


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> * 14. Center Dexter Pittman — stash him in Europe and there’s no telling where the weight might wind up.


For a team thats starved for big men I dont like that idea at all. Everything Ive read about Pittman says that hes a huge shot blocker with a giant wingspan. Maybe he could be for us what Big Baby was for the Celtics.


----------



## 77AJ

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Just reading the names LeBron James, Dwyane Wade, and Chris Bosh all on the same team, almost makes me fall out of my chair. This is such a dream come true for these guys. As fans were going to be spoiled watching one of the greatest teams and eventual dynasty's take over. Get your tickets now!


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Whats up with Dampier? Someone told me today that the Mavs might buy him out. He sucks but hes a big body to throw some fouls around.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Super Friends said:


> For a team thats starved for big men I dont like that idea at all. Everything Ive read about Pittman says that hes a huge shot blocker with a giant wingspan. Maybe he could be for us what Big Baby was for the Celtics.


I think Ira was pointing out that stashing him in Europe would simply lead to him becoming more overweight. He penciled him into a roster spot because he must think that he belongs here with the Heat training staff.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Adam said:


> I think Ira was pointing out that stashing him in Europe would simply lead to him becoming more overweight. He penciled him into a roster spot because he must think that he belongs here with the Heat training staff.


Thats true...for some reason when it comes to Ira I always think the worst.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*










 Still trips me out...

Pittman should definitely get a roster spot. We need that size.

First priority should be atleast 1 more big body, then a veteran PG who can mentor/play 10 minutes a game or so.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

All these people that are saying Lebron ruined his legacy etc...

Do they realise Lebron is gonna still average crazy stats, on a possibly historic good team?

The guy averaged 29/7/8 last season. Is there any way he averages less than 25/7/7 this year? Doubtful.

I can't believe Bosh is going so under the radar either, I mean, that's a guy who put up 24/11 last season. He should still get close to 20 a game.

and Wade will be Wade.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Dexter will have a roster spot..seems logical, Varnado might be sent to a farm system to hone his skills and acquire those in deficit. Hasbrouck has to impress coaching staff and he might be stashed on inactivity list and used when needed. I believe, Miami might pick up Shavlik again as they obviously like the guy...he always seems to hang around. Butler should be ready by the Allstar break (if not sooner).
And as much as I would like to see Big Z with Bron I don't think he will come here. Another team will offer him a little more than the vet min. A team like Denver or Atlanta


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Does anyone have that picture that was on Yahoo Sports the other day? It was a cropped picture of Lebron crouched down walking through the smoke at the intro event.


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade County said:


> Does anyone have that picture that was on Yahoo Sports the other day? It was a cropped picture of Lebron crouched down walking through the smoke at the intro event.












This one?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Not quite - it was more side on, just of James and was closer. I've looked through the photos on their Heat page and can't find it though.


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade County said:


> Not quite - it was more side on, just of James and was closer. I've looked through the photos on their Heat page and can't find it though.


Couldn't find any crouching. :whoknows:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

They did have a small cropped picture of it on the Yahoo Sports NBA front page, but they've changed it now.

All good, don't worry


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade County said:


> Not quite - it was more side on, just of James and was closer. I've looked through the photos on their Heat page and can't find it though.


Check here. Click on gallery and go through the pages to see if you find the one you're looking for

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3704/photos;_ylt=AvwFNFSn..hFR8DfyRF6TEPJPKB4


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

After looking at those pics, I changed the background on my laptop at least 7 times lol


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

This would be a great avy.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I was thinking.. If anyone could do this that'd be amazing.. U know that huge LeBron mural they just took down.. If u could take that pic n make it into a heat jersey instead that'd be amazing!! Anyone?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Best-case for the Heat would seem to be signing Carlos Arroyo, Raja Bell, Zydrunas Ilgauskas, Joel Anthony and the 3 second-rounders. One would think they'd get those first three for the minimum, considering how much Bell has been pining to play in Miami.

Mario Chalmers...Carlos Arroyo
Dwyane Wade...Raja Bell
LeBron James...Mike Miller...Da'Sean Butler
Chris Bosh...Udonis Haslem...Jarvis Varnado
Joel Anthony...Zydrunas Ilgauskas...Dexter Pittman

Then add another guard - maybe Hasbrouck or Beverley.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> LeBron James has been very active in his attempts to recruit players to come play for the Heat.
> 
> "LeBron has done more recruiting in the last five days than he did in the last three years," said one Western Conference executive.
> 
> James acted like a bystander during most of his time with the Cavaliers, most notably declining to give a commitment to free agent Trevor Ariza during the summer of 2009.


Read more: http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archi...e_approach_recruiting_for_heat/#ixzz0tXKNGPJy

def very nice to see


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Damn, they are looking to kill Lebron on anything in Cleveland :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Public Enemy #6?


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

We need to get Raja Bell asap, that would be a great pickup


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I dont know what we're waiting for there. There isnt any other wing that would help as much as him.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Chalmers/Dooling/Beverly (Hasbrouck?)
Wade/Bell/Butler
James/Miller/??
Bosh/Haslem/Howard/Varnado
Anthony/Pittman/Magloire


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Why are we not signing Arroyo? He gave us our best PG play since J-Will 2006 but we're overlooking a guy who would come back for the minimum and knows the offense, fits the community, and would be the perfect mid-range shooter and highly efficient A/T ratio player next to the Super Three.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

^ Defensively, I like Dooling better. Plus has more range.

Im not opposed to Arroyo.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> wallacesports Cut the Shaq-to-Heat speculation. Heat believed to have absolutely no interest in that reunion. Rule out Iverson, too. about 1 hour ago


..


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> wallacesports Then again, Iverson and Heat may have slight pulse - repeat, slight - considering agent Leon Rose connection to LeBron.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Dont need AI here. There are better options at PG at this stage.

3,000 posts!


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I reckon we'll make it to at least 5,000 before the season starts!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Shaq and Iverson are cancers!

We should be focused on Big-Z, Brad Miller, Matt Barnes, Keyon Dooling, Jason Williams, Joel Anthony, etc...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Just looked through the all star game thread and some of the posts in it 


FX™ said:


> Yup. Looking forward to Wade, LeBron and Bosh hooking up for some plays......next year-esque?





Jace said:


> Wade, Lebron, AND Bosh working very well together. Imagine if we could make that uber-pipedream happen. That would be absurd.
> 
> Wade _must _end up at least a co-MVP.





DQ for 3 said:


> Wade = MVP
> 
> Get Bosh to Miami ASAP





PoetLaureate said:


> I would have liked to see Bosh and Wade co-MVPs, just so it could be mentioned every single time the media talks about free agency





Jace said:


> Amen. This game made it that much clearer how beautiful things could be down here with the addition of a LeBron or Bosh.





Smithian said:


> If LeBron came to Miami, I'd cry.


:laugh: Still can't believe what Riles has pulled off.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

We were messiahs back then!!


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Thinking about changing my name..to something to do with the Heat?


----------



## 76ersFan11

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

A.I's not a cancer. A.I came back and played for the Sixers last year and the way his year ended was very tragic, his daughter was caught with an unknown illness(which we will likely never know) but he seems to have said that his family is healthy again. Beyond all that, Ed Stefanski was very clear that A.I couldn't come in here with the expectation of a starting spot(though Jordan did obviously start him), he had to be a positive influence for our kids.

And he was, Jrue got better watching him play. Sam was very active around that time. But not only that, but the Iverson of Old is gone. In both a positive and a negative way, the positive is that he'll no longer chuck shots. He'll actually pick his shots and opportunities to score. The negative is to no longer expect a 20 PPG season out of him.

I'd say your getting more Vinny Johnson then Allen Iverson at this point in his career.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*Juwan Howard closing in on Miami Heat free-agent deal*


> Portland Trail Blazers forward Juwan Howard is the latest free agent to push for a seat aboard for the Miami Heat's 2010-11 ride with Dwyane Wade, LeBron James and Chris Bosh.
> 
> Howard, who has been finalizing his minimum-scale deal with Heat President Pat Riley, is in the midst of sorting out last details before joining the team.
> 
> "Juwan wants to get a ring and he has great respect for Coach Riley," agent David Falk told the Sun Sentinel Tuesday "We've talked to the Heat. There's a mutual interest. That's all I feel comfortable saying at this point."
> 
> This marks practically 14 years to the date when Howard initially tried to sign with the Heat. But after Howard agreed to a Heat contract on July 15, 1996, the league voided the deal because of the order in which the Heat submitted its contracts in regard to the salary cap.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

What about Louis Admunson or Brad Miller at center? Kobe talking to Raja....we need to get him. Tim Hardaway is said to be fond of the idea of coming out of retirement. J/K


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> *Juwan Howard closing in on Miami Heat free-agent deal*


I still dont get the fascination in Howard.

Undersized, soft and almost 40...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



76ersFan11 said:


> A.I's not a cancer. A.I came back and played for the Sixers last year and the way his year ended was very tragic, his daughter was caught with an unknown illness(which we will likely never know) but he seems to have said that his family is healthy again. Beyond all that, Ed Stefanski was very clear that A.I couldn't come in here with the expectation of a starting spot(though Jordan did obviously start him), he had to be a positive influence for our kids.
> 
> And he was, Jrue got better watching him play. Sam was very active around that time. But not only that, but the Iverson of Old is gone. In both a positive and a negative way, the positive is that he'll no longer chuck shots. He'll actually pick his shots and opportunities to score. The negative is to no longer expect a 20 PPG season out of him.
> 
> I'd say your getting more Vinny Johnson then Allen Iverson at this point in his career.


Iverson is a cancer when he doesnt get his way! In Miami he will be treated like a 10th man...something his ego couldnt take! This team needs role players...not aging Super-Stars with no grip on reality.


----------



## 76ersFan11

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Just give him 20 mins a night and you'll be fine. Stop over-reacting "peace2:


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Super Friends said:


> I still dont get the fascination in Howard.
> 
> Undersized, soft and almost 40...


He's not undersized and if you had seen him play in Houston and Portland you would get the fascination. He would be a great pickup.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> Jalenrose #nba (my brother from another mother)Juwan Howard
> will be joining the Heat this season
> 4 minutes ago via Twitter for BlackBerry®


If Jalen said it then it must be official.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah Howard played surprisingly well last year.

But Iverson...I just don't see how he helps unless he's a significantly better spotup shooter all of a sudden. He can't get by too many people any more, not even second unit guys, and he's not a good shooter outside of off the dribble situations. I suppose he could just be a guy to run the second unit but I think there are better options out there considering his baggage and unpredictability. 

I'd love for it to happen but with him it doesn't seem realistic.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> If Jalen said it then it must be official.


I told you guys when he reported LeBron to Miami he knows what he's talking about. ESPN is using him as an analyst but he's 10x more valuable as an insider. He was more spot on then their insiders.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Adam said:


> He's not undersized and if you had seen him play in Houston and Portland you would get the fascination. He would be a great pickup.


He isnt taking PT from Bosh/Haslem at PF...so im assuming he'll be an undersized C that doesnt block shots. I watch Portland games...the Blazers are my second favorite team!

I'd rather have Big-Z and Anthony at C.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Arroyo won gold at championship. Miami need to resign him...dude still has a motor and has skills. Keep it simple Miami and get Arroyo.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

He's more valuable than Z. 

Z might block more shots, but Howard is more active on the boards and on defense. There was a stretch in the mid 00s where he was getting no burn at all, so he doesn't lumber around like Z. You could always slide Bosh or Haslem over with Howard in the game.


----------



## The_Legend_23

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Signing Miller and re-signing Haslem were great moves! Now all we need is a PG and a C that can bang.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> @PDcavsinsider: According to source, Zydrunas Ilgauskas close to accepting a contract from Miami Heat. Cavs had offer for Z on table


And I thought we couldnt be more hated in Cleveland  :laugh:


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> And I thought we couldnt be more hated in Cleveland  :laugh:


that loser. just chasing rings instead of winning and carrying Cleveland to a championship.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Big Z signing all but official..


> IraHeatBeat Agent Herb Rudoy confirms Zydrunas Ilgauskas to sign with Heat. Only issue is whether 1 year or 1 plus option. Says LeBron was recruiting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> chrisbosh I'm going to be on THE FAN590 at the top of the hour. Make sure you tune in!


Listen here


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*Zydrunas Ilgauskas latest to sign on with Miami Heat*


> Agent Herb Rudoy confirmed Tuesday to the Sun Sentinel that Ilgauskas will sign with the Heat, with the only issue whether it will be a one-year deal, or one year plus a player option.
> 
> "Once LeBron signed there," Rudoy said, "LeBron started recruiting him."
> 
> Rudoy said the Heat also pushed for Ilgauskas at midseason, after the center received a buyout from the Washington Wizards. Ilgausksas then re-signed with Cleveland for the balance of the season.
> 
> "The Heat was very active in recruiting," Rudoy said.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I saw where an anonymous GM said LeBron's done more recruiting since joining the Heat then he has in 5 years with the Cavs :whoknows:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

^since Thursday, he's talked to Miller, Fisher, Z and who knows who else.



> WojYahooNBA The Bobcats are "very likely" to waive Dampier and his non-guaranteed $13 million salary for next season, a source tells Y!


I wonder if we make a run at him even with Z and possibly Howard on board.

Listening to this Toronto station and waiting for Bosh to come on and they just played a Cleo Lemon clip 



> sportsguy33 Just taped a 3-man pod with Dameshek + Hench. Slowly coming to grips with this inevitable Heat Dynasty. I am thru Stage 6 of the 7 stages.


Simmons is coming around :devil2:


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'd take Damp before Howard. He might play hard for another contract.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> KingJames Welcome Big Z. Glad u are joining me in South Beach my friend. Also thanks for the encouraging words big fella


..



> dwadeofficial The POWER of sacrifice is under estimated...YES.WE.DID...


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

We really need to sign Joel Anthony. He and Big Z would be a very good center combo for us especially sprinkling in Haslem and Bosh.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Smithian said:


> We really need to sign Joel Anthony. He and Big Z would be a very good center combo for us especially sprinkling in Haslem and Bosh.


Agreed!

His shot blocking and interior D is much needed.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

wallacesports


> Big Z on decision:"It was very tough. I love
> Cleveland. At end the day, Miami is best place for me to win a ring"
> less than 10 seconds ago via API


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

JA50 4 Lyfe!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I cant believe how well this team is shaping up...wow!


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

How much recruiting could Bron actually do in Cleveland? I mean they only had real cap space the first few years he was there if my memory serves me correct.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Well, I think they blew all their cap room on Larry Hughes and then they spent 5 years trading bad contracts for bad contracts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> daldridgetnt It's a two-year deal for $2.8 million, second year Ilgauskas's option. Denver, Boston, Atlanta all went hard at Z, but LeBron made the diff.


...


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



thaKEAF said:


> How much recruiting could Bron actually do in Cleveland? I mean they only had real cap space the first few years he was there if my memory serves me correct.


After trading for the big 3 and signing Mike Miller the Heat have like...2 million or something in cap space? If he can convince people to sacrifice here he could've done it there.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Arroyo won gold at championship. Miami need to resign him...dude still has a motor and has skills. Keep it simple Miami and get Arroyo.





Dre™ said:


> After trading for the big 3 and signing Mike Miller the Heat have like...2 million or something in cap space? If he can convince people to sacrifice here he could've done it there.


Except this team is like 30 times more stacked then those.. There was only so much recruiting he could do there. Here whoever he recruits will at best be the 4th option (barring any injuries), in Cleveland they could end up being the 2nd option.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I wont ask for more if Riley gets Dampier and R.Bell but it seems unlikely.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

This team is shaping up brilliantly!! I already knew it but this just proves the power of having Wade, LeBron and Bosh on a team..people know for a bit less money they'll come to titles!

If Raja Bell comes, then we've got someone guarding Kobe when Wade is off the court..that is ideal!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> IraHeatBeat Don't sweat the lack of formal announcements on Mike Miller and Juwan Howard, both are basically being processed through the Heat system.
> 
> IraHeatBeat Jamaal Magloire, James Jones and Carlos Arroyo all have made their interest in returns known, with the Heat's interest reciprocal. 2 minutes ago via web


..


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

With us wanting Magloire, do you guys see us not trying to get Joel back?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Nope. We already have the $1.1 million qualifying offer out to him. Its all up to Joel now to either sign it now or wait to see if he gets a better offer. But that offer will still be there for Joel whenever he decides.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yay! Arroyo may be back!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> wallacesports Now that bigs are in place, Heat sorting thru PG targets in JWill, Keyon and Watson. Arroyo still in mix.


..


----------



## 76ersFan11

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'd go with Jason Williams. 3pt shooter, he can spread the floor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

reefmaestro


> Is your beef with LeBron James, or free agency? -
> TrueHoop Blog - ESPN http://es.pn/9SBcpQ
> less than a minute ago via TweetMeme


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

isn't Jamal Crawford a free agent...would he come to South Beach for vet min?


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

My Vet min list of free agents:

Kurt Thomas
Jamaal Tinsley
Jamaal Magliore
Matt Barnes
Jason Williams (would be my last possible option)
Jerry Stackhouse
Tim Thomas
Brad Miller
James Jones (I like his long arms, shot selection)
Louis Amundson ( Salary	2010: $855,189)
Carlos Arroyo (my preference at point)
Allen Iverson (only if embraces the 10th man role)


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Impossible.

He had an aswome year last year, we'd REALLY be dreaming if we tried too get him.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

He is a free agent and there are no contract talks being reported from HAwks


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

GM Jeff Bower let go in NO, CP3 can't be pleased about the instability...come on Miami go get him! CP3 to Miami!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Jamal Crawford has 1 more year left on his contract.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Amundson would be a great pickup, if possible.

Hope we can nab Rasual Butler back also. 

Happy with the Big Z signing too. He'll spread the floor, and he's a big dude. Super friends!!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Jamal Crawford has 1 more year left on his contract.


I thought he was a FA this year...oh well.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade County said:


> Amundson would be a great pickup, if possible.
> 
> Hope we can nab Rasual Butler back also.
> 
> Happy with the Big Z signing too. He'll spread the floor, and he's a big dude. Super friends!!


Spurs looking to nab James Jones before we do and .


> .wallacesports Hearing in Vegas teams are pressuring Mike Miller
> to reconsider deal with Heat. Miller insists Miami deal not done yet.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

According to this article Miami ruled out for Bell's services http://sports.espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/news/story?id=5375672


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Interesting. Just sign already Mike, we traded Beas for you basically!


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Mike better not try the swerve.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> wallacesports If Heat needs to increase offer to Miller, it could
> create 1.1 mil in space by pulling Joel's qual offer.
> 9 minutes ago via API



wow


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Jorel...we need him though.

Sacrifice Mike, it's the theme of the moment...


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Wallace


> Even with Big Z addition and plans to develop
> Pittman/Varnado, Heat values Joel's shot-blocking.
> 5 minutes ago via API


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

As much as i've ragged on Jorel over the years, we need him on this team. Must retain.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> The Celtics have few other funds to use on a backup point guard for Rajon Rondo if they don't bring back Robinson. So that gives some bargaining power to Robinson, who also has been looking at Chicago and Miami.


 http://nba.fanhouse.com/2010/07/13/agent-says-ball-in-bostons-court-in-pursuit-of-nate-robinson/



> Magic general manager Otis Smith was not immediately available Tuesday for comment. But Smith said last week he's not interested in overpaying for Barnes, who also is looking at Miami and Cleveland. With Richardson now with Orlando, that certainly doesn't help Barnes' bargaining power.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Barnes would be nice. Nate Rob...mehhhh


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Robinsons a punk.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/38233925/ns/sports-player_news/

Miller reconsidering deal.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

However his agent states :


> Mike Miller Meanwhile, the Heat also reached an agreement, as expected, with swingman Mike Miller on a five-year deal. His agent, Arn Tellum, who has been writing about free agency for The Huffington Post, said Miller chose the Heat over the Knicks, Cavaliers, Clippers and Bulls.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Just put pen to paper already.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> WojYahooNBA Despite speculation MIke Miller is still considering
> last-minute offers elsewhere, source close to him says, "Deal is done," with Miami.
> 3 minutes ago via web



He is having his own Decision fiasco it appears. Erin Andrews host the Decision Part Deux


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Waffling...


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

His agent already said he's signing with the Heat. Nothing to worry about fellas.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> IraHeatBeat The reality on Mike Miller: His agent wrote that Miller is signing with the Heat. Arn Tellem is not going to put his reputation on the line.


Good point here. His agent just yesterday wrote a long piece about Mike's decision process and how he'd go wherever Lebron went and how Riley's pitch really got them excited. Dont see him backing out now.


> ByTimReynolds Yes, there are rumors Mike Miller has cold feet. I have been told by 3 people in the last hour the deal is still on.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

He'd look like a complete douche if he backed out now.

Liking our depth though.


----------



## 76ersFan11

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Why would you consider offers elsewhere? The Heat are the only team in the NBA that can say they have the #1-#3 players in the league. With Wade only respectfully being behind Bryant. Heat Nation may not see it that way, and that's fine and okay too . 

I'd understand it if Miller got an offer from the Thunder. But last I checked, they aren't in the discussions.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

^^ There is no doubt in my mind the Kobe Bryant at hte moment is the best basketball player in the league/planet. He's all around, defense etc..


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Please come back Joel.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> ^^ There is no doubt in my mind the Kobe Bryant at hte moment is the best basketball player in the league/planet. He's all around, defense etc..


There's not doubt in my mind Kobe is below Wade and Lebron.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I still think Kobe is the best until somebody snatches that up.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

There's just nothing, not one thing Kobe does better than LeBron except midrange shooting and "game winning shots". Be for real.

Not only is LeBron every bit the overall scorer Kobe and Wade are, he has the court vision of everybody south of Paul, Williams, Nash and Kidd. 

And people like to pretend he's not the best of this generation already. He'll show you this year with actual weapons.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I was watching some highlight videos of LBJ yesterday...the guy is just an animal.

He's gonna be underrated, and with a chip on his shoulder, coming into this year. He's still gonna beast it. People seem to think he's thrown it all away...why?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> wallacesports Mike Miller camp says he still intends to sign w/Heat. Hold-up only a formality dealing w/completion of physicals and other paperwork.


..


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Kobe is rhe best player in the world. Yeah, I said it and I'm a Heat fan. sue me!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

If Kenny Hasbrouck leads the team in scoring on a third outing then I think the Heat will sign him and I know the Heat might end up signing Randolph as well.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

http://www.dailymail.com/Sports/201007130980


Kings sign Hassan Whiteside to a four year 3.8 million dollar deal guaranteeing two years. It sounds like the Kings found a gem... I was hoping Miami picked Whiteside ahead of Pittman but it is yet to be seen if Pittman is a great selection.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> IraHeatBeat
> 
> The Mike Miller deal: If Joel Anthony signs elsewhere, Miller can get that extra money. So why sign now, when more could become available?


Hurry up and re-sign, Jor-El. We made you. We can destroy you.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Apologies if this was already posted.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Joel...


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah, I dont want to see Joel in any other jersey


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> m33m It's sunny and HOT in Miami! 1 minute ago via txt


He must be in Miami, Ohio cause its been cloudy and rainy here all day 



> chrisbosh Getting ready for a big night tonight. #Espys


I wonder if Lebron will be there as well?


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> He must be in Miami, Ohio cause its been cloudy and rainy here all day
> 
> 
> I wonder if Lebron will be there as well?


Dude WTF! You want Bosh to be traded!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!

(reference to your name)


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

^^ seriously I noticed that yesterday, it's been bad luck W2B, do we need to start a petition thread!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Just be happy I chose it over Wade2Bron


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> ByTimReynolds Mike Miller to WHBQ Radio in Memphis: We're waiting on one thing ... we'll have it done. (As I told you last night, people.)


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> IraHeatBeat A high-ankle sprain sustained while working out and playing ball has Heat point guard Mario Chalmers in a cast for two to four weeks.


...


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

In cast? That can't be good...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

We can easily replace him with Keyon Dooling.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Ira made it seem as though Joel will definitely be back.

Per I-blog:



> # That also is when the Heat can begin negotiating a new deal with Joel Anthony, the only of the Heat’s 2009-10 players to maintain his Bird Rights.
> # And then that deal will happen, too.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Based on Dwyane's comments that we don't need a vet PG, and the importance of size, anyone think our roster might look something like this?


Chalmers - Beverley
Wade - Hasbrouck/Butler
James - Miller - Jones
Bosh - Haslem - Howard - Varnado
Anthony - Ilgausakas - Magloire - Pittman


I lot of bigs, but I feel more comfortable with that balance, considering injury potential as well. Butler is interchangeable with either of the rookie PGs (Beverly/Hasbrouck), probably joining the roster when he's ready to contribute. 

I'd rather have a better defender than Jones, but Bell has priced himself out of our range, and it seems we're already moving toward Jones. His shooting will be vital, though.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I like that lineup a lot. I'd drop Magloire and add Arroyo as the starter at PG and that roster is pretty much championship contender ready.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Smithian said:


> I like that lineup a lot. I'd drop Magloire and add Arroyo as the starter at PG and that roster is pretty much championship contender ready.


i wouldn't drop Magliore...the odd man out should be Varnado (off to Europe) Don't forget we also have Robert Dozier (injured) a player deemed to have outplayed Dorell Wright per Ira Winderbag.


----------



## sknydave

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Plus we need him to shove people if they commit a hard foul on any of the big 3


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Smithian said:


> I like that lineup a lot. I'd drop Magloire and add Arroyo as the starter at PG and that roster is pretty much championship contender ready.


Way to go Smithi, that was my alternate (and perhaps preferred) line up. What made me swap out Arroyo for Magloire: 1) Wade. He's said we don't need to add a vet PG. This is either due to his confidence in the youth (Beverley, Hasbrouck, Chalmers), or more likely, his confidence in the handle of himself, James, and Miller. Also, with Bosh on board and the likelihood of much of the offense running through him, a true point will be even less necessary. Reason 2) Also Wade. Ira and M-Wallace have stated repeatedly that Wade wants Magloire back. What Wade wants, Wade gets.

Mags enforcer-status will be a luxury for this team. We need body guards. He's not only ideal there, but he might be our best defensive rebounder, too. We're going to need to throw a ton of big bodies at the Lakers and Celtics. All of our bigs have glaring flaws, so why not bring as many as possible? I'm fine either way.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

True about stashing Varnado in Europe. I'd think he'd be the odd-man out, too.

When and what did Ira say about Wright/Dozier? I don't remember that. Vastly different skill-sets any way.

Hopefully Pittman appears ready by training camp. He can't be stashed in Europe. We need Heat trainers working him daily.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Pittman seems like he is a year away at best, Heat conditioning doesn't happen overnight.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> KingJames
> 
> Just got done working out at my High School St.V.


Good. This guy needs to work on his game if he expects to make the starting line up. Also good to see he's been able to go back home already.



PoetLaureate said:


> Pittman seems like he is a year away at best, Heat conditioning doesn't happen overnight.


I realize that, but going by how much weight Q lost last off-season, and the notion that Pittman clearly has more excess fat to dissolve, it seems the Heat believe Pittman can at least contribute in some facet this season. I can't see him not being on the roster unless they feel he's a true failure of a pick.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Well, not just conditioning but skill-wise I don't know if he's quite up to par. Maybe he's just had a bad couple of summer league games to start, hopefully he will do much better today.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



PoetLaureate said:


> Well, not just conditioning but skill-wise I don't know if he's quite up to par. Maybe he's just had a bad couple of summer league games to start, hopefully he will do much better today.


I don't think he was bad at all last night. I saw a lot of things that I liked.

Varnado I can't see making the roster. He has been terribad.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Pittman and Varnado are just getting used to the game. Give them some time to adjust.

I have no doubt Pitt will be on the roster. He may not play much, but he'll have a full year of Heat conditioning under his belt and be ready to go.

Varnado may be Europe bound, but I like his skillset.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Anyone catch Bill Simmons on LeBatard today? He basically backed off his earlier stance on the Heat and said he changed his mind once Mike Miller signed. LeBatard's response, "You changed your mind when they signed Mike Miller!?" LOL


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Lebron's name was mentioned by Seth Myers in his monologue at the ESPY's and it was booed. Looks like L.A's is ready for the rivalry


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Jace said:


> True about stashing Varnado in Europe. I'd think he'd be the odd-man out, too.
> 
> When and what did Ira say about Wright/Dozier? I don't remember that. Vastly different skill-sets any way.
> 
> Hopefully Pittman appears ready by training camp. He can't be stashed in Europe. We need Heat trainers working him daily.


http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2009/aug/10/dozier-spurns-miami-for-greek-team/


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> STEIN_LINE_HQ Just filed to ESPN.com: Raja Bell will not be meeting with Kobe Bryant after all ... because Bell has been snapped up Utah
> 
> STEIN_LINE_HQ Sources say Jazz put hard press on Bell -- who has played for Jerry Sloan before -- and offered three-year deal worth nearly $10 million 10 minutes ago via UberTwitter


Wow.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

reefmaestro


> Miami Heat: Mike Miller and many other NBA free
> agents lining up for Miami Heat - South Florida Su.. http://bit.ly/d0YtEW


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Here's an interview with Mike Miller from today on a Memphis radio station.

http://www.sports56whbq.com/listen.php

He's in Miami and says the deal should be done and signed by tomorrow.

Said he even helped recruit UD to re-sign so I have no idea where those rumors came from last night.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Wonder what number he'll wear.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Jamaal was an end of the bench guy last year. He played in 36 games and only in a total of 359 minutes. Scrub time, basically. Those minutes this coming year should be saved for playing Pittman and Varnado and seeing which guy earns an invitation for more minutes. Jamaal Magloire was a good asset two years ago but last year was little more than a decaying body on the bench who gave us some laughs every once in a while. The playoffs when we were mauled down low all series by the Celtics and chose not to play him except for 5 total minutes should tell you all you need to know.

A single minute played by Jamaal Magloire next year while Pittman or Jarvis is on the bench would be very disappointing.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Smithian said:


> Jamaal was an end of the bench guy last year. He played in 36 games and only in a total of 359 minutes. Scrub time, basically. Those minutes this coming year should be saved for playing Pittman and Varnado and seeing which guy earns an invitation for more minutes. Jamaal Magloire was a good asset two years ago but last year was little more than a decaying body on the bench who gave us some laughs every once in a while. The playoffs when we were mauled down low all series by the Celtics and chose not to play him except for 5 total minutes should tell you all you need to know.
> 
> A single minute played by Jamaal Magloire next year while Pittman or Jarvis is on the bench would be very disappointing.


Well Varnado probably won't be on the bench anyway so there's no reason to be disappointed.

Magloire is a big body with six fouls. You need him for situations like Dwight Howard and other big centers. He serves a purpose.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Adam said:


> Well Varnado probably won't be on the bench anyway so there's no reason to be disappointed.
> 
> Magloire is a big body with six fouls. You need him for situations like Dwight Howard and other big centers. He serves a purpose.


Agreed


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah, id like to keep the Big Cat around for another year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'm hoping for Dampier. Jamaal, if we cant get Dampier.

Dampier
Rasual
Keyon


That would be a nice way to round out our roster.

Still missing a defensive minded wing though. Matt Barnes would fill that need.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Already signed with Utah apparently for like 20 mill in 3 years. Crazy.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Adam said:


> Well Varnado probably won't be on the bench anyway so there's no reason to be disappointed.
> 
> Magloire is a big body with six fouls. You need him for situations like Dwight Howard and other big centers. He serves a purpose.


Again, what last year makes us believe we'd use him? He was awful at times. He played FIVE minutes in the playoffs! And that was the blowout game! He has no use. Sadly I bet we bring him back instead of throwing a young body on the bench in his place. I'd rather toss Robert Dozier on the bench and see if he has any bite than continue to let Jamaal decay before our very eyes. Guys, he's old, old guys decline fast. Jamaal has declined since his first year here.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Smithian said:


> Again, what last year makes us believe we'd use him? He was awful at times. He played FIVE minutes in the playoffs! And that was the blowout game! He has no use. Sadly I bet we bring him back instead of throwing a young body on the bench in his place. I'd rather toss Robert Dozier on the bench and see if he has any bite than continue to let Jamaal decay before our very eyes. Guys, he's old, old guys decline fast. Jamaal has declined since his first year here.


You're not processing this end of the bench thing properly. He's not supposed to play. He's insurance. He's a big package of six fouls. That's his purpose. Just like Shelden Williams was for Boston this year.

Robert Dozier is a SF/PF and a scrub. He is not a big body center.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> m33m It's official! Thanks to the Miami Heat Organization, Mr. Arison, Pat Riley, the fans and the players that made this happen!


Finally. Welcome to Miami, Mike :cheers:


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

About damn time haha.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> mousebudden Good morning .... i'm taking my talents downstairs 2 get breakfast. #nobodycaresTweet


:laugh:

Joe Budden (a rapper, for those not familiar with him) is having fun with the whole 'I'm taking my talents...' thing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> Matt_Barnes22 2maro is the day. I will let my fans know where I'm going to sign. Its gonna SURPRISE you!!!! Keep it locked..


Supposedly its between Dallas, Boston, Lakers, and us :whoknows:



> SherrodbCSN Just got off w 2 diff sources who each said the #Celtics unlikely to get Matt Barnes. Dallas, LAL and ... u got it, Miami, the favs now.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Wade on 790 the Ticket now..If not us, hopefully he goes to Dallas


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah, Wade and Zo made the rounds today promoting The Summer Groove.


----------



## LamarButler

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Hmm... 

A. Sherrod Blakely also said "Boston in the home stretch for Matt Barnes" not too long ago.

I'm real conflicted right now.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Absolutely hilarious LeBron James video: hWo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7xlzLOZH5c


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=5382743

I like this guy. "I don't blame Lebron James."


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*






Apologize if it's been posted already. Awesome.


Regarding Jamal vs. Dozier: I don't think Robert has a future here, so I'd think that would be a waste of time. As stated, Magloire serves a purpose even by riding the bench. We'll need him as insurance, for foul trouble or injuries. Not to mention, a certain match-up could call for him needing to be brought in for defensive or rebounding purposes. I think many of us felt last year that he was undeservedly, quickly reduced to a non-existent role. Spoelstra clearly had it in his head from the start of the season that he wanted Joel to be the main back up, probably for developmental purposes. Jamal could still play, and was in fact better than Joel the previous season.

This year, without JO (I know Z was added, but c'mon) Jamal will be even more needed. This team needs enforcers. No reason to let one go unless there is a clear-cut, ready to perform player in the way. Varnado and Dozier don't keep him off this roster, IMO.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I like the idea of bringing 'Sual back and having a new version of the Butler Brothers, but does anyone feel like we could use an athletic wing off the bench? Is Rodney Carney the best available in that mold? I was really hoping Dorell would stay, he would've worked extremely well with LeBron and Wade. Those 3, Miller, and Bosh would make a nasty large/small line-up. I think MM will provide similar contributions to Dorell last year, but with even better shooting and less athleticism, obviously.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Carney would be Dorell without the handle.

I'd rather Sual to be honest. He's familiar with the system and the better shooter.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah I just meant athletically. Clearly we're not getting another SF with handle/athleticism like that any time soon.

I'd definitely take Rasual over Carney. Especially considering that dunk-on-dunk-on sequence with he and Wade a few seasons ago.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*










Good luck to Mike in Minnesota. He's gonna Caron Butler us next year, I can tell. But we had to do it for greater team balance. Mike was probably never gonna be happy here being the 4th-5th best player on this team.

I'll be keeping tabs on his development.


----------



## sknydave

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

What number is chalmers going to wear?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

#15.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Beasley looking like he don't wanna be there already. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Here are some D-Wade and Zo interviews from today 






:laugh: at Dwyane when Paul starts reading that letter they wrote to Dan Gilbert 

D-Wade on with Sid Rosenberg

D-Wade on with Jason Jackson


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Adam said:


> Here's my biggest request: DO NOT WASTE TIME ON LEBRON!
> 
> First, I think he will draw out the process by visiting every single destination, including the Clippers and New York and New Jersey. We need to move fast and if we waste time we could lose a more realistic option.
> 
> Second, he can seriously screw us on purpose. Hypothetically, let's say he and Bosh both agree to come to Miami on a handshake agreement. Miami will have to salary dump Beasley and Cook to get the necessary cash to sign him and then he could back out. If you are in the same conference and you see Dwyane Wade getting help in Amare/Bosh and you knew you didn't want to play there but knew you could play this trick to cost them some assets don't you think you may do it? "Hey, I may come to Miami," Miami frees up cap space before LeBron says, "Nah, I'm gonna stick here in Cleveland."
> 
> I would make my pitch to LeBron and if he leaves without signing then he's done. Move forward like he said no.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

:laugh:! Keaf - so glad we drafted you.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

^:laugh:


----------



## 76ersFan11

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Here are some D-Wade and Zo interviews from today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: at Dwyane when Paul starts reading that letter they wrote to Dan Gilbert
> 
> D-Wade on with Sid Rosenberg
> 
> D-Wade on with Jason Jackson



I wanna move to Miami.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



LetUsPlay said:


> I want this done effective immediately.


I think someone hacked my account for that post..  

No, but that just shows exactly how unrealistic this situation was!


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Awkward moment when Kahn lifted up Beas' hat when he started talking. I think Mike will have fun for at least a year, leading his team in earned salary, and perhaps points, while teaming up with buddy and draft mate K-Love. Somehow I feel like he'll work well in the triangle. Wesley Johnson would seem to compliment him.

Not a pretty situation over there, though.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*










Didn't know LeBron had 6 fingers on his left hand. All the more room for championship rings. He really is the chosen one.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

:laugh:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



FX™ said:


> I think someone hacked my account for that post..
> 
> No, but that just shows exactly how unrealistic this situation was!


Gotta keep your word man...


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Here's to hoping Matt Barnes chooses Miami today. :drums::meditate:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'm kinda late but to answer the athleticism issue... with Wade and Bron on the team playing most of the minutes, do we really need an athletic bench player? Hell, Bosh isn't too bad athleticism wise either for his position.

Have you guys seen this? Ouch....


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

PDcavsinsider


> LeBron the recruiter has new target, sources say:
> Jawad Williams. He's a restricted free agent tho & Cavs interested in bringing him back.
> 16 minutes ago via TweetDeck


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sn5p71bh89s
Miami making rounds in the rap game featuring The GAME "M.I.A"


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

The games from LA :O... Yeah Drake had a line about them too


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

So who else is extremely happy about all the backlash? I don't think there is going to be any worry about complacency, especially from Lebron as he is getting brutalized by the media for "quitting" in game 5 and all that nonsense. I hope he is ready to unleash hell next season, it will be awesome to watch.


----------



## S.jR.

*Penny Hardaway Wants To Play For Heat*



> Jul 16, 2010 12:00 PM EST
> Penny Hardaway says he wants to compete for a roster spot on the Heat heading into the 2010-11 season.
> 
> "Mentally I was retired and physically I was retired. I was playing recreational ball," Hardaway said on "The Bottom Line Sports Show."
> 
> "But when the decision happened with Chris Bosh and LeBron, I felt like I could really be good in that system."
> 
> Hardaway last played for the NBA in Miami in 2007.
> 
> "I can understand where Michael Jordan was coming from coming out of retirement a couple times, I can understand where Brett Favre is right now," Hardaway said. "When you still have something in the tank it's really hard to let it go."
> 
> Via Orlando Sentinel
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archi...ardaway_wants_to_play_for_heat/#ixzz0trdl60R4


07? That's some serious ring chasing..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Doubt that'll happen, we got way better offers.. Unless like Riley adds him as a favor


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

He was done in '07 and he wants to try out 3 years later? Wow, hang 'em up, Penny. Its time.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I say give him a physical. If he can prove he's in shape(he may be doing better with a couple years off)and has some handles left, nothing wrong with a 15th man who is a 6'7 facilitator with a high BBall IQ at minimum salary.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

It would be wrong to have him take up the spot that would likely go to young guys like Varnado or Butler though.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I agree, but the fact is if we're overloading on veterans like Magloire, might as well fill the bench up with decaying bodies.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> Matt_Barnes22 Couple new teams just jumped n2 the game, so I'm sorry 2 say ima have 2 get back 2 you. Ill let yall know something with in the nxt few days


I doubt he'll sign here, but having a defensive minded wing player would be great. We dont have that at the moment.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

If Raja Bell can get $10mill I dont see why Barnes cant. We could always sell get a ring and cash in next summer, but thats doubtful with a possible lockout in 2012.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Smithian said:


> I say give him a physical. If he can prove he's in shape(he may be doing better with a couple years off)and has some handles left, nothing wrong with a 15th man who is a 6'7 facilitator with a high BBall IQ at minimum salary.


Penny has been out of the league for 3 years, and he turns 39 in 2 days.

Pass!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Riley on Mike Miller



> IraHeatBeat Riley on finally inking Mike Miller: "From the first moment that we met Mike on July 1, it seemed like it would be a match made in heaven."
> 
> IraHeatBeat More Riley on Mike Miller: "We consider him to be the finest perimeter shooter in the NBA. But also he is a multi-faceted player."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Pittman will not be going overseas as he has signed with the Heat..


> IraHeatBeat Heat announces it has signed second-round pick Dexter Pittman. Nothing on other two second-round pick, Da'Sean Butler and Jarvis Varnado.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> IraHeatBeat The hits just keep on coming. Joel Anthony re-signed. Suddenly this roster has eight players under contract, with Howard and Z to follow.


Welcome back, Joel! :woot:


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Smithian is busy starting a new celebration thread just for Joel


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

C - Anthony/Big-Z/Pittman
PF - Bosh/Haslem
SF - Bron/Miller
SG - Wade/Miller
PG - Chalmers

Dooling, Williams, Barnes and Butler are still out there.


----------



## Drk Element

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Welcome back, Joel! :woot:


are they talking about Juwan Howard?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Drk Element said:


> are they talking about Juwan Howard?


Yeah, all signs point to him signing as well.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*










Supposedly Artest has nothing to do with it.

Still kinda funny.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah, Ron tweeted saying he had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Joel signed on for 5yrs..


> IraHeatBeat Unlike the minimums that will follow, Joel Anthony got a real contact, roughly $18 million over five years.


Good for him.


> IraHeatBeat Not only are Ilgauskas and Juwan Howard likely to get done over the weekend, but it seems a lock that Jamaal Magloire also is coming back.


Good to see the team bodyguard will return as well 

Riley on Joel...


> "This contract with Joel Anthony is a testament to the man who is second to none, who has worked hard and deserved this," Riley said. "We felt that what he has done over the last couple of years in developing his game, his body and his knowledge warrants this reward.
> 
> "If other NBA non-drafted free agents want a prototype to follow, Joel Anthony is that man."


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Good for Joel. I haven't been his biggest fan the last 2 years but I never questioned his defensive capabities. With the team Pat has created, Joel fits in perfectly. And I'm also happy to see big cat might come back. Who else will swing elbows and bust heads?


----------



## 76ersFan11

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

As a bandwagoner, what has Joel Anthony done/his development. Sounds like he's a Heat fan favorite. Much like Jrue was for us last year.


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Here's to Joel starting many fastbreaks with his shotblocking ability. If he has learned how to catch the ball and position better for rebounds that contract is going to end up being a steal. At the very least he will always be one of the top shotblockers in the NBA.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

IraHeatBeat


> For spots left. Figure one wing (Rasual, Flip,
> Stackhouse, Barnes?), perhaps 2 PGs (Arroyo plus one), maybe a project like Da'Sean Butler.
> 14 minutes ago via web


:combust:



> IraHeatBeat By Saturday, the Heat should have 11 under contract:
> Wade, LeBron, Bosh, Haslem, Miller, Juwan, Z, Chalmers, Anthony, Pittman and Magloire.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



76ersFan11 said:


> As a bandwagoner, what has Joel Anthony done/his development. Sounds like he's a Heat fan favorite. Much like Jrue was for us last year.


His shot blocking and interior D are sick...the rest of his game is pretty blah. If he can improve his rebounding he should be a very good fit for us at starting C.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah, he's a good defender, with a great build for a center.

No offensive game. He put up 4 ppg in college I believe.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



PoetLaureate said:


> Smithian is busy starting a new celebration thread just for Joel












In all seriousness, aside from having signed a banger like Brendan Haywood, Joel Anthony is the perfect option going forward for this team at center. By far. He's a perfect fit. And I'm perfectly willing to defend that point.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I feel that Bosh needs more beef next to him. I'd love to say that Joel is the perfect fit but I feel that Bosh needs a legit 7fter next to him. We'll see. I hope Joel will be our Perkins. On paper it might work but in practice I dunno, I just don't think he is big enough. It's not even his offense I question. It is how he can handle the big man in the paint so that Bosh can do his job.

Although now with Wade AND Lebron on the team, bosh shouldn't need to focus so much on offense and can focus more on D, which he proves he can do very well in the olympics. Can't wait!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> I feel that Bosh needs more beef next to him. I'd love to say that Joel is the perfect fit but I feel that Bosh needs a legit 7fter next to him. We'll see. I hope Joel will be our Perkins. On paper it might work but in practice I dunno, I just don't think he is big enough. It's not even his offense I question. It is how he can handle the big man in the paint so that Bosh can do his job.
> 
> Although now with Wade AND Lebron on the team, bosh shouldn't need to focus so much on offense and can focus more on D, which he proves he can do very well in the olympics. Can't wait!


Don't get it twisted, Joel does intimidate opposing player not only with his shot blocking ability but with his often overlooked strength. He is an ox of a player. I would prefer a Garret Siler than Juwan Howard but that's just me. A younger, hungrier guy who can couple his will for success with the physical ability to enable such success. Howard might have the will but at 37 does he have the physical capability in a 82 game season to enable that will?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Zo, Hakeem Olajuwon, Moses Malone and Bill Russell were all 6'9/6'10...Big Ben was 6'7. Im not saying Anthony is anywhere near their talent level, but its funny when people claim that you have to be a 7 footer.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Let's look at what we have here:
*Bold* indicates signed
_Italics_ indicates potential signee
*C*- *Joel/Big Z/Magliore/*_G.Siler_ *INACTIVE*: *Pittman*

*PF*- *Bosh/Udonis/Howard*

*SF*- *LeBron/(Miller)/*_Barnes_/ _RButler_ /_JJones_

*SG*- *DWade/Miller/* _RButler_ *INACTIVE*: _DButler_

*PG*- *Chalmers/*_Hasbrouck_ (guard that shoots 50% from the field)/ _Arroyo_

*SHIP*: _Varnado_, _Beverley_

1.*Wade*
2.*Lebron*
3.*Bosh*
4.*Miller*
5.*Haslem*
6.*Big Z*
7.*Chalmers*
8.*Joel*
9.*Pittman**
10.Open(_Siler_)
11. Open (_Hasbrouck/Arroyo/Keyon Dooling/JWILL_)
12. Open (_MBarnes/RButler/James Jones_)
13. Open 
INACTIVES
14. Open (*Pittman**)
15. Open (_DButler_)


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> TheJaxShow The @MiamiHEAT announced today that they have signed free agent center Zydrunas Ilgauskas


Juwan, backup PG and another wing player up next.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I was all for a Juwan Howard when I thought we were going to hold try outs to fill up our frontcourt. Now that we retained Haslem and Joel along with signing Big Z, I would prefer us put Jarvis Varnado in that spot. He can play PF and C.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Varnado is definitely a long shot to make the team now. He cannot play C. He is way too light. He even looks small at PF


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Smithian said:


> I was all for a Juwan Howard when I thought we were going to hold try outs to fill up our frontcourt. Now that we retained Haslem and Joel along with signing Big Z, I would prefer us put Jarvis Varnado in that spot. He can play PF and C.


He had his chance in summer league. Now he needs to go overseas and put in a lot of work for a few years if he wants to make the NBA.

Players with the best chance to make the team from the summer league roster are Randolph, Hasbrouck, and Beverley.

I think Hasbrouck has probably won himself a roster spot with his play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

According to Ira, Arroyo and Jamaal are on the verge of re-signing


> IraHeatBeat Don't sell short the Heat's comeback trail. Carlos Arroyo appears to also be closing in on a Heat deal, along with Jamaal Magloire.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

^Ya, I'm a lot happier with Arroyo than I would have been with JWill. Team is shaping up exactly like I had hoped.

I think James Jones and Hasbrouck will be next.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I think they'll take the Hasbrouck/P-Bev fight for the 15th spot to training camp and preseason


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> I think they'll take the Hasbrouck/P-Bev fight for the 15th spot to training camp and preseason


You think Beverley is fighting for a 15th man spot? Seriously? Our starting PG will be Carlos Arroyo. The battle will be backup PG between Patrick Beverley and Mario Chalmers.

:starwars:


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Bosh...Haslem...Howard
Anthony...Ilgauskas...Magloire...Pittman

Why the fork are they signing all these big men?

I know they're trying to match the Lakers' size, but you can't play all these stiffs on the court at the same time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

6 fouls a piece. That is all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

1. Wade
2. Lebron
3. Bosh
4. Miller
5. Haslem
6. Big Z
7. Chalmers
8. Joel
9. Pittman
10. Arroyo
11. Jamaal
12. Da'Sean Butler
13. 
14. 
15. 

I think they keep Butler on the squad so the Heat can be the ones to do all his rehab.

So that leaves 3 spots. 1 will be filled by a vet. wing player. 

That leaves 2 spots. 1 will be filled by either P-Bev or Hasbrouck. I just can't see both making it. We own P-Bev's rights for another 2 years so maybe him going to a lower level European team and getting more playing time at PG would do him good.

That would leave 1 spot that the Heat dont have to fill if they dont want to.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'm hoping to see Pittman suit up and Mags in a suit though


----------



## Drk Element

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> 1. Wade
> 2. Lebron
> 3. Bosh
> 4. Miller
> 5. Haslem
> 6. Big Z
> 7. Chalmers
> 8. Joel
> 9. Pittman
> 10. Arroyo
> 11. Jamaal
> 12. Da'Sean Butler
> 13.
> 14.
> 15.
> 
> I think they keep Butler on the squad so the Heat can be the ones to do all his rehab.
> 
> So that leaves 3 spots. 1 will be filled by a vet. wing player.
> 
> That leaves 2 spots. 1 will be filled by either P-Bev or Hasbrouck. I just can't see both making it. We own P-Bev's rights for another 2 years so maybe him going to a lower level European team and getting more playing time at PG would do him good.
> 
> That would leave 1 spot that the Heat dont have to fill if they dont want to.


James Jones will most likely take the wing spot.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Roster is filling up nicely. 

Agreed, staff rates Butler highly - so i'd say we keep him local for the rehab etc.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Roster is indeed shaping up well I admit I was very, very worried at the start of things that we wouldnt be able to get anyone good around these guys, but we've managed it. 

I dont think anyone actually realises just how good this team will be though..LeBron carried a team of nobodies to #1 seed, now he has Wade and Bosh, a player better than pretty much everyone on his Cavs (Miller), a roleplayer as good as most of that team (Haslem), and Z, Joel, etc. It's going to be an awesome season, cannot wait.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

IraHeatBeat James Jones tells Sun Sentinel he will re-sign with the Heat and be back for 2010-11 season.
6 minutes ago


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

So with JJ that will be 13 spots locked in.

1. Wade
2. Lebron
3. Bosh
4. Miller
5. Haslem
6. Big Z
7. Chalmers
8. Joel
9. Pittman
10. Arroyo- pending
11. Jamaal- pending
12. JJ- pending
13. Juwan- pending 
14.
15.


----------



## Drk Element

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> So with JJ that will be 12 spots locked in.
> 
> 1. Wade
> 2. Lebron
> 3. Bosh
> 4. Miller
> 5. Haslem
> 6. Big Z
> 7. Chalmers
> 8. Joel
> 9. Pittman
> 10. Arroyo
> 11. Jamaal
> 12. JJ
> 13.
> 14.
> 15.


I think you're also forgetting Juwan Howard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yup. Just added him.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

We need a wing defender. Somebody who's only a pest. Miller, Wade, and Bron are all looking to score. We need a guy who will come in and get under somebody's skin.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Adam said:


> We need a wing defender. Somebody who's only a pest. Miller, Wade, and Bron are all looking to score. We need a guy who will come in and get under somebody's skin.


Barnes and Dooling would be nice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Adam said:


> We need a wing defender. Somebody who's only a pest. Miller, Wade, and Bron are all looking to score. We need a guy who will come in and get under somebody's skin.


Yeah, that's why Bell would've been so nice. He does both. Oh well. Cant blame him for going for the money.



> Free agent forward James Jones said Sunday he has agreed to rejoin the Heat, giving the team another skilled perimeter shooter.
> 
> The Heat bought out the last three years of Jones' contract on June 30, but Jones said he always thought there was a possibility he would return.
> 
> Jones will earn the $1 million veteran's minimum this season, combined with the $1.5 million buyout sum he is owed for the upcoming season. Jones passed up more money elsewhere. San Antonio reportedly was interested in giving him part of its $6 million mid-level exception.
> 
> ``I still feel I have unfinished business here,'' said Jones, who played limited minutes last season. ``The opportunity to win a championship was too much to pass up. Hopefully, the minutes will be there and I will make teams pay.''
> 
> Jones said he was given no assurances about playing time and will accept his role regardless. With Jones, center Jamaal Magloire and point guard Carlos Arroyo all expected to be re-signed, the Heat will have 13 players under contract. That group includes Dwyane Wade, LeBron James, Chris Bosh, Udonis Haslem, Mike Miller, Zydrunas Ilgauskas, rookie Dexter Pittman, Joel Anthony and Mario Chalmers. Free agent Juwan Howard is also expected to sign.
> 
> That would leave the Heat with two open roster spots that would leave them below the NBA's maximum of 15.
> 
> Read more: http://www.miamiherald.com/2010/07/18/1736108/forward-james-jones-to-resign.html#ixzz0u3itZvMQ


8 of the 15 from last years team is back. 9 if Hasbrouck makes it. Funny how that worked out.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Adam said:


> We need a wing defender. Somebody who's only a pest. Miller, Wade, and Bron are all looking to score. We need a guy who will come in and get under somebody's skin.


That's Beverley against every guard we'll play.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Smithian said:


> That's Beverley against every guard we'll play.


You want a rookie (who played in Europe last year) to be the perimeter stopper on a championship team? To make matters worse hes only 6'1 180lbs...which means he can only guard PG's and little combo guards!

In 2006 we had Payton/Posey to fill that role...maybe someone will get released at the deadline?


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Super Friends said:


> You want a rookie (who played in Europe last year) to be the perimeter stopper on a championship team? To make matters worse hes only 6'1 180lbs...which means he can only guard PG's and little combo guards!
> 
> In 2006 we had Payton/Posey to fill that role...maybe someone will get released at the deadline?


It happens every year.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Super Friends said:


> You want a rookie (who played in Europe last year) to be the perimeter stopper on a championship team? To make matters worse hes only 6'1 180lbs...which means he can only guard PG's and little combo guards!
> 
> In 2006 we had Payton/Posey to fill that role...maybe someone will get released at the deadline?


No, I don't, but I'm saying he'll be a pest against every guard we play this year not named Kobe, Vince Carter, or Joe Johnson. If the opposing guard isn't 6'6 or 6'7, Beverley can guard them. He guarded more than a few 6'4 or 6'5 guys while a Razorback. He'll be a very good guy for 10 minutes a game to chase around opposing PGs and 2-guards. He'll bring a lot of energy and grit defensively off the bench.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Dare I say it...Khouba? :laugh:

Nope, can't do it with a straight face.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Yeah, that's why Bell would've been so nice. He does both. Oh well. Cant blame him for going for the money.
> 
> 
> 
> 8 of the 15 from last years team is back. 9 if Hasbrouck makes it. Funny how that worked out.


Haha great point, yet of the other like 6-7 we manage to add Bosh and LeBron James.. Wow


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*










I actually laughed at that.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

:funny:


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

You guys are by far the coolest fanbase...all these goofballs are running around with cockamamie posts with idiotic logic and none of you have flipped out yet..proves you deserve it. 

What's sad is it's just starting, wait 'til the first time they hit the bad moments all teams do, it's gonna be a madhouse on here.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

It's testing me, I gotta say...:laugh:

Still - why do we need to flip out? They're only jealous. I love the Laker fans hating on it though, I think that's the funniest.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I wouldn't encourage that but I'm sure at some points it's trying.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade County said:


> It's testing me, I gotta say...:laugh:
> 
> Still - why do we need to flip out? They're only jealous. I love the Laker fans hating on it though, I think that's the funniest.


I'm not hating; I've been saying bring it on since it happened. I'm excited as **** for the regular season.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

There's really nothing we can say until the season starts so I'm just waiting.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Dre™ said:


> You guys are by far the coolest fanbase...all these goofballs are running around with cockamamie posts with idiotic logic and none of you have flipped out yet..proves you deserve it.
> 
> What's sad is it's just starting, wait 'til the first time they hit the bad moments all teams do, it's gonna be a madhouse on here.


If you ain't great, they don't hate.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Basel said:


> I'm not hating; I've been saying bring it on since it happened. I'm excited as **** for the regular season.


Sorry Basel, I meant to say _particular_ Laker fans. There are plenty that have class, such as your good self.

It's gonna be a great year that's for sure.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

reefmaestro


> Ur murderous conjecture against the Heat will never
> end as u attempt to sway the sentiments of people with ur opinion rather than facts.


@KBerg_CBS



> @KBerg_CBS If journalists were held to some form of Hypocratic Oath, u my pathetic excuse for a journalist has broken it time & time again


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> Editor's Note: Because of a transcription error, an earlier version of this story contained an incorrect quote from Dwyane Wade. The full and accurate version of the quote is contained in this story. We deeply regret the error.


http://nba.fanhouse.com/2010/07/18/heat-supporting-cast-has-become-better-than-expected

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/story/13651163/jordan-shares-his-disappointment-of-heat-big-3?tag=coverlist_footer;coverlist_photo_content


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Of course Jordan is gonna hate on the Heat trio, he's the owner of the bobcats


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Is there any video evidence out there that Dwyane Wade truly didn't make a 9/11 comparison? Because right now a quick Google search shows the media is running with this story as truth. Even after the correction.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yup, he said "World Trade". People will overreact, but it's still a very dumb and very low class comparison.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Heat officially re-sign Jamaal 


> "Re-signing Jamaal is a testament to his work ethic and his desire to win," Heat President Pat Riley said. "Over the past two seasons in Miami, he has been an asset to this team, in terms of being a role model for our younger players, with his professionalism and his strong locker room presence."


Also, D-Wade is on Leno tonight.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

KingJames


> The biggest mistake you can make in life is fearing
> that you will make one! STOP! Everyone makes mistakes! Just live & learn!
> 3 minutes ago via UberTwitter


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Mike Miller's teleconference was today. Here are some of his answers from it.



> SedanoShow MM: specific role hasn't been defined, but expects to be a 6th man and relishes the role
> 
> SedanoShow MM: It took a lot of commitments & sacrifice froma lot of people to get to this point w/ team and looking forward to it
> 
> SedanoShow MM: talking to UD for 6 or 7 yrs about playin together & excited to play w/ him. 1 of his best friends. Got unfinished biz from college days
> 
> SedanoShow MM: Should be a lot of looks. defense has to be accountable where we (shooters are). Our job to make shots & make it easy 4 LBJ & Wade
> 
> SedanoShow MM: (Other than shoot)I can reb my position I can create off dribble, relieving them of ball handling duties w/out makin em work whole court
> 
> SedanoShow MM: Hasn't paid attention to the opinions. We have responsibility & pressure on us
> 
> SedanoShow MM: (Heat D Philosophy) Def oriented basketball team, I have no problem w/that, I'll do whatever it takes. We need to rebound defensively.
> 
> SedanoShow Spoke to JWill yesterday. It has to work for both sides. See what happens


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat officially re-sign Jamaal
> 
> 
> Also, D-Wade is on Leno tonight.


Now we have two enforcers in Haslem/Magloire to lay the wood!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> KingJames


Whatsup with that? is he regretting his decision or something..hmm


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Of course not :laugh:

Most of his tweets are of the inspirational kind. Kind of annoying actually


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

JJ signing is now official


> "We are happy to bring back James Jones, whose abilities on and off the court epitomize what the Heat organization stands for," Heat President Pat Riley said of the University of Miami product and Southwest Ranches resident. "He is a consummate professional and a proven 3-point threat that will help stretch the floor.
> 
> "As our roster fills out, his ability to shoot the ball will be a valuable asset."


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'm still quietly hoping for that JWill reunion. 

Love the enforcer role of Haslem/Magloire, i'm sure Pittman could do that role also, kid is huge.

JJ - I dont think we've really seen the real JJ these past few years. I doubt he gets much burn anyway, but if all he has to do is sit in the corner and drain a trey a game, that's fine.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Keyon Dooling just signed a 2 yr deal with the Bucks.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Arroyo is still the most likely to come back, but JWill's the better shooter and has played in the Finals before.

Either way, they probably won't get a ton of burn.


----------



## 77AJ

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Ummm yeah, LeBron James, Chris Bosh, and Dwyane Wade all play for the Miami Heat. I still have to pinch myself sometimes to make sure I'm not dreaming. 

carry on.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

^ Indeed - I get a similar feeling.

Matt Barnes is off to Toronto. Dooling is off to Milwaukee.

CJ Watson to Chicago.

All good, cheap players.


----------



## 77AJ

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade County said:


> ^ Indeed - I get a similar feeling.
> 
> Matt Barnes is off to Toronto. Dooling is off to Milwaukee.
> 
> CJ Watson to Chicago.
> 
> All good, cheap players.


cheers mate -

I was really hoping Miami could snag Barnes, and Watson is a great player, I really liked his game in Golden State. 

It will be interesting to see what remaining vets Miami gets to round out the team. Super excited about this team, and year over all in the NBA.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Wade is on Leno. He look like he stole a jacket out of Prince's closet :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Is it this jacket?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

You can see it here


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Whoah...Dwyane...that's loud...


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

what he say, i forgot!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

He talked about where he grew up, he did a little rap, spoke about where he was when Lebron announced, how he got a text right before "the decision" about Lebron choosing Miami. Asked about Dan Gilbert and his letter ripping Lebron, and they showed him different billboards that the Heat could use with the big 3, the best one saying "Miami Heat: Even with only one of these 3 we can beat the Clippers ).

that's about it. Im sure it'll be on yt at some point or just wait for tomorrow and watch it on NBC.com.

He's also gonna be on Kimmel on Thursday.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Damn, DWade is doin the PR rounds...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*Rick Ross’ Reaction To LeBron’s Decision*










:laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> *Rick Ross’ Reaction To LeBron’s Decision*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> After an impressive NBA Summer League stint earlier this month, the former Augusta State All-American center could find himself playing alongside the trio of superstars with the Miami Heat. [Garrett]Siler is receiving interest for the team's veterans camp in late September. "Miami really wants me," he said. "Summer League went pretty good. With the time provided, I did my thing."






> Siler said he's looking to get signed within the next two weeks. He's hoping for at least a guaranteed one-year deal, rather than just an invitation to a team's camp. With the Heat signing Bosh, James and Wade, they need affordable players. But Miami already has four centers on its roster. Atlanta has Al Horford as its starting center, but the Hawks have a pair of backups in Jason Collins and Randolph Morris -- each averaged 3.3 minutes with two or fewer points a game last season. "I just want the opportunity," Siler said. "Once you get signed, you've got to make the most of it."


Augusta Chronicle


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



23AJ said:


> Ummm yeah, LeBron James, Chris Bosh, and Dwyane Wade all play for the Miami Heat. I still have to pinch myself sometimes to make sure I'm not dreaming.
> 
> carry on.


Won't even be real to me til they're all playing at the same time in Heat unis. I keep waiting to wake up.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I cannot wait seriously. I hope we demolish whoever we face first.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

So the latest rumor of how Riley got LeBron to come to Miami is by performing Inception on hin


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> *Bosh loving his spotlight moment*
> 
> "I'm trying to explore different avenues," Bosh said. "There is so much available to me now and I'm just trying to see what's out there, really. There's nothing really complicated about it. This all happened at a certain time and I'm trying to be more social with different guys in different cities."
> 
> It's a stark contrast to the Bosh I first met when he entered the league seven years ago out of Georgia Tech. Back then Bosh was just trying to figure out how to survive in Canada. When we spoke, there was a blizzard taking place in Toronto and the more I spoke to him the more I saw him as a bookworm (he wore a plaid shirt tucked into his jeans and had his cell phone attached to his hip) than an NBA player worried about his image.
> 
> "I always wanted to be a graphic designer," he told me at the time. "I wanted to get into web design and multimedia. I still get intrigued when I look at different websites and wonder what kind of code they put in. I'm into all kinds of technology. When I was in school my favorite subject was math. I took algebra, calculus. I just loved breaking the codes and solving problems."
> 
> Bosh's love for technology (he was one of the first athletes to take advantage of Twitter and YouTube) and curiosity haven't changed even though his wardrobe has been upgraded significantly. Bosh invited an investment banker he met the night before while bowling, because he wanted to learn more about the stock market and know what books he should read to become well-versed in the field.
> 
> "For me it's finding out what I like right now," he said. "I want my brand to be genuine and to let people know that I'm conscious and aware of it. I think sometimes guys try to do the whole global-branding thing and they really don't understand it. I do understand it, and I try to be conscious of it and work on it in every city that I'm in. I don't go around talking about it too much. I just represent it and let it come to me. It's like a nickname. You can't give yourself a nickname. You let the nickname come to you."
> 
> As Bosh spoke, waiters brought over bottles of chilled "Ace Of Spades" champagne and everyone at the table raised a toast to Bosh and his new life in Miami. Bosh, who has yet to find a house in Miami, said he'll begin the process soon with his girlfriend and wants to find a place he can raise his family. Until then, he and Williams have had fun attending movie premieres, such as the one for "Inception," thanks to a personal invite by Leonardo DiCaprio after they met at a Lakers game.
> 
> DiCaprio may soon be coming to one of Bosh's premieres, as the newest Miami Heat is currently working on a documentary on how he, Wade and James came together in South Beach.
> 
> "The documentary is coming along great," he said. "I filmed a lot of footage. I have over 80 hours of footage taped, and I'm just trying to find out a direction and style that I want to incorporate. I might make it into an hour special."
> 
> Um, Chris, after the way the last one-hour special featuring a Miami Heat player went, I'm not so sure that's a great idea.
> 
> "Well, it could be a two-hour special. It might be a mini-series," he said. "It will have a 24/7 feel but I don't know if it will be narrated or not narrated. It's a bunch of ideas I've been playing with and I've been studying a lot and seeing what's the best avenue to take it in."
> 
> Interestingly enough, while the idea of James' "The Decision" came from a conversation with Jim Gray during the NBA Finals in Los Angeles, so did the idea of Bosh' yet-to-be-named documentary. Bosh said he got the idea while talking to Entourage creator and executive producer Doug Ellin and Jerry Ferrera, who plays "Turtle" on the show.
> 
> "I've always been into film and art and creative things and I was talking to Doug, who's a good buddy of mine, and Jerry, and he was like you should be documenting this stuff," said Bosh, who was written into an episode of Entourage the next day after talking to Ellin and Ferrera. "I was like, 'You really think people would watch that,' and he and Jerry were like, 'Would we?! Yes! Everyone would watch it!'"
> 
> So Bosh recorded everything. He recorded his conversations with Wade, his conversations with James, his meetings with Pat Riley and just about everything else you could imagine even though some teams he met with asked him to stop recording during their meetings.
> 
> "I knew this would be a big deal and I thought to myself, 'Somebody needs to be videotaping this stuff,'" he said. "This experience was amazing and I knew I needed to live it to the fullest and do everything. So many people were saying, 'Oh, he's distracted,' but I wasn't. I'll take all that [criticism] because this is important. I'll be able to show my kids this one day and I'll be able to look at it and be like, 'I remember that.' Maybe after we win a billion championships, I'll be able to look back at that and say that's when it all started. I think people will flock to it when it comes out."


*More Here*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> dwadeofficial If you missed The Tonight Show last night - check out Pt 1 here...Thanks for the invite Jay. http://fb.me/tDgbDWHw
> 
> dwadeofficial Part 2 of the interview... http://fb.me/CKLLKDru


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Juwan Howard deal is official


> "This is a great addition for us," Heat President Pat Riley said. "We feel that Juwan's ability to play both the four and five spot will be complimentary to what we have put together. He also gives us incredible professionalism and is a perfect fit behind Chris Bosh and Udonis Haslem."





> "This is a great opportunity in order to play in the City of Miami for the Heat organization," Howard said. "I'm looking forward to working hard this upcoming season and contributing in any way I can toward the success of the team both on and off the court."
> 
> At 37, Howard had productive minutes last season for the Portland Trail Blazers, when a rash of injuries reduced that power rotation. As recently as 2006-07, he was a double-digit scorer for the Houston Rockets.
> 
> Howard had been in talks with the Heat since the team re-signed guard Dwyane Wade, and added Bosh and Cleveland Cavaliers free-agent forward LeBron James.
> 
> "Juwan wants to get a ring and he has great respect for Coach Riley," agent David Falk told the Sun Sentinel last week.


----------



## 76ersFan11

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Juwan Howard is a great pick up. He's the interior defender that I'm not sure Joel Anthony is(haven't seen that many Heat games). Between Howard, Z and Anthony, you got one of the best NBA ready center rotations in the league. I mean, just look around. My Sixers are either gonna start 32 year old Elton Brand or Spencer Hawes. It could be much worse


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

14 years too late, but welcome Juwan.

He's like a poor man's Haslem right now, but he's good insurance incase a big goes down. Solid defender and midrange shooter.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Howard is a good defender? I didn't know that. I always saw him as a tall SF with no handles.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I would never call Big Z, Anthony and Juwan Howard one of the best center rotations in the league but it doesn't really matter who we put out there.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



sMaK said:


> I would never call Big Z, Anthony and Juwan Howard one of the best center rotations in the league but it doesn't really matter who we put out there.


Yes absolutely, to say they are one of the best center rotations is an overstatment to say the least..


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I ran the Heat team through NBA 2K10.

We won 60 games, but lost to the Bobcats in the 2nd round...

Then again, the Thunder won the Championship, so dunno how accurate that is! :laugh:


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I remember when the Bobcats beat the Heat last year by 40 points that game was a massacre.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade County said:


> I ran the Heat team through NBA 2K10.
> 
> We won 60 games, but lost to the Bobcats in the 2nd round...
> 
> Then again, the Thunder won the Championship, so dunno how accurate that is! :laugh:


lol i though tabout doin ga season with htem three, did u make the trades ureself? did u update all the rosters or just miamis?


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade County said:


> I ran the Heat team through NBA 2K10.
> 
> We won 60 games, but lost to the Bobcats in the 2nd round...
> 
> Then again, the Thunder won the Championship, so dunno how accurate that is! :laugh:


I'm curious to know what was the bobcats' line up.


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

In a similar (/bizarre) note, the first time I ran a sim with the program being used for the new KVBL, the Heat from this past season won it all. Yeah, I didn't get it either.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

http://www.whatifsports.com/NBA/boxscore.asp?GameID=3353954&nomenu=1&teamfee=-1

Got bored and made teams similar to last year's Lakers and next year's Heat.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Eat my fantasy ass, Lakers :laugh:

DWade with a Finals MVP performance there - 30 and 11. 

We'll wait and see once the actual games start.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

What about LeBron he almost had a Triple-Double and was player of the game?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah, but he was 4/7 from the line


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Game 2:http://www.whatifsports.com/NBA/boxscore.asp?GameID=3353967&nomenu=1&teamfee=-1
Game 3:http://www.whatifsports.com/NBA/boxscore.asp?GameID=3353973&nomenu=1&teamfee=-1
Game 4:http://www.whatifsports.com/NBA/boxscore.asp?GameID=3353976&nomenu=1&teamfee=-1
Game 5:http://www.whatifsports.com/NBA/boxscore.asp?GameID=3353977&nomenu=1&teamfee=-1
Game 6:http://www.whatifsports.com/NBA/boxscore.asp?GameID=3353980&nomenu=1&teamfee=-1

Heat in 6 LeBron Finals MVP.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



King Joseus said:


> In a similar (/bizarre) note, the first time I ran a sim with the program being used for the new KVBL, the Heat from this past season won it all. Yeah, I didn't get it either.


:djparty:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Pencil in Arroyo!



> Carlos Arroyo confirms to Sun Sentinel he has reached an agreement to return to the Heat, flying back from Puerto Rico. http://bit.ly/dmXftc


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/miami-heat/sfl-miami-heat-carlos-arroyo-s072110,0,4734814.story

:djparty:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'd prefer Williams or House...Arroyo cant hit 3's!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Good to see Arroyo back. Although he doesnt bring the 3pt range that those 2 would bring, he brings us a very good ball handler and his money mid-range game.

J-Will could still be brought back though. Seems all up to the Heat.



> TheReal_TMAC clippers, bulls, lakers, heat.... but that could change by the morning... lol.. this is the NBA


Yeah....this aint happening.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Yeah....this aint happening.



I would actually love to have T-Mac here and have him play like GP did in 06. I wonder if he even has that left in his tank.

T-Mac can still be an additional ball handler, offensive spark, defensive stopper in spurts and 3pt range.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

JWill already proved that he can't hack it in this system his final year here. He can't meet the physical demands of the defense we expect from our players and 99 times out of 100 we can get a better shot than a JWill three. He can be the third guard but he's not better than Arroyo.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I read TMac had his physcial with the Clippers today.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

TMac aint coming. He's more a Clippers kinda guy, if you know what I mean.

Plus, he aint stopping anybody - lets be real here.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Arroyo is the right PG for this team. Stop nitpicking.

T-Mac guarantees a first round loss.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah the more I think about it, im happy with Arroyo.

Doesn't turn the ball over, hits that midrange shot, and runs the offense well. He'll only be used when rotating Wade, Bron, Miller and Chalmers though. Don't expect more than 12-15 minutes per game.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

So Chris Paul demands to be traded. Do we have room for a fourth king? LOL! Hold on CP3, Pat will try to acquire you at the trade deadline. 
http://www.cbssports.com/nba/story/13659617/new-hornets-brass-already-facing-crisis-with-paul


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

There is no way the Heat can get Paul.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Knicks4life said:


> There is no way the Heat can get Paul.


Some said there was no way we could get Lebron and Bosh.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

If we get Paul, we might as well get Durant and Dwight.

Bosh is the perfect 6th man


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Some said there was no way we could get Lebron and Bosh.


But that was possible unless Paul sign for the MLE in 2 years there is no chance he ends up on the Heat.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade County said:


> Yeah the more I think about it, im happy with Arroyo.
> 
> Doesn't turn the ball over, hits that midrange shot, and runs the offense well. He'll only be used when rotating Wade, Bron, Miller and Chalmers though. Don't expect more than 12-15 minutes per game.


Rotating with Chalmers? BS! Carlos Arroyo is our starting PG. Carlos Arroyo started over Chalmers last year for good reason. The only way Chalmers starts is if he improves by leaps and bounds or if the FO demands he starts hell or high water.

Arroyo was better last year and will be better this year.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I don't see Arroyo as the starter man. Dwyane himself said the starting job is 'Mario's to lose'.

I atleast think Rio will be given first crack at it.

Arroyo was the starter for 20-something games last year. Who else started?

Qrich - gone
Beasley - gone
JO - gone

Last years squad means nothing. It's about the future baby!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

First off no idea who we culd give up for CP3 (no one) also, how could we afford him?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Even if we DID have a decent package to offer them, no team is going to want to deal with us, especially for a superstar like Paul. Nobody wants us to have Wade, Bron and Bosh, let alone adding Paul to the equation.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Mario will absolutely start the season off as the starter. Whether he keeps it is a different story.

And if CP3 isnt traded this year, then depending how things go this season, we could always s&t Bosh for CP3 

CP3
Wade
Lebron
UD
Joel

vs

Mario 
Wade
Lebron 
Bosh
Joel

Obviously this has a .05% chance of even being considered, let alone happeing :laugh:


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Read an article a couple weeks ago during the whole Lebron thing that I thought was interesting...

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/100708



> 1. A few weeks after the 2008 Summer Olympics, Someone Who Knows Things told me the following rumor: LeBron James, Dwyane Wade, Chris Bosh and Chris Paul became such good friends during the 2007 Olympic trials, and then during their 2008 Olympics excursion in Beijing, that they actually made a pact in China to play together. You know, like one of those pacts in a chick flick where two friends agree to get married if both of them are single when they turn 40.
> 
> As the rumor went, the 2010 free agents (LeBron, Wade and Bosh) would sign with the same team (at that point the Knicks if they created enough cap room), then Paul would join them in 2012 (or sooner).


*cough*


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

And we're supposed to fit CP3 under the cap, how exactly?


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Oh I don't think its possible. Just thought it was interesting. It's fun to think about


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Just realised something:

The BG44/MB30/Wade County Heat Player of the Year thread will actually be interesting this year! :laugh:

I'll have to remember to fully update it after every game now


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Seriously, no giving up 20 games in


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*Miami Heat gear and Three Kings jerseys are top sellers*


> The Miami Heat has been the top-selling team and its Three Kings’ jerseys rank Nos. 1, 2 and 5 for the two weeks since LeBron James and Chris Bosh said they were joining a returning Dwyane Wade on the Heat, according to the NBA.
> 
> The league measures sales at the NBA Store and on NBAStore.com. Those figures show James’ new No. 6 Heat jersey as the top seller, followed by Bosh’s new No. 1 Heat jersey. Jersey sales for Kobe Bryant, of the 2010 NBA Champion Los Angeles Lakers, rank third, followed by Amar’e Stoudemire, who signed as a free agent with the New York Knicks. Wade’s jersey rounds out the top 5.
> 
> SportsOneSource is reporting that at large sporting goods retailers, the Heat ranks second in jersey sales among NBA teams. Last week, Heat jersey sales represented 15.3 percent of the overall NBA jersey sales market, behind only the Lakers, and representing a 142 percent increase from a year ago. Lakers jersey sales represented 28.26 percent of the market share last week – up 26 percent from last year.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Not a surprise. I'm going to have to get a Bosh jersey of my own methinks.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

If CP3 ends up in Orlando, who's the better team Miami or Orlando?


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Skillwise us, but in a 7 game series I would be quite worried. We wouldn't match up well vs them.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Arroyo is not starting because he, like miller can be the offensive spark off the bench.

Last year, we lack offense from the starters, that is one of the reason why Arroyo started but with the 3 Kings, we don't need that type of production from our starting PG. Just knocking 3s and Defending. Chalmers can do that and I hope he will improve since that is all he has to do.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> KingJames Best of luck to my brother @oneandonlycp3. Do what's best for You and your family
> 
> dwadeofficial Jus finished weight room workout with @Oneandonlycp3 now we on to the next one..Court work..


..


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Send him to the Knicks LeBron.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Our 3 kings are on the front page of espn.com again  (get used to it).

Hollinger updates his predictions for us(from 3 weeks ago when his system said we'd win 60 with James/Wade/Bosh/+10scrubs). Article is ESPN insider so for those that don't have it, here it is:



> *Heat check: New Miami outlook*
> 
> Three weeks ago, I took a quick look at how a team with LeBron James, Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh might fare if the three were to join forces.
> 
> Now, after the shadiest summer in league history concluded with those three all on the same roster (not to mention the apparent shenanigans with James Jones and Richard Jefferson opting out from and then returning to the Heat and Spurs, respectively), that question has moved from a hypothetical "what if?" to a very real "it did."
> 
> Thus, it's time for a second, closer look at the same question.
> 
> In the first exercise, I plugged the trio into a lineup with 10 replacement-level players (those are the guys any team can pluck off the scrap heap) and came away with a figure of 61 wins for the imaginary Team Trinity. My assumptions for that exercise included a PER of 29 for James, 26 for Wade and 23 for Bosh, with James playing 3,100 minutes, Wade playing 2,850 and Bosh playing 2,600.
> 
> For the real Miami Heat? Let's revisit those assumptions.
> 
> First of all, the supporting cast is significantly better than we had projected. We had assumed the Heat would need to clear the decks salarywise, but because Bosh, James and Wade all took less money than they could have, it allowed the Heat to keep another decent player (Mario Chalmers) and sign two more solid contributors as free agents (Mike Miller and Udonis Haslem). Those three are significantly better than replacement-level, or at least they were last season, and so that should improve Miami's projection significantly.
> 
> From there, the players the Heat have filled out their roster with -- Joel Anthony, Zydrunas Ilgauskas, Jamaal Magloire, Carlos Arroyo, Juwan Howard, Jones and Dexter Pittman -- are more in line with the type of minimum-contract flotsam we'd expected them to land in the first exercise, so they don't change the outcome of our projection much.
> 
> But before we get to our answer, we have two other adjustments to make. The first is a technical one involving Bosh, Wade and James. Thanks to a bit of digging by ESPN researcher Keith Goldner, we have a much better idea about how the interplay of Bosh, Wade and James might work.
> 
> I had estimated earlier that each of Miami's big three would lose about 5 percent of his total possessions this season but could only speculate as to how that might impact their efficiency. Based on Goldner's work with the players' skill curves (a concept created by Denver Nuggets stat guru Dean Oliver that shows how players' efficiency changes with more or fewer touches), we can now estimate what might happen.
> 
> Looking at their skill curves for the past three seasons, we'd expect James' efficiency to increase by 1.19 points per 100 possessions, Wade's by 0.70, and Bosh's by 0.29.
> 
> Of course, they could also redistribute the possessions to optimize their efficiency. In that case, instead of reducing all three players by 5 percent, the correct strategy would be to diminish Bosh's touches severely, diminish James' touches slightly, and actually increase the touches by Wade -- up to a usage rate of about 40, he shows virtually no loss of effectiveness.
> 
> Because this scenario stretches the bounds of feasibility -- it's nearly inconceivable that Wade would have more touches than he did when he was basically playing 1-on-5 last season -- I won't dwell on it in this projection.
> 
> Besides, they're fearsome enough without such a severe adjustment. Pumping those changes into last season's numbers, one gets Bosh with a PER of 24.16, Wade with a PER of 27.39 and James at a robust 31.04. Basically, they wouldn't lose a thing.
> 
> Of course, they won't be playing with last season's Bosh-Wade-James tandem, but next season's version. This is an important distinction -- their numbers would have been likely to diminish slightly even if they had stayed on their own teams, simply because there isn't much room left for them to go up. My projection tool had James at a PER of 29.12, Wade at 26.31 and Bosh at 23.88 if each had stayed put.
> 
> Throwing in the skill-curve adjustment from above, we end up with James at 28.97, Wade at 25.60 and Bosh at 22.93. As noted above, my back-of-the-envelope estimate from three weeks ago had James at 29, Wade at 26 and Bosh at 23. Score one for the envelope.
> 
> Now there's still the matter of plugging in the rest of the roster. I ran all of them through my projection system and estimated minutes for the rest of the crew -- 2,000 each for Miller and Haslem, with Chalmers and Arroyo splitting the point duties and about 500 minutes left over for a "no-point" offense, and spot duty for the others. After two other slight adjustments -- putting my finger on the scale to improve what I felt was an unusually pessimistic projection for Miller, and replacing Jones (who rated far south of replacement level) with a randomly selected civilian, the answer it spat out was ...
> 
> 68 wins.
> 
> Well, 68.3 to be exact, but it's not clear to me where the Heat will get the extra 0.3.
> 
> Of course, there's one other important factor to consider here: The Heat probably don't need to win 68 games. My model assumes they'll play their best players as much as they can, but any such projection system breaks down a bit with elite teams that can coast at the end of the regular season. Most likely, the Heat will need to win only 63 or so to clinch home-court advantage throughout the playoffs. If they hit that mark with six or seven games to play, you can bet all the sugarcane in Florida that Wade, James and Bosh will see very little of the court.
> 
> As a result, the most realistic estimate for this team is more like 65 wins.
> 
> More importantly, it isn't 70 or 72 -- the targets that everybody might be talking about during the season if Miami appears on track to challenge the 1995-96 Chicago Bulls' all-time record of 72-10. To achieve the 70-win plateau, the Heat not only would have to be interested enough to play their starters during some meaningless April games but also would need better-than-average health from their three stars and/or surprise seasons from at least a couple of the role players.
> 
> But whether it's 65, 68.3, 70 or 72, the overriding conclusion is the same: Miami is now the favorite to win it all. With three stars and just enough role-playing talent around them to fill in the cracks, a Miami-L.A. Lakers Finals next June almost seems preordained.
> 
> Now if we could just get this pesky regular season out of the way ...


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/insider/columns/story?columnist=hollinger_john&page=heat-100722


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Thanks for posting it.

68-14? I'll take it 

btw everyone, Wade is on Kimmel tonight.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Gx said:


> a Miami-L.A. Lakers Finals next June almost seems preordained.
> 
> Now if we could just get this pesky regular season out of the way ...


:baseldance:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> WojYahooNBA Unless Cleveland raises multi-year offer that starts around $3.5M, Matt Barnes will sign a 1-year, $1.7M deal with Lakers, sources tell Y!


..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Ugh, cleveland raise your bid!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Thanks for that article dude, I was about to ask somone who has insider 2 post it


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Here's why CP3 and Wade were working out together today. They're both in Las Vegas visiting team USA practice. Lebron is heading there today as well.

*James, Wade to visit Team USA*


> LAS VEGAS -- LeBron James has made another decision: He is coming to town to hang out with Team USA.
> 
> James and new Miami Heat teammate Dwyane Wade were scheduled to arrive Wednesday night in Las Vegas, where Team USA is holding a minicamp in preparation for the 2010 World Championship in Turkey.
> 
> James and the rest of his teammates from the so-called Redeem Team that won the gold medal at the Beijing Olympics have all declined to play for Team USA this summer, but they remain on the national team's roster and in the mix to play for the 2012 Olympic team, and they had a standing invitation to come and pay a visit -- something that's about to happen.
> 
> "LeBron and D-Wade are coming in tonight, and Chris Paul is here. But we had invited all of our guys to stop in, both here and in New York [for training camp Aug. 9-15]," Team USA managing director Jerry Colangelo said. "That's all there is to it. We don't have any plan for them.
> 
> "[A meeting with the team] may happen and it may not, but we wanted them around, and they're here," Colangelo said. "So that's really it."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> But Kahn continues to speak highly of the former No. 2 overall pick's potential -- in part because Beasley has assured him he's done with dope.
> 
> *"He's a very young and immature kid who smoked too much marijuana and has told me that he's not smoking anymore, and I told him that I would trust him as long as that was the case,"* Kahn said this morning, during an interview that will air at 1:40 p.m. on 1500 ESPN Twin Cities


link

Uhh, why would Kahn come out and say that? What a dumbass :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Carlos Arroyo signing is official. Riley's statement:


> "By re-signing Carlos, we feel we have accomplished another big step in adding to this team. Carlos showed last season that he was one of the most competitive and efficient point guards in the NBA, and we are happy to have him back"


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

It was Chalmers's job to lose. He then lost it with the Arroyo signing.

What you all saw in Chalmers last year to make you think he could start for us I do not see. I saw a crappy, 2nd round PG who overachieved his first year and has an offense built around driving and not finishing laups. On defense he seemed pretty solid early on before everyone figured out if you have a bit more quickness than Damon Jones you can burn him. He is a decent backup PG.

Carlos Arroyo is exactly what we need. Gets us into sets early in the shot clock, doesn't need shots, and is the *best player in the NBA not named Chris Paul* when it comes to A/TO ratio. He is competent defensively. He works hard and seems focused. It would be nice if he had a 3 point shot, but he makes up for it with a good midrange shot. We swung him the ball a lot and he finished. He should range midrange shots this year. Can't wait to see him in our starting lineup again.

Welcome back Arroyo! Glad to have you and Joel to finish out our starting lineup!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

It was Mario's job to lose last season to begin and it will be his job to lose this season to begin as well. I think that's pretty obvious :whoknows:

Arroyo would be much better served in our 2nd unit to help run offense when Lebron or Wade are out of the game.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

LOL at Kahn, funny ****.

Arroyo's A/TO ratio will be mitigated by the fact Wade and Bron will handle the ball nearly exclusively.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade County said:


> LOL at Kahn, funny ****.
> 
> *Arroyo's A/TO ratio will be mitigated by the fact Wade and Bron will handle the ball nearly exclusively*.


Exactly!

I doubt we'll see much of Bron and Wade on the bench at the same time...so his handles/play making go right out the window. When you take into account that he cant shoot 3's, and that hes pretty shaky on D...lets just say that hes far from a good fit!

We need perimeter defenders and 3pt shooters...not set-up men that bring the ball up the court.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

WojYahooNBA


> Matt Barnes has agreed in principle on a two-year,
> $3.6 million deal with the Lakers, league sources tell Y! He's expected to sign tonight.
> 7 minutes ago via web


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

^^ Lakers lost out on Raja Bell so took him, is he better then RAja Bell? I thoguth he ws, but Raja got payed more


----------



## 76ersFan11

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Lakers got Ratliff too it seems, Heat/Lakers ubber battle. Can't say I like it for the league, but for basketball? Yeah, let's get the artificial, meaningless regular season out of the way.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Nice offseason for the Lakers. Blake, Barnes, Ratliff and Shannon Brown.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Lakers v Heat is gonna be nuuuuts this year.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I dont like the idea of some of us already penciling Miami in the Finals. I like our chances, but I dont want to be overly optimistic. Would suck if our team had this mentality. We'll have a better idea a few weeks into the season.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



IbizaXL said:


> I dont like the idea of some of us already penciling Miami in the Finals. I like our chances, but I dont want to be overly optimistic. Would suck if our team had this mentality. We'll have a better idea a few weeks into the season.


We'll play them in the regular season.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I think Calderon actually had a higher A/TO ratio than CP3.

I didn't know Lakers signed Shannon Brown, I thought that with Barnes' signing, that meant he's out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

D-Wade on Kimmel last night


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> WallaceNBAHeat T-wolves GM David Kahn fined 50,000 for comments to radio station about Beasley's former drug habit.


Kahn is s such a dumbass :laugh:


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Wade was asked by Jimmy Kimmel if he would go to Cavs if Lebron and Bosh went there, Wade looked at Kimmel with a (WTF) look on his face and said, "Ahh No!" The audience erupted. 

That moment was priceless.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Wade was asked by Jimmy Kimmel if he would go to Cavs if Lebron and Bosh went there, Wade looked at Kimmel with a (WTF) look on his face and said, "Ahh No!" The audience erupted.
> 
> That moment was priceless.


He said the perfect response for the fans, but we all know it's not true. :laugh:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

^^ idk dude what the heck could you do with all that money in CLEVELAND... This threads has hit like a bump, things seem to be getting somewhat slow


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

With all that money, you could live in Miami and fly to Cleveland for your games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Sad news..


> WallaceNBAHeat Heat forward Udonis Haslem mourning death of his mother, Debra, after losing long battle to cancer. Send prayers for UD.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Terrible news. Good luck with everything UD.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> dwadeofficial Sending a prayer out for My brother UD and his family...


...


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Bummer - sorry UD


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> Chris Bosh played in Toronto for the first seven years of his NBA career and never had a chance to play for championship. He now has that opportunity after joining Dwyane Wade and LeBron James in Miami and can't wait to make up for lost time.
> 
> "I have seven years to make up for," Bosh tells The Miami Herald.
> 
> "Last year was the biggest disappointment," added Bosh. "That taught me numbers don't mean anything. I averaged 24 and 10.5, and I didn't even make any All-NBA team's. I was mad as hell that day, like, 'Really?' That (stuff) hurts. It just seemed nothing ever worked out in Toronto. And that's no offense to them or the organization. It just never happened. I hate losing probably more than anybody in the world. But it's just been my fate so far."


*Link*


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> While we're here, I should mention that I don't get the Joel Anthony contract -- when Miami makes a mistake, it's almost always by falling head over heels for a limited role player like Anthony. But when you walk away from the offseason with three of the four best players in the conference, you can punt $18 million on Joel Anthony and still call it a good summer. Heck, they could have given the $18 million to Billy Joel and they'd still top the list.


*Has Hollinger watched what Joel brings to this team?*


----------



## MiamiHeat03

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah the only knock on Joel Anthony is his rebound, and his lack of offensive ability. I dont expect his rebound to improved by alot since we have Bosh and Haslem who are good rebounders. 5 years for 18 mill is a decent deal considering Millic got a far more expensive contract.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*










http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...t=AjpxmEXiNAzc_E41FieN9vO8vLYF?urn=nba-258139

_As the saying goes, you can't have your cake and eat it too. However, if you're the two-time reigning MVP of the NBA, when it comes to custom-made cakes, you get two. That probably won't catch on as a saying, but in the case of LeBron James'(notes) weekend, it's very true. Too-two-true, call me MC Paul Barman. Or don't, please.

Anyhowsers, this past weekend, the Miami Heat's biggest free-agent addition had himself a nice subdued vacation in Las Vegas. You know, strawberry tallcakes at the Silverton and the roller coaster at New York, New York. Except instead of that, it was the exact opposite. He partied hard, like he was Andrew WK. First, on Friday night he balled out at Lavo. From Heather Turk at the Examiner:

Basketball's most wanted man, LeBron James, spent the night at Lavo inside The Palazzo celebrating his recent contract signing with the Miami Heat. James was joined by Chris Paul(notes) of the New Orleans Hornets, San Diego Charger Shaun Phillips, Atlanta Hawk Josh Smith(notes), Rudy Gay(notes) of the Memphis Grizzlies, Boston Celtic Rajon Rondo(notes) and Larry Hughes(notes) of the Charlotte Bobcats. Fans of all ages waited outside the celebrity dining hotspot for the arrival of King James, who enjoyed dinner at the Italian eatery after walking the red carpet. [...]

After dinner, James and his friends took over some VIP tables on the dance floor in Lavo's nightclub where they danced and partied the night away, fueled by Perrier Jouët Rose Champagne, Patron Tequila and vodka. While at the club, James was presented with a cake from Gimme Some Sugar--a replica of his new Miami Heat No. 6 jersey. Miami Heat teammate Dwayne Wade later joined the party after hitting Tao earlier in the night. Denver Nugget Chauncey Billups(notes) was also spotted enjoying the night with his fellow NBA stars.


Oh, cute. Not only did LeBron get that cake you see on the left, he also got a chance to hang out with his best bud in a stress-free environment. It's so nice that LeBron and Wade can connect off the court. It will really help their chemisty for the next season. Good for them, and good for Larry Hughes still being relevant enough to hold court with the King.

But that wasn't all LeBron and crew did over the weekend. After all, what's a Vegas weekend without Saturday night and another cake. Again, Heather Turk of the Examiner:

King James arrived to cheers at Tao Beach and was joined in the grand cabana by a group of friends including new Miami Heat teammate Dwayne Wade and Chris Paul of the New Orleans Hornets. At one point the fans in the pool chanted his name and James pulled out his camera to capture the moment. Nearby, former NBA player Alan Henderson and Glen Davis(notes) from the Boston Celtics also took in the sun and the scene.

Later that night, James and nearly 30 of his friends (including Chris Paul) feasted at Tao on signature items including the Satay Bass, Lobster Wontons and Kobe Ribeye. Proving that he isn't the most egotistical athlete around, James took time out from his dinner to greet fans, including a 5-year-old girl and her mother who came to Tao just for the chance of possibly meeting the NBA star. After dinner, James and his crew headed up to Tao's club and commanded several tables on the dance floor where the cocktail waitress were dressed in Miami Heat jerseys to honor James' new team. As they took in the sounds of DJ Vice, James was once again surprised by a cake from Gimme Some Sugar-this time in the shape of a king's crown.


You know, when people are criticizing you for being too infatuated with yourself, one of the best ways to alleviate those concerns is to videotape a bunch of fans chanting your name. Common sense, really. I like to think that when LeBron gets sad, he'll just pop in that tape and watch for hours and hours until he's his usual gregarious self. Then, I imagine, he'd put on sunglasses and a striped T-shirt and just wait around for Gimme Some Sugar to give him a cake, because that seems to be its modus operandi.

But hey, it's LeBron's vacation, he can do what he wants. If people think he's an egomaniac, that's obviously not going to bother him since he's recording his fans chanting his name. I mean, sunglasses at night, fans chanting your name and a new custom cake every night? It's good to be the King._


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'll be in Vegas this weekend; it's too bad the NBA players had their Team USA practices and scrimmage this past week. Would've been awesome to run into a couple of them.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

5 years is a long time for a 27 year old roleplaying center, but the contract is pretty cheap. The upside is that Joel could become a very solid starting center for this team, and if we needed to give him the years to retain his services than i think it's fair enough.

People will hate on the deal, but hopefully Joel shows us what he's got this year. Should be key as the main defensive cog in our rotation. Needs to rebound and finish easy ones. No more stone hands!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> KingJames Just got done working out at the Nike Campus with Djones. Great session


I know he was out party8ng this past weekend in Vegas, but he does seem to be a gym rat. 

And Damon Jones, or as we used to call him _amon Jones, seems to be the biggest leech in the world :laugh:

He became Shaq's best friend when he was down here and has become Lebron's after his time with the Cavs


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> IraHeatBeat Heat re-signs Shavlik Randolph, but more of a courtesy move, with deal not fully guaranteed. Roster now 14 under contract, 13 guaranteed.


..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Wonder if we'll fill that last spot.. Delonte west is expected to be waived, maybe we'll pick him up...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Don't lock him into that 14th or 15th spot just yet. His deal isnt fully guaranteed so he could still end up being camp fodder.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> ByTimReynolds Great get by our friends in Albany. Should be done tmrw. RT @FOX23Sports: Kenny Hasbrouck to sign with Heat. Details tonight on FOX23 at 5


Chris Bosh is gonna be on Jimmy Fallon tonight.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah can't see a need for Randolph really. I like his energy, but we have Bosh/Haslem/Howard ahead of him.

Need a SF - Keep De'Sean Butler?

Hasbrouck deserves that spot, he played well in SL.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade County said:


> Yeah can't see a need for Randolph really. I like his energy, but we have Bosh/Haslem/Howard ahead of him.
> 
> Need a SF - Keep De'Sean Butler?
> 
> Hasbrouck deserves that spot, he played well in SL.


Yay for Hasbrouck!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Hasbrouck officially signs..


> WallaceNBAHeat Heat officially sign guard Kenny Hasbrouck to make-good contract. Hasbrouck led Heat summer league in scoring at 14ppg.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010/more/07/20/heat.feature/index.html

*No Choice But To Hate The Heat
By Phil Taylor, SI.com*

_Like much of America, I suddenly find myself hating the Miami Heat. It's not so much that I want to hate them, it's more that I have no choice. I hate the Heat because of what I love.

I love gifted players who want to chase greatness, and so I hate the Heat. I hate the way LeBron James has chosen to be Gilligan instead of the Professor. At 25, James is far too young to back away from the challenge of trying to lead a team to a title, which is what he has done by teaming up with with Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh. I thought he wanted to test the limits of his ability. I hate that I was wrong about him.

I love teams that walk it before they talk it, and so I hate the Heat. I hate that preening, cocky, over-the-top welcoming celebration they had in Miami. Hulk Hogan, "Macho Man" Randy Savage and "Stone Cold" Steve Austin would have arrived with less fanfare. The Heat's trio and their fans seem to be under the impression that they have already won something. I hope every one of their opponents watches a replay of that extravaganza on the locker room flatscreen just before they take the floor against the Heat, for a little extra motivation. I hate teams that congratulate themselves before they've earned it.

I love the concept of true sacrifice, and so I hate the Heat. I hate that the Three My-Egos are being painted as a bunch of Mother Teresas who have taken a vow of poverty when all they've done is forego a small percentage of what are still obscenely huge salaries. I hate that we have become so accustomed to the overwhelming greed of superstar athletes that when the Heat's threesome accepts roughly $110 million each when they could have had closer to $120 million, some people want to fit them for angels' wings.

I love a competitively balanced league in which the biggest stars have the fiercest rivalries, and so I hate the Heat. I hate that this may be the beginning of franchise players making a mad dash to team up and consolidate most of the best players on just a few teams. Already Chris Paul and Carmelo Anthony reportedly have visions of joining Amar'e Stoudemire in New York to form another three-headed monster. If the NBA turns into a top-heavy league, I'll hate the Heat even more for starting the process.

I love fans who have an emotional attachment to one team and stay faithful to that team, win or lose, and so I hate the Heat. They have given front-runner fans a new bandwagon to jump on. People who couldn't have named a single one of Wade's teammates weeks ago will now declare themselves to be Heat lovers, decking themselves out in Miami gear with cutesy phrases like Miami Thrice and the Three Basketeers. All those fans who like the Yankees just because they win, or were devoted to the Bulls until Michael Jordan left, are now going to come out of the woodwork and swear their undying love to the Heat. I hate that.

The strange thing is that I've always liked Bosh, James and Wade individually. But I hate the way they formed this group, which means there's going to be a lot to hate about this NBA season. Unless, of course, the Heat fail to win the title that they seem to think is a formality. That, I would love._

Hopefully we post this one up in the locker room.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade County said:


> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010/more/07/20/heat.feature/index.html
> 
> *No Choice But To Hate The Heat
> By Phil Taylor, SI.com*
> 
> _Like much of America, I suddenly find myself hating the Miami Heat. It's not so much that I want to hate them, it's more that I have no choice. I hate the Heat because of what I love._


_

I hate that theres people like you who's vagina hurts because super star athletes honored their contracts and decided to team up.




I love gifted players who want to chase greatness, and so I hate the Heat. I hate the way LeBron James has chosen to be Gilligan instead of the Professor. At 25, James is far too young to back away from the challenge of trying to lead a team to a title, which is what he has done by teaming up with with Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh. I thought he wanted to test the limits of his ability. I hate that I was wrong about him.

Click to expand...

I hate how the media and then fans are so judgmental towards a player like James because they conjure up all these pre conceived notions of how a star athlete like him should be. Maybe this whole time Lebron James isnt and never wanted to be Michael Jordan by following his footsteps---maybe Lebron James just wants to be Lebron James. Like they say, assuming is the biggest F up of life.




I love teams that walk it before they talk it, and so I hate the Heat. I hate that preening, cocky, over-the-top welcoming celebration they had in Miami. Hulk Hogan, "Macho Man" Randy Savage and "Stone Cold" Steve Austin would have arrived with less fanfare. The Heat's trio and their fans seem to be under the impression that they have already won something. I hope every one of their opponents watches a replay of that extravaganza on the locker room flatscreen just before they take the floor against the Heat, for a little extra motivation. I hate teams that congratulate themselves before they've earned it.

Click to expand...

Over the top celebrations are part of Miami culture. get over it Mr. Smallville. Besides, no one here is saying we've won anything.




I love the concept of true sacrifice, and so I hate the Heat. I hate that the Three My-Egos are being painted as a bunch of Mother Teresas who have taken a vow of poverty when all they've done is forego a small percentage of what are still obscenely huge salaries. I hate that we have become so accustomed to the overwhelming greed of superstar athletes that when the Heat's threesome accepts roughly $110 million each when they could have had closer to $120 million, some people want to fit them for angels' wings.

Click to expand...

are you serious? 10 million is such a small percentage....FOH. 




I love a competitively balanced league in which the biggest stars have the fiercest rivalries, and so I hate the Heat. I hate that this may be the beginning of franchise players making a mad dash to team up and consolidate most of the best players on just a few teams. Already Chris Paul and Carmelo Anthony reportedly have visions of joining Amar'e Stoudemire in New York to form another three-headed monster. If the NBA turns into a top-heavy league, I'll hate the Heat even more for starting the process.

Click to expand...

Correct me if im wrong, but how many teams have been champions for the past 25-30 years? SIX. Shove that parity crap up your arse._


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> In many ways, a fifth, swing guard makes the most sense behind Wade, Miller, Chalmers and Arroyo.
> 
> And that is exactly what Hasbrouck is.
> 
> A bit undersized to be an NBA shooting guard.
> 
> Not enough of a playmaker to be considered a point guard.
> 
> But if you watched Hasbrouck during summer league, he was the closest thing the Heat had to an NBA presence. Yes, even more so than Randolph, the league veteran.
> 
> *When healthy, Hasbrouck continually has impressed the Heat staff, outplaying Chalmers in many summer workouts.*
> 
> The developmental commitment with Hasbrouck is now into its second year.
> 
> He could be the type of find the team was producing before the developmental well ran dry in recent seasons.
> 
> Yes, Hasbrouck remains somewhat of a longshot to make the opening-night roster.
> 
> But he is far more than mere camp fodder.
> 
> And worth paying attention to.


Link


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade County said:


> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010/more/07/20/heat.feature/index.html
> 
> *No Choice But To Hate The Heat
> By Phil Taylor, SI.com*
> 
> _Like much of America, I suddenly find myself hating the Miami Heat. It's not so much that I want to hate them, it's more that I have no choice. I hate the Heat because of what I love.
> 
> I love gifted players who want to chase greatness, and so I hate the Heat. I hate the way LeBron James has chosen to be Gilligan instead of the Professor. At 25, James is far too young to back away from the challenge of trying to lead a team to a title, which is what he has done by teaming up with with Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh. I thought he wanted to test the limits of his ability. I hate that I was wrong about him.
> 
> I love teams that walk it before they talk it, and so I hate the Heat. I hate that preening, cocky, over-the-top welcoming celebration they had in Miami. Hulk Hogan, "Macho Man" Randy Savage and "Stone Cold" Steve Austin would have arrived with less fanfare. The Heat's trio and their fans seem to be under the impression that they have already won something. I hope every one of their opponents watches a replay of that extravaganza on the locker room flatscreen just before they take the floor against the Heat, for a little extra motivation. I hate teams that congratulate themselves before they've earned it.
> 
> I love the concept of true sacrifice, and so I hate the Heat. I hate that the Three My-Egos are being painted as a bunch of Mother Teresas who have taken a vow of poverty when all they've done is forego a small percentage of what are still obscenely huge salaries. I hate that we have become so accustomed to the overwhelming greed of superstar athletes that when the Heat's threesome accepts roughly $110 million each when they could have had closer to $120 million, some people want to fit them for angels' wings.
> 
> I love a competitively balanced league in which the biggest stars have the fiercest rivalries, and so I hate the Heat. I hate that this may be the beginning of franchise players making a mad dash to team up and consolidate most of the best players on just a few teams. Already Chris Paul and Carmelo Anthony reportedly have visions of joining Amar'e Stoudemire in New York to form another three-headed monster. If the NBA turns into a top-heavy league, I'll hate the Heat even more for starting the process.
> 
> I love fans who have an emotional attachment to one team and stay faithful to that team, win or lose, and so I hate the Heat. They have given front-runner fans a new bandwagon to jump on. People who couldn't have named a single one of Wade's teammates weeks ago will now declare themselves to be Heat lovers, decking themselves out in Miami gear with cutesy phrases like Miami Thrice and the Three Basketeers. All those fans who like the Yankees just because they win, or were devoted to the Bulls until Michael Jordan left, are now going to come out of the woodwork and swear their undying love to the Heat. I hate that.
> 
> The strange thing is that I've always liked Bosh, James and Wade individually. But I hate the way they formed this group, which means there's going to be a lot to hate about this NBA season. Unless, of course, the Heat fail to win the title that they seem to think is a formality. That, I would love._
> 
> Hopefully we post this one up in the locker room.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

That article isnt even worth responding to. 

How about this crazy ****er?


> CLEVELAND -- A fan wearing a Miami Heat jersey of LeBron James drew the ire of the crowd at a Cleveland Indians game and was escorted out of the ballpark.
> 
> Fans in the left-field bleachers chanted obscenities and pointed at the man Wednesday night during the sixth inning of the game between the Indians and New York Yankees. Hundreds of fans joined in before security led the man out of Progressive Field.
> 
> As he left, some fans followed him toward the gate with more derisive chants.
> 
> James' recent departure from the Cleveland Cavaliers to the Heat caused a lot of anger in the city.
> 
> Many fans were near the left-field foul pole in hopes of catching the 600th home run ball by Alex Rodriguez.
> 
> Read more: http://www.miamiherald.com/2010/07/28/1751308/fan-in-lebrons-heat-jersey-draws.html#ixzz0v2SL1oZm


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

^^ crazy! I swear LeBrons going from being the most loved player in the league, to the most hated is synonomous to Kobe after his rape accusation.. Wearing LeBron jersey just went from fitting in to standing out


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

That's funny as - brave guy!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

:laugh: that's hilarious


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Bring on the hate. What I skimmed of that was just immature whining. The more I read of that makes me prouder to be a Heat fan. And a true one, at that.


On a separate note, how do you like my idea for an ESPN commercial:

The Toronto Raptor and Cleveland Cavalier are sitting at a cafeteria table consoling each other, when Burnie comes and sets his tray down and sits with them. They both look at each other and get up, leaving Burnie alone and shrugging.

I think it would be funny...hehe


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Jay-Z reportedly furious with Lebron James. This is the first I have heard of this, but who cares really? http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/07/28/jay-z-lebron-james-upset_n_661873.html


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Furious that he didn't choose Jay's 12 win team?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I don't believe the Jay-Z story. Their both entertainers, I think he understands. Lot of lies put there


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Here's videos from the LeBron incident..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEArNnkHcAc&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUSqCkIAwBg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade County said:


> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2010/more/07/20/heat.feature/index.html
> 
> *No Choice But To Hate The Heat
> By Phil Taylor, SI.com*
> 
> _Like much of America, I suddenly find myself hating the Miami Heat. It's not so much that I want to hate them, it's more that I have no choice. I hate the Heat because of what I love.
> 
> I love gifted players who want to chase greatness, and so I hate the Heat. I hate the way LeBron James has chosen to be Gilligan instead of the Professor. At 25, James is far too young to back away from the challenge of trying to lead a team to a title, which is what he has done by teaming up with with Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh. I thought he wanted to test the limits of his ability. I hate that I was wrong about him.
> 
> I love teams that walk it before they talk it, and so I hate the Heat. I hate that preening, cocky, over-the-top welcoming celebration they had in Miami. Hulk Hogan, "Macho Man" Randy Savage and "Stone Cold" Steve Austin would have arrived with less fanfare. The Heat's trio and their fans seem to be under the impression that they have already won something. I hope every one of their opponents watches a replay of that extravaganza on the locker room flatscreen just before they take the floor against the Heat, for a little extra motivation. I hate teams that congratulate themselves before they've earned it.
> 
> I love the concept of true sacrifice, and so I hate the Heat. I hate that the Three My-Egos are being painted as a bunch of Mother Teresas who have taken a vow of poverty when all they've done is forego a small percentage of what are still obscenely huge salaries. I hate that we have become so accustomed to the overwhelming greed of superstar athletes that when the Heat's threesome accepts roughly $110 million each when they could have had closer to $120 million, some people want to fit them for angels' wings.
> 
> I love a competitively balanced league in which the biggest stars have the fiercest rivalries, and so I hate the Heat. I hate that this may be the beginning of franchise players making a mad dash to team up and consolidate most of the best players on just a few teams. Already Chris Paul and Carmelo Anthony reportedly have visions of joining Amar'e Stoudemire in New York to form another three-headed monster. If the NBA turns into a top-heavy league, I'll hate the Heat even more for starting the process.
> 
> I love fans who have an emotional attachment to one team and stay faithful to that team, win or lose, and so I hate the Heat. They have given front-runner fans a new bandwagon to jump on. People who couldn't have named a single one of Wade's teammates weeks ago will now declare themselves to be Heat lovers, decking themselves out in Miami gear with cutesy phrases like Miami Thrice and the Three Basketeers. All those fans who like the Yankees just because they win, or were devoted to the Bulls until Michael Jordan left, are now going to come out of the woodwork and swear their undying love to the Heat. I hate that.
> 
> The strange thing is that I've always liked Bosh, James and Wade individually. But I hate the way they formed this group, which means there's going to be a lot to hate about this NBA season. Unless, of course, the Heat fail to win the title that they seem to think is a formality. That, I would love._
> 
> Hopefully we post this one up in the locker room.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Wojnarowski claims Heat looking into acquiring Tracy McGrady. http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AsUWwgCo8_CmeYvmkrAM1528vLYF?slug=aw-eddiehouse072910


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Our bench would be deadly with his long range shooting, and his ability to create for himself and others! It all comes down to his knee being *healthy* and his willingness to accept a lesser role.

C - Anthony/Big-Z/Magloire/Pittman
PF - Bosh/Haslem/Howard
SF - Bron/T-Mac/Jones
SG - Wade/Miller/House
PG - Chalmers/Arroyo/House

Nice!!!


----------



## UD40

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'm very, very happy with the addition of Eddie. Him and Mike on the outside means trouble from deep for a lot of teams.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I like that signing too. Suprised hes only getting VEts minimum, supposedly he could have gotten more elsewhere but stil for him to tak ehte vets minimum surprises me for some reason


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I think the Heat draft better from 2nd round and undrafted than we do from the 1st.

Think about it - guys like Eddie House, Rasual Butler, Udonis, Anthony Carter...they're all veterans of this league.

Wayne Simien on the other hand...


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade County said:


> I think the Heat draft better from 2nd round and undrafted than we do from the 1st.
> 
> Think about it - guys like Eddie House, Rasual Butler, Udonis, Anthony Carter...they're all veterans of this league.
> 
> Wayne Simien on the other hand...


Don't forget Michael Beasley on the first round list.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Charles Smith, Tim James...


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Smithian said:


> Don't forget Michael Beasley on the first round list.


To be fair, we never really tried to make it work with Beas. We never committed to his development the way she should have.

But at the same time, we knew what we were getting when we drafted him. A tweener 3/4 who can score but doesnt know defense. That's what we got.

Beas isnt a bust, and will have a productive NBA career. But it's obvious he wasnt a good fit here, and Mayo, Love or Lopez would've been a smarter fit for 'Heat culture'.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> KingJames Congrats to Eddie House. Welcome to Team "John Dillinger". Happy to have u


...


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

:laugh: at the John Dillinger reference.

Can anyone STILL not grasp that Lebron plays for the Miami Heat yet? I'm still finding it hard to believe.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Bosh on sportsnet Canada

http://www.sportsnet.ca/video/latest/Bosh-Exclusive-PT-1

http://www.sportsnet.ca/video/latest/Bosh-Exclusive-PT-2


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'm thrilled about House. He proved with Boston he can handle and run the offense. I could even see him starting if Mario struggles. Can't really recall his D, but I don't think it's too great.

Still, with he and Miller spacing Trio5, things are sounding dangerous.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I still think this team needs a defending wing. Ime Udoka?

Sucks for Butler, he'd be perfect when healthy.


----------



## Floods

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Would you guys rather see the first game in Cleveland be opening night, or Christmas day?


----------



## Floods

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Jace said:


> I'm thrilled about House. He proved with Boston he can handle and run the offense. I could even see him starting if Mario struggles. Can't really recall his D, but I don't think it's too great.
> 
> Still, with he and Miller spacing Trio5, things are sounding dangerous.


House can't run jack, he can barely get it upcourt against pressure. He's a nice player who can shoot it and places winning above all else, but don't expect anything in the way of PG skills from him. No chance he starts for you over Chalmers.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Floods said:


> Would you guys rather see the first game in Cleveland be opening night, or Christmas day?


I'm aiming for War on Thanksgiving in Cleveland. $5 the FBI sets up an office there that week to deal with all the threats of bodily harm. Going to be nasty.

All we need from Eddie House is for him to jack a ton of 3 pointer at an acceptable rate, talk a lot of trash, and keep the team loose. He can do those things.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Floods said:


> House can't run jack, he can barely get it upcourt against pressure. He's a nice player who can shoot it and places winning above all else, but don't expect anything in the way of PG skills from him. No chance he starts for you over Chalmers.





this


----------



## -33-

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Floods said:


> Would you guys rather see the first game in Cleveland be opening night, or Christmas day?


I don't think they put it on a holiday like Christmas. It's not like Shaq returning to LA, or Vince returning to Toronto, this is LeBron returning to Cleveland/Ohio.

Those fans are going to embarass the entire state, and have already proven that with the incident at the Indians game.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah LeBron returning to Cleveland is far worse than Shaq returning to LA. I was comparing it to when TO first returne to Philly, since philly fans are so crazy, but its worse than that. Tony Kornheiser on PTI was even saying he thinks LeBron may/should ( i dont think he will) take the game off and not even go travel there. It will def be crazy, def will need extra crazy, i hope nothing like the Pacers-Detroit game goes down.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Floods said:


> Would you guys rather see the first game in Cleveland be opening night, or Christmas day?


I dont think it'll be either. There's talk that we'll open up at home against the Celtics. If that's the case then you would think that Christmas day would be against the Lakers.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> With #Heat season tickets sold out, team fires season ticket sales staff - http://is.gd/dTEma


Loyalty.


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

That's messed up, but if there was nothing for them to do, then it had to be done, I guess.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah is messed up, feel bad for them, they were prob so excited when LeBron and stuff came


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade County said:


> :laugh: at the John Dillinger reference.
> 
> Can anyone STILL not grasp that Lebron plays for the Miami Heat yet? I'm still finding it hard to believe.


Im watching James mixes right now with my jaw to the floor. Even while looking at his nba.com player file it's still hard to believe he's our player.

Tony Fiorentino is going to be sooo annoying this year. Should we play a drinking game for every time he says "Oh boy!" after a LeBron dunk?


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Floods said:


> Would you guys rather see the first game in Cleveland be opening night, or Christmas day?


Neither. It might make national TV, but the league will likely try to hide those games. They'll be shameful.



Floods said:


> House can't run jack, he can barely get it upcourt against pressure. He's a nice player who can shoot it and places winning above all else, but don't expect anything in the way of PG skills from him. No chance he starts for you over Chalmers.


Evidently you're a better judge than I, but I recall seeing him have success guiding the offense for stretches for the C's. I'm not talking about running around and making plays, but with two guys who average 7+ assists handling the ball, he doesn't need to do much.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> dwadeofficial It was gd 2 c my brother UD smile 2day. That made 2day a gr8 day..RIP Debra Haslem. We dedicate ths season in yr memory..10\11 4u


..


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Udonis is going to be hungry this season I'm hoping.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

What is Wade, like a 5th grader? I ****ing hate how most NBA guys tweet like they're idiots.

Also, sad to hear about Haslem. I've always like him as a player so thoughts and prayers go out to him.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

^There's a letter limit on Twitter.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/fp/flashPollResultsState?sportIndex=nba&pollId=94817

Ohio has the largest percentage of people saying Bosh quit on the Raptors :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

That's pretty funny.

HWO baby.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

:laugh: What a shock. The state of Florida says he didnt quit with the highest percentage, while Ohio and Illinois, the states with the two teams that Bosh spurned, have the highest percentage of people saying he did quit.

The truth is no one in the 50 states would know because about 95% of them never watch the Raptors on a regular basis


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Heat sign Beverley so we're at 17 contracts now.

I think this is an incredibly smart idea by the team. There's going to be a competitive vibe in camp. Everyone from top to bottom is going to be pushing each other while we trim the roster to 15.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Hedo defends Bosh over Colangelo's comments...


> Turkoglu said he was taken aback by Colangelo so publicly taking issue with a former member of the organization, especially in light of Bosh's successful seasons with the Raptors.
> 
> "It's funny that people will talk behind your back," Turkoglu said of Colangelo in the interview with Fox Sports Arizona. "If he was feeling this way, why not have the guts to say it during the season? Why not say it to Chris? Now that Chris has left, it's not nice to say those things.
> 
> "I just don't understand why you would say these things. Like I said, that organization has problems."
> 
> Turkoglu said he did not sense that Bosh had "checked out" on his teammates, despite missing late-season games as Toronto was battling for a playoff berth.
> 
> "Chris has been a franchise player and he did a lot of good things for the Raptors," Turkoglu said. "I don't think Chris is the type of player to quit on his teammates."
> 
> Turkoglu left Toronto in the wake of criticism of his play last season.
> 
> "I don't have to talk any more about it for me because it's past now," he said. "I don't care anymore what people say about me because I've got other things to worry about."Turkoglu said he was taken aback by Colangelo so publicly taking issue with a former member of the organization, especially in light of Bosh's successful seasons with the Raptors.
> 
> "It's funny that people will talk behind your back," Turkoglu said of Colangelo in the interview with Fox Sports Arizona. "If he was feeling this way, why not have the guts to say it during the season? Why not say it to Chris? Now that Chris has left, it's not nice to say those things.
> 
> "I just don't understand why you would say these things. Like I said, that organization has problems."
> 
> Turkoglu said he did not sense that Bosh had "checked out" on his teammates, despite missing late-season games as Toronto was battling for a playoff berth.
> 
> "Chris has been a franchise player and he did a lot of good things for the Raptors," Turkoglu said. "I don't think Chris is the type of player to quit on his teammates."


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> The Sports Business Journal reported that the Heat would open on the road in Orlando's new arena on Oct. 28th.
> 
> I spoke to a TV source that tells me that Turner would like Miami to open the season hosting Boston.
> 
> Though, the Celtics are not keen on the idea that the defending Eastern Conference Champions would begin the season on the road.
> 
> I guess we'll all find out tomorrow at 7pm on NBA TV when they announce the early season & holiday games.
> 
> Read more: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/seda...hedule-still-up-in-the-air.html#ixzz0vTxXj9Ds


Cant wait for tomorrow. Never been so excited for a partial schedule to be released


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Damn, 4 months!! Hurry up already!! 

I'll be at the game if it's in Orlando!


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Hedo defends Bosh over Colangelo's comments...
> 
> Link


Not surprised to see a player quitting backing up another player quitting


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



R-Star said:


> What is Wade, like a 5th grader? I ****ing hate how most NBA guys tweet like they're idiots.


As stupid as it looks its necessary for twitter. Plus, its not just NBA guys, or even just on twitter. People tend to write on the net like they txt. I can get past it.



FX™;6341582 said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/fp/flashPollResultsState?sportIndex=nba&pollId=94817
> 
> Ohio has the largest percentage of people saying Bosh quit on the Raptors :laugh:


:rotf: hahaha :rotf:

Suddenly they're experts on Toronto basketball. It's funny how their negativity toward us even extends to Bosh. 

They couldn't squeeze Toronto into the poll? Lol. 

After what Turkoglu said, the Raps are ****ed until they lose Colangelo. He really sucks. Just terrible personnel manager. Does anyone else disagree that they did everything they did to surround Bosh with proper talent? He never had good shot-creators around him, or a dirty-work C. Dude never played with an All-Star besides VC, right?


----------



## 77AJ

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'm still celebrating guys. Just wanted to let you know Zo is in my neck of the woods the past few days. He has been in Portland and the greater Portland area (North Plains). Zo is in town to support Brian Grant. Brian Grant was diagnosed with Parkinson's disease. Brian Grant had a dinner and guest speakers in Portland, and a golf charity event in North Plains at the Pumpkin Ridge Country Club Golf Course. This was all to help raise money for the Michael J. Fox Foundation. That provides research and hopefully a cure to Parkinsons one day, with the money donated.

Also Pat Riley was in town, and did a moving speech about Brian Grant, and even came with a video about Brian. Great stuff. Just wanted to share, other celeb's were in attendance such as Charles Barkley and many Oregon/Washington stars from the past like Joey Harrington and detlef schrempf to name a few. 











Support for the Miami Heat for yesterday, today, and tomorrow.

Go Heat!!


----------



## 77AJ

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

When I find the speech by Pat Riley I will be sure to post it.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Go Hedo!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Gotta love BG - he was one of my favs.

Hope he's doin OK.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Aaaaaaaahhh, it's still SO SURREAL seeing shots of James in our jersey. WTF? How did this happen?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yup - pretty funny how we were all ready to throw in the towel and rebuild first word of Wade bolting :laugh:.

Emotions were high people!


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> SpearsNBAYahoo
> 
> LeBron-Heat open @ BOS Oct 26, sources tell Y! Wiz Wall debuts Oct 27 @ ORL. Rumor is Lakers open versus Rockets in Yao's possible return.


http://twitter.com/SpearsNBAYahoo


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yup, looks official


> Dwyane Wade, LeBron James, Chris Bosh and the new-look Miami Heat are poised to make their season debut against the NBA's reigning Big 3.
> 
> The Heat will open the 2010-11 season against the Boston Celtics on Oct. 26 at TD Garden, multiple league sources said Monday night.
> 
> The league will release a portion of the schedule Tuesday night during an hour-long special on NBA TV.
> 
> During the show, matchups will be announced for TNT's opening night double-header, as well as a slate of Christmas Day games on ABC and ESPN, and games played on the Jan. 17 Martin Luther King Jr. holiday.
> 
> The Heat-Celtics game opens a TNT double-header that will showcase the two-time defending champion Los Angeles Lakers in the second game. ESPN was working to secure the rights to Miami's home opener, which will be either the following night (Wednesday) or that Friday.
> 
> The league's television partners were still negotiating games Monday, and it's possible some opening week matchups could be shifted before the 7 p.m. start of the NBA TV show Tuesday.
> 
> The Heat is expected to play the maximum of 34 nationally televised games, with interest in the team spiking after Miami re-signed Wade and added James and Bosh in free agency. There has been no shortage of national criticism and scrutiny in the wake of the dynamic makeover.
> 
> Read more: http://www.miamiherald.com/2010/08/03/1758605/new-look-miami-heat-will-open.html#ixzz0vWdXTBdp


Makes sense. The EC champs who ended Lebrons season last year vs Lebron and his new team.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Go dig back my old posts. I've always said, from probably even before we officially got James, that if we did, Boston would be our opening matchup.

- Big 3 on Big 3
- Wade and James were both eliminated consecutively by the C's
- We have to "go through them" to win the chip
- The league likes to save the Finals rematches for Christmas and another occasion later than opening night. They generally give the champion a weaker opponent to start the season, as a gift or to make them look good or something. It also allows both teams to be in a better flow when they face each other, as they are important games that could decide homecourt in the Finals.
- Celtics/Magic lacks rating power
- Opening night is too soon for Heat/Lakers (see: Finals rematch reasoning)

The only other options I saw were 

- Heat/Knicks as we've opened against them two years in a row, and they now have a little bit of star power. It would also give us an easier opponent to play against and look good in our first showing like the NBA would want. Not enough star power here though. And it might not wind up being a good game to even watch.

- Heat/Magic due to the in-state rivalry and dual-contender status. Not enough story lines beyond that however.

- Heat/Bulls might make the most sense beyond Heat/Celtics. They've been a perennial rival over the past 4-5 seasons, and there are a ton of story lines beyond that (post-Championship pounding on opening night and the 1st round sweeping, stealing Rose, Wade's big game against them, Wade's flirtation, LeBron's flirtation, Bosh's flirtation, their being our biggest competition in free agency as a whole). It could also wind up being competitive. 


Don't forget Boston won't have Perkins, who played really well against us in the playoffs. Jermaine may be filling in in the middle, and while he had his moments last year, he quickly evened it out by turning to rubbish. Even when he's on he's not the interior domination type, mostly shooting fade-aways out of the high post. He's also not a rebounder, and while he blocks shots, we've seen both Dwyane and LeBron dunkface him. 

This game may not even by competitive if we can slow Rondo. Pierce, Allen, and Garnett will probably start off slowly, while our much younger core will be looking to blast out of the gates and hush critics. Surely, this could work against us, but I can see solid chemistry evolving during preseason. While this team has undergone a mega-makeover, it's kind of like a few mini-teams in one big team. We brought back a lot of supporting players from last season. Wade, LeBron, and Bosh have all played together on several USA/All-Star teams, and have exhibited chemistry in the process. Miller played on one of those teams (albeit sans Wade), and also has played with UD. Obviously Z played with LeBron for the latter's entire career. In a way, the only odd men out in this regard would be Howard, House (who is a former Heat), and the rookies, obviously.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Man, that post made me realize, I'm going to love seeing our team play against JO again. I've always hated him and was really reluctant to accept him as a Heatian when the trade was rumored. It was the best move to make at the time, though, and we reaped some benefits on the court.

I hate his face, as well as the faces he makes on the court. His body language is so negative, and he seems like a joke to opposing teams. I'm quite glad he's gone. 

Speaking of, where's Ricky Davis? Players either get paid big time when they're done here or fall off the face of the earth. We're always either mining hidden talent, or retreading some vet's tires, it seems.


EDIT: Actually, in retrospect, would the Miller-Salmons trade have been better? Miller played pretty well for the Bulls, and Salmons has been killin' it and would've been a perfect fit next to Wade. Of course, we couldn't have known he'd opt out for sure and we could've wound up with Wade-Salmons-Bosh as opposed to what we have now, which I'd chalk up as a downgrade. However, we maybe could've gotten Salmons to opt out on a _wink-wink _ and have used that Miller money on Salmons instead. Would Salmons take a bench role and, perhaps, a minor pay-cut? Is he a better fit there? Meh...what do you guys think?


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*






At least there'll be no Dwyane Wade when JO swats LeBron's ass. :laugh:


----------



## Floods

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Jace said:


> Tony Fiorentino is going to be sooo annoying this year. Should we play a drinking game for every time he says "Oh boy!" after a LeBron dunk?


I'm not looking forward to listening to the banshee PA announcer go 'LEBROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON...... JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!'.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Good miami mix of the TRIO:


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Heat-Celtics on opening day? Bad news for the Celtics!

Only problem is JO historically owns us. You all forget he has been Bill Russell against us. Even with Toronto he recorded rebound totals of 18 and 16 against us.

He did well for us. He was a pretty good defensive player who often gave us a good punch down low, he was simply just too old. I will say it was disappointing both years when he disappeared in the playoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

According to Ira's source, Heat's home opener will be vs Orlando on October 29. Ant that we'll play in LA on Christmas day.

And according to Chris Broussard, Lebron's 1st game back in Cleveland will be December 2, the 2nd night of a back to back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

As if that game in Boston cant get anymore interesting...


> daldridgetnt Props to @SherrodbCSN in Boston for being first: Cs are indeed "close," according to league source, to signing Shaq. Story soon on NBA.com.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> As if that game in Boston cant get anymore interesting...


Wow, I can't wait to see Heat trample the team that racks up old timers.

I really want us to win now. That is a must win for us to set the tone for the season.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Dude - its the first game of the season...hardly a must win


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I disagree, if it is against Boston, it is.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

See ya on Christmas Day.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Should be fun


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Basel said:


> See ya on Christmas Day.


Sorry in advance for ruining your Christmas this year :cheers:


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

The Heat are going to make there Garden debut on the 17th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Knicks4life said:


> The Heat are going to make there Garden debut on the 17th.


Sorry in advance for ruining December 17 for you :cheers:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I can't WAIT for this season.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> As if that game in Boston cant get anymore interesting...


The two O'Neal's teaming up in Boston to take down the Heat? lol.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

It's sad, Shaq is supposedly signing for the vets minimum only. He couldve been a great pick up for his, but he freaking burns bridges everywhere he goes like a dummy, and also has such a lazy attitude I would've been afraid he'd be a bad influence on these guys. He theoretically could have been a great signing to complete this team had he not have those issues


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

LeBron James plays for the Heat! LeBron James _and_ Patrick Beverley play for the Miami Heat!

:baseldance:

I'll never get used to that.


----------



## sknydave

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

October can't come soon enough


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah defintley. Def plan on getting league pass this year


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Idk about you guys but Bpston scares me, they got a solid team. Plus they have great size, something which I still feel we lack


----------



## sknydave

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I just moved into a new place and the cable that's included doesn't have sun sports WTF


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

What are u going to do get league pass?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Boston definitely looks solid, but with Shaq at the 5, their D will suffer a great deal. We'll run Lebron and Wade pick and rolls play after play with Shaq in there.



sknydave said:


> I just moved into a new place and the cable that's included doesn't have sun sports WTF


You're still in Florida right? How is that even possible?


----------



## sknydave

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah.. It's weird. I'll just have to pay for cable. The cable I have now is included with the HOA


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Pierce - 33

Allen - 35

K.G. - 34 with a wrecked knee!

Shaq - 38 and pretty close to 400lbs.

Perkins - You dont just bounce back from an MCL/PCL when your 6'10 280lbs. That knee will keep him at 75% (at best) for the season.

J.O. - 32 with completely shot knees.

They looked lethargic at the beginning and down the stretch of last season. Another season of NBA mileage wont help that in the least.

Wade, Bron and Bosh wont just be running circles around the Celtics...they'll be doing back flips!


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

The Celtics, Mavericks, and Magic will still be threats to beat this Heat team, but when it comes down to it the Lakers will be the only other credible contender. They look to be re-signing Shannon Brown (a guy who does a respectable job keeping up with Wade) to go with Kobe. They signed Matt Barnes to go with Ron Artest in the Lebron stopping department. Then they have Bynum/Gasol/Odom/Ratliff to throw at Bosh and give him different looks. Any other team hoping to beat Miami in a 7-game series is kidding themselves.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Shaq will have a big first game for the C's. He's still good enough to produce when motivated.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> IraHeatBeat Although it was widely known, it now is official: Debut of rebuilt Heat to come in home exhibition against Pistons on Oct. 5 at 7:30 p.m.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*










:laugh:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Haha where was that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Probably around the Burger King Headquarters, which is down here in Miami.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Can someone with ESPN insider post this?


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> 1. Miami Heat | Future Power Rating: 707
> PLAYERS	MANAGEMENT	MONEY	MARKET	DRAFT
> 387 (1st)	174 (3rd)	46 (29th)	99 (1st)	1 (30th)
> 
> Despite a middling 2009-10 regular season, Miami ranked No. 4 in the previous edition of the Future Power Rankings. Now you know why.
> 
> For those of you who spent July spelunking in Borneo, the Heat pulled off one of the great coups in NBA history, inking LeBron James and Chris Bosh to join forces with Dwyane Wade, then surrounding them with a decent crop of role players.
> 
> Miami's management also jumps nine spots to the No. 3 position, as Pat Riley showed he can still make the decisive big-picture moves to steer a franchise the right way. (On smaller moves, the track record remains mixed -- witness Joel Anthony's five-year, $18 million deal.)
> 
> Money now looms as an issue for the Heat, who were No. 2 in the category last time, and they will have to rely on the midlevel exception to build out a somewhat limited roster in future seasons. Additionally, ownership has been reluctant to pay the luxury tax in the past, although that might change with the arrival of the Miami Thrice cash cow.
> 
> Despite those concerns, the Heat are an easy choice for the No. 1 spot. They have the best market -- a tax-free, warm-weather city with a vibrant nightlife and three superstars. They have the best players, with James, Wade and Bosh. And for the three seasons that run from 2011 to 2014, they have the best outlook.
> 
> (Previous rank: 4)


Here ya go


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


>


Bald white guy is head of Heat security.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Are you sure? That's not the security guy who always follows the last player to leave the court. That's one of the Heat trainers. They're both bald with goatees.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Thanks myst, who beat us in management?


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Jace said:


> Thanks myst, who beat us in management?


San Antonio was 1st. Lakers 2nd.

edit: here is full chart


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Hah, just my guesses.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

We should be ahead of LA in management, and NY in the draft.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah, Kupchak wasnt too well liked before the Gasol trade. I guess you have to credit him for giving up so little to get him, but I see that as more of a big time **** up by Wallace.

S.A is a given.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Jace said:


> Are you sure? That's not the security guy who always follows the last player to leave the court. That's one of the Heat trainers. They're both bald with goatees.


No that is the security guy..where'd you find that pic of bron?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

The one in Jace's avi?

http://www.nba.com/heat/photogallery/welcome_to_miami_1.html


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


>


Awesome to see him in his element like that, and drilling jumpers effortlessly. Watching this made me go out and shoot around for an hour at 10:30pm.

He said he's had two knee surgeries. One came with the shoulder surgery, when was the other? I know he had an external electricity procedure following the XX season, but that wasn't surgery. He wasn't cut open in college, was he?


----------



## sknydave

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

lol sandals


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Just saw a clip of Lebron speaking at his charity event in Akron on ESPN. 1 month later and i'm still shocked to see the Heat logo next to his name :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Moved this article to a new thread.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

JVG is just trying to be the only one right in case it does happen. We have at least four seasons to do it (save for a potential lockout season.) I think it's possible, but unlikely, but not for the reasons Kerr said. Having three franchise players eliminates just about all of his concerns. Two (maybe even all three) of the Big 3 can have a bad shooting night and still win. Playoff preparation might be a worthy concern, but Spo may choose continuity over rest and play the guys through the end of the season (maybe resting Bosh or Wade if banged up.) I think we should see at least a 68-69 win season during their run.


Remember this?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Thankfully, that doesnt look like the girl Bosh is with now :laugh:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Haha I remember but forgot that fact that it was Bosh's gf. And yes I think Bosh's new girl seems uglier..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> The agent for second-round pick Da’Sean Butler, a former West Virginia small forward, said the Heat prefers Butler sign with Miami than play a year in Europe, but that he probably won’t be ready by October because of a torn ACL. The final roster spot could come down to Butler, Kenny Hasbrouck and Patrick Beverley.


Link


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I didn't think this roster would get to the point where we'd have to choose between our favorite 2nd rounders.

If it comes down to Butler vs. Beverley, I might have to go Butler, while keeping Bev around like Hasbrouck and Randolph, if possible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*Obama Plays Basketball With NBA Stars LeBron James, Dwyane Wade, Carmelo Anthony, Others *



> WASHINGTON — President Barack Obama pulled together an informal dream team of current and former basketball superstars Sunday. But only a few people got to see it.
> 
> LeBron James, Dwyane Wade, Carmelo Anthony and other NBA all-stars joined Obama in Washington to entertain wounded troops.
> 
> The present-day stars were joined by some retired legends, including Bill Russell and Magic Johnson. College player Maya Moore of the Connecticut Huskies women's team also played.
> 
> The game was played for a group of "wounded warriors" – troops injured in action – and participants in the White House's mentoring program. It took place at a gym inside Washington's Fort McNair, a short drive from the White House. The president was inside the gym for about two hours.
> 
> The reporters assigned to keep tabs on the president were shut out of the gym, forced to wait in vans outside. Asked why media coverage was blocked, White House Press Secretary Robert Gibbs said Obama "just wanted to play."
> 
> After the game some of the players joined Obama and a group of his friends for a barbecue at the White House, capping the president's 49th birthday week.
> 
> A small tent and tables decorated with sunflowers and yellow and white tablecloths were being set up on the South Lawn when Obama returned from playing basketball. The White House said the meal will include shrimp from the Gulf of Mexico.





> IraHeatBeat Heat's Big 3 (sort of) hits the court with President Obama, with Wade, LeBron, Zo on the court for Sunday's special run with the President.





> dwadeofficial Itz times like 2day tht makes life amazing. @KingJames @Oneandonlycp3 @Baron_Davis @carmeloanthony all know what iom talkn abt





> KingJames RT @dwadeofficial: Itz times like 2day tht makes life amazing. @KingJames @Oneandonlycp3 @Baron_Davis @carmeloanthony all know what iom talkn abt. U aint neva lied man! Wow


 ..


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

That's pretty cool - Obama would've been star struck :laugh:

I'd like to see us hang on to PBev and Butler - keep De'Sean on the list and send PBev to develop in the D-League.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I saw this on another forum, and had to post it:










:laugh:


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I was somewhat happy about the Knicks offseason until the Isiah Thomas news.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*LeBron James's Lady*


> She admits it took her some time to warm to the idea of life in South Beach. "Personally, Miami was not my favorite place. Vacationing there is great: You go for three days and get some sun, and it's time to go home," she explains. But the weather helped win her over. "When they told me it doesn't get any colder than 50 degrees, that sold me. We get below-zero weather in Cleveland. ... I can't wait to have a sunny Christmas," she says. "It will definitely be an adjustment, but we'll make it. We're not complaining."
> 
> "Whatever LeBron felt was comfortable, I'm with him," she continues. "I just love him so much. We're soul mates." It's just such devotion that makes James gush about his longtime love. "A person like myself always needs a great sidekick and a person you can rely on no matter the circumstances. And she's that," he says. "She's got my back, and I love her for that."
> 
> While James settles in on his new home court, Brinson plans to split her time between Miami and Akron. She didn't want to uproot her sons—LeBron Jr., five, and Bryce Maximus, three—from their neighborhood, where LeBron Jr. will be starting kindergarten in the fall. "Cleveland is home," she says. "Nothing is going to change about that."
> 
> Some cynics might argue that long distance and superstar athlete equals disaster. And if VH1's hit series Basketball Wives is to be believed, Miami groupies are as gorgeous as they are aggressive. Fresh from the Midwest and flush with cash, James could be quite the target. (His Miami signing deal reportedly netted him $110 million over six years, as well as an estimated $30 million in endorsements from brands like Nike.) But Brinson isn't nervous about their partnership. "I'm not worried," she declares, sounding assured. "We're good. Our relationship is good."
> 
> Her mother, Jennifer, who has been minding the kids while Brinson talks, makes a good point: "Don't you think he knows the difference between ruthlessness and love?" she asks. "If LeBron was going to do something shady, he can do that around the corner. He doesn't have to go to Miami."


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

woah... didn't know he had a wifey. I thought he was single.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> woah... didn't know he had a wifey. I thought he was single.


Girlfriend...she doesnt have a ring.

Bron + South Beach models =


----------



## King Joseus

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

wifey ≠ wife


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



King Joseus said:


> wifey ≠ wife


I know that bro. 

The point was that Wifey is marriage material...shes been with him since high school yet doesnt even have an engagement ring...almost a decade later. Sounds like a female he had 2 kids with and doesnt have the guts to leave.



> But Brinson isn't nervous about their partnership. "I'm not worried," she declares, sounding assured. "We're good. Our relationship is good."
> 
> Her mother, Jennifer, who has been minding the kids while Brinson talks, makes a good point: "Don't you think he knows the difference between ruthlessness and love?" she asks. "If LeBron was going to do something shady, he can do that around the corner. He doesn't have to go to Miami."


If she doesnt move the kids down here this season they will be over pretty quick!

Cleveland isnt Miami...these women take gold digging to another level!

Bron will stay with this...









about as long as Wade stayed with that!


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Super Friends said:


> I know that bro.
> 
> The point was that Wifey is marriage material...shes been with him since high school yet doesnt even have an engagement ring...almost a decade later. Sounds like a female he had 2 kids with and doesnt have the guts to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> If she doesnt move the kids down here this season they will be over pretty quick!
> 
> Cleveland isnt Miami...these women take gold digging to another level!
> 
> Bron will stay with this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about as long as Wade stayed with that!


I see your point.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I know its only an all star game but it still somewhat shows what we're in store for..


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

KingJames twitter



> Don't think for one min that I haven't been taking mental notes of everyone taking shots at me this summer. And I mean everyone!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Love it 

MVP!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Anthony Tolliver better fake an illness on November 2nd :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I sense an Amare-like facial coming his way - followed my James saying "I just took my talents to your face".


----------



## Sueng

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade County said:


> I sense an Amare-like facial coming his way - followed my James saying "I just took my talents to your face".


:rotf:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> ByTimReynolds ESPN to show Miami at Atlanta preseason on Oct. 21. Heat conclude preseason in Tampa vs. Orlando the next night.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*






Bosh on Mike and Mike

Link


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

One interesting wrinkle, Steve Kerr is taking over Doug Collins' t.v. job for TNT so he will be broadcasting our games. Back when we were contenders with Shaq he bashed us so often that after we won the title he had to write an apology column on Yahoo.

Anyway, he's going to be very critical when he can. He hated Riley as a player and when he was a broadcaster before he was always critical of the Riley system we employ here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*Heat to host exhibition against Russian powerhouse*


> Before facing the NBA's first Russian owner, the Miami Heat will warm up against a Russian powerhouse.
> 
> The Sun Sentinel has learned that the Heat will play CSKA Moscow in an Oct. 12 exhibition game at AmericanAirlines Arena.
> 
> CSKA's exhibition was a late addition to the team's U.S. preseason tour. It already was scheduled for an Oct. 14 exhibition against the Oklahoma City Thunder and an Oct. 16 game against the Cavaliers.
> 
> The Heat, which added LeBron James and Chris Bosh and re-signed Dwyane Wade this offseason, will play eight exhibitions in October, including three at AmericanAirlines Arena, with that schedule yet to be released.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Bosh is EVERYWHERE.

I'm listening to Kerr take every opportunity to crack on us with Bill Simmons. I think we were the most nationally hated team before these acquisitions. They're saying we'll be a bad defensive team right now, because "Wade and LeBron are the two best defensive players on this team." Simmons just lumped Joel in as a "bad defensive player" along with Haslem and Ilgauskas. You kidding?

Simmons needs to blow his nose or stick to writing.

Oh yea, and...



:baseldance:*4,000!!!*:baseldance:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Jeaaaaaaaaah boi! :cheers:

Simmons is trash. Funny sometimes, but the guy talks crap. He probably doesnt know who Joel is.

Haslem isnt bad defensively either...so dunno. He's probably just tryin 2 make himself feel better about the Celtics.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=5459355

Brandon Marshall future backup sg! :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

As if Parcells would ever allow him to do that :laugh:


----------



## BigWill33176

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

never saw this until tonight...hilarious

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBpfwpOPXNc


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



BigWill33176 said:


> never saw this until tonight...hilarious
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBpfwpOPXNc


:rotf:

Bosh is a trip.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

They played a clip of that on some show around when it came out...can't remember where. Or maybe I just stumbled across it when looking at mixes, dreaming about Bosh playing for the Heat awhile back.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Bosh has great ideas but he needs to take acting classes or get an acting coach. He just looks so uncomfortable in fron the of the camera, it makes me cringe.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Jace said:


> Are you sure? That's not the security guy who always follows the last player to leave the court. That's one of the Heat trainers. They're both bald with goatees.


I'm pretty sure that's him.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Saw PBev earlier this week at Hooters Bayside sucking vehemently on some chicken wings while watching ESPN and ignoring his groupie girlfriend.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Saw PBev earlier this week at Hooters Bayside sucking vehemently on some chicken wings while watching ESPN and ignoring his groupie girlfriend.


Was that his GF or one of his baby mommas?


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Reply #3500


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

200 posts away from this being the biggest thread in all the team forums. Yet no one is posting much right now. Everyone seems to be in one hangover after that initial free agent rush :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*







shivers. Especially those 2 back to back blocks from Bron and Bosh at about 1:02 of the clip.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

WTF? Vid doesn't embed?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

^embedded it for you. Copy the last part of the youtube link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*LqxJ2UDgzOA*

" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*






Anyone see the first one? It inspired all of those stupid, annoying NBA commercials last year. This one is quite LeBron/Heat-heavy.


This thread has definitely slowed, but we should still get the record. Only fitting considering the circumstances.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

What is the current longest thread in a team forum?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

The Bulls 2006 draft thread with 3,695 posts. That thread may have a lot of merged threads though.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Ironic how that netted them Tyrus Thomas...

They would of have been so much better with Aldridge.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

And maybe never have gotten Rose?


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

touché


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

So the passenger is claiming that the weed was his and not UD's... How many times has that worked for Mello lol. I think one time he even had a backpack and they found some in there, then he claimed it was his friends bag


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> IraHeatBeat Heat second-rounder Jarvis Varnado signs with 2nd-division team in Italy. Heat will retain his rights. Never had shot with roster overhaul.


..


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Going the Patrick Beverley route.

:clap2:


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Saw that coming.

So why is it felony possession for UD when the reefer was found on the passenger who admitted it was his and received a misdemeanor?


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Cuz it's his car?

I dunno...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> LeBron James won't rule out returning to play for Cleveland some day, but admitted in an interview with GQ Magazine that owner Dan Gilbert's letter to fans on the night James left the Cavaliers gives him "a lot of motivation" for when he and his new Miami Heat teammates play his former club.
> 
> In an interview to be published in the September issue of GQ, James told writer J.R. Moehringer that "if there was an opportunity for me to return [to Cleveland] ... and those fans welcome me back, that'd be a great story."
> 
> But James, who announced on July 8 that he would leave the Cavaliers as a free agent to sign with the Heat, said of Gilbert's late-night letter: "I don't think he ever cared about LeBron. My mother always told me: 'You will see the light of people when they hit adversity. You'll get a good sense of their character.' Me and my family have seen the character of that man."
> 
> James added: "It made me feel more comfortable that I made the right decision."
> 
> Moehringer interviewed James three times in a 19-day span -- twice before and once after his announcement.
> 
> The story looks at the weeks leading up to and just after his July 8 announcement on ESPN -- on a show titled "The Decision," which was widely panned. James said he wouldn't change anything about how he made his decision, or how he told the world about it.
> 
> James told GQ: "I understand that a lot of people would be hurt" in Cleveland by his decision, but also said that growing up, he and his friends from Akron didn't always like Cleveland. Akron is about 40 miles south of Cleveland.
> 
> "It's not far, but it is far," James told GQ. "And Clevelanders, because they were the bigger-city kids when we were growing up, looked down on us. ... So we didn't actually like Cleveland. We hated Cleveland growing up. There's a lot of people in Cleveland we still hate to this day."
> 
> James said he'll remain anchored in Akron. "I'm going to spend a lot of the summer here," he said. "This is my home. Akron, Ohio, is my home. I will always be here. I'm still working out at my old high school."
> 
> And he said Cleveland fans were "awesome," but didn't take back his comment late last season that those around him were "spoiled" by his play.
> 
> "I love our fans. Cleveland fans are awesome," he told GQ. "But I mean, even my family gets spoiled at times watching me doing things that I do, on and off the court."


Link


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

:laugh:, seriously, who the **** is advising LeBron to talk this summer? smh


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*LeBron James opens up about shift to Heat in GQ article*


> James said he is fully at peace to be heading to South Florida. He said those close to him can see that.
> 
> "They're happy to see me happy," he said. "That's what they can see in my face. They say: 'It's been a while since we've seen you look like that.' "
> 
> He took particular umbrage to those who questioned a focus other than toward the sport.
> 
> "People questioning how much I love the game," he said, "that's never been something I haven't cherished. Every night on the court I give my all, and if I'm not giving 100 percent, I criticize myself."
> 
> He did, however, raise question about whether the elbow injury that limited him in the Cavaliers' loss to the Boston Celtics in the Eastern Conference semifinals is fully healed.
> 
> "I go out there and get a hard workout, and I know the elbow is not 100 percent healthy," he said after a July session. "It feels great, but I'm not going to wait until it hurts to start icing it."





> Among those who have criticized James' move are those who believe he felt the need to pair with Dwyane Wade, a player who has shown the ability to lead a team to a championship, as he did with the 2005-06 Heat.
> 
> No true, James said in the GQ piece.
> 
> "I think I've gotten to a point now in my career where I do feel like I have a killer instinct," he said.
> 
> Still, in the week before the decision to join the Heat, clarity was limited. The author of the piece, J.R. Moehringer wrote, "The whole Dwyane Wade- Chris Bosh thing, he says, it's not going to happen."
> 
> But it did. And then came criticism about the decision, from TNT analyst Charles Barkley, among others.
> 
> "Charles was probably trying to be funny," James said. "It wasn't funny to me."


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Good god Lebron, just play ball and don't talk man.

Sure hope LBJ/Bosh/Wade stick around for the 6 years or more, but at the moment I wouldnt be suprised if it was 4 and done.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> IraHeatBeat A positive sign? Da'Sean Butler takes part in the NBA's rookie photo shoot alongside Dexter Pittman, creating hope for a '10-11 roster spot.


..


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Interesting. No number though for Butler.

Here's a few shots:

















_Another thing confirmed by these photos — Dexter Pittman is still very big. So big they couldn't find official Heat shorts to fit him. Bigness, confirmed._:laugh:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...t=At3P1QDUGy86uieRGPSALgy8vLYF?urn=nba-263124


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Those balls look like oranges in his hands. But damn, he looks like a random fat dude who got to take pics in a Heat jersey.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah, he certaintly doesn't look 'toned' per se. Lotta work to be done on that body.

Hope we keep Butler around - we've had good success with Butler's in the past, by all reports he could be a steal. We deserve one, after gifting the Hornets Marcus Thornton :\


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I don't get the steve carrell insert.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I didnt put it there - but it's because of the weird poses and yellow backgrounds.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Anyone notice the uniform adjustment?


Look again...



It seems we're continuing to conform to NBA standards and have now moved the NBA logo to the left breast, like every other team. Last year we switched the sides of the logos on the shorts, like all other teams with a similarly placed shorts logo. Everything looks better balanced now.










Also, is it me or do the unis look less shiny? New material?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> MIAMI — Dwyane Wade knows what he's going to hear for the next few days. It's the same question he's been getting for the past few weeks.
> 
> "So, why didn't you pick the Bulls?"
> 
> Hey, when you're a native son of Chicago and you rebuke the advances of your hometown team, that's a fair question. And the newly re-signed Miami Heat guard fully expects to be on the receiving end of it often between now and Sunday, while hosting a number of charity-themed events to help underprivileged kids.
> 
> "I expect to hear that for a while," Wade told The Associated Press on Wednesday from Chicago, where his Wade's World Foundation will hold events involving more than 1,000 children this weekend. "But kids are fans of the game of basketball and fans of certain players as well. They think it's cool in a way. It's moreso the adults who don't understand why you didn't choose their cities."





> Chris Bosh picked Miami, Wade quickly decided to join him and one day later, LeBron James gave the Heat a triple sweep of the three biggest prizes available during this summer's free-agent period. So now, Wade finds himself in the delicate balance of enjoying Chicago while trying to avoid the city's disappointment.
> 
> "Whatever jersey I'm wearing, I'm still here," Wade said. "I'm still in the community, I think I'm doing something impactful and bigger than the game of basketball. It had nothing to do with Chicago. It had nothing to do with the Chicago Bulls. It had everything to do with Miami and what we had a chance to do down there."
> 
> "The kids can separate it. It's moreso the adults we have to fight against," Wade said. "It's just not their lives. ... At the end of the day, I'm sure that if I'm happy, they will be happy for me in the long run. It's the same thing in Ohio for LeBron. He looks happy. He says he's very happy with his decision and I think people can respect that."





> Wade is scheduled for business meetings in New York next week, continuing to build his brand and add to his marketability. And on Sept. 8, Wade and his ex-wife are set to begin a custody trial that is projected to last for two weeks begins in Chicago, meaning it's quite possible the six-time All-Star won't be back in Miami to start preparing for the season as quickly as he'd like.
> 
> Wade has been working with Heat assistant coach David Fizdale of late, and expects to continue doing so for the rest of the summer.
> 
> "I'm sure the Heat are going to do an unbelievable job of giving me the things I need," Wade said.
> 
> Wade has also been in regular contact with close friend Udonis Haslem, his teammate in Miami for the past seven years. It's been a tumultuous summer for Haslem. His mother died recently after a long illness, and he now faces a felony marijuana-possession charge following a traffic stop on Sunday.
> 
> "He's doing all right," Wade said. "Without knowing exactly everything that has happened, I know this has been hard for UD, because he's been going through a lot. This offseason, there's been a lot on him. I told him this is a challenge that he has to overcome. Everyone has that time, and this is his time. UD is a stand-up guy. It's unfortunate he's involved in this mistake. But he'll move on."
> 
> Wade expects the same from those that are upset over him not picking the Bulls.


*Link*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*Interview with D-Wade*


> *Matt Moore - CBSSports.com:* So you're heavily involved with this charity as well as Zo's Summer Groove. Why is this one so important to you, is it just the element of being home?
> 
> *Dwyane Wade:* Yeah, just being home, you know? I'm honored to be involved with Summer Groove in Miami with Zo and the work we do there, but this is where I'm from. I know what these kids go through, because I went through some of the same things. I see myself in some of the youth here, and that's why it's so important.
> 
> *Moore:* We live in an era where athletes of all types and sports do very real, very explicitly illegal acts, and little is made of it. On the other hand, your business decisions of the past three months have led people to vilify you and your teammates to a degree. Is it frustrating to see the kind of negative attention you receive, despite being a great player, a good teammate, and a positive force in the community?
> 
> *Wade:* Yeah, I don't think the world focuses on the positive things enough. I understand being the villain is what people like. People play to that. They want to know about the villain. They don't want to know about the good. They say they do, but statistics show that they don't. The thing is, I don't do these things for recognition, being a good teammate, being a positive member of the community. I do them because those things make me whole and complete. A lot of that negativity? It's just speculation. You've gotta deal with it and move on. I've learned that not everyone's going to be 100% DWade. Hopefully the ones that do get to know me more and the things that I do and that's what they make their opinions from, from who I am. Everything else is just speculation.
> 
> *Moore:* What event specifically is the best part of this weekend?
> 
> *Wade:* The Saturday where we focus on the kids. That's when we have the Youth Summit, dealing with major issues. Specifically, violence and education in Chicago. And that's when I get to hear their stories and what they've been through. The talent show that night, giving them a platform, letting the community know these kids are out there and giving them a voice. That's a really big part of this weekend, giving the community to really check these kids out. We need more support from the community for these kids.
> 
> *Moore:* Doing these events, seeing these kids first hand, all the work that you've done, does it make you want to be involved at a higher level? Does being so involved make you think about being involved in a political or more advanced level when your playing days are over?
> 
> *Wade:* Yeah, actually. My focus is on right now, my goal is to start now and do things now. Then, to build a platform when I'm done playing basketball. I try and do these things, not just in Miami or Chicago. I do things in every city we go to, like during All-Star Weekend. I just want to make a difference as much as possible. At the end of the day when there's no more DWade, I want to have made a difference.
> 
> *Moore:* With the new Heat coming together, you've got more weapons, obviously, but there are going to be questions about how it's all going to work on the court. Do you see yourself handling the ball more coming up the floor more, less or the same as in years before? Are you going to be playing more of a point-type position, or will it be business as usual in Miami?
> 
> *Wade:* The same pretty much. You know, I handled the ball a lot last season in Miami. I also played off the ball a lot. I don't think that changes a lot. I'm a playmaker, and I'm going to score. At the end of the day, my job is to put the ball in the basket. I'm also going to create opportunities for my teammates, and that won't change.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*Are Heat the next Bad Boys, or just misunderstood?*



> It's not fashionable to wear black on South Beach, or even wise, considering the soaring humidity. But do the Miami Heat have any other choice, seeing how that's the color they've been given by a segment of the basketball community?
> 
> They were labeled: Bad Guys. Betrayers. The Team To Hate. And other descriptions that can't be printed here. The general public's hysteria has been gleefully whipped to a froth by a media that loves to designate certain teams and players as being good and evil. And now the image has taken a life of its own, like fungus, and training camp hasn't even started. Yes, it's just August.
> 
> Somewhere, the Pistons of the late 1980s, a team that actually embraced the idea of being detested, are feeling mighty jealous right now.
> 
> Never mind that LeBron James, Dwyane Wade or Chris Bosh, the three stars who are the center of the storm, have never been accused of hitting their woman.
> 
> Never mind they haven't been socked with drunken driving or texting while driving or even jaywalking, for that matter.
> 
> Forget that these three have never been busted for using drugs, selling drugs, carrying drugs or knocking off a drug store.
> 
> Did they ever clear out a bar by tossing bodies on the street, or punch an officer, or charged with sexual assault? No, no and no.
> 
> None of the three are accused of abandoning their children. If anything, Wade spent much of his summer engaged in a nasty divorce battle trying to get custody of his two young boys, whom he constantly dotes on.
> 
> And none of these players went into a rage and gave his girlfriend's father a beat-down (also known as pulling a K-Rod, as in Francisco Rodriguez, the Mets pitcher charged with doing just that).





> Wade: He's guilty of ... well, at this point, guilty by association, unless somebody finds something solid on him. And good luck with that.
> 
> Wade is perhaps the most endearing public figure in Miami since Sonny Crockett. He led the Heat to their only title, with a historic performance in the NBA Finals. He smiles easily. He's about as humble as a star of his level gets. When Stan Van Gundy was jettisoned in a controversial decision by Pat Riley, it was Shaquille O'Neal with blood on his hands, not Wade. And it was Wade who threw his weight behind Erik Spoelstra when word circulated that Riley might return to the bench, if that's what it took to coach the incoming stars.
> 
> But: He openly recruited two players from their original teams to Miami to form something that might be special. What a creep, right?
> 
> Bosh: Fun-loving, inquisitive and quirky; that might be a fair description of Bosh. Few athletes have embraced the social media phenomenon as aggressively, which allows Bosh to reach his fans directly. While a fair amount of other NBA players (at least those born in the States) have a real problem playing in Canada, Bosh developed a love for Toronto, despite the wicked winters. He's considered a community treasure in South Dallas, where he's giving of his time and money to help those who grew up with the same social challenges as he did.
> 
> But: Bosh voiced his displeasure, on more than one occasion, about the Raptors' lack of heart, and was never sold on the franchise's direction. What a bum, right?
> 
> James: He grew up in Akron and then, when the sad-sack Cavaliers won the first overall pick, expressed joy at playing close to home. He actually looked forward to spending a long time in Cleveland, making him a rarity in sports. Up until Game 5 of the Eastern Conference semis this spring, he was relatively hate-proof, except for scattered incidents, most famously for the Riverdance that rubbed Joakim Noah the wrong way. He carried the Cavs on his back for seven years and never went Kobe on the franchise, meaning, he never went on a media blitz, demanded a trade and moaned about his team for an entire summer, as Bryant did a few years ago.
> 
> But: LeBron made that admittedly-dumb prime-time TV show. This has merit, along with his failure to thank Cleveland in a timely manner. The TV show offended everyone (although perhaps not the Boys and Girls Club, which received a nice check for charity). That makes him lame, right?
> 
> Actually, what's lame is this whole idea of the Heat wearing black hats.
> 
> Let's get to the root of the anger. LeBron left Cleveland. That's why he's getting more flak than any athlete in recent memory who has never committed an actual crime. That's why the Heat have a stigma. LeBron left Cleveland in his prime, and he didn't leave town in a more classy way. He just up and went. There would've been a substantial decrease in outrage (which amazingly lasted an entire summer) had he ditched, for example, the Clippers. Or the Knicks, at least outside of New York. Leaving Cleveland was a "punk move" in the opinion of Charles Barkley. Because Cleveland is vulnerable and an easy punching bag and victimized so often, folks can identify with the city's plight and therefore have much sympathy and love for Cleveland.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I just watched game 4 and 5 against the Celtics again and came away really impressed with both Joel and Mario. Rio started off the season poorly, but was doing a lot of the things we fell in love with during his rookie season again. In game 5 he was bombing threes in the flow of the offense, and making good decisions with the ball. If he can continue playing like this, he'll be great at starting PG.

Joel eventually started to rebound better during the season, while also making all sorts of quality hustle plays. This really showed in game 5 as he grabbed rebounds over some of the C's bigs and blocked shots in dramatic fashion. He still gets pushed around a little bit on the block by bigger (most) centers, but playing next to a big PF for once might help him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I've been re-watching the Team USA Olympic games and realizing again how important Bosh was to that team. I know D is not a strong suit of his but on that team, he was probably the best defensive big we had. I'm anxious to see how much his D picks up with us. I think that part of his game could really surprise people.

And Wade was just unbelievable on the redeem team. He looked like he was in fast forward compared to everyone else. Here's hoping that he comes into this season, in that same shape he was following the Olympics.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*Unlike other greats, Monroe sees no issue with LeBron's move
*


> Long before he was Earl the Pearl and a champion in the NBA, Earl Monroe was known at John Bartram High in southwest Philadelphia as Thomas Edison.
> 
> For all the moves he invented.
> 
> Before even the legend of Black Magic began to spread from coast to coast, the fans at Philly's Charles Baker League knew him as Black Jesus.
> 
> For all the miracles he performed.
> 
> "The thing is, I don't know what I'm going to do with the ball, and if I don't know, I'm quite sure the guy guarding me doesn't know either," Monroe once famously said.
> 
> But for all of the inexplicable and amazing things he could do with a basketball in his hand, there was never one time that he didn't want to have the best players on his team when he stepped onto a court.
> 
> That's the main reason why Monroe is so bewildered by the negative reaction to LeBron James and Chris Bosh deciding to team up with Dwyane Wade in Miami.
> 
> The conversation had been mainly reminiscing about his former Baltimore Bullets teammate, the late Gus Johnson, who will finally be inducted into the Hall of Fame this month. But when James' name came up, Earl the Pearl was off and running again on a fastbreak.
> 
> "When you go the playground and the game is at its most basic level, don't you always try to choose the best guys that are there for your own team?" Monroe asked. "Or maybe you get together your own bunch of guys who you think are the best team and then you show up at the playground and take on everybody.
> 
> "Sure, I always liked to put on a show. I liked to do the things that nobody expected or maybe nobody had seen. But the reason I always played was to win and you do that by having more of the best players. What's not smart about that?"
> 
> So the Hall of Famer sees James heading south and figures that's one clever fella.
> 
> "Then again," Monroe said laughing through the phone, "the guy is 25 years old and I know at that age I would rather have been on the sandy beaches of Miami than up in the snow of Cleveland or anyplace else. So I guess it doesn't take a genius to figure that out."
> 
> But at the root of Monroe's puzzlement remains the criticism from the likes of Michael Jordan, Charles Barkley and Magic Johnson that James gave up some part of his legacy by joining Wade and Bosh.
> 
> "I'm not so inclined to talk about a guy's legacy when he might not even be halfway through his career," Monroe said. "And nobody has more respect for anyone who has played the game than I do for Bill Russell. But when he won those 11 championships, didn't he have some pretty good players with him all those years, guys who were All-Stars, guys who are in the Hall of Fame?"
> 
> The 65-year-old Monroe lives in the New York area now, running his Reverse Spin Entertainment Group, which produces films and music, and is also a spokesman for EmblemHealth and Merck & Co. He watches plenty of basketball on TV, but says he changes the channel quickly if the game isn't competitive or he's not watching a great.
> 
> "I don't want to watch a lot of what's out there," Monroe said. "The game is sloppy. There just aren't as many very good or great teams these days. That's because of the way the game is structured today. There aren't a lot of veteran teams with guys who really know how to play together. That's how you win championships -- with veterans.
> 
> "That's why I kind of like what those guys are doing in Miami. They're young. They're in the prime of their careers. They're saying we can really build something together. I say let the chips fall where they may."
> 
> Monroe broke into the NBA in 1967 with a Baltimore Bullets team that included future Hall of Famers Wes Unseld and Johnson. Then in '71, he was traded to the New York Knicks where he joined a Hall of Fame filled roster of Dave DeBusschere, Willis Reed, Walt Frazier and Jerry Lucas that won the championship in '73. Every one of those Knicks players -- including Monroe -- was also voted as one of the NBA's 50 greatest.
> 
> Nobody ever criticized the Knicks for having too many great players on the same team. History has not been any less kind to any of the individuals.
> 
> "You have fewer teams and fewer NBA players then, so you could have more really good players on one team," Monroe said. "But the Knicks won the championship in 1970 and that didn't stop them from trading for me the next year.
> 
> "The Lakers had tried stockpiling talent before that. They brought [Wilt] Chamberlain to L.A. to play with Elgin Baylor and Jerry West and Gail Goodrich. I don't remember the whole basketball world getting down on them for doing that. Actually, I think everybody was excited. You wanted to see a great team and what they could do, how much they could accomplish.
> 
> "That's the way I feel about Miami now. You bring Wade, LeBron and Bosh together it could be great. How is that any different from what happened a few years ago when the guys -- [Kevin] Garnett and [Ray] Allen -- went to Boston? They were chasing after a championship at the end of their careers. And they got it and everybody praised them. The only difference here is these guys are younger and they might get more than one."
> 
> Monroe also believes James, Wade and Bosh are different because they have a sense of history about the game.
> 
> "I see those guys and a few others like Kobe and Shaq who understand the whole picture," he said. "With all of the young kids -- 18 and 19-year-olds -- that have come into the league, I think the game has lost something. Most of these guys think the game started with Jordan or maybe as far back as Magic and Bird.
> 
> "I think guys like LeBron and Wade understand there was a lot that happened in the '50s, '60's and '70s. They know there were some really great teams then. They know those teams had more than one great player. Maybe they're trying to get back to that. Maybe they're just trying to see how good they can be.
> 
> "I know I'll be watching them. I want to see what they can do. I never get tired of seeing great basketball."


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> I've been re-watching the Team USA Olympic games and realizing again how important Bosh was to that team. I know D is not a strong suit of his but on that team, he was probably the best defensive big we had. I'm anxious to see how much his D picks up with us. I think that part of his game could really surprise people.
> 
> And Wade was just unbelievable on the redeem team. He looked like he was in fast forward compared to everyone else. Here's hoping that he comes into this season, in that same shape he was following the Olympics.


Heh, those are the precise memories I have of it. Bosh really impressed me then, and I drooled over the idea of him coming here and being able to actually try on D.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> I've been re-watching the Team USA Olympic games and realizing again how important Bosh was to that team. I know D is not a strong suit of his but *on that team, he was probably the best defensive big we had*. I'm anxious to see how much his D picks up with us. I think that part of his game could really surprise people.
> 
> And Wade was just unbelievable on the redeem team. He looked like he was in fast forward compared to everyone else. Here's hoping that he comes into this season, in that same shape he was following the Olympics.


I think you're forgetting about Dwight Howard 

Agreed though, I do remember Bosh's D being a lot better than advertised on that team. 

Wade was insane that tournament. That was more than a 'im back'. That was just insane. That windmill alleyoop from the CP3 lob gave me the biggest smile when I first saw that. That's when I knew Dwyane had his explosion back.

Im really hoping he comes into this season in that peak physical condition like 08/09. He's literaly become unguardable with his ability to hit from deep now. And he wont take so many bad shots anymore.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Dwight is obviously the better defensive player, but in those international games where bigs are more perimeter oriented, Bosh shined.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'm with W2B. Bosh played a bigger defensive role than Dwight for those games. I was surprised. Pleasantly surprised.

While I always ultimately wanted James this offseason, of course, for years I had the feeling Bosh was coming here, whether he knew it or not. Perhaps it's because I wanted him here since his sophomore season. I always felt like he'd be an ideal 4 next to Wade. There's no question I rooted more for him to do well during the international games. 

Wade was outstanding though. People wondered if he could get back to form, and he wound up being better than before, even leading the team in scoring despite being a reserve. And yeah, watching some of those highlights of him picking off passes and dunking, he looks like he's playing at another speed. Clearly the prior rest + Grover + the Olympics as a warm-up led to Dwyane's career season that followed. I, too, have been hoping he takes conditioning as seriously as he has in the past this offseason, compared to last where he just worked out to not get injured. There's no question he should be more motivated, but who knows how much that'll amount to in the offseason. Good to hear Fiz has been working him out regularly, but I hope he takes some extended Grover time.

Wade was still great last year, but the previous season's version was sharper and stronger. You can tell it's not an age thing, and he had some plays last season that were even more explosive than the previous, but the consistency and tenacity wasn't quite there, as partially evinced by the stats.

Also, it's not just the 3-ball that's improved his game. That season he played on one leg with too much body-fat forced him to improve his skills getting to the basket. He now uses those along with his old explosiveness and new strength. The Euro step being one.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I like what Earl the Pearl is saying. He's on point. What makes me laugh is that Magic and Jordan had great players next to them and they criticized. I'd love to see Magic want to play against Pippen, Rodman and Jordan. He would want to be playing with them.

The thing about basketball is that it is not played one on one. It is a team thing and it is very frustrating when you give it an all and you lose. Carrying teams is just a romantic bullcrap. It ain't real.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*Da'Sean Butler planning to contend for Heat roster spot*


> Days after Jarvis Varnado opted for the assurances of an Italian League contract, Da'Sean Butler, another Miami Heat 2010 second-round pick, is moving toward a deal that would give him the chance to compete for a Heat roster spot.
> 
> Butler, a senior forward out of West Virginia selected at No. 42 in the June NBA Draft, one spot after Varnado, participated this week in the league's rookie photo shoot in New York.
> 
> "We're in discussions with Miami on signing a contract," agent Richard Katz said Friday. "Our intentions are to make him part of the Miami Heat. And that's where he'd like to be, and I think that's where they'd like to have him."
> 
> Butler's situation is complicated by a torn ACL sustained in the NCAA Tournament Final Four, a knee injury expected to keep him off the court at the Sept. 28 start of training camp and beyond. He was named second-team All-America last season by the Associated Press.
> 
> The Heat has been relatively free spending this offseason when it has come to guarantees to longshot roster prospects, with 2009-10 late-season additions Shavlik Randolph and Kenny Hasbrouck each receiving $250,000 guarantees, 2009 second-round pick Patrick Beverley receiving a full guaranteed contract, and center Dexter Pittman, the team's other 2010 second-round pick, receiving a three-year contract that has a guaranteed first season and partially guaranteed second season.
> 
> "We're certainly looking for as many assurances and guarantees as we can get, obviously," Katz, Butler's agent said. "But we really haven't engaged in any substantive talks about the numbers or the parameters of the agreement yet."
> 
> Competition will be stiff in camp, with 13 of the maximum 15 roster spots to go to veterans LeBron James, Dwyane Wade, Chris Bosh, Udonis Haslem, Mike Miller, Joel Anthony, Zydrunas Ilgauskas, Mario Chalmers, Carlos Arroyo, Jamaal Magloire, Eddie House, James Jones and Juwan Howard.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

LeBron James is on the Miami Heat. Unreal.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

just saw lebron in dadeland mall....hes huge!!!!!!

EDIT: Now that I'm off work and not typing on a phone I'll add that LeBron was shaking hands with a passing GMoney as I first saw him. He then walked right past me and my hollering co-workers, displaying a Dolphins-colored Witness shirt. He is so fricking huge. Legs like tree trunks too. Damn.

Its great to see he's down here already. Maybe working out living arrangements...


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> I like what Earl the Pearl is saying. He's on point. What makes me laugh is that Magic and Jordan had great players next to them and they criticized. I'd love to see Magic want to play against Pippen, Rodman and Jordan. He would want to be playing with them.
> 
> The thing about basketball is that it is not played one on one. It is a team thing and it is very frustrating when you give it an all and you lose. Carrying teams is just a romantic bullcrap. It ain't real.


Word up Deezy. Carrying teams alone gets you what Kobe had after Shaq (even though Wade of the last three seasons would have killed for a teammate like a prime Odom), or what we've seen with Dwyane the past couple of seasons. LeBron had decent success over the past few years due to better teammates. People expect him to carry a team all by himself, but it just doesn't work that way. Watching those Bulls games of old really showed my how much help Jordan needed.



Adam said:


> LeBron James is on the Miami Heat. Unreal.


It's (maybe) just now starting to sink in. I've re-watched the intro-party a few times recently. Seeing him in person today helped.

As has been stated, it won't really sink in until Marv Albert "The Miami Heat's LeBron James" or something along those lines after seeing him dunk during that first game against Boston.

I'm still riding the high of everything. The whole restaurant staff was going for the rest of the night after the King sighting. Made my night.

I can't express how excited I am to see this on the court. I was thinking the other day about what 2-3-4 I'd choose if I was building a team from scratch. No question Dwyane would be the 2, LeBron undoubtedly the 3. I've always liked Bosh, and his stats have risen to the top of the PF crop. With Duncan and Garnett off their prime, and Gasol so...Gasol-y, CB would've been my ultimate choice. Now they're all here? 

So yeah, we just need D-Will and D-How down here and I'm satisfied.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Since you were wondering where Tom Green was when The Decision came down...The answer is Cleveland. Fast-forward to :59 secs.







I only spotted that because I saw TG at the Improv on this tour. Funny that he was in CLE at the time.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Adam said:


> LeBron James is on the Miami Heat. Unreal.


:cheers:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I only watched the intro party for the first time a couple days ago...pretty funny. My girlfriend was like "what the ****!? are they dancing!?" :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Is anyone else sick of habitually visiting Heat forums every day before realizing there is absolutely nothing to talk about until preseason?


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

100%, come on training camp!

Aside from the occasional incendiary tweet, it's been quite slow lately.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I can't wait for training camp so I can get something. The most exciting thing for me Heatwise in the past week was paying $10 bucks to watch an additional Heat game this pre-season against CSKA Moscow. :whiteflag:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

These past 2 or 3 weeks have definitely been rough. I'm just tired of all the talk in the media about what this team can or cant do, I just wanna see them in action already!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*Eddie House calls this Heat team "Boston on steroids"*


> Eddie House has been around the block. Now, he's joined the circus.
> 
> He will report to the Miami Heat on Monday, forming alliances with LeBron James, Dwyane Wade, Chris Bosh and others. One of the game's more likeable characters will begin assimilating with the most reviled team in the NBA.
> 
> "I compare it to the year I went to Boston when the Big 3 got together in 2007," House said. "But this is going to be even bigger. This is going to be Boston on steroids."
> 
> For a role player, House already has enjoyed a remarkable ride. He made the ground shake in California, scoring 61 points in a Pac-10 game and earning a spot next to Lew Alcindor in the record book. He played with his brother-in-law in Sacramento, where he and Mike Bibby became extremely close friends. He was twice a legend in the desert, starring for the Sun Devils and returning as a fast-talking favorite with the Suns.
> 
> House has scored less than 5,000 regular-season points in the NBA, a number that barely describes the reach of his game and outsized personality.
> 
> "Most of the time, I'm just happy to be living," House said. "I'm doing something I love to do and I get paid for doing it. There's nothing for me to be upset about when I go to play basketball. I'm living my dream. I'm going to be ready to play when my number's called, and a guy who never caused any problems in the locker room."





> House is just the opposite. He's great in the locker room because he's funny, he never shuts up, and his oversized swagger provides teammates with serious comic relief. He made a big impact in his only season with the Suns in 2005-06, and should've been nailed down with a long-term commitment.
> 
> "I'm extremely excited about this opportunity," House said. "In Boston, everybody was after us every single night. We were playing hard-fought games every night. This is going to be even crazier. We're anointed champs from the beginning, and we're not the champions."
> 
> House is taking a risk. His two-year deal is worth $2.8 million, and he could have made more money elsewhere. He's also joining a team that ranks among America's Most Wanted, enlisting with a trio of stars who angered many old-school basketball types. Many people will be cheering for the Heat to lose, if only to show LeBron a thing or two about loyalty and manners.
> 
> Yet for House, this is somewhat personal. He's not one to carry grudges, but he's still sore at the Celtics for trading him to the rotten Knicks in February. Come playoff time, he plans on reminding them just what they're missing.
> 
> "That stung a little bit," House said. "When you feel like you're a main part of what the team is doing and you're on a mission, to get the rug pulled out from under you and get sent to a team that has no shot . . . that kind of hurt."


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Jace said:


> 100%, come on training camp!
> 
> Aside from the occasional incendiary tweet, it's been quite slow lately.


HBO should do a show like "Hard Knocks" for the NBA. With the personalities on this team that would be sick!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

When is media day and training camp?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Training camp opens Sept. 28. Media day is the 27th.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Oh man, a full month away 

Hurry up and start, season!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> Between photo shoots, posh parties, ``writing'' a column for Ocean Drive magazine and, oh yeah, practice, Miami Heat player Chris Bosh has been letting the team at agua spa at the Mondrian take care of his tense muscles. Bosh had several massages, including a couple's massage with girlfriend Adrienne Williams. He's enjoying the spa services so much he even booked pedicures with Williams in the hotel's poolside cabanas. Bosh was also seen at Prime Hotel -- Myles Chefetz's swank stay attached to Prime 112, filming A Day in the Life With Chris Bosh for Sports Illustrated. There, Bosh enjoyed a meal on the hotel's rooftop while he opened up about basketball and his new life here in Miami -- one that we've all been privy to clearly on multiple occasions. One of these days we promise we'll put the, uh, ki-Bosh on the baller's ubiquity.
> 
> Meanwhile, Bosh's fellow frosh Heat player LeBron James and his family had a cozy dinner Sunday night at Caffe Abbracci in Coral Gables. Making a cameo appearance to the table: Heat prez/head coach Pat Riley.


*Link*


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Kwame was signed for the minimum... I don't understand why he is not in Miami, his big body and defense is exactly what we need next to Bosh. Does the MIA front office that high on Anthony?
a one year vet minimum wouldn't cripple us for the future and would be an upgrade over any of our current bigs not named Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

That was a really long pause. "Dick's...Sporting Goods." It seemed like he was thinking he should add a "no ****" but then decided not to.

At first I thought the disguise thing was a joke but then they started "revealing" at the end so I guess they were serious. Confused me because the disguise seemed pretty awful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah, that was a horrible disguise.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah I didn't get how that worked out. I'm sure a lot of people figured it out that they didn't show. Can't believe the one guy who didn't believe him though.

So, yeah, we need Erick Dampier down here. He'd be awesome.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

With a crooked jaw like that, plus Wade is pretty tall too in a normal crowd.

I guess they made sure that he wasn't in Florida and/or a basketball city.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I don't know how any basketball fall wouldn't notice.. Smh


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> KingJames Just left 'The U' hooping with the team, @Oneandonlycp3, Mike miller, UD, Pat Bev, and LP. Great runs! Needed that


Pretty good pick up team


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*Hurricanes get a surprise visit from LeBron*


> CORAL GABLES, Fla. -- LeBron James has introduced himself to the Miami Hurricanes.
> 
> James and a slew of other Miami Heat players stopped by the Hurricanes' campus Thursday afternoon for some informal scrimmaging with the Atlantic Coast Conference team. Players hadn't been told beforehand that the NBA's two-time reigning MVP would be popping in for a workout.
> 
> Udonis Haslem, Mike Miller, Patrick Beverley and New Orleans guard Chris Paul - a close friend of James - played pickup games with the Hurricanes, then posed for pictures afterward, as did Heat guard Mario Chalmers.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

You think New Orleans would do a Mario/Jorel for CP3 deal?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Here's a picture of them and most of the Canes BBall team

http://twitpic.com/2ig4mb

Lebron is bigger than UD. What a freak :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Bigger? He makes UD look anorexic..


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah when I saw LBJ in person he looked more like the NBA bigs I've seen than the perimeter players. I wish UD was that big.

Got my tix to the Pistons game! Yeah!!! I'll be among the first witnesses.

EDIT: Was Bron playing? He sure ain't dressed that way.

Is that Rio at the end wearing the blue skants?


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Damn, reading PBev's twitter...he's gonna be all muscle and bones by the time the season starts. He ends every workout with a workout.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

^Yeah, that's Mario in the way too big shorts. Hopefully he's over that ankle injury now.

And Lebron did play...


> James had a variety of eye-popping dunks during the pickup games, which were played without an audience - and with no video.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Ya read that after


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Lebron and UD looks like they are the same height there. Is UD 6'8, 6'9 or 6'10?


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Mentioning PBev, I still think he makes his home in Northwest Arkansas. He was a real Razorback here. I think he adopted Fayetteville over Chicago.

Looking at his twitter after typing that, I am for sure he atleast has his baby momma in Fayetteville.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Lebron working out with Spo at the Heat facility. UD and Bosh were also there..

http://www.nba.com/heat/video/2010/08/27/LeBronworkout-1401068/index.html


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

You all know I am Erik Spoelstra's biggest supporter, but I'd love to know what in the hell he is telling LeBron on his offense that could possibly help him! Heck, I'd bet even Pat Riley's best advice to LeBron would be "Do what you do" on offense.

Regardless, LeBron James plays for the Heat!!!!

:baseldance:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Seems like he is trying to help Bron develop a better jumpshot.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Heck, he helped Wade develop one! Spoelstra was a big part of transforming Wade from an undersized combo guard with no jumper who got burned by anyone athletic defensively into the war daddy, prototypical superstar shooting guard with an acceptable jump shot who is an anchor defensively.

If Spo could help LeBron's jumper and do anything more with his defense, then I may just cry. I love being a Heat fan. I feel like partying just thinking about our roster.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I actually came here to mention that Spo seems to be working on LeBron's mid-range pull-up, the shot he is famously credited for giving Dwyane. Further, many LeBron-detractors have used Dwyane's money mid-range game, and LeBron's shaky one, as one reason Dwyane is better. Looks like Spo is ending that argument. Sweet.

Even when LeBron's pull-up is effective, it's somewhat awkward.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah, was thinking it looked a little awkward - yet still effective. He's got a funny release, but hey if it works - i aint complaining.

Still awesome to see him getting the reps in. Its surreal to see him working out with Spo in the Heat facility though


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

right? i rewound several times because of the surreality of him in a heat shirt/shorts...love seeing spo guide and push him too. notice pat in the background?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

What got to me was the quick flash to Bosh also working out. It was sort of a "Oh yeah, the best PF in the East in also working out" then back to Lebron 

Wishing Wade was down here working out with them as well.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

LOL, that just happened to me while re-watching it. The guy we coveted for years for this summer is an afterthought in the background. Ridic.

Regarding Spo, it's cool that he has the clout to teach LeBron this kind of stuff, despite LeBron being an MVP as long as Erik's been a head coach. I can't imagine Thibedeau coaching LeBron through such drills. It's nice to see Erik already earning 'Bron's respect.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Jace said:


> LOL, that just happened to me while re-watching it. The guy we coveted for years for this summer is an afterthought in the background. Ridic.
> 
> Regarding Spo, it's cool that he has the clout to teach LeBron this kind of stuff, despite LeBron being an MVP as long as Erik's been a head coach. I can't imagine Thibedeau coaching LeBron through such drills. It's nice to see Erik already earning 'Bron's respect.


Oh shiiiit.. I hear the Bull fans coming...


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Meh...

We'll see about Thibs. I'm sure their D will be phenomenal.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*Pittman finds himself sitting pretty with revamped Heat*



> The former Texas center had two goals when he left Rosenberg Terry High School. One was to have a chance to play in the NBA. The other?
> 
> "To play with LeBron James,'' Pittman said by phone Wednesday.
> 
> Pittman, assuming he makes the Miami Heat's roster, will not only get his wish to play with James, but he'll also play with Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh, two of the best in the game.
> 
> Pittman was one of the millions of television viewers who tuned in last week to see James announce his intention to join Wade and Bosh on South Beach, transforming the Heat into an instant championship contender. It was great news for Pittman, who had told Bosh one month earlier that he would love to have him as a teammate. Now this.
> 
> "I was pretty excited at the moment, but I was like, ‘I can't get too excited because this is the NBA,' '' he said of James' signing. "It's a business. I was looking forward to playing with (Wade), but I wasn't expecting LeBron and Chris to join."
> 
> Pittman walked through the Heat's locker room a day after the announcement and noticed that James already had a locker with his No. 6 jersey, formerly belonging to guard Mario Chalmers. *He also informs us that there is a throne, presumably for King James, located in the arena.*


A little old, but perhaps unnoticed. Click the link for more.

I wonder if the throne part is a joke. I wonder if it's a James' demand. That would be ridiculous, but not surprising. 

*Scroll down and check the 2010 draft video on this site.
* 

I had to go back and pause when he showed his hand. They're freakishly, comically big. They look like baseball mitts with skinny fingers. I'd go on, but I'd have to finish every sentence with a "no ****."

I really want Jamal Magloire to show this kid how to be a monster bruiser, rebound-smothering animal. He has the physical tools, look at him move around in the clips of the draft drills. His movement reminds me of Elton Brand for some reason.


On a separate note, I hate how all of these wonderful pieces are becoming available and we have nothing at all to trade. Clearly the CP3's and Melo's are out of the question either way, but Fernandez, Dampier, and now Jamal Crawford are tempting pieces. Obviously the latter two would take much more money going back, but just to dream: Crawford would be disgusting here.

He is a FA next season. As previously stated, C will be priority. But if somehow Pittman shows a lot of early promise and Joel is thuggin' it, maybe we could make due with a cheaper option there while nabbing Crawford. He's both a great complimentary scorer and spot up shooter.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> The New York Post reports free agent Earl Barron is so confident that he will sign with an NBA team that he turned down an offer from Maccabi Tel Aviv.
> 
> The Knicks would like to re-sign Barron, but they have not spoken to him for some time and don't know what he plans to do.
> 
> A team source recently told the newspaper, "I think we're done," as far as signing Barron.
> 
> The Knicks have 14 players under contract for the upcoming season and could sign another player or leave the 15th roster spot open.


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors?date=20100827#18085

We need him back here.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah, he's so versatile. He can be our 3-point-shooting, defensive-minded, shot-creating SF off-the-bench. He's that good.










Sign me up.

How dare Beasley disgrace such a glorious number for two seasons. Barron needs to come back and bring dignity back to #30.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Nice numbers for JoRel today in a losing effort. 17pts on 8-11, 6rbs, 3 blks


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I found a bunch of old VHS's with some interesting games on them. I have the Heat/Cavs game where Wade dribbled around Pavlovic. Two games against the Cavs where Wade was out with his shoulder injury. Two '06 World Championship games (Italy/Aus)...did Bosh play then? Unfortunately I taped over the '07 USA scrimmages I had (Wade was rehabbing, but I wanted to watch James) and the '07 All-Star game in Vegas. I do, however, have the '06 All Star game, which I'm watching now. It's really cool when Bosh enters for Vince Carter. The line-up is AI, Wade, James, Bosh, Shaq. Yes, we could've had that line-up now. Also, if he wasn't injured, JO would be playing, making the line-up AI, Wade, James, JO, Shaq. The Heat are all over that team.

It's crazy how thin all three guys were back then, especially Bosh, who just looked happy (and nervous) to be at his first All-Star game.

Can anyone think of a scenario where we can get Billups? I'd soil my pants if we could nab him. He'd be beyond perfect.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Nice numbers for JoRel today in a losing effort. 17pts on 8-11, 6rbs, 3 blks


Jor-El the scorer! How many minutes? I want to see him board more.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Joel played 32 minutes.


Jace said:


> I found a bunch of old VHS's with some interesting games on them. I have the Heat/Cavs game where Wade dribbled around Pavlovic. Two games against the Cavs where Wade was out with his shoulder injury. *Two '06 World Championship games (Italy/Aus)...did Bosh play then?* Unfortunately I taped over the '07 USA scrimmages I had (Wade was rehabbing, but I wanted to watch James) and the '07 All-Star game in Vegas. I do, however, have the '06 All Star game, which I'm watching now. It's really cool when Bosh enters for Vince Carter. The line-up is AI, Wade, James, Bosh, Shaq. Yes, we could've had that line-up now. Also, if he wasn't injured, JO would be playing, making the line-up AI, Wade, James, JO, Shaq. The Heat are all over that team.
> 
> It's crazy how thin all three guys were back then, especially Bosh, who just looked happy (and nervous) to be at his first All-Star game.
> 
> Can anyone think of a scenario where we can get Billups? I'd soil my pants if we could nab him. He'd be beyond perfect.


Yeah, Bosh was on the '06 WC team


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Lebron at LIV


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Damn. he and CP3 are always together.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

lol at the honies just trawling LBJ. Son of a bitch.

Pittman should definitely be taken under UD's wing. 2 guys with serious weight issues who've lost a lot, UD can help Dex sculpt his big ass frame.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> • A good sign: Although many NBA teammates don't begin working out together until September, more than 10 Heat players -- including LeBron James, Chris Bosh and Mike Miller -- have been doing basketball and conditioning work together for two weeks; one Heat official noted how focused James is after being criticized this summer. Dwyane Wade has been working out in Chicago.


Link


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Why can't Wade go to Miami with his team? His issues should be resolved. Regardless, why does it seem most offseasons he stays in Chicago?

Patrick Beverley is from Chicago. Went to college in Fayetteville. And before you come in screaming about that trainer Wade has, P-Bev has an awesome one as well. Kelly Lambert is Arkansas's strength and conditioning coach for BBall and I'm pretty sure he still stays in contact with football guys like Darren McFadden, Felix Jones, Ken Hamlin, etc and basketball guys like Ronnie Brewer with a lot of them still working out in Fayetteville a lot. This is a guy good enough for first round picks in the NFL and NBA but Patrick Beverley would rather be in Miami working. (Oh yeah... P-Bev FTW!!!!!)

I understand if Wade is in Chicago for the divorce, but if he thinks he is good enough to be in Chicago in future offseasons while LeBron and Bosh are in Miami, then that is pretty disappointing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Two completely different situations, but I understand that you want to big your boy up 

The divorce case is over with. The next thing up is the custody hearing which begins in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Plus he might wanna spend some time with his kids n all...


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'm starting to wonder if we should be worried about Wade fleeing to Chicago in like 2015.. Jk


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Ignoring the divorce, hasn't he worked out in Chicago for a couple offseasons?

Just saying most of the guys on this team could workout in their hometowns or at their colleges, but they stay with the team. Patrick Beverley could have spent parts of this offseason in Fayetteville working out with other NBA players like Ronnie Brewer, but instead he decided, even after signing his guaranteed contract, that he wanted to be in Miami. I am sure that also holds true for Haslem, Miller, Chalmers(especially), etc.

Wade needs to be in Miami next offseason. We've basically sent Fizdale to him this summer. He can bring his little lap dog Grover to Miami next summer.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Difference being Patrick Beverley to the Hear is not what Dwyane Wade is to the heat..


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Agreed. I'm not an idiot.

Thing is, what is the difference between LeBron James plus Chris Bosh and Wade? I will share my criticism with them next offseason if they decide to workout in their respective hometowns instead of Miami. I may be wrong, but I think past couple offseason(when not with Team USA), Wade has worked out in Chicago instead of with the Heat.

And I'm not hypocritical. Always makes me mad when ******* players(paging Clinton Portis, Santana Moss)work out at Miami instead of with Redskins. Voluntary workouts are as voluntary as getting your girl friend a Valentines Day gift.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Wade just delivered Bron and Bosh and you people are still yapping?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Haha exactly ^^... it'd be nice to have him in Miami, but who cares..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Joel had another nice game in a losing effort for Canada today. 12pts on 5-10, 5rbs, 4blks in 32 minutes.

Meanwhile, Carlos Arroyo has a quad injury in the 1st game and is out for Puerto Rico. That sucks.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I don't see why it's wrong for Wade to go back home for a large chunk of his summer, which he also spends in NY/LA "brand building," which I don't necessarily love, but understand.

Grover runs a pretty major gym and is likely busiest this time of year. He's not moving his operation and all of his crazy gym equipment to Miami, solely to work out a constantly traveling Dwyane Wade. Every summer Dwyane comes down to Miami at times, and surely works out at the AAA. LeBron and Chris are new to the team. Pat is still proving himself. Those are vastly different situations.

Sure, next summer I'd like to see him come down much earlier before camp, considering this year he'll still be in court most likely. I can't really expect him to spend most of his summer down here, though, and I'd rather him work on his body with Grover than with Foran, whom he trains with all season anyway. Grover works on his skills, too, and it's not like the Heat staff can get him more acclimated to the team than he already is. Bosh and LeBron need that acclimation, Dwyane doesn't.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*Chris Bosh Engaged*



> The New York Post reports:
> 
> Miami Heat superstar Chris Bosh is set to marry girlfriend Adrienne Williams. The giant $100M NBA player proposed to petite Williams in Miami on Friday, after dating her for a year. A source told Page Six: “Chris proposed to Adrienne outside their new home in Miami at sunset. They then went out and celebrated with friends at Liv Nightclub, where Adrienne was seen showing off a huge diamond ring. They are both really happy.”



He can do a lot better physically, but I guess she's funny? That dress she wore to the intro conference sure was.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Congrats to Chris :cheers:

What a summer he's having.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Bad move. Dude just moved to Miami, at least test yourself with all the hot women down there first and then if you still think you can be faithful then pull the plug. Also, you have only been with her one year?

Damn, that pre-nup better be good or he will lose a lot of money.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> IraHeatBeat Despite rehab from his knee injury, the Heat has moved forward and signed second-round draft pick Da'Sean Butler.


..


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Interesting - not sure how they expect him to contend for a roster spot, but he's been classified as a steal by a few people. Time will tell.

Id say it's between Butler and Beverley for the final roster spot, with Hasbrouck and Randolph on the outside.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Goodbye khouba..


> IraHeatBeat Heat free agent forward Yakhouba Diawara signs to play in italian League.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

:cheers:

Thank **** thats over with :laugh: - all he did last season was dirty bank a three that made us play the Celtics instead of the Hawks!

Good riddance, Diarrhoea.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

He only dated her for a year?? Wowww, figured that they were Long lovers bc she's not that hot


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> He only dated her for a year?? Wowww, figured that they were Long lovers bc she's not that hot


Nope. Go to youtube or a few pages back in this thread and search for the LeBron vs. Chris Bosh's girlfriend video. That girl was way better looking.


Regarding the Heat news, great day for us. I think Butler is the 15th man unless Hasbrouck or PBev (sorry Smithi) really impress during camp. This is assuming both Magloire and Howard are ultimately deemed vital and Arroyo bounces back from his thigh contusion. I don't think the Heat would be stringing Da'Sean along this long if they didn't really believe in him, considering he can't prove jack right now. He can be perfect for this team when healthy.

The Yak news rounds out the great day. I've always hated seeing him on the court, ruining that wonderful #9 jersey. Dude is just too one-dimensional, and sucks at his dimension anyway (for the most part). He just fouled way too much to be a trustworthy stopper, for one.


Chalmers - Arroyo
Wade - Miller - House
James - Jones - Butler
Bosh - Haslem - Howard
Jor-El - Big Z - Magloire - Pittman


That's how it's looking, though I'd like Magloire dropped for Beverley, assuming Pittman can play.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'd like Butler ahead of James Jones, assuming he gets healthy.

JJ can stick 3's sometimes. That's it.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade County said:


> I'd like Butler ahead of James Jones, assuming he gets healthy.
> 
> JJ can stick 3's sometimes. That's it.


Yeah that's how I'd see it, too. I actually intended to put it that way, but Butler being unhealthy and non-guaranteed made me put him at the end.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah, I dont think they would have signed Da'Sean if they didnt think he'd make the roster. Cause if they thought he was a long shot, they would have stashed him in Europe or allowed him to get healthy and kept his rights until next season.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

^ This.

How the **** did we get this team!? :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I have no idea :laugh:

I wish we knew what Riles and the front office realistically thought they were gonna get this summer because there's absolutely no way he could have seen this coming.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I think Riles would've realistically been hoping to resign Wade and get one of Bosh, Boozer or Amare. Then add a 3rd tier and a few midlevel type pieces (Felton, Morrow...etc). Resign Haslem and Wright, and that's about it.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I think Pat had a very, very good idea both LeBron and Chris were seriously considering playing here. Remember that report out of Orlando on FanHouse right at the start of the summer about just that? Everyone dismissed it as a BS rumor, but in hindsight it was clearly correct. Wade and Bosh share an agent with each other, and an agency with 'Bron. Riley freakin' had a secret meeting with LeBron and MJ during the season for crying out loud. They talked, whether directly or not. Was it a huge risk? Absolutely. This is why we covered all of our bases and Stoudemire was supposedly even asked if he wanted to join team LeWade (likely in case Bosh wouldn't agree to less money). Our man Pat is a smooth operator. He's omniscient and omnipotent. 


In other news, I hate to keep obsessing over a trivial matter, but it seems we have changed the material of our uniforms.










Zoom if you can't see. Instead of the glossy, holeless cloth this material has holes and no sheen. I think I prefer it as the shininess bothers me, at least on the white/red jerseys. Someone on another board said they heard that the Heat rookies wore replicas for some reason, but these are clearly not replicas, and don't even look like swingman jerseys.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I haven't heard, but the ones at the intro party sure seemed shiny to me?


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade County said:


> I haven't heard, but the ones at the intro party sure seemed shiny to me?


And they had the logos on the right. Usually teams don't show off uniform changes until the rookie shoot. The Heat are especially guarded about stuff like this, even with minor changes.







Cool preview vid.







Fun to listen to in hindsight.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I like our shiny jerseys, I hope we didn't change em!


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I don't remember that thing that happened with UD. Anybody got a YouTube clip of what happened with him and Bron?


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I hated the red shiny shirts. It's like fake cheap bling.

Even Puff Daddy left that **** alone in the 90s


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Jace said:


> Chalmers - Arroyo
> Wade - Miller - House
> James - Jones - Butler
> Bosh - Haslem - Howard
> Jor-El - Big Z - Magloire - Pittman
> 
> 
> That's how it's looking, though I'd like Magloire dropped for Beverley, assuming Pittman can play.


Love that lineup but am I the _only_ person other than the Heat who see the massive problem?

Barring Mario Chalmers growing a pair, we will not have an answer in house against Rondo, Rose, Devin Harris, etc. Either Beverley makes the team and gets situational minutes defensively or by Christmas we'll be holding open tryouts and trying our damndest to trade for someone who can give us anything against the warp engine toting young PGs that crowd the Eastern Conference(don't forget about Collison, Wall, etc).

I pretty much guarantee right now Arroyo starts. Or Chalmers starts and we'll all be screaming for Arroyo but the Heat sacrifice performance early trying to prove their early hopes about Chalmers were correct. If Chalmers doesn't get his stuff together, I wouldn't be surpsied to see him at the deadline or sooner traded for a veteran big on some bad team who is a bargain.

Again though, let's all hope Mario goes back to his early rookie form and a guy like P-Bev becomes relatively unneeded on this team and Arroyo settles into a backup role. I just don't see it happening.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Is it a problem? sure.

What if Rio isnt getting it done, do we switch Wade onto the PG and put MM in the game?

Like to see Rondo et all try defend DWade at the top of the key. Or LBJ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Another nice game for Joel. 13pts on 6-9, 6rbs, 2blks in 31 minutes.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Another nice game for Joel. 13pts on 6-9, 6rbs, 2blks in 31 minutes.


In another losing effort... sadly


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Joel needs to become rebounding machine if he wants to be a key player on this team. We need him and Haslem to bring down near 10 boards a game.

I'll take 0ppg 10rpg and 2bpg for him. He doesn't even need to avg higher blocks (even if he can), I'd rather have him focus on rebounds.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

He's got Gadget arms. No reason he shouldn't grab atleast 7-9 boards per game assuming he gets close to 25-30 minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Chris Bosh - A Day In the Life With Sports Illustrated In Miami 






He just seems like a really cool dude. Obviously Wade and Lebron will get the spotlight, but I really think this guy will become beloved down here.


Good to see that championship alley with all the pics from the '06 championship is working and getting Lebron and him motivated


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Dee-zy - I agree about Joel, but he's 28 and couldn't grab more than 6 boards in any Worlds game. He's a pretty good offensive rebounder because teams forget he's on the floor. That's it, unfortunately. Probably not getting better. He doesn't seem to have rebounding huevos.

W2B - Bosh has really impressed me since he was on Mike and Mike on draft day. I really like his personality and character.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

The Heat posted another workout video. This time of Chris Bosh..


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Wish we had the facilities for that sort of workout at my gym..


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Jace said:


> Dee-zy - I agree about Joel, but he's 28 and couldn't grab more than 6 boards in any Worlds game. He's a pretty good offensive rebounder because teams forget he's on the floor. That's it, unfortunately. Probably not getting better. He doesn't seem to have rebounding huevos.
> 
> W2B - Bosh has really impressed me since he was on Mike and Mike on draft day. I really like his personality and character.


I'm gonna go with the excuse that he had to share more the offensive load on team Canada so with the Heat, since he doesn't have to, he can avg about 8rpg. With Haslem and Bosh avg 10 a piece and maybe even james about 8-9 a piece, I guess that might not be too bad but I want him to avg 10. If he can be the C version of Haslem. We have our Center for the dynasty.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*






:laugh:


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'm on my phone so I can't, but I would love to be watching that video right now :laugh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Auto-Tune...:nonono:


----------



## sknydave

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

lol

Every time it shows him in the car I think of him being arrested for driving too slow


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Why Carlos...why...


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

That video was awesome lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

For those that care, Lebron has changed his signature..


> Of particular note for autograph seekers is the fact that James has decided to also modify his signature. Since 2003, when he embarked on his NBA career and signed up exclusively with Upper Deck Authenticated (UDA), James has always signed his first name with a looping “L” that closely resembled the start of his uniform No. 23. Now he’s tapered that with a more definable starting letter and added “#6” to each autograph.
> 
> “It just feels right. This marks a new beginning for me,” said James in an exclusive interview with Upper Deck’s Terry Melia on July 31 during his latest signing session for UDA, the sole supplier of his authentic memorabilia. “Miami represents a new chapter in my basketball career. I’m really looking forward to it. It’s gonna be fun. And I’m gonna do what I can to the best of my ability to bring home a championship to that city.”


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Shaq interview from NOLA.com. He spoke on his relationship with Riley..


> Are you surprised that you have played for four different franchises since 2008?
> 
> No, but I made the comments in Boston that when I was the CEO, things would have to go my way. The one thing I don’t tolerate is BS. You cannot BS me and I’m not a boy. I’ve been here a long time, and I understand the business. You always have to look at a bigger part of it. Like in Phoenix, the guy (Suns owner Robert Sarver) was out of money, and I’m the big salary. So what do you do? You get rid of the big salary. It wasn’t because he didn’t like me. *It was the same thing in Miami, me and Pat (Riley) didn’t get along, so what do you do? But nothing goes down without my OK. Like when I was in L.A., I said I’ll go, but I’m going to Miami. They were saying we want to send you to Utah, and I said, ’Guess what, I’m not doing it.’ I told them they would have to settle out and write me a check, and then I’ll go, but they said ’all right, we’ll send you to Miami.’ In Miami, I told them I want to go to Phoenix.*
> 
> While with the Miami Heat, you appeared to have a strained relationship with former Heat coach Pat Riley. What happened?
> 
> I wasn’t with the five-hour practices. Some people have different mentalities, but I was just coming off three out of four (NBA Finals MVP awards). With the Lakers, Phil (Jackson) treated us like men with 1 ½ -hour practices. I’m a businessman, and I don’t know how other men view me personally, nor do I care. I know what I do and what I have to do.


Link


----------



## -33-

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

So basically, Shaq didn't want to work as hard as the other 14 guys in Riley's practices?

Makes sense...


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> :laugh:


Okay, final thing to make this summer complete is somebody has to get LeBron to retweet the link to this vid. Jace can make it happen.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Adam said:


> Okay, final thing to make this summer complete is somebody has to get LeBron to retweet the link to this vid. Jace can make it happen.


Hah! I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Jace, what's your Twitter?


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



-33- said:


> So basically, Shaq didn't want to work as hard as the other 14 guys in Riley's practices?
> 
> Makes sense...


It's sad that nowadays, I'm not at all surprised by anything he says.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Training camp opens 3 weeks from today :woot:


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

...LeBron James plays for the Heat...And so does Dwyane Wade....And our third best player is some hack named Chris Bosh...

Holy ****.

:baseldance:


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



FX™ said:


> It's sad that nowadays, I'm not at all surprised by anything he says.


Yeah pretty much.

Where'd you get that LBJ pic?


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

It's a photoshop I found on photobucket, the full version doesn't look close to as good. I'll try and find it for you.

Edit:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

You're right, the full version looks no where near as good :laugh:.

Looks nice as an avy though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I wonder how long it'll be before we get new uniforms? Cause you just know that the Heat are gonna want to cash in on this any way they can and getting new uniforms would definitely help.

Which is why it wouldnt surprise me if we see the Floridians jersey return this season


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*










They need to retro these jerseys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yup, those as well. Maybe the white ones we wore a couple of seasons ago too


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I have bad memories of last time we used multiple jerseys...


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Yup, those as well. Maybe the white ones we wore a couple of seasons ago too







Memories


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

^:rant:



Wade County said:


> I have bad memories of last time we used multiple jerseys...


When Shaq was here we came up with the Floridians throwbacks and a couple of seasons later, before Shaq left, to wear the retro Heat whites. No coincidence there


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Floridians and the old school Heat jerseys just remind me of Kasib Powell and Blake Ahearn...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Oh, I read your post wrong :laugh:

Yeah, with the retro Heat jersey especially. That's why we got to wear them again this season


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> • There's some sentiment inside the Heat to keep Da'Sean Butler as its 15th player -- Pat Riley compares him with Caron Butler -- even though he remains out after tearing an ACL in April. But Patrick Beverley or Kenny Hasbrouck will make that a tough decision if either excels in camp. . . .
> 
> LeBron James has become very visible in South Florida, with Prime 112, Barton G and Garcia's Seafood Grille among his favorite restaurants. Unlike Dwyane Wade, James is typically with two burly bodyguards whose black Ford Expeditions sometimes sandwich his white Mercedes-Benz.


*Link*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> patbev21 Soulja Boi is the best rapper ALIVE!!!!!!! Hands Down..........#Soldier


He lost a bet or something? :laugh:

If not, then he better not bring this up with Lebron around :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> I wonder how long it'll be before we get new uniforms? Cause you just know that the Heat are gonna want to cash in on this any way they can and getting new uniforms would definitely help.
> 
> Which is why it wouldnt surprise me if we see the Floridians jersey return this season


I've been saying we're overdue for awhile, as nice as they are now.

When LeBron said "...South Beach" the uniforms were one of the immediate things that came to mind. Everyone is changing up their unis now, and we've only had one other set. I don't think a drastic overhaul is needed, but some little updates would be nice. I like the colors as they are, but bringing back orange could be cool, too. I think it's inevitable we see it after a season or two of this. Sell as many of these jerseys as possible, then force everyone to get the new ones after a couple seasons.

Barton G. is THE SHIIZNIT. Pretty cozy unlike Joe's Stone Crab (I've never been to Prime, but haven't heard the best reviews).

What happened with LeBron and Soulja Boy again? I kinda remember something...

And yeah, those white throwbacks are forever attached in loathing for me. We should wear the black or red ones though, for sure. The reds would look nice with white shoes.

Speaking of unis, and superficial BS, though, I hope we finally start rocking black socks on the road after finally wearing white shoes at home consistently last year. It just looks so much better, especially with the black unis (like when Wade wore the black stockings).

Also, we should drop the black-only sweatband rule so LeBron can get his multi-colored headband thing going. It's for his brand! LOL, I wonder if that came up in any of the several meeting Bron's people had with Riley post-Decision.



Dee-Zy said:


> Jace, what's your Twitter?


@jordub 

Dorell followed me today!



Smithian said:


> ...LeBron James plays for the Heat...And so does Dwyane Wade....And our third best player is some hack named Chris Bosh...
> 
> Holy ****.
> 
> :baseldance:


Right? I was just thinking about the fact that 6 years ago I was pipe-dreaming about a young, skinny Bosh playing next to Wade for the Heat. Three seasons ago he was our semi-realistic, ultimate dream scenario for 2010. Now, he's the bonus piece? Excuse me? The last time I was extremely excited about offseason additions, they were Antoine Walker, Jason Williams, Gary Payton, and James Posey. This, along with Mike Miller (whom I have also long-coveted), is better methinks. 

I thought FX's avy was from a videogame. Looks cool small, but the Heat logo is on the wrong side now,


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Can anyone confirm that Wade, LeBron, and AI are the only guys since Jordan to average 30+ pts with 7+ assists in a season? And who else has done it? And if Wade and LeBron are the only ones to do it on 48%+ FG shooting besides Jordan?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Jace said:


> Can anyone confirm that Wade, LeBron, and AI are the only guys since Jordan to average 30+ pts with 7+ assists in a season?And who else has done it? And if Wade and LeBron are the only ones to do it on 48%+ FG shooting besides Jordan?


Player season finder on Basketball-reference is awesome for looking up these kinds of things 

Here's the link with every answer you're looking for.


----------



## someone

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Player season finder on Basketball-reference is awesome for looking up these kinds of things
> 
> Here's the link with every answer you're looking for.


I thought this was the link.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

^WTF? :laugh:



> What happened with LeBron and Soulja Boy again? I kinda remember something...


Remember the beef between Deshawn Stevenson and Lebron a couple of years back? Lebron was asked about Stevenson calling him overrated. This is what Lebron said


> "With DeShawn Stevenson, it is kind of funny," James told reporters in Cleveland. "It's almost like Jay-Z saying something bad about Soulja Boy. There's no comparison. Enough said."


Soulja said he felt disrespected and then Wizards personally flew Soulja boy out to the next game.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Figuring it out myself: 


-*Oscar Robertson* did it, including the FG%, up to six times, while averaging between 43-46 minutes











-*Jerry West* did it in 69-70, including 49.7% from the field and 42 mpg











-*Nate "Tiny" Archibald* may have done it in the most impressive fashion in 72-73 (34/11.4/48.8%) in 46 mpg











...&...


-*Richie Guerin* pretty much did it (29.5 and 6.9) in 61-62, but on 44.2%. 42.9 mpg











-*Larry Bird *came pretty close but never quite got the pt/ast totals together. All three near misses were in around 40 mpg at 52%+ from the field











-*John Havlicek* missed it by a little over a point in 70-71 while shooting 45% in 45.4 minutes











All of these feats were accomplished in 70+ games. 

This would make Wade and James two of six players to fully pull this off, along with Jordan. While possessions per game, talent level of teammates, turnovers, true shooting percentage, and other factors/variables need to be considered, it's still interesting to see nonetheless. It's definitely select company to be in, and we have two of them.

*Dwyane *did it in 38.6 mpg, the lowest of all if I'm not mistaken (*Jordan *did it in 40.2 mpg in the 88-89 season, the only time he got it.) 
*
LeBron* has done it three times if you round up his 6.6 assists in 05-06 and 29.7 ppg last season. His mpg avg's were 42.5, 40.4, and 39.0 (chronologically.)

So with that said, both Dwyane and LeBron did it in the least amount of minutes (38.6 and 39, while averaging 30.02/29.7 - 7.5/8.6 - 49.1%/50.3%, respectively.) That's good for some of the best stats of the bunch, in the least amount of minutes. I can't imagine what they can do together, without having to force shots or passes, and with each other as terrific finishes of terrific or not-so-terrific passes. 

These three weeks can't go fast enough.


So, yeah, we have two of the best scorer/passers of all time on one squad. Prime and pre-prime. Should be interesting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> So, yeah, we have two of the best scorer/passers of all time on one squad. Prime and pre-prime. Should be interesting.


Seems like everyday there's a moment where you read something and just shake your head. Remembering that Lebron was just 25 was that moment just now for me


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Player season finder on Basketball-reference is awesome for looking up these kinds of things
> 
> Here's the link with every answer you're looking for.


Hah, I should've read responses before doing all I did. I knew there was a way to do that but couldn't figure it out, thanks.

So I was mostly right.

*Here *is the true link I'm looking for, as it accounts for FG% (minimum .475) and rounding up.

*Here *is a version with FG% not factored in, but listed in descending order of FG% (therefore including Iverson and Guerrin, the only exclusions from the other list).

Also, change it to 49% and it's just Wade, James, Jordan, West, and Robertson. Whoa. Though barely excluding Nate.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

^Then when you consider that most of those guys who did that were pre NBA ABA merger ('76) it shows how special Wade (and needless to say LeBron) is. Personally, I don't acknowledge pre merger trophies and stats.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



Smithian said:


> Guys, I doubt it happen, but let's just dare to dream for a couple minutes;
> 
> PG - Arroyo (Or another low turnover, pass first PG.)
> SG - Wade
> SF - LeBron
> PF - Bosh
> C - Joel (Or another cheap defensive center.
> 
> Oh my Gosh. LeBron would do most of the ball handling, Wade would be amazing playing off him, and Bosh would completely dominate down low considering no one would ever be able to clog the paint to stop him. Then we'd have a pretty salty bench with veterans like Haslem, Q-Rich, Chalmers, and an MLE signing. Then throw in whatever possible value we get from trading Beasley.
> 
> That team wouldn't even be fair to unleash on the rest of the NBA.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> We noted a report on Tuesday that despite some previous interest from the Knicks, it doesn't appear that Earl Barron will be in their plans for next season.
> 
> But from all accounts, he's looking to still hook on with an NBA team instead of heading overseas.
> 
> So where he could land?
> 
> Alan Hahn of Newsday has a couple possible suitors.
> 
> "Personally, I think Barron would be a better fit on veteran teams and teams that like to run pick-and-roll," he wrote. "The Chicago Bulls, for one, could use him behind Joakim Noah. *And I know the Miami Heat invested in Joel Anthony and brought in Zydrunas Ilgauskas, but Barron would fit well there, too.*"
> 
> The Bulls already have Kurt Thomas and rookie Omer Asik behind Noah at center, so unless they want to carry a fourth center as insurance, there might not be much room for Barron.
> 
> The Heat also have a whopping 18 players heading into training camp -- Anthony, Ilgauskas, Jamaal Magloire and Dexter Pittman are penciled in at center -- so again, there isn't quite room for Barron there either.
> 
> One team that might be a little more practical? Denver.
> 
> Nene Hilario has had to sit out the World Championships due to injury, and with word that Chris Andersen will miss time to start the season, the team could use some more depth at the center position.


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors

:laugh: Riles is a god if he brings back Barron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Lebron posted some twitvids of him working out.

http://twitvid.com/SQLNF
http://www.twitvid.com/OY9OA
http://www.twitvid.com/ZENH2
http://www.twitvid.com/1RD1X


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

LOL, Cromartie called the Jets the "Miami HEAT of football." We haven't even played a game yet and we're the yardstick for all sports teams to compare themselves too. Crazy!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Huffington Post interview with D-Wade

Link


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron posted some twitvids of him working out.
> 
> http://twitvid.com/SQLNF
> http://www.twitvid.com/OY9OA
> http://www.twitvid.com/ZENH2
> http://www.twitvid.com/1RD1X


So awesome how much LeBron has embraced the twitter thing. Funny how many outside observers claim LeBron doesn't work hard during the offseason. It sounds like he's working hard this offseason. Looks like it, too. Looking back at season highlights, he really gets bigger and more ripped every season. It'll be scary if it keeps going. Alls he needs is a real post game to go along with it. Maybe Dwyane can teach him.

Speaking of Dwyane, I hope he's been working hard, too. Hopefully having great teammates makes him want to work harder to continue to stand out, instead of the opposite. He said today starts his "two weeks" of eating healthy. What about the week before training camp?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah, Lebron's been working out like a beast for weeks now. I dont know how he's been in the past but judging by what he tweets, he seems like a gym rat. And I know i've read some tweets from friends of his saying how hard he's been working out and to expect an even better Lebron this upcoming season.

As for Wade, havent heard much of him working out and I dont know what his normal routine is, but it looks like he's going full throttle now with 2 a day workouts back in Chi with Grover and he also said Fiz is out there to work him out on the court.

According to Ira yesterday, all the secondary guys are down here working out with the Heat. Hopefully soon the big 3 and the rest get down here to get an early start on things.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Where'd you hear all of that Ira/Wade stuff? I've been out of the loop I guess...

EDIT: Nevermind checked twitter


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

OT: Cook just called Oprah the best show of all time...

:rotf: :lol: HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :lol: :rotf:


----------



## sknydave

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

lol @ one of the best athletes in the world not working hard in the off-season. So friggin ridiculous


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

New Heat video of UD working out

Link


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*Wade getting ready for NBA season by making a 1-night foray into coaching*


> MIAMI — Dwyane Wade has an NBA championship ring, a league scoring championship, a finals MVP award and more all-star mementoes than he can count.
> 
> Despite all that, he still isn't fond of Brother Rice High.
> 
> And on Friday, some decade-old wounds will be revisited.
> 
> The star Miami Heat guard will be one of the honorary coaches when Brother Rice meets Bloom High in a rematch of two storied Chicago schools, 10 years after Bloom won a playoff game 42-40 in a finish that's still hotly debated.
> 
> So players from those teams — albeit with nothing at stake but pride — will replay the game Friday, part of a Gatorade promotional series that reunites opponents with particularly appealing rivalry stories. Wade will be working with Bloom, while Orlando Magic centre Dwight Howard will be assisting Brother Rice.
> 
> "These guys are getting a second chance, and I think that's real cool," Wade said Thursday. "One of the guys who was the star for Bloom's team was my teammate at Marquette, so there's that. And I kind of want to see us beat Brother Rice. Again. You never get over certain things."
> 
> That Bloom standout, Joe Chapman, is the central figure in how this whole thing came together.
> 
> In the 2000 playoffs, Brother Rice beat Richards High — Wade's team. Later, Brother Rice met Bloom in what was known as the Super Sectional round, and were considered heavy favourites. Chapman was credited with a tip-in at the final buzzer, and Bloom prevailed 42-40.
> 
> Replays were inconclusive. One side says it was good. The other side says it wasn't.
> 
> "It's great to be part of this, these guys getting a chance to replay this game," Wade said. "Because as a competitor I know that any loss stands out. And it hurts."
> 
> Oddly, Wade also sees this as part of his preparations for the fast-approaching Heat season.
> 
> When training camp opens in Miami later this month, Wade said the Heat will have the approach that just about everyone in their locker-room — himself, LeBron James, former Toronto Raptors forward Chris Bosh and the rest of the cast — will be getting a second chance at something special. Miami was the story of the NBA this summer, not only by keeping Wade but luring James, Bosh, Mike Miller and others to join the Heat.
> 
> "The whole experience of being around this, it's something that's made me think and reflect on my life and the opportunities I will have," Wade said. "I look at the opportunity they have, the support they have from the whole city, and think we have the same thing in Miami. This doesn't happen often in sports. We're going to have the opportunity to do something amazing."
> 
> Players in Friday's game have been part of an eight-week training and conditioning program. Some stayed in good shape in the 10 years since high school. Some, not so much, and took the chance to replay this game as a way to get their bodies healthier and stronger again, Wade said.
> 
> "This is no pickup game," Wade said. "This is something these people will remember for a long time."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Riley is gonna be on with Lebatard tomorrow(later today) at 5:15pm. I may be mistaken here but I dont think Riley has been interviewed locally or nationally since the press conference following the big 3 intro at the AAA.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Riley held a conference call with the media today. Here are some tweets about what Riley talked about..


> WallaceNBAHeat Riley says Da'Sean Butler "is going to heal" but "will not be ready for training camp" as he recovers from ACL surgery.
> 
> ByTimReynolds Riles isn't sure Mario Chalmers will be ready for start of training camp b/c of the ankle. "We feel very good about Mario," Riles said.
> 
> ByTimReynolds Heat president Pat Riley says, speaking of the new season, "I'm actually bored stiff and I can't wait for it to start."
> 
> ByTimReynolds Riley says team will take more of an educational approach about their responsibilities in the public eye, after Haslem situation this summer
> 
> Riley thinks Wade (custody trial) and Haslem (marijuana arrest willbe at camp "from day one."
> 
> ByTimReynolds Riley on Otis Smith questioning LeBron's competitiveness: "An absolutely stupid remark." Says Barkley went "over the top" as well.
> 
> WallaceNBAHeat Riley on LeBron: He's a guy who'll probably play some point guard for us. But he'll also be (at power forward) too."
> 
> ByTimReynolds Yes, the Heat will be hiring. "We'll have to beef up security," Riley said.
> 
> WallaceNBAHeat Riley on big-summer perspective: "We were ready for worst case scenario and best case scenario happened for us."
> 
> IraHeatBeat Riley stresses that not all guaranteed contracts mean guarantees when it comes to making the final roster. Still open to other signings
> 
> ByTimReynolds Riley says he won't change his approach on keeping distance in the coaching department. "I think you've got to let the coach coach."
> 
> ByTimReynolds Riles on team: The scarlet letter has been placed on their back for some reason. Every single night, they'll have to be ready to compete.
> 
> ByTimReynolds Pat Riley on relationship with LeBron James: "I don't feel like I really know him yet. But I'm anxious, like we all are."
> 
> ByTimReynolds So myself, @IraHeatBeat and @wallaceNBAHeat just talked to Pat Riley for 40 minutes. I think we can agree, the man is fired up


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*Riley hits back at those who took shots at Heat*


> Miami Heat President Pat Riley broke a two-month silence Friday by wondering why so many around the NBA could not hold their tongues when it came to his team's July signings of LeBron James, Dwyane Wade and Chris Bosh.
> 
> In his first expansive comments since skimming off the top of this offseason's free-agent class, Riley hit back at those who took shots at the decision by the three All-Stars to join forces in South Florida.
> 
> Riley was particularly animated in discussing the ongoing disparagement of the moves by TNT analyst Charles Barkley, the Hall of Fame forward.
> 
> "Charles Barkley, to me, went way over the top," Riley said. "I think Charles is probably the only guy in the league that can get away with what he gets away with.
> 
> "Calling these guys a bunch of punks is a personal attack. LeBron isn't that. Dwyane is not, and neither is Chris."
> 
> Riley also took umbrage with comments emanating from the Orlando, namely from Magic General Manager Otis Smith and Magic coach Stan Van Gundy, the former Heat coach and long-time Riley bench assistant.
> 
> *"Stan's out there making comments about Chris Bosh being a lap dog to Dwyane Wade," Riley said. "I don't know what happened to some of these guys along the way."
> 
> Smith had spoken about how the "great ones" do it on their own and "usually stay in one location."
> 
> "I thought that was an absolutely stupid remark," Riley said. "He never made any kind of comment like that when he signed Rashard Lewis."*
> 
> As for the multiple-championship expectations expressed by his three $100 million-plus signees, Riley said, "I don't think there's anything wrong in having the great anticipation. And I think that's one of the keys to developing tremendous enthusiasm.
> 
> "The scarlet letter has been placed on their back for some reason. These guys are going to have to develop a resolve second to none maybe in the history of the NBA."
> 
> With training camp to open Sept. 28, Riley said actions are about to take the place of words.
> 
> "Now we've got to go out on the court and prove it," he said. "I don't look back in regret at what anybody says about us."
> 
> During the phone conversation, Riley grew animated at times about the criticism leveled against the approach of both the Heat and of the players it signed.
> 
> "I think all these people should get a life. Most of it has been silly, absolutely silly," he said of the media second-guessing.
> 
> But what bothered him most were not bloggers or commentators, but rather those who work with the league.
> 
> "I take a little bit of umbrage from some of the things that came from people in our game," he said.
> 
> Riley said he was pleased with how reserved James, Bosh and Wade have been in response.
> 
> "In the end," he said, "they're the ones, all three of them, that showed a real world-class personality.
> 
> "They took the hit, and now they're ready to compete."


Riley definitely sounds jacked up :laugh:


Riley will be on with Sid at 4pm on WQAM and with LeBatard at 5:15 on 790 today.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Oh man I can't wait till the season begins!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Riley's interviews are up on WQAM and 790..

Here is the link to his *interview with Sid Rosenberg*. 

And here is the link to Riley's *interview with Dan LeBatard*.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Love it - Riles calling people out.

Bring it on.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

This thread is now the longest in BBB/BBF team forums history! :djparty: :cheers:


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

HOOT HOOT!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

This is the most animated I've heard Riles sound, maybe ever -- in text or sound byte. I love it. I also love that he acknowledged the over-the-top nature of the party but made no apologies for it.

I wouldn't want any other person in the league guiding our team. I really don't take it for granted. He's great. It'll be a sad day when he sets off to Malibu.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

-33-,

Please tell me you have access to the website Riley gave LeBron to view prior to the presentation. I'd love to see that, and wonder if it included shots like these:











































PS, I wonder when that third shot was taken, with the Heat quote cloud. He's wearing the Heat-colorway Penny's (which I have!). If it was taken pre-Decision it could've been a major clue.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Damn, that 4th pic is a great photoshop.

Yeah, I would love to have seen that site they made for him. Doubt it would still be up. Maybe they'll show it during one of the Heat games?

Speaking of Heat games, I hope Sun sports gives the Heat a pregame show once again. It sucked that the Magic got a pregame show on sun sports yet we didnt. Hopefully now that we're good again, we get it back.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah, I def want to get League pass this year. I think the criticism I'd good for us, keep us motivated, and if Someone can twist the crticism into fueling us it's Riles and Wade (Wade also seems to love to use his "doubters" as fuel. Man I want the season to start!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

SVG responds to Riley


> Speaking to his team's in-house website, Van Gundy, the former Heat coach and longtime Riley assistant coach, took umbrage with Riley chastising Magic General Manager Otis Smith and himself for offering their thoughts earlier this summer on the Heat's amalgamation of talent.
> 
> "I thought it was pretty typical," Van Gundy told OrlandoMagic.com. "I was kind of amused by it, especially reading down through the interview. He goes into Charles Barkley, me and Otis and then says he doesn't worry about what people say.
> 
> "Wait, you called the press conference, you went off . . . and you don't care what people say? Clearly, he cares a great deal about what people say. I was laughing when I saw that."





> "You have a different opinion than Pat, then apparently it's stupid," Van Gundy said.





> "Pat getting onto people for making moral judgments made me laugh," Van Gundy said. "I was with Pat when we had all of those Knicks series and he had no problem making moral judgments on my brother. What I read into that was that I guess Pat is the only one allowed to make those moral judgments and the rest of us can't do that. I guess we didn't realize that Pat's the only allowed to do that."


Link


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Hey, SVG, until you win **** Pat Riley can tell you the sky is green and you better believe him.

I can't believe anyone would want him over Spoelstra.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Sad story...

*Miami Heat dancer killed in motorcycle-Mercedes crash*

RIP


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

RIP

Guy behind her spun out and hit her. Sucks.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Every guy SVG listed was drafted on to a way better team than Lebron, btw. Riley needs to bitchslap SVG. I still had a modicum of respect for the dude.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Man, Chris is having a personal revolution. He's gone from semi-urban, hard-sounding dude, to semi-effeminate, fashion-loving, yuppie-hipster.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

All these comments make the Heat-Magic games a lott more interesting...


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

And how many of you all begged and moaned all year for a guy like Stan Van to coach this team? That tie hating Michelin Man is an embarrassment whose team will never win jack ****.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Meh, nothing I care much for. Truth is, if Riley trusts Spoe, I do too.

We have been bitching and moaning about Spo for the past 2 years because of the offense but I don't think most people realize how he brought our D up. Seriously, we were among the best defensive team in the league last year and with what defensive specialist? Q?

That's ****ing huge.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Bosh needs to grow the dreads back :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I Actually thought that the short hair is 10000000x better.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Dee-Zy, we were the first people on the Joel Anthony wagon. I think we should stake our claim as the origional Pro-Spo's,


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

He looks a little more intimidating with the dreads. He's looking like Urkel in that pic that Jace posted 

Lebron is at the Cowboys/Redskins game tonight. He posted this



> KingJames All of this Maroon and Yellow is making me sick to the stomach! Haaa http://twitpic.com/2nwn3v


Some Cavs fans ripped him since those are the Cavs colors as well :laugh:


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Screw LeBron. What a biotch.

Hail to the Redskins


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

The guy is definitely a front runner. No doubt. Cowboys and Yankees fan from Akron?


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> The guy is definitely a front runner. No doubt. Cowboys and Yankees fan from Akron?


Dont forget the Bulls


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Lulz at the maroon and yellow making him sick - that's too funny :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

LOL, didn't even make that connection when I saw that tweet. Awesome. I hope he did.

The Bulls don't really count for me, because of the Jordan thing. On top of that, Ohio is close to Illinois, for whatever that's worth. The Yankees/Cowboys thing is a joke, though. Beyond frontrunner choices. DWright is the same with his Cowboy love. I don't get these guys.

I recall us all calling for SVG's head several times during the 05-06 season, even considering Shaq's absences. He was never a great ooach here, and clearly lost the respect of the team once Shaq established himself. I never really missed the guy, but every coach will frustrate a fanbase from time to time. There were times I was sure Riley should hang it up, and recall kind of being glad it was his last year. Spo ain't perfect, either, and I've voiced my complaints in the past on how he handles things, but I think he's perfect for this roster. I think the ego-handling this is overstated. These guys will keep each other in check, and if they don't they have the Zo-Mickey-Riley Big 3 to deal with.

And Bosh certainly looks better with short hair. The problem with that picture is the style of the garb, not the coiffe. The sitting style doesn't help either. I actually thought the dreads generally made him look silly, and almost girlie at times. I believe that's what led to the "Why would I be scared of Chris Bosh he's the Ru Paul of big men" comments by Shaq. Stick with the crop Chris.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat 2010 Off-Season Thread*



BigWill33176 said:


> whats the longest thread in the Heat board's history? We gotta make a run on it.





UD40 said:


> Ha, I don't think this is going to be 2nd.
> 
> Something tells me it was either our Championship thread, or possibly when Wade was drafted.
> 
> But this will take the cake.


posts 610 & 611

Yes. We. Did.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> With training camp looming in a matter of days, there could soon be one big man on the market who has enough intangibles to garner a high level of Heat interest. Monday essentially opens the official bidding for the services of Erick Dampier.
> 
> Today marks the end of the 60-day period from which Dampier was dealt by Dallas to Charlotte, which can now trade the veteran center and his gold-mine of a $13 million, non-guaranteed contract. Dampier is highly likely to be released by any team that trades for him, meaning he'd end up a free-agent available at a drastically reduced price.
> 
> Here's where the Heat comes in, depending on how drastic a reduction Dampier is willing to accept.
> 
> Despite four bodies at center, the Heat still has questions at the position. Unfortunately, Riley only has the veteran's minimum of $1.3 million to offer - and Dampier already reportedly has turned down more than that in some preliminary discussions on a new deal with Charlotte.
> 
> *But this is Miami. And there's known to be mutual interest. In fact, Dampier has already told at least one long-time associate in his Jackson, Miss. hometown that Miami would be at the top of his list if he's released. Dampier's camp also indicated that to the Bobcats, who are convinced he's likely headed for Miami if Charlotte can't find a trade partner.*
> 
> 
> Read more: http://blogs.herald.com/miami_heat/2010/09/heat-awaits-d-day-for-dampier.html#ixzz0zRmOh4dL


Let's hope he's released then, which there's a very good chance of happening cause who the hell would guarantee his $13 million contract?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Would be a very solid addition. We need some size, and Damp has that.

Bye bye Big Cat if that's the case.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Is Big Cat guaranteed? I can see us keep both. I'm afraid Pittman would be cut


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Our big 3 were all at NFL games this weekend. Wade was at the Lions/Bears game, Lebron was at the Redskins/Cowboys game, and Bosh was at tonight's Ravens/Jets game


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I was bored so I made these for the game threads 

 [url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]   

I dont know when it'll feel normal to see those 3 in Heat jerseys and in our starting lineup :laugh:


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Wow. That's unreal. Can't wait to see it on the court.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

How much do Rio and Jorel look like the odd men out :laugh:

Hope those 2 can step up this year, we REALLY need them to take it to another level.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Rio looked really good in the last game against Boston. If he can play like that we're golden. Joel looked very nice for stretches last year. Just having one or two superstars makes players like that look much better. What we have is an exponential increase.

Rio and Joel get you so many extra possessions. Mario will get to gamble more in most cases, and Joel can really focus on weakside shotblocking at times. If they struggle, we have better players to play the positions off-the-bench. Wade mentioned how Miller will play a point role at times.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*










It's even more unreal on NBA Jam! Can't wait to make plays with these guys in 3 games, 2k11, Elite and Jam.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*All Heat 2010-11 games to be televised in high definition*


> The Miami Heat announced Tuesday that for the first time in the franchise's 23 seasons, its entire broadcast schedule will be available in high definition. Sun Sports will carry 70 regular-season games and four exhibition games, with that schedule released Tuesday.
> 
> Eric Reid, Tony Fiorentino and Jason Jackson again will handle the announcing assignments for Sun Sports, with Mike Inglis and John Crotty handling the radio broadcasts, with all games featured on flagship station WINZ 940-AM.


And there's now a pregame show, but only for the home games that sun sports will carry


> HEAT Live, a half hour pre-game show hosted by Jason Jackson, will air before each of the 37 regular season home games covered by Sun Sports this season and premieres with a special edition prior to the October 5th preseason opener vs. the Pistons.


Link


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I still dunno which NBA game to get. I loved NBA Hangtime on the 64, and NBA Jam on the SNES before that...so I really want the new NBA Jam. Elite looks good too, but i've been with 2k since 2005 and I'm not sure I can change.

Heeeeelp


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'm going with the 2k franchise again. I'll stick with what I know and like.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'm getting 2k and Elite. Only really getting Elite cos of Jam that comes with it, but I'll probably give Elite a good play through too. 2k11 will always be my game though.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

That Wall photoshop is sick - who did that?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

All in HD? Nice. Seeing Joel as a starter makes me hope we get dampier


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'm sticking with 2K. What's Elite about? Can I buy NBA Jam by itself?

That shot with Wade and James is awesome. LOL, our third player is better than NY's best.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Has anyone seen "More than a Game"? It's a little bit sappy, but interesting for LeBron/Heat fans. The most interesting part involves not only "The [first] Decision," which one of his teammates described as the (then) Fab Four taking their "talents" to the predominantly white school as opposed to the one where the black kids mostly went in the inner-city. Their reason was because Dru Joyce II was getting picked on by the Buchtel kids, who wouldn't let him play due to his size, but that's a whole different story.

Part of the reason the four decided to stay together following their AAU run in middleschool (in which they lost the Championship game) was that they were developing a dominant chemistry. Not only were they extremely tight off-the-court, but they loved what they had together on it. Sound familiar? They went on to be an extremely dominant team that only lost one game (junior year championship during their cocky phase) over their four years, I believe. Once they added Romeo Travis sophomore year they weren't just beating every team, but more than doubling them on the scoreboard. 

Don't you think LeBron's decision had something to do with being on a team like this again? I wouldn't be surprised if he believes the Heat can win every game, much like his St. V/M teams. It's nice to know he's already been a leader on a HS team that has done this, a difficult accomplishment when you consider immaturity. They played a lot of really good teams, and wiped the floor with them.



Dwyane Wade said:


> All in HD? Nice. Seeing Joel as a starter makes me hope we get dampier


I think Rio and Jorel will surprise us by how well and how much they contribute. Mario's going back to his college role (and number, thankfully. I never liked 6 on him and had hoped he'd go with 15 his rookie year), and Joel's biggest challenge will be catching (when necessary.) I'd love to have Billups and Dampier/Dalembert as the bookends, but I think we'll be fine with what we have.

I thought all the games were in HD last year. Was it only the home games?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

What you said was exactly what that writer for GQ, who followed Lebron around prior to and a little after the decision, said was the reason why he feels Lebron chose Miami. To recreate that type of atmosphere he had while playing in high school.

Yeah, the road games no one cared about and even a couple of home games weren't in HD.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade County said:


> That Wall photoshop is sick - who did that?


Knicks4life



Jace said:


> I'm sticking with 2K. What's Elite about? Can I buy NBA Jam by itself?


Elite is NBA Live. Apparently not, it's only packaged with Elite.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Back on the uniforms, does anybody agree with me that the original 'HEAT' along the chest looked far superior to the current one?










Both the border and the flame on the 'T' look a lot better to me. The flame now is too clumsy and big. This one is more streamlined and not overstated. The new font looks a little boring with just the thin border, too.

While we're critiquing, I'd like the front numbers to be in the middle, and not slanted on the front or back. Might look better normal-sized, too. I think the non-slanted look would look especially better on the back, with the arched writing.

Basically I'd like new jerseys that are somewhat of a combination between this set and the last one, with some new twists thrown in.



Wade2Bosh said:


> What you said was exactly what that writer for GQ, who followed Lebron around prior to and a little after the decision, said was the reason why he feels Lebron chose Miami. To recreate that type of atmosphere he had while playing in high school.


Yeah I read that (haven't finished the article yet, though) but didn't realize how dominant and near-undefeated they were. I thought it was more about playing with his friends than having competent-good teammates.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade County said:


> I still dunno which NBA game to get. I loved NBA Hangtime on the 64, and NBA Jam on the SNES before that...so I really want the new NBA Jam. Elite looks good too, but i've been with 2k since 2005 and I'm not sure I can change.
> 
> Heeeeelp


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Joel is a great fit at center for this team. Runs the court, hustles his butt off, doesn't require shots, blocks and challenges tons of shots, sets huge screens, and can defend guys much bigger than him and be effective doing it. Considering this roster was bound to have a role player at C, Joel is about the best we could do. Now, if Dampier wants to come, probably start, and give us a sick trio at C with Damp/Z/Joel(Joel would moonlight at PF), please do Damp. I'd love alternating him and Joel back and forth as starters with Z being the primary backup regardless who starts. If Damp comes... That would just be sick. I would pretty much mark us down in the championship. We just need about one more defensive body down low and I don't know who can stop us. 

My fantasy is the Blazers get mad at the deadline and try to eject Greg Oden. Or if he reaches Free Agency! We could offer MLE.. That would be awesome. A seven foot center who can give us some double doubles. Give the guy a fresh start, lowered expectations, and another medical staff and I think he could turn into a pretty good defensive anchor who could average 13 and 10 with a couple blocks. That's a massive commodity in the NBA.

Ok, Smithian, calm down, stop dreaming.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

New Heat workout vid. This time with *Mike Miller*


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yes!

And I'd throw a party if Oden came.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Mike can really have a great year. Wade's never really played with anyone like him alone. LeBron hasn't really either. Anthony Parker being the closest? ****, Bosh would've loved to have a Mike Miller in TO.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*Top 10 Questions Facing Heat (Pt. 1)*


> *10. Where will Miami hold training camp?*
> 
> The team is being as tight-lipped about this subject as its ever been about any trade or surprising personnel move in the works. What we know is that the Heat has sent a few staffers around the state and region to stake out sites that would serve the purpose of limiting distractions, getting the players out of any comfort zone and accommodating mounting media demands. Teams, however, can't hold training camps in cities where other NBA teams are located. If the Lakers and Warriors can train in Hawaii, the Heat should make reservations in the Bahamas. It would be a shame to have to settle for, say, Pensacola.
> 
> *9. Is one more veteran on the way?*
> 
> With a handful of once-prominent veterans still looking for NBA work - and some angling for a spot with the Heat - Pat Riley is deciding whether to enter camp with the 18 players, including 11 newcomers, he has under partial or fully-guaranteed contracts or determining whether to add another player to the mix. What we know is that center Erik Dampier is available and intrigued by the Heat. But he also knows it's a business and, after losing $13 million overnight upon his release from Charlotte, Dampier might first seek a bigger payday than the $1.3 million Miami can offer at the vet's min. Allen Iverson, Flip Murray, Jerry Stackhouse, Larry Hughes and Earl Watson are still out there, too.
> 
> *8. What tempo best fits this team?*
> 
> It would be hard to find three better athletes at their positions in the Showtime Lakers league than Dwyane Wade, LeBron James and Chris Bosh. The best way to keep them all involved is to play an up-tempo style, one far more similar to Pat Riley's 1980s Lakers than his 1990s half-court, slug-it-out Knicks. What we know is that opposing teams want to neutralize the Heat with a zone and force Miami's stars to settle for jumpers. The worst thing for this team would be for Dwyane to sit on the wing waiting to see what LeBron is going to do in a halfcourt set - or vice versa. Let these guys loose.
> 
> *7.Will legal issues facing Udonis Haslem and Dwyane Wade impact camp?*
> 
> Unless Haslem pleads to a reduced charge, his felony drug possession case will hang over this team entering camp in a major way. A plea could also land Haslem a league suspension of some sort. What we know is that Miami is accustomed to dealing with distractions. But a player facing a felony is above and beyond anything else it has been hit with in recent years. Wade's custody battle for his two young sons in Chicago could play out for another week - or another month. What we know is that Riley is confident both players will be on the court when camp practices start on Sept. 28.
> 
> *6. Will Pat Riley get the itch to return to the bench?*
> 
> Barring an unforeseen health problem - or a surprising Riley marriage, the birth of some children and a desire to spend more time with that new family - Erik Spoelstra will coach the Heat. And that means Pat Riley will remain his his role as team president and patriarch of the franchise. What we know is that Riley wants no part of coaching a Tuesday night game at Milwaukee in February. Or the 3 a.m. return from road trips. He's put in 30-plus years of that stuff. The man still has one of the best minds in the game. And the strategy sessions, motivational methods and actual game-night coaching would be a breeze for him at age 65. But he's assembled a group of players who should be able to coach themselves to at least the conference Finals. Besides, Pat seems quite comfortable from his perch, doing his Rick Ross thing - absorbing the envy of the league and selectively bashing back at those who took shots at Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*Mark Cuban: LeBron James orchestrated 'largest public humiliation in the history of sports'*


> Mavericks owner Mark Cuban talked with The Dunham and Miller Show on SportsRadio 1310 The Ticket in Dallas on Wednesday morning and spoke for the first time on his impressions of LeBron James' free agent announcement.
> 
> “LeBron has every right to go wherever and do whatever, whatever team he wants to," Cuban said. "Going to the Heat was his choice, those guys working together. I don’t even have a problem with the three of them working together, as long as they follow all of the NBA rules, which I think they did.
> 
> Where I think LeBron made a mistake, was in how he did it. I don’t even have a problem that he had the tv show. But it turned out to be the largest public humiliation in the history of sports. He humiliated the organization, he humiliated the state of Ohio , the city of Cleveland. All of a sudden he became a bad guy, he lost a billion dollars in brand equity, give or take a couple bucks here or there. ...
> 
> "I told his folks that I think he got bad advice. It’s not about 'Can he move?' He can move, he can play for any team. I think he picked the wrong team (chuckles). There’s a team in Dallas that could have used him and that would have been better served but it’s his choice. But the way he did it I thought was just a huge mistake."


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Screw Cuban.

Guys, we are going to be ****ing amazing.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I don't want Oden. I have a feeling he will play 60 games a season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Only 12 days left until media day


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> WallaceNBAHeat Free agent big Dampier weighing options among playoff/title teams in wait to clear waivers. Utah could emerge as potential suitor.


..


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Utah???? If he goes there it is def all about the money. Better off going back to Mavs if that's the case!?!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Francisco Elson just signed with Utah. They may not go after Dampier now.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

So...can anyone post a list of teams (projected playoff or contending teams, if possible) that have exceptions or part of MLE left? I'd imagine none have cap room.

What do I become at 5,000 posts? Superstar?

EDIT: Oh, All Star, right? Stars are usually All-Stars, though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I think it is all-star.



> Seeking additional center depth with Yao Ming on a strict playing time limit, the Rockets have offered free agent center Erick Dampier a two-year, $4 million contract, a person with knowledge of the offer said on Wednesday.


Link


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> I don't want Oden. I have a feeling he will play 60 games a season.


They were talking about signing him for the MLE. You don't want to sign a center who had the potential to be the most exciting center in the league since Shaq? It's a no-brainer, if we could keep him healthy it'd be incredible. Won't happen though.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah, he'd have to show a glimmer of health for us to really be interested, and if that were the case they'd keep him.

Would Damp really play in Houston for $600,000 more? Doesn't seem worth it. The 2nd year is probably an option, but we'd probably give him a one year deal or 2nd year opt, while illegally implying a good run could net him a bigger chunk of next season's MLE, assuming there is a season and an MLE.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Jace said:


> So...can anyone post a list of teams (projected playoff or contending teams, if possible) that have exceptions or part of MLE left? I'd imagine none have cap room.





> The Miami Heat emerged Wednesday as the front-runner to land free-agent center Erick Dampier, who was released a day earlier by Charlotte in a luxury-tax move, a person with knowledge of the situation told CBSSports.com.
> 
> Dampier can't officially arrange a visit with the Heat until he clears waivers, but it is believed that Heat president Pat Riley views Dampier as a key supporting piece to add to his new Big Three of Dwyane Wade, LeBron James and Chris Bosh. Dampier, 35, would be an upgrade over Joel Anthony and Jamaal Magloire and would fill the final missing role for Miami's championship run.
> 
> *Among the handful of teams with the full mid-level exception of $5.8 million available, the only potential championship contender is Dallas -- and a reunion with the Mavericks is difficult to fathom. Other teams that have expressed interest are Houston, Toronto and New Jersey, with the Rockets apparently hottest in their pursuit.*


Link

Just saw this tweet from Caron


> realtuffjuice Dwade going hard as usual in attack no days off.....


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Lmao, forgot about that Jermaine O'Neal alley oop basket at :57.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Damn beat me to it. Oh god, if we don't get him now I'll be pissed.

I can't believe I'm clamoring for Erick Dampier. Goes to show what a great summer we had, in an ironic way. He really is the final piece to true legitimacy for this team. People will still talk about PG, but if Chalmers can learn to play sound D, we're fine. If not, P-Bev can step in and make the team.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> Damp In Demand: Soon to be free agent center Erick Dampier has become the gem of the league after the Charlotte Bobcats waived his $13 million non-guaranteed deal to get under the NBA Luxury tax line.
> 
> Dampier can't officially meet with teams until he clears the NBA waiver process on Friday, but that hasn't stopped teams from expressing interest and trying to set up visits for Friday.
> 
> The Sixers, Heat, Suns, Raptors and Rockets have all reached out to Dampier, with the Rockets believed to be offering a two-year $4 million offer to Dampier.
> 
> The Rockets have a similar package on the table for Utah restricted free agent Kyrylo Fesenko.
> 
> *Dampier is said to be leaning towards the Miami HEAT who can offer only the NBA minimum, but the logic behind that scenario is that Dampier would play a bigger role, possibly even compete for a starting spot on the roster.
> 
> Damp's camp believes if he can play a serious role in Miami along with a deep playoff run, his free agent value next year could increase dramatically.
> 
> Dampier is likely going to make a decision quickly, according to sources, so this shouldn't drag out for a long time*, however it is clear more than a handful of teams would want to add Dampier, the question remains will he chase a ring or a paycheck?



*HoopsWorld*


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I agree with you Jace, size is probably our biggest weakness right now, if we add him that would be a huge. Wow I can't wait for the season to start


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> BrandonWeems10 The Upper Deck did a great job with these @KingJames posters! Be on the look out for these.. http://plixi.com/p/45515954


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

First time i've seen him rep the black and red .

Welcome to the dark side, Mr James.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Nice interview with B-Easy on Twolves.com

*Jonah Ballow: We talked a little bit about the Miami Heat last time. I know you are putting them in your rearview mirror but what do you think about what they did with LeBron, Wade, Bosh, and putting those stars together? 

Michael Beasley: I think that speaks to Pat Riley, you know exactly who he is. Pat Riley is a winner, winner, winner, that's pretty much all it is. They got three of the best guys in the NBA, they got the best role players in the NBA, you know they are trying to win championships and that's what Pat Riley is all about. It is unfortunate they had to get rid of me but like I said, Pat Riley wins at any cost and that's exactly what he did. *

Jonah Ballow: Are they the team to beat? I mean, there is a team in LA with a couple of trophies but are they the team to beat? 

Michael Beasley: *Honestly, and I know a lot of people are not going to like that fact that I'm going to say this but I think we are the team to beat*. You know, that's just me and my ego speaking. I think the Lakers are the defending champs two years in a row, I think the Lakers still hold that title. It's nice to see somebody try to fight back but as of now, the Lakers are still the team to beat. 

:rofl:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Definitely looking forward to watching Mike play this season and to see how Minny plans on using him. I'll definitely be rooting for him.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade County said:


> Michael Beasley: *Honestly, and I know a lot of people are not going to like that fact that I'm going to say this but I think we are the team to beat*.
> :rofl:


:hano:


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Man, I'll probably get flack for saying this, but I'll always really like Mike. Sure, he was a big-time knucklehead, and while he tries, clearly still hasn't learned how to properly focus and get the little things done right. That said, he's gotten a truly undeserved bad rap nationally, and extremely unfortunately, to me, locally too. All he's really done is act like a goofball, tag a truck with a marker in HS, and smoke some weed at a stupid time. He's no worse than most of the players in the league, yet he's been stigmatized as a lazy bad seed. 

As much as I would've loved to see him succeed here, it just wasn't going to work out, and I'm happy he's gone; for both himself and our team. If he'd have managed to even crack Spo's rotation next year, any time anything didn't go well he'd be immediately scapegoated. His reputation and any clout have just become **** here. A fresh start is clearly what he needed, and I'm looking forward to seeing what he looks like in this league on a team that'll allow him to do whatever the hell he wants, whenever the hell he wants (note: I'm not saying he should've been given that here.) I also think the triangle will put him directly in the spots he likes to score from. His under-used passing ability can shine too. Funny how he and Dorell both wound up with the teams we've always said would be most ideal for them.

It's good to see Mike has been classy in his words about Miami, unlike _some _people... 



Wade County said:


> First time i've seen him rep the black and red .
> 
> Welcome to the dark side, Mr James.


Yeah I've been looking forward to seeing him in black. Looks sick.

I got that tweet to my phone at work while in the bathroom and stared at it for a minute in awe. Such a beautiful image. I also like that James clearly enjoys the sight as he re-tweeted it.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*






Maybe the sickest Big 3 video I've yet to see, but someone please help me explain to the maker in the comment section that 1:51 is actually Chalmers and not Wade. He doesn't seem to believe me, and it's clear as day to a Heat fan. The shoes he's wearing look similar to Wade's, but if you pause you can see the three stripes for Adidas.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Agreed that that is a sick video, and agreed that the crossover is Rio.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I shouldn't have watched that, now I'm sitting here wishing it was NBA season smh


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

It's great to see Beasley be positive about Riles. I still haven't gave up on him, though many have. I wish him the best!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*Dampier ponders free-agent options*


> Free-agent center Erick Dampier(notes) is finalizing a list of teams he’ll meet with in the near future, a league source told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> Dampier’s list is expected to be topped by the Miami Heat and Houston Rockets, as well as a potential sleeper: the Atlanta Hawks. Dampier still hasn’t decided how many teams he wants to meet with, but there are multiple suitors for him.
> 
> The Heat have been believed to be the favorite, but the Rockets also have been aggressive in pursuit of Dampier, whom they want to play behind Yao Ming(notes). The Rockets say they won’t play Yao more than 24 minutes in a game this season, and will sit him on back-to-back games. Houston has offered Dampier a two-year contract, the Houston Chronicle reported.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*
Udonis Haslem gets back into the game *​


> With marijuana charges dropped and his Mercedes back in his possession, Udonis Haslem turned his focus back (mostly) to basketball in a Friday appearance on the “Paul & Young Ron Show” on Big 105.9.
> 
> *On having the marijuana charges dropped Thursday:*
> 
> “I’m definitely relieved. I’m thankful that I can move on and just help this team win a championship. That’s all I’m worried about.”
> 
> *On the criticism of LeBron James and how he handled his move to the Heat:*
> 
> “It’s unfortunate, since in today’s sports, guys and athletes get criticized so much about being selfish. This is a situation where a lot of guys came together and were unselfish, for one common goal, and he gets hate for it. It’s a very unfortunate situation but he’s a Miami Heat player now and he’s a brother of mine, so if you are going to hate LeBron, you’ve got to hate me too.”
> 
> 
> *On being a team some are calling the most hated in the NBA:*
> 
> “It’s cool having a target on our back. We’ve been there before with the big fella (Shaquille O’Neal) the year we won a championship. He guaranteed the championship and we got it, so I understand how that is. Every night we’re going to get everybody’s best shot and we just got to be prepared.”
> 
> *On the likes of Magic coach Stan Van Gundy and TNT analyst Charles Barkley critiquing the Heat’s overhaul with Chris Bosh and LeBron James:*
> 
> “It’s an unfortunate situation. I played with coach Stan Van Gundy; I’d never say anything bad about him. But Charles Barkley’s situation is really unfair, to personally attack somebody. It’s one thing to voice your opinion about how you feel about the decision he made. But when you go to calling names, that’s just ridiculous.”
> 
> *On the upcoming season:*
> 
> “I’m interested to see what we’re going to be made of. People are going to test us early and I’m telling you one thing, we’re not going to be any pushovers. So, if everybody out there thinking that the way to beat the Heat is to muscle us, then they’ve got the wrong idea.”
> 
> *On training camp being held at Eglin Air Force Base:*
> 
> “I think we’re going to pretty much eat together, practice together and sleep not together. But everything else together.”


Gotta love UD


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Join the Dark Side, Damp! We've got a nice red lightsaber waiting for you. You'll enjoy using The Force and sucking in rebound after rebound.

EDIT: Post #3,777 for this thread. I dont know why but I like that number.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Jace said:


> Join the Dark Side, Damp! We've got a nice red lightsaber waiting for you. You'll enjoy using The Force and sucking in rebound after rebound.
> 
> EDIT: Post #3,777 for this thread. I dont know why but I like that number.


Come back to me when you hit 7,777


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

"*For this thread*"....not my posts


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Saw on his twitter that Wade was heading back down here. Its probably just for UD's charity event or something quick since he's probably got to be back in court for the child custody hearing.

Just about 10 days away from the start of training camp. Lebron and Bosh will hopefully be down here soon to start working out with the rest of the guys.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah I read that too. Sounds like he's getting in some great workouts at ATTACK. All legs with weights and focusing on conditioning on the court, the two things I want him to work on the most.

I wouldn't be surprised if he squeezes in a run or two with some of the teammates since they all appear to be down, save for the big names.

Dampier is apparently choosing between us and the Rockets $2 mill per offer, with ATL swooping in as a sleeper (what can they offer?) What do you guys think, do the Rox or Hawks have a better chance?


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Jace said:


> Yeah I read that too. Sounds like he's getting in some great workouts at ATTACK. All legs with weights and focusing on conditioning on the court, the two things I want him to work on the most.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if he squeezes in a run or two with some of the teammates since they all appear to be down, save for the big names.
> 
> Dampier is apparently choosing between us and the Rockets $2 mill per offer, with ATL swooping in as a sleeper *(what can they offer?)* What do you guys think, do the Rox or Hawks have a better chance?


Pretty sure the Hawks still got their MLE. 

My thinking has been Damp is going to chase the money...so it's on whether the Hawks 'want' to offer him the MLE or a substantial part of it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I think the Hawks still have something like $4million left from the MLE. That's what they had to offer Shaq before he signed with the Celtics.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Holy **** this is badass! :laugh:

From the same person who made the vid that Jace posted earlier.






Damn, i'm so ready to get this season started.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*






:yep:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I think I just jizzed...watching both those videos :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Super-nasty. This guy's good.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*






Check the D. Nasty.

Spoiler: LeBron and Dwyane make a few cameos.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yup, I keep saying that I really think Chris' D will be better this year than people expect.


Day 2 of the Heat Dancers Calendar shoot


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> KingJames It's always tough leaving behind the ones u love the most!


I'm guessing this means he's on his way down here?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> dwadeofficial It felt great 2 b in the gym with a lot of my teammates 2day..can't wait for our pickup games 2morrow..


Good to hear that D-Wade got some runs in with the team. Hopefully Bosh and Lebron get down here soon.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I read that tweet on my phone and started jumping up and down and subsequently showed it to my nearest co-worker, a pregnant girl who apparently doesn't care about the Heat. Pick-up games tomorrow. Erick Dampier coming in Wednesday (no guarantees, I know.) This is exciting as hell.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

How many days til training camp now?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

One week away mg:

Next Monday is Media day, and Tuesday is the 1st day of camp.

And we're two weeks away from our 1st preseason game.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Two weeks till we get to see LeBron in a Heat jersey?! Exciting stuff.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Nice! I love media day :laugh:

Bring on this season man, I can't friggin wait!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Bosh on Leno


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

:laugh: 

That was great.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

UD is on with Lebatard right now. He's on until 5.

Listen here

He was also on with Joe Rose this morning


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*Eddie Johnson: Give Me A Break*



> I am a sports fanatic and if you saw me this past Sunday cheering for my Chicago Bears against the Dallas Cowboys, you would have serious proof. My wife actually wonders who is this guy she married and why didn’t she realize how crazy I was in regards to my favorite teams and players.
> 
> Hey, I get it. We love our sports and players. I am a diehard Bears, Cubs, Blackhawks and Suns fan. I am emotionally tied to these franchises and I follow their every move. When the 1985 Bears won the Super bowl, I remember exactly where I was. I was in Portland playing the Blazers and I went out and had a great game and we won later that night. The following year, the Bears did not repeat and Mike Ditka started allowing key players to leave. Wilber Marshall, a key player and linebacker, left for the Washington Redskins and my team just crumbled after that. I was never mad at Marshall. I was mad at the Bears organization for allowing him to leave. I understood the economics of sports and Marshall made a decision based on security.
> 
> When the Cubs got swept out the playoffs by the Diamondbacks and the Dodgers in successive seasons, you did not want to be around me. Then they traded my two favorite players in Ted Lilly and Derek Lee. I was irate, but I will be back next year cheering and still keeping an eye on those two players as well.
> 
> The Suns just lost a great player in Amare Stoudemire and that is going to leave a big void for me, especially because I broadcast Suns’ games. But I will cheer and hope the best for Amare and still love my Nash-led Suns.
> 
> When my favorite teams might make a decision I disagree with or a favorite player decides to leave, I don’t change my feelings about them. Maybe I am different. Heck, I am an anomaly. I have been married to the same girl for 25 years. Loyalty and commitment should never waver. If you profess a love for something, you just can’t erase it because they make a decision you disagree with.
> 
> That brings me to my point about LeBron James, Chris Bosh and the Miami Heat. This situation has really gotten out of hand. I will be the first to agree that James handled his decision poorly in regards to respecting the Cleveland Cavaliers. Should he have gotten on the phone and contacted Dan Gilbert? Absolutely. But let me get you into the psyche of a 25-year-old in that situation.
> 
> Dan Gilbert is one of the top businessmen in the country and he didn’t make his money without being extremely persuasive. LeBron did not want to face him in that scenario and thus made a decision to avoid confrontation. I ask the question… Haven’t we all run away from confrontations a time or two in our lives?
> 
> LeBron was like a kid who was committing a no-no, but did it anyway in hopes that it would turn out alright. He justified his decision thinking money raised for the Boys & Girls Club would make it OK. He forgot that human emotions and feelings are priceless.
> 
> I have no problem with LeBron having his close friends represent him, but he really missed not having an experienced agent speaking for him in this situation. With all that said and done, Gilbert proved afterwards with his letter to the fans what it would have been like on that phone call that LeBron did not make.
> 
> So now here we are – two weeks from training camp and the feelings towards James, Bosh and the Heat are picking up steam.
> 
> I actually thought emotions would calm down, but when I see a poll that states James ranks sixth on the most disliked athletes’ list that tells me this is going to get worse before it gets better.
> 
> I don’t really care what a Q score poll really is, but I do have a problem with any poll that does not release who is voting and only has African American athletes in the Top 6 – Tiger Woods, Kobe Bryant, Chad Ochocinco, Terrell Owens and Michael Vick are there too.
> 
> The list unsurprisingly includes Bosh, but the absurdity is Dwayne Wade is listed too. What did he do? Oh, I assume Wade should have said to both players, “Oh no, don’t sign here; I want to win by myself.”
> 
> I wonder how the rest of the league and Heat fans would have viewed Wade knowing he selfishly told LeBron and Bosh to stay away.
> 
> Wow!
> 
> Look, I have heard all the voices of past great players, coaches, general managers, etcetera… Give me a break.
> 
> Magic Johnson, Larry Bird, Michael Jordan and Charles Barkley have all given their opinion, saying they wouldn’t have made the decision LeBron and Bosh made.
> 
> Magic, whom without a doubt is my favorite player ever, forgets that he was never put in the same situation because he went to a city and team that had everything already. Then the following year, after winning a championship with arguably the best center in history in Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, somehow they had the No. 1 pick and drafted James Worthy. Throw in Byron Scott and Michael Cooper. What else did he need and why would it enter his mind to leave?
> 
> Larry Bird was drafted by the top franchise in NBA history and his second year he got rewarded with Hall of Famers Robert Parish, Kevin McHale and, a few years later, Dennis Johnson. Throw in very good players like Danny Ainge and Cedric Maxwell and you see why Bird would make that statement. He could never leave that great franchise. The pressure would have been immense.
> 
> I will go on the record and say Phil Jackson, Scottie Pippen and Horace Grant kept Michael Jordan from bolting the Bulls. He went seven years without a championship and people where ripping him to shreds with accusations of selfishness and not being a great leader. Jackson forced Michael to share the ball and Scottie became a star. Jordan was in the same boat as LeBron, but he was in a desired destination for players. That helped in subsequent years when picking up players like Ron Harper and Dennis Rodman.
> 
> Barkley is a dear friend and the best teammate I have ever had among stars. He made you feel so comfortable and he never ripped or embarrassed teammates. If he had to do it over again, I think he would have. That’s the balance of a star – they have to be one level down from the coach, which means hurting feelings when they have to. Charles played for three teams and every one of them had a chance to win because of his unique abilities. I disagree with him. He needed a future Hall of Famer or two aligned next to him in their prime and he never got the chance. I think he would have gone to Chicago and played with Jordan in a heartbeat.
> 
> When ex players complain about what James and Bosh did, they are speaking out of turn. I remember a few years ago Kobe Bryant wanted out of Los Angeles and now that he has Pau Gasol and the potential of Andrew Bynum you would have to tear that jersey off his body. Every player plays for and desires a championship. Put in a tough predicament, they would have made a decision to achieve it.
> 
> I think Otis Smith has become one of the top general managers in the league for the Orlando Magic and Stan Van Gundy reminds me so much of my favorite coach ever – Cotton Fitzsimmons. But you too: Give me a break. If LeBron James had said, “I want to play with Dwight Howard” you would have shipped Rashard Lewis and Vince Carter out the five minutes later.
> 
> Mark Cuban said James is hurting his brand. Hey, why should I care about how much money James is going to make? Last I checked, he has not sent me one dime.
> 
> When front office personnel complain about LeBron and Bosh changing teams, it’s because they have another reason to despise Pat Riley. It’s not about James and Bosh. It’s about how their job has become a lot harder when it comes to winning a championship and they despise the fact Riley always comes back.
> 
> Here is my final thought on why James and Bosh left and why they chose Miami. Then I will tell you why they will win 65 to 70 games and win the championship.
> 
> James left Cleveland because he is really Magic Johnson. He wants to distribute and lead like Magic. We compared him to Michael, but he is not Michael Jordan. He actually feels guilty when he takes 25 shots. Jordan was mad he missed out on 30 attempts. James loves to pass and lead. We as critics forced him into having to lead the league in scoring. We complained when he passed up last second shots and deferred to Maurice Williams, Zydrunas Ilgauskas or whomever. We said Jordan would never do that and we criticized him. Magic was in his element right away. He had Jamaal Wilkes, Kareem, Bob McAdoo, etcetera. He didn’t have to shoot and when he did, critics said his jump shot was flawed and wondered why he wouldn’t pass the ball.
> 
> People thought Chicago would have been his best destination, but could Derrick Rose play without the ball? Did the Bulls have enough shooters to spread the floor? I say not and that is why it was easier to go to Miami and watch shooters flock to the three stars.
> 
> Bosh made it a no-brainer because he gets a big man that can spread the floor and stay out of LeBron’s and Wade’s way when they are attacking the basket. Bosh left because he realizes he will not lead a team to a championship and that would have continued to be the plan in Toronto.
> 
> Free agents were not flocking to those destinations and that had to be disheartening for both of these players.
> 
> Now they will indeed win a number of championships together if healthy and here is why…
> 
> People are saying it will be a struggle for this team to win 70 games. I find that hard to believe because LeBron has led a less talented team to 60 wins by himself.
> 
> They are saying teams will zone the Heat and make them shoot from outside. Oh, really? OK, that zone better be extremely efficient because when you put James and Wade on opposite sides of the zone and place Bosh, Mike Miller, James Jones, Big Z or Eddie House on the floor, are you telling me it will not be exploited? We are talking about the two best penetrators of defenses in our league and now they can kick it out to wide open shooters who have experience.
> 
> If Erick Dampier signs in Miami, they will also have size to match everyone defensively, thus allowing the two best perimeter players in the league to roam and create havoc.
> 
> Look, I am a realist and I know there are certain people who truly believe that this union will not work. What are they looking at?
> 
> This team is as dangerous as it comes and I will accomplish a lot without playing the Big Three a ton of minutes. That’s the one stat people are not considering.
> 
> Kobe, Pau Gasol, Kevin Garnett, Paul Pierce, Dwight Howard, Kevin Durant and Tim Duncan have to carry a major load of minutes. That will not be the case in Miami and that is why come playoff time these guys will be fresh and in peak form.
> 
> Wade will lead the team in scoring because that’s what he does. LeBron will lead the team in assists and rebounds and flirt with a triple-double ever night. Bosh will be the balance of the two, one night scoring and another night defending and rebounding. I honestly think that it’s a tremendous devastating mixture of athleticism and smarts, which will give teams nightmares when scouting.
> 
> “They will not be able to play together.”
> 
> I have heard that all summer.
> 
> Well, all I can say is that deciding to play in one uniform is the reason they will play together. I say they will because LeBron (I want to be like Magic) will make sure of it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Wow, I might be biased, but that's a great read. Props to Eddie Johnson :yes:


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yup. Love what he said about the ex players, particularly his teammate Sir Charles.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> KingJames Always good to be back on the field. Call me LeBron Randy Moss James. Yes Sir!! http://twitvid.com/9M3IS


Vids a little grainy but damn, he just burns that kid :laugh:

At the end when he gets closer to the camera you just see how massive this guy is.

Thankfully he didnt pull any hamstrings today...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

B-Easy is Back on twitter, for those that care

http://twitter.com/RealMIkebeasley


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I was wondering why he gave a shout out to Booker T. Nice to know he's back in SoFla. Now Bosh needs to get his ass out of enemy territory (LA) and back to the 305 for some full-team runs. TC in one week! AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!

This is sooooo awesome guys. All of the hard times we went through as a franchise lately: Wade's shoulder/knee, Shaq's indifference, playoff whoopings, 15-67, Ricky Davis (I know, not as bad as some), and now we have something groundbreaking on the horizon. Still pinching myself, and I can't believe it's almost here!



Wade2Bosh said:


> B-Easy is Back on twitter, for those that care
> 
> http://twitter.com/RealMIkebeasley


I sent Mike some encouraging words. I'm sure it means something to hear positive things from Miami fans, as I'm sure he heard a lot of negativity here and thinks we're all glad he's gone, considering what we have now.

EDIT: Oh I get it, the shoutout was the vid tweet. I read it on my phone and didn't see there was a vid attached. Man, he's a monster. I love how he leaves the guy hanging for a five after slapping the guy's boy's hand. Funny.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Should we take a look at Javaris Crittenton? We can unleash him for some gunning against the Wiz.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Jace said:


> Should we take a look at Javaris Crittenton? We can unleash him for some gunning against the Wiz.


:drums:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Lebron was at Drake's tour kickoff concert tonight. Then I read that Drake said he's moving to Miami. I guess we can expect him at the games then. We seem to get a whole bunch of rap and hip hop guys at our games, especially when we're winning. Remember Fat Joe having those courtside seats to our games when we had Shaq, then just disappearing when we started to lose? At least Weezy's been a regular for the past couple of years when we were mediocre.

And where the hell has Jimmy Buffet been the past couple of years? Guy was our biggest fan. Hardly see him anymore, unless they just dont show him on TV?


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Drake...Great...

Yeah, seriously. All the celebs just disappear...


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I loveee drake, I'm actually going to his concert when he cones to DC in a few weeks.. Can't wait!


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> I loveee drake, I'm actually going to his concert when he cones to DC in a few weeks.. Can't wait!


get ready to get your bell rung by shrieking females. 

As for Drake 'moving' to Miami is not all that surprising, seeing as he's all about his "Young Money fam" now, and Wayne/Baby stay down here quite a bit. Wouldn't be surprised to see him at a few games this yr.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

So Dwight Howard was asked who is better between LeBron and Durant, and chose Durant. First of all, stupid question. KD is not in LeBron's stratosphere. Second, even dumber answer. I understand we're rivals now, but you're just riling up the scariest team in the league.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I know here it says Dan asked him who was better, but if you hear the interview, he asked who he would rather have on his team. He said Durant.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Donnie Walsh was on WFAN in NY and was asked about the Heat. He said he didnt see that happening(all 3 signing with the Heat and taking less money) but gave kudos to Pat and to Wade. He then went on give Wade major praise. Said that Dwyane really impressed him a lot, that he asked the best questions and talked about how mature he was. Then said that no matter who he plays with, he'll be the leader of his team. Of course, this doesnt say much for Lebron, but he said that Lebron is a nice kid but that Wade was just much more mature than most.

According to Francesa, he's heard that from the teams that interviewed them as well.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Wade probably has a bit more perspective. Lebron has been hyped since he was 15, Wade came under the radar to be a superstar.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Exactly WC..


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> HEAT
> 97 – LeBron James (SF)
> 96 – Dwyane Wade (SG)
> 87 – Chris Bosh (PF)
> 72 – Mike Miller (SG)
> 71 – Udonis Haslem (PF)
> 71 – Zydrunas Ilgauskas (C)
> 69 – Mario Chalmers (PG)
> 64 – Carlos Arroyo (PG)
> 62 – Patrick Beverley (PG)
> 58 – James Jones (SF)
> 58 – Joel Anthony (C)
> 58 – Juwan Howard (C)
> 57 – Jamaal Magloire (C)
> 56 – Eddie House (PG)
> 52 – Shavlik Randolph (PF)
> 
> http://thereal2kinsider.blogspot.com/2010/09/nba-2k11-ratings-partial-list.html


2k ratings


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Those rankings are offensive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

So tomorrow is the conditioning tests for the players. Good luck to them all. Especial big Dex 

Also, Riles is having a press conference tomorrow so we should get more sound bites.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah there are a few reasons why Dwyane would be more mature right now, including age, college, child right after HS, etc. Who knows whether it's nature or nurture, but there is definitely a lot of evidence to indicate LeBron's hype machine interfered with some of the maturing process.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*






Says some good stuff.

Are we gonna keep this thread going into the reg season? Haha...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

"When things are going well, you get all the credit. And when you dont accomplish that goal, you're gonna take the _HEAT_."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> Are we gonna keep this thread going into the reg season? Haha...


Good question. I dont know, Maybe change the title of this thread to something else and keep posting in here :whoknows:




> MiamiHEAT twHEAT fans, individual game tickets will go on sale Tuesday, September 28 at 10am. Check out HEAT.com for more info.


..


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Smithian said:


> Those rankings are offensive.


Lebron is a 97 and Durant is 88. Seems pretty off to me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Dwyane's gonna be on Leno tomorrow.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Good question. I dont know, Maybe change the title of this thread to something else and keep posting in here :whoknows:


Miami Heat Season Celebration Thread


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Spo Interview...






Spo was also on with Lebatard a little bit ago. Its already on their site.

Link


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Spo Interview...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spo was also on with Lebatard a little bit ago. Its already on their site.
> 
> Link


Notice how Bease was completely disinterested in the huddle at around 2:25?

I like listening to Spo. He has a certain way with words that I respect.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah, Spo has always been a very encouraging speaker. I love the part in the radio interview about LeBron at the end. I can't wait to see what a pissed, heavily-doubted LeBron plays like. I think the old, fake-photo-taking, posing-while-dunking, sideline-dancing, goofball LeBron is gone, and we're about to see a focused, determined, singular-minded, angry-ass one that will hopefully tear new holes into teams.

Regarding Beas, at first I assumed that that was the second half of Game 5 against Boston, after he had gotten benched. But his hair was more wildly braided for that game. Whatever the situation was, there's no excuse for that, even if you're not playing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Good news from Mario



> mchalmers15 I'm back baby. Docs cleared me and I'm ready for training camp on Tuesday. Yeaaaaaa boy


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> MiamiHEAT We will have live coverage of Training Camp all next wk, starting w/ Media Day on Monday RT @Deuteronomy31_6 @MiamiHeat When is Media Day?


That would be awesome if they streamed stuff live on Media day. Hopefully that's what they mean and not that they'll have clips from media day on the Heat site.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

A couple of more Spo interviews today

Spo with *Joe Rose*

Spo with *Jorge Sedano*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> Scene in the Tropics is hearing loud murmurs that LeBron James has signed a lease on a unit at the Four Seasons Residences on Brickell. We contacted a FS PR rep, who, of course, had no comment.
> 
> James, meanwhile, had dinner with Don Johnson at Prime 112 Thursday night. Strange bedfellows, perhaps, but the duo just wrapped up a Nike commercial together. Hmm, Miami Vice theme, perhaps?
> 
> As for teammate Chris Bosh, he purchased a 12,000 square foot, $12.5 million home on North Bay Road in Miami Beach. The seven-bedroom, eight-bathroom mansion is also reportedly the site where Bosh proposed to Adrienne Williams in August


Link

Miami Vice Nike commercial. Shocking. Who could have seen that one coming? :laugh:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Not sure if someone posted about this, but ESPN will have a show or something on the Heats training camp.. They'll bs there for a week or something


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

That's pretty cool. I hope I can find a stream of it or something.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Media Day tmrw!!!!! Woooooooooooooo!!!!

LOL. Anyone listen to Dwight's interview on ESPN.com? He sounds so depressed and in denial about the Heat. He really wants it to not work out, saying all three guys avg over 25 pts. Bosh does not, homeboy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I wont get excited for media day until after the Fins game 

I havent heard Dwight's interview yet but I watched a little of the new uniform vids from the NBA store and when Rick Kamla mentions the Heat to Dwight, Dwight looks all frustrated and Kamla quickly changed the question. I'm sure by now he's definitely getting tired of all the Heat questions.

Its must get real annoying for all these players to have to answer questions about the Heat. I've seen interviews from Knicks media day and Lakers media day and of course, the Heat get brought up a lot.

Speaking of Dwight, in a response to a question about how he could think that Durant was better than Lebron, he clarified his remarks on his twitter page


> "dude I said I would pick Kevin not lebron to play on my team. Not that he's better. Espn took suntin and ran with it"


But today Ron Artest said this


> “They’ve got a great team, but Boston also made some good trades, good signings,” Artest said. “There’s Orlando, and obviously Oklahoma is still good. *(Kevin) Durant is the second-best player in the NBA*. … It’s going to be a great season. There’s great teams all across the board.”


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Half of the people who've anointed Kevin Durant the next God of basketball probably have seen him play a handful of times at the most. It's such a joke for people to call him anything higher than the fourth best player in the league. Sure, one can have their opinion, but when 1) you're stating it as fact, and 2) there's concrete evidence in the form of statistics to prove otherwise, you wind up looking dumb. You're throwing your credibility out the window. It's sad how much people fall in love with scoring. No question that Kevin has LeBron and co. to thank for all of this praise. If it weren't for the rampant Heat-envy, no one would be talking about Kevin this way. If LeBron went to NY with Amare, he'd be the best in the world still, with Kobe and Dwyane following. It's amazing that non-basketball-related, off-the-court actions can diminish a player's ability on-the-court.

It's really sad how overlooked Dwyane has been throughout his career. After winning the championship, I can't tell you how often I heard people argue against Dwyane being one of the best because of small sample size. This was not just over his entire career at the time, but some even argued he was only great for four games in the Finals, as nonsensical as that is. Durant puts up one great scoring season, and he's the best in the league behind Kobe? These people are ridiculous.

God I hope Riley/Arison are really collecting all of these quotes for our team's lockers. Dwyane and LeBron gotta love hearing this. One of the problems with Dwyane last year was everyone spent the entire previous year talking about how great he was. Surely that and the J's got to his head a bit. We know what happens when Dwyane is doubted.

And, oh yeah, check out angry LeBron:






Peep shortly before the nine-minute mark at that leap by LeBron. When they freeze the slow-mo replay you see his head above the rim. As I watched it the first time, I said "absurd" right before Doris "What the hell am I doing commentating on NBA games? You don't see college guys commentating on NBA games, or vice-versa, how much insight can I truly provide?" Burke used the same word to describe the play. There's just no other way to describe it.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Don't sleep on Durant. Kid IS god of basketball.

I'm not ready to say that he is the second best in the league yet but he will surprise a lot of people this year. I expect him to do so well this year that people will legitimately be putting him in the same conversation as Kobe and Lebron. In 3 years I think he will be better than Lebron, Kobe and Wade.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Noone is sleeping on Durant, everyone is all over him because of the World Champs and the Thunder winning 50 games last season. He's a great player - but he needs to round out the rest of his game. He's not the playmaker that Lebron/Wade/Kobe are - but he sure can score with the best of them.

He's probably number 4-5 in the NBA for me right now. Lebron, Wade, Kobe, Dwight, Durant.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

My prediction is that he'll be top 3 by the end of next year and by 2012's Olympics he will be MVP.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I dont see him taking over Lebron, honestly, I just don't see it.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

KD is younger, Lebron will have to decline at some point and I expect Durant to keep improving and at that time he will be the best player in the league.

I am not saying he will be the best player in the world by the end of summer 2012 but I can see him finishing with MVP honors at the gold medal game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Lebron is only 25. That decline isnt coming anytime soon. Until then, KD will have to improve his all around game before being considered the best all around player, and not just best scorer. In his career, he's had 728 turnovers to only 628 assists. 

He's a beast though, no doubt.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah, Deez, I think you're forgetting that LBJ is only 25. He's got like, 6-7 years of amazing basketball to play. If Durant is ever above Lebron, that means that Durant is challenging for GOAT status too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Wade, Bosh and Bron were at the Fins game tonight



> Tim Reynolds All three of the Big 3 here: Dwyane, LeBron and Chris, by the way.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Kevin Durant in my opinion is the best scorer in the NBA right now. However, he still has to get a lot better at play making and better on the other end to really take the next step and be up there with LeBron, Wade, and Kobe(who he'll pass due to age within maybe a year).

Still, if I had to pick a player to start building around tomorrow, Kevin Durant would give LeBron a run for his money. LeBron is much better for the now, but Kevin Durant has 4 years and a hell of a lot less basketball on his body.

Stating that, most of us here still consider this team built around Wade but we're arguing whether it's possible for someone else to be better than LeBron James...

Is this a dream?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Bosh, Wade and Bron at the Dolphins game...






























> The capacity crowd included Miami Heat newcomer James, who wore a Florida Marlins cap. Fans roared when he was shown on the video scoreboard


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Lulz at LBJ being the all-time bandwagoner :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

He's wearing a Marlins cap. Aint no bandwagon to jump on :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Big 3 bonding 


> djdonjuan4life Lebron James, Dwayne Wade, & Chris Bosh just made an appearance at the Liv post game party! #PROBLEM





> djdonjuan4life Lebron & D-Wade bottle poppin at Liv right now! #SERIOUS http://plixi.com/p/47434756


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Nice to know the guys are getting on it before camp :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Awesome. They'll be hungover for media day, should make for good pictures.

And Deezy you made it seem as though you meant KD would surpass a prime LBJ. Can you clarify whether that's what you mean or not? To me KD seems like his body might not last as long as LeBron's, for one. LeBron is just so much more physically dominant and gifted with the ball in his hands, though. Yes, Durant has time, but I don't think he has LBJ's natural ability.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Winning the MVP of the gold medal doesn't mean that he is the best player in the world but that he will at least legitimately be in the conversation.

KD's game is very different from Bron, with his shooting that is much better, he doesn't have to bang as much. I think he might even last longer than Bron. He has the bone structure to add meat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Anthony Mason Jr. received a camp invite. So that makes 20 players in this camp.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> SamAmicoNBA Word is Cavs beat reporter Brian Windhorst is leaving Plain Dealer to cover Heat for ESPN.com. He won't comment, but I bet it's true.





> SamAmicoNBA Have all but confirmed Brian Windhorst is in fact leaving the Plain Dealer for ESPN.com, for those of you wondering.


:2ti:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Wow, another blow for Cleveland. That guy is good.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

To cover the Heat? How weird is that? He was crest-fallen. I guess he's just a LeBron-guy. LOL. That's hilarious.


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Wasnt there a rumor about him buying a house in Miami before the Decision?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Who? Windhorst?


----------



## 29380

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I never heard that rumor. Funny if true though.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

:laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

LULLLLLLLLLZ.

Poor Cleveland, even their media guys bail on them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

C Mickell Gladness has also signed to play with the Heat. So that's 21 players for camp.


----------



## -33-

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> C Mickell Gladness has also signed to play with the Heat. So that's 21 players for camp.


Also signed Anthony Mason Jr (not sure if this was already mentioned) for training camp. Mase was a bad man when he came to Miami and made the All-Star team...I wonder if his son carves **** into his hair like his daddy did.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Mase is one of my all time favs - dude was unique, that's for sure.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*










Old but I had never seen this. Pretty cool. I wonder if he had a Cavs cake when he got drafted...


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah that was from that ESPN piece that got pulled from their website :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

^Yeah, that was from that party in Vegas.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah I remember reading about the cake but hadn't seen it.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Im so excited Im re-watching the acquisition party


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah man - it still feel surreal to me, all of it.

I just can't for the life of me imagine what it is gonna look like on the court. I hope we are revamping our offense to take advantage of the talent this team possesses.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Just in case it got lost in the media day thread. On Friday at 5pm ET, NBAtv will be at the Miami Heat training camp. Cant wait for that. They show the team going through some drills and mic up the coach and a couple of players.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Just in case it got lost in the media day thread. On Friday at 5pm ET, NBAtv will be at the Miami Heat training camp. Cant wait for that. They show the team going through some drills and mic up the coach and a couple of players.


I hope there's a way to watch it replayed somewhere on the net. I don't get NBAtv.



Wade County said:


> Yeah man - it still feel surreal to me, all of it.
> 
> I just can't for the life of me imagine what it is gonna look like on the court. I hope we are revamping our offense to take advantage of the talent this team possesses.


I still have sporadic "We have LeBron James?!" flip outs, like today when looking at one of the shots with the three guys. I can't wait for the Pistons preseason game I'm going to.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Friday at 5pm? Nice thank you W2B.. I heard espn is suppose to air something too..?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah, Friday from 5-7. Hopefully NBAtv gets as much access as they've have with their Lakers and Wizards coverage.

ESPN will do live spots all week from Eglin AFB. So they'll just be doing spots like they did today. Small 5 minute segments on sportscenter.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

****ing ESPN. They just showed a graphic of a side by side comparison of each position including bench between us and LA and for center for us they had "Haslem/Ilgauskus" and Jor-El was nowhere on the list. They ignored him through the entire decision and still act like he isn't even on the team.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Ok, Adam, you ho, Joel was mine first.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Smithian said:


> Ok, Adam, you ho, Joel was mine first.


excuse me.

<----- MTL


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I am amazed at the pervasive stupidity of people driven by emotions and not common sense or the historic premise of empirical evidence. LeBron, Wade and Bosh are ridiculously good basketball players; numbers don't lie. They are not fly by night, run of the mill, pedestrian ball bouncers...they are actual basketball prodigies in their primes that are on the same team and by the way we have a very good Mike Miller and a very capable Udonis Haslem, a capable Eddie House, a still relevant Big Z and an emerging talent in Joel Anthony whose skill set is good enough for the role of center. Juwan held the fort for Portland last year as a starter for much of the season and Mario's role is now redefined because we have three or four guys that can take the pressure off the whole team to perform admirably every single night. 

What strikes me as odd is how the "world" perceives LeBron as somehow less than the force he was for the last seven years because he changed his work site from Cleveland, Ohio to Miami, Florida. James led Cavs with Mo, Parker, JJ, Varajeo and other folks not even significant enough for me to recall, to impressive runs in the playoffs. Now LeBron has arguably the best combo guard in the league at his side with one of the best elite power forwards not to be graced with significant television coverage along with a talented swingman, an emerging young, fairly talented, unselfish and grossly underrated center. If Kendrick Perkins can look as good as he does next to Rondo, Garnett, Pierce and Ray and Bynum can look that complimentary on one good knee, alongside Kobe and co. then Joel will have his opportunity to make his mark with lesser expectations. Am I too gullible in believing we can get as much out of Joel that the Bulls got out of Luc Longley? 

This Heat team is a concoction of nuclear proportion and folks just need to remove the blanket of vitriol and disillusionment and jump in the front row of history being displayed.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Joel is capable, but he's not that young. Infact, he's older than Bosh and LeBron.

I dont think he's gonna be a 'revelation' per se, but I dont see how he won't be our starting center. He's a little foul prone due to the nature of his role and his game, but I'm expecting:

4ppg
7rpg
2.5bpg
25mpg

or something to that effect. He's never gonna score much, and with this team he doesnt need to, but he's a world class shot blocker and he'll be among the league leaders in that category. He's like the Birdman, he just dunks less spectacularly.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

i think 28 is young.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

That's why I said 'not that young'. He's not old, but he's hardly a prospect at this stage. He is what he is - which is a solid defender and great shotblocker with hands of stone.

Having said that, he has improved drastically since the 15 win season.

He'll suprise the national media (namely ESPN) who exclude him from our lineups. To us though, we know what to expect.

I'm more worried about PG than Center. Hope Mario returns to rookie form.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Arroyo will do a very good job for us at PG.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I see Arroyo as our PG safety net. Mario will get every chance early on to return to rookie form, and there will be plenty of non-PG action on the floor. Carlos won't play every game, but he'll still be vital for this team when it needs another trusted handler.



Smithian said:


> Ok, Adam, you ho, Joel was mine first.


:rotf:

Your Jor-El love affair has progressed to possessiveness! 

Seriously, though, I was pissed too when I saw that. I can't see Haslem starting. He's too small and so good off-the-bench. They can ship a studio and three meatheads over, but they can't do enough simple probing to figure out the likely depth chart?

REEF. Amazing. You'll nailed everything right on the head. We've really seen this summer a prime example of how stupid the masses can be when huddled together in fear.

I must say though, it's hard to know about Joel vs. Longley. Yes, Joel is more mobile, athletic, and defensively skilled, but Longley's best asset is Joel's worst, and can ultimately hurt JA. We'll see how he deals with big teams trying to exploit his size underneath. I don't think he's proven to be a great one-on-one defender, yet.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

As an Aussie, Longley represent :laugh:

Smithi - I know you love Carlos, and he was solid last season, but he aint gonna be the starting PG. He overhandles the ball - and we've already got Wade Miller and LBJ who are gonna have their hands all over it for majority of the game. Carlos will play some in the 2nd unit, but I dont think he's gonna be a major factor. He's a nice mid range shooter, low turnover guy, but he's a questionable fit on this roster due to the lack of defense and lack of long range shooting.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*The Heat's old, slow bench
September, 28, 2010 Sep 2811:42AM
Henry Abbott - ESPN*_

Pat Riley and his staff get an A+ for how they handled the offseason. They got the big things so right that it almost didn't matter how they handled the little things. 

However ... Let's be clear. Not all those little things went perfectly. If they gave separate grades for signing role players, the Heat staff would get a D for that. 

If for some reason this team does not work out, if there are not rings for everybody in the years to come, it's worth noting that Riley and company had countless options in filling out this roster. They could have scoured Europe and the D-League. They could have coaxed all kinds of players to play alongside these stars. They could have used their vast scouting apparatus to uncover some gem. 

The opportunity was huge. Instead, they are left almost entirely without young, developing players, and with a major shortage of bench athleticism and speed. With hardworking veteran leadership they have a great environment to get the best out of impressionable young athletes -- yet there are hardly any of those guys in Heat camp. With unbelievable quickness and size from the perimeter stars, the Heat has the chance be the the fastest team in NBA history -- but not with brittle aging athletes like Zydrunas Ilgauskas, Juwan Howard or James Jones on the floor. 

Imagine if an executive with less juice -- say Billy King in New Jersey -- had filled the bench with the crusty half-dozen of Jamaal Magloire, Carlos Arroyo, Ilgauskas, Howard, Jones, and Eddie House (while drafting Dexter Pittman, Jarvis Varnado and Da'Sean Butler). 

If someone besides Riley-on-a-hot streak had done that, they would have said indecent things about him on talk radio for three weeks, and he's have been left fighting to keep his job to the end of preseason. 

When is the last time any one of those players had a great game, or even a decent season? 

And before we get stuck arguing about the past, let's consider that all that matters is the future. If your mission is to win as many titles as possible while the SuperFriends are still in their primes, then wouldn't you like to have some upside around? Some players who will be getting better with time? Some players who can keep the energy level high when the stars need to rest? I know that Pat Riley has won more titles than I ever will. And I know he holds veterans in high regard, and I know that these are all good guys who are unlikely to make things difficult or cause trouble. 

However, as much as these six are low risks to be do boneheaded rookie-type things -- none will break a play to create off the dribble in crunch time of Game 7 -- they're zero risks to become more athletic, be usable as trade bait, or to develop new parts of their games. 

Everybody loves the top of the Heat's roster -- I recommend John Hollinger's excellent preview, for instance. And the quality in the Heat roster goes more than three deep. 

Mike Miller can do the main thing this team needs: Shoot 3s. (We'll ignore the fact that Minnesota and Washington thought he'd do that too, and he just didn't shoot much.) 

I'm also sympathetic to the signings of company men Udonis Haslem and Joel Anthony. In addition to bringing muscle and mobility, they offer fellow Heat employees strong messages about loyalty. Basically, when the Heat ask players to sacrifice (money, playing time, blood, sweat, etc.) they can point to those two and say "we take care of our guys. We're a certain kind of team that does thing a certain way." Those kinds of long-term organizational vibes just played a major role in bringing in the blue chip free agents. 

The post-dated bench-warming veteran six-pack, however, makes less sense to me. 

No production. I'm all for some veteran savvy. But this is a group of six players who have already been marginalized by age. An average NBA player has a PER of 15 -- that's John Hollinger's clever composite of boxscore contributions. These players have all been good-to-excellent by this metric. But that was years ago. Last season not one of them topped 13: Ilgauskas and Arroyo were around twelve, Howard and House about ten, while Jones and Magloire were just about nine. That doesn't mean all six were poor signings, but did you need so many guys with low production, and little potential for improvement? 

No staying power. They were mediocre when they were out there, and -- owing to assorted injuries, age and the aforementioned lack of productivity -- they weren't out there all that much. As a group, these six averaged about 1,000 minutes each last season. That's the equivalent of playing about one 12-minute quarter in each of 82 games. 

No flexibility. This might be the least flexible roster in the history of the NBA. You're not trading any of the SuperFriends. Maybe you could get something for Mike Miller or Udonis Haslem, but you need them. If something happens, and the squad's not tremendous right out of the box, who are they going to trade? Hope Mario Chalmers shows up ready to impress rival GMs ... because this past summer the Heat gave up four first-round picks and Michael Beasley, so there is not exactly a ton of young talent in the pipeline. 

No speed. At their positions, James, Wade and Bosh may be the fastest players in the League. That's a real opportunity. I'm not just talking about getting out on the break. What excites me even more is what that means they could, in theory, have done on defense. 

The very day of The Decision, with all signs pointing to the James heading to Miami, I interviewed David Thorpe to try to understand what a Heat team would look like. I pointed out that they'd need somebody to guard a quick point guard like Rajon Rondo and a big beast of a man to tussle with Dwight Howard. Thorpe's response: 

It's a myth that defense is a story of one-on-one matchups. OK, Kendrick Perkins can slow Dwight Howard in some games, or for a quarter. But not every game. Defense is a five on five story, and you can challenge the ball with any one of those five players. 

You can double-team. 

You can zone up. That's all legal. Not to mention, Wade, LeBron and Bosh may be the fastest at their positions in the NBA. Certainly the three fastest really skilled players. You can create a tempo game. You can aggressively trap. You can make it a game about aggressiveness, and those three will all have a great feel for that.

Thorpe pained a pretty picture of a scrambling, aggressive defense. Can't you just picture opponents hoisting shots in distress, only to have Wade and James swoop in for the help blocks? That's all a little far-fetched if defenders are too slow to deliver the rotations and help to put opponents in distress to begin with. 

Coach Spoelstra can put together some athletic lineups, so long as he plays just about all of his healthy, youngish bodies. But the Heat are simply not staffed to make speed a focal point. 

No upside. In July, Thorpe pointed out that "this team will have a real advantage in getting the most out of development, because nobody's going to relax. When your best players are your hardest workers, good things happen. Players in that environment play much better and develop faster." 

He talked about fringe NBA players like Jeremy Evans or Brian Zoubek whom the Heat might have had. Neither, he guessed, would help immediately. But either, or many others like them, would have an excellent chance of being extremely useful by January, after a few months of seeing work ethic in effect and learning precisely what the team needed of them. 

In summer league, the Heat had Duke's Jon Scheyer who could have played in the D-League while auditioning to one day fill this team's Steve Kerr role -- but after an injury, he didn't make the squad, as his roster spot went to an older player. There is still a long list of NBA free agents out there, especially if you're shopping for young players who can be hired cheaply and developed to fill roles. 

Instead, the Heat made an almost startlingly strong bet against youth and development. There is almost nobody on this roster who could be targeted to have a big jump in productivity this season or down the road. 

The main story is that this team has more than enough firepower. Every team would love to have their problems. But a secondary story -- and one to watch as the season unfolds -- is that this team has almost no way to improve. Having just traded away four first-round draft picks, the Heat's competition will have roster-building advantages almost every summer. As the Heat's bench requires upgrading, they only obvious tool in their arsenal will be the annual salary cap exceptions -- and who knows what will become of them in the next collective bargaining agreement._

:fail:

This has got to be up there with worst column of the offseason. Are you serious Abbott!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

So undrafted players like Evans, Zoubek and Scheyer "would have an excellent chance of being extremely useful by January, after a few months of seeing work ethic in effect and learning precisely what the team needed of them" but our actual draft picks in Pittman, Beverley, and Butler can't? Just idiotic logic right there.

I understand though. Not all ESPN related articles can be positive ones. And he does say that its a problem that almost all teams would kill to have. But if our only problem is players 9-15 being old, then we're in good shape


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade County said:


> I'm more worried about PG than Center. *Hope Mario returns to rookie form*.


Been hearing this alot lately and in reality if you take a look at the numbers, they are virtually the same as a starter last year as his rookie year. 

Rookie numbers: 32MPG 10/5 42% FG 36% 3P%
last year as a starter(23games): 31MPG 9.6/4 48% FG 37% 3P%

I understand the complaints of him not progressing much, if it at all, and him being a bit slower on D (even tho no one but elite defenders can really lock up Rondo, TP, CP and the like IMO). But aside from playing time reduction and him getting benched, the numbers show he was similar to rookie form last year when he started, hell, even shot better. 

With that said, as y'all know i'm a big Mario supporter so take this for what it's worth. :whistling:


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> So undrafted players like Evans, Zoubek and Scheyer "would have an excellent chance of being extremely useful by January, after a few months of seeing work ethic in effect and learning precisely what the team needed of them" but our actual draft picks in Pittman, Beverley, and Butler can't? Just idiotic logic right there.
> 
> I understand though. Not all ESPN related articles can be positive ones. And he does say that its a problem that almost all teams would kill to have. *But if our only problem is players 9-15 being old,* then we're in good shape


for real, it's not like we gave em all long term contracts..so we're not handcuffed by the elderly.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Regarding Rio, numbers don't tell the full story. He was pretty crappy and unsure of himself at the beginning of the season but came around later on.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

LOL

*ESPN.com Can Shove The Upcoming ‘Heat Index’ Page Straight Up Its Overhyping Ass*



> If, you know, websites actually had buttholes, but I suppose that goes without saying. And who knows, maybe ESPN.com would rather enjoy having something shoved up its bunghole. Hard thing to gauge, really.
> 
> Moving on – thankfully – the above image is a screencap from Marc Stein’s column, “Miami’s big three ready to work” on ESPN.com. Apparently, the team-specific page, which every team in the NBA is afforded on tWWL’s site, will not be sufficient to adequately cover Miami Heat-related mania. Nope, ESPN.com will be rolling out something called “Heat Index,” which is a “special section tracking all the team’s moves in MIA.”
> 
> I first learned of this new feature last night when I woke up from a nightmare – I was at ESPN HQ in Bristol, and they had a chamber terrifyingly similar to the Ministry of Love’s Room 101 from Nineteen Eighty-Four and miniature versions LeBron, Bosh and Wade with rat tails and menacing teeth were set to devour my face off, but I digress. Anyway, I had fallen asleep while watching Monday Night Football and SportsCenter was on. I cannot remember which anchor was reporting on the launch of the “Heat Index” but the shame he was feeling while announcing such a ridiculous thing was palpable.
> 
> Like I mentioned, apparently the Miami Heat’s team page just won’t be enough to satisfy our insatiable hunger for Miami Heat-related news and information. Did Chris Bosh take a poop in the morning before he left for practice or did he wait until he arrived at the team’s facilities? Which shoe does Dwyane Wade put on first? Does LeBron have a soul? These are the kinds of things you will likely learn at “Heat Index.” Oh, joyous day!
> 
> Thanks, ESPN.com!


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

MARK IT DOWN: By the All-Star break either Chalmers will be starting and doing a great job or he'll be chilling as our third string point guard who plays at best situationally. All bets off if he is playing like chit and everybody sees it but the Heat stick with him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I see no difference between this new "Heat Index" page that ESPN.com is adding and the ESPN NY, ESPN Boston, ESPN L.A., and all the rest of those city-specific sites they've launched.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/miami-heat/sfl-miami-heat-lebron-james-s093010,0,3677009.story

LeBron James: Race a factor in decision backlash

LOL

Interesting stats though...



> Among non-blacks, James' negative Q rating went from 24 percent to 44 after his free-agency announcement. However, among blacks, his negative Q Score slipped just from 14 percent to 15 percent.


I love how they are saying non-blacks, as if it was all asians and latinos who hated Bron more.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Let's not go there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

For those that check up on heat news on the different newspaper sites down here, Palm Beach Post is back to covering the Heat full time. A couple of years ago they got rid of Chris Perkins and stopped covering the Heat with a beat reporter. Now they're obviously back and starting Monday, Ethan Skolnick, formerly of the sun sentinel, will be covering the Heat for them.

So if you were like me and took the pb post off their bookmarks, you can now add it back 

Mike Miller interview with Sid on WQAM, from yesterday.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Wow, interesting that Skolnik got the full time gig. I was wondering what happened to the Palm Beach Post - it was always 3rd among the three newspapers though.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

This thread is great man. I was just reliving the moment he picked Heat - love it.

Such an intense period man, you can smell the tension :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*






Holy ****. If this doesnt get you to want to buy this game then nothing will :laugh:


----------



## Sueng

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Holy ****. If this doesnt get you to want to buy this game then nothing will :laugh:


I actually love the 2k series, and I'm glad that NBA Elite is on hiatus to continue this awesome basketball sim. But unfortunately I think those animations of the players looked a little awkward (Lebron's hands don't even make contact with the ball). Maybe its time for 2k to go back to the drawing board with the series in general.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'm not buying any more 2k's. I'm an assosciation person and for obvious reasons it's no longer going to be fun to play as the Heat in assosciation and there will no longer be any chance of building up someone else.


----------



## Sueng

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'm pretty sure Lebron nor Wade are winning MVP this year...that's sad.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Bosh is winning it? Interesting.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Smithian said:


> I'm not buying any more 2k's. I'm an assosciation person and for obvious reasons it's no longer going to be fun to play as the Heat in assosciation and there will no longer be any chance of building up someone else.


From IGN's review:



> It's fitting that NBA 2K11 prominently features Michael Jordan. After all, His Airness is the greatest basketball player of all time and NBA 2K11 is the greatest basketball game ever made.
> ...
> Honestly, the stuff with Michael Jordan is reason enough to pick up NBA 2K11. The fact that 2K Sports did so much more with this game and improved it so greatly over last year's title is stunning. This isn't just the best basketball game ever; it's the best sports game of this generation.


http://ps3.ign.com/articles/112/1124875p1.html

Sure you don't wanna check it out?


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Sorry if this was posted somewhere else, but House lost 15 lbs this summer. You can really tell.










*
Remodeling House*



> HURLBURT FIELD, September 29 -- As the Miami HEAT opened their season with Media Day this week, coach Erik Spoelstra stressed that he wanted his players in world-class shape so that training camp could be all about basketball.
> 
> That message was received loud and clear, as every single player passed the optional conditioning test the week before, many with time to spare. And then some.
> 
> Weight can get mentioned at NBA training camps as much as it does before a boxing match. So and so might have gained 15 pounds of muscle. Another may have lost the same amount. Statements like that can usually be used to estimate how hard a player worked during the offseason. But when Eddie House tells you he lost 15 pounds this summer, believe the man.
> 
> As players made their rounds Monday, one question heard multiple times was, “Is that Eddie House?” Without the high socks, headband and wrist bands we’re used to seeing from the sharpshooter, House certainly warranted a double take, but with a legitimate 15 pounds shed from an offseason workout regime and altered dietary habits, he was nigh unrecognizable.
> 
> And ironically, he achieved the opposite of what he attended. He stuck out.
> 
> “I had surgery on my shoulder this offseason, and for awhile I wasn’t really doing anything,” House said. “When you don’t do anything, you’re just sitting around, maybe going to rehab three times a week, and you’re not eating the right way, you put on some weight.
> 
> “I looked in the mirror and I said, ‘Man, I got to start doing something about myself.” It’s just not a good look to show up in camp not in shape. If I was not in shape, I would stick out like a sore thumb. I didn’t want to be that guy.”
> 
> Surgery was but a small part of what had gone wrong for House over the last months of the season. After a blazing start, the Boston Celtics – with whom House won a title in 2008 – were in the middle of a nasty 8-10 streak when they traded House to the New York Knicks in exchange for Nate Robinson. The Knicks then lost 21 of its final 31, injuries limited House to playing in just 18 more contests, and his former comrades wound up a quarter away from winning the NBA Championship.
> 
> “Honestly, the [Knicks] organization was great, the staff was great, the fans were great, but it was a horrible time,” House said. “You want winning, and I was hurt a lot of the time, so for me, basketball-wise, it was terrible.”
> 
> Bad enough that, five days after being traded, House had to play the Celtics, in Boston – imagine going in for a meeting at your former office and trying to beat your -- former co-workers five days after unwillingly leaving -- and lose. In the locker room before and after that game, he was visibly upset at the situation.
> 
> “I wasn’t mad at the fact that [the Celtics] did the trade, I was upset at the fact that I wasn’t able to finish what I started with those guys,” House said. “Those guys are my friends. Not only my teammates, they were my friends. To start something with guys that you genuinely care about and then all of the sudden the world gets pulled up from under your feet and you don’t have a chance to finish that mission that all summer you thought about, about how we lost to Orlando [in the 2008 playoffs].
> 
> “You think about that all summer, then we started finally turning it around a little bit, and then boom. That stung. That’s what stung the most. It’s not the business side of it. It was more so the human side of it.”
> 
> For House, that period in his life was what he describes as “a self check moment,” and so that’s what he did. He checked himself, getting into the world-class shape his new coach wanted him to be in. But though he may look different, this is the same House that was a huge part of a title-winning team three years ago. The same House that, even after the trade, talked to his former teammates often, sending them motivational text messages before playoff games as if he were still among them.
> 
> The same House that’s ready to do whatever it takes, and hit as many threes as he can along the way.


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Just saw a picture on facebook of Marcus Jordan with a copy of NBA 2k11 lol


BTW: One of Marcus's profile pics is of the "U MAD?" picture with Wade, Lebron and Bosh. Interesting.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*Dwyane Wade no longer has weighty issues*



> ...
> 
> Aware of the transition opportunities alongside LeBron James and Chris Bosh, Wade made sure he wouldn't again be sent to the principal's office.
> 
> "I knew it was going to be a little different this year," he said, "so I wanted to come in and probably be in the shape I normally would be in around December-time. Now I'm ahead of myself, and once I come out of camp in October, I'm ready, I'm in midseason form."
> 
> For the Heat, the telling number is body fat.
> 
> "*My body fat right now is 6.5 percent.* Last year at this time, it was higher," Wade said, pausing to laugh. "It was a lot higher."
> 
> ...


Wow. If that's true, it's lower than his pre-draft body fat of 6.7. Perhaps it's the same and he's rounding down. Either way that's mighty impressive, and I'd kill to find out what it was a year ago.

Fun Fact: LeBron's body fat pct. coming out of HS? Also 6.7%!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

He definitely looks more cut than I can remember.

^also from that link


> Spoelstra confirmed that guard Mario Chalmers was held out of the second half of Friday's scrimmage after aggravating a previous ankle injury. *Chalmers returned Saturday.*


Good to hear it wasnt that serious that he participated in today's practice.

And


> "One of the emphases for us is when we get stops, when we get rebounds, just get out and run," Wade said, as the Heat completed training camp with a single session Saturday at this Air Force installation. "Last couple of years, the offense has been a little different. It hasn't been as much running. It's been, 'Let's not run.' "


Also good to hear. Breaking out the running game has been talked about for a couple of years now. And Spo always sidetracked that talk by shifting the talk to defense. So its nice to see it being emphasized for real this time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Ira' final 15 heading into the preseason. He has a couple of surprises


> Our first take on the final 15:
> 
> ** Centers:* Joel Anthony, Zydrunas Ilgauskas, Dexter Pittman.
> ** Power forwards:* Chris Bosh, Udonis Haslem, Juwan Howard.
> ** Small forwards:* LeBron James, James Jones, Da’Sean Butler.
> ** Shooting guards:* Dwyane Wade, Mike Miller, Eddie House.
> ** Point guards:* Mario Chalmers, Carlos Arroyo, Patrick Beverley.
> 
> * On the (current) outs: Jamaal Magloire, Kenny Hasbrouck, Shavlik Randolph, Anthony Mason Jr., Mickell Gladness.
> 
> The reasoning is that if Pittman shows he can be a contributing factor this season, then the need for four centers is somewhat minimized.
> 
> As for Beverley, there is something to be said about having a defensive-minded point guard available to occasionally work the opposing ballhandler 94 feet.
> 
> As for Butler, there is as much upside there as with any of the young players available, even if it means waiting out a midseason return from the torn ACL suffered in last season’s Final Four.
> 
> No, it would not be the kindest fate for Magloire. But the Raptors are looking for bulk, have spoken with Erick Dampier, so there could be a potential homecoming there for Magloire.
> 
> Of course, when the games start, Pittman could show something different than he offered in Friday’s intrasquad scrimmage.
> 
> Essentially, 13 spots are accounted for, with the other two hardly game changers.
> 
> Unless, of course, you’re one of the five on the outs.
> 
> The final decision must be made by 6 p.m. Oct. 25.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Smithi - you're a Heat scout i swear


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade County said:


> Smithi - you're a Heat scout i swear


My man crush on Arroyo started last regular season...



Smithian said:


> Seriously, never in my life would I think I'd say this after hating to watch him play for the Pistons and Magic, but I could handle him being our PG of the near future until another option comes around. He's a good facilitator and seems to also be good creating offense himself when Wade is on the bench. We won a championship with Jason Williams, no doubt in my mind with some solid additions, we could make a playoff run with Arroyo. If we add God or even Bosh... Arroyo would be more than serviceable.


That post is so full of win in so many ways.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

He was horrible in the playoffs. Chalmers outplayed him when it counted.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I was actually thinking I'd cut Magloire and keep Bev/But for sure. Beverley has a lot of defensive upside and Butler can be a nice piece.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Pittman can fill Magloire's role (and not airball free throws).

I'd keep PBev, as he brings that backcourt toughness we don't have. Who else would we need to cut to keep De'Sean?


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Get rid of Jamaal. Any minutes wasted on him are minutes Pittman needs.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Ira laid it all out. The only guy who we assumed to be on the roster we'd cut would be Magloire.

Pittman looking trim and effective makes this all possible IMO.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'm sending in a resume to the Heat if we let Jamaal go. I was calling for him to be gone at the end of the last season and I was the only one on this board who felt that way.

:iwon:

If we let him go, he'll get picked up by someone who needs a limited minutes bruiser. I think the Thunder could use his influx of simple muscle down low. He has value, but not for us.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I still like what Jamal brings, but not if it hinders Pittman's development. That said, I actually think Pittman will be better for us this year than Jamal. Not a lot is required from our C, but I'd rather have a guy out there that can consistently compete athletically with his opponent. Let's not forget this isn't some one and done big just learning the game and his body. Dex, I believe, is ready to play and doesn't have the burden of having to gain weight to compete.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Anyone see the Nike "Boom" commercial with LeBron? He's working out and someone brings his Heat jersey up to the window and says "boom!" He nods in approval.

Oh Cleveland...


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Pittman could be a suprise this year. I doubt he gets the minutes to truly have much of an impact, but he's a big man, a bruiser, with gigantic hands from all accounts. Should be able to catch and finish. He's a senior, so he's ready to go.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Jace said:


> Anyone see the Nike "Boom" commercial with LeBron? He's working out and someone brings his Heat jersey up to the window and says "boom!" He nods in approval.
> 
> Oh Cleveland...


Link?

I saw a boom commercial, dunno if there are more than one. Didn't see what you're talking about though...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Here is that commercial...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Behind the scenes of the making of the Heat Arena intro video


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Oh no, are we going back to Phil Collins? We _did _win a championship that year, though.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Smithian! 

Head to heat.com immediately!

This is at the top!!


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I like that we let Mickell Gladness of all people rock the #32 already. Maybe it's facilitated by the fact that he won't be making the squad, but still seems like a big **** you to the Big ****.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Lookin at Z and Bron makes me think of:


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Jace said:


> Smithian!
> 
> Head to heat.com immediately!
> 
> This is at the top!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> • The Heat's hotly anticipated preseason opener was a ratings winner for Sun Sports, which draw a 6.5 rating in the Miami/Fort Lauderdale market, according to the team.
> 
> That figure made Tuesday night's 105-98 win over Detroit the most-watched Heat game of any type on Sun Sports in more than 12 years. The last time the network pulled in that many viewers was for a Heat-Knicks playoff game in 1998, which drew a 7.1 rating.


Link


----------



## sknydave

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

lol


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

:laugh: at PBev rockin at the top. Nice.

Good article on Riles here:

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/commentary/news/story?page=howard/101007


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Wow. Most ratings in 12 years for ANY game? I wonder what a good, non-nationally-televised, regular season game will garner.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

_*Wade cedes Heat throne to King James
By Adrian Wojnarowski - Yahoo Sports*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=Akd7WuU3xVHT5ZuHBacIffu8vLYF?slug=aw-lebronheat100610










MIAMI – Pat Riley made sure Dwyane Wade would go last in pregame introductions, that the longest, loudest cheers would still be for the captain. When posing for pictures, the Miami Heat would flank LeBron Jamesand Chris Bosh to the captain’s sides. It’s still my house, Wade would say. I’ve just got new roommates now.

Yes, Wade … James … Bosh. All three walking together onto the floor for a preseason game on Tuesday night, all together for the Miami Heat. As they shot on the far end of the floor hours before tip, Wade caught himself staring like some little kid sitting in the rafters.

“Wow,” he thought to himself. “These are my teammates.”

For everything Wade gains with James and Bosh, for everything he has done and meant and represented for this franchise, something was lost on Tuesday night: His team. He’s the heart and soul, yes, but the Heat will no longer play through him. Three minutes into the preseason, Wade limped to the locker room with a pulled hamstring, and soon the ball would go to James. Wade may never truly get it back. He’s an extraordinary talent, but LeBron James is a force of nature.

Talent takes over, and James promises to fight back on his beleaguered brand with the most devastating weapon at his disposal: the two-time MVP’s staggering, surreal strength and skill.

“I can’t defer,” James said Tuesday night. “I’m never in defer mentality.”

James isn’t just chasing championships but a validation of his greatness. Wade has a title, and already the elders of basketball have suggested to James that winning a title, or two, of his own won’t elevate him the way it would someone else. This is too easy, they suggest. This is a stacked deck, a rigged game, the manifestation of the AAU travel team generation.

For all the semantics about a partnership, about James fitting into Wade’s world, the truth made itself apparent on the opening night of the preseason. The Heat gave the ball to LeBron James and just watched him go, and they’ll never look back. He didn’t mind. After a summer of getting beat up, rehabilitation would come with every ferocious dribble drive and feathery jumper.

James goes back to getting judged where he can’t lose: On dominating regular season games. After the way he bailed on the Cleveland Cavaliers in the playoffs, quitting in a Game 5 loss to the Boston Celtics, judgment on his ultimate success and failure is still a long way off. Never has an athlete come into a season with pressure like this to win a championship.

With the way in which James played – 18 points, four assists and three rebounds in 27 minutes – his urgency was unmistakable. They didn’t have the athletes in Cleveland to run with James, to let him do his damage in the full court. He always did hate the way he had to grind it out with the Cavaliers. They played Big Ten ball, three yards and a cloud of dust.

“On the break, he is dynamic,” Heat coach Eric Spoelstra said. “That is a unique talent to be able to move that fast, to make decisions and handle the ball at that speed. It really is remarkable. We need to get used to playing at that pace.”

Before the game, James stood outside his locker with his uniform folded neatly on the floor like he always did in Cleveland. So far, no one has witnessed the nasty treatment of officials that became common with Cleveland and USA Basketball. Everyone’s watching so closely, judging so harshly, they say he’s determined to undo the damage of the summer. His business manager, Maverick Carter, was nowhere near America Airlines Arena, off to Boston to discuss James and Nike to a class undertaking a case study at Harvard Business School.

“Humble and deferring,” said a source who was briefed on the class. Carter didn’t try to inflate his marketing acumen, as much as he name-dropped his network of Warren Buffett to Jay-Z. Whatever. He wasn’t shadowing James’ every step at AA Arena, and that wasn’t such a bad thing for him.

As it turned out, the hamstring would make Wade a spectator – perhaps for as long as seven to 10 days. Wade won’t rush back at the risk of worsening the injury, but don’t think it wasn’t a little unsettling to see these Heat still so frighteningly dominant without him. Yes, he desperately needed the help. Yet, they had come to take Wade for granted here, and James is the shinny, sparkling new toy.

“You saw what LeBron can do with his playmaking ability, with his ability to attack the basket,” Wade said.

Attack the basket, leave it for Bosh, and this could be so easy for the Heat. Bosh will live off those baseline jumpers and offensive rebounds, never burdened with much else. He had to understand he was no franchise player, that life as Robin beat the burden of Batman. Now, Bosh is the third man and he’s fine with it.

Bosh marveled over how many open shots he had, about how that seldom happened with the Toronto Raptors. Yes, James changes everything for these Heat. Opening night of the preseason, Wade was pushed to the side and everyone saw they could leave him the captain, the spokesman, the last man introduced to the laser light show. They could leave everything in place for Dwyane Wade except for the fact that the Miami Heat no longer belong to him. A force of nature showed on the shores of Biscayne Bay, grabbed the ball and never looked back.

Maybe this is still D-Wade’s city and franchise, but this is LeBron James’ team now. King James doesn’t do deferential._

LOL at Woj, dude is so bitter about how everything went down this summer and how shot his credibility now is. I'm sure Wade was just devastated that the Heat won with him on the sidelines. I'm sure he didnt see the fact Lebron would be as big a part of this team as he is coming when he signed that lower contract...wtf seriously, its been one game in which Wade barely played. Ridiculous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I just laugh now when I read Woj's stuff. 

If you remember his daily writings on Lebron this summer, he'd always bring up World Wide Wes and how big of a role he'd have in the decision. Almost as if he had a deal with him to big up his name and in return he'd give Woj info. Then Mav Carter comes out and says that WWW wont play any part in the decision and all of a sudden, Woj's info became less and less and Woj started turning personal against Lebron.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Spot on W2B, as always.

This thread is so staunch :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*










Couple of good looking blokes there :laugh:


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah I laughed when I read that, and almost wanted to send him a ridiculing tweet. He's sad. The line where he insists LeBron quit on the Cavs shows you everything you need to know. Dude was good before, but he's hardly a journalist anymore. Just a bitter crybaby with a keyboard.


----------



## Gx

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

In between all the Lebron hate in that article, I can actually see his point. I think it is slowly going to become Lebron's team, if it isn't already. As we've all read, he's already becoming the voice in practices. He'll probably be the one handling the ball most. And this Wade injury is only helping Lebron secure his place.



> Maybe this is still D-Wade’s city and franchise, but this is LeBron James’ team now.


From the article, and I think probably more true then some would like to admit. Don't let your hate for Woj blind you from the point made in the article, just like his hate for Lebron blinds him from writing a decent one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Could Lebron turn out to be the man on this team? Absolutely. But I just hate these over the top, overreaction articles, after 1 damn preseason game.



> _For everything Wade gains with James and Bosh, for everything he has done and meant and represented for this franchise, something was lost on Tuesday night: His team._


I mean, come on :laugh:

You just know if Lebron stunk it up, this article would have been about how he took the easy way out and how it will come back to bite him if Wade is out as it showed, etc.

And if it would have been Lebron pulling a hammy and Wade playing like Wade always does it would have been how its still Wade's team and Lebron can talk all he wants but Wade is the leader.

As for who handles the ball most, thats yet to be seen. Obviously Lebron will be doing much of that, but Wade will as well. And in a game where Spo says only about 30-40% of the offensive playbook is in, who knows how much of that were plays designed for Wade? Wade not playing probably almost cut that 30-40% in half.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Personally I think the 'his team' moniker is media bull****. The players don't care about it, or else Wade would've been pissed off we signed Bosh and LBJ. Its nobody's team but Micky Arison's. 

Lebron is a leader by voice, Wade is a leader by example. The two can and will co-exist, and very successfully.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I like this quote from Big Z.


> “Of course, we know we’re not very liked outside of South Florida. But it’s OK. We don’t care,” Ilgauskas said. “When it’s time to start playing real games we’re going to be ready. Whether you like us or not, you’re still going to have to play us.”


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Lebron likes the offense the Heat have put him so far


> James said the Heat's continuity offense has been a breath of fresh air, with the ball constantly in motion. "It is a change," he said before Saturday's game. "I was the number one and two option at times in Cleveland. And now, when you have a continuity offense here in Miami, we have a lot of these guys who can all create for themselves and create for others." . . .
> 
> Even with Wade sidelined from Friday's 103-96 Heat victory over the Oklahoma City Thunder, Thunder coach Scott Brooks said he was convinced the Heat had ascended to another level. "I think they're better without Wade," Brooks quipped.


That's great considering not much of the offense is in place yet.

So what should we rename this thread to?


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Hmmm....The part about the constant ball movement could be true, but in Cleveland he had Williams, West, and even Parker to also create for themselves and others. Here there are more and better creators when considering Wade, Miller, Arroyo, Chalmers, and perhaps even a little bit of Beverley and House to handle/create. It's not a bunch of James Jones's or Jamario Moons.

Let's not forget House hasn't even played yet. He can give this team a whole new offensive element.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

House is extremely streaky, but when he is on...boy...sometimes he just goes lights out.

Can't wait to see what this offense looks like once Wade is back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



> @AlexKennedyNBA: Anthony Mason Jr. has been cut by the Miami Heat, according to sources.


Gotta wait for better confirmation on this but whether its now or next week, its inevitable.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

When does this thread die a merciful death? Night before first regular season game?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

^ :whoknows:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

*Kobe Bryant opens up on LeBron James, Chris Bosh joining Miami*


> Kobe Bryant hates the question, hasn't really answered it at all other than a few platitudes here and there.
> 
> But on Thursday, he gave a little insight into his thoughts on LeBron James and Chris Bosh taking their talents to South Beach to join Dwyane Wade on the Miami Heat.
> 
> He said his first reaction was, "Wow. How did Pat Riley pull that [expletive] off?"
> 
> Then he had another thought.
> 
> "I said I've got to get my knee healthy, that's what I said."
> 
> Bryant has shot poorly in exhibition play, making only four of 28 shots (14.3%) during a slow, methodical return from offseason surgery on his right knee. He practiced Thursday and said he would play Saturday and Sunday in the Lakers' first back-to-back exhibitions this season.
> 
> He said the Heat had the potential to be "great," but he wasn't entirely motivated by Miami's new look, even though Las Vegas oddsmakers have made the Heat, not the Lakers, as the favorite to win the NBA championship.
> 
> "I don't need it," Bryant said of the added incentive.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

:laugh:

Even Kobe is mind****ed by Riles.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

lol


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I may have trly drank tonight and I may feel the need to get on here and tell you I f0cking love you guys


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Let's Go Heat!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I thought you didnt drink? :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

hahaha Smithi, love you too man :laugh:


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

http://community.2ksports.com/community/media/viewer.cfm?mediaid=2769035

Me on 2k11 dunking on Jordan with LeBron, and the foul :laugh:


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> I thought you didnt drink? :laugh:


..I don't...

...I also don't say no sometimes when with friends...

:buddies:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



FX™ said:


> http://community.2ksports.com/community/media/viewer.cfm?mediaid=2769035
> 
> Me on 2k11 dunking on Jordan with LeBron, and the foul :laugh:


How do you view the video you uploaded to 2ksports? I just did one and dont know how to view it.


----------



## Ben

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

It didnt come up for me either, and then a day or two later it just appeared when I pressed View My Profile.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Smithian said:


> I may have trly drank tonight and I may feel the need to get on here and tell you I f0cking love you guys



Where is the Like button?


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

On another note, I am a little pissed. I have a bball game the same night that Boston plays Heat 

I can't believe I will miss that game.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Smithian said:


> I may have trly drank tonight and I may feel the need to get on here and tell you I f0cking love you guys


Hah, I almost made a similar intoxicated post the other night. Yeah, I've got a lot of love for this board (and it has taken a decided lead in being my preferred over "the other" board), especially lately. Y'all make being a Heat fan that much more fun! Love you dudes (no ****)!

:cheers: To some hopefully great upcoming basketball :cheers:


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> On another note, I am a little pissed. I have a bball game the same night that Boston plays Heat
> 
> I can't believe I will miss that game.


WTF?!?!?! No one else should be playing basketball when that game is being played. Not a ball should be bouncing during play, besides the one in the game. All eyes should be watching, especially those interested, even slightly, in basketball. What a shame. You should petition to have it postponed.

Or get TiVo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah seriously, if you dont have one, get a DVR. Well worth the money.


Video of Wade working out. He's going hard. Good to see no limitations. Dont know how much longer he'll be in Chicago for, but hopefully he's good to practice when he gets back


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Good to see he's pushing himself, even without game time. Ideally he'd get back for a short 10 minutes stint in the preseason or something, but if its gotta be opening night - then thatll do.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Our whole offense last year was high pick and rolls and iso's with Wade. If Wade is out, who do run the offense through? :whoknows:

:funny:


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'm still looking for torrents site where I can dl the games 

I have no cable so having Tivo is pointless. I watch my games online

I am in a league that unfortunately plays on Tuesdays and it so happens that I play at ****ing 10-ish at night so I won't be able to see the end of the game. Plus it typically takes me 45min to get to the game so I will get to watch like the first half.

Plus we are playing one of the top 2 team of the league so can't afford to take a day off


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

^check your pm

7 days away from the season opener!


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Thanks W2B!!!! 

In other news (No idea if it actually is news but it was posted on FB 29min ago)

HEAT have waived Kenny Hasbrouck and Shavlik Randolph.

http://www.facebook.com/MiamiHeat/posts/161934050494216


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Goodbye Kenny and Shavlik.

A little surprising seeing that we have back to back games coming up. 

No surprise on them being cut though. The next cut is the one that will be interesting.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Who's left on the chopping block?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

P-Bev
Butler
Magloire

1 of them will be cut.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Everyone's thinking P-Bev. I hope not. Butler is safe. Pittman hasn't done Beverley any favors with his uneven play of late. Magloire could be safe.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

ESPN is having some roundtable bull**** of Kobe nuthuggers. The way they act like Kobe is the #1 player in the league is so nauseating. They were even talking about how LeBron "only joined up with Wade and Bosh and it's not like he went and joined Kobe or Durant."


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Did they seriously say that!?

god I hate ESPN.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade County said:


> Did they seriously say that!?
> 
> god I hate ESPN.


Ya. They were on that whole MJ/Barkley subject about "joining others" and Stein said that whole line about how he isn't joining Kobe or Durant he's joining Wade and Bosh and the others nod in agreement.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

...cause Wade isnt on Durant and Kobe's level, right?

Jeez, the guy misses one preseason and he's already fallen down a peg. WTF.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

This from another ESPN article:

"James bolted Cleveland and Bosh left Toronto for South Beach this summer, leaving the embittered Cavaliers and Raptors, neither of whom received *any* compensation for their All-Stars."

Oh? No compensation? What about those huge trade exceptions and our first round picks for the next few years?

It might not be what theyre market value is, but hell, its atleast something!

FOH ESPN.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Adam said:


> Ya. They were on that whole MJ/Barkley subject about "joining others" and Stein said that whole line about how he isn't joining Kobe or Durant he's joining Wade and Bosh and the others nod in agreement.


I saw this show a couple of nights ago. Couldnt get through most of it because of Stein and Bucher.

All this Durant love is making me dislike him. Dont get me wrong, he's a great player, but everyone's now overrating the hell out of him almost just to spite Lebron. 

And of course, Wade becomes the forgotten man again. Nothing new to him though.


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Forget about it guys, everything is so over-analyzed now with a 24/7 news cycle that the fact that Wade isn't playing this week means he sucks. When he comes back and plays at a superstar level they are going to write an article about how "WADE IS [email protected]@!!!." That's just how it works. It's a business first, and to make money they need viewers and readers, and to get viewers and readers they need to create controversy. I laugh at all of the Heat Index commenters that say how much they hate ESPN for it, but the fact that they are reading and commenting makes it a smart business move by ESPN.


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Yeah I don't even pay attention anymore. I've learned not to take them seriously. They probably don't even take what they say seriously. It's really sad that they need to push so hard to put a guy up there in the ranks.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Theyve lost a ton of respect with the way the offseason was handled, it was like TMZ sports rather than objective journalism. And none of these guys are being held accountable for the shoddy journalism that plagued us for months. 

My sources say Rick Bucher is a douche.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

http://blogs.miaminewtimes.com/riptide/usahateheat.jpg

Take a look at that.. Gotta love the hate. The only reason they hate is bc they know we have the potential to be great. Hopefully we freakin kill it this year


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*










Still trips me out...


----------



## PoetLaureate

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I'm used to it now, but I'm going to freak when all 3 of them are out there (for more than 3 minutes this time). Wade had 2 steals in 3 minutes before he went down, it was like some sort of halluciation.


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Turn on NBATV right now! Good preview show of the summer of Heat and Celtics


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Anybody else notice how we didn't use our zones in the pre-season? Concealment strategy?


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



myst said:


> Turn on NBATV right now! Good preview show of the summer of Heat and Celtics


im stayin at my cousins right now amd they happen to have nbatv. sick show!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

What a suprise, Doucher picks the Magic to win the South East division.

8 more posts for 4,000 in this thread guys, lets do it before the season starts!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Scoop Jackson picked David West for Most Improved....is he freakin kidding me!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade County said:


> What a suprise, Doucher picks the Magic to win the South East division.













Speaking of this thread, should we let it die tomorrow and let it live in infamy and start a "Miami Heat All things Thread" like this thread has been the last month or so?

Or just change this thread title to "Miami Heat All things thread" and continue this monster of a thread?


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Nah, let it die. Usually game threads are the "Whatever You Want to Talk About Thread". Plus, I like smaller, more direct threads. Way too hard to sift through here for information.

One of the mods needs to ceremoniously close this thread 10 mins before the Celtics game.


----------



## swu2208

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Here's my biggest request: DO NOT WASTE TIME ON LEBRON!

First, I think he will draw out the process by visiting every single destination, including the Clippers and New York and New Jersey. We need to move fast and if we waste time we could lose a more realistic option.

Second, he can seriously screw us on purpose. Hypothetically, let's say he and Bosh both agree to come to Miami on a handshake agreement. Miami will have to salary dump Beasley and Cook to get the necessary cash to sign him and then he could back out. If you are in the same conference and you see Dwyane Wade getting help in Amare/Bosh and you knew you didn't want to play there but knew you could play this trick to cost them some assets don't you think you may do it? "Hey, I may come to Miami," Miami frees up cap space before LeBron says, "Nah, I'm gonna stick here in Cleveland."

I would make my pitch to LeBron and if he leaves without signing then he's done. Move forward like he said no.http://basketballboards.net/forum/images/icons/icon9.gif


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

That was Adam, yeah?


----------



## ATLien

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

You should lock this thread at 4,000 posts.


----------



## Nashvillejohn

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Cant wait to see the Big 3 Hit the court for the regular season. And fron what I hear D Wade is ready. 
Could someone hook me up with a LBJ advatar


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

4,000 biatch! Epicness thread is epic.

I think this will do. Start a new thread for the 'All Things Heat'.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

#Fail :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Are you kidding me!? A guy with 2 posts takes number 4,000!?

Guy must've been waiting to pounce on that


----------



## Nashvillejohn

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Im sorry didnt mean to take that from you. Please forgive me.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

:laugh:

Good job, NVJ.


----------



## Nashvillejohn

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I was paid off. LOL


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Whew! At least I got post 4006!!


----------



## myst

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Are you kidding me!?!?! A guy with 7 posts got #4006!?!?!?!??!


----------



## Basel

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



myst said:


> Are you kidding me!?!?! A guy with 7 posts got #4006!?!?!?!??!


:laugh:


----------



## Nashvillejohn

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

LOL and a lakers fan hit 4009? WTF


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

:yep:

Shuddup the lot of ya


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

:laugh: at the last few posts in here.

Alright so this thread ends tomorrow.

Someone else start the All Things Heat thread. I start too many threads in here already


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Wow, a monster thread this is indeed.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Anyone here surprised the Heat dropped both Beverley and Butler? I know I am. I thought they would hold on to Butler and let Mag and Bev loose.http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-heatinjuries


----------



## Nashvillejohn

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Wade2Bosh said:


> :laugh: at the last few posts in here.
> 
> Alright so this thread ends tomorrow.
> 
> Someone else start the All Things Heat thread. I start too many threads in here already


Done and Done.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I can't wait until tomorrow...

Tonight is like Christmas Eve.

Tomorrow is going to be the first game of the season for the 2011 Heat, it will be the first game of a dynasty, it will be Heat vs Celtics!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

We have come along a loooooong way my friends.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Major rep to anyone who goes through here and find the pages where (A) Bosh agrees to the Heat, (B) the Decision, (B) when he says South Beach, and (D) any other cool dates...


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I did that not long ago :laugh: re-read pages and pages, good times indeed.


----------



## Rather Unique

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

in before thread gets sent to the Heat rafters...

:cheers: to a thread where i did nothing but constantly, incorrectly state that Lebron coming to Miami was nothing more than a pipe dream, and that it would never happen in a billion years. Reverse psych FTW!


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

awesome thread. glad i got to be/a part. lets have a great new heat era guys!


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I can't actually believed that I have read all 4021 posts... that's what amazes me the most


----------



## Jace

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

There's a chunk when things really got crazy that I couldnt keep up, but intend to go back and read.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

So you all want to close this thread or just stop posting in it?


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Stop posting perhaps?

I read EVERYTHING. I'm actually shocked I did (especially during that run that went crazy)


----------



## Smithian

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

I think a mod should close it... Then sticky it forever.


----------



## Adam

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Largest basketball thread on this site ever. I say lock and sticky as a symbol of our dominance of this forum


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*



Adam said:


> Largest basketball thread on this site ever. I say lock and sticky as a symbol of our dominance of this forum


This!!!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Miami Heat Off-Season Celebration Thread*

Close and sticky, it deserves that.


----------

